# PTI | Imran Khan's Political Desk.



## Conqueror

Hello Everybody, 

Post and share everything related to PTI, Imran Khan's political carrier, campaigns and events coming ahead.

*Website:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf
*Facebook:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf [Offical page] | Facebook
*Twitter:* PTI - Twitter
*YouTube:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf - YouTube

"All our national life stooges of the past and present colonial masters have led us. Their contribution has been merely to mortgage our children's future and short change our dignity by making compromises under the guise of the much-abused supreme national interest."

Our Ideology

As a nation we cannot progress as long as our economy depends on handouts from international lenders and donors. The policies of international lenders have strangulated the capacity of the ordinary citizen to live a life of dignity. We must strive for self-reliance. The goal of self-reliance does not in any way imply that we isolate ourselves from the global economy. It only shows our conviction that by restoring the trust of the people in public institutions we can harness their potential and mobilize them for a better tomorrow.

We offer a new and credible leadership that is committed to restoring Pakistan's political and economic sovereignty by building a new bond of trust between the government and the people. Only through the active participation of the people can we collectively mobilize our human and material resources to forge ahead on the road to a confident and self-reliant nation.

We are committed to political stability through credible democracy, transparency in government and accountability of leadership. We believe in federalism and functional autonomy to the provinces.

We strive a moderate society that banishes hatred and religious bigotry. We are focused on addressing the root causes of religious extremism, which are injustice, poverty, unemployment, and illiteracy while Islam and the Two-Nation Theory remain the bedrock of Pakistan's foundations, religious dogma must not be used to whip up passions to create fear in society. On the contrary, a truly Islamic society advocates tolerance, moderation and freedom to practice the religion of one's choice without fear. Sectarianism is a curse that must be eliminated from society.

Our family values bind society. We must preserve and strengthen them, as they are our strengths for the future. Despite the grinding poverty and injustice, it is the structure of the family that keeps the social fabric intact. Mere passing laws do not change ground realities that force parents to send their children to work. We cannot ignore the present dismal of the children in terms of their right to healthcare, nutrition, and education. Our mothers need to be healthy and educated to properly nurture our young.

An Islamic Society must care for its senior citizens who are most vulnerable. They need special attention and care as not only are they vulnerable, but also most valuable and yet most neglected part of society.

Pakistan is a great experiment in nurturing and sustaining political unity among diverse people based on common ideology. Despite the common strands of national unity, we have rich and diverse cultures, including those of the religious minorities. Cultural and ethnic diversity doesn't bring discord but makes our society rich and tolerant. We must nurture and allow every opportunity for this diversity of culture and traditions to flourish.

Our Mission

To establish a just society based on humane values while continuously upholding the self-esteem of the nation. The PTI will restore the sovereign and inalienable right of the people to choose political and economic options in accordance with our social, cultural, and religious values. We are broad-based movement for change whose mission is to create a free society based on justice. We know that national renewal is only possible if people are truly free.

Our leadership approaches the people with sincerity and a sense of history and we pledge to commitment to:

Freedom from Political, Economic and Mental Slavery - A self reliant modern Islamic Republic
Freedom from Injustice - Inexpensive and quick dispensation of justice
Freedom from Poverty - 50 percent increase in per capita income in 5 years
Freedom from Unemployment - Two million new jobs every year
Freedom from Homelessness - 2.0 lac new housing units every year and complete ownership right to millions living in Katchi Abadis
Freedom from Illiteracy - Full literacy in 5 years
Freedom to Generate Wealth
Freedom from Fear - Complete Freedom of thought and expression
Freedom for Women - Free education up to Matric for girls from poor households.
Equal right for minorities - no religious discrimination

Hope a better Pakistan - JOIN US:

Member Registration

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## graphican

> Freedom from Illiteracy - Full literacy in 5 years



How's that gona happen???

I don't think all the objectives are indeed achievable in 5 years time and PTI must refrain from bragging and over-stating facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

graphican said:


> How's that gona happen???
> 
> I don't think all the objectives are indeed achievable in 5 years time and PTI must refrain from bragging and over-stating facts.


 
its not about achieving it, you have 7 million kids out there who dont go to school, if they are enrolled and start going school the task is initiated, we are already short of the enrolling all the children by 2015. in fact the way we are going we could achieve these goals by 2050.

so all in all PTI agenda is to get them to schools...

P.S. they should be careful in using absolute words, but this is what our Nation understands...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MM_Haider

Now a days lots of gossip and polls are circulating on Internet, especially on Facebook that Imran Khan would be the next Prime Minister of Pakistan. I, myself, am a fan of Mr. Imran Khan for his philanthropist works, leadership in cricket, social works. As far as his politics is concerned I am his fan because of the dirty politics and corruption of previous and current leaders. 
But personally I feel that it is near to impossible for Imran Khan to become the next Prime Minister of Pakistan. Pakistan&#8217;s politics is so cruel that it can let at least fifteen people die because of a statement against a leader of a party and even then life goes on. It is survival of the fittest - fittest in the field of dirty politics, floor crossings, horse trading, blood sheds, murders, strikes and street power, seasoned politicians. Fortunately or unfortunately, Mr. Imran Khan lacks in all the pre-requisites of Pakistani politics. 
I really don&#8217;t think IK will be the next PM and if it happens, I am really scared about Pakistan&#8217;s future as economy, foreign policy, control over intelligence agencies and street power needs experience which IK doesn&#8217;t have under his belt. From where he will bring the cabinet? Will he again start &#8216;jor tor ki siasat&#8217;? Then where is politics on principles?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

The Faisalabad Jalsa on July 24 would be milestone in the Hakumat Hatao 
Mulk Bachao Tehreek: Imran Khan



Islamabad: July, 19:

The Faisalabad Jalsa would prove to be a milestone in the PTI&#8217;s Hakumat Hatao Mulk Bachao Tehreek.

Addressing the PTI Punjab Officer bearers on telephone from London, the PTI Chairman said the time has come to mobilize all segments of society including doctors, lawyers, students, teachers, women groups and labor unions to unite on a one point agenda of removal of the cancerous government.

The meeting was called under the Chairmanship of Ahsan Rashid, PTI Punjab President to finalize arrangements for the Faisalabad Jalsa to held on July 24, 2011.

The PTI Chief said that the 100 day agenda prepared by PTI experts is the way forward and by presenting such a detailed plan, the PTI would re-align public debate to focus on the issues confronting society. He said no other party could implement such a radical plan as the PTI 100 day plan would destroy vested interests and their strangehold over our economy and governance structures.

The PTI Chief urged the Punjab Officer bearers to work relentlessly to make the series of weekend protests in Islamabad a historic success. He said Ramadan is a month of blessings and during this month abstaining from all kinds of vices is ordained . Hence it is important to mobilize the people against the prevalent ills afflicting society such as corruption, malgovernance, nepotism, and despotic rulers.

The PTI Chief said the protests would eventually lead to the removal of the present government for power and holding of free and fair elections under a genuinely neutral care taker set up. 


Central Media Cell
Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf
0333 539 1610

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/102151-pti-leadership-team-credentials.html
=
http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...national-government-under-army-direction.html
=
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...af-block-nato-supplies-23rd-april-2011-a.html
=
http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/100246-ptis-azadi-rally-25-march-2011-a.html
=
http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...11-imran-khan-protest-muslims-non-muslim.html
=
http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...-imran-khan-next-prime-minister-pakistan.html
=
http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/96577-critics-pti-must-watch-they-treat.html
=
http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/70408-imran-khan-floods-pakistan.html
=
http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...-khan-visiting-canada-aug-8th.html?highlight=
=

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janubaba

Conqueror said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Post and share everything related to PTI, Imran Khan's political carrier, campaigns and events coming ahead.
> 
> *Website:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf
> *Facebook:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf [Offical page] | Facebook
> *Twitter:* PTI - Twitter
> *YouTube:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf - YouTube
> 
> "All our national life stooges of the past and present colonial masters have led us. Their contribution has been merely to mortgage our children's future and short change our dignity by making compromises under the guise of the much-abused supreme national interest."
> 
> Our Ideology
> 
> As a nation we cannot progress as long as our economy depends on handouts from international lenders and donors. The policies of international lenders have strangulated the capacity of the ordinary citizen to live a life of dignity. We must strive for self-reliance. The goal of self-reliance does not in any way imply that we isolate ourselves from the global economy. It only shows our conviction that by restoring the trust of the people in public institutions we can harness their potential and mobilize them for a better tomorrow.
> 
> We offer a new and credible leadership that is committed to restoring Pakistan's political and economic sovereignty by building a new bond of trust between the government and the people. Only through the active participation of the people can we collectively mobilize our human and material resources to forge ahead on the road to a confident and self-reliant nation.
> 
> We are committed to political stability through credible democracy, transparency in government and accountability of leadership. We believe in federalism and functional autonomy to the provinces.
> 
> We strive a moderate society that banishes hatred and religious bigotry. We are focused on addressing the root causes of religious extremism, which are injustice, poverty, unemployment, and illiteracy while Islam and the Two-Nation Theory remain the bedrock of Pakistan's foundations, religious dogma must not be used to whip up passions to create fear in society. On the contrary, a truly Islamic society advocates tolerance, moderation and freedom to practice the religion of one's choice without fear. Sectarianism is a curse that must be eliminated from society.
> 
> Our family values bind society. We must preserve and strengthen them, as they are our strengths for the future. Despite the grinding poverty and injustice, it is the structure of the family that keeps the social fabric intact. Mere passing laws do not change ground realities that force parents to send their children to work. We cannot ignore the present dismal of the children in terms of their right to healthcare, nutrition, and education. Our mothers need to be healthy and educated to properly nurture our young.
> 
> An Islamic Society must care for its senior citizens who are most vulnerable. They need special attention and care as not only are they vulnerable, but also most valuable and yet most neglected part of society.
> 
> Pakistan is a great experiment in nurturing and sustaining political unity among diverse people based on common ideology. Despite the common strands of national unity, we have rich and diverse cultures, including those of the religious minorities. Cultural and ethnic diversity doesn't bring discord but makes our society rich and tolerant. We must nurture and allow every opportunity for this diversity of culture and traditions to flourish.
> 
> Our Mission
> 
> To establish a just society based on humane values while continuously upholding the self-esteem of the nation. The PTI will restore the sovereign and inalienable right of the people to choose political and economic options in accordance with our social, cultural, and religious values. We are broad-based movement for change whose mission is to create a free society based on justice. We know that national renewal is only possible if people are truly free.
> 
> Our leadership approaches the people with sincerity and a sense of history and we pledge to commitment to:
> 
> Freedom from Political, Economic and Mental Slavery - A self reliant modern Islamic Republic
> Freedom from Injustice - Inexpensive and quick dispensation of justice
> Freedom from Poverty - 50 percent increase in per capita income in 5 years
> Freedom from Unemployment - Two million new jobs every year
> Freedom from Homelessness - 2.0 lac new housing units every year and complete ownership right to millions living in Katchi Abadis
> Freedom from Illiteracy - Full literacy in 5 years
> Freedom to Generate Wealth
> Freedom from Fear - Complete Freedom of thought and expression
> Freedom for Women - Free education up to Matric for girls from poor households.
> Equal right for minorities - no religious discrimination
> 
> Hope a better Pakistan - JOIN US:
> 
> Member Registration


 Stand for Islam and Ummah you will get support or otherwise you will fail too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bubble123

The only chance IK has if he is able to convince the urban middle class aka the silent majority to get out on the election day and vote for him especially youth.

Unfortunately IK presently is not trying to do this instead wasting his time on darhnays and other useless stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

WOW MashALLAH​-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

^^ Imran Khan cried in this program, when the lady walked towards him to touch his feet. (the program was cut from there.., the youtube video is not clear so might not notice tears in his eyes)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naveed qaiser

Politics of tricks and hypocrisy is dying in Pakistan. Only those will survive in future who are clear about their vision and goals and sincere in their actions. There is a clear divide in society. Either you are on side of Taliban like Imran Khan, or you are against them. Either you are for rule of law or for rule of authority. Either you are for strong political institutions with elected offices or one man show. Either you develop a democratic model of governance or you copy a &#8216;glittering&#8217; failure of someone else. Unfortunately, the down side of short selling is that such profits are not sustainable. While the well organized institutions sustain their profits, the short sellers loose as quick as they earn. Let us see how long Mr. Khan sustains his dividend in absence of a program and a political organization. To sustain such dividends Imran Khan will have to come up with a clear manifesto and program according to wishes of masses and a strong party organization. But it won&#8217;t be a surprise if his one man show worked.


----------



## Leader

thats a nice poster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafael

naveed qaiser said:


> Politics of tricks and hypocrisy is dying in Pakistan. Only those will survive in future who are clear about their vision and goals and sincere in their actions. There is a clear divide in society. Either you are on side of Taliban like Imran Khan, or you are against them. Either you are for rule of law or for rule of authority. Either you are for strong political institutions with elected offices or one man show. Either you develop a democratic model of governance or you copy a &#8216;glittering&#8217; failure of someone else. Unfortunately, the down side of short selling is that such profits are not sustainable. While the well organized institutions sustain their profits, the short sellers loose as quick as they earn. Let us see how long Mr. Khan sustains his dividend in absence of a program and a political organization. To sustain such dividends Imran Khan will have to come up with a clear manifesto and program according to wishes of masses and a strong party organization. But it won&#8217;t be a surprise if his one man show worked.


 
Is your PPPP implementing all of above? No! Then why don'T you STFU?


----------



## sur

&#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1576;&#1746; &#1711;&#1607;&#1585;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

raheel1 said:


> Is your PPPP implementing all of above? No! Then why don'T you STFU?


  
Why STFU? no where does he mention PPP. Freedom of speech and expression is part of our constitution. 

Learn to live with it. 

Amusing, if it's to your (PTIs) liking its awesomeness otherwise it's STFU. Hilarious.


----------



## S.M.R

> Freedom from Injustice - Inexpensive and quick dispensation of justice



What is the roadmap for above?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

S.M.R said:


> What is the roadmap for above?


 
implementation of law


----------



## z9-ec

Leader said:


> implementation of law




And, you would say, Imran Khan's got a magic wond like the one Harry Potter has that he would whip and suddenly everything will be perfect in 50 days? 

BS.


----------



## Leader

.


z9-ec said:


> And, you would say, Imran Khan's got a magic wond like the one Harry Potter has that he would whip and suddenly everything will be perfect in 50 days?
> 
> BS.


 
it is possible to go in right direction least to say, avoiding unnecessary injustice, absolutely eradication might be possible in 3-5 years. (by absolute we donot mean 100% cause that is impossible...its always in percetage)

the simple thumb rule Mahatir Muhammad adopted that he brought honest anc sincere people in the top layer, the system automatically started to improve. if you have zardari/musharraf on top of the system, none can expect the system to work in the right direction... because their personal interests are more important than national interests...like shehbaz sharif said, if musharraf has implemented his 7point agenda, there would have been no space for us. but he didnot do anything...hence failed and now just an absconder, playing tabela.


----------



## z9-ec

Leader said:


> .
> 
> it is possible to go in right direction least to say, avoiding unnecessary injustice, absolutely eradication might be possible in 3-5 years. (by absolute we donot mean 100% cause that is impossible...its always in percetage)
> 
> the simple thumb rule Mahatir Muhammad adopted that he brought honest anc sincere people in the top layer, the system automatically started to improve. if you have zardari/musharraf on top of the system, none can expect the system to work in the right direction... because their personal interests are more important than national interests...like shehbaz sharif said, if musharraf has implemented his 7point agenda, there would have been no space for us. but he didnot do anything...hence failed and now just an absconder, playing tabela.


 
Oh please.

Do not compare Mahathir Mohammad with Imran Khan. Mahatir never wanted a phada with the super power of the world. How would a phada with the sole super power help Pakistan in any way?

Pakistan needs friends not enemies. Imran Khan's logic behind completely alienating Pakistan would do no good but rather harm us. Pakistan's economy would suffer greatly.

Mahatir's sole aim was Malaysia's economy. That is exactly what Mr. Musharraf wants in reviving the confidence of business and investors in Pakistan. Building an environment for sustainable growth. He did it in the past and will do it again. 

I feel he's the only one with the capacity to steer Pakistan out of this economic meltdown and political instability.

Musharraf is the one who gifted this nation true essence of democracy. That is, LOCAL BODIES.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

z9-ec said:


> Oh please.
> 
> Do not compare Mahathir Mohammad with Imran Khan. Mahatir never wanted a phada with the super power of the world. How would a phada with the sole super power help Pakistan in any way?
> 
> Pakistan needs friends not enemies. Imran Khan's logic behind completely alienating Pakistan would do no good but rather harm us. Pakistan's economy would suffer greatly.
> 
> Mahatir's sole aim was Malaysia's economy. That is exactly what Mr. Musharraf wants in reviving the confidence of business and investors in Pakistan. Building an environment for sustainable growth. He did it in the past and will do it again.
> 
> I feel he's the only one with the capacity to steer Pakistan out of this economic meltdown and political instability.
> 
> Musharraf is the one who gifted this nation true essence of democracy. That is, LOCAL BODIES.


 
Mahatir Muhammad told his experiences to Imran khan, when Imran khan invited him to visit pakistan....anyways like leader, like supporters, we are brave and want to have independent foreign policy, unlike some amreeki pithoz whose ghulamana mentality is visible....like leader, like supporters...
nowhere Imran khan has ever stated that he wants to go to war with amreeka. what nonsense are you thinking ?? If we say no to Amreeki demands and do more mantra and refuse dollars, that doesnot mean their will be phada with them...that is exactly what fearful minds think, and this is the exactly mind set by military rule in our beloved Pakistan... what a military mind fails to understand is the magic of diplomacy...which is an unfamiliar profession to military gernaliz, mainly because they are incapable to understand politics...

only if you create balance in relation, only then you earn respect, only then will you earn friends... even a personal friendship doesnot last, if one dominates the other... that is exactly what went wrong in usa-pak relations set by musharraf... a total embarrassment and shame he brought to Pakistan Nation...that even an amreeki lawyer accused pakistanis for selling their mothers for some dollars...
what Musharraf did was create an artificial bubble economy, if you know the concept... and it got busted with him... do read what happened to Malaysian's economy, when a amreeka backed douche bag did the same there...

what we got from local bodies was more corruption, first there were fewer mouths, with it more mouths eating Pakistan...and that is exactly what Musharraf wanted... the system itself of course is not bad...but the purpose and direction it was given was mal intentioned... that is why it couldnot prove to be productive...


----------



## z9-ec

Leader said:


> Mahatir Muhammad told his experiences to Imran khan, when Imran khan invited him to visit pakistan....



I have met Mahatir in person. Does that mean he gave me advice to run Pakistan? seriously, come on.

Guess how many times Gen. Musharraf met him.



> anyways like leader, like supporters, we are brave and want to have independent foreign policy, unlike some amreeki pithoz whose ghulamana mentality is visible....like leader, like supporters...
> nowhere Imran khan has ever stated that he wants to go to war with amreeka. what nonsense are you thinking ??



Phada does not equate to war.

Phada = Pressler amendment, economic sanctions, economic isolation (Iran), and etc.

Almost 38+% pf our exports go to US and EU. 

http://www.statpak.gov.pk/fbs/sites/default/files/external_trade/14.6.pdf




> If we say no to Amreeki demands and do more mantra and refuse dollars, that doesnot mean their will be phada with them...that is exactly what fearful minds think, and this is the exactly mind set by military rule in our beloved Pakistan...



During Musharraf's tenure did he let any Abottabad happen? Raymond Davis?

Even Imran Khan accepted on national TV if things went wrong Pakistani economy would suffer KHARABS of losses.




> only if you create balance in relation, only then you earn respect, only then will you earn friends... even a personal friendship doesnot last, if one dominates the other... that is exactly what went wrong in usa-pak relations set by musharraf... a total embarrassment and shame he brought to Pakistan Nation...that even an amreeki lawyer accused pakistanis for selling their mothers for some dollars...



That is exactly what Musharraf did. Created a balance.

Isolation will lead to chaos.



> what Musharraf did was create an artificial bubble economy, if you know the concept... and it got busted with him... do read what happened to Malaysian's economy, when a amreeka backed douche bag did the same there...



And what magic wond will Imran Khan whip to make Pakistani economy shining light? like the magic wond Iran has? oil?



> what we got from local bodies was more corruption, first there were fewer mouths, with it more mouths eating Pakistan...and that is exactly what Musharraf wanted... the system itself of course is not bad...but the purpose and direction it was given was mal intentioned... that is why it couldnot prove to be productive...



Yeah right, living in fantasy lala land?

No one in his right mind would deny local bodies are the true essence of democracy. 

Even today people want it back.

Infact, Musharraf reduced corruption. No one gets a 100% corrupt free card as IK promises.

100% literacy in 5 years what a joke.


----------



## bc040400065

at z9-ec.

what about leasing pakistan for couple of decades to US. because as per your logic no one can servive without US help. 

This shame golami mentality has destroyed our country. we can only get to some honorable place in the world community if we learn to live on our own and don't look for favors from US and EU. They are no ones friends.


----------



## Leader

> I have met Mahatir in person. Does that mean he gave me advice to run Pakistan? seriously, come on.
> 
> Guess how many times Gen. Musharraf met him.



why would he give advice to people like musharraf or you ? I do believe he has not lost his mind to tell military jacks how to run things !! eh !




> Phada does not equate to war.
> 
> Phada = Pressler amendment, economic sanctions, economic isolation (Iran), and etc.
> 
> Almost 38+% pf our exports go to US and EU.
> 
> http://www.statpak.gov.pk/fbs/sites/default/files/external_trade/14.6.pdf



Iran is 2nd world country to begin with...more prosperous and rich than Pakistan, donot tell me because of oil... and above all living with self respect... does that matter to you anything ?
be it 38 percent with quotas imposed, what makes you think getting out of WOT would lead to all that you said ?? I told you diplomacy can do miracles... why would a calculator understand that !! there are always alternative, think of self reliance strategy....but yes its a difficult way...a way only adopted by men of honour and self respect... the world we live in is bipolar and interdependencies... learn the new trends in the geo politics....



> During Musharraf's tenure did he let any Abottabad happen? Raymond Davis?
> 
> Even Imran Khan accepted on national TV if things went wrong Pakistani economy would suffer KHARABS of losses.



was he ever in a position to stop anything bad from happening ?? the guy who encircled our foreign policy to just being front line ally, and put our country at stake by entering amreeka's war just to remain in power ??? now blame Kayani for what musharraf saw...



> That is exactly what Musharraf did. Created a balance.
> 
> Isolation will lead to chaos.



I dont know bending is called balance in your dictionary ? very strange position indeed !!
I said before the world is bipolar and interdependencies... dont fear...


> And what magic wond will Imran Khan whip to make Pakistani economy shining light? like the magic wond Iran has? oil?



where there is a will, there is a way, unfortunately, alot of opponents dont have the will to begin a independent National life... 



> Yeah right, living in fantasy lala land?
> 
> No one in his right mind would deny local bodies are the true essence of democracy.
> 
> Even today people want it back.



noone said so either...



> Yes, there might have been corruption but never to the extent we have today. Infact, Musharraf reduced corruption. No one gets a 100% corrupt free card as IK promises.



ofcourse corruption has increased... but not in any way it can justify what musharraf brought to Pakistan...

I thought you knew when we say absolute employment it means 6% unemployed... when we say 100 % corruption free, we dont mean literary... I mean by the spirit of it, that people would feel the difference from previous direction, would feel that things are going in right direction...and things are improving...that it would be okay to complain about a corrupt officer, that the corrupt officer would fear doing corruption...



> 100% literacy in 5 year's what a joke.


 
same as above, the goal set by UN to achieve a free of educated world is 2015. it doesnot mean that the world has to educate every single citizen by that time, it means to get enrolled the kids... we have enough infrastructure, enough facilities that if are properly utilized, we can get our 7 million kids to school... which would ensure 100% literary, if the kids are able to read and write atleast their names. *(which is the lowest category of literary in third world countries)... therefore, by standard if this is done, it means 100% literacy.


----------



## z9-ec

bc040400065 said:


> at z9-ec.
> 
> what about leasing pakistan for couple of decades to US. because as per your logic no one can servive without US help.
> 
> This shame golami mentality has destroyed our country. we can only get to some honorable place in the world community if we learn to live on our own and don't look for favors from US and EU. They are no ones friends.



Never said anything about ghulami. 

Diplomacy does not mean golami. Emotional decisions lead to chaos while rational decisions lead to stability. 

Have you ever heard the phrase "apnay pair per kolhari marna"? that is what would happen if we accept IK's logic.


----------



## Leader

z9-ec said:


> Never said anything about ghulami.
> 
> Diplomacy does not mean golami. Emotional decisions lead to chaos while rational decisions lead to stability.
> 
> Have you ever heard the phrase "apnay pair per kolhari marna"? that is what would happen if we accept IK's logic.


 
you call it diplomacy ? you must be kidding me... there is a very fine line between gulamana mentality and diplomacy, dont go far, learn from Indian diplomats...

exactly your rational decisions brought us stable civil war... great !! and your diplomacy (which you dont even know what it means) has chopped off our hands and brought us on our knees !!


----------



## z9-ec

Leader said:


> you call it diplomacy ? you must be kidding me... there is a very fine line between gulamana mentality and diplomacy, dont go far, learn from Indian diplomats...
> 
> exactly your rational decisions brought us stable civil war... great !! and your diplomacy (which you dont even know what it means) has chopped off our hands and brought us on our knees !!


 
And what did you have in mind? when you have all the worlds criminals hiding in your backyard.

What would you do?


----------



## Leader

z9-ec said:


> And what did you have in mind? when you have all the worlds criminals hiding in your backyard.
> 
> What would you do?



Would have Refused to be part of Amreeka's war on Afghanistan... saved my country through diplomacy... unlike being amreeka's pawn in the WOT for dollars... and eventually bringing the civil war to our country by paid military operations...

what crime did they do? In a civil world there is a proper procedure that proves the guilt of a accused person... its not like a country decided to bombard and capture the strategically important country, and I being a dictator in search of support would get into it as their pawns? this has been the mistake, we made quite a few times...taking sides that is...
look at Turkey, their parliament refused... they didnot take a U turn and bended before amreeka...


----------



## z9-ec

Leader said:


> Would have Refused to be part of Amreeka's war on Afghanistan... saved my country through diplomacy... unlike being amreeka's pawn in the WOT for dollars... and eventually bringing the civil war to our country by paid military operations...



Fastasy land. What would have been the result? invasion by India, US and coalition.

Heck, we didn't even have BVR those days.



> what crime did they do? In a civil world there is a proper procedure that proves the guilt of a accused person...


good lord, ignorance is bliss.

OBL, that Sheikh dude and countless other BArbaric inhumane lunatics who killed 35k PAkistani and countless others. They confess in their propaganda videos with a grin on their evil scumbag faces. What more proof do you want?



> look at Turkey, their parliament refused... they didnot take a U turn and bended before amreeka...



Last I checked, Turkey is part of NATO and ISAF with 2k troops in Afghanistan.


----------



## Leader

> Fastasy land. What would have been the result? invasion by India, US and coalition.
> 
> Heck, we didn't even have BVR those days.



yeah a nuclear country would have been invaded... com'on !!! 

and moreover, leadership never ever had balls either... be it at any junction...



> good lord, ignorance is bliss.
> 
> OBL, that Sheikh dude and countless other BArbaric inhumane lunatics who killed 35k PAkistani and countless others. They confess in their propaganda videos with a grin on their evil scumbag faces. What more proof do you want?



oh ja oye... yar damag ki lasi na bana.... cannot believe it... 



> Last I checked, Turkey is part of NATO and ISAF with 2k troops in Afghanistan.


 
sending troops is no big deal, didnt we send to kill Palestinians? didnt we send to kill at many occasion??? Turkey is taking full benefits of it (not being part of EU still enjoying full status of EU economic benefits) and moreover, bringing the civil war into our lands was your strategy ? is that what you call diplomacy ? is that what you were paid for ??...... look where we are right now, in middle of nowhere, Amreeki making peace deals with Talibans, giving role to India in Afghanistan, and now the Afghans have made 5 huge invasions, what was your strategy ? errrr.....

and by the end of it, are we friends with Amreeka ? what was your strategy ????????????????


----------



## Leader

okay lets not look back... its new time, lets look up and support new hopes....

here is a glimpse of awami opinion...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Leader said:


> implementation of law


 
The same implementation of law which we were assured that we will get after restoration of CJ? Are we getting the justice, yes we hear headings of news papers like 'Jo quomain adlia ki hukumrani pasand nahi karteen tabah ho jati hain: CJ'.....and many more similar 'quotes'.

So what is the road map for 'Inexpensive and quick dispensation of justice'. I mean what are the steps which he will take for above, of just it is like manifesto of every party in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

S.M.R said:


> The same implementation of law which we were assured that we will get after restoration of CJ? Are we getting the justice, yes we hear headings of news papers like 'Jo quomain adlia ki hukumrani pasand nahi karteen tabah ho jati hain: CJ'.....and many more similar 'quotes'.
> 
> So what is the road map for 'Inexpensive and quick dispensation of justice'. I mean what are the steps which he will take for above, of just it is like manifesto of every party in Pakistan?


 
you already have an independent judiciary, that is why big fish are caught, punishments are given, these are not like British courts in British subcontient, which every 3 minute give orders "hang him"... 

Decisions are given by SC yet government is defiant against the decisions of courts... there were thousands (more than 50,000 cases) that have reduced to less than 10,000 in SC. it is something ? no?
they dont have force to implement their decisions... their decisions are piece of papers...unless implemented... now the constitution offers two forces... one is the Police, and second is Army......how do you want CJ to do?
however, in lower courts despite the high pays and all the facilities being offered to judges...things have not started to improve.....because they dont want to change the way things are done...and CJ doesnot want to confront lawyers and judges..... I do think that effective check and balance should be implemented in lower courts to make them functional... consumer courts are a good example how fast track decisions are taken... over all atleast Courts are going in right direction...

now a truly representative government of PTI who would implement orders of SC across the board without discrimination...unlike the status quo parties do or have been doing.... A police under the control of a powerful justice based party PTI in government would implement law and order to rich and poor with the same yardstick... this is why we say the top most layer can correct the functionality of the system by bringing the honest and sincere people to head the departments, who wont fill their pockets but strengthen institutions...

we (the people) have restored independent judiciary by force, now its time to back it up with a truly representative government to implement the decisions to give justice across the board...


----------



## S.M.R

Leader said:


> you already have an independent judiciary, that is why big fish are caught, punishments are given, these are not like British courts in British subcontient, which every 3 minute give orders "hang him"...
> 
> Decisions are given by SC yet government is defiant against the decisions of courts... there were thousands (more than 50,000 cases) that have reduced to less than 10,000 in SC. it is something ? no?
> they dont have force to implement their decisions... their decisions are piece of papers...unless implemented... now the constitution offers two forces... one is the Police, and second is Army......how do you want CJ to do?
> however, in lower courts despite the high pays and all the facilities being offered to judges...things have not started to improve.....because they dont want to change the way things are done...and CJ doesnot want to confront lawyers and judges..... I do think that effective check and balance should be implemented in lower courts to make them functional... consumer courts are a good example how fast track decisions are taken... over all atleast Courts are going in right direction...
> 
> now a truly representative government of PTI who would implement orders of SC across the board without discrimination...unlike the status quo parties do or have been doing.... A police under the control of a powerful justice based party PTI in government would implement law and order to rich and poor with the same yardstick... this is why we say the top most layer can correct the functionality of the system by bringing the honest and sincere people to head the departments, who wont fill their pockets but strengthen institutions...
> 
> we (the people) have restored independent judiciary by force, now its time to back it up with a truly representative government to implement the decisions to give justice across the board...


 
Supreme court is the place where high profile cases are dealt. An ordinay person (even having up to 50k) cannot even afford to hire an advocate supreme court. How many low profile cases are dealt in supreme court? The real problem is in lower courts. What improvement we have seen there since the independent CJ has been restored? Do you think when the CJ (as you said) can not afford confrontation with lawyers and judges then how come a person like IK will do that? Where the real domain lies with CJ not the PM.

If in your view CJ cannot confront the lawyers / judges then is he supposed to hold the higher position of judiciary?

For your correction, CJ was not restored due to public pressure and everybody knows that. (we are still waiting for his view / independent inquiry of charges against him / his son on which he was removed).

So i just want to hear what steps will be taken by PTI to provide the immediate justice to an ordinary man. What is their plan?

Have you ever got a chance to go to courts? I ll not go into details as it will tantamount to insult to Judiciary. Which is surprising as playing with judiciary is not insult, but talking about it definitely is. CJ of High Court himself says there is massive corruption in courts. WTH? if there are so many helpless people on high positions of judiciary then I would love to see what's the plan of IK to deal with them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

S.M.R said:


> Supreme court is the place where high profile cases are dealt. An ordinay person (even having up to 50k) cannot even afford to hire an advocate supreme court. How many low profile cases are dealt in supreme court? The real problem is in lower courts. What improvement we have seen there since the independent CJ has been restored? Do you think when the CJ (as you said) can not afford confrontation with lawyers and judges then how come a person like IK will do that? Where the real domain lies with CJ not the PM.
> 
> If in your view CJ cannot confront the lawyers / judges then is he supposed to hold the higher position of judiciary?
> 
> For your correction, CJ was not restored due to public pressure and everybody knows that. (we are still waiting for his view / independent inquiry of charges against him / his son on which he was removed).
> 
> So i just want to hear what steps will be taken by PTI to provide the immediate justice to an ordinary man. What is their plan?
> 
> Have you ever got a chance to go to courts? I ll not go into details as it will tantamount to insult to Judiciary. Which is surprising as playing with judiciary is not insult, but talking about it definitely is. CJ of High Court himself says there is massive corruption in courts. WTH? if there are so many helpless people on high positions of judiciary then I would love to see what's the plan of IK to deal with them?


 
you need to know some basics about the structure of the courts... anyways avoiding that, coming to your question how can IK will ensure when CJ cannot dare to confront lawyers and judges?
didnt I answer that already ? being head of the government, all the government institutions would be in his and his team's control... why wouldnt reform be implemented and law properly enforced? resistance is surely expected... but can anything stand in front of a popular government working in the interest of the people?


----------



## sur

This link belongs here too...
http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/121783-watch-pti-protest-live.html


----------



## Usama86

*Regarding Free Judiciary*
It means that the judges are free from all influence and will make decisions based on the facts of the case presented to them. The problem here is that the process of prosecution or the evidence gathering for a case is still not independent, the judges cannot do anything if the case presented is not concrete enough.

*Musharaf*
Supporters of musharaf like to think rationaly and focus more on the end result of any issue. Taking that line i would say that he has had his 9 years of absolute power, yet what he achieved was limited to his era. What i am trying to say is that he could not in 9 years put the country on the right track for long term progress both economicaly and politicaly, he handed over the country to same old corrupt people he said he would never let back in Pakistan. Life does not give a second chance, Musharaf had his chance now people can argue on what he did was right or wrong but lets not dwell in the past and wish for your childhood to return because it never will. Get over your love for personalities and look to the future.


----------



## Leader

Why there was a media black out on PTI Dharna ?


this is unfair...


----------



## Leader

* PEMRA forbid News Channels to show PTI Dharna. and there is nothing in news papers either...as if it didnt happen....*


----------



## Leader

Imran khan address Faisalabad Rally.

this is the same city where a week back PML N showed gunda gardi and became defiant against the writ of the government by openly threatening the law enforcing authorities....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

*July-24-2011 Faisalabad*

















Listen to slogans "*praising*" Zardari...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

Why has PTI not been able to translate what it suggests is popularity of the PTI, into electoral success?


----------



## sur

muse said:


> Why has PTI not been able to translate what it suggests is popularity of the PTI, into electoral success?


This has been explained MANY times,,, but here it is again...

*1st election*... ONLY few month old party... 
*2nd election*... under Mushy-the-t....'s auspix... rigged big time.... Like LEADER told that ISI's chief came to IK & asked how many seats did he want...
*3rd election*... IK sensed that NRO-purified-criminals are going to be imposed by Mushy-the-t....., so he did NOT participate, PML-N promised boycott but cheated at the last moment & participated...

& now we all know fact of 35 million fake enteries while current govt. only have 8 million votes.... might be that ALL of those 8 million were fake entries...

In a by-election PTI got *70%-vs-30%* of PML-N votes from all urban areas, while in rural booths PML-N got more votes where it's much easier to rig... & *TV channels showed a 10-12 year old boy stamping votes*.... any more proof needed....!!!


Recently PML-N launched Yellow-Cab scheme... read it's requirements, u'll find out that it's an attempt to bribe the youth towards PML-N...


IK can ONLY translate his support into votes IF elections are fare, he has said that few times on TV,,, IF NOT then he has also given the other outcome,,,, "blood on streets"...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

So basically the popularity has not stood the test of elections because PTI did not participate in elections - what is it afraid of?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*Imran Khan Introduces SMS Based Updates for His Party Members*







Imran Khan has introduced a new kind of SMS based update system for his party members, i.e. one of most used medium by Pakistanis.

This initiative by PTI media management team will help party members/followers to get updates about Pakistan Tehreek Insaaf via SMS on their mobile, that too free of charge.

Party statement said that apart from party related announcements and updates, different polls will be conducted among members and Chairman Imran Khan, himself, will address members via SMS once in a while.

Service was announced in a recent Jalsa at Faisalabad which estimated to gather more than 50,000 people.

*How to Subscribe:
*
*To subscribe, send an SMS including your Name and City to 80022
Note that this a free of cost service and no subscription charges at all (as claimed by PTI)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mabs

^^^ Please stop saying IK did this and that, it is PTI and not just a single man dong everything on his own.


----------



## Leader

hey here is a sky dive by Yasir Ali in NY.

1:30 Sec








awesome !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sur

By-the-way half of my father's family also migrated from india after partition, but NEVER used word "mohajir" ... So did IK...
-




-
On another thread ppl r speculating PTI might join hands with Mushy-the-traitor...
Here IK made that clear...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Was just watching him,

What did he say? He said if supreme court is unable to catch the big thieves, then we should set free all the small thieves held in jails.

What a vision. My hats off for IK. He is really need to grow up.

He is now among those frustrated people whose face is turned towards Army. Well well history gonna repeat soon.


----------



## S.M.R

The real problem that why feudal / Jageerdars remain in power.


----------



## sur

IK popularity poll in following thread mentioned by Dr.Shahid Masood ... IK is more popular leader than *COMBINED* popularity of ALL other persons ...
-
http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...n-khan-popularity-pakistan-all-time-high.html
-




*there are 2 more parts ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

The real problem that why feudal / Jageerdars remain in power.






This literary distinguishes PTI. it surly proves PTI is going in the right direction by not compromising with feudal and elite.

only National Party of Pakistan that is striving to achieve ideals of modern time...

hats off to Great Khan and his Team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Leader said:


> This literary distinguishes PTI. it surly proves PTI is going in the right direction by not compromising with feudal and elite.
> 
> only National Party of Pakistan that is striving to achieve ideals of modern time...
> 
> hats off to Great Khan and his Team


 
Seems you didn't the news, it highlights that Imran Khan is moving ahead the direction which a normal pakistan (voter) is not interested in.


----------



## Leader

S.M.R said:


> Seems you didn't the news, it highlights that Imran Khan is moving ahead the direction which a normal pakistan (voter) is not interested in.


 
thats what we are working on, changing the hearts and minds... remember we used the same slogan in Lawyers movement...its a movement to change the hearts and minds... and surely PTI has been successful in it, not only in urban areas but rural areas as well...


----------



## Rafael

While there is no denying IK's popularity is growing manifolds, I have noticed that he is going a little too overboard. He should be very careful while choosing his words specially when addressing Nawaz Shareef and Zardari. Remember he claims moral high ground over both PML -N and PPP so it should be there for everyone to see. As much as I hate Nawaz Shareef, I liked his way of criticizing IK without using foul language.

Just an advice to PTI and IK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Leader said:


> thats what we are working on, changing the hearts and minds... remember we used the same slogan in Lawyers movement...its a movement to change the hearts and minds... and surely PTI has been successful in it, not only in urban areas but rural areas as well...


 
I am surprised that you still believe that it as 'lawyers movement' leading the restoration of CJ.

What PTI is need to do is to address the issues faced by 98% of poor people. Do you remember that PM congratulated nation for making 18th amendment in constitution. I was watching a program on TV, wherein people views were taken on air regarding that amendment, no one even knew what this 18 amendment is. They said, bhai humain roti day do, beshak Army hukumat karti rahay. Few very strongly criticized Nawaz Sharif as well.. for being friendly opposition and for waiting for his turn.

We need to know a fact, i remember a post in some other forum, which was like there are around 80 million registered voters, only 30% to 35% cast their votes. The figures comes to 28 million. If you subtract the political workers we are left with a very number who actually cast the vote, resultantly forming a govt.

Now what IK is supposed to do, he should stick with his manifesto about country's sovereignty and drone attacks and blah blah.. but he should emphasize on basic needs of a general Pakistani.

Lets take example of MQM, apart from your hate towards it, which i would not like to discuss. But still take their example, if you have any problem against any one, just complain against him in Unit office of MQM, they will call both the parties and act as arbitrator and solve the issue. They built roads in their areas, lighting, infrastructure is excellent in their areas. I was going to Malir, when I crossed the Airport, there was huge darkness, no lights, but when I reached and took turn from Kala Board, I saw beautiful road, lights, even tiles on footpaths etc. Mean they address the problems faced by a normal citizen. That is why people in Karachi like them to be elected.

If IK really want to sweep the elections without establishment, then he should address the issues being faced by poor people. An ordinary person is not concerned with issues like aafia siddiqui, drone attacks, dollars for WOT, American's involvement etc etc. I am not saying these issues are to be ignored, these should be addressed if he manages to form a Govt.

For forming a Govt. he needs to get sympathy of illiterate poor people. Bhai jab pait khali ho aur bachay roti kay liyay tarap rahay hon, no one give ears about corruption charges against the Govt. He should criticize the 2 big parties, but not with baseless allegations, with facts and figures.

He has pain for Pakistan, if he can do something good for Pakistan, he should come in Govt. but for that he needs to be determined. These hukumat hatao mulk bachao slogans will not help, in my view.


----------



## mohammadali101

Imran Khan is the only hope for Pakistan, we need to support him at least one time.
He already give the gift of Shaukat Khanam Cancer Hospital, compare imran khan with other leaders, i think non of them did such a myseterical work for the poor and deprive ppl's of pakistan.
Am became so much upset that why ppls talking about imran khan in this manner?
we need to support him, its the unique and obligatory solution for all the problems which we are facing. from international to national.


----------



## mohammadali101

S.M.R said:


> Was just watching him,
> 
> Why we had had the habit of criticizing every one?
> Imran khan is the solution of problems, he already give the gift of shaukat khanam hospital to this nation, compare all the other politicians and gerals since 1947 you will find the difference.
> you cant say something about this daring leader of pakistani youth, you need to change your mind.
> thinking has been changed now, i hope that all the old corrupt politicians will be out from the scence and we will find the right leadership, which is possible only by supporting Imran Khan.


----------



## Leader

*PTI Official facebook page ranks 15th in the world among political parties*


here is the ranking source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

raheel1 said:


> While there is no denying IK's popularity is growing manifolds, I have noticed that he is going a little too overboard. He should be very careful while choosing his words specially when addressing Nawaz Shareef and Zardari. Remember he claims moral high ground over both PML -N and PPP so it should be there for everyone to see. As much as I hate Nawaz Shareef, I liked his way of criticizing IK without using foul language.
> 
> Just an advice to PTI and IK.


 
yes, I felt the same, he now require to uplift his stature, that is to control what can be asked and what is required to be edited before onairing the program, long gone are the times when Anchors would use Imran Khan to have better rating of their program......

just like Nawaz and other league leaders do, they pre-set the questions, and edit the interview to make it most suitable to what goes in their favour....

whereas, everyone asks Imran khan quite bluntly whatever comes in their mouth, and its often the same khisay pitay question....


advice can be submitted to official PTI page that is Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Home


----------



## Leader

*Chairman Imran Khan addresses huge Jalsa in Mardan, Mr. Khawaja Mohammad Hoti along with other prominent politicians join PTI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Imran Khan speaks at big Jalsa in Karor*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Leader said:


> *PTI Official facebook page ranks 15th in the world among political parties*
> 
> 
> here is the ranking source


 
You missed that 'We Want Imran Khan To Be The Next Prime Minster Of Pakistan' is on 3rd No.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

S.M.R said:


> You missed that 'We Want Imran Khan To Be The Next Prime Minster Of Pakistan' is on 3rd No.


 
nope, It isnot official...


----------



## Brightstar

raheel1 said:


> As much as I hate Nawaz Shareef, I liked his way of criticizing IK without using foul language.



In principle I agree with you, but what is the alternative. If you have noticed IK doesn't term each and every member of a particular party with negative words as mentioned. F.ex. he never says anything like that against Javed Hashmi - though this person occasionally also is a part of deception tactics. Remember that Javed hashmi was the man who gave guarantees about PML-N wouldn't particpate in elections to both IK and Qazi Hussain Ahmed. He said he would leave PML-N if they participated in the elections. The end result was that PML-N did participate, but Javed hashmi did not honor his words. In spite of this IK never use negative words about Javed Hashmi. Yes, he uses harsh words, but only against the MEGA culprits! If a man is thief or crook then we cannot do anything else than to call that particular person a thief or crook (or both).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

-
*Cricket Match by PTI ... *

Some say PTI is not popular amoung villagers ... Photos posted above & this video contradicts the theory . besides following thread has photos of PTI gatherings in all sorts of SMALL cities, 
-
http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...00246-ptis-azadi-rally-25-march-2011-a-2.html
-


----------



## Leader

Brightstar said:


> In principle I agree with you, but what is the alternative. If you have noticed IK doesn't term each and every member of a particular party with negative words as mentioned. F.ex. he never says anything like that against Javed Hashmi - though this person occasionally also is a part of deception tactics. Remember that Javed hashmi was the man who gave guarantees about PML-N wouldn't particpate in elections to both IK and Qazi Hussain Ahmed. He said he would leave PML-N if they participated in the elections. The end result was that PML-N did participate, but Javed hashmi did not honor his words. In spite of this IK never use negative words about Javed Hashmi. Yes, he uses harsh words, but only against the MEGA culprits! If a man is thief or crook then we cannot do anything else than to call that particular person a thief or crook (or both).


 
excellent reminder... and this again proves the moral hight of Imran Khan...


----------



## Leader

sur said:


> -
> *Cricket Match by PTI ... *
> 
> Some say PTI is not popular amoung villagers ... Photos posted above & this video contradicts the theory . besides following thread has photos of PTI gatherings in all sorts of SMALL cities,
> -
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...00246-ptis-azadi-rally-25-march-2011-a-2.html
> -


 
all we require is to convert it into votes... jese bhutto ki hawa chali thi.... PTI ki bhi chalay ki...or baray baray burj ulat jayen...


----------



## Mabs

&#x202a;Chairman PTI Imran Khan addressing at Faisalabad Dhobi Ghaat Ground 24 July 2011&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

Chairman PTI Imran Khan addressing at Faisalabad Dhobi Ghaat Ground 24 July 2011

People seem to be very enthusiastic and into the proceedings. This video should give rest to the claim that PTI does not connect with the local men on the streets.


----------



## Leader




----------



## S.M.R

Leader said:


> nope, It isnot official...


 
So you mean that people rank him higher 'unofficially' but not offcially?


----------



## sur

@ *00:30* & again @ *2:40* onwards.. a suggestion floated, that , IK should _"politically entertain the crowd & for that ask Musharaf to come alongwith his dholkee"_...
&#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1603;&#1608; &#1672;&#1607;&#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; &#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1578; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1604;&#1610;&#1722;
-


----------



## jalalpuri

Mera khiyal hai k ab iss corrupt hakoomat ko sumreme ke wasta se hata kar ab Imran khan ko chance dena chahiye....


----------



## Leader

S.M.R said:


> So you mean that people rank him higher 'unofficially' but not offcially?


 
it means all segments outside PTI also support Imran khan...


----------



## Leader

awesome....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Why Imran Khan will win
*

With his piece titled &#8220;Why Imran cannot win&#8221; (July 27), Mr Farrukh Saleem joined the ranks of the few columnists and armchair intellectuals who defend the status quo, who are desperately trying to persuade people that despite the PTI&#8217;s rising popularity, the votes in the ballot box will go to powerful landlords and feudals.

Farrukh Saleem has employed the unique approach of using incomplete statistics and findings from a PhD dissertation. But the columnist conveniently, perhaps deliberately, ignores the fact that in the freest and fairest elections of 1970 the vote of the downtrodden in West Pakistan, in what is Pakistan today, was overwhelmingly in favour of the populist Zulfikar Ali Bhutto. Bhutto was perceived by the masses, especially the rural population, as someone who could free them from the clutches of the landlords and feudals. ***(Yeah I remember reading the heading Burj ulat gaye,)

Powerful political leaders, some of them icons, were demolished in the populist tidal wave of 1970, destroying the myth of these leaders&#8217; invincibility in which the political pundits of the day believed. In that eventful year, Pakistan did not have the electronic media that reaches the majority of households today. The fact that the sweeping change took place without Bhutto having this virtually universal outreach available to politicians now shows how baseless the myth is about Imran Khan and the Tehrik-e-Insaaf. 

If incomplete and outdated statistics were the basis of analyses, there would be no hope for change in Pakistan, or anywhere else in the world. But in the wake of the Arab Spring starting in Tunisia &#8211; which went on to sweep through Egypt, Yemen, Bahrain, Libya and Syria, and which did not leave Algeria, Jordan, Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Oman unaffected &#8211; Farrukh Saleem&#8217;s arguments are weak, at best. 


The description of a vast majority of Pakistanis as &#8220;kammis&#8221; is demeaning and derogatory, to say the least. Pakistanis are not &#8220;kammis&#8221; doomed to a life of misery and deprivation forever. Recent opinion polls conducted by credible and internationally renowned research organisations show that the people of Pakistan have had enough of the self-serving politics of parties such as the PPP and the PML-N. The entrenched political parties may have &#8220;electables,&#8221; but if you take the shifting public opinion, that is the only thing they will soon be left with.

Farrukh Saleem advances a notion of perpetual stagnation in socio-political development in the rural areas. This is ignoring history. Exploitative systems in rural France and Russia, for example, eventually led to change. Or maybe Mr Saleem believes that things have to be far worse for our &#8220;kammis&#8221; to find impetus for an upheaval. Or else he is one of those who detest change, out of fear that it would dislodge them from their comfortable lifestyles. Despite their drawing-room chatter in which they advocate change, deep down, it seems, the privileged few abhor it.

The writer also fails to recognise the influence of modern-day communication, including the impact of text-messaging and social networking websites. In arriving at the conclusions from his statistical study, he completely ignores the exponential increase in the access to electronic media and the effect of increasingly easy means of communication through mobile phones. Farrukh Saleem may have got carried away by all the statistics and descriptions of our rural society resulting in an analysis that somehow based itself on the assumption that our rural areas have been and remain completely isolated to the developments taking place in other parts of the country. 

Farrukh Saleem has chosen the side of the forces that seek the preservation of the status quo. His assertion that Imran Khan is about &#8220;intangible ideas&#8221; is beyond comprehension. Imran Khan and his Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf have always advocated a system which is just, where the powerful and weak are equal before the law. He is the first political leader in the last three decades who has led a campaign against the rampant corruption that has destroyed institutions and led to uncontrolled price hikes and inflation. In the mud-slinging contests that follow discussions and debates related to politicians&#8217; wealth, assets and taxation, Imran Khan is the only name that comes out unscathed. On the issue of taxes, he is the only voice criticising the injustice of the salaried class and the poor being taxed while the rich ruling elite siphons out its wealth abroad without paying taxes. His tax reforms include taxing the rich to pay for social services for the poor. 

And where other political parties and their visionless leaders merely appear to be waiting for their turn to come into power, Imran Khan is the only politician to have laid out a strategy for change &#8211; the 100-day plan &#8211; that provides a framework of policy changes to address the challenges confronting Pakistani society by taking them head-on. Challenges that affect the day-to-day lives of ordinary citizens, the majority &#8220;kammis.&#8221; 

Indeed, Imran Khan talks about &#8220;ghairat.&#8221; How can any nation rise without self-esteem? Zulfikar Ali Bhutto&#8217;s baptism in populist politics was his speech in the UN Security Council and his subsequent speeches during his whirlwind tour of the country in which he castigated President Ayub Khan for his alleged sell-out on Kashmir at Tashkent. Tashkent and Kashmir had nothing do with &#8220;personal issues,&#8221; but with the collective conscience of society. The party which Imran Khan founded and chairs is a Movement for Justice, and he did not join politics merely to try to bring about cosmetic changes in Pakistan. To his exponentially growing throngs of supporters he is a symbol of fundamental and structural changes in this country. He is the symbol of politics the way it should be practised, where those in power are meant to serve people, not to prolong their rule and enrich their coffers.

He began his party with the clear objective of creating a just society, especially for our downtrodden &#8220;kammis,&#8221; where everyone is equal under the law. And this is exactly why Imran Khan will win. Win he surely will, since, for the vast majority of youths in Pakistan&#8217;s rural and urban regions, he is a powerful and charismatic alternative. He is an alternative to the system that has deprived the common man, especially in the rural areas, of a life of equality and dignity. He aspires for a system where everyone can look forward to a better and prosperous future. 

The winds of change are blowing and there is no stopping the PTI now. 

The writer is a freelance contributor based in Rawalpindi. Email: zirgham@gmail.com

why Imran khan will Win.


----------



## S.M.R

^^ If farrukh saleem used the outdated data to support his contention, he should have come up the latest facts and figures instead of throwing the entire article in dust bin.

Further, I dont know how the remarks 'kammis' are derogatory and demeaning. It is a fact that only 2% to 3% of the entire population of Pakistan which is always the beneficiary in every govt. rest of the people are Kammis of that elite class either directly or indirectly. Even if the statistics of 70s have been used, so is there any improvement in standard of living of an ordinary man? no.. it started showing an increasing trend during Mush's era, but the recent govt. has ruined the all in negative.

So instead of comparing with other countries of the world, where normally an ordinary poor man is not that dependent on elite class, as we find in our country. We are an agriculture country which itself falls in definition of 3rd world countries. So instead of 'getting happy' with the polls (in which those kammis of feudal do not participate), should come up with facts and figure rather than facing off from the reality.


----------



## I FLY HIGH

I AM NOT AGAINST PTI, but Imran khan announced that he will fight a case in England against the killings made by ALTAF HUSSAIN. So is it gone in air? IMRAN KHAN supported a dictator ? why? He makes lot of high volumes about democracy? How he is different from others? LOOK AT THE WISDOM OF IMRAN KHAN, When taliban conquered SWAT , DIR and were planning to conquer the setteled areas , Imran Khan wanted the govt to settle the dispute by talking , he mentioned at that time no army could conquer swat in history . TALIBAN WERE FUNDED BY INTENATIONAL SPY AGENCIES AGAINST PAK ARMY, AND THE WORLD SAW THAT ARMY RECAPTURED THE AREA AND NOW SWAT IS PEACEFULL BYA ND LARGE . THE POLOITICAL SENSE OF IMRAN KHAN IS NOT MATURE . HE IS CHILD IN POLITICS . HE RAN AWAY FROM KARACHI BY THE FEAR OF MQM?WHY?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Imran confident of beating N in polls*

Addressing a press conference at a local hotel here Sunday on the launch of Jaag Utho Pakistan, a virtual campaign on the internet to motivate the youth against oppressive rule, he suggested the PML-N should resign and come out of the Parliament if it was not playing a fixed match. PTI leaders including Omar Sarfraz Cheema, Ahsan Rasheed, Dr Yasmin Rashid Salomi Bokhari and others were present on the occasion. 

Khan said his party would lead a sit-in on the Constitution Avenue from Iftar to Sehr on every weekend to protest against non-implementation of court verdicts, price hike, loadshedding of gas and electricity, drone attacks, worsened law and order and rampant corruption in government institutions. 

Referring to the recent campaign of party membership through SMS, he said over 125,000 youngsters joined the PTI in the last three days. He hoped his party would sweep the next general elections and Lahore would turn into PTIs stronghold.
The PTI will beat Nawaz Sharif even if he plays with own umpires, he said, adding that the people of Pakistan would stand by the Supreme Court, which was struggling to net the big fish to uphold the rule of law without any discrimination. 

*Calling the political leaders mafia, he said the PTI would neither join hands with any of these parties nor accept corrupt and opportunist politicians in its fold. 
*


----------



## kugga

I FLY HIGH said:


> I AM NOT AGAINST PTI, but Imran khan announced that he will fight a case in England against the killings made by ALTAF HUSSAIN. So is it gone in air? IMRAN KHAN supported a dictator ? why? He makes lot of high volumes about democracy? How he is different from others? LOOK AT THE WISDOM OF IMRAN KHAN, When taliban conquered SWAT , DIR and were planning to conquer the setteled areas , Imran Khan wanted the govt to settle the dispute by talking , he mentioned at that time no army could conquer swat in history . TALIBAN WERE FUNDED BY INTENATIONAL SPY AGENCIES AGAINST PAK ARMY, AND THE WORLD SAW THAT ARMY RECAPTURED THE AREA AND NOW SWAT IS PEACEFULL BYA ND LARGE . THE POLOITICAL SENSE OF IMRAN KHAN IS NOT MATURE . HE IS CHILD IN POLITICS . HE RAN AWAY FROM KARACHI BY THE FEAR OF MQM?WHY?


 
He never ran away from karachi infact he was not allowed to enter karachi by the ghundas of Karachi i.e MQM.... and I agree with you he shouldn't have taken back his case Altaf hussain in London..... 

4 din bandey maaro phr sufaid jhandey lehra do jo mar gaye unka hissaab kon day ga ?? 

Insaaaf chaheye un sb k liye bhi jo 12 may ko marey....


----------



## Imran Khan

i am still undecided that imran can win but i hope he will get political power as much as MQM and other pressure groups has .


----------



## kugga

Imran Khan said:


> i am still undecided that imran can win but i hope he will get political power as much as MQM and other pressure groups has .


 
MQM only has power in karachi some due to ghunda gardee and some genuine support no support for MQM elsewhere in pakistan so far...... but IK has support everywhere in Pakistan.... at least I am confident that he will win in KPK and some parts of punjab not sure about Sindh and balochistan


----------



## sur

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/joel-faulkner-rogers/can-imran-khan-save-pakistan_b_905587.html



> &#8226; 61% of respondents ranked Khan as their first choice, with a total of 77% selecting him as either first or second preference.
> 
> &#8226; By comparison, the next most popular candidate, former President Pervez Musharraf, was ranked first by only 12%, and either first or second by a total of 23%
> 
> &#8226; Below this, the Army Chief ,General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, was ranked first or second by 13%, while Asif Ali Zardari, the current President of Pakistan and Co-Chairman of the country's largest party (the Pakistan People's Party/ PPP) was either first or second choice for a total of just 2%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mabs

I FLY HIGH said:


> I AM NOT AGAINST PTI, but Imran khan announced that he will fight a case in England against the killings made by ALTAF HUSSAIN. So is it gone in air? IMRAN KHAN supported a dictator ? why? He makes lot of high volumes about democracy? How he is different from others? LOOK AT THE WISDOM OF IMRAN KHAN, When taliban conquered SWAT , DIR and were planning to conquer the setteled areas , Imran Khan wanted the govt to settle the dispute by talking , he mentioned at that time no army could conquer swat in history . TALIBAN WERE FUNDED BY INTENATIONAL SPY AGENCIES AGAINST PAK ARMY, AND THE WORLD SAW THAT ARMY RECAPTURED THE AREA AND NOW SWAT IS PEACEFULL BYA ND LARGE . THE POLOITICAL SENSE OF IMRAN KHAN IS NOT MATURE . HE IS CHILD IN POLITICS . HE RAN AWAY FROM KARACHI BY THE FEAR OF MQM?WHY?


 
PTI or IK did not back off from the case against Altaf Hussain but the witnesses did. The case is still pending with the Scotland yard but the witnesses who were supposed to testify in the case backed out fearing for their security and lives.


----------



## Zulfiqar_Ahmed

Imran Khan doesn't understand politics....he is popular because of cricket.....he doesn't know what administration and governance is all about.....leading a country is not a joke....Imran must realize this fact....he should stop fooling around pakistanis now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafael

Zulfiqar_Ahmed said:


> Imran Khan doesn't understand politics....he is popular because of cricket.....he doesn't know what administration and governance is all about.....leading a country is not a joke....Imran must realize this fact....he should stop fooling around pakistanis now


 
You need a lot to learn about Pakistan and its politics.


----------



## desiman

Conqueror said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Post and share everything related to PTI, Imran Khan's political carrier, campaigns and events coming ahead.
> 
> *Website:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf
> *Facebook:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf [Offical page] | Facebook
> *Twitter:* PTI - Twitter
> *YouTube:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf - YouTube
> 
> "All our national life stooges of the past and present colonial masters have led us. Their contribution has been merely to mortgage our children's future and short change our dignity by making compromises under the guise of the much-abused supreme national interest."
> 
> Our Ideology
> 
> As a nation we cannot progress as long as our economy depends on handouts from international lenders and donors. The policies of international lenders have strangulated the capacity of the ordinary citizen to live a life of dignity. We must strive for self-reliance. The goal of self-reliance does not in any way imply that we isolate ourselves from the global economy. It only shows our conviction that by restoring the trust of the people in public institutions we can harness their potential and mobilize them for a better tomorrow.
> 
> We offer a new and credible leadership that is committed to restoring Pakistan's political and economic sovereignty by building a new bond of trust between the government and the people. Only through the active participation of the people can we collectively mobilize our human and material resources to forge ahead on the road to a confident and self-reliant nation.
> 
> We are committed to political stability through credible democracy, transparency in government and accountability of leadership. We believe in federalism and functional autonomy to the provinces.
> 
> We strive a moderate society that banishes hatred and religious bigotry. We are focused on addressing the root causes of religious extremism, which are injustice, poverty, unemployment, and illiteracy while Islam and the Two-Nation Theory remain the bedrock of Pakistan's foundations, religious dogma must not be used to whip up passions to create fear in society. On the contrary, a truly Islamic society advocates tolerance, moderation and freedom to practice the religion of one's choice without fear. Sectarianism is a curse that must be eliminated from society.
> 
> Our family values bind society. We must preserve and strengthen them, as they are our strengths for the future. Despite the grinding poverty and injustice, it is the structure of the family that keeps the social fabric intact. Mere passing laws do not change ground realities that force parents to send their children to work. We cannot ignore the present dismal of the children in terms of their right to healthcare, nutrition, and education. Our mothers need to be healthy and educated to properly nurture our young.
> 
> An Islamic Society must care for its senior citizens who are most vulnerable. They need special attention and care as not only are they vulnerable, but also most valuable and yet most neglected part of society.
> 
> Pakistan is a great experiment in nurturing and sustaining political unity among diverse people based on common ideology. Despite the common strands of national unity, we have rich and diverse cultures, including those of the religious minorities. Cultural and ethnic diversity doesn't bring discord but makes our society rich and tolerant. We must nurture and allow every opportunity for this diversity of culture and traditions to flourish.
> 
> Our Mission
> 
> To establish a just society based on humane values while continuously upholding the self-esteem of the nation. The PTI will restore the sovereign and inalienable right of the people to choose political and economic options in accordance with our social, cultural, and religious values. We are broad-based movement for change whose mission is to create a free society based on justice. We know that national renewal is only possible if people are truly free.
> 
> Our leadership approaches the people with sincerity and a sense of history and we pledge to commitment to:
> 
> Freedom from Political, Economic and Mental Slavery - A self reliant modern Islamic Republic
> Freedom from Injustice - Inexpensive and quick dispensation of justice
> Freedom from Poverty - 50 percent increase in per capita income in 5 years
> Freedom from Unemployment - Two million new jobs every year
> Freedom from Homelessness - 2.0 lac new housing units every year and complete ownership right to millions living in Katchi Abadis
> Freedom from Illiteracy - Full literacy in 5 years
> Freedom to Generate Wealth
> Freedom from Fear - Complete Freedom of thought and expression
> Freedom for Women - Free education up to Matric for girls from poor households.
> Equal right for minorities - no religious discrimination
> 
> Hope a better Pakistan - JOIN US:
> 
> Member Registration


 
Such changes dont happen in 5 years, even India after working for almost 60 years on all these metric has not been able to achieve them. I would recommend Pakistanis to think with logic and dont vote emotionally, all these promises seem very nice but are basically impossible to execute until change is present in society itself. The government you have reflects the way your society is structured. Imran Khan is just trying to milk the cow right now to gain popularity, he rarely makes sense and love to pull on the emotional strings of Pakistanis by citing key issues on which he has no clear game plan other than making dreamy promises.


----------



## VCheng

Very noble goals for sure:



> Freedom from Political, Economic and Mental Slavery - A self reliant modern Islamic Republic
> Freedom from Injustice - Inexpensive and quick dispensation of justice
> Freedom from Poverty - 50 percent increase in per capita income in 5 years
> Freedom from Unemployment - Two million new jobs every year
> Freedom from Homelessness - 2.0 lac new housing units every year and complete ownership right to millions living in Katchi Abadis
> Freedom from Illiteracy - Full literacy in 5 years
> Freedom to Generate Wealth
> Freedom from Fear - Complete Freedom of thought and expression
> Freedom for Women - Free education up to Matric for girls from poor households.
> Equal right for minorities - no religious discrimination



But exactly HOW?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.M.R

VCheng said:


> Very noble goals for sure:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW?


 
Like others... I have asked their supporters numerous times,,, but couldn't get the answer...


----------



## Luftwaffe

VCheng said:


> Very noble goals for sure:But exactly HOW?



Exactly when he is in possession of of his Govt these things are not foretold prior to elections the mechanism is to be in the Govt to implement. 

I also have a question HOW is US going to get out of economic mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

Zulfiqar_Ahmed said:


> Imran Khan doesn't understand politics....he is popular because of cricket.....he doesn't know what administration and governance is all about.....leading a country is not a joke....Imran must realize this fact....he should stop fooling around pakistanis now


 
mr. zulfiqar politics is no rocket science. Every man woman in Pakistan is well aware of politics. Are you telling me a man can't be a chef because he is a man. What do you know about administration and governance and what do all those parties that have ruled Pakistan ever understood the meaning of administration and governance. Incase you do not know Musharraf's government added $19 Billion in debt and the current Govt added $22 Billion further in 3 years period and you can see what is the current terrible situation of Pakistan. Stop worshipping altaf bhaia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Luftwaffe said:


> Exactly when he is in possession of of his Govt these things are not foretold prior to elections the mechanism is to be in the Govt to implement.



Does this mean these are no more than "quam to dikhaye gey sabz bagh", at least for now with no realistic plan to achieve them?



Luftwaffe said:


> I also have a question HOW is US going to get out of economic mess.


 
It will be a long and hard slog, but I don't want to go off-topic in this thread.


----------



## desiman

S.M.R said:


> Like others... I have asked their supporters numerous times,,, but couldn't get the answer...


 
nice to see other Pakistanis asking the same question, hope you get the answer out of him soon, which I highly doubt. Imran Khan is making an impression that he has this magic wand that he will wave and everything will be happily ever after that, he is a great cricket caption but his knowledge in leading a country is highly doubtful.


----------



## S.M.R

desiman said:


> nice to see other Pakistanis asking the same question, hope you get the answer out of him soon, which I highly doubt. Imran Khan is making an impression that he has this magic wand that he will wave and everything will be happily ever after that, he is a great cricket caption but his knowledge in leading a country is highly doubtful.


 
Yes, we ask bcaz we do not believe in 'political slogans' and we have got brain, we not illiterate.. So we ask that how will he do this... He is giving very high statements, like he said he will win from lahore by defeating Nawaz Sharif... ?

I posted an article that was published in urdu newspaper...

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...imran-khans-political-desk-4.html#post1976785

Since you are in canada, you can ask any Pakistani to read this for you...


----------



## desiman

S.M.R said:


> Yes, we ask bcaz we do not believe in 'political slogans' and we have got brain, we not illiterate.. So we ask that how will he do this... He is giving very high statements, like he said he will win from lahore by defeating Nawaz Sharif... ?
> 
> I posted an article that was published in urdu newspaper...
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...imran-khans-political-desk-4.html#post1976785
> 
> Since you are in canada, you can ask any Pakistani to read this for you...


 
thx for the input, will ask someone who can read urdu to help me out there lol

just curious though, so is it tough to beat Nawaz in Lahore ?


----------



## Luftwaffe

VCheng said:


> Does this mean these are no more than "quam to dikhaye gey sabz bagh", at least for now with no realistic plan to achieve them?
> 
> It will be a long and hard slog, but I don't want to go off-topic in this thread.


 
Isn't that what Mr. Obama said and look where US Govt stands and where the economy stands.


----------



## S.M.R

desiman said:


> thx for the input, will ask someone who can read urdu to help me out there lol
> 
> just curious though, so is it tough to beat Nawaz in Lahore ?


 
okay, actually i m leaving for Islamabad today for a meeting.. if I find some time, i ll translate it for you..

PML-N yes, it is very difficult to beat them in Lahore.


----------



## VCheng

Luftwaffe said:


> Isn't that what Mr. Obama said and look where US Govt stands and where the economy stands.



You make a good point, but please know that if he and his party do not deliver the results, Obama and the Democrats will be meted out an exacting punishment in 2012, no doubt about it.

Having said that, I do hope that whoever comes into power, IK included, is able to bring as much of that manifesto as possible to fruition. I pray for that fervently.


----------



## Leader

S.M.R said:


> Like others... I have asked their supporters numerous times,,, but couldn't get the answer...


 
you have been answered thoroughly quite a few times, you need to look up in to yourself to know what is causing the blockage...


----------



## Leader

VCheng said:


> Very noble goals for sure:
> 
> 
> 
> But exactly HOW?


 
can you define "HOW" lets put it on to you, given that you are government, let us know how you will work on "HOW" part...

seriously, I didnot think you lack basics !!


----------



## Leader

* Two PTI workers killed in Karachi violence; Sindh leadership to hold press
*Two workers of PTI were killed in the Karachi violence yesterday. Mohammad Israr who was General Secretary of UC 5 in PS 93 and Raheemullah. Inna Lillahe wa Inna Ilaihe Rajioon. They were kidnapped yesterday and their *bori band bodies* were found last night. After post mortem their bodies were released to the families. Raheemullah was buried and Isrars burial will take place after Zohar, today


Chairman Imran Khan and PTI leadership has condemned the ongoing brutality and called for stern and quick action from the federal and provincial governments. The leadership also condoled with the bereaved families.

A press conference will be held at Karachi Press club by PTI Sindh leadership today afternoon.


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> can you define "HOW" lets put it on to you, given that you are government, let us know how you will work on "HOW" part...
> 
> seriously, I didnot think you lack basics !!



All of those goals taken together, coupled with the present situation in each sector, plus the lack of resources to rectify the deficiencies, make implementing a HOW unrealistic.

One or two individual goals may be possible, but even those would take a longer time than that given in the manifesto.


----------



## Leader

*Planning session held for Ramadan Dharnas in Islamabad...
*


----------



## Leader




----------



## S.M.R

Can you please post the candidates lists of PTI all over Pakistan? I was searching it on Insaf pk site, but it has leadership only.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

desiman said:


> nice to see other Pakistanis asking the same question, hope you get the answer out of him soon, which I highly doubt. Imran Khan is making an impression that he has this magic wand that he will wave and everything will be happily ever after that, he is a great cricket caption but his knowledge in leading a country is highly doubtful.


 
Every other political party is waving the same 'magic wand', at least in Imran Khan's case it is someone who hasn't been tried out yet.

Just the fact that he is a 'new face' gets him my vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Every other political party is waving the same 'magic wand', at least in Imran Khan's case it is someone who hasn't been tried out yet.
> 
> Just the fact that he is a 'new face' gets him my vote.



So you'd rather have the devil you DON'T know, to turn the familiar phrase on its head?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

VCheng said:


> So you'd rather have the devil you DON'T know, to turn the familiar phrase on its head?


 
Better the devil you know.


----------



## VCheng

T-Faz said:


> Better the devil you know.


 

And who would you suggest amongst the known devils? Don't we have one in office already?


----------



## Bratva

VCheng said:


> And who would you suggest amongst the known devils? Don't we have one in office already?



Prove Imran Khan is devil......


----------



## VCheng

mafiya said:


> Prove Imran Khan is devil......




Bhaijan, I was referring to the old proverb "Better the devil you know than the devil you don't" in response to AM and T-Faz's comments. It was not meant to be literal against any person.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

T-Faz said:


> Better the devil you know.


 
Or, 'attempting the same thing again and again while expecting a different result ...... insanity'

Time to try something different ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Or, 'attempting the same thing again and again while expecting a different result ...... insanity'
> 
> Time to try something different ....


 
Some will conclude you just called Imran Khan "insane" and get upset! 

Oh, wait, you are Admin, so who cares. I still need to explain myself!


----------



## Leader

S.M.R said:


> Can you please post the candidates lists of PTI all over Pakistan? I was searching it on Insaf pk site, but it has leadership only.


 
its not there, I dont know their names either, sorry cannot help you in that... you can ask the management to upload potential candidates... or are you looking for unit level leadership ?


----------



## S.M.R

Leader said:


> its not there, I dont know their names either, sorry cannot help you in that... you can ask the management to upload potential candidates... or are you looking for unit level leadership ?


 
Can you please request them? Sincerely i am planning to vote for PTI, therefore i want to see that all candidates of PTI did not have affiliation with rest of the political parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Every other political party is waving the same 'magic wand', at least in Imran Khan's case it is someone who hasn't been tried out yet.
> 
> Just the fact that he is a 'new face' gets him my vote.


 
Does this imply that he is not different from other political parties? so 'he is yet to be tried' is not a good reason to vote for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

S.M.R said:


> Can you please request them? Sincerely i am planning to vote for PTI, therefore i want to see that all candidates of PTI did not have affiliation with rest of the political parties.


 
I will look into it, PTI website is already going through a major designing change, so they might take a bit to upload, it would be good If they have their unit level leadership shown on website.... 

The candidates joining PTI had had affiliations with political parties... a new class/breed of Insaf tigers will take no less than 15 years to gain recognition given that PTI remains organized for its objectives...


----------



## I FLY HIGH

S.M.R said:


> Does this imply that he is not different from other political parties? so 'he is yet to be tried' is not a good reason to vote for him.


 He just wants to impair the vote bank of nawaz sharif thus giving the benefit to asif zardari. Whyhe does not work on the vote bank of ppp like larkana . PMLn punjab government is not corrupt unlike federal government , they are doing fine , good roads development , education, health , etc, what can pti do ? It is only in an attempt to divide the votes of pml(n)in punjab thus giving the benefit to ppp. I will not vote to pti , i will vote to the time tested (corruption free)and experienced pml(n).


----------



## S.M.R

I FLY HIGH said:


> He just wants to impair the vote bank of nawaz sharif thus giving the benefit to asif zardari. Whyhe does not work on the vote bank of ppp like larkana . PMLn punjab government is not corrupt unlike federal government , they are doing fine , good roads development , education, health , etc, what can pti do ? It is only in an attempt to divide the votes of pml(n)in punjab thus giving the benefit to ppp. I will not vote to pti , i will vote to the time tested (corruption free)and experienced pml(n).


 
Yes, and he should target the entire Pakistan, by targetting few cities, he is not expected to win.


----------



## Rafael

I FLY HIGH said:


> He just wants to impair the vote bank of nawaz sharif thus giving the benefit to asif zardari. Whyhe does not work on the vote bank of ppp like larkana . PMLn punjab government is not corrupt unlike federal government , they are doing fine , good roads development , education, health , etc, what can pti do ? It is only in an attempt to divide the votes of pml(n)in punjab thus giving the benefit to ppp. I will not vote to pti , i will vote to the *time tested (corruption free)and experienced pml(n)*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Imran Khan announced reorganization of PTI in Khyber-Pukhtunkhwa*









PESHAWAR: 

*The PTI president while speaking about his party position on coming elections, said that his party will not make any alliance with any political party who&#8217;s leaders&#8217; assets are in foreign banks.*

Replying to a query about Karachi situation, Imran Khan said the country was faced with anarchy and further going down the same path due to some political parties adding that the Karachi situation was owing to the those political parties who had accommodated their activists in police force.

*He added that these same political activists are facilitated massacre in Karachi.*



*Earlier addressing at a local hotel, Imran Khan announced reorganistion of PTI after dismantling current party cabinet and formed two committees for holding party elections.* He on the occasion said that with change in overall situation the party is also going through some changes and *therefore reoganisation was needed within the party.*

_He announced the names for organizing committee and working committee of which Justice Retd Burhanuddin will head the provincial organizing committee while other members include Rustam Shah Mohmand, Shaukat Yousafzai, Shah Farman, Omar Faroow Hoti, Dr Mehar Taj Roghani, Atif Khan, Zahid Hussain Mohmand, Atfi khan._

_The working committee will be headed by Asad Qaiser and other members include, Shah Farman, Shaukat yousafzai, Zahid Hussain Mohmand, Tahir Khan, Khalid Masood, Dr Roghani, Omar Farooq Hoti._

_Dr. Mateen Khan will be advisor for strategic matters while Shah Farman will look after political matter of the party in the province as advisor_


----------



## I FLY HIGH

raheel1 said:


>


 
Dont laugh , i know it is a pti desk , but one should have courage to listen to others opinion . This is a problem with immature pti.


----------



## Rafael

I FLY HIGH said:


> Dont laugh , i know it is a pti desk , but one should have courage to listen to others opinion . This is a problem with immature pti.


 
I laughed at your audacity to call pml-n corruption free. Are you that naive or just pretending.


----------



## Leader

at 1:10  bari mushkil se khan sb ne digits bolay hain...hehe...


----------



## Leader

*Jag utho campaign*


*Imran Khan Launches Social Media Campaign in Pakistan : Wake Up
*


PTI has launched a Social Media campaign named &#8216;Jaag Utho&#8217;, meaning &#8216;Wake Up&#8217; in Urdu. He aims to bring the Pakistani youth together and channelize their energy for the good of the nation.

The Social Media campaign is active in all 3 major channels &#8212; Twitter, Facebook and Youtube. Facebook page seems very active, which is able to collect 7,500+ fans.







PTI Jaag Utho Campaign on facebook is a great idea designed mainly by new punjab information secretary Andleeb Abbas. 

She is a leading media and management consultant and has also taught at prestigious universities like LUMS. It would be nice if people similar to Miss Andleeb can work in the central media team under Mr. Akbar Babar...


----------



## RAZA SAHI

*He just wants to impair the vote bank of nawaz sharif thus giving the benefit to asif zardari. Whyhe does not work on the vote bank of ppp like larkana . PMLn punjab government is not corrupt unlike federal government , they are doing fine , good roads development , education, health , etc, what can pti do ? It is only in an attempt to divide the votes of pml(n)in punjab thus giving the benefit to ppp. I will not vote to pti , i will vote to the time tested (corruption free)and experienced pml(n). *
*I FLY HIGH*

well that's a very logical thing to do, His political views & ideology is of RIGHT or CENTRE RIGHT and the MIAN'S also claim to be on the RIGHT wing,whereas PPP & MQM's political ideology & views are of LEFT or atleast they ll have us believe that they are. also it is much harder to break the PPP & MQM vote bank. so far his strategy has been good, I think he should continue to target PUNJAB & PAKHTOONKHAWA, with some emphasis on BALOUCHISTAN. also i don't think he ll sweep away in the coming elections he is more likely to get 20 odd seats, which would be big step forward for him & his party.


----------



## Leader

RAZA SAHI said:


> *He just wants to impair the vote bank of nawaz sharif thus giving the benefit to asif zardari. Whyhe does not work on the vote bank of ppp like larkana . PMLn punjab government is not corrupt unlike federal government , they are doing fine , good roads development , education, health , etc, what can pti do ? It is only in an attempt to divide the votes of pml(n)in punjab thus giving the benefit to ppp. I will not vote to pti , i will vote to the time tested (corruption free)and experienced pml(n). *
> *I FLY HIGH*
> 
> well that's a very logical thing to do, His political views & ideology is of RIGHT or CENTRE RIGHT and the MIAN'S also claim to be on the RIGHT wing,whereas PPP & MQM's political ideology & views are of LEFT or atleast they ll have us believe that they are. also it is much harder to break the PPP & MQM vote bank. so far his strategy has been good, I think he should continue to target PUNJAB & PAKHTOONKHAWA, with some emphasis on BALOUCHISTAN. also i don't think he ll sweep away in the coming elections he is more likely to get 20 odd seats, which would be big step forward for him & his party.


 
PTI has Moderate Nationalist Ideology..


----------



## RAZA SAHI

PTI has Moderate Nationalist Ideology.. 
@Leader

that in political vocabulary is known as CENTRE RIGHT


----------



## Leader

RAZA SAHI said:


> PTI has Moderate Nationalist Ideology..
> @Leader
> 
> that in political vocabulary is known as CENTRE RIGHT


 
fair enough, was making it a bit clear cause in our society, left, right etc have a different meaning than those found in western books.


----------



## T-Faz

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Or, 'attempting the same thing again and again while expecting a different result ...... insanity'
> 
> Time to try something different ....


 
I did not mean anything by my post, I just wrote that in reply to VCheng who turned the quote around.

As for different, lets wait and see.

I am just a spectator now.


----------



## VCheng

T-Faz said:


> I did not mean anything by my post, I just wrote that in reply to VCheng who turned the quote around.
> 
> As for different, lets wait and see.
> 
> I am just a spectator now.



As I explained earlier, my comments were based in idiomatic usage, and were not directed at any personality either.


----------



## I FLY HIGH

raheel1 said:


> I laughed at your audacity to call pml-n corruption free. Are you that naive or just pretending.


 Pml(n) is running it punjab government without any corruption scandle. Even their opponents cannot put alegations on them . Not even imran khan can put any blame on with proofs on them . When i see arround me law an order in punjab is better than all the provinces . i see arround me schools are being buit , roads are being constructed , fly overs , bridges , now a taxi car sceme is there , 20,000 cars are to be distributed .Just because of their image china is funding 2.8 billion us dollers for lahore metro which is starting to be constructed this year .I ASK YOU IS THIS HAPPENING IN ANY OTHER PROVINCE ? My friend i am telling you this with full conviction , I am definately not pretending .


----------



## T-Faz

VCheng said:


> As I explained earlier, my comments were based in idiomatic usage, and were not directed at any personality either.


 
Yes, PTI is very idiomatic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

I FLY HIGH said:


> Pml(n) is running it punjab government without any corruption scandle. Even their opponents cannot put alegations on them . Not even imran khan can put any blame on with proofs on them . When i see arround me law an order in punjab is better than all the provinces . i see arround me schools are being buit , roads are being constructed , fly overs , bridges , now a taxi car sceme is there , 20,000 cars are to be distributed .Just because of their image china is funding 2.8 billion us dollers for lahore metro which is starting to be constructed this year .I ASK YOU IS THIS HAPPENING IN ANY OTHER PROVINCE ? My friend i am telling you this with full conviction , I am definately not pretending .



How about Sasta Tandoor scandal for a starter? Not saying Shahbaz made some heavy fortunes out of it but I hope every body would agree that it was sheer incompetence of his govt. and corruption was on show at lower levels.The guy wasted billions for nothing. 

As for the development and governance, since the revenue collection is the responsibility of provincial govts, how much increase in tax collection have we seen? Did the Punjab govt. do anything to bring agricultural sector under tax net? Has Shahbaz Sharif done anything to tax landlords and Jageerdars? The answer is No! and the reasons are well known to all of us as to why they will not EVER bring agriculture sector under tax base.

Building roads, bridges, schools is only limited to Lahore and adjoining areas. No development and I repeat no development work is taking place in south Punjab and rural areas of the province. Take some time out and visit places in South Punjab and you'll know what am I talking about.

All in all, even after their 3rd term in Govt, PML-N has not shown anything that could get them my vote. Yes they might have been better than center and other provincial govts. but their performance is still pathetic to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

I FLY HIGH said:


> Pml(n) is running it punjab government without any corruption scandle. Even their opponents cannot put alegations on them . Not even imran khan can put any blame on with proofs on them . When i see arround me law an order in punjab is better than all the provinces . i see arround me schools are being buit , roads are being constructed , fly overs , bridges , now a taxi car sceme is there , 20,000 cars are to be distributed .Just because of their image china is funding 2.8 billion us dollers for lahore metro which is starting to be constructed this year .I ASK YOU IS THIS HAPPENING IN ANY OTHER PROVINCE ? My friend i am telling you this with full conviction , I am definately not pretending .



5000 tax paid is enough for a $billionaire
China has promised and offered many things. This will not go through before that Government will fall. A bad investment, Punjab government should have asked local Bus manufacture like Hino Pak to come up with CNG buses. The new buses would have cut down pollution as well. 
"Face Palm" Are you proud of taxi scheme so our youth will become taxi wala to be know as Taxi nation, 18 years old scheme world has changed the price of oil and cng is too high for taxis walas to afford no one willing to travel in taxis another failed scheme.


----------



## MM_Haider

Why IK cannot win.. the true side of the picture
Jang MultimediaJang Multimedia


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

Message for Islamabad Dharna... 6 August 2011.


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Luftwaffe said:


> 5000 tax paid is enough for a $billionaire
> China has promised and offered many things. This will not go through before that Government will fall. A bad investment, Punjab government should have asked local Bus manufacture like Hino Pak to come up with CNG buses. The new buses would have cut down pollution as well.
> "Face Palm" Are you proud of taxi scheme so our youth will become taxi wala to be know as Taxi nation, 18 years old scheme world has changed the price of oil and cng is too high for taxis walas to afford no one willing to travel in taxis another failed scheme.


 Dear the tax payment 5,000 is for a single person , If you add the tax of all the industry which his family owns , it is much much more than that , It is in billions of rupees , No govt including Musharaf didnot put any allegation of tax nonpayment . 5,000 is a propaganda . LAHORE METRO? This project will be a jem in our country . It will provide an excellent transpotation means to the local people like dehli metro , munich metro, zurich mass transit(i had been there)etc. I think once it will be built you too would prefer to travel by metro, like the critics of motorway also prefer to travel on it.
TAXI SCHEME? First of all there is no transpotation means in our country other than rickshaw, This is not a compulsory scheme (from your post it looks it is compulsory ). It will provide a self employment to our unemployed youth . You and I need to respect every profession as it should be in our religion and as it is done in foreign countries as well.


----------



## Luftwaffe

I FLY HIGH said:


> Dear the tax payment 5,000 is for a single person , If you add the tax of all the industry which his family owns , it is much much more than that , It is in billions of rupees , No govt including Musharaf didnot put any allegation of tax nonpayment . 5,000 is a propaganda . LAHORE METRO? This project will be a jem in our country . It will provide an excellent transpotation means to the local people like dehli metro , munich metro, zurich mass transit(i had been there)etc. I think once it will be built you too would prefer to travel by metro, like the critics of motorway also prefer to travel on it.
> TAXI SCHEME? First of all there is no transpotation means in our country other than rickshaw, This is not a compulsory scheme (from your post it looks it is compulsory ). It will provide a self employment to our unemployed youth . You and I need to respect every profession as it should be in our religion and as it is done in foreign countries as well.


 
5,000 is a record in Tax Center of Pakistan an official record in file, don't be delusional 2 timer pml-n failed to delivered and almost bankrupt Pakistan in 1999 good riddance I thank Musharraf for that. 

Pakistan is already taxinized we don't need more, we need good decent buses. Use your head Pakistani youth can't be dragged into taxi wala careers, we want them to use their heads in a better areas then driving around day and night. Profession is not being targeted but when it cross the thrash hold it becomes ridiculous, If Oil and CNG is cheap reasonable size of taxi scheme should be fine for now its bad really bad.
More better bus services and better roads then metro, costs less. India is unlike Pakistan our neighbor is far ahead of us.

Now stick to the thread topic.


----------



## sur

Public remarks *minutes 2:12* onwards ...




-
*Other Media Coverage & Speech ob Aug-6th*

http://insaf.pk/Media/Videos/tabid/...d-Dharna-TV-Coverage-Reports-Aug-06-2011.aspx
-
-
*8 crore collected at dinner ...* Aug-5-2011

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

-
A video from this thread ...


----------



## Leader

sur said:


> Public remarks *minutes 2:12* onwards ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> *Other Media Coverage & Speech ob Aug-6th*
> 
> http://insaf.pk/Media/Videos/tabid/...d-Dharna-TV-Coverage-Reports-Aug-06-2011.aspx
> -
> -
> *8 crore collected at dinner ...* Aug-5-2011


 

awesome... one cancer is being cured by SKMH, and other Cancer is being cured by Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf...


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

haha....at the picture on his shirt


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

awesome picture of Insaf Tigers !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

Activists of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (Movement for Justice) party offer prayers during an anti-government rally in Islamabad on August 6, 2011. Pakistani cricket-hero-turned politician Imran Khan, who leads Tehreek-e-Insaf said that *Pakistan needs a new system, fresh blood in politics and to be independent to take independent decisions.* AFP PHOTO/Farooq NAEEM (Photo credit should read FAROOQ NAEEM/AFP/Getty Images) 2011 AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

i like those che shirts


----------



## Leader

*Dr. Alvi strongly condemns arrest of PTI Baluchistan President Qasim Khan Suri: Warns of Country wide protests*






Dr. Alvi strongly condemns arrest of PTI Baluchistan President Qasim Khan Suri: Warns of Country wide protests

Secretary General Dr. Arif Alvi has strongly condemned the arrest of PTI Balochistan President Mr Qasim Khan Suri. He has been arrested on an FIR which was registered against a large number of workers in Quetta when they did a Dharna against drone strikes. Dharnas were legal as PTI was following the NA unanimous resolution which stated that if Drone strikes continue the country would block NATo supplies.




Dr Alvi warned that if Mr Qasim Khan is not released immediately PTI would hold country wide protests tomorrow. It seems as if the government is scared of the increasing popularity f Mr Imran Khan and Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf and has stooped to its old tactics of trying to scare politicians. Let it be known that a revolution is ready and such actions would only speed up the process wherein the &#8216;Hukoomat Hatao Mulk Bachao&#8217; campaign would come to fruition.


----------



## Leader

Balochistan Dharna pictures can be seen here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGPA1

Good to see APML andf PTI workign together.

Here is what Ch. Fawad posted on FB:

"On the invitation of PTI, APML has decided to support dharna of PTI in Islamabad,Secy General APML MOhammad ALi Saif has requested all APML workers in ISL/Rawalpindi to please show your presence...."

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Leader

not impressive presence, PTI seems to be weak in Pindi, I heard they have not enough support there yet...

hope the upcoming Protests would be further bigger...


----------



## sur

Leader said:


> Balochistan Dharna pictures can be seen here...


*Zabardast Photos* ... Wanted to post link to all "albums" ...
PTI Official facebook - ALBUMs



SSGPA1 said:


> Good to see APML andf PTI workign together.
> *Here is what Ch. Fawad posted on FB:*


It's a bluff, *NOT a SINGLE* presence of Mushy-the-traitor's ...


----------



## S.M.R

So how was the PTI's dharna in Islamabad in front of Parliament? Just show off or any success achieved?


----------



## Mabs

S.M.R said:


> So how was the PTI's dharna in Islamabad in front of Parliament? Just show off or any success achieved?


 
MQM's been saying that they will uproot this fuedal system since 86' but you don't question them about their success ratio, do you? NO, you just blindly follow and vote for them but when it comes to PTI, you just get into your Harry Potter mode and want everything fixed with a wave of the wand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.M.R

Mabs said:


> MQM's been saying that they will uproot this fuedal system since 86' but you don't question them about their success ratio, do you? NO. you just blindly follow and vote fro them but when it comes to PTI, *you get in the Harry Potter mode and want everything fixed with a wave of the wand.*


 
I am in harry potter mode.... 

I think you are just 'internet' supporter of IK... Just listen to his speeched you will come to know who is in that mood.


----------



## Leader

Mabs said:


> MQM's been saying that they will uproot this fuedal system since 86' but you don't question them about their success ratio, do you? NO. you just blindly follow and vote fro them but when it comes to PTI, you get in the Harry Potter mode and want everything fixed with a wave of the wand.


 
quite epic indeed....


----------



## Leader




----------



## Mabs

S.M.R said:


> I am in harry potter mode....
> 
> I think you are just 'internet' supporter of IK... Just listen to his speeched you will come to know who is in that mood.


 
* &#8220;No matter how great the talent or effort, some things just take time: You can&#8217;t produce a baby in one month by getting nine women pregnant" Warren Buffett*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

> * JAAG UTHO!
> *
> 
> By Zarlasht Altaf, Information Secretary, PTI Women Wing, Karachi.
> 
> Our beloved Pakistan, a fortunate country having by far the youngest population, which is one of the biggest, sturdiest and prevalent assets that any country could ever have. But still the country is disintegrating with a much faster pace than ever before and is almost on the verge of collapse which is the most unfortunate part.
> 
> I won&#8217;t babble about when, why or how, since it&#8217;s apparent and not a mystery anymore. Instead I would like to ask the youngster that do we really mean it when we say (which we often do) &#8220;Our country&#8221;, which signifies unity or &#8220;My country&#8221;, which indicates individual love for the nation? If yes then &#8220;What have we done so far to save this country?&#8221;
> 
> Youth! State of being young, early life, that&#8217;s what it literally means, nothing exceptional, right? Then what&#8217;s the point of emphasizing on it so much? The answer is simple, because here we are talking about the youth of Pakistan, which is in majority and if become active then they can be as powerful as a hydrogen bomb. Enthusiastic, intelligent, courageous, extraordinary, fresh, full of innovative ideas and influential enough to bring a change, that&#8217;s how I define the youth of Pakistan. The youth that possesses the potential to make things work the way they want but only if they recognize the strength within, if they use their potential in the right direction, if they are fully stanched & determined and if they believe and don&#8217;t underestimate themselves.
> 
> *It&#8217;s not possible to change the system in a blink of an eye, that&#8217;s a fact. We must apprehend that change is a whole process, which works step by step and entails team work, drudgery and time. But we should never give up, no matter what and at least try contributing our efforts for as long as we can.*
> 
> *When there is a will, there is a way, and for us mobilizing ourselves into politics is the way out. We always mourn, criticize, complain and question what our country and system has given to us, but do we ever consider what we have given to our country? What we have done to change the system? Or what we can do to enhance it? *If no, then why we always complain and criticize? And if yes then it&#8217;s time to take initiative and be accelerative since actions speak louder than words.
> 
> *Conventional, dirty politics that exists in Pakistan can only be ruled out by young political activists who are more futuristic, visionary, selfless and submissive.* To change the system, we need to get into th system, at least we can try. As Imran Khan said, &#8220;If your house is burning, wouldn't you try and put out the fire?&#8221;
> 
> *JAAG UTHO (wake up), because now it&#8217;s time to play your part!*



this is certain indication that IK's leadership is effecting people's way of thinking, and they are adopting the qualities of their leader, this being so shall be the greatest gift IK would give to Pakistan and its people... GOD Bless Pakistan !!


----------



## sur

*13-Aug-11, Live feed ...*
-
-
Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf [Offical page] - PTI Live | Facebook
-
Here u can see recorded parts of proceedings as well ...
http://www.livestream.com/ptiofficial


----------



## sur

*Huge Crowd today ...*
-










​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

*The News:* *Imran proves popularity as thousands join sit-in*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI) showed a glimpse of its popularity here on Saturday night near the Parliament House when thousands of its supporters mostly youth attended the Independence Day celebration. 

Through out the festivities in the presence of PTI Chairman Imran Khan, groups of the party workers kept pouring in from various parts of Pakistan to mark the historic occasion. The venue echoed with national songs and loud slogans in support of Imran Khan. 

The party chairman had named the second sit-in of the holy month of Ramzan as the &#8216;Jashn-e-Azadi Dharna.&#8217; The cricketer-turned politician managed to demonstrate his ability Saturday night as a crowd-puller at a time when both the mainstream parties i.e. Pakistan People&#8217;s Party and Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz are struggling to keep their electoral strength intact, as they faced masses&#8217; wrath, and also divisions in their ranks. 

Imran Khan has repeatedly called for active participation of youth in his on-going movement: remove the government to save Pakistan and young persons in their teens and 20s turned up in large numbers at the venue. 

PTI had announced to stage sit-ins close to the Parliament House on every Saturday during the month of fasting to build a momentum to send the &#8216;corrupt and incompetent&#8217; government home. 

Imran and key PTI leaders sat on a stage erected close to D-Chowk in front of the President House, which was tastefully decorated along with other buildings in connection with the August 14 celebrations. 

Unlike the previous such occasion, party workers were asked to assemble at the venue after doing Iftari and saying Travih prayers and so they did. On last Saturday, PTI had arranged Iftar-dinner for the gathering. 

The PTI chairman has said his party is counting on young voters to bring a really meaningful change in the system and do to end the slavery of the United States and the donor agencies. After recitation from the Holy Quran, a short documentary, highlighting Imran Khan&#8217;s on the field and off the field achievements, which included winning the World Cup in 1992 and building the multi-billion-rupee cancer hospital in memory of his mother, who died of the deadly ailment many years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sur

&#1662;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1586;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1583;​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.M.R

Mabs said:


> * &#8220;No matter how great the talent or effort, some things just take time: You can&#8217;t produce a baby in one month by getting nine women pregnant" Warren Buffett*


 
Lolz... but one should stop claiming that he can reproduce baby in one month...


----------



## Leader

sur said:


>


 
this is awesome yar, I thought it wasnot really as successful as in other cities, But I was wrong.... and none of the Tv channels or anchors covered PTI Protests....
but then again its another sign of PTI's growing popularity which is troubling status quo parties... especially bharat nawaz Ganja...


----------



## Windjammer

Imran Khan: A cricketing hero with his eye on political glory
He has become Pakistan's most popular politician, but he has as many enemies as friends

By Omar Waraich
Monday, 15 August 2011
Imran Khan has his eyes fixed on the job of Prime Minister
Some years ago, on a visit to London, Imran Khan was confronted about his spacious property outside Islamabad. How does it behove the former cricket legend to speak of Pakistan's poor, a student demanded to know, when he lives in "a palace"? "Don't you dare call it a palace," Khan snapped back, in mock outrage. "It's paradise."

The prized hacienda is on a hilltop. Manicured lawns sweep around the red clay-roofed, golden ochre-walled home. Inside, rooms are airy and lightly appointed. Vaulted ceilings encase a tasteful mix of stiff wooden chairs and soft white sofas.

The view, at least, is plausibly Elysian. During the day the sun splashes over the Himalayan foothills in the background, and shimmers on the nearby lake. But Khan now covets a different home. Faintly visible in the distance, down in the direction of the capital, lies the Prime Minister's residence.

"We'll win the next election," Khan insists, in characteristically self-assured tones. "There's going to be a very strong movement behind us. I can already sense it." With the prospect of elections as soon as April, he is already busy courting votes. Indeed, his "overthrow the government, save the country" campaign is agitating for a snap poll.

The optimism, he says, is not misplaced. After years in the political wilderness, a flurry of polls say the country's most popular cricketer is now its most popular politician. Last month a Pew survey showed 68 per cent of people view Khan favourably  five points ahead of his closest rival.

In the industrial town of Faisalabad last month, Imran Khan drew a mostly young crowd of some 35,000 people. The voters he's targeting are under 30, in a country where the median age is just 21. And women.

At a recent Islamabad protest, two-toned heels clattered alongside young men's trainers. "The women are watching political talk shows now," says Khan, a regular guest on cable news channels, "they're more popular than soap operas." Columnist Ayesha Tammy Haq calls it the "weak in the knees club". If Imran Khan capitalises on that, she adds, he could get half the vote.

There is a craving for change, Khan says. "Everywhere I went, people stopped me and said, 'Imran sahib, you have to save the country.'"

From the comfort of opposition, Khan rouses his crowds with angry talk of the incumbents' failure. Faced with bleak prospects, some young voters are attracted to promises to revive the economy. And in a fiercely anti-American climate, Imran Khan's nationalist pique soothes widely held feelings of wounded pride.

Yousaf Salahuddin, a childhood friend, says that is Khan's appeal. "It's still like colonial times. Our politicians believe our success lies in bowing to the Americans," he says. "Imran is different. He's not against America or Americans, but he certainly wants his country to have some sense of sovereignty or independence."

Khan also hopes to harden popular perceptions of the political class as inept, distant and venal. "This isn't a democracy, it's a kleptocracy," he alleges, indignantly. President Asif Ali Zardari and former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, he alleges, represent the status quo.

"These people are the same. Neither pays tax, their interests are outside, they don't want tax reforms, they don't want justice, they don't want the rule of law."

In the past, Khan's message has failed to secure votes, as traditional parties proved resilient. He recalls his first campaign, in 1997. "It was the charge of the Light Brigade," he says, smiling at his five-month-old party's seatless humiliation.

"Imran was bowled for a duck," critics irresistibly crowed. In 2002, he was the last man at the crease, winning the party's only seat. And at the last election, he never left the pavilion, boycotting the 2008 polls.

Khan likes cricket metaphors. "I always fight till the last ball," says the all-rounder who led Pakistan to its only World Cup in 1992. "When I became captain, I made the team fight. We would come back to win from impossible situations."

He tries to cast his political exertions in a similar light. "Just holding the party together," he says, "was the biggest struggle I went through in my life."

As a captain, he would lie sleepless in bed, reviewing matches for mistakes. As a politician, the only regret he concedes is siding with former military ruler General Pervez Musharraf when he ousted Sharif in a 1999 coup. "I actually believed the man was sincere," he says. Instead of ending corruption, Khan says, grasping politicians were rehabilitated. "Ali Baba was tossed to one side, and the forty thieves were back in."

Critics, however, blame him for much more. In recent years, Khan has opposed the "war on terror". While he insists it has exacted a ruinous toll on the local economy and inflamed militancy, he is accused of being soft on the Taliban. Musharraf once called him "a beardless terrorist". At protests, Khan has joined forces with the extreme right. Another criticism is that Khan is a captain with no team. He is the only figure of national recognition in his party. The others seem to view their leader with unquestioning awe. A weak batting line up will be vulnerable against entrenched local favourites, especially on trickier, rural pitches.

The latest accusation is that the umpire is partial to him. Sharif's party holds that the powerful military establishment is discreetly manipulating events in the cricketer's favour. He bristles at the charge, and recalls how "match-fixing" smoothed Sharif's first ascent to power.

"How do they explain the polls?" he demands. "Is the ISI manipulating Pew and YouGov polls, too? This the first sign of their panic setting in. The establishment may need me, but I don't need the establishment."

The party, he concedes, is popular in the army. "According to their internal poll, we have 80 per cent support," hesays, citing a private source. But the only meeting he says he had with a senior general was over six months ago. "I went to see General Pasha about terrorism only," he says, naming the head of Pakistan's ISI spy agency. "And Pasha agreed with me, that if we disengage from this war on terror, we'll be able to control the terrorism inside Pakistan."

As Prime Minister, how would he deal with an overweening army? For over half Pakistan's history, it has ruled directly. For the rest, it has cut away at civilian power backstage.

"Look at Erdogan and Turkey," Khan says admiringly. "The army was the status quo in Turkey. What happened there was a powerful, democratic government, which has roots in the people, and moral authority, put the army in its place."

Imran Khan: A cricketing hero with his eye on political glory - Profiles, People - The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafael

Leader said:


> this is awesome yar, I thought it wasnot really as successful as in other cities, But I was wrong.... and none of the Tv channels or anchors covered PTI Protests....
> but then again its another sign of PTI's growing popularity which is troubling status quo parties... especially bharat nawaz Ganja...


 
Leader Bhai how could you miss the live streaming? I kept watching till 2 am.

The crowd was massive !


----------



## Leader

raheel1 said:


> Leader Bhai how could you miss the live streaming? I kept watching till 2 am.
> 
> The crowd was massive !


 
Yar I was off to friend's place, got late due to a later party in down town...and on our way back got stuck in Mall road Celebration of Independence day...so we preferred to remain there the whole night.. 




P.S. I thought the Rawalpindians will disappoint again...but they showed up and made it a huge success...All I wish now is that these people turn to polls as well and vote PTI.


----------



## Rafael

Leader said:


> Yar I was off to friend's place, got late due to a later party in down town...and on our way back got stuck in Mall road Celebration of Independence day...so we preferred to remain there the whole night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I thought the Rawalpindians will disappoint again...but they showed up and made it a huge success...All I wish now is that these people turn to polls as well and vote PTI.


 
Yes it was indeed a huge success. Hopefully this street power will turn into votes on the big day.


----------



## Leader

> The establishment may need me, but I don't need the establishment." Imran Khan






> ..... But the only meeting he says he had with a senior general was over six months ago. *"I went to see General Pasha about terrorism only*," he says, naming the head of Pakistan's ISI spy agency. *"And Pasha agreed with me, that if we disengage from this war on terror, we'll be able to control the terrorism inside Pakistan."*


----------



## Leader

raheel1 said:


> Yes it was indeed a huge success. Hopefully this street power will turn into votes on the big day.


 
I hope so,

you know the Nawaz League has started campaigning, atleast in lahore, they are reviving their public relations by calling the key persons in each locality and giving Aftar parties...

but I am hopeful that things would turn dramatically in favour of PTI...


----------



## Rafael

Leader said:


> I hope so,
> 
> you know the Nawaz League has started campaigning, atleast in lahore, they are reviving their public relations by calling the key persons in each locality and giving Aftar parties...
> 
> but I am hopeful that things would turn dramatically in favour of PTI...


 
I'm not worried about N-League. As Sheikh Rasheed puts it, N-League ko asal khatra Nawaz Shareef se hai


----------



## Leader

raheel1 said:


> I'm not worried about N-League. As Sheikh Rasheed puts it, N-League ko asal khatra Nawaz Shareef se hai


 
 he is mentally incapable of moving forward, he is stuck in 1999... and Sheikh rasheed is right on spot...he is going to doom everyone with him...


----------



## Leader

*Spoiler or Saviour??*

Ending:


> .............Imran has been an idealist. He has been a dreamer. His power springs from his deep-set ideals. He performed when the pundits had spelled doom. He has given so much to this nation that it savours dearly. This time around, his dream is an independent, sovereign, progressive, egalitarian, enlightened and welfare-oriented Pakistan. A pervasive feeling is gradually taking shape that, with the passage of time, and as Pakistan nears the next elections, the ill-conceived stamp of a &#8216;spoiler&#8217; will be replaced with that of a saviour.


The writer is a political analyst and an adviser to the PTI. E-Mail: 
raoofhasan@ hotmail.com

for full article....Spoiler or Saviour?


----------



## Mabs

S.M.R said:


> Lolz... but one should stop claiming that he can reproduce baby in one month...


 
We in fact don't my man. It is our opponents who keep questioning us about how and when the good times will come back. We just tell them the path is no doubt arduous and long but will eventually bring us to the glorious destination that we all desire. I am a slave to my conscious, I can be guilty of faulty judgment but not deceit/manipulation. Right now in my judgment which is clear of any ethnic,sectarian, religious or political bias, I believe that PTI is the way to go and that is why it has my support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

*Country in the grip of Chaos*

Islamabad (August 19, 2011)

The Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf has condemned the on-going civil war in Karachi. In a statement issued by the party media cell he said governance has all but collapsed and the government is watching the situation with indifference while innocent lives are being lost. The present government is the worst in Pakisan&#8217;s history. If the present chaos is allowed to continue it would threaten the future of democracy in Pakistan.

The PTI Chief said that the collapse of law and order is a direct consequence of the mis-governance and corruption that has paralyzed the law enforcement agencies including the police. He said it seems there is no government in Pakistan to protect the life of property of citizens. Citizens from Karachi to Khyber have been left at the mercy of criminals and terror groups which are backed by political elements.

Imran Khan said the real opposition to the present chaos in the country is the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf that is mobilizing the people on the streets. He said the historic dharna in Islamabad on August 13 during Ramadan has proved beyond any doubt that the people demand change.



Central Media Cell
0333 539 1610

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------

*PTI/Imran khan condemns Khaber masjid bomb blast:
*


----------



## hunter_hunted

graphican said:


> How's that gona happen???
> 
> I don't think all the objectives are indeed achievable in 5 years time and PTI must refrain from bragging and over-stating facts.




Buddy when there is a will there is a way, All u need is encouragement. Life changes in a matter of seconds and five years is BIG TIME


----------



## Rafael

Watch this video all of you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

raheel1 said:


> Watch this video all of you!



great Leader, this is how with Character you prove yourself to masses.....your opponents and enemies salute you for your character just like in this video !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Bhaioooo.... 

Any update on list of candidates of PTI???


----------



## Leader

*ECP launches door-to-door voter registration drive from 22nd August; Imran asks youth to get registered*







Chairman PTI Imran Khan has lauded the launch of door-to-door verficiation of 80 million voters by Election commission having NADRA CNICs which started from Monday, 22nd August and will continue till 30th September 2011.

Imran Khan has asked upon the youth to ensure their registration as voters as a first step towards change through ballot in the next general elections. He further said that this responsibility should be fulfilled 
religiously by the youth as these new registered votes will change the dynamics of elections as more than
70% of population is under 30 years of age.

Chairman also encouraged PTI members to utilize the all means of communication such as SMS and social media to spread awareness among people about the voter registration drive by Election Commission of Pakistan

---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------

*for more details on how to get your votes registered.... please follow the instructions given in the following link*

Get Your Vote Registered


----------



## laiqs@mi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur




----------



## Leader

*Imran Khan condemns the suicide attacks in Quetta*


Islamabad, September 7:

Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Imran Khan has strongly condemned the suicide attacks in Quetta and has called the act inhuman and barbaric.

In a statement released from the PTI Central Secretariat in Islamabad, Imran Khan alleged that the government had failed miserably in its principal responsibility of safeguarding the life and property of the citizens. The governments corrupt and inept policies had resulted in the spread of terrorism, extremism and instability throughout the country. He called upon the government to quit forthwith. He also called for the holding of immediate elections in the country under a non-partisan caretaker government and an independent Election Commission on the basis of transparent voters lists. He stressed that holding of immediate elections was the only way to strengthen democracy and to bring peace to the country.

He prayed for the salvation of the deceased and extended condolences to the bereaved families.



Central Media Cell
Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf
051-2270744


----------



## Mabs

S.M.R said:


> Bhaioooo....
> 
> Any update on list of candidates of PTI???



Are you referring to the candidates for the upcoming elections ? If yes, then I think it is a bit too early for that.


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

*NewsAlert:*


Chairman Imran Khan will address an important Press Conference in Karachi tomorrow 11th Sept 2011 at 12:30 pm. All media has been sent invitation and we again request them to cover the event. Now it is the test of media how much time they will give to PTI while they are giving hours long live coverage to the parties who are spreading violence in Pakistan and responsible for killings in Karachi.


----------



## Imran Akhtar

Imran Khan is a very good man.Politics of tricks and hypocrisy is dying in Pakistan. Only those will survive in future who are clear about their vision and goals and sincere in their actions. There is a clear divide in society. Either you are on side of Taliban like Imran Khan, or you are against them.


----------



## Mabs

Very candid and insightful indeed.

Insight: Chairman Imran Khan Interview (September 10, 2011) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Mabs said:


> Very candid and insightful indeed.
> 
> Insight: Chairman Imran Khan Interview (September 10, 2011) - YouTube



that was fantastic ! see his comprehension....

... I remember IK saying that it was most difficult challenge of his life to keep his party together, but to me further tough times are yet to come...


----------



## unicorn

*Imran Khan's new weapon in Sindh*






It was four in the morning when he called me. "I am being nominated the Sindh vice president of Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaaf," he said, asking me to meet up for an interview. The next day, I was with Prince Jam Qaim at his "Jam Palace" in the upscale Defence locality of Karachi. 

"The Tareens and Punjabis were here just before you arrived," he said as he welcomed me. "They are negotiating with us to form an alliance, but Imran Khan has said no to alliances. We are okay with them officially joining PTI."

We walked with several bodyguards to a large hall where we met his father Senator Jam Karam Ali. "I don't support anyone in the parliament or senate," he said. "I remain independent."

The influential political family is revered throughout Sindh and is known for non-traditional politics. Regular guests to their palace included Benazir Bhutto.

"Why would a Sindhi feudal join the PTI?" I asked. "Aren't the PPP or the PML-F more natural allies for you?" Jam Qaim agreed it would be easy for him to join the PPP and become a senator or a legislator, "but I don't see the point in it". He said Benazir Bhutto had changed for the better when she came back to Pakistan, but after her death Imran Khan was the only hope for Pakistan. 

"I have been gradually moving towards the PTI," he said. "I went to the sit-ins in Islamabad and Karachi and eventually joined the party because I was impressed with Imran Khan's personal commitment."

Later that night when we were sipping tea on Versace couches overlooking a large portrait of Jam Qaim Ali in his rather colourful Brioni suit with a Burberry shirt, PTI Sindh President Naeemul Haq sent him a text message telling him about his appointment and congratulating him. The official announcement had come at 5pm. "Didn't the provincial president of your party know about your appointment?" I asked. "Imran Bhai appointed me directly," he said. That signaled the strong personal control Khan exercises over his party. 

"I have big plans for Sindh. The withdrawal of the magisterial system from Sindh has seriously dented the credibility of the PPP in interior Sindh. My plan is to benefit from that and take PTI to the remote areas of the province," he said. "In urban Sindh, people are fed up of the MQM and the power politics. We have a real chance. We can win at least two provincial seats in Karachi that the ANP currently holds."

"What do you think of the MQM?" I asked him. "For generations Sindhis and Mohajirs had been living peacefully. I don't see why that is not possible now," he said. "We might have issues with how the MQM operates at times but there is no denying that it is a genuine political force in Karachi. We are ready to talk to anyone as long as they don't resort to violence."

"Look at what is happening in Karachi," he said of violence in politics. "They burned a bus with a girl in it. Even animals don't do that." 

The soft-spoken Sindhi feudal's entry into the PTI can be a game-changer for Imran Khan. It means the PTI will have at least one provincial assembly seat from interior Sindh and therefore a voice in the Sindh Assembly. PML-Q MNA Marvi Memon has recently resigned from her party and she too is likely to join the PTI. 

"Let me tell you, I am not alone in this," the young politician said. "The newer generation of the feudal families is increasingly rebelling against this corrupt system, and while they might not come out because of political compulsions right now, they will flock to the PTI one day."

Some analysts have questioned this sudden enthusiasm and link it to the military's alleged backing of Imran Khan. 

"I have been talking to many of those politicians," Jam Qaim said. "A very influential family from the PPP is not happy with Zardari because they were not given ministries. We have been in touch and they will join us at the right time." 

Jam Qaim earlier referred to former president Pervez Musharraf as his ideal. He believed US drone attacks on Al Qaeda and Taliban targets in Pakistan's Tribal Areas were "a national disgrace" because they violated Pakistan's sovereignty. But he declined to go into details saying he did not want to hurt Musharraf's credibility. 

"What is wrong being close to the military?" he said to a question about reports that the military establishment was supporting the PTI. "They are as much entitled to voice there concerns and political views as you and I."

And then as we walked out the Jam Palace, he said in a low tone, "Several of my friends and some well wishers in the military had advised me to join Imran Khan."


Report: Imran Khan's new weapon in Sindh by AKC


----------



## Leader

*Imran Khan mobilizes youth for voter registration in Lahore*


----------



## evldth

Imran khan is following the same steps what other politicians follow. He is nomore different than the others within the political game. So guyz plz don't get no hop from any of the politicians.


----------



## Leader

*Imran khan condemns suicide attack in Dir*


----------



## Leader

*Chairman condemns blast at CID Head resident in DHA Karachi*

Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Imran Khan & PTI Sindh President Naeem Ul Haque have strongly condemned the suicide attack at resident of Head CID Aslam Chauhdry in Karachi and have called the act inhuman and barbaric. PTI leaders prayed for the salvation of the deceased and extended condolences to the bereaved families.


----------



## sur

-
Another prediction of IK comes true...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBQE13CPeZk


----------



## Bratva

Finally Got my self registered and name appeared on Voters List. Already Convinced my family to cast vote to Imran Khan and will convince other relatives and friends to cast vote to Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## muse

*Yes we Khan*
By George Fulton
Published: September 21, 2011

The writer lived for several years in Pakistan, working for various TV channels such as Geo and Aaj. He has now moved back to the UK and does freelance consultancy work

*Would Imran Khan make a good prime minister for Pakistan? Its a question that draws strong views from all sides of the Pakistani political spectrum. Hes a polarising candidate: you either love him or hate him. For many, the cricketing hero, turned social justice campaigner, induces paeans of passion. Others deride him as a Taliban stooge*. However, there are a few of us still vacillating over his suitability as a leader.

He was in Britain this week, promoting his new book,_ Pakistan: A Personal History_ and gave an in-depth interview to The Guardian. *The interview displayed all the best and worst of King Khan. On the negative side, we saw the egotism, stubbornness and political naivety. Yet, he also exhibited passion (and compassion for his countrymen), purpose and immense bravery. One suddenly realised what an immense toil this mans decision to enter politics has had on his life. He has sacrificed his marriage, and thus access to his two boys, for the sake of his country. Life after cricket could have been an endless merry-go-round of endorsements, commentary and Chelsea homes. Lord knows he had earned it. That would have been the easy option. Instead, he chose Kamran Khan kay sath, Islamabad and the grubbiness of politics. For that he should earn our respect. He is clearly a decent, honourable and a good man, in a country lacking few genuine inspirational role models. Yet, I, like many, still find it hard to support him.*

*Firstly, lets take the egotism. Imran Khan and the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) are interchangeable. Without the former, there is no latter. In the 15 years since its inception, he has failed to make the party anything other than a party for his political aspirations. So closely are the party and its leader aligned in the public image that the PTI may as well call itself the Imran Khan party.* Unlike a Lincoln or an Obama, *he has failed to reach across the aisle attracting real political talent. Could Imran open his arms to the Pakistani equivalent of Hillary Clinton or Robert Gates? (And I dont count Shireen Mazari as talent.) This is not a party of intellectuals or political heavyweights. Its a party of yes-men, doing the bidding of their chairman. This is not leadership. Instead, it demonstrates either a fatal inability to attract talented people, or insecurity in ones own ability. How can he prevail in negotiations with fellow statesmen when hes unable to attract people of serious calibre?*

*Flashes of the same egotism that he displayed after winning the World Cup  talking about himself rather than his team  were also present in The Guardian interview. Here he was discussing cutting deals with other parties: The old parties are all petrified of me now. They all want to make alliances with me and I say: No, Im going to fight all of you together because youre all the same. This is a serious problem for Khan. His pronouns need to change if hes truly to inspire  more we and less me. For all his talk of being a radical outsider fighting a corrupt elite, he often comes across as just another strong man out to save Pakistan. A Bhutto or a Musharraf could have uttered that very same sentence. We need leaders who can develop teams, parties and institutions, not another man with a messiah complex.*

*Then theres his political idealism, bordering on naivety. He wants to cut foreign aid, cut expenditure, tax the rich and fight corruption. All admirable goals, no doubt, but somewhat politically unrealistic  at least in the short-term. Withdrawing 20 billion of foreign aid overnight would be potentially calamitous for an economy already perilously close to bankruptcy. Improving Pakistans infamously low tax-to-GDP ratio above nine per cent will not be aided by a tanking economy. And how would his party achieve the goals of fighting corruption and taxing the rich without the money to invest in the necessary infrastructure?*

*On foreign affairs, he displays similar inexperience. Hes no Taliban supporter or stooge. That is clearly ridiculous. But he is woefully naïve when he claims he wants to withdraw from the war on terror. Fair enough, you may think. Its unpopular and has cost Pakistan dearly in terms of lives and lost investment. But would retreat actually stop the killings in Pakistan? The Tehreek-iTaliban and Lashkar-e-Taiba will not suddenly shut up shop once the PTI is in power and just because the US becomes persona non grata in Islamabad. Instead, Khan would be sending a dangerous message to such groups. Violence against your own people works. And when it came to promoting his own policies, such as regional peace with India, eliminating unchecked power to state agencies, or achieving 100 per cent immunisation for children against preventable diseases, could he count on the support of such regressive and militant organizations? Thats the problem with Khan. He lives in a Chomskyite fantasy world, which assumes all killing will cease upon the withdrawal of those nasty neo-imperialists in Afghanistan. His partys manifesto conspicuously fails to mention Pakistans homegrown problem with terrorism or, for that matter, the ethnic and sectarian violence that is currently plaguing the country. Nor does he have a solution to any of these problems. Withdrawing the support for the US war in Afghanistan does not constitute a counter terrorism strategy for Pakistan.*

Lets give Khan the benefit of the doubt here. His policy statements could be the announcements of a wily politician.* Perhaps hes performing the old trick of canvassing on idealism  attracting students and the disaffected  only to govern with pragmatism and realism upon election. However, this is unlikely. Imran Khan does not do wile, guile or irony. He is a man who says what he believes and believes what he says. Good for a doctor, less so for a politician. Like the Liberal Democrats in the UK, or perhaps the unworldly Obama supporters, is he really ready for the responsibility and concessions of government? Or does he secretly prefer his perennial outsider status, untainted by the grubbiness of compromise?

So would this courageous, decent and good man make a first-rate prime minster? Time may tell. But leading a country is a lot more difficult than leading a cricket team*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Precisely my problem with IK.. to much of him in his party.
Too much ego..


----------



## Bratva

Santro said:


> Precisely my problem with IK.. to much of him in his party.
> Too much ego..


 
There is a bet between me and my friend. He says PTI will take 20 seats overall in PA and NA combine and I say it will be 10 and we will both vote to PTI. It's not that we are pro PTI as in last election he voted for PML(N) and i was in qatar at that time, but supported PML(Q). it's just we are fed up of 2 decades of same faces with corruption and violence medals on their chests.This time we see a face which is at least honest and dedicated on the paper and we want to try that new face for the sake of experimentation.

Now I think, when IK reaches NA or PA, he will become mature gradually. A person can not learn swimming unless he is thrown in to water

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kugga

Santro said:


> Precisely my problem with IK.. to much of him in his party.
> Too much ego..


 
Then you definitely don't know his party...


----------



## SQ8

kugga said:


> Then you definitely don't know his party...


 
If I dont know his party after meeting twenty party members..
Then his party members need to learn PR.


----------



## Leader

mafiya said:


> There is a bet between me and my friend. He says PTI will take 20 seats overall in PA and NA combine and I say it will be 10 and we will both vote to PTI. It's not that we are pro PTI as in last election he voted for PML(N) and i was in qatar at that time, but supported PML(Q). it's just we are fed up of 2 decades of same faces with corruption and violence medals on their chests.This time we see a face which is at least honest and dedicated on the paper and we want to try that new face for the sake of experimentation.
> 
> Now I think, when IK reaches NA or PA, he will become mature gradually. A person can not learn swimming unless he is thrown in to water


 
5 seats or more from Lahore in the next elections will turn PTI into the biggest political party in 2018 elections.

challenges that PTI has taken for itself require time...but Pakistan is a land of political dramas, you never know what may happen, a day before the elections can turn voter mind, like we say 70% the elections depend on the mood of the masses on election day.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Santro said:


> Precisely my problem with IK.. to much of him in his party.
> Too much ego..



*This is precisely what people used to say about Jinnah, Nelson Mendela and Mahatir.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

*Imran yet to stand the test of time*

Taimur Shaique Hussain

According to a recent research conducted by PEW, Imran Khan was polled the victor among various choices offered for the slot of the most popular political leader within Pakistan. It has also been believed for some time now that his political wing, the Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (PTI) is, perhaps, the fastest growing political party in Pakistan. 

Many believe, among others, that PTI houses the largest student political wing, the Insaf Students Federation, and also the largest following on Facebook, and other social media. Given the fact that approximately 65 percent of Pakistans population is under the age of 30 years, and given the Election Commissions renewed Voter Registration or Deletion Drive, it would be little wonder if all these disciples of the PTI, and of its charismatic Chairman, Imran Khan, are systematically converted into potential and registered voters. Technological innovation, participation of youth, and a sense of revolutionary change appear to be the enduring hallmarks of the PTI ever since the early 1990s when no less than millions of Imrans Tigers sprung to life, rallied around a lone call from him, and got to work on the SKMT project. Now the party brings its message, appeal, and membership possibility to every Pakistani, who spares 30 odd seconds to sms their name and city of residence to 80022.

*The 80022 campaign began hardly a few weeks ago. Already, in excess of 350,000 people have enrolled as PTI members! And this has happened without any official marketing or sales campaign, and through exclusive reliance on factors such as word-of-mouth and every Pakistanis emotions, feelings, and urge to be part, in one manner or another, of not only PTI as a political party, but also social revolution.* It is approximated that about 100 million mobile phone users reside within our country, and this may be a revolutionary method for service-centred groups to distribute their services. 

It appears surprising that while the PTI is increasing membership at an exponential rate, other parties that tried to replicate this seem to be failing dismally, despite large outlays on marketing. Perhaps, as the PEW research may indicate, no other political party in Pakistan shares the sheer appeal that is typical of the PTI, Pakistans only viable alternative to status quo politicians, both treasury and opposition.

According to party spokespeople, Our tech savvy, alternative, and young party plans in future to conduct most of its normal business, be it voter registration or political campaigning, through memberships on the 80022 number. *While political opponents had previously been critical of technology, social media, and electronic media as viable methods to build an electoral bank, the PTI continued day-after-day through dedicated workers, youth, students, and women to build upon what today appears the PTIs core strength.* While the Election Commission is likely to chuck out about 37 million bogus votes from the voters list, thus hurting traditional parties historically benefiting from those hollow votes, the new pool of voters registered is likely to have a heavy quantum of these same social-media-using youth, who plugged into their computers night after night to follow every word from Imran Khan and PTI! These hidden pockets of support may more than likely be converted into concrete, congregated votes.

*With every other party having taken various turns in governance and having failed, rather miserably every single time, the PTI still brings a stellar record in social services, politics, and preservation of core ideology.* PTI spokespeople urge everyone in the nation to please experience the change in grassroots politics, and be a part of the revolution that is silently spreading across the entire length and breadth of Pakistan. They claim that they have brought you your party to your fingertips  only your name and a city of residence to be sms-ed to 80022!
Being part of a global movement in welfare, education, social causes, health, and politics has never been so easy!


The writer was former editor of Aitchisonian - Centenary Anthology, and ex-senior editor of Wharton Journal. 

Email: taimurtsh@gmail.com


----------



## Leader

*Defaming PTI by sending anonymous abusive emails to Journalists...*

Islamabad: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Central Information Secretary Omar Sarfaraz Cheema has said that PTI has always welcomed positive criticism and people afraid of PTI are using PTI's name to defame it's popularity.

Omar Cheema was responding to the recent propaganda against PTI by the opposers to defame PTI's popularity by sending abusing text SMS to media personnel by the name of PTI. Omar Cheema said that PTI has not groomed its worker to use harsh language against anyone and if someone is using abusing language s/he has no linkage with PTI. He stressed that PTI's "Hakumat Hatao Mulk Bachao" campaign is on it's peak in Punjab province and our opposers cannot tarnish PTI image in the public by using such unethical tactics.

Source: http://insaf.pk/News/tabid/60/articl...ar-Cheema.aspx


----------



## Leader




----------



## sur

*IK at Gujranwala... Exposes hypocrite Americas...*
-




-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

I heard the crowd was massive? Leader any info on figures?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Santro said:


> If I dont know his party after meeting twenty party members..
> Then his party members need to learn PR.



... and honestly speaking you people should wait for someone from Mars then OR should have the guts to challenge the present political ******** on a larger scale just like IK is doing, then I and many others will definitely support you. Since you can't do much like IK is doing for people of Pakistan and Pakistan itself, you and the likes are only good at typing trash about him and his party.

It's a fashion and a sort of norm nowadays, to defame and criticize PTI for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

raheel1 said:


> I heard the crowd was massive? Leader any info on figures?


























need not to mention, how massive it was, 

but most point out a mismanaged, IK didnot stop at Kamoki, although a massive crowed welcomed him... later Sialkot leadership reached late, Ijaz Ch and others were discriminated by the gujralwala leadership, Liaqat Bagh was full, people remained outside as well...

there is a dire need of party discipline in PTI.







oh she is Dr. Yasmeen sarmad (if not mistaken), Principle of FJ college, and whole heartedly participated in the Lawyers movement.





.still young !!


----------



## Usama86

Imran Khan was on BBC hard talk today, just saw the last part of the show when Khan was being grilled by the host on the issue of Haqqanis and why pakistan is not taking them out. Have to say i expected better response from IK. Any how is the whole show on the net yet?


----------



## Leader

Usama86 said:


> Imran Khan was on BBC hard talk today, just saw the last part of the show when Khan was being grilled by the host on the issue of Haqqanis and why pakistan is not taking them out. Have to say i expected better response from IK. Any how is the whole show on the net yet?








I will watch tomm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Usama86

Thank you Leader for posting the video.
After watching the whole show again i will take back what i said earlier about IK not living up to my expectation. I think it was a decent interview. What i would have liked to see is a better response on Haqqani question. Some thing along the following lines.

a) If we conduct military operation against them it will have devastating effect on our country in terms of suicide attacks and more anti-american sentiments, it is a trickle down effect which hits our economy and the country's stability etc etc. Since we have to face the fall out of that operation we should also have the choice to do it our way i.e through a dialogue.

b) Most of the network is now based in Afghanistan as per their leader, the NATO themselves admit that over 50% of Afg is outside their control so it obviously gives the Haqqanis more room to operate from with in Afg.

c)On one hand the US is talking to the Taliban to get to a political solution and on the other they are pushing us to fight them !! what hypocrisy !!

d) it is in Pakistan's interest to stay neutral in the war in Afgh because we dont want to be in a mess once the US leaves, like it happened in the 90s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

Raising a million: Imran Khan 
By Natalie Graham



Imran Khan, 58, who grew up playing cricket in Lahore, Pakistan, played his first international match in 1971. In 1972, he studied at Oxford university, where he was a contemporary of Benazir Bhutto. 
He went on to play cricket for Pakistan until 1992, captaining the team to World Cup victory in that year. 

More 
ON THIS STORY 
My first million More columns about how the wealthy manage their money 
In 1994, he established the Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital & Research Centre in Lahore. 
Khan founded his own political party, the Tehreek-e-Insaf, (Movement for Justice), in April 1996. Just published is his new memoir, Pakistan: a Personal History. 
He has a family home in Lahore but lives in a farmhouse in Islamabad. Khan was formerly married to Jemima Goldsmith, and has two sons, aged 12 and 14. 


*Did you think you would get to where you are? *

I always had these huge dreams, bigger than anyone elses. When I was nine I watched my first cousin score 100 runs against England in Lahore, and I decided to become a Test cricketer. It was never a question of if. I never entertained the thought that I would not succeed. 
I was 33 when my mother died. That is when I decided to build a hospital. I never realised how difficult this task would be until I got into it, but cricket had taught me one thing: to never give up. 

*When you realised that you had raised your first 10 million rupees were you tempted to slow down? *

It took me one year to raise 10 million rupees, when I was about 38. How could I slow down? I had to raise 700 million rupees to build the hospital. This I achieved by having charity shows and events all over Pakistan and across the world. The hardest sum to raise was the first 10 million rupees, and the easiest was raising the last 10 million. 
As I was at the peak of my cricket career, I had a lot of pulling power in terms of events such as celebrity dinners. I donated as much as I could personally. My biggest prize money from cricket was winning the World Cup in 1992. The total amount was £90,000. I gave all of that to the hospital, and 15-20 per cent of my subsequent earnings. 
Seventy-five per cent of the patients are treated for free. We were able to raise money towards these treatments by receiving zakat. This is when ******* donate two-and-a-half per cent of their annual wealth to the poor. It is a religious duty, but only for those who can afford it. 

*Is it easier to attract funding today? *

Now the hospital is so well established it is the most respected blue-chip charity. The credibility and the many achievements of the hospital attract money. A few weeks back in the month of Ramadan, at an Iftar (breaking the fast) dinner in Lahore, people donated 80 million rupees in zakat in one hour. 
The annual cost of running the hospital is 3.6 billion rupees, of which half comes from donations and zakat to the hospital. The rest is raised from the hospital selling its services and the 25 per cent of paying patients. We have no government subsidy. 

*What are your fundraising techniques? *

We invented new ways of raising money because the amounts required were so huge. We got children involved by appealing to schools who began to fundraise on my behalf. The children who became my fundraisers were called Imrans Tigers. By focusing on the children, I had hit on the jackpot because children were my greatest cricket fans. They created a revolution. 

*What is your biggest financial regret? *

When I was 34, a friend of mine told me to put my savings into stocks just a few months before the 1987 crash. I was only left with about 25 per cent of what I had invested. I realised you should only put money where you have control over it. I always felt a lot of it went because I should have cleansed it by giving some to the poor. I wasnt shattered, just annoyed.

*How have cricket salaries changed since you were captain? *

What I earned in 21 years of cricket, from 1971 to 1992, today an ordinary cricketer in the Indian Premier League (IPL) can earn in one month: $2m or $3m. 
The Kerry Packer World Series in 1978 and 1979 changed cricket because, for the first time, players got a decent salary. But, with the IPL, there was no perspective left. Cricketers are becoming only good at the shorter version of the game, and eventually they will lose the skill needed for the ultimate test, which is Test cricket. So money has come but at a cost. 

*Have you made any pension provision? *

No, but I live according to my needs, which is the secret of contentment. Since 1992, I have never had a profession, but I have worked full-time as a volunteer for the hospital, my political party and founding my university. When I have run short of money in the past, I have done cricket analysis as an expert on television in the cricketing world, and have always made enough to live comfortably. 

*What was your most prudent investment? *

It would be buying my two-bedroom penthouse flat in 1983 on Draycott Avenue in South Kensington. I was 30 years old and I lived there when I was playing cricket. It cost £110,000 then. I kept it for 20 years then sold it in 2003 to buy almost 35 acres of land and build a farmhouse in Islamabad. I grow my own food and everything is organic. It is my idea of paradise. 


*What is your commitment to charity? *

It was creating a university in 2007. I am chancellor of Bradford University, which helped me set up the first private-sector university, Namal College in Mianwali, a wild part of Pakistan. Seventy per cent of our population live in rural areas. My ambition is to make Namal Collage the Oxford university of Pakistan. It is a beautiful location, on a lake with mountains behind it. 

When the floods came in Pakistan last year, at the end of July, I set up a special charity. I raised 2 billion rupees in one month, which is a record. I was forced to do this. People would not trust the government. They insisted on giving me money to help flood victims. 

*Do you allow yourself the odd indulgence?* 

My real passion is trekking, which I do when my children come to Pakistan and we go into the mountains. 

*Have you taken steps to pass on your wealth? *

No, but I am in politics in Pakistan. I guess right now I should be sensible and make a will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Usama @
Yes, it was not the usual Imran khan, he had a tiring tour, maybe one of the reasons in the end he couldnot produce point as you have mentioned...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Imran Khan visits Dengue affected patients in Services Hospital Lahore*






LAHORE: Tehreek-e-Insaf Chairman Imran Khan Tuesday urged Pakistan government to use its 'influence on Haqqani Network and peace talks' to help the US pack up in Afghanistan, Geo News reported.

During his visit to the dengue ward in Services Hospital Lahore, Imran Khan also offered to play his role for holding peace talks with Haqqani Network.

"All the political parties must wake up to the reality that the success of All Parties Conference hinges directly on the fact that lasting solution to the war on terror will come about politically and not militarily," he asserted.

He said in order to come out successfully from the mire of existing problems, Pakistan would have to pull out its forces from tribal areas. He declared escalation in North Waziristan as an act of committing a suicide.

"The US itself is trying to seek a political solution to the US pull out from Afghanistan but at the same time exerting pressure on Pakistan to launch an offensive in North Waziristan," Imran Khan observed.


----------



## Leader

*Chairman PTI Imran Khan will attend APC*

Islamabad, September 27:
Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf, has decided to participate in the purposed all parties conference. The chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Imran Khan, along with Secretary General Dr. Arif Alvi and Vice President for National Security and foreign affairs Dr Shireen Mazari will participate in the APC.

We must rise above political partisan to safeguard country&#8217;s security and integrity as Pakistan is facing serious external security threats, said Omer Sarfraz Cheema Centeral Information Secretary while urging the government to show seriousness on the issue. He also called for formulating the foreign policy with national interests as a top priority.



Central Media Cell
Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf
051-2270744

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------

*Imran Khan only attending APC in national interest; No support for current US policy of government: Shireen Mazari*

*PTI STANCE IN APC*


*&#8220;Give peace a chance&#8221; &#8211; Imran Khan
* 
*Dr Shireen Mazari, Vice President in-charge of Foreign and Security Policy, PTI, stated that, while accepting the Prime Minister&#8217;s invitation to participate in the APC on September 29 Imran Khan, Chairman, Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf has done so in the national interest and in no way this should be taken to imply any support for the present US policy of the government.*

In fact, the PTI wishes to make it clear that the Party and its Chairman Imran Khan, for the last seven years, have been calling upon the Pakistan government to withdraw from fighting the US&#8217;s so-called &#8216;war on terror&#8217; that has destroyed the social, political and economic fabric of Pakistan. The fallout of this misplaced alliance has resulted in the Pakistan economy suffering over $70 billion in losses; while almost 40,000 Pakistanis have died, over 3.5 million displaced and 140,000 soldiers have been stuck in the FATA quagmire that has been a direct result of the US &#8220;war on terror&#8221;. For the sake of dollars, the Pakistani leaders have shown themselves willing to suffer humiliation and abuse at the hands of the US even as they have been unable to deal with its own myriad of social, economic and security problems. Ironically, even the much-touted Coalition Support Fund for providing services in the US cause stands $3 billion short &#8211; valuable expenditure that was wasted by Pakistan in doing the US bidding and which the US has yet to refund. Now the cost of subjugating themselves and the country to US diktat has come home to roost and all that PTI had been warning against has come true.

Since the PM has called an APC, the PTI Chairman is clear that peace must be given a chance. There is no military solution to the Afghan mess and for its repercussions in Pakistan &#8211; as the US military has discovered over the last 10 years and the Pakistan military for the past 7 years. In fact, the US-NATO occupation of Afghanistan is now part of the problem that has to be resolved. That is why PTI is, through its Chairman, putting forward the following demands:

*1. The government must completely reassess its US policy and prevailing cooperation and evolve a comprehensive nationalist policy towards the US which allows it to extricate itself from the clutches of the US war and instead formulate its own national strategy to combat militancy and extremism. All cooperation with the US should henceforth be in written institutionalized agreements, including military and intelligence cooperation and that should be made public.
*

*2. An end to all military operations so that peace can be given a real chance. Pakistan should help the US politically by using any influence it may have with the Haqqani network to bring them to the negotiating table for a peace settlement. If the US wants to talk to the Taliban including the Haqqani network, then why should Pakistan continue to be pushed into going for military action against this network? Instead Pakistan should assist the US towards a meaningful political solution.
*


*3. An end to all US aid. Aid is a curse for Pakistan and prevents internal reform. The US aid, what has actually flowed to Pakistan, has come at a heavy cost to the nation and only served to bolster corruption and vested interests.

*

*4. The government must come clean on its complicity or otherwise on the drone attacks. The government must explain the extent to which permission to operate in Pakistan has been given to US military, intelligence, private security contractors and other non-specific non-diplomats. Also, it must inform as to who has authorized this permission and under what agreements and/or understandings.

*


*5. Finally, to ensure that all decisions taken at the APC are enforced, a committee must be formed to oversee the same.
* 


*The PTI is prepared to extend full support to the government within the framework of these demands at a time when national unity and a nationalist approach to confronting threats is essential.*


now thats more like it !!


----------



## Leader

* Imran Khan calls Sardar Akhter Meingal and Dr. Malik to discuss Balochistan issues*



Chairman Imran Khan called BNP and National party leaders Akhter Meingal and Dr. Malik who abstained from the recently held APC. Chairman expressed solidarity with their valid concerns.


----------



## Leader




----------



## sur

"Khawaja Asif murdabad" in his OWN consituency... 
Nawaz Sharif "LOaTAaa" in N-League's own rally...
-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

I was shocked at how he was lying, but then again he was N leaguer, None can challenge the credibility of IK, people trust him so much that they dont even take receipts from him for their donations... anyway, this is yet again the cheapest from these N leaguers...

I think they gonna attack on his charity work in this elections...


----------



## sur

*Faisalabad Jalsa 7-Oct-11:-*
===================


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

After *Mian Azhar & Farooq Amjad Mir* joined PTI... NOW:-

*Iqbal Ismail Calcuttawala formally join Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf*
-
KARACHI : Famous Memon Tycoon from Karachi and Former *Director Karachi Stock Exchange*, Mr. Iqbal Ismail Calcuttawala formally join Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf.

Mr. Iqbal Ismail has done his Master of Business Administration from University of Pittsburgh, USA and M.A. Economics from Karachi University . He has worked with Investment Corporation of Pakistan and has also been Director of Karachi Stock Exchange. Mr. Iqbal Ismail is the Chairman of ACE Securities (Pvt) Ltd, a Corporate Brokerage House of Karachi Stock Exchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafael

^Awesome!!


----------



## SpArK

The guy has a vision unlike other ones.. 

Select him for the highest office and you shall not regret.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dil Pakistan

SpArK said:


> The guy has a vision unlike other ones..
> 
> Select him for the highest office and you shall not regret.



I never dreamt I would thank an Indian for a comment. But I thank you for this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

when is the lahore jalsa of IK?


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> when is the lahore jalsa of IK?



30th October at Minar-e-Pakistan


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> 30th October at Minar-e-Pakistan



Will YOU be there?

Considering that these so called free media do not give live coverage to Imran Khan events, can some member post some photos here if he has gone there?


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Will YOU be there?
> 
> Considering that these so called free media do not give live coverage to Imran Khan events, can some member post some photos here if he has gone there?




Yeah sure. I will try to be there. will post pictures...Inshallah.


----------



## sur

*Mian Bashir who made Imran Khan religious:-*
3 ppl converted to islam by IK...
-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bc040400065

*Qureshi and his backers torn between PML-N and PTI*
By Abdul Manan
Published: October 16, 2011


LAHORE: 
A Pakistan Peoples Party stalwart Shah Mehmood Qureshi is in a fix over whether to join the Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz or Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf, sources told The Express Tribune.

The former foreign minister, who is a long-standing member of the PPP, fell out of favour with his partys leadership in the aftermath of the Raymond Davis controversy, and has since courted other parties. Qureshi reportedly declared two days ago that he would quit the PPP.

Sources close to Qureshi say that around 20 PPP MNAs and 25 MPAs from South Punjab and interior Sindh have assured Qureshi they will follow him if he defects. Most favour the PML-N, though some are arguing in favour of PTI.

read more here.
Qureshi and his backers torn between PML-N and PTI  The Express Tribune


----------



## Leader

*Establishment of Kisan Insaf Mahaz (&#1705;&#1575;&#1605 and appointment of its President.*

*Mr Noor Mohammad Khan Bhaba is being appointed as President of Kisan Insaf Mahaz (&#1705;&#1575;&#1605. The Mahaz should have the following goals:
*


To organise the Farming community under the PTI/ &#1705;&#1575;&#1605; flag.
To organise a farmer&#8217;s movement for their rights, uplift and benefit under the leadership of PTI. This movement should be timed to peak close to the national elections.
Hold Farmer Conventions in

South Punjab
Central Punjab
North Punjab
South Sindh
North Sindh
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
Balochistan

These conventions must dispel the propaganda that PTI is an urban movement.

Provide guidance, ideas and service to the farmers wherever possible.

React to current problems in the Agriculture sector on a regular basis.

Help finalise PTI Agriculture Policy for manifesto.




lets build a greener and self sufficient Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

Another statement of IK came true... He said:-
*He might have to sacrifice his marriage for his country... Minutes:2:00*
& he did made that sacrifice later... his wife wanted to settle in England, he wanted to serve country,,, he did prefer his country over his marriage...!!! WOW. _jazakAllah_...
-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*No alliance with APML, PML-Q Likeminded: PTI*







> LAHORE - The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf (PTI) leadership on Wednesday denied that it was making an alliance with the All Pakistan Muslim League (APML) or the Pakistan Muslim League-Quaid Likeminded.
> The party leadership termed all such news based on speculations with nothing to do with reality. PTI Secretary General Dr Arif Alvi said that PTI Chairman Imran Khan had clearly said that former president and APML President General (r) Pervez Musharraf had no significance in national politics and there could no collaboration between the PTI and APML due to his unconstitutional acts and the National Reconciliation Ordinance (NRO), which enabled the present government to come into power.
> PTI Information Secretary Umer Sarfaraz Cheema also rejected media reports quoting him as saying that the PML-Q Likeminded would soon join the PTI.



No alliance with APML, PML-Q Likeminded: PTI | Pakistan Today | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

PTI is not going to collaborate with Musharraf - Secretary General PTI - Dr. Arif Alvi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

A book written by Imran Khan ''Imran Khan Pakistan''.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

My membership card

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AstanoshKhan

IK was in Peshawar yesterday, where Ex. City Nazim Town III Mr. Yaseen Khan Khalil joined his party. Bravo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

The one to his left is Yasin Khan Khalil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## THE MASK



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leader

*Chairman PTI Imran Khan meets Chinese leadership
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Imran also met with Ismail Tiliwaldi, a leading Uighur figure in the CCP and former chairman of the Xinjiang region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Good work lads , you can always get a few Redbulls at my joint to get "wings". Lets work hard [_Kaam Kaam Kaam or sirf Kaam_] We have a country to save

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Emergence of IK is the victory of democracy. 

Good going.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Omar Cheema , Information Secretary PTI , denied the news about ALLIANCE WITH JAMAT-E-ISLAMI . He further said PTI is not making any alliance at this moment and news aired was a propaganda and has no reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Omar Cheema , Information Secretary PTI , denied the news about ALLIANCE WITH JAMAT-E-ISLAMI . He further said PTI is not making any alliance at this moment and news aired was a propaganda and has no reality.



I was really worried, and it worried us all, as it would have been a political disadvantage and not good for PTI independent reputation that it has established among common Pakistanis.

I hope they dont do alliance with JI or any other, and win solo.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> I was really worried, and it worried us all, as it would have been a political disadvantage and not good for PTI independent reputation that it has established among common Pakistanis.
> 
> I hope they dont do alliance with JI or any other, and win solo.



IK is not idiot but the lobbyist are busy (in some sort of propaganda) to make PTI do an alliance with JI in KPK. Let's see how it goes, interesting and tough times are ahead for PTI. 

There're speculations that IK is conducting a Jalsa and Mazare Quid in Karachi on 25th December? The speculation comes from AwamiPolitics.com, no official statement from PTI so far.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Photograph from the Chemical Company tour in China carried out with high ranking Chinese officials

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Usama86

*What Imran Khan Achieved In Lahore And Why*

By Dr Moeed Pirzada

Published on Wednesday, November 02, 2011 &#8211; Daily Times

Imran Khan did not have the charisma of Zulfikar Ali Bhutto or the oratorical skills of Benazir, but what he had, in his simple straightforward words, was something different

&#8220;Bliss was it in that dawn to be alive,

But to be young was very Heaven! O times...&#8221;

Is this not how Englishman William Wordsworth had once summed up his feelings about the French Revolution? But forget about the English and the French, and let&#8217;s be honest for once, let&#8217;s put those pretensions of cold logic and those million cautions aside and let&#8217;s admit: is this not how most of us felt when we saw thousands and thousands of young fearless Pakistanis, stretching as far as the eye could see, waving and singing and dancing along with Shehzad Roy and Strings in PTI&#8217;s rally in Lahore? You may not like to admit it but let me admit: this is how I felt; tantalising, tingling sensations of love and joy travelled along my spine; there were moments when I uncontrollably laughed and there were moments when I helplessly cried. But these tears rolling down my cheeks were tears of happiness and relief for the whole of my life from pre-school days till now was flashing and dancing in front of me. And for the first time in many many years &#8212; I have lost count how many &#8212; I felt that we in Pakistan are neither idiots nor zombies and nor some forgotten children of a lesser God with limited imagination but part of the living humanity of this beautiful blue planet and we have hope! 

Imran Khan &#8212; whom our mentally challenged liberal elite, in their thinly disguised desperation to appease Washington, had often referred to as &#8216;Taliban Khan&#8217; &#8212; now slapped them with a political rally that made all the difference. It had young men, it had beautiful Pakistani women, it had innocent children and it had music. And these men and women and children entered the historic Minar-e-Pakistan not as bonded or captured Kunta Kinte slaves of Alex Haley transported in commandeered and hijacked public transport forcibly seized by the factotums of the Punjabi bureaucracy but walked on their feet, with poise and discipline, as free humanity. Before and after the American Civil War, researchers and the captains of industry found out that free men are more productive than slaves. The electric enthusiasm of these Pakistanis drawn to the message of a cricket captain also made it clear that they were there for they believed in something; perhaps it was their revulsion to sickening corruption, perhaps it was their desire for national self-respect or perhaps they just wanted to break the cancerous inertia of Pakistani politics, but one thing was clear: these baby boomers, children of Pakistan&#8217;s demographic dividend, want change. 

The primary assumption of Pakistani politics since the 1980s is that the Pakistani public and voters are some sort of pre-Neanderthal idiots; the secondary assumption is that they will always remain so. It is this duo of assumptions around which the politics of &#8216;notables&#8217; and &#8216;electables&#8217; is built. A smart, mature, wise Pakistani politician is thus one who firmly believes in this and preaches the opposite. He knows that elections have to be won by managing a system of petty spoils, biradaris (clans), pirs (holy men) and sajada nasheens (hereditary pirs) and that is why thanedars (policemen), patwaris (land record officers), superintendents of police and district officers are so important to him. This is why a typical winning politician has no need to invest in developing any systematic view of public welfare at the national level. And this is why today none of the major parties has any political message, any national narrative, any idea worth appealing to anyone whose IQ is more than 40. In short, since the 1980s Pakistani politics has no defining ideas that can connect almost 200 million people divided across barriers of age, education, awareness, ethnicity and sectarianism.

This is where Imran Khan&#8217;s speech at the Minar-e-Pakistan becomes a turning point in Pakistani politics. I could feel that he did not have the charisma of Zulfikar Ali Bhutto or the oratorical skills of Benazir, but what he had, in his simple straightforward words, was something different. He did not spend much time in blasting Nawaz or Zardari, whom he referred to as leaders of the past. Instead, he used his rather brief speech to hint upon a politics of ideas and issues. No doubt abolishing the patwari system or reforming the police are easier said than done, but he has laid the ideas or their seeds on the political table. The absence of usual demagoguery was also remarkable. Pakistani politicians, bereft of overarching ideas, have always gone overboard when they talk of Kashmir, of India, of the US, especially when a pulpit is set in Lahore. But Imran chose his words carefully; no liberation of Kashmir, no befitting responses to India, and no demonisation of the US either. On every issue he said something measured, which made sense and resonated with the demographic dividend spread all around Minar-e-Pakistan and those countless millions who were connected through television screens all across the world like one single organism.

What will happen? Electoral politics does not change overnight. For the PTI and Imran Khan, and Pakistan&#8217;s baby boomers, there is many a slip twixt the cup and the lip. And they have lots of genuine learning to do. The Lahore power play was an effective demonstration of the innate appeal of their message, their ability of strategic communication and their administrative skills, but much more is needed, for the task to rid Pakistan of the politics of non-sense is humungous. Those piranhas of Pakistani politics whose teeth are deep into the flesh of the Pakistani people and their pockets will engineer anything conceivable under the sun to woo their vote banks to maintain their stranglehold on Pakistani politics and the economy and this moment in Lahore has shown them the &#8216;nightmare trailer&#8217; that will now kickstart a new behind-the-scenes campaign to contain Imran Khan and his demographic dividend. 

But one thing is certain: politics will change. The PPP may be able to manoeuvre and shield its safe vote banks in interior Sindh and the Seraiki belt from this new wave in politics but what about the PML-N? Whether Nawaz and Shahbaz have realised it or not, after this PTI power play in Lahore, PMN-L stalwarts are standing in a Turkish hamaam (steam bath) without towels. For three years they had chosen careful rhetoric to painstakingly build an identity around anti-Zardari sloganeering, against corruption and for hyper-nationalism, but the practical demands of politics and repeated compromises drained all credibility from their strategic communications and now a new untainted entity has emerged representing all what they had stood for. Today the PML-N leadership stands upon a dead heap of old loyalties and expectations of the spoils, but in weeks and months the emerging sense of change will trickle down across the Punjabi towns. Shahbaz Sharif&#8217;s recent mantras of Habib Jalib and his inability to understand that he does not fit into Jalib&#8217;s revolutionary context only showed how seriously disconnected they have been from the emerging reality around them. It is time for Pakistani politics to pause, readjust and reinvent itself. This is what Imran Khan and his followers have achieved in Lahore. 

The writer is a political analyst and a TV anchorperson. He can be reached at director@media-policy.com

What Imran Khan Achieved In Lahore And Why - Dr Moeed Pirzada > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf Blog

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------

* I, Pakistan
*
For those few hours, I felt my ethnic, provincial, and even professional identity being subsumed by my national one. It felt good to be a Pakistani

You just had to be there. I was. And I stood there, on top of the 16 foot container, and looked at the sea of people shouting, clapping, laughing, dancing and waving flags. 

It was mesmerising. It was electrifying.

They came in waves, and kept on coming. Men, women, teenagers, children, families, almost every demographic one can think of. They were all there. And they were pumped up. Seriously pumped up. A teeming multitude that blended into one massive, pulsating kilometre of synchronised humanity. As daylight morphed into twilight, then dissolved into brightly illuminated darkness, Minto Park ignited into a maelstrom of deafening roars, thunderous drumbeats and booming motivational music. 

The air was infectious, the mood contagious. The atmosphere was surreal &#8212; and political. This was like no other jalsa. And it has shaken Pakistani politics, and politicians, to the core.

Today Imran Khan elicits sniggers no more. Those five hours on October 30th in the city of Lahore, under the shadow of the Minar-e-Pakistan, have transformed the struggling dreamer into a political rock star. He is the man to beat, because suddenly he is driving the national political narrative.

&#8220;But wait,&#8221; say traditional politicians, &#8220;this was a good jalsa, but it was just that, a jalsa. It is not like he has won the election.&#8221;

True. There is a long, snaky and tortuous road ahead for Khan and his Under-19 team. What he pulled off that night was remarkable. But sometimes remarkable is not good enough. Imran may rise and rise from here on, or he may crash and burn at the hustings, slain by the cruel sword of constituency power politics, rooted in kinship and patronage. Predicting outcomes would be a waste of space.

Which is why analysing the Lahore rally in terms of eventual political outcomes would be to misread what exactly happened there that evening. What I saw, and what I felt, went deeper than that. And it epitomised something that is bigger than Imran Khan, bigger than his party, and bigger than all the politicians and their agendas put together.

On that cool and balmy Lahore evening, standing atop that container, I imagined a future draped in colours of hope. 

No, this hope was not borne of partisanship, or political loyalty, or even an after-effect of the right words spoken the right way. This hope, perhaps, was an amalgam of a kaleidoscope of emotions, visible in the form of a collective yearning. A yearning for a better life; for justice; for peace and for a society in which every man, woman and child enjoys equal opportunity. A yearning for equality before law and an end to exploitation. A yearning for dignity, for tolerance, and for the protection of the weak.

For those few hours, I felt my ethnic, provincial, and even professional identity being subsumed by my national one. All my internal conflicts, contradictions, acrimony, cynicism, sarcasm, antagonism, despondency, bitterness and rancour seemed to melt away, and I experienced a warm glow as happy emotions welled up.

It felt good to be a Pakistani.

Can you imagine this feeling? Every living moment, we Pakistanis are bombarded with negativity. Terrorism, nepotism, corruption, injustice, exploitation, bigotry, intolerance, topped off by the devastating effects of a collapsing economy. In Quaid&#8217;s country, life has been, and is, nasty. Wherever we go, the world pours scorn on us, and the green passport sparks off red alerts. We crib, we moan and we indulge in self-loathing. We envy India, we hate the US and we grovel in front of the Saudis. As a result, we are made to feel like we have no self-respect. 

This hurts. It feels bad. We feel angry, bitter, vengeful, and generally negative.

But not that evening in Lahore. That day we felt good. I felt good. Tens of thousands of fellow Pakistanis, together under one huge green and white flag, dreaming of a better tomorrow, as Strings belted out emotional lyrics about a Pakistan where &#8220;roti hogi sasti, aur mehangi hogi jaan&#8221; (bread will be cheap, but not life). I saw Pakistanis crying as they waved flags, swayed to the tunes and yearned for a shore that glimmers on the horizon. They cried for the broken promises, for lives ruined and for a future that their kids deserve but may not get. But they also laughed, danced and screamed because they felt one, bound together by a failed past, and a hopeful future. 

This was beyond politics. This was nationalism not seen outside cricket stadiums. This was about being Pakistanis, pure and simple. I, Pakistani. Nothing else mattered. This was a resounding message for all those who say Pakistan is a failed state. That evening, Pakistan the concept, was right there in front of the whole world, living, breathing and screaming. 

Yes we are. Yes we can.

All Imran Khan can do is channelise this emotion. He did not create it. He did not even fan it. All he did was dust it off the shelf and assemble it. It does not belong to him. It certainly does not belong to the traditional political parties. This raw Pakistaniat, if it gains momentum, will drive politics, not be driven by it. Asif Zardari and Nawaz Sharif can only ignore it at their own peril. 

The rally is over but its hangover hovers in the air. Soon it too will dissipate. Politics may soon flow back into its old biradari (clan), thaana/katchery (police station/courts) patronage grooves. Imran may become a victim of his own idealism as traditional power structures squeeze him like an enraged python.

But that flash of emotion I felt for a few hours that evening, standing atop a container in Lahore&#8217;s Minto Park, will keep burning a small but intense flame inside of me, a reminder that there is a dream called Pakistan.

And it is still very much alive. 

The writer hosts a primetime show on a private TV channel. He can be reached at fahd.husain1@gmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

21 or so.....hmmm....


----------



## Al Bhatti

November 6, 2011

By Farhan Bokhari

Hope springs from cricket star

Imran Khan is increasingly seen by ordinary Pakistanis as their alternative choice for a leader

Two views of Pakistan's favourite sport &#8212; cricket, just in the past week, said much about the country's overall direction.

While cricket fans last week lamented the prison sentences handed down by a British court to three young Pakistani cricketers on charges of spot-fixing, Pakistan's best-known cricket star rose to the occasion in seeking to give a new direction to his native land.

Pakistanis looking to back a fresh and credible alternative to the country's well-tried and tested politicians received a welcome choice in the shape of Imran Khan, the celebrated cricket star turned philanthropist and politician.

More than 16 years after Khan stepped into Pakistan's politics by launching his &#8216;Tehreek-i-Insaaf' (Movement for Justice) political party, a mammoth gathering in response to his call in the central city of Lahore appeared to transform him from a fringe player to a mainstream political dweller &#8212; a force to be reckoned with.

Article continues below

It was a timely development for a country where mainstream political parties are ridden with tainted politicians. It should therefore be no surprise that Pakistanis have increasingly lost faith in the country's politics and politicians &#8212; a trend best illustrated by a consistent fall in the turnout of voters during successive parliamentary elections.

The sentences awarded to the three cricketers say much about not just the favourite Pakistani sport, but also about what has become of that sport. In sharp contrast to the days of Khan as captain of Pakistan's globally acknowledged team which bagged the World Cup, the fate of Pakistan's cricket today is not too different from the country itself.

The conviction of the three cricket players in Britain was justified, and it is a sad reflection on prevailing conditions in Pakistan itself.

But it would have been in the best interests of Pakistan if a trial and a conviction had taken place on the home turf, at least to prove that the South Asian country is capable of taking such a step on its own. While the conviction in Britain should have been an eye-opener for Pakistani sportspeople, the tragic reality is indeed a radically different one. Given the controversies surrounding cricket and the way it is managed in Pakistan, it is far from clear if the conviction will lead to a major overhaul of not just this game but other sports that were once the source of national pride.

However, the conditions surrounding cricket cannot be seen in isolation from the way Pakistan appears to be progressing. A country ruled mostly by tainted politicians and controversial political parties simply continues to fail in inspiring the mainstream in building hope for a better future.

*All is not well*

Anyone looking at the track record of the ruling regime brought to power in the elections of 2008, must see glaring examples of corruption that has now become a fact of life across Pakistan. Tragically, the country's ruling class simply fails to acknowledge this trend while it promises to set the pace for the next parliamentary elections, due by early 2013. But to any objective observer, it is clear that all is not well in Pakistan today.

In this background, it is hardly surprising that Imran Khan &#8212; not just the most celebrated cricket star but indeed the most celebrated Pakistani sportsman &#8212; appears to be gaining ground as the hope for a better future. To his credit is not just the creation of his Tehreek-i-Insaaf party. Of greater credit is indeed his successful establishment of the Shaukat Khanum cancer hospital in Lahore, built by Khan in memory of his late mother. Khan's journey which began with the hospital has taken him further to build a world-class university in one of Pakistan's most remote regions. These are accomplishments which clearly overshadow any similar achievements by Pakistan's mainstream politicians.

Perhaps his biggest plus point is that, unlike other Pakistani politicians, Khan has never been entrusted with the responsibility of running a government. Given that Pakistanis are clearly tired of the options that currently surround the country's politics, many appear to be turning favourably to a star who comes across with the best possible intentions for the future of his country. In a week of disappointment for Pakistan's cricket fans following the convictions in London, Khan is seen by many to be their alternative choice for a leader. 

_Farhan Bokhari is a Pakistan-based commentator who writes on political and economic matters._

gulfnews : Hope springs from cricket star

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sur

14 ex-ministers, including Tareen, to join Imran Khan 
06 November,2011







In first major shift on ground, 14 ex-ministers have announced intention to join Imran Khan&#8217;s PTI.

The 14 ministers include Jehangir Khan Tareen, former minister for industries, production and special initiative.



Tareen is in London these days. He told Dunya News over the phone that he had informed Imran Khan about the names of his group intending to join his party. Among the others who are joining the PTI include *Awais Leghari, Ghulam Sarwar Khan, Ishaq Khakwani, Jamal Leghari and Sardar Tufail.* 

Most of the 14 former ministers seeking to join the PTI had been members of the PML-Q.They would formally announce their joining after Eid.



However, while their announcement would be a welcome step so far as polling is concerned because most of the aspirants are political heavyweights, yet it would be a test for Imran how he would adjust old faces with his slogan of change. He has earlier announced his party s parliamentary committee would decide who to give the party ticket to when the time comes. 



Reports indicate that former foreign minister and PPP&#8217;s leader Shah Mehmood Qureshi is undecided on joining the PTI or not. It is said that Qureshi would more likely announce the decision as an individual, and not a group.



PTI chief Imran Khan, who has taken aback political stalwarts with his impressive rally in Lahore, had disclosed yesterday that 60 per cent of parliamentarians wanted to join his party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

sur said:


> 14 ex-ministers, including Tareen, to join Imran Khan
> 06 November,2011
> 
> However, while their announcement would be a welcome step so far as polling is concerned because most of *the aspirants are political heavyweights, yet it would be a test for Imran how he would adjust old faces with his slogan of change*. He has earlier announced his party s parliamentary committee would decide who to give the party ticket to when the time comes.
> 
> PTI chief Imran Khan, who has taken aback political stalwarts with his impressive rally in Lahore, had disclosed yesterday that 60 per cent of parliamentarians wanted to join his party.



It is indeed a test of Imran Khan and his committee. I personally think he'll only choose a select few - clean and clear ones, and the doubtful ones would be given an option to declare and bring back their assets into Pakistan if they've to be in PTI.

I've heard rumors that even Shareef's and their lobbyist are busy in making an alliance with PTI - in Punjab only?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

A must read for all PTI members and a worth pondering read for Imran Khan and his team.






All Pakistani parties and the status quo can go on an alliance against PTI, to save their existing system of power - a glimpse of it has already been shown by MQM and PPP in Karachi last week. Who knows, tomorrow it could be All vs PTI.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MM_Haider

Who

And here I am thinking, can PTI clean sweep the next elections? Do they even have candidates in Sindh, Balochistan or Southern Punjab for that matter? Is it going to remain the party of unsullied eggs if the likes of Shah Mehmood Qureshi and Mushahid Hussain join it? And lets not forget, even if they dont make an alliance with any party at the moment, wont they inevitably have to after the elections? Then, who will it be with? Cracking the shell in two, if PTI just ends up placing a pixie dent in PML(N)s electorate bum, who will benefit from that? Should PPP support PTI for future dharnas in Punjab? 
Even if rumour has it, I will have the facts on the rocks: *the establishment always assures that there are no hurdles when they support someone in a vested cause. Keeping in mind that its Shahbaz Sharifs government in Punjab, Imran Khans impeccably smooth jalsa in Lahore is an unmistakable indication of the above; his peaceful protest against drones in Peshawar is the other.* *Also, Mian Nawazs perpetual grudge against the army was evident in the APC when he addressed General Kayani by saying where theres smoke theres fire. That can be taken as acknowledging the US point of view to some extent and the beef in the establishments kosher menu card. With Sharifs guns trained on them, maybe the powers that be are looking for other props?*
*Moving on, Imran Khan is very determined about keeping a check on the assets of the current political figures. But shouldnt these good intentions begin at home? A well-known political analyst from PTI said that Imrans annual income culminates to 2 crores from which he donates around 1 crore to Shaukat Khanum and other non-profit institutions. But one cant but have conjectures about where the dough is coming from for all his campaigning. The lighting at Minar-i-Pakistan that day was very well. And then there was the new campaign style introduced by IK - inviting singers to jalsas and covering their boarding and lodging. There were also the caravan of floaters (publicity vans) that roamed around the city with Imrans posters. These ring a bell in ones mind about the finances. Given Imrans insistence that party members arent rich enough, one has to ask: where is the money coming from?*[/SIZE] Imran Khan also announced his visit to China during his jalsa to which he went and quietly ironically (I must consider it situational irony) he came back on a private plane which seemed to be arranged by state authorities. In what capacity did he go there? A couple of days prior to the eye-opening and white-washing jalsa, China seemingly put Pakistan in a critical position (Though not embarrassing) by asking for establishing military bases in FATA, definitely to counter the rising danger of extremism in Xinxiang. Imran, perhaps would have to take a contradictory position if he agreed to the demands put forward by China. Imran would be supporting the Taliban for their cause in Afghanistan and simultaneously would be discouraging Muslim separatists in Xinxiang. If he goes to Saudi Arabia or the Middle East after this, wont it be more conclusive that he is playing in the hands of the establishment?
I was terribly disappointed with some analysts as they predicted Imran denting both right- and left-wing vote banks by offering prayers on stage and then letting the musicians play music before his speech. Is playing music all that is required to prove your liberal leftist credentials? These things once meant entirely something else. That it has come down to this tells us a lot.

The writer is a member of the band Beygairat Brigade that has recently released the single Aaloo Anday.


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> It is indeed a test of Imran Khan and his committee. I personally think he'll only choose a select few - clean and clear ones, and the doubtful ones would be given an option to declare and bring back their assets into Pakistan if they've to be in PTI.
> 
> I've heard rumors that even Shareef's and their lobbyist are busy in making an alliance with PTI - in Punjab only?



Yes, Nawaz ( who is in hiding nowadays from media) has asked his boys to try for some agreement with PTI.

I am sure even if "PTI parliamentary committee" would give ticket to some notorious guy, the Insafians would resist and change their decision... insafians are a sort of a pressure group that would keep PTI on right track.

and InshAllah with Allah's help IK wont be taking any wrong decision anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> Yes, Nawaz ( who is in hiding nowadays from media) has asked his boys to try for some agreement with PTI.
> 
> I am sure even if "PTI parliamentary committee" would give ticket to some notorious guy, the Insafians would resist and change their decision... insafians are a sort of a pressure group that would keep PTI on right track.
> 
> and InshAllah with Allah's help IK wont be taking any wrong decision anyway.



He's got smart and intellectual people in his committee - and it will always be a calculated risk to offer party tickets to a select few from different other parties. 

I personally sometimes think, if the slogan is of change, then PTI should not get anyone from any party - but again it's politics, and a 100 Jackals and 1 lion as their leader comes into mind - a very famous saying by IK himself, which eases me a bit as to Okay, IK knows how to make full use of others in crucial and needy times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

old, but a good read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

In 1995, Imran Khan helped British TV personality Kristiane Backer convert to Islam by introducing her to the religion. She's revealed this to The Independent newspaper. Her story was recently published in a book entitled "From MTV to Mecca, how Islam changed my life." 

&#8220;I was lost but now I&#8217;m found&#8221; In the early 1990s Kristiane Backer was one of the very first presenters on MTV (Europe). For some years she lived and breathed the international music scene quickly gaining a cult following amongst viewers and becoming a darling of the European press. As she reached the pinnacle of her success she realized that, despite having all she could have wished for, she was never truly satisfied. Something very important was missing.

Through a fateful meeting with the famous cricketer Imran Khan she travelled to Pakistan where she encountered a completely different world to the one she knew, the religion and culture of Islam. In place of the stars of the pop scene she was meeting men and women whose lives were dominated by the love of God, men and women who cared very little for the brief glories of this world. She began to read the Koran and to study books about the Faith. A few years later (in 1995), after travelling more widely in the Islamic world and knowing that she had discovered her spiritual path, she embraced Islam in a London mosque. In this private memoir Kristiane Backer tells the story of her conversion and explains how faith at last gave her inner peace and the meaning she had sought.








*We Love you Imran Khan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> He's got smart and intellectual people in his committee - and it will always be a calculated risk to offer party tickets to a select few from different other parties.
> 
> I personally sometimes think, if the slogan is of change, then PTI should not get anyone from any party - but again it's politics, and a 100 Jackals and 1 lion as their leader comes into mind - a very famous saying by IK himself, which eases me a bit as to Okay, IK knows how to make full use of others in crucial and needy times.



I think on the whole Hasan Nisar analysed best IK/PTI, and I really hope he takes a solo flight, and apparently it seems IK is not in control of anyone, neither establishment nor any other group, and he trusts PTI leadership and not these wannabe Insafians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Allama Iqbal's Grandson joins PTI:-
=

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## THE MASK

Must Watch....05:05

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*Ex-IB Chief Masood Sarif Khattak joins PTI *





_
Intelligence Bureau Chief Major (retd) Masood Sharif Khattak joins PTI; aims for NA 15. PHOTO: MUHAMMAD JAVAID/EXPRESS_

ISLAMABAD: Former Intelligence Bureau Chief Major (retd) Masood Sharif Khattak joined the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) on Friday.
Khattak who had resigned from the Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) in 2007, announced the decision to join the PTI in a press conference at his residence alongside PTI Chairman Imran Khan.
Khattak said the PTI would create a new political culture in Pakistan. He will be running for the National Assembly in the next elections from NA 15 constituency in Karak, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
Aside from Khattak, sources say former PPP stalwart Shah Mehmood Qureshi is expected to resign from his membership to the National Assembly and join the PTI. He is expected to make an official announcement during a rally being held in Kashmore on November 27.
As alliances continue to be forged, the PTI has called a crucial party meeting on November 13 to review its anti-government and anti-Nawaz Sharif campaign and to discuss forging alliances with like-minded groups and parties for the next general election.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Is district Karak in KPK ?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Aeronaut said:


> Is district Karak in KPK ?



Yup... as suspected PTI will Insha'allah clean sweep in KPK.


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Yup... as suspected PTI will Insha'allah clean sweep in KPK.



*KP appears to be the province where Imran Khan has a chance to win a considerable number of seats.*

Prospects of Imran Khan in KP &#8211; The Express Tribune

----------------------------------

apart from regular rhetoric of these columnists atleast now they have started to admit some change in ground realities....

but InshAllah PTI will clean sweep.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

*Sheikh Nawaz Khat5ak ex-Law minister(ANP), M.Shareef Khatak(district vice president PPP), M.Haneef Khatak (Toofan group), Abbas Khatak, Najaf Khatak, Inayatuyllah Lhatak, Sajjad Khatak, et5c etc join PTI as well...*
-
-
-
*Sardar M.Faiz Timmon of PML-N & Sardar Surkhuroo Khan joins PTI...*





-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------

he never needed to use "liberal" word, but then again it shows his honesty.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*PTI CEC meeting concludes with important announcements; scrutiny committees to be formed for asset and corruption tracking of politicians
*






The Central Executive Committee of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf met in Islamabad on Sunday, November 13.

The CEC acknowledged that the Lahore rally had transformed the political landscape of the country and Chairman Imran Khan had emerged as the undisputed symbol of national unity and hope. The need was to transform this hope into reality.

The Chairman reiterated that the old ideological members remained the backbone of the party.

It was decided that PTI would continue to interact with various political entities. The CEC also decided that PTI will not forge any alliances for the present.

The CEC decided that the party will welcome all new entrants, but they will be routed through the authorized party channels only.

Scrutiny Committee/s will be nominated by the Chairman to address complaints of substantial corruption against any member of PTI.

A committee will be formed to examine issues of assets obtained through corruption of all politicians including those of PTI.

It was resolved that all attempts to hold fraudulent elections in the country would be vigorously thwarted. All options, including bringing the entire country to a standstill, would be exercised to ensure a genuinely fair and transparent electoral process.

A petition will be filed before the Supreme Court for registration of voters in accordance with their permanent addresses.

Every district organization of PTI will keep in touch with the Election Commission and NADRA offices in its district.

Camps for registration of voters will be established in every UC throughout Pakistan.

A PTI Lawyers&#8217; Convention will be held in Lahore for assigning them the responsibility of monitoring the voters&#8217; registration process.

An appropriate petition will be filed for registration of votes of overseas Pakistanis.

The party decided to file an application in the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) to investigate the award of contract to M/s Karkay Karandiz Company which was questioned even by the Asian Development Bank (ADB). The contract has been given to a relative of the Prime Minister. The following irregularities would be pointed out:

14% advance payment was given illegally.
Higher tariff was approved.
Cost of plant is US$ 130 million and, under the contract, the company will earn US$ 540 million in five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bubble123

AstanoshKhan said:


> *PTI CEC meeting concludes with important announcements; scrutiny committees to be formed for asset and corruption tracking of politicians
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Central Executive Committee of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf met in Islamabad on Sunday, November 13.
> 
> The CEC acknowledged that the Lahore rally had transformed the political landscape of the country and Chairman Imran Khan had emerged as the undisputed symbol of national unity and hope. The need was to transform this hope into reality.
> 
> The Chairman reiterated that the old ideological members remained the backbone of the party.
> 
> It was decided that PTI would continue to interact with various political entities. The CEC also decided that PTI will not forge any alliances for the present.
> 
> The CEC decided that the party will welcome all new entrants, but they will be routed through the authorized party channels only.
> 
> *Scrutiny Committee/s will be nominated by the Chairman to address complaints of substantial corruption against any member of PTI.*
> 
> *A committee will be formed to examine issues of assets obtained through corruption of all politicians including those of PTI.*
> 
> It was resolved that all attempts to hold fraudulent elections in the country would be vigorously thwarted. All options, including bringing the entire country to a standstill, would be exercised to ensure a genuinely fair and transparent electoral process.
> 
> A petition will be filed before the Supreme Court for registration of voters in accordance with their permanent addresses.
> 
> Every district organization of PTI will keep in touch with the Election Commission and NADRA offices in its district.
> 
> Camps for registration of voters will be established in every UC throughout Pakistan.
> 
> A PTI Lawyers&#8217; Convention will be held in Lahore for assigning them the responsibility of monitoring the voters&#8217; registration process.
> 
> An appropriate petition will be filed for registration of votes of overseas Pakistanis.
> 
> The party decided to file an application in the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) to investigate the award of contract to M/s Karkay Karandiz Company which was questioned even by the Asian Development Bank (ADB). The contract has been given to a relative of the Prime Minister. The following irregularities would be pointed out:
> 
> 14% advance payment was given illegally.
> Higher tariff was approved.
> Cost of plant is US$ 130 million and, under the contract, the company will earn US$ 540 million in five years.



Well this should address the concerns of some ppl.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*Agricultural inqilab: PTI strengthens its Kisan wing
*
By Abdul Manan
Published: November 14, 2011




_Chairman Auriga Group joins PTI, chalks out a brief plan regarding ways to improve farmers&#8217; lives. PHOTO: IJAZ MAHMOOD/EXPRESS_


> LAHORE: *Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI), after impressing the urban population of central Punjab is on its way to create vote banks in the rural areas of the province. The party has designed new strategies to strengthen its Kisan wing and to bring an agricultural revolution in the country.*
> *Chairman Auriga Group Jamshed Iqbal Cheema on Monday joined PTI and chalked out a brief plan regarding ways to improve farmers&#8217; lives.*
> Cheema, a well known name in the field of agriculture, has represented Pakistan on countless international forums.
> PTI&#8217;s Lahore Region President Mian Mehmood at a press conference introduced Cheema as a &#8220;promising young person&#8221;. Mehmood also said that the PTI&#8217;s Kisan wing is working for the betterment of the farmers and is introducing many new reforms.
> Mehmood said that Cheema, with his vision and expertise, will draw strategies favourable to farmers, which will later become a part of the party&#8217;s manifesto.
> *Cheema while addressing the press conference said that he has joined the PTI because the two ruling parties have gripped the entire nation over petty issues, ignoring the real matters.*
> *Cheema said that the state of Pakistan&#8217;s agriculture saddens him. He mentioned that around 44 percent of the population sleep hungry every night.*
> &#8220;Issues in Pakistan are not addressed but just rather managed,&#8221; said Cheema.
> Answering to a question about measures that can help improve the agriculture sector of the country, Cheema said that the government should reduce the prices of seeds and fertilisers, initiate agricultural research, increase storage capacity and enhance women&#8217;s role in the field.
> Cheema said that the PTI will implement all these measures. He said that the PTI will also focus on subsidies and that it will only promote targeted subsidies.
> &#8220;Targeted subsidies would bring revolution in the life of a common man,&#8221; said Cheema.
> Cheema also asked people to cast their vote for PTI and to ignore their fears of whether the party will win or not. He said such fears work as obstacles in bringing change.



Agricultural inqilab: PTI strengthens its Kisan wing &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Agriculture expert joins PTI. It will be helpful in bringing the much needed rural revolution in rural Punjab. http://fb.me/T6JomgOs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Minorities joining PTI*

4 Times MPA Javed Michael joins PTI. PTI crossing all barriers.

News Update: Javed Michael, the four time Elected MPA from Sindh and Balochistan, previously earmarked to succeed Late Shahbaz Bhatti joins Pakistan Tehreek e Insaf. He met Imran Khan last evening in Islamabad in company of Vice President PTI Yusaf Malik Gabol, Brigadier Samson Simon Sharaf (Retired) and Arsalan Zia William. He was also joined by Pandit Lall, Om Prakash and Naresh Lall. Formal joining will be announced during a Press Conference in Karachi.

Samson S. Sharaf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

Former PPP worker and a close aide to BB Dr. Israr Shah too met IK today..


----------



## Raftar

hmmmmmmmm i know THIS POST WILL BE DELETED BY SUMONE... 



YAARA KIS PER EITBAAR KAREIN EIK LAST HOPE HEI I.M. PER US K KHILAF PROPAGANDA :confuse:  hei yah HAQEEQAT PATAH NAHI per jo bhi hoga Is ELECTION K BA´AD BAHOT HI DHAMAKE DAAR HO GA:O

KHAIR JO BHI HO GA ACHA HOGA


----------



## Bratva

Raftar said:


> hmmmmmmmm i know THIS POST WILL BE DELETED BY SUMONE...
> 
> 
> 
> YAARA KIS PER EITBAAR KAREIN EIK LAST HOPE HEI I.M. PER US K KHILAF PROPAGANDA :confuse:  hei yah HAQEEQAT PATAH NAHI per jo bhi hoga Is ELECTION K BA´AD BAHOT HI DHAMAKE DAAR HO GA:O
> 
> KHAIR JO BHI HO GA ACHA HOGA



Zayk gold berg was the brother in law of Imran Khan. Dhapine Barak is close friend of Zardari i guess


----------



## StandForInsaf

Raftar said:


> hmmmmmmmm i know THIS POST WILL BE DELETED BY SUMONE...
> 
> 
> 
> YAARA KIS PER EITBAAR KAREIN EIK LAST HOPE HEI I.M. PER US K KHILAF PROPAGANDA :confuse:  hei yah HAQEEQAT PATAH NAHI per jo bhi hoga Is ELECTION K BA´AD BAHOT HI DHAMAKE DAAR HO GA:O
> 
> KHAIR JO BHI HO GA ACHA HOGA





IK is only honest person we see in pakistani politics ,

GEO IK


----------



## Rafael

Raftar said:


> hmmmmmmmm i know THIS POST WILL BE DELETED BY SUMONE...
> 
> 
> 
> YAARA KIS PER EITBAAR KAREIN EIK LAST HOPE HEI I.M. PER US K KHILAF PROPAGANDA :confuse:  hei yah HAQEEQAT PATAH NAHI per jo bhi hoga Is ELECTION K BA´AD BAHOT HI DHAMAKE DAAR HO GA:O
> 
> KHAIR JO BHI HO GA ACHA HOGA



Guess which party's name isn't mentioned in there, and you'll know who is behind it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

I remember Zaid Hamid . he once talked about Shah Mahmood and his son. i dont know who is right who is wrong !


----------



## bc040400065

Now that confirms another Seat in NA and provincial assembly for PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

I am_______, I am Imran Khan Campaign. Be its part and spread the message of Hope!

"I Am Imran Khan" Campaign

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Why the heck does Imran Khan want peace with India? He said a statement today. We should be smart enough to know that India is playing its cards to take our water messing up the Kashmir issue and having us fight the wrong so called terrorists, touching the Baluchistan movement, and using Afghanistan as a proxy war. Why are we the ones begging. This is total failure from Imran's political point of view and nothing like this should ever happen. On the other hand, we are having trade with India... What is this nonsense. 

i think Indians like him as a cricketer and he should keep that in mind only. We must not under estimate Indians as they are very cunning and clever people. They still want a weak Pakistan. 

Now he added Shah Mahmood Quraishi a feudal and a member of PPP. He is really disappointing me now.

He was against MQM and was putting a case on Altaf Hussain the murderer. What is he doing now? Is he backing away from that issue?

We should not forget that this guy owns a 300 canal land. What social reform?

if he wants a good health care system then building one or two my not help. A full free health care system like Cuba, UK, Canada, Sweden should be implemented.

We need socialism in Pakistan and democracy is not the solution. We need a proper revolution with blood shed. This is really important and every country goes through that to be successful. The middle concept of imran khan, Nawaz Sharrif, Zardari, Musharraf will not get us anywhere. We need someone like Mao, Hitler, Stalin.


----------



## Defeater

Inshallah it will happen in future


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Raftar said:


> hmmmmmmmm i know THIS POST WILL BE DELETED BY SUMONE...
> 
> 
> 
> YAARA KIS PER EITBAAR KAREIN EIK LAST HOPE HEI I.M. PER US K KHILAF PROPAGANDA :confuse:  hei yah HAQEEQAT PATAH NAHI per jo bhi hoga Is ELECTION K BA´AD BAHOT HI DHAMAKE DAAR HO GA:O
> 
> KHAIR JO BHI HO GA ACHA HOGA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

^^^^^^^


----------



## JonAsad

Hmmm-






The bholi awam needs to know if its true-


----------



## Rafael

JonAsad said:


> Hmmm-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bholi awam needs to know if its true-



Well its not his 'team' yet. These are few names from the long list that have joined PTI so far. 

Also the law minister during Musharaff's era was Wasi Zafar and not Shahid Akram as mentioned above. Talk about ignorance!

A little effort on google can help PML-N propagate better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

^^ Aleem khan is not in PTI either.
apart from khokhar, I dont know of any if these are associated with PTI or not.


its cheap Nawaz group propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tayyab1796

JonAsad said:


> Hmmm-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is propoganda on steroids ... Imagine if one had to print such a document about PMLN ...that would turn out to be a whole book . All these tactics are tried and proven failures .


----------



## Leader

*Strong influentials from Punjab join PTI after meeting Imran Khan
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

PMLN is dying to find reason to malign Imran Khan as a person and all they are able to do is attack his ex-wife and her relations with her new bf. Shame on them.. you are presenting Imran Khan as a play boy? Who had SEX BED in his house and from who's home those pornographic movies where recovered? Begharat log jab politically counter nahi kar sakte to they are trying to go personal at him.

SHAME PMLN SHAME ON YOU!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

watch this video ...!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

i'd give my vote to imran this time only and lets see if he can bring some change

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*Qamar Zaman, others join PTI*
Friday, November 18, 2011

PESHAWAR/NOWSHERA: Former world squash champion Qamar Zaman and Salim Jan Khan, a close relative of late Khudai Khidmatgar leader Khan Abdul Ghaffar Khan, here Thursday announced to join the Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI).

We welcome all those who are joining PTI and will give them due respect in the party,î said Asad Qaiser, chairman provincial working committee of the party.In Nowshera, additional Secretary General of the Pakistan Muslim League- Quaid (PML-Q) Mian Yahya Shah Kakakhel and provincial senior vice- president Mian Rahim Shah Kakakhel joined the Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf.

The Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf provincial president Asad Qasir along with other party leaders visited the PML-Q leader&#8217;s house on Thursday. After the meeting both the PML-Q leaders announced joining the PTI.

-------

The PTI Tsunami is taking KPK in it's full thrust. Bravo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tayyab1796

Nawaz doing another suicide attack on his party , he is willing to let PPP through senate elections in March 2012 and is yet 'undecided' on resignations . Thank you Nawaz Sharif ... u proved IK right again .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## koolio

Tayyab1796 said:


> Nawaz doing another suicide attack on his party , he is willing to let PPP through senate elections in March 2012 and is yet 'undecided' on resignations . Thank you Nawaz Sharif ... u proved IK right again .


 
Spot on brother each passing day, Nawaz sharif and his cronies are using all their energies to defame Imran khan and his party by bringing in petty issues that are completely irrelevant, I used to support Nawaz sharif but after seeing PML-N and PPP ganging up on PTI, PML-N has lost all my respect instead of focussing on the real issues such as corruption, electricity, Gas and state owned companies etc PML-N has failed miserably in all aspects even though they may be marginally better than PPP.

Insha-allah change is in the air and it will happen very soon because I am sick and tired and fed up with same blah blah we will do this and that, I sincerely believe Imran is the man who can take Pakistan out of the current mess we are in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Must Watch for every Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Omar1984

THE MASK said:


>



Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Imran Khan are the only two Pakistani politicians who are 100% selfless, and care deeply about their country and their people.


----------



## American Eagle

Religion and secular society need to be apart as in separate in all nations, to include Pakistan.


----------



## Omar1984

Leader said:


> *Chairman PTI Imran Khan meets Chinese leadership
> *




Very good move made by Imran Khan to accept China's invitation after the success of the Minar-e-Pakistan Rally.


----------



## W.11

American Eagle said:


> Religion and secular society need to be apart as in separate in all nations, to include Pakistan.



i appreciate your presence here but your input was highly negative and unnecessary and unrelated to the topic


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## asif1986

Electables continue joining PTI

Electables continue joining PTI

Delawar Jan
Sunday, November 20, 2011

PESHAWAR: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) seems to have sustained the pace of its popularity in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa as prominent personalities and politicians continue to join it and people show their willingness in discussions to vote for it.

The party is getting stronger as people continue to join it.

The Imran Khan-led PTI that had hardly any elect able candidates in the province a year ago has now several politicians who have the prospect to win seats and more are gearing to join it.

Though it gained approval among the people fed-up with the established parties and national leaders over the last two years, the Lahore rally provided a big fillip for the party&#8217;s prospect of electoral victory. More than two weeks after the rally, it is still the topic of discussion not only among the public but also the politicians. The debate whether a rally can make a party big is ongoing.

Iftikhar Khan Jhagra, a former PPP provincial minister, recently joined the PTI, providing the party a candidate capable of winning election. Having a checkered political career, Jhagra is confident of winning any seat - provincial or National Assembly - in the coming polls. He had won provincial assembly seat KP-9 in 2002 when the MMA candidates defeated heavyweights of politics but lost by 210 votes in 2008.

Though he said the party would direct him whether to contest election on the provincial or National Assembly seat, he believes he could stand as candidate on PK-9, NA-3 or NA-4. &#8220;A large number of people have already joined PTI here in Jhagra and others are approaching us to make public their affiliation with the PTI,&#8221; Iftikhar Jhagra told The News. At the time when he was talking to The News, he was at a corner meeting in Joganrai where villagers joined the PTI.

&#8220;Previously, only young people had the tendency to affiliate with PTI, but now senior citizens are also joining the party,&#8221; he added. Jhagra said he would turn up a &#8220;great number of people&#8221; who would enter the party fold at the November 25 rally in Jhagra where Imran Khan would deliver an address.

Former Intelligence Bureau Director General and PPP leader Masood Sharif Khattak, who comes from the southern Karak district, has also joined Imran Khan&#8217;s party. He contested election in 2002 from NA-15 but lost to MMA&#8217;s Shah Abdul Aziz. The PTI lacked a base in the southern districts but with his joining, it gained a toehold in that region.

He could be fielded by the PTI in Karak for the lone National Assembly seat from the district.

Yaseen Khalil, a former nazim of Town-III in Peshawar, has also joined the party. In his KP-5 constituency, the PTI workers are overconfident to win the seat irrespective of the candidate&#8217;s influence.

The PTI&#8217;s mainstay in KP until now was Asad Qaiser and his team of young activists. He and crowd-puller Imran Khan were holding public meetings but now known politicians like Jhagra and Khalil who are organising gatherings, at least in and around Peshawar.

The party has issued a schedule for public rallies where politicians from other parties will be announcing their affiliation with it. Among them are ANP&#8217;s dissident MNA Khwaja Muhammad Hoti and PML-Q&#8217;s veteran leader and former federal minister Nisar Muhammad Khan.

Khwaja Hoti&#8217;s son, Omar Farooq Hoti, has already joined the PTI. Reportedly, the former has been waiting to win a promise from Imran Khan to make him the party&#8217;s provincial chief. The PTI has resisted his demand as it runs the risk to alienate the loyalist party activists who stood with Imran Khan through thick and thin.

Khwaja Hoti is expected to announce joining PTI on December 16 at a public meeting with Imran Khan in Mardan. But an aide to Khwaja Hoti created doubts about his decision. &#8220;December 16 is many days away and the political landscape might have changed by then. Who knows he might join PML-N,&#8221; he said. Khwaja Hoti could not be reached for comment. Nisar Muhammad Khan will host Imran Khan in Charsadda to announce his joining the PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Imran met Munter in ISI chief&#8217;s presence









> LONDON: P*akistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI) chairman Imran Khan was recently introduced to Cameron Munter, American Ambassador to Pakistan, in the presence of General Ahmed Shuja Pasha, the ISI chief, according to sources, *The Sunday Times reported. *Imran Khan is said to have gained the backing of the country&#8217;s powerful security establishment, which has grown tired of the corruption pervading the two traditional political groupings, the Pakistan People&#8217;s Party (PPP), led by President Asif Ali Zardari, and the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N), led by Nawaz Sharif, a former prime minister.*
> 
> *Although they do not publicly admit to favouring any party, it is an open secret that the military leadership, and the powerful Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), are backing Imran Khan&#8217;s campaign, said The Sunday Times report.*
> 
> A senior official confirmed that he had the support of the army, but said his rise would cause more political damage to Sharif, the opposition leader and an outspoken military critic, than to the ruling PPP.
> 
> *Others view Imran Khan as a third force to break the dominance of Pakistan&#8217;s two largest parties. &#8220;Perhaps they think he will bring about cleaner and better-quality politics and put fresh life into the country,&#8221; said Talat Masood,* a retired general. &#8220;The military are perturbed by the economy because that affects defence spending.&#8221;
> 
> Imran Khan is reluctant to criticise the military establishment publicly, but he emphasises that he will not be a puppet of the generals. &#8220;Obviously you have to work with them but it doesn&#8217;t mean you have to work under them,&#8221; he told The Times.
> 
> Nawaz Sharif&#8217;s PML claimed last week that &#8220;hidden hands&#8221; were propping Imran Khan up and threatened to trigger early elections by provoking mass resignations from the parliament. The perils of upsetting the army were made clear this week when Husain Haqqani, Pakistan&#8217;s Ambassador to Washington, was forced to offer his resignation after the leak of a memo allegedly sent by the civilian government in May to American officials, asking for help to prevent a coup. Many analysts believe Haqqani, who is unpopular with the military, was made a scapegoat.
> 
> Reports that several generals had snubbed a state banquet before tense meetings with Zardari added to speculation that the PPP has fallen from favour with the military. Despite his popularity, many Pakistanis remain unconvinced that Imran Khan has the political experience to win an election. Several newspapers have also questioned his ability to lead the country, with some describing his policies as naive.
> 
> &#8220;I think it&#8217;s more a vote of no confidence (in the government) than of confidence in Khan,&#8221; said General Mahmud Ali Durrani, a former national security adviser.Imran Khan himself attributes his rising fortunes to the public&#8217;s frustration with their dishonest leaders. &#8220;In recent years, never have the people of Pakistan faced such corruption, lawlessness, lack of governance &#8212; it&#8217;s total chaos,&#8221; he said in an interview last week.
> 
> &#8220;In the beginning people could not connect corruption at the highest levels with poverty and their own situation. Today people have connected it. People realise that unemployment, poverty, inflation are all because of the corruption of the ruling elite.&#8221;
> 
> The PTI chief has pledged that if he wins power, he will make all politicians declare their assets and start paying taxes. &#8220;The reason why Pakistan is bankrupt today is because we have the lowest ratio of tax to gross domestic product and we have the highest amount of corruption,&#8221; he said.
> 
> A combination of his charisma and the public&#8217;s frustration with both mainstream parties drew a crowd estimated at up to 200,000 to a rally in Lahore last month, one of the largest Pakistan has seen.
> 
> *Describing the event as a &#8220;mini-revolution&#8221; and the start of a political &#8220;tsunami&#8221;, Imran Khan said he was confident that the crowds would be even larger at his next rally in Karachi. &#8220;People are looking for change,&#8221; he said.*



Imran met Munter in ISI chief


----------



## Omar1984

^ Theres no proof. And what is the Sunday Times? I searched for the original report from Sunday Times and couldn't find it. Also what is according to sources? What are the sources? This story doesn't make any sense,and its mostly likely false news.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Omar1984 said:


> ^ Theres no proof. And what is the Sunday Times? I searched for the original report from Sunday Times and couldn't find it. Also what is according to sources? What are the sources? This story doesn't make any sense,and its mostly likely false news.



Omar, emphasize on the first Paragraph only. And if you remember IK said it himself numerous times - Establishment needs me, I don't need the establishment. So one can presume that, considering IK's growing popularity, Army and ISI has no option but to side with Imran Khan.

And BTW, what's wrong in that if the protectors of the land supports an honest and capable leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

AstanoshKhan said:


> Omar, emphasize on the first Paragraph only. And if you remember IK said it himself numerous times - Establishment needs me, I don't need the establishment. So one can presume that, considering IK's growing popularity, Army and ISI has no option but to side with Imran Khan.
> 
> And BTW, what's wrong in that if the protectors of the land supports an honest and capable leadership.



You are right about Imran Khan's popularity. I remember Imran Khan saying in Minar-e-Pakistan that many countries have invited him but he chose to accept only China's invitation.

Americans will also try very hard to meet him because U.S. is very interested in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Omar1984 said:


> You are right about Imran Khan's popularity. I remember Imran Khan saying in Minar-e-Pakistan that many countries have invited him but he chose to accept only China's invitation.
> 
> Americans will also try very hard to meet him because U.S. is very interested in Pakistan.



US has their stakes in Pakistan just like China has, and since they foresee IK is the next premier, they'll need someone to save their stakes for them. As I said, IK is no ones man, Army/ISI, US and China has to support him willingly or unwillingly. Now it's upto IK and his team, how they plays their cards. IK has to gain support of the US too, or else US will not let go any opportunity to get rid off him.

And Allah SWT knows the best.


----------



## Omar1984

AstanoshKhan said:


> US has their stakes in Pakistan just like China has, and since they foresee IK is the next premier, they'll need someone to save their stakes for them. As I said, IK is no ones man, Army/ISI, US and China has to support him willingly or unwillingly. Now it's upto IK and his team, how they plays their cards. IK has to gain support of the US too, or else US will not let go any opportunity to get rid off him.
> 
> And Allah SWT knows the best.



Imran Khan should stand by his principles and not give into U.S. pressure like Musharraf, Zardari, and Ganjay brothers did.

InshAllah Pakistan will become a prosperous and peaceful nation under the leadership of Imran Khan.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

IK right now is eyed by everyone as in his Lahore Jalsa he discussed about the secret memo of Zardari sent to Mullen.
How did he know that??


----------



## Omar1984

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> IK right now is eyed by everyone as in his Lahore Jalsa he discussed about the secret memo of Zardari sent to Mullen.
> How did he know that??



The article was published in Financial Times long before Imran Khan's speech in Minar-e-Pakistan. 

And the article clearly says a Pakistani Diplomat.

PTI is not an illiterate political party like PPP and PML-N.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

AstanoshKhan said:


> Imran met Munter in ISI chiefs presence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran met Munter in ISI chief





*ISPR rejects UK newspaper story*



Inter Services Public-relations (ISPR) on Monday strongly rejected story appeared in an UK newspaper about meeting of Imran Khan and Cameron Munter in the presence of Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) chief.

A spokesman of ISPR in a statement has categorically and strongly denied a news report which appeared in Sunday Times, UK newspaper and also carried in national media that Imran Khan, chairman PTI was introduced to Cameron Munter, US Ambassador in Pakistan in the presence of Lieutenant General Ahmad Shuja Pasha, DG ISI. It is totally baseless and concocted story, spokesman concluded.


ISPR rejects UK newspaper story | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AstanoshKhan




----------



## AstanoshKhan

... and now from Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tayyab1796

PTI has decided to serve legal notice to Sunday Times ... IK met General Pasha or not , its not my headache , my headache is rampant inflation, bad governance , corruption , tried-and-failed so called leaders . Just heard a news on Geo TV that Zulfiqar Mirza and IK contacted each other and shared 'best wishes' for each other (ALLAH ALMIGHTY Imran ko Karachi main Khair say rakhay ...amen) ...what's cooking ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Tayyab1796 said:


> PTI has decided to serve legal notice to Sunday Times ... IK met General Pasha or not , its not my headache , my headache is rampant inflation, bad governance , corruption , tried-and-failed so called leaders . Just heard a news on Geo TV that Zulfiqar Mirza and IK contacted each other and shared 'best wishes' for each other (ALLAH ALMIGHTY Imran ko Karachi main Khair say rakhay ...amen) ...what's cooking ??



It looks like Ganjay brothers paid Sunday Times to write the article. I dont think its a coincidence that this article was published the same day of the PML-N Faisalabad Jalsa. PTI should take legal action, and make Sunday Times bankrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*PTI preparations for Peshawar power show in full swing*

http://nation.com.pk/pakistan-news-...rations-for-Peshawar-power-show-in-full-swing


PESHAWAR - Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insafs tsunami is seemingly set to make the titanic of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government sink by holding a huge public gathering in Peshawar on November 25.
A number of prominent political and social figures will formally join the PTI on the occasion. In order to render PTIs show successful, corner meetings and preparations are underway in full swing. Various committees have already been formed for the purpose. The public meeting will be held at Jhagra village, situated in the suburbs of the provincial metropolis. 

Chairman PTI Imran Khan, along with other central and provincial office-bearers of the party, will address to the gathering. PTIs provincial leadership considers November 25 show a tsunami, which, according to them, will sink the titanic of provincial government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Hundreds of thousands of people and PTI workers are expected to attend the gathering. A huge procession will proceed to Jhagra from GT Road in Peshawar city. 

Speaking to various public meetings, the PTI ex-provincial president Asad Qaiser has claimed that PTI will give a new Pakistan to its people by providing them with justice, jobs, security, peace and respect, saying that that was why people were joining the PTI. He said people wanted a prosperous Pakistan. 

To mobilise maximum people to participate in the scheduled show, PTI has launched an advertisement drive in local and national media and it is expected that not only the PTI workers from Peshawar, but also from across the province, will attend the gathering. The PTI gathering is claimed to become one of the biggest shows of power the PTI has so far arranged in KP.

Moreover, various gigantic banners and posters, carrying the pictures of Imran Khan and other party leaders, have been displayed in Peshawar and at its entry and exit points. PTI ex-provincial secretary information Zahid Hussain, while speaking at a public gathering in Urmar Pauyan, said the governments days were numbered as it completely failed to deliver. He said a sense of insecurity and deprivation deepened among the masses, and they wanted a change through votes. Thus, he said, the government should announce a date for holding fresh elections, otherwise, no one could stop a revolution, which would ruin each and everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## koolio

Tayyab1796 said:


> PTI has decided to serve legal notice to Sunday Times ... IK met General Pasha or not , its not my headache , my headache is rampant inflation, bad governance , corruption , tried-and-failed so called leaders . Just heard a news on Geo TV that Zulfiqar Mirza and IK contacted each other and shared 'best wishes' for each other (ALLAH ALMIGHTY Imran ko Karachi main Khair say rakhay ...amen) ...what's cooking ??



Exactly you hit the nail on the head, like I said before Nawaz sharif and his cronies are at it yet again they are still not learning from their mistakes instead of tackling real issues, they are engaged in intense propaganda against PTI, Sorry PML-N your time is up. Godwilling PTI will come to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr42O

ISI supporting Imran Khan is even more reason for vote PTI. ISI/Army are fed up with all other leaders who have had there chances but wasted in fighting against each other. Rob ppl , banks, Pakistan for what ever they could to but flashy stuff in europe. How they hell can they make so much money ???? 

Nawaz Sharif saying i have learned from my faults and have changed. Has he ? Did he give back all money he and his friends has stolen ? has he been in jail for his crimes ? I know from my city how currupt Nawaz Sharif and his mpa mna's are. Nawaz sharif visited mpa of our town in 1990s. City was cleaned for first time in decads. A new road was made all the way to were Nawaz sharif Pejaro stopped. He was there for maybe 15 30min.

Same stories from other cities arround my area. Nawaz sharif start private banks were they robbed every one for money. My uncle was manager for one in these banks and had to pay from his pocket to every one who opened account in his bank. So all his crimes are well known.

Nawaz sharif with his mama chacha etc was on visit to opening of PTV in Europe. He spent 3 millions norwegain kr for one night at Grand Hotel Oslo. 3 millions kr ................. one room cost arround 800 - 1000 kr. I think 1kr was 11 rupees at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Leader said:


> *PTI preparations for Peshawar power show in full swing*
> 
> PTI preparations for Peshawar power show in full swing | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online
> 
> 
> PESHAWAR - Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf&#8217;s &#8216;tsunami&#8217; is seemingly set to make the titanic of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government sink by holding a huge public gathering in Peshawar on November 25.
> A number of prominent political and social figures will formally join the PTI on the occasion. In order to render PTI&#8217;s show successful, corner meetings and preparations are underway in full swing. Various committees have already been formed for the purpose. The public meeting will be held at Jhagra village, situated in the suburbs of the provincial metropolis.
> 
> Chairman PTI Imran Khan, along with other central and provincial office-bearers of the party, will address to the gathering. PTI&#8217;s provincial leadership considers November 25 show a &#8216;tsunami&#8217;, which, according to them, will sink the titanic of provincial government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Hundreds of thousands of people and PTI workers are expected to attend the gathering. A huge procession will proceed to Jhagra from GT Road in Peshawar city.
> 
> Speaking to various public meetings, the PTI ex-provincial president Asad Qaiser has claimed that PTI will give a &#8216;new&#8217; Pakistan to its people by providing them with justice, jobs, security, peace and respect, saying that that was why people were joining the PTI. He said people wanted a prosperous Pakistan.
> 
> To mobilise maximum people to participate in the scheduled show, PTI has launched an advertisement drive in local and national media and it is expected that not only the PTI workers from Peshawar, but also from across the province, will attend the gathering. The PTI gathering is claimed to become one of the biggest shows of power the PTI has so far arranged in KP.
> 
> Moreover, various gigantic banners and posters, carrying the pictures of Imran Khan and other party leaders, have been displayed in Peshawar and at its entry and exit points. PTI ex-provincial secretary information Zahid Hussain, while speaking at a public gathering in Urmar Pauyan, said the government&#8217;s days were numbered as it completely failed to deliver. He said a sense of insecurity and deprivation deepened among the masses, and they wanted a change through votes. Thus, he said, the government should announce a date for holding fresh elections, otherwise, no one could stop a revolution, which would ruin each and everything.



will it be like lahore jalsa, i think too narrow a window to get publicised this jalsa in peshawar??


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Hasan Nisar nailed it once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

* PTI secretariat sealed over tax non-payment
*
LAHORE: The excise authorities sealed the main secretariat of Tehreek-e-Insaaf (PTI) located here at Jail Road over non-payment of property tax Tuesday, Geo News reported.

According to excise department sources, the step was taken due to non-payment of Rs350,000 tax amount despite multiple reminders issued to the party office. Therefore, the authorities resorted to seal the main secretariat of PTI at Jail Road. 

PTI secretariat sealed over tax non-payment - GEO.tv

===================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Shahbaz orders to open PTI office
Submitted 5 mins ago 
Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has ordered the provincial Excise Department to immediately open the main office that was sealed today due to non-payment of property tax. According to a statement issued here on Tuesday said that the Excise Department sealed the office without government consent. The statement noted that Shahbaz Sharif asked the excise authorities to open the office and resolve the issue after holding talks with PTIs office.
Shahbaz orders to open PTI office | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


Good gesture!! I Like it.!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

KarachiPunk said:


> will it be like lahore jalsa, i think too narrow a window to get publicised this jalsa in peshawar??



Definitely not enough publicity like the Lahore jalsa, media is not like the Lahore Jalsa, that oozing and buzzing atmosphere, lets wait though.

25 Nov is friday , so awkward.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Rafael said:


> * PTI secretariat sealed over tax non-payment
> *



Why the tax was not paid? Waiting for PTI's official statement on this.

BTW, PML-N is looking for every single bit to help them decrease PTI's popularity in Punjab.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

US Ambassador Kamroon Mistor said in his interview with hamid mir that Imran Khan is not against America. you can see this interview tonight on Geo News( Capital Talk )


----------



## Rafael

New rap song - Kon bachaye ga Pakistan, Imran Khan Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Tameem said:


> Shahbaz orders to open PTI office
> Submitted 5 mins ago
> Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has ordered the provincial Excise Department to immediately open the main office that was sealed today due to non-payment of property tax. According to a statement issued here on Tuesday said that the Excise Department sealed the office without government consent. The statement noted that Shahbaz Sharif asked the excise authorities to open the office and resolve the issue after holding talks with PTI&#8217;s office.
> Shahbaz orders to open PTI office | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online
> 
> 
> Good gesture!! I Like it.!!



now ask your pmln to open their hearts little more and give some sugar to awaam too, they have so many sugar mills.

---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 AM ----------




Tameem said:


> Shahbaz orders to open PTI office
> Submitted 5 mins ago
> Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has ordered the provincial Excise Department to immediately open the main office that was sealed today due to non-payment of property tax. According to a statement issued here on Tuesday said that the Excise Department sealed the office without government consent. The statement noted that Shahbaz Sharif asked the excise authorities to open the office and resolve the issue after holding talks with PTIs office.
> Shahbaz orders to open PTI office | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online
> 
> 
> Good gesture!! I Like it.!!



now ask your pmln to open their hearts little more and give some sugar to awaam too, they have so many sugar mills.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tayyab1796

PMLN is rattled to the core now ... Propaganda campaign against IK is in full swing ... every measure is being taken to make jalsas look bigger . Today on Dunya TV they showed school going children in Gujranwala were flocked together and were made part of a Pro-Nawaz rally and that they will be sent to Nawaz Sharif's jalsa on Friday 25th Nov , 2011 . The school principals have been told to send their students n teachers to jalsa on Friday ... wow isn't that Democracy Nawaz Sharif style ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

last date was 23 Nov, shah se ziyada shah ke wafadar closed it on 20th, hence on paying dues on 22 Nov it got cleared. 

very cheap tactics !! just check the sequence of news, and the news itself, clearly defaming PTI and promoting Nawaz Mafia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

another jalsa in lahore will root out ganjas i guess??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Qureshi invites Imran to Ghotki public meeting *


ISLAMABAD: Four days before his Ghotki public meeting, Shah Mehmood Qureshi met Mian Nawaz Sharif on Tuesday on his invitation. Ostensibly, a guessing game is still on about his future political alignment &#8212; PML-N or PTI.

Qureshi will unveil his future line of action on November 27 at a public meeting in Ghotki, a border district inside Sindh, where he has significant following, both spiritually and politically. *Not Nawaz Sharif or Shahbaz Sharif, Imran has been invited to the event and this, in a way, indicates the PTI can be his new political destination*. Qureshi insists he will announce his future political alignment in Ghotki.

PTI central information secretary Omar Sarfraz Cheema confirmed the Sunday&#8217;s event was Qureshi&#8217;s initiative and his party chairman had been invited to it. Cheema also expressed his ignorance about Qureshi&#8217;s future plan.

&#8220;Please wait for November 27,&#8221; he said, when The News approached him on telephone in Lahore.Sources close to the Makhdoom of Multan claim that he is not alone in starting new innings with a new political party and they insisted Qureshi&#8217;s most likely choice would be Imran Khan&#8217;s PTI. 

He will not be alone in making a formal announcement on his new destination but a group of politicians, primarily from southern Punjab, will also do so. A forward bloc that has emerged in the PPP Punjab and supported the former foreign minister is also expected to join the PTI, more likely on November 27.

Needless to say, Qureshi&#8217;s new political option is the PTI and his joining the party will arguably be the most significant boost to a party that has set the alarm bells ringing in the PML-N and PPP following its recent Lahore public meeting.

&#8220;Let me first make an announcement about my own future. Only then I can try to persuade others to also join me,&#8221; said the soft-spoken Qureshi. Asked about his meeting with Nawaz Sharif, he said he met the PML-N leader on his invitation, as both enjoyed cordial relations since long.

He did not agree with this correspondent that during his rendezvous with the PML-N leader, he presented a charter of demands before him. *When asked could he be the next chief minister of the Punjab after joining a political party, Qureshi said his future political alignment would be without preconditions or demands. &#8220;Had this been the case, I would have not resigned as foreign minister. National interests and prestige is more important to me,&#8221; he emphasised*.



Qureshi invites Imran to Ghotki public meeting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tayyab1796

IK did a jalsa today in Ckakwal and attracted a very large crowd . This jalsa had people equal in number to Nalaiq League's Faisalabad Jalsa if not less .


----------



## Tayyab1796

hav a look at a pic of Chakwal's Jalsa on 24th Nov , 2011
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...8381549527.353925.151626539526&type=1&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Tayyab1796 said:


> hav a look at a pic of Chakwal's Jalsa on 24th Nov , 2011
> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More



I must say, the Jalsa was a massive one. Look at the crowed - jam packed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

^^ agenciyaan kerwa rahi hain 

Chairman Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf Imran khan ka khitab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

AstanoshKhan said:


> I must say, the Jalsa was a massive one. Look at the crowed - jam packed.




People of Chakwal are very Patriotic Pakistanis so I am not surprised to see this huge crowd.

 *ALL PATRIOTIC PAKISTANIS SUPPORT IMRAN KHAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Miyan Saab Hun Jaan Dayoo....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

imran is running on busy schedule??

tomo peshawar, 27 ghotki, etc etc

plzz imran khan a separate and impressive speech for karachi because we karachites are very interactive online so we know your speeches are very indifferent, v know wht you gonna say here


----------



## Omar1984

KarachiPunk said:


> imran is running on busy schedule??
> 
> tomo peshawar, 27 ghotki, etc etc
> 
> plzz imran khan a separate and impressive speech for karachi because we karachites are very interactive online so we know your speeches are very indifferent, v know wht you gonna say here



I believe Imran Khan will give even a more impressive speech in Karachi because it will be on Quaid-e-Azam's birthday (December 25th) and will be near Mazar-e-Quaid. Also Karachi has more flavor and more diversity so it will be a great Jalsa in Karachi InshAllah


----------



## W.11

tahreek insaf should use pamphlets distibute them and use their workers to go in villages and educate people like the polio teams goes to each and every village or dehaat, make them aware about current situation and the solution, convince them to vote imran khan

in this way people will turn to imran khan

this is what happened when muslim league created pakistan, made every muslim aware, so in short time pakistan became reality

this is what happened in chinese communist long march

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*PTI will take action against British newspaper: Imran Khan*

LAHORE: Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) chief Imran Khan said on Wednesday that his party will take legal action against the newspaper that published a report alleging that he was introduced to Ambassador Cameron Munter in the presence of the director general of the Pakistani intelligence agency.

Khan had earlier termed the report &#8220;totally fabricated and false.&#8221;

The report was published in British newspaper The Sunday Times and was also reported by local newspapers. It alleges that the PTI chief was introduced to Munter in General Shuja Pasha&#8217;s presence, adding that Khan is supported by the Pakistani intelligence agency and military. The ISPR also issued a statement earlier this week terming the story &#8220;totally baseless and concocted&#8221;.

Talking to the media at the Lahore airport today (Wednesday), the PTI chief said:

&#8220;We have written a letter to The Sunday Times. We have clearly told them if they do not retract their report we will take action against them.&#8221;

Khan also said that President Asif Ali Zardari is responsible for the memo scandal and that Pakistan&#8217;s ambassador to the US Husain Haqqani should have resigned earlier as he has not been loyal to the country.

When asked about his upcoming rally in Karachi, he said that PTI will arrange a &#8220;mammoth gathering&#8221; on December 25 in Karachi.

&#8220;Right now the Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) and Zulfiqar Mirza are on opposite sides and the people of Karachi are divided,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;I am trying to unite Pakistan&#8230; if Karachi rises, Pakistan will rise.&#8221;

PTI is planning a rally in Karachi on December 25 near the Mazar-e-Quaid. The party&#8217;s goal is to bring out a whopping 200,000 people. Party officials earlier told The Express Tribune that the December 25 rally&#8217;s theme will be &#8216;National Unity&#8217; as Khan wants everyone to participate, above ethnic divides.



PTI will take action against British newspaper: Imran Khan &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Ex-senator, others on PTI bandwagon* 

LAHORE A large number of notable political figures from different political parties - including former Senator Shafqat Mehmood, ex-district Nazims Raja Tariq Kiani, Javed Kahlun, former MNA Riffat Javed - announced joining the Pakistan Tehreek e Insaaf (PTI) on Wednesday. 

PPP Lahore ex-president Asgher Gujjer, former PML-N MPA Zia Ahmed Khan, former tehsil Nazim, Sargodha, Ali Asgher Laari, Awami National Party Punjab (Women Wing) president Neelam Shah, Gujjer Khan ex-Nazim Tariq Kiani joined the PTI along with their thousands of supporters, expressing confidence in the leadership of Imran Khan.

&#8220;Even the US has started to feel the wind of change in Pakistan,&#8221; said PTI chief Imran Khan, while responding to a question related with the statement of US high ups about the PTI&#8217;s rising popularity in the country.

Responding to a question about his meeting with Cameron Munter, Imran said that he had met him a few months back. 

To a query about his meeting with the military hierarchy, he said that he had never met Gen Kayani in individual capacity. 

He said that he had had only one meeting with ISI chief Gen Shuja Pasha in which he had discussed the issue of drone strikes in Pakistan and the wave of terrorism in the country. 

Challenging the Sharifs and Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan, Imran said he would declare his assets after Muharram ul Haram and the PML-N leadership should also come up with complete detail of the properties they possessed in London as well as in other parts of the world.

To another question related with the call of &#8216;long march&#8217; against the Zardari government, Imran said the PTI would not become a part of any such call given by PML-N, adding that &#8216;N&#8217; League was the supporter of status quo and wanted to take its turn after the PPP whereas the PTI struggle was against the status quo. 

He said both PPP and PML-N might once again get united against the PTI as both parties had the same agenda of remaining in power. The partnership had ruined the country, he said.

To a question about the sealing of PTI office in Lahore by the Punjab government, he said the Sharifs were acting like dictators, asking them to avoid such tactics.

He said whenever the PML-N had come into power, it forgot all democratic norms and started victimizing its rivals. He said the tsunami of the PTI had scared everyone and the wave would break every barrier that came in its way. To a query why the PTI was allowing the old faces to join its fold, Imran replied, &#8220;Should I import faces from other countries? It&#8217;s all about a leader; if the leader is fair, his team will work well.&#8221;

He said the PTI would not ignore its committed workers. To a question about Shah Mehmood Qureshi, he said it was his choice to join any party. 

To a question about the issue of South Punjab, he said that he was in favour of new provinces but this must not be done in haste. He said there must be a debate over this issue and all the aspects should be discussed before making any such discussion. 

When asked to comment over the memo scandal, he said that the resignation of Hussain Haqqani from the slot of Ambassador was not enough, calling for judicial inquiry to bring facts to the surface.


Ex-senator, others on PTI bandwagon


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

With the current rate of corruption along with debt financing and growing Defense expenditures

1. Pakistan will run out of money for importing fuel by the mid 2012
2. In 2013 GOP will have no money to pay pensions and pays for many 
3. Pakistan will have to cut defense or default on local and international loan payments 
4. PIA , Railway , Steal mill and PSO will default

Just by cutting down on corruption Pakistan can be saved but the current GOP is shameless corrupt. People of Pakistan has to vote for some one who can bring down corruption else bankruptcy and no defense money.

The GOP is printing money like crazy resulting increased inflation and if they go to IMF will result in huge increases in utility bills for Pakistanis. 

Musharraf ,PPP , PML, MQM and ANP all had big share in WOT money but now US will not give hand outs any more, they are packing up for the costly wars. 

Even US ambassador to Pakistan has admitted that all the US aid went in to corruption and common people got nothing out of it.


----------



## Omar1984

*Politicians continue flocking to PTI*


LAHORE - Imran Khan&#8217;s triumphing stride continues and this time he succeeded in denting the ruling Pakistan People&#8217;s Party (PPP) in Lahore, as *former PPP Lahore president Chaudhry Asghar Gujjar along with a large number of PPP members joined the Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI).*

Prominent figures joining the PTI on Wednesday include *former PPP senator Shafqat Mahmood and Awami National Party (ANP) leader Neelam Shah, among a dozen politicians from the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) and the PML-Quaid*. 

Imran Khan after arriving from London spent a busy day in collecting more and more members for his party. Khan refused to comment on the meeting between Shah Mahmood Qureshi and PML-N chief Nawaz Sharif, however confirmed that his party had already invited Qureshi into its fold. At the residence of Shafqat Mahmood, *the PTI chief said the PPP and the PML-N were not political parties but dynasties of specific families, and that their members were like the servants of those families*. 

Imran said that after the month of Muharram, he would publicly announce the details of his properties and assets. He said the Punjab government was not permitting the PTI to hold a rally on November 26 at Shujaabad, where notables of Multan were expected to join the party. He warned the Punjab government to refrain from using such tactics to resist the PTI. He announced to hold a rally in Karachi on December 25. 

Later at his residence in Zaman Park, Lahore, Khan said the nation in the coming days would hear &#8220;more good news&#8221; of politicians entering the PTI. While welcoming the fresh entrants, *Khan announced that only those who had a strong belief and faith in the party&#8217;s manifesto would be allowed to stay in the PTI*. 

Responding to a query on including old political faces in his party, the PTI chief said the new members &#8220;were from Pakistan and not imported from abroad&#8221;. He added that a scrutiny committee of the party had been formed and a parliamentary board of the party would finalise the names of the candidates for the next election. He made it clear that the PTI would prefer new faces as candidates in the next election. 

*Among those joining the PTI on Wednesday, prominent figures include former PPP senator Shafqat Mahmood, former PPP-Lahore president Chaudhry Asghar Gujjar, PPP-Lahore Vice President Mian Aslam, Rahimyar Khan District Bar President Hassan Nawaz Niazi, Sheikh Anwar, Manzoor Warraich, former PML-N MPA Zia Ahmed Khan, former Sargodha tehsil nazim Asghar Larri, former Narowal nazim Javaid Kahlon, former Rawalpindi Nazim Raja Tariq Kiani, ANP-Punjab women wing president Neelam Shah and former MNA Riffat Kahlon*.

Earlier talking to reporters at Lahore Airport after returning from London, Khan urged the formation of a judicial commission to probe the memo controversy. He held President Asif Ali Zardari responsible for the issue. 

The memogate scandal should be investigated at a higher level. If it is true then it is treason against the state. Resignation of Hussain Haqqani is a correct step. Zardari is the person who is really responsible for this issue,&#8221; Khan said. He said the formation of a commission by the government in this regard was purposeless.

*&#8220;Nawaz Sharif and Asif Zardari are brothers and both are tax evaders,&#8221; he said, adding, &#8220;Their wealth is lying in offshore accounts.&#8221; Khan said the PML-N and the PPP had destroyed the country*.

To a question about his meeting with the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) chief, he said, &#8220;*I feel no need to hide anything. I had told one-and-a-half-year earlier that I held a meeting with ISI chief General Shujaa Pasha regarding the ongoing war against terrorism. Later, I neither met General Kiani nor General Pasha. Nawaz Sharif and other persons run after them to have a meeting.&#8221;*

When asked about his meeting with US Ambassador Cameron Munter in the presence of the ISI chief, *Khan said that he would sue the British newspaper in a UK court for publishing a fake report about the meeting*.

He said Nawaz Sharif had increased the number of his factories from one to 27. &#8220;*The Sharifs are a by-product of the establishment. They have been brought up in the nursery of establishment and are now living in their Raiwind palace*,&#8221; he charged.

*He said Nawaz had obtained Rs 3.5 million from the ISI*, and a case in this regard was pending in the court. &#8220;The Supreme Court should hear this case so that people could know who received money and up to what extent. Nawaz Sharif should quit the politics now.&#8221; 

Regarding his former wife&#8217;s visit to Pakistan, he said, &#8220;My wife came to Pakistan with her family and the PML-N unleashed a mudslinging campaign against her that she had come in connection with my public meetings. *The PML-N also charged her with working for the Jewish lobby despite the fact that her family is Christian*.&#8221;

To a question about the military operation in tribal areas, he said the military option was not a solution to terrorism, adding that the whole world had recognised dialogue as the only option to address the issue of terrorism. 

&#8220;The US is fighting in Afghanistan for the last 10 years, but no solution has been evolved. Therefore, the Afghan issue could be resolved through talks,&#8221; he stressed. 




Politicians continue flocking to PTI | Pakistan Today | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia


----------



## W.11

*Imran due in Peshawar today to set tempo in KP
*

PESHAWAR: Imran Khan is visiting the city and the suburban Jhagra village today to welcome a noted banker and a former PPP lawmaker into his party.

The banker is Muhammad Saleem Jan, the grandson of freedom fighter Khan Abdul Ghaffar Khan and cousin of Awami National Party chief Asfandyar Wali Khan. His joining is symbolic because he is not a politician but made his mark as a banker. However, a no-confidence in his grandfather&#8217;s party and faith in Imran sends a very important message to ANP workers. 

Saleem Jan will address a press conference with Imran on Friday at his University Town residence where he is hosting lunch for the PTI chief.

In the evening, the PTI chief will formally welcome Iftikhar Khan Jhagra, who quit PPP. The welcome will be accorded in a much-hyped rally in Jhagra village near Peshawar, where Imran will address party workers.

For PTI, former lawmaker Khurshid Azam&#8217;s joining created hopes of some kind of support in Hazara, the Muslim League stronghold. He belongs to an influential political family which had a long association with Muslim League. His grandfather, Sher Ahmad Khan, was chairman of Union Council Havelian during Ayub Khan&#8217;s regime.

His father Muhammad Azam Khan was jailed for participating in Nizam-e-Mustafa Movement. He contested election as an independent candidate in 1977 but lost. Khurshid Azam contested election from PF-37 (now PK-47) in 1997 and won. He said with confidence that he would win the seat again, this time from the PTI platform. &#8220;We have served people of this area and enjoy their support. Also, youth have stood up for change under the leadership of Imran,&#8221; he explained.

&#8220;[Pervez] Musharraf pressured us to quit PML-N and join PML-Q. He promised to make a member of our family district nazim, besides offering ticket but we refused,&#8221; Khurshid told The News, when asked why he ended his family&#8217;s long association with Muslim League.

&#8220;We did not abandon Nawaz Sharif in difficult times when he was deposed and jailed. Now we think he failed to play his role as opposition leader by allowing the current government to continue with its loot and plunder,&#8221; he added.

After getting a toehold in Hazara division where former provincial minister Yousaf Ayub Khan has also joined PTI, Imran is visiting Peshawar to address the Jhagra rally to set the tempo in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Though the party plans to hold &#8220;bigger than Lahore rally&#8221; in coming weeks, it has made all-out efforts to make the Jhagra event a big political show.

The newcomer Iftikhar Jhagra ran an aggressive media campaign including advertisements in Urdu and English language newspapers to pull a huge crowd. He has also installed massive billboards to publicise the rally. He is upbeat the rally will be &#8220;historic.&#8221; The public meeting, he told a press conference on Wednesday, &#8220;will leave a significant impact on Khyber Pakhtunkhwa politics.&#8221; 

In another encouraging development for the PTI, an entire PK-77 chapter of the ANP in Buner district switched loyalty to Tehrik-e-Insaf.


----------



## umar khattak

It is not gonna happen at all!!! Imran is being brought anyways ( atleast an effort is being made; it has always succeeded in the past ( Muslim League-created by Zia Ul Haq, MQM etc) it might succeed this time too. We will have to wait and see. By the way, how is Imran Khan going to tackle extremists? Extremists are not willing to lay arms, so signing peace agreement has no significance. Imran Khan seems to be neither condemning Taliban nor USA. He simply has turned his attention away from the biggest evils of Pakistan


----------



## umar khattak

Imran Khan did not field a candidate in PK 61. He knows well what his popularity is like in Pakhtunkhwa. Salim Jan has never supported ANP. He has been a business man. his joining PTI does not send any message to the heirs of Pakhtunkhwa. Iftikhar Jhagra is spending millions to make the rally a success ! Is this what millions of rupees are worth for? just to make a rally successfull ! Double Standards ! Imran says one thing and does something else. Wake up people ! Open your eyes ! Imran is another PML-Q, PML-N, IJI etc the KING's PARTY !!!!!!


----------



## Zarvan

umar khattak said:


> Imran Khan did not field a candidate in PK 61. He knows well what his popularity is like in Pakhtunkhwa. Salim Jan has never supported ANP. He has been a business man. his joining PTI does not send any message to the heirs of Pakhtunkhwa. Iftikhar Jhagra is spending millions to make the rally a success ! Is this what millions of rupees are worth for? just to make a rally successfull ! Double Standards ! Imran says one thing and does something else. Wake up people ! Open your eyes ! Imran is another PML-Q, PML-N, IJI etc the KING's PARTY !!!!!!


Mr hiring a ground arranging the step takes money and I have people in ISI they are not supporting him you wake up and know the truth sir before talking and he has always talked about Tribal Cause if you want to close your ears no body can do nothing about it

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------




umar khattak said:


> Imran Khan did not field a candidate in PK 61. He knows well what his popularity is like in Pakhtunkhwa. Salim Jan has never supported ANP. He has been a business man. his joining PTI does not send any message to the heirs of Pakhtunkhwa. Iftikhar Jhagra is spending millions to make the rally a success ! Is this what millions of rupees are worth for? just to make a rally successfull ! Double Standards ! Imran says one thing and does something else. Wake up people ! Open your eyes ! Imran is another PML-Q, PML-N, IJI etc the KING's PARTY !!!!!!


Mr hiring a ground arranging the step takes money and I have people in ISI they are not supporting him you wake up and know the truth sir before talking and he has always talked about Tribal Cause if you want to close your ears no body can do nothing about it


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Iftikhar Khan Jhagra welcomes all the units of PTI and Media to the event and pays special thanks to women. He welcomes Chairman with Pashto Traditional Words, '' PA KHAIR RAGHLE''. and said I announce publicly to resign from CEC and other offices of PPP and join PTI. I left PPP due to the feudalism culture and intended towards PTI due to the representation of low and middle class people.

Chairman welcomed the new joinees and said that The real tsunami is evident. A new Pakistan is formed. I congratulate you all for taking part for a new Pakistan. 25th December will witness a history in Karachi. I will terminate the hatred among different communities of Karachi and will bring real peace. Education, economy, and health system will be based on true justice.* I am always asked that some hidden forces are behind PTI. Today I would like to accept the reality but the hidden force is ALLAH behind PTI. I pray to Allah and Allah bless me always. PTI will form a New Pakistan inshAllah.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tayyab1796

Yesterday Saad Rafique of PMLN , a PPP guy and Kashmala Tariq of PMLQ said in Hamid Mir's program Capital Talk on Geo TV that his channel gives alot of coverage to Imran ... why was that so ? , Hamid replied they also gave coverage to others but the three participants joined hands in criticising Hamid Mir that media was showing Imran's every move and this was helping his popularity ... Is it because of this criticism that imran's show in Peshawar today isn't being shown on TV or what?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Tayyab1796 said:


> Yesterday Saad Rafique of PMLN , a PPP guy and Kashmala Tariq of PMLQ said in Hamid Mir's program Capital Talk on Geo TV that his channel gives alot of coverage to Imran ... why was that so ? , Hamid replied they also gave coverage to others but the three participants joined hands in criticising Hamid Mir that media was showing Imran's every move and this was helping his popularity ... *Is it because of this criticism that imran's show in Peshawar today isn't being shown on TV or what?*



Tayyab, that possibility cannot be ruled out. Anyway Imran Khan celebrated his birthday in Peshawar today. Ditto.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Yeah. When is the Jalsa, no news of it on TV.

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------




AstanoshKhan said:


> Tayyab, that possibility cannot be ruled out. Anyway Imran Khan celebrated his birthday in Peshawar today. Ditto.



Is this the Jalsa?


----------



## W.11

this tiny jalsa lol?? in peshawar??


----------



## AstanoshKhan

KarachiPunk said:


> this tiny jalsa lol?? in peshawar??



Collecting this much people in Peshawar is still a great great job and success considering the fear people have in their hearts - the fear of bomb blasts.

And BTW, it was not a Jalsa to promote PTI but rather a few influential people wanted to join PTI, and they held a public meeting cum press conference for that reason.


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> Collecting this much people in Peshawar is still a great great job and success considering the fear people have in their hearts - the fear of bomb blasts.
> 
> And BTW, it was not a Jalsa to promote PTI but rather a few influential people wanted to join PTI, and they held a public meeting cum press conference for that reason.



So, when is the jalsa? No media coverage of anything.


----------



## W.11

AstanoshKhan said:


> Collecting this much people in Peshawar is still a great great job and success considering the fear people have in their hearts - the fear of bomb blasts.
> 
> And BTW, it was not a Jalsa to promote PTI but rather a few influential people wanted to join PTI, and they held a public meeting cum press conference for that reason.




i dont think so, peshawar is still a large city, this is very small number

y jalsa is needed to recruit 'influencial people' i mean there are not even tht influencial


----------



## AstanoshKhan

KarachiPunk said:


> i dont think so, peshawar is still a large city, this is very small number
> 
> y jalsa is needed to recruit 'influencial people' i mean there are not even tht influencial



Jagrha family joined PTI confirms more seats for PTI in NA. What else do we and PTI need?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tayyab1796

This looks a very promising crowd (considering fear of suicide attacks in Peshawar/little advertisement/time and also this was meant to be a joining function) but i guess PTI was let down on this occassion by the photographer or may be they couldn't upload many photos. Charoon soboon ka Nishan ...Imran Khan Imran Khan . After Bhutto and Benazir we hav a political leader whose acceptibility is beyond Punjab .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khuramonline

KarachiPunk said:


> this tiny jalsa lol?? in peshawar??


 
BTW ... it is not Peshawar ... It is Jhaggrra VILLAGE near Peshawar.

Keeping in view its location ... it is a HUGE Jalsa...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khuramonline

Today PML N might have invested in media channels ... to not report Imran Jalsa and activities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tayyab1796

Hav a look at this to gauge the strength of crowd in this jalsa :
Iftikhar Jhagra joins PTI in huge jalsa in Jhagra village, Peshawar > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News


----------



## Omar1984

*Congratulations Pakistan. Another PTI's Jalsa was a huge success*


----------



## Leader

OMG Lies reaching new hight !!






---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------

and these Jamati aka PMLN walla say in their FB status that Imran khan is freemason of highest order... 

this is in circulation from last 2 days.


----------



## Omar1984

^ PML-N ganjay old paindoo uncles are getting desperate.


----------



## W.11

btw including dynastic families who 'rule' in a piece of land, isnt it against PTI?? eliminating such dynastic feudals must be PTI goal


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Leader said:


> OMG Lies reaching new hight !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------
> 
> and these Jamati aka PMLN walla say in their FB status that Imran khan is freemason of highest order...
> 
> this is in circulation from last 2 days.



O_O...........


----------



## Leader

Respect4Respect01 said:


> O_O...........



so which order you belong to of freemasonry ? 

dont try to hide I know you are one of us


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> OMG Lies reaching new hight !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------
> 
> and these Jamati aka PMLN walla say in their FB status that Imran khan is freemason of highest order...
> 
> this is in circulation from last 2 days.



First that Jemima Yahudi thing, and now this??

Imran Khan a freemason, right!


----------



## Omar1984

*'PTI does not need certificate from US &#8217; *


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf vice-president on Wednesday said the party and its Chairman Imran Khan did not need any certificate from the United States ambassador regarding democratic credentials and she condemned this blatant violation of diplomatic norms.

PTI Vice-President on Foreign and Security Policy, Dr Shireen Mazari, in a statement here reacted strongly to US envoy&#8217;s ostensible defence of Imran in a private TV channel&#8217;s programme on November 22 night. She stated that it was not the place of the ambassador to issue such &#8216;certifications&#8217;. &#8220;While other parties brought to power through the NRO might require such intrusive interventions from the US ambassador, the PTI strongly condemns this blatant violation of diplomatic norms.


http://www.thenews.com.pk/TodaysPrintDetail.aspx?ID=79058&Cat=2


Dr Shireen Mazari should be made President when Imran Khan is elected Prime Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Zardari, Nawaz playing last innings: Imran*

PESHAWAR - Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan said on Friday that he is in favour of early elections in the country, if transparent voters lists is ensured.

He stated this while speaking at a news conference at the residence of Muhammad Saleem Jan, a grandson of Abdul Ghaffar Khan, nephew of Wali Khan and first cousin of ANP President Asfandyar Wali Khan, who alongwith his relatives formally joined the PTI.

The elements who have dubbed me as Taliban Khan for favouring talks with Taliban, are now themselves holding talks with Taliban, he said.

Coming down hard on PPP and PML-N leadership, PTI Chairman said that PML-N had protected the PPP government for the last three years. 

Sensing the situation that PTI was too much active and mostly criticising the government for its wrong policies, the PML- N also launched an agitation movement naming &#8216;Go Zardari go&#8217; but mostly, its leadership had criticised the PTI instead of PPP. &#8216;Tickets for contesting coming elections would be awarded to neat and clean aspirants and those who have made their assets public, he said, adding, that PTI would not enter into electoral alliance with the party whose leadership had bank accounts and assets abroad. 

He said that he would make his assets public soon and the same would be done by the leadership of his party. 

He said they wanted a Pakistan that was free of US slavery and has free foreign policy. 

The grandson of Khan Abdul Ghaffar Khan and first cousin of ANP chief Asfandyar Wali Khan, Saleem Jan, who on this occasion announced joining the PTI stating that he was too much impressed by PTI Chairman Imran Khan as he had the abilities to pull the country out of crisis and that&#8217;s why he joined his party. Imran said President Zardari and Nawaz Sharif are playing last innings of the match and he would take both the wickets with one ball and they would have no more innings in future. Referring to Mian Nawaz Sharif, he said that how would he face the PTI, if he had failed to compete with the mosquitoes even. 

He said that PPP government had failed on all fronts. 

Both Nawaz and Zardari would be rejected in coming elections, he said.

The breeze of a positive change is out and nobody can stop it, he said, adding, that after tsunamis in Lahore, Chakwal and now in Peshawar, another tsunami would come in Multan on Nov 26th and a huge tsunami is waiting in Karachi on December 25th. 

He said that he would eliminate politics of hatred from Karachi, because, PTI was going to build a new Pakistan, a Pakistan, where people have respect, job and peace. 

He said that PML-N was alleging that hidden hands were backing the PTI.

He said that yes, &#8216;Mian Nawaz Sharif is true in his assertion, because, his party has the hidden support of Almighty Allah&#8217;.

A huge gathering it was which was also attended by women, students and minorities members, who chanted slogans in the support of the PTI and at one stage, the participants of the whole gathering raised their hands up in the air when Imran Khan asked them that would they go with him if he give a call for marching towards Islamabad, upon which they said Yes.

Besides others, the ex-PPP provincial Minister Iftikhar Jhagra while speaking on the occasion said that he had full confidence in his party leadership. 

He said that PTI would pull the country of the prevailing unrest and that&#8217;s why people are joining it as they have pinned high hopes on it. 

He said that PTI would resolve all the issues being faced by them if it came into power in the coming elections.



Zardari, Nawaz playing last innings: Imran | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## AstanoshKhan

^^^ &#8206;''Chauhdry Sahib, I'll tell you how two wickets can be taken on a single ball - when the last wicket is taken, the player at the other end is also considered out!'' - Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tayyab1796

IK 's jalsa in Shujahabad looked huge ...any pics of that


----------



## Leader

Omar1984 said:


> *'PTI does not need certificate from US &#8217; *
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf vice-president on Wednesday said the party and its Chairman Imran Khan did not need any certificate from the United States ambassador regarding democratic credentials and she condemned this blatant violation of diplomatic norms.
> 
> PTI Vice-President on Foreign and Security Policy, Dr Shireen Mazari, in a statement here reacted strongly to US envoy&#8217;s ostensible defence of Imran in a private TV channel&#8217;s programme on November 22 night. She stated that it was not the place of the ambassador to issue such &#8216;certifications&#8217;. &#8220;While other parties brought to power through the NRO might require such intrusive interventions from the US ambassador, the PTI strongly condemns this blatant violation of diplomatic norms.
> 
> 
> http://www.thenews.com.pk/TodaysPrintDetail.aspx?ID=79058&Cat=2
> 
> 
> Dr Shireen Mazari should be made President when Imran Khan is elected Prime Minister



I call her babe 

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------




Tayyab1796 said:


> IK 's jalsa in Shujahabad looked huge ...any pics of that








---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------

It was not as big as it could have been...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Leader said:


> I call her babe




Yes I love her patriotism and also love the fact that she places Pakistan's interests before anything else. She will make the nation proud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Imran condemns Nato attack on Pakistani checkpost*

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan has strongly condemned the Nato airstrike on a military checkpost in Mohmand Agency and said that the attack was not carried out by Pakistan&#8217;s enemies instead it was launched by its ally. He was addressing a public gathering in Shujabad. Khan said that the so-called war against terror was launched by a man who was greedy of dollars. He added that the war unleashed suicide blasts and act of terrorism in Pakistan. &#8220;I have told seven years ago that the war on terror does not belong to Pakistan,&#8221; he said and added there was no military solution to the militancy. &#8220;Now the time has come for government to withdraw from the war,&#8221; the cricketer-turned politician said.


Imran condemns Nato attack on Pakistani checkpost | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tayyab1796

So Shah Mehmood Qureshi joins IK. First major breakthrough for PTI in terms of electoral prospects. Shah Mehmood doesn't come alone this potentially is about 5-6 NA seats and 10-12 provinsial seats atleast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Omar1984 said:


> Yes I love her patriotism and also love the fact that she places Pakistan's interests before anything else. She will make the nation proud



exactly what makes her so babe !!


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Imran calls for end to CIA operations, moving SC against drone attacks *

SUKKUR: Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Imran Khan demanded stoppage of the operations of the CIA in Pakistan and called for ousting operatives of the CIA from the soil of the country.

Addressing a big public meeting at Ghotki on Sunday, Imran Khan said we need a new policy over drone attacks. He said Pakistan should abandon the American war. He said even America is not fully aware of the results of the war. He said the cost of the war for the country was that 40,000 people had been killed and several thousand of our Army men were martyred.

Imran said it was the right time to come out of darkness and shove the slavery of America away. He advised to rulers to go to Security Council over the issue of drone attacks without further delay. 

The PTI chief said corruption should be uprooted and people should come forward for a New Pakistan and a New System to bring Pakistan on the road to progress, development and to make Pakistan a sovereign country. 

He said Chaudhry Nisar will hear very soon about two wickets falling on a single ball. 

Imran Khan said the PTI is a not a traditional political party based on families. He said Qureshi was not involved in any corruption and his image was clear and remained clear so he thinks that Qureshi will repose upon the party. He invited Qureshi to join the PTI, saying the party believes in political merit. 

He said for ensuring the party strength, election on merit on every party designation would be held after which his party would be the only a merit-based political party of Pakistan. 


Imran calls for end to CIA operations, moving SC against drone attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

Our leader wearing Sindhi topi:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*PTI will make people forget Egyptian revolution: Imran Khan*
Published: November 28, 2011




_
Addressing press conference in Sukkur, PTI chairman says party will show current government how to run a country._


> SUKKUR: People will forget the Egyptian revolution after seeing Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf&#8217;s (PTI) revolution, boasted party chief Imran Khan while talking to the media in Sukkur on Monday.
> Referring to the 2013 elections, Khan said that President Asif Ali Zardari will not let fair elections be held in the country as he was not a neutral leader. But, he added, that the PTI wants a free and fair election and will take to the streets if they are rigged.
> &#8220;Zardari is the party co-chairman as well as the president, which is against the Constitution,&#8221; he remarked adding that President Zardari &#8220;has done what even a dictator could not do.&#8221;
> &#8220;They [government] have brought a rich country down to its knees,&#8221; he added.
> Addressing the current ruling government, *Khan said that PTI will show them how to run the country. &#8220;We will not run it the way you are running it,&#8221; he commented.*
> Khan assured his supporters that more people will be seen joining the party in the near future. *&#8220;Whoever joins our party will correct himself or leave us,&#8221; he said.*
> The party has managed to gather a large number of supporters during the past years, including the former Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi, who announced his support to the party at a rally in Ghotki on Sunday.



PTI will make people forget Egyptian revolution: Imran Khan &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tayyab1796

IK visited the family of the Major Mujahid Hussain Mirani Shaheed in Naudero Larkana and offered Fatiha . He is the most senior officer who embraced shahdat in Salala Checkpost incident. Hearing that PPP sent their next heir to the throne Bilawal to condole with the family . Rumour has it Bilawal didn't want to open his Land cruser's window until he was told that to condole u hav to go to their family and sit with them ... Where in the world such born leaders r found ...?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------

PTI Protest Against NATO Attack on Border Check-Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

For all Imran Khan supporters...
Is this truly the man you believe in? Look at this:

*Imran Khan betrays Kashmiri Matryrs, Vows To Set Aside Kashmir For &#8220;Trade&#8221;*

While one listened to Imran Khan&#8217;s views on Kashmir, expressed in an interview with Karan Thapar of the CNN-IBN&#8217;s Indian channel on Sunday, one was, for a moment, apt to ask oneself: &#8220;Do my ears deceive me?&#8221; But then soon one realised that it was, doubtless, the PTI Chairman who was declaring in explicit terms that he would go along with President Zardari&#8217;s point of view on the Kashmir dispute with India and leave it to the next generation to settle. Right now, the two neighbours, he thought, needed to develop trade relations and put in place confidence building measures to raise the so called &#8220;level of mutual trust&#8221;.

However, in the same breath, he called Kashmir the core issue between the two countries and believed that any terrorist incident happening in India, whether through a militant group in the disputed state or elsewhere, would undo the positive effects of the CBMs and the commercial ties. Strange, rather confused logic, for putting on the backburner a dispute which should be the first issue to be put out of the way for real and lasting trust to take root.

Cricketer-turned-politician Imran Khan has slogged for a good 15 years to reach the landmark of public recognition, and all this while he has been known for maintaining consistent, principled positions on fundamental issues the country was confronted with. He is an untried figure in politics, but has demonstrated an uncompromising opposition to the loot and plunder and bad governance the current political setup was widely accused of. Though the rumblings of his arrival on the scene has been heard for quite a while, the mammoth crowd that assembled in the grounds around Minar-e-Pakistan, Lahore, at the end of the last month put the seal of his coming of age as a politician who could carry a sizeable section of the electorate with him &#8211; a worrisome prospect for already established parties. However, it seems that the urge to get into power has taken hold of him and, in his impatience, he is out to garner as many votes as possible, even at the cost of principles to which he has for so long adhered. By advocating promotion of trade with the Bastard State of India to the neglect of Kashmir, he intends to win the hearts of MFN traitor lobby. With PTI casting its lot in favour of MFN to India, all mainstream secular terrorist parties, except Jamaat-i-Islami and some other religious parties, have joined hands on this issue.

The Azad Kashmir Prime Minister (PPP) has made the comment that the MFN is worrying only the media and Punjab. With one miscalculation, Imran Khan may have down in public estimation. There is yet time for him to think. The nation has become sick to the core, of having remote controlled leaders who are ready to make compromises for the sake of power; it can stand no more of them. Even if he succeeds in coming into power on the score of the politics of compromises, history would not forgive him for losing the chance to lead not only the country, but the entire Muslim Ummah to a successful path.

Imran Khan betrays Kashmiri Matryrs, Vows To Set Aside Kashmir For &#8220;Trade&#8221; | PKKH.tv


----------



## Omar1984

*Imran vows employment after coming into power*

SUKKUR/LARKANA: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chief, Imran Khan, has announced that his party if voted to power will focus on industrialisation to create more job opportunities.

Addressing a press conference on Monday, he said that PTI is not a family-based party. Whoever works hard for the party will rise.

He promised that the PTI would unite the Baloch, Urdu-speaking people and other communities under the flag of Pakistan. He claimed that 90 percent of youth settled abroad are with the PTI. He said that the youth of today is looking towards PTI because this party is looking for a new solution to Pakistan&#8217;s problems.

Imran Khan also on Monday visited the residence of Ahmed Ali Mirani, in Naudero town of Larkana district, to offer condolence on the martyrdom of Major Mujahid Ali Mirani.

Major Mirani was martyred in NATO helicopters&#8217; firing at a Pakistani post in Mohmand Agency. Imran Khan stayed there for sometime and condoled with Ahmed Ali Mirani, Shoukat Ali Mirani, Muhammad Ali Mirani and other members of his family. app



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Excellent response by Imran Khan (worth watching)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hasnain2009

Will Veena Malik be joining PTI now that she has exposed her assets?


----------



## Don Jaguar

Hasnain2009 said:


> Will Veena Malik be joining PTI now that she has exposed her assets?



MQM!!!


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Minority Leader Mubeen Bhatti joins PTI in Peshawar 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khuramonline

Hasnain2009 said:


> Will Veena Malik be joining PTI now that she has exposed her assets?


 
No she cannot join PTI bcoz she moved our asset to other country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

-
-
-
*Children FORCED to attend Nawaz's jalsa *
-
School Children Forced to join PMLN Rally Shame ! | jehan | VideofyMe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

^^ o ji oye meray Shera !! you sounded like a rebel indeed.

to the poster Sur, kindly put Nawaz stuff in some other or new thread.


keep this PTI only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Ahmad Faraz&#8217;s son Shibli Faraz joins PTI*












Islamabad: Famous poet Ahmad Faraz&#8217;s son Shibli Faraz has joined Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf after meeting with chairman Imran Khan.

He announced his decision during a meeting with Imran Khan on Saturday.

Khan said on the occasion that the PTI was an ideological party. He said that during the last three and a half years, rulers failed to resolve the problems faced by the people of the country.

He said that the government continuously violated the orders of Supreme Court.

Meanwhile, Maj Gen (R) Shahid Shuja Qazi also joined the PTI after meeting with Imran Khan at central secretariat office in Islamabad.


Ahmad Faraz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

*Cycling for a Cause - Tabdeeli Ka Safar
*






The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step. Great things in life can never be achieved without enthusiasm; enthusiasm to bring change, which is frantically needed in Pakistan and is something that the whole nation is waiting for.

Its important to realize that nothing can reduce our concerns and distress faster than our own actions, nothing can be changed from the past but anyone can begin today for a better future.

Here I share with you a story of a PTI enthusiast Mr. Muhammad Rafiq from Quetta, Balochistan, who took that one important step to make his contribution towards that change. His courage and confidence is an example for all of those who think resources are an issue to bring change. Mr. Muhammad Rafiq declares his cycling initiative as an important tool for public awareness about PTI and its agenda, all over Pakistan.

On 12th November 2011, he started his journey of change from Quetta Press Club, on a bicycle, with a motive to spread the message of PTI to all corners of Pakistan. Many other PTI workers were also present with Mr. Muhammad Rafiq to show their support and solidarity for his courageous journey of change, (Reported by Daily Express Century, Quetta on 14th November 2011).

Mr. Muhammad Rafiq planned his journey from Quetta, Balochistan to Peshawar, KPK and then Punjab, where he wishes to end his journey at Minar-e-Pakistan, Lahore. He reached Central Secretariat Islamabad on 22nd November, 2011 where he was welcomed by other PTI members. Currently, he continues his journey of change to other areas of Pakistan.

We will provide further updates of his journey on this blog and we wish him all the best for his journey of change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

PTI sources say: *Justice Wajihudeen* would be heading the Parliamentary board that would scrutinize candidates applying for party tickets 

oh boy !! you better have a good resume to get PTI ticket !!


----------



## Leader

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------

my leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurJosh

try answering this...(quoting mariam here)


I consider him a good player, a good social worker, and as i said so is Edhi who spend his whole life for social work.... i critized him on his policies because i with whole heartdly trusted him when he said that he will bring back Altaf hussain handcuffed, he wanted to form a democratic govt but how can we have a democracy with the presence of establishment,he was with Musharaf then left him and then again thinking of forming an alliance with him, he kept himself low profile on OBL issue, on Raymond davis on Mehran base attack, on Karachi rangers issue, on Nato issue,all these are national issues, related to the soverignty of our country why leader like him doesnt come up with something concrete??why not any dharnas on these issues??why only on drones?? why didnt he visit for condolence to the aggrieved families??for visiting them is it necessary to be in power??? is he an awami leader...does a man on street find any proximity with him???unanswered questions.

He called himself awami leader when whole awam was unaware of Haqqani's name in memo how come he knows Haqqani's name before time??who told him?he always critized foreign policy of pakistan n now he has SMQ into his league? and Main Azhar?? he was with Nawaz sharif at one time and now he bash them on every single act...even on dengue ..cmon dengue was a natural calamity n epidemic and making mockery of it, is highly unethical to me... all these things ponders me to think am i relying on wrong person for a "change" is he the same who comes up with huge ideological speeches...or his speeches were mere speeches nothing solid or practical to act upon....as he is going against his own stance even without coming in power...so i tried him before coming in power...and that is why i said i would give a chance to the tried one because i vsisbly see the difference between tried n the untried...


----------



## khuramonline

PurJosh said:


> try answering this...(quoting mariam here)




*How he knew haqqani name?*

bcoz a pakistani journalist openly told him and that journalist admitted.

*Foreign policy criticism and SMQ in..??*

SMQ also resigned bcoz he differed on an issue of foreign policy

*he was with nawaz sharif and now he bash them on every issue?*

you are wrong. He is again appreciating nwz on the issue of going sc on memogate.

*dangue and dangue brothers...??*

bcoz these brothers are fighting with these dangues in election style ... whole city lahore is filled by banners with names of both dangue mucher and shehbaz shareef. perhaps these dangue brothers think that mucher will read those banners and them cast vote to dangue brothers.

*He is coming against his stance?*

No... his stance is getting maturity ... this is positive evolution.

*Musharraf ... ??*

yes musharraf did good when he kicked off ganjas ... so that was good act. afterwards ik did left musharraf so whats the issue.?

*Raymond devis...??*

IK cannot be blamed. only ppl in power at that time can be blamed.

*For rest of why y ys?*

He is good leader but he is not jin. he is also not in power. he needs our support to actually do all why y ys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PurJosh

^^shallow!


----------



## khuramonline

PurJosh said:


> ^^shallow!



Because the points you raised are shallow.

You also don't know that you quoted author (mariam) ... She has openly admitted her mistake and have rejoined PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Has PTI been too quick to make Qureshi VC??


----------



## khuramonline

Well ... I am strong supporter of PTI. Previously I had announced here that the author of this article (mariam) has rejoined PTI. I had announced it after reading her own comments on her blog. I even copied her comments here. Now when I rechecked, I found that those comments have been deleted. Now there are other comments stating that someone with fake id wrote those rejoining comments. She also mentioned that her wrong rejoining also has been announced in various forums. 

Since on this forum, it was I who announced ... so it is my responsibility to update this forum that may be original rejoining was fake. I don't know original rejoining was fake or the current denial of rejoining is fake.

But this is not any issue ... Because in my previous post I already have shown that all her points are shallow and carry no weight. If anyone want to give those points weight ... we are here to deal...!!!

But we are not dishonest to just propogate a thing which has been denied at the original source.


----------



## Leader

Santro said:


> Has PTI been too quick to make Qureshi VC??



well, I personally do not support the decision CEC, however, given the political importance he has, he was not going to get anything less. 

PTI only has some two dozen electable so far, all from KPK and Punjab, there are no less than 1000 seats to contest from, its a long way to go yet, PTI has won public support only, winning elections will be a total different ball game, witout regional lords, it is difficult to make it through to Islamabad.

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------

making Wajihuddin head of the parliamentary board is one sign that Imran Khan is going to select a good team for elections.


----------



## SQ8

Bigwigs will only get the big seats.. such as those in Multan, Rawalpindi,Karachi.. etc

The rural areas are the ones that get PPP and PML in.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

is it true that azam khan swati has joined PTI?..swati is a great and imaandar and kara insaan


----------



## SQ8

Monkey D Luffy said:


> is it true that azam khan swati has joined PTI?..swati is a great and imaandar and kara insaan



I have different opinions based on personal experience..


----------



## khuramonline

Geo TV telling lies that Jemaima Khan denied IK's claim that he borrowed money from her for short time:

http://insaf.pk/Forum/tabid/53/forumid/1/tpage/1/view/topic/postid/132099/Default.aspx#132099


----------



## khuramonline

Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

WAQAS119 said:


>



Khursheed Kasuri will be a nice addition... But Ghulam Mustafa Khar, no way, he's good for nothing.


----------



## khuramonline

Kasuri joining PTI ... Great!


----------



## Porus

There is something fishy going on here. All the minions of the establishment are jumping en masse on the bandwagon of PTI and the pseudo pro-establishment "intellectuals" (like Hasan Nisar) have started eulogizing Mr. Khan in every second talk show. Before I decide the fate of my precious vote, I better wait and see how things turn out over the next few months.


----------



## W.11

another lota, great!!!

looks like pmq(q) is becoming PTI , still my vote for imran khan jst this once

very sad tht imran is deviating from his true agenda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Porus said:


> There is something fishy going on here. All the minions of the establishment are jumping en masse on the bandwagon of PTI and the pseudo pro-establishment "intellectuals" (like Hasan Nisar) have started eulogizing Mr. Khan in every second talk show. Before I decide the fate of my precious vote, I better wait and see how things turn out over the next few months.



how can a bharati vote???, bharati cant vote in Pak elections


----------



## khuramonline

KarachiPunk said:


> another lota, great!!!
> 
> looks like pmq(q) is becoming PTI , still my vote for imran khan jst this once
> 
> very sad tht imran is deviating from his true agenda



Pssban bhi mil jate hain kaabe ko sanam khane se...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## THE MASK

lol little jana





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=206915772720793


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Tab Pakistan banaya tha, ab Pakistan bachayen gay.

Love that line.


----------



## W.11

nuclearpak said:


> Tab Pakistan banaya tha, ab Pakistan bachayen gay.
> 
> Love that line.



i think this line is a bit immature and crude, because 'pakistan bachain ge' gives the impression that pakistan's gonna break, it should have been protect pakistan, purefy pakistan, build pakistan not save pakistan..


----------



## W.11

*Imran Khan yet to get nod for rally
*
Karachi, Dec 8 (PTI) The provincial Sindh government is yet to grant permission to the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf to hold a grand rally in the city on December, Imran Khan, the chief of the party said today.

The Pakistani-cricketer-turned politician told reporters in Lahore that despite having submitted an application for clearance and permission to hold the rally at the Mazar-e-Qaid, there had been no response from the Sindh authorities.

"We are waiting for permission for our mega rally," he said.

He said his party was already exploring other options such as legal action, to obtain permission for its public gathering in the metropolis.

Imran also said that the Pakistan People&#65533;s Party (PPP)- led coalition government might not complete its constitutional term and demanded that a neutral setup be formed for holding general elections in the country.

In the last few months, Imran&#65533;s party has emerged as a major player on Pakistan&#65533;s uncertain political scenario particularly after it held a historic rally in Lahore which attracted thousands.

He agreed with the general perception that the current uncertainty and crisises in the country might not allow the PPP government to complete its term.

He said that only those governments which have public support have come out successful from crises.

Imran Khan yet to get nod for rally - *


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Talked just like a true gentleman.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

hahahha, these r two family mafias, correctly put


----------



## Devil Soul

Pakistan Tehrik-e-Istaqlal joins ranks with PTI

Updated 22 minutes ago




ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Tehrik-e-Istaqlal leader Air Marshall (Retd) Asghar Khan joined ranks with the Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI), Geo News reported.

Asghar Khan flanked by PTI chief Imran Khan announced this in a joint press conference here.

Talking to newsmen Asghar Khan said that he was stepping down as the Tehrik-e-Istaqlal chief handing the helms of its affairs to Imran Khan.

Sittig next to him, Imran Khan vowed to take Tehrik-e-Istaqlal along in all respects.

He thanked Asghar Khan for reposing such trust in him.

Asghar Khan replying to a query said that Pakistan had not seen a single fair, transparent, and unrigged election since it came into being, which was highly unfortunate. 

Endorsing Asghar Khans stance Imran Khan pledged to continue his struggle till the elections were rigging-free.

To a question he denied ISI was sponsoring his political venture.

I will quit politics if ISIs funding Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf is proved, said Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Imran may fight next polls from NA-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

SpArK said:


> Imran may fight next polls from NA-1




^^^^^^^^^^^^ AAAAALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

Jeet Gaya Imran Khan !! MARK MY WORDS TODAY GUYS !!


----------



## Leader

Pukhtoon said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ AAAAALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Jeet Gaya Imran Khan !! MARK MY WORDS TODAY GUYS !!



I am not sure about this news, as previous news suggest that he would be contesting from D.I.khan against (mullana fazalurehaman) and Noshera against (asfandyar wali) and Lahore against (nawaz sharif)


lets see, from whereever, the point is PTI must win !!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*Asghar joins hands with PTI
*
ISLAMABAD - Ensuring his party support to Imran Khan in next general elections, Tehrik-e-Istaqlal chief, Air Marshal (r) Asghar Khan on Monday announced his party alliance with Pakistan Tehrik-e -Insaf.








> Air Marshal Asghar Khan (Urdu: &#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1585; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1588;&#1604; &#1575;&#1589;&#1594;&#1585; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606;; born 17 January, 1921) is a Pakistani 3-star rank general and politician who was the first native Air Force Commander-in-Chief of Pakistan Air Force. *A politician and world war II veteran fighter pilot, at the age of 36, he served as the youngest and first Pakistani head of the Pakistan Air Force (PAF). **Later on he was appointed as the head of the National flag carrier PIA (Pakistan International Airlines).*
> He is considered an honest politician who did not achieve all his political goals due to the principled stands that he took. His long career in the Air Force, running PIA and in politics spanned many of the key moments in Pakistan&#8217;s history. He is also the author of a dozen books. During his long political career which included imprisonment, he was adopted as a Prisoner of Conscience by Amnesty International and was awarded the Gold Medal by the Pakistan Society of Human Rights. He has also been awarded the Jinnah Award by the Jinnah Society for outstanding services to the cause of democracy and for upholding the values and principles of Muhammad Ali Jinnah.



A little bit about Tehrik e Istiqlal of Asghar Khan


> In 1979 Tehrik-e-Istiqlal Pakistan was in position to grab the power through winning the elections announced by General Zia, and a large number of big political figures of current politics were active members of Tehrik-i-Istiqlal including Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif, Khurshid Mahmud Kasuri, Aitzaz Ahsan, Sheikh Rashid Ahmad, Javed Hashmi, Nawab Akbar Khan Bugti, Mushahid Hussain Syed, Mehnaz Rafi, Raja Nadir Pervez, Gohar Ayub Khan, Nisar Khoro, Nafees Siddiqui, Ashraf Liaqat Ali Khan, Zafar Ali Shah, Ahmed Raza Kasuri, Allama Aqeel Turabi, Muhammad Iqbal Khan, Sher Afgan Niazi, Manzoor Wattoo, Musheer Pesh Imam, Syeda Abida Hussain, Syed Fakhar Imam, Raja Niaz Khan (AJK) and many others. But at last movement Gen. Zia postponed the elections and Asghar Khan remained in house arrest for more than five years. Asghar Khan joined the newly formed Movement for Restoration of Democracy (MRD) in 1983 and was detained by the government. By December 2011 party leader Asghar Khan had joined the political party of Imran Khan called Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf, subsequently Tehrik-e-Istiqlal has been dissolved and merged into PTI.



Honestly this is the biggest addition to PTI - bigger than Shah Mehmood Qureshi, in terms of experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Asghar Khan Joined PTI and will ask SC to open case of NAWAZ SHARIF TAKING MONEY FROM ISI.

PTI is timing everything very well. Look at this Chala hua kartooos, after hearing Asghar Khan joined PTI.


----------



## Devil Soul

Third force: Musharraf vexed about Imrans rise in politics
By Zia Khan
Published: December 13, 2011
ISLAMABAD: 
The rise of Imran Khan and his party Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) as an alternative third force in mainstream politics isnt sitting too well with former president Pervez Musharraf and his All Pakistan Muslim League (APML).
The ex-military strongman fears that the cricketing legends dream run is diminishing his own chances of riding the crest of public anger against the conventional opposition parties.
Musharraf, who ruled Pakistan between 1999 and 2008, is contemplating offering Imran a working relationship for a minimum common agenda of defeating two major parties, his spokesperson said.
But, an official of Imrans PTI said, there was no way in hell Imran could have any informal relations or formal alliance with the dictator because he abrogated the constitution and there was no room for him in Pakistan politics.
Frankly, we are concerned about the rise of Imran  informal relations exist between us and of course when Musharraf comes back there can be an attempt at formalising them, said a spokesperson for the former president and his All Pakistan Muslim League (APML) Fawad Chaudhry.
The spokesperson went on to add that Musharraf, who had earlier announced to make a comeback to Pakistan on March 23 next year, was reconsidering his return plan and might be in the country before March 23.
He will try to come back earlier for a couple of reasons. Of course, the prime reason being Imrans unstoppable advance and secondly the uncertainty at the political front, he said, adding that if there were to be snap elections in Pakistan, the party would be left out if Musharraf wasnt in the country.
The spokesperson, however, hastened to play down what experts have termed a surprise jump in Imrans popularity, saying that Musharrafs absence played a major role in the rise of Imran and his party into mainstream politics.
Imran is flying high because Musharraf is not here  had he been here, things would have been altogether different, he argued.
Chaudhry refused to elaborate on the dynamics of the informal relations between the APML and PTI, but a spokesperson for the PTI said Imran was in no mood of either having Musharraf in his party or accepting an alliance with the dictators group.
There is no way in hell Imran can accept Musharraf  there is no room for him in Pakistans politics. Like (President Asif Ali) Zardari and (PML-N chief) Nawaz Sharif, he will have to face the music, said PTI Islamabad Information Secretary Sulaiman Malik.
Published in The Express Tribune, December 13th, 2011.
âThird forceâ: Musharraf vexed about Imranâs rise in politics &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FireFighter

I don't think Asghar khan joined PTI, but lended his support and sympathy to Imran khan.


When Imran Khan wins, Asghar Khan would be a good choice for Presidency. The guy has given all his life to the country in uniform and without and sacrificed for the principles.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

FireFighter said:


> *I don't think Asghar khan joined PTI, but lended his support and sympathy to Imran khan.*
> 
> 
> When Imran Khan wins, Asghar Khan would be a good choice for Presidency. The guy has given all his life to the country in uniform and without and sacrificed for the principles.



_December 2011 party leader Asghar Khan had joined the political party of Imran Khan called Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf, subsequently Tehrik-e-Istiqlal has been dissolved and merged into PTI._


----------



## Zarvan

Will quit politics if ISI links proven: Imran Khan - Video | The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niazifighter

Clash between PTI old and new
Separately, at another news conference Imran Khan was planning to welcome Khyber-Pukhtunkhwa Irrigation Minister Pervez Khattak to the party. This ended abruptly when two rival groups from Nowshera district clashed with stones and sticks, leaving many injured.
PTIs old workers from Nowshera, led by Sajid Ghumriani, opposed the decision by Imran to accept Khattak in the partys fold, blaming him for corruption.
The fight went on for almost an hour, forcing Imran to cancel the event and delay the joining of Khattak. PTIs spokesperson Zahid Kazmi later told media that a committee had been set up to identify those who created the scene. He said that Khattaks affiliation with the party would be decided once the committee came up with its report within two days.
Published in The Express Tribune, December 13th, 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalid Mian

No comments. Speechless I am. Video speaks volumes itself and its saddening to see all this.


----------



## Ali.009

Sick and tired of this political mess.


----------



## Qasibr

This is probably old - Imran Khan seems to be abroad fundraising. But it is pretty pathetic.

This doesn't happen in other parties where the leader is "King" and all have to bow to their wishes, democracy is good and people should be able to vent and express their views, but this needs to be civilized. I hope PTI does something to address this fundamental problem.


----------



## SQ8

Its not PTI.. rather personal rivalry.
If I was IK.. I would suspend the instigators membership.


----------



## SQ8

A party living in Lalaland following their leader who is himself a broken man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Abrarul Haq: Tuning in to PTI
By Sher Khan
Published: December 13, 2011

Is Abrarul Haq sitting on PTIs hot seat?
LAHORE: 
Whether you love the party or despise it, there is one positive thing Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) has done in a very short while. It has woken up the Pakistani youth from their former days of complete political indifference. And where the youth goes, music and fashion are sure to follow. Nowadays everyone, from musicians and poets to models and fashion designers, wants to join the Imran Khan brigade.
Recently, there was much furore over Abrarul Haq, the king of bhangra music and the musical icon behind Billo joining PTI. Although the musician-turned-social worker hasnt officially given an acceptance statement yet, The Express Tribune spoke with Haq to learn more about the artists alleged political affiliation mentioned on PTIs Facebook page.
It is the love PTI members have for me that instigated this announcement, but I havent joined the party yet, said Haq. I have consulted the members of the Youth Parliament of Pakistan (YPP), my close friends and family members  they have all given me the green signal to join PTI. However, when I officially join the party, Ill hold a press conference informing everyone myself, he added. When asked whether he will be a part of the PTIs Karachi dharna on December 25, the music maestro laughingly said, You never know!
Haq hasnt been the only musician who has been associated with PTI. On August 11, the Islamabad-based band Alag came out with a patriotic number called Jaago Pakistan, which was dedicated to PTI. Amongst other musicians, the band Soch, Alterego and pop singer Shahzaman Alam have also expressed their support. A plethora of Imran Khans own friends such as Ali Azmat, Strings and others who had worked with him during charity tours to raise funds for Shaukat Khanum Cancer Memorial Hospital have been consistent supporters of his public rallies.
One of Imran Khans childhood friends, Mian Yousuf Salahuddin, who is the grandson of Allama Iqbal, has composed three songs including the hugely popular Kalam-e-Iqbal Utho Meri Duniya Ke Gareebo Ko Jaga Do sung by Rahat Fateh Ali Khan. He handed two of his compositions over to Insaf Student Federation (ISF) for PTIs Lahore jalsa. PTI have brought out this passion and nationalism and the media is witnessing this movement, says Salahuddin.
PTIs youth wing and its office bearers have also promoted underground musicians by allowing them to perform at rallies. On the other hand, underground bands have chosen dharnas as a platform because they pull in a much larger audience than regular concerts.
By and large, musicians and students relate to Imran Khan. They have witnessed Imran Khans philanthropic endeavours for years, says Fauzia Kasuria, the Vice President of PTIs Womens Wing. Kasuri adds that to make the dharnas more interactive and entertaining, PTIs Peshawar dharna featured several unknown folk musicians, while in Lahore, several underground musicians also performed.
Maria B adds a fashionable touch to PTI
Fashion designer Maria Butt, popularly known as Maria B, has joined PTI and become a member of its womens wings. When asked the reasons that made her choose PTI, Maria B gave three reasons, Firstly, I admire Imran Khans character because for the past 15 years he hasnt succumbed to pressure or corruption. Secondly, I run my private fashion house, and never before have I seen poverty and helplessness levels rise to this extent amongst my workers. Thirdly, I havent seen the youth getting involved in politics. Today, the youth is becoming politically active and interested in voting and this trend can be attributed to PTI.
With additional reporting by Rafay Mahmood and Saadia Qamar
Design: Jamal Khurshid
Published in The Express Tribune, December 14th, 2011.


----------



## W.11

what will happen to atiqa audo


----------



## Pioneerfirst

Musharaf is a failed man, he has enjoyed power for 8 years and still wants more,

what nation can expect from a man who could not deliver in his 8 years rule


----------



## outstream

Let him come back. Isskay saath kuttay wali honi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Machoman

Pioneerfirst said:


> Musharaf is a failed man, he has enjoyed power for 8 years and still wants more,
> 
> what nation can expect from a man who could not deliver in his 8 years rule



Failed man? excuse me, us ka zamanay may yea loot mar nahi hoti tha jo ab ho raha hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

I was used to be the biggest supporter of Musharaf , I always thought he was a good man who met unfortunate circumstances , 
I supported him even when Lawyers moments was on peak.
I supported him when he put a ban on media
I supported Lal Masjid Operation.

However , once he ran of from the country he became nothing different from the Corrupt politicians , Same Game with a different Name . 

Sorry General Sahib , You had your Chance & you wasted it .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muhammadharis92

Machoman said:


> Failed man? excuse me, us ka zamanay may yea loot mar nahi hoti tha jo ab ho raha hai.


HeY Hey...i personally Hate Musharraf..because of him we(not confirm about u) are at this stage,blocking NATO supplies,Evading CIA in our own country...
Not political govt. send Afia to Bagram,
neither it give bases to USA,
neither it give access to all bases..
And you are talking about loot maar Man give me a break!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rising.pakistan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

saab shamil ho ge, lotera, jagirdar, corrupt etc etc


----------



## Leader

Brace yourself for this one, S A Hameed is joining PTI along with other notables of PMLN from Gujranwala!!


----------



## Leader

rumours on twitter that he is thinking to land in Karachi, and join MQM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Pervez Musharraf, for all his haters & controversies, fared farrrr better than the PPP or PML-N has. This does not exempt him from the mistakes he made. But he is an experienced campaigner, he doesn't need to be a president or PM to be influential, he can be a great addition to the PTI (if he is interested in joining them) team, & they'd be lucky to have him.


----------



## asif1986

http://nation.com.pk/pakistan-news-n...pc-PTI-tickets

By: Abrar Saeed | Published: December 11, 2011 
ISLAMABAD - The newly appointed Vice-Chairman of Pakistan Tehreek-I-Insaf Makhdoom Shah Mahmood Qureshi had sliced a very lucrative deal with Imran Khan for coming under his wings, as he would be having a freehand in awarding party tickets on some 25 National Assembly constituencies covering southern Punjab and parts of Sindh.

Sources in the party informed TheNation that the party loyalists who stood with the party in thick and thin over the past around one and half decades were perturbed over this state of affairs as the new entrants in the party were not only landing on priced slots in the party but would also be aspiring a strong say in the future electoral process.

A veteran of the party who has been standing by Imran Khan since the establishment of Pakistan Tehreek-I-Insaf on condition of anonymity said that no doubt the induction of heavyweights in Pakistan Tehreek-I-Insaf on one hand was depicting its growing popularity as a potential force in the future elections, while on the other hand it was becoming a source of anxiety and unrest among party loyalists who were staying with them in the thick and thin for past well over a decade.

He said that they had expressed their reservations with the party leadership over the current state of affairs wherein the political heavyweights were landing in the party from other political parties on their own terms and conditions.

Citing the example of Shah Mahmood Qureshi and the deal he had struck with the party, another party loyalist said that no doubt he (Qureshi) was quite influential in southern Punjab and some parts of Sindh but this did not mean that he would be given such sweeping powers in sheer violation of the party's manifesto and ideology.

Sources in the party informed that to address this growing anxiety among the party's loyalists, who stood by it in difficult times, *a party high command had decided that new entrants would be given party tickets on only 30 per cent of the National Assembly and provincial assemblies seats, mostly in rural areas while 50 per cent of tickets would be given PTI loyalists who stood with the party in hard times.*

*Similarly to keep the interest of the youth intact, which is considered as the running blood in the party, some 20 per cent of the seats would be allocated and candidates would be selected from the Insaf Youth Federation.

*Sources said that this decision on part of the party high command would cool down the high tempers among the party loyalists who were perturbed over the fast pace with which the elect-able from the other political parties were pouring in the party apparently changing its face.

Similarly to further appease the party loyalists it was further decided in a high-level meeting that some top level changes in the party would be expected in coming days where some of the senior party leaders would be accommodated.

It was further decided that preference would definitely be given to the basis of association with the party and it was in this backdrop that Justice (Retd) Wajiuddin Ahmad would be given some very important position in the party, besides the existing slot of chairman scrutiny committee of the party.

Similarly some other senior party leaders would also be accommodated on the priced positions in the party just to dispel the impression that the new entrants have hijacked the party.


----------



## W.11

i can only lol at this stuff, mran khan not even gathered enough to talk big, there are only some now to be high profile, the constituencies which dont have high profiles, PTI will obviously choose an ordinary guy as candidate


----------



## Luftwaffe

KarachiPunk said:


> i can only lol at this stuff, mran khan not even gathered enough to talk big, there are only some now to be high profile, the constituencies which dont have high profiles, PTI will obviously choose an ordinary guy as candidate



If your daily Ranting stops who do you have from other politikala Parties that you are looking forwards to build a new Pakistan, if there is someone please come forwards and post their name(s), we like to hear from you. I am not fond of writing books upon books anymore of your favorite personalities involved in corruption-killing-money laundering-abductions and so on so forth.


----------



## W.11

Luftwaffe said:


> If your daily Ranting stops who do you have from other politikala Parties that you are looking forwards to build a new Pakistan, if there is someone please come forwards and post their name(s), we like to hear from you. I am not fond of writing books upon books anymore of your favorite personalities involved in corruption-killing-money laundering-abductions and so on so forth.



potikala parties?? what does that mean??


----------



## Awesome

This thread is now closed.


----------



## Luftwaffe

KarachiPunk said:


> potikala parties?? what does that mean??



correction I said politikala not p*tikala are you blind? have mercy on english.


----------



## Qasibr

A few facts, please point out if even one of these points isn't true:

1 - Musharraf, when the Americans requested, *did the NRO and "forgave" murder and corruption cases*, allowing these sociopaths to return. Before Musharraf did that, Zardari & co could not even travel to Pakistan, as he would have been taken straight to jail because of pending murder cases against him. Court cases had progressed so far that Zardari was desperately claiming he was a mental patient, to save himself from the Swiss court proceedings. Musharraf did this NRO, which was inexcusable, and ran away after letting these people come in.

2 - *"Missing people"*. Whenever the US needed to parade people around to show how they were successfully capturing "terrorists" in this "War on Terror", Musharraf supplied them. Average Pakistanis, people like Dr. Aafia Siddiqi who was kidnapped along with her three little children. Musharraf even admitted to this in his book, saying that Pakistan got money "giving"(selling) these people to the US to fill up Guantanamo.

3 - Cowardly deals with the US. It was recently reported that the Pakistanis were considering charging the US for all these supplies they moved through Pakistan. Somehow, this question "never came up" for nearly ten years while *the US wrecked our national highway and moved all these supplies without paying a penny*. It was shameful to sell Pakistan like this, not only lying down in front of them on the supply transit, but also on the *"drone attacks" killing Pakistani men, women, and children* in the north, blackmailing and humiliating Pakistan as a terrorist state internationally and plotting to sabotage our nukes(they built quiet a case against us in their media - that these nukes were on the verge of falling into Muslim terrorist hands and that the world should relieve us of these to maintain peace), and all the while the US did this to us, *Musharraf bent backwards doing everything he could to please his US masters.
*
The people at the top rightnow have damaged Pakistan tremendously, and they are to blame for that. And Musharraf bares the blame for enabling these corrupt murderers to return and plunder some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rising.pakistan1

Leader said:


> Brace yourself for this one, S A Hameed is joining PTI along with other notables of PMLN from Gujranwala!!



Yeh kia muamla hai k apko PML N ,Q ,PPP se hi loag mil rhe hain ??? kisi aam pakistani k liye ab PTI main kia hai ???????


----------



## Thorough Pro

Probably good for Musharraf, but certainly a nail in the coffin for PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

rising.pakistan1 said:


> Yeh kia muamla hai k apko PML N ,Q ,PPP se hi loag mil rhe hain ??? kisi aam pakistani k liye ab PTI main kia hai ???????



as far as I am able to understand, what PTI has thus far achieved is shaking the status quo, and awakening of the sleeping majority.

the process to find new power houses, shall be once educational system is turned around and reaches everybody. for now greece the old bolts and get them to deliver with clean and visionary top leadership with IK as its head, like Malaysia did.


----------



## MastanKhan

F.O.X said:


> I was used to be the biggest supporter of Musharaf , I always thought he was a good man who met unfortunate circumstances ,
> I supported him even when Lawyers moments was on peak.
> I supported him when he put a ban on media
> I supported Lal Masjid Operation.
> 
> However , once he ran of from the country he became nothing different from the Corrupt politicians , Same Game with a different Name .
> 
> Sorry General Sahib , You had your Chance & you wasted it .




Sir,

I would say the same things that you mentioned---but would refrain from condemning him like you did in the end----that was the part of the deal that was made that he would go out of the country so as to give free hand to ppp and Nawaz---.

Going out of the country was not intentional---.

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




Qasibr said:


> A few facts, please point out if even one of these points isn't true:
> 
> 1 - Musharraf, when the Americans requested, *did the NRO and "forgave" murder and corruption cases*, allowing these sociopaths to return. Before Musharraf did that, Zardari & co could not even travel to Pakistan, as he would have been taken straight to jail because of pending murder cases against him. Court cases had progressed so far that Zardari was desperately claiming he was a mental patient, to save himself from the Swiss court proceedings. Musharraf did this NRO, which was inexcusable, and ran away after letting these people come in.
> 
> 2 - *"Missing people"*. Whenever the US needed to parade people around to show how they were successfully capturing "terrorists" in this "War on Terror", Musharraf supplied them. Average Pakistanis, people like Dr. Aafia Siddiqi who was kidnapped along with her three little children. Musharraf even admitted to this in his book, saying that Pakistan got money "giving"(selling) these people to the US to fill up Guantanamo.
> 
> 3 - Cowardly deals with the US. It was recently reported that the Pakistanis were considering charging the US for all these supplies they moved through Pakistan. Somehow, this question "never came up" for nearly ten years while *the US wrecked our national highway and moved all these supplies without paying a penny*. It was shameful to sell Pakistan like this, not only lying down in front of them on the supply transit, but also on the *"drone attacks" killing Pakistani men, women, and children* in the north, blackmailing and humiliating Pakistan as a terrorist state internationally and plotting to sabotage our nukes(they built quiet a case against us in their media - that these nukes were on the verge of falling into Muslim terrorist hands and that the world should relieve us of these to maintain peace), and all the while the US did this to us, *Musharraf bent backwards doing everything he could to please his US masters.
> *
> The people at the top rightnow have damaged Pakistan tremendously, and they are to blame for that. And Musharraf bares the blame for enabling these corrupt murderers to return and plunder some more.



Sir,

Aafia Siddiqi was no innocent woman----you may have other reasons---but she should not be the one.


----------



## Tameem

Shafqat-Cheema switch hints at PTI recast
Zulqernain Tahir | Metropolitan > Lahore | From the Newspaper
(6 hours ago) TodayLAHORE, Dec 13: 

Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf chairman Imran Khan on Tuesday replaced the partys central information secretary Omar Sarfraz Cheema with new entrant former senator Shafqat Mahmood  in a move that could turn out to be prelude to a recasting of the PTI. Mr Khan later explained all party offices were temporary and there has been no controversy or heartburning over the replacement of Mr Cheema.

The partys new central information secretary, Mr. Shafqat Mehmood, had joined the PTI recently. He worked as a minister in the caretaker government of Miraj Khalid and is a former civil servant and a well known columnist.

Mr Mahmoods appointment came on a day when PTI snatched an important Lahore-based politician, Karamat Khokhar, from the PPP. Khokhar was one of the highest vote getters on a PPP ticket in Lahore in the 2008 election and is an uncle of Zaheer Abbas Khokhar, the winner of an NA seat from Lahore in 2002 who later joined the Patriots faction of the PPP. Mr Zaheer Abbas had joined the PTI some time ago and had taken on a PML-N candidate in a Punjab Assembly by-election.

Some PTI office holders Dawn talked to explained the change from Mr Cheema to Mr Mahmood as a proof of the partys best-man-for-job policy. Some others with affiliation to the PTI said while they had some reservations, the changes were necessary to fulfil the needs of an expanding and ambitious political entity.

Mr Omar Cheema, who held the office of the information secretary of the PTI for three years or so, bowed to the party chairmans decision without protest. I accept the partys decision. I will remain a PTI worker and will work wholeheartedly for strengthening the party, he told Dawn by telephone.

A law graduate, Mr Cheema has been associated with the PTI since 1996. He also remained the personal staff officer to Mr Khan for about two years and sits on the partys central executive committee. In the case of a party that has expanded in leaps and bounds in recent weeks, the switch to a more well-known Shafqat Mahmood was inevitably seen as an indicator of a major reshuffle.

A senior party member told Dawn that since Mr Khan is now attracting many prominent politicians to his cause, some other PTI office-bearers may also give way to their more celebrated replacements soon. He went on to identify PTI secretary-general Arif Alavi as the next possible victim of the new policy that aims to confirm the PTIs credentials as a mainstream party with plenty of famous names on its side.

Marvi Memon has been promised the secretary-generals slot and the announcement to this effect may come during the Dec 25 public rally in Karachi, the PTI member said. In time all the important positions in the party would go to important people. The not-too-pleased PTI member who didnt want to be named is not the only one who has been frustrated by Mr Khans acceptance of old horses into the PTI and the pomp and ceremony with which they have been welcomed. There is evidence that tension within the ranks is rising and only on Monday the old workers of the PTI clashed with the supporters of KPK minister Pervez Khattak in Islamabad hours before Mr Khattak was scheduled to declare his allegiance to Mr Imran Khan.

Why should the PTI be lavishing important party posts on new entrants even if they happen to carry the heavyweight tags?

They should be welcomed in the party without any such promise, a PTI office-bearer in Lahore said. The old office-bearers are naturally disappointed. They invested so much of their time and energy to strengthen the party and now when the party is popular political heavyweights have dropped in to lay a claim on the cherry.
Shafqat-Cheema switch hints at PTI recast | Provinces | DAWN.COM

Kudos to IK for converting PTI in to PMLQ/PPP/PMLN/ANP in a very short span of time after 30/10..!!


----------



## rising.pakistan1

Leader said:


> as far as I am able to understand, what PTI has thus far achieved is shaking the status quo, and awakening of the sleeping majority.
> 
> the process to find new power houses, shall be once educational system is turned around and reaches everybody. for now greece the old bolts and get them to deliver with clean and visionary top leadership with IK as its head, like Malaysia did.



Khuaaab suhaaaney


----------



## Tameem

Leader said:


> for now greece the old bolts and get them to deliver with clean and visionary top leadership with IK as its head, like Malaysia did.



Wrong...IK is bringing new faces in his party and soon "old bolts" like you will be replaced with new one i.e. Shafqat Mehmood>Omar Sarfraz Cheema...!! Be Ready to vacate your seat for the new comer...!! Its time to Ctrl+Alt+Del..!!


----------



## iioal malik

This was the whole mission of establishment,Well it's far for reality An't easy as it use to be!!!!!!!!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> rumours on twitter that he is thinking to land in Karachi, and join MQM.



He's going to address a gathering on the 30th Dec about 'Sub Say Pehlay Pakistan' using a £5 calling card from the UK - just like Altaf Hussein.

Musharraf you were admired by the people of Pakistan, but unfortunately you screwed up in the last years of your governance - and you've become another 'Chala Hua Kartoos'. Good luck to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

PTI does not need the NARCISSISTIC Mor_ _ s like Musharraf. It is time for Mush to hang his political hat for good.


----------



## Adios Amigo

For me its right decision......Right man for the Right job........Shafqat Mehmood is far more credible and competent then Omer Cheema.....he can serve the party better from that position as he is far more accepted and accomplished figure in the media circles....Another aspect of meritocracy in this decision is that Shafqat Mehmood is not a professional or veteran politician either..... who pose an image of an unbeatable electable! 


On the other hand one definitely feels for Omer.....but winning the match through right players is more important then playing a match through amature friendly lot...... Its also exhibits the character of Mr. Cheema and the core team....... who wholeheartedly accepts the party decisions and are loyal to their cause and not some position.....If that's the spirit.....then success surely wont be far off! 







Adios!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salmakh84

Machoman said:


> Failed man? excuse me, us ka zamanay may yea loot mar nahi hoti tha jo ab ho raha hai.




Hahaha. Joke.

So can you tell us where the 10$ billion US Aid money has gone? Why did load shedding start during the end of his regime, railway engines gone bad? Why was Shahbaz Base and Shamsi base sold? How did Chak Shahzad palace came into existence? Why is he still getting 300,000$ per lecture in the US where his son is a US national?

Come on. you can come up with a better one..

And I dont think IK is stupid enough to merge with Mushy.. that would be the end of IK and his credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

salmakh84 said:


> And I dont think IK is stupid enough to merge with Mushy.. that would be the end of IK and his credibility.



He said it in the very beginning that alliance with Musharraf is only possible if he comes to Pakistan and appear against the court for the crimes he has incurred during his governance.

BTW, honestly speaking, why we people have this tendency of wasting our time on tried and tested people. Musharraf is a history, get on with your lives and bring in new enthusiastic people.


----------



## Meengla

salmakh84 said:


> And I dont think IK is stupid enough to merge with Mushy.. that would be the end of IK and his credibility.



Yup. That's sums it up: Why would IK need a thoroughly discredited Musharraf? Especially now when IK's star is rising? What does Musharraf offer in return? Musharraf's best chance was soft-coup where the military would engineer yet another 'democratic' setup but that's not happening.
It is best Musharraf stays out of Pakistan--for his own PHYSICAL SAFETY.
BTW, I don't call Musharraf a 'traitor' or even financially corrupt. Far, far from it. But Musharraf was a dictator who ran Pakistan like a bank: Do 'clean business' and all will be fine. He, like all previous dictators, forgot that running a county is not like running a bank. To run a country you need POLITICS. You need to be nuanced. You need to accommodate much of conflicting push and pulls to formulate complex policies. 
If only it required 'clean hands' to run a complex country like Pakistan then Abdul Sattar Edhi would have been the best.

*Anyway, Mr. Musharraf: Please don't ever go back to Pakistan. You have not even a 5% chance to be the next leader and probably over 90% chance of either being killed or jailed within your first 30 days inside Pakistan.*


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Another reason of this switch may be some mistakes Cheema made in the Live-TV shows recently. He appeared out of depth and at a time when others are trying to target PTI, it is better to have an experienced and wise head at the post.


----------



## Tameem

Yaa..more credible and competent should be the answer now as he got the job already no matter what PTI follower think about it anywasso its better to toe the party line here.but the one would ask what are the charges against him in the first place, where he shows incompetence and lacks credibilty in all those previous years?? Suddenly the Axe falls and the person is history.....than fundamental question is does a person who already serves in various govts., be more loyal to PTI and its ideals compares to the old folk who builds it from scratch?? 

Parties needs this loyalty in crunching times where huge ones like PPP, PMLN divided in pieces by one way or another in seconds.

Matches could be wined by priced players but not the tournaments!!


----------



## yusufzoi

Meengla said:


> Yup. That's sums it up: Why would IK need a thoroughly discredited Musharraf? Especially now when IK's star is rising? What does Musharraf offer in return? Musharraf's best chance was soft-coup where the military would engineer yet another 'democratic' setup but that's not happening.
> It is best Musharraf stays out of Pakistan--for his own PHYSICAL SAFETY.
> BTW, I don't call Musharraf a 'traitor' or even financially corrupt. Far, far from it. But Musharraf was a dictator who ran Pakistan like a bank: Do 'clean business' and all will be fine. He, like all previous dictators, forgot that running a county is not like running a bank. To run a country you need POLITICS. You need to be nuanced. You need to accommodate much of conflicting push and pulls to formulate complex policies.
> If only it required 'clean hands' to run a complex country like Pakistan then Abdul Sattar Edhi would have been the best.
> 
> *Anyway, Mr. Musharraf: Please don't ever go back to Pakistan. You have not even a 5% chance to be the next leader and probably over 90% chance of either being killed or jailed within your first 30 days inside Pakistan.*


 
i hope he gets killed, he should go back to his place of birth Delhi, only politicians should be elected who are born and bred pakistanis.

Pti once in power should try and hang him for treason and crimes against civilians.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

[/COLOR]


Tameem said:


> Yaa..more credible and competent should be the answer now as he got the job already no matter what PTI follower think about it anywas&#8230;so its better to toe the party line here&#8230;.but the one would ask what are the charges against him in the first place, where he shows incompetence and lacks credibilty in all those previous years?? Suddenly the Axe falls and the person is history.....than fundamental question is does a person who already serves in various govts., be more loyal to PTI and its ideals compares to the old folk who builds it from scratch??
> 
> Parties needs this loyalty in crunching times where huge ones like PPP, PMLN divided in pieces by one way or another in seconds.
> 
> Matches could be wined by priced players but not the tournaments&#8230;!!




Party loyality is not in question. 

In-experience; not incompetence, is the problem.

No axe has fallen and the guy is not history. He may be given a more junior position, groomed for provincial rather than national role and then take over in few years with lot more to deliver.

It must be remembered that PTI is not the party it was until only 6 months ago. Then no one gave a damn about PTI, now everyone does. So, in the current scenario, experience/confidence/knowledge/historical background much more important.

A slight slip of tongue can damage the party a lot, especially in the heat of election times.

You may remember Rafique Bajwa, the advocate from Lahore in the 70s. Also, remember Air-Marshall Asgahr Khan.

There is no charge against Cheema.


----------



## Leader

Omar Cheema is with PTI for last 15 years, he has been on many posts within PTI, a change was required, as Cheema sahib was not performing well, as far as the tv talk shows were concern.
however M.S. Khattak was no way deserving this post. It should have been given to some loyalist.


----------



## W.11

i can bet like now PTI is making compromises on its principles, it will finish PTI and imran will escape to london

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




Leader said:


> Omar Cheema is with PTI for last 15 years, he has been on many posts within PTI, a change was required, as Cheema sahib was not performing well, as far as the tv talk shows were concern.
> however M.S. Khattak was no way deserving this post. It should have been given to some loyalist.



he was for 15 years, so y u didnt replace him before these guys are the only who have increased party like PTI's popularity through their hard work, and now making compromises on genuine people for few votes???

its a very silly think to replace the old admins with the very fresh arrivals, this is very cruel to the genuine PTIs

after years of being loyal n hard work, it was his moment to get the fruits of hard work n u replace with lotas


----------



## Leader

KarachiPunk said:


> i can bet like now PTI is making compromises on its principles, it will finish PTI and imran will escape to london
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> he was for 15 years, so y u didnt replace him before these guys are the only who have increased party like PTI's popularity through their hard work, and now making compromises on genuine people for few votes???
> 
> its a very silly think to replace the old admins with the very fresh arrivals, this is very cruel to the genuine PTIs
> 
> after years of being loyal n hard work, it was his moment to get the fruits of hard work n u replace with lotas



read carefully, before laughing.

yes I do agree that switch of responsibility should have been with someone who was in party for years. 

But new faces are to be adjusted, if the party wants to contest election on National scale.


----------



## Fracker

I can't forget Musharaf for his NRO decision. I can't forget anyone who let this so much corrupt person to lead this nation just for the sack of his political survivors, be it PML-Q, MQM, Musharaf, JUI-F or even PML-N


----------



## kas786

PTI please don't do it.


----------



## Devil Soul

Maleeha all set to join Imrans tsunami
By: Syed Danish Hussain | Published: December 15, 2011
ISLAMABAD - In a development that exposes the establishments full backing and blessings for Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf, former Ambassador to the US Dr Maleeha Lodhi is all set to join PTI after dozens of former spymasters and ex-Generals have already joined the party.
PTI sources privy to the developments in this regard confirmed the same to The Nation, however, did not disclose the exact date of her joining the party.
A PTI leader wishing not to be named said that PTI Chairman Imran Khan had contacted Maleeha few days ago and invited her to partys fold.
Dr Maleeha was also assured of some high profile place if the party came to power after next general elections, he added.
Maleeha Lodhi has given her consent of joining the party of Imran Khan, and it will be announced in a news conference in upcoming days, he added.
Dr Maleeha Lodhi is well known to be very close to whatever military leadership is in power. She was immediately appointed as Ambassador to US when former military dictator Pervez Musharraf tool power in 1999.
For her public service she was awarded Presidential award, Hilal-e-Imtiaz, in 2002. 
She has also served as the High Commissioner of Pakistan to UK. She became the Pakistani Ambassador to the United States, under two different Presidents from 1994-1997 and then during 1999-2002 - in the process becoming Pakistans longest ever serving Ambassador to the US - before relinquishing her post on the completion of her second tour of duty. At the time of military coup in 1999, she was blamed by close aides of Nawaz Sharif that she with the consent of military establishment played her role in bringing down the then Nawaz government.
Maleeha all set to join Imrans tsunami | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Devil Soul said:


> Maleeha all set to join Imran&#8217;s tsunami
> By: Syed Danish Hussain | Published: December 15, 2011
> ISLAMABAD - In a development that exposes the establishment&#8217;s full backing and &#8216;blessings&#8217; for Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf, former Ambassador to the US Dr Maleeha Lodhi is all set to join PTI after dozens of former spymasters and ex-Generals have already joined the party.
> PTI sources privy to the developments in this regard confirmed the same to The Nation, however, did not disclose the exact date of her joining the party.
> A PTI leader wishing not to be named said that PTI Chairman Imran Khan had contacted Maleeha few days ago and invited her to party&#8217;s fold.
> &#8216;Dr Maleeha was also assured of some high profile place if the party came to power after next general elections&#8217;, he added.
> &#8216;Maleeha Lodhi has given her consent of joining the party of Imran Khan, and it will be announced in a news conference in upcoming days&#8217;, he added.
> Dr Maleeha Lodhi is well known to be very close to whatever military leadership is in power. She was immediately appointed as Ambassador to US when former military dictator Pervez Musharraf tool power in 1999.
> For her &#8216;public service&#8217; she was awarded Presidential award, Hilal-e-Imtiaz, in 2002.
> She has also served as the High Commissioner of Pakistan to UK. She became the Pakistani Ambassador to the United States, under two different Presidents from 1994-1997 and then during 1999-2002 - in the process becoming Pakistan&#8217;s longest ever serving Ambassador to the US - before relinquishing her post on the completion of her second tour of duty. At the time of military coup in 1999, she was blamed by close aides of Nawaz Sharif that she with the consent of military establishment played her role in bringing down the then Nawaz government.
> Maleeha all set to join Imran&#8217;s tsunami | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


Another article by Nawaz paid Journalist just like Qasmi no difference at all


----------



## Veritas

Old wine in New bottle, same old power players and new banners and new slogans.

For all the people who think Imran and his party would do miracles.... just look at US and what the squat did Mr.Hope and Change do........ Zilt.. Zip ... Nada.


----------



## Zarvan

Veritas said:


> Old wine in New bottle, same old power players and new banners and new slogans.
> 
> For all the people who think Imran and his party would do miracles.... just look at US and what the squat did Mr.Hope and Change do........ Zilt.. Zip ... Nada.


Sir every one is not the same Erodgan in Turkey brought the change the problem is not old politicians the problem is corrupt politicians those who have records of corruption should not be included as far as others are concerned who have never done corruption should be welcomed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mazharrafiq

How can Imran bring change with old faces?


----------



## Zarvan

Mazharrafiq said:


> How can Imran bring change with old faces?


Change will come by ending corruption bringing merit and all old changes are not corrupt change doesn't mean you bring only young faces even they are not competent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Zarvan said:


> Change will come by ending corruption bringing merit and all old changes are not corrupt change doesn't mean you bring only young faces even they are not competent


 
who can u end corruption by using corrupt ppl, now ull say, hey imran khan is the leader of these corrupt ppl so chill!!


----------



## Pakistanisage

Veritas said:


> Old wine in New bottle, same old power players and new banners and new slogans.
> 
> For all the people who think Imran and his party would do miracles.... just look at US and what the squat did Mr.Hope and Change do........ Zilt.. Zip ... Nada.





Time will prove the Naysayers wrong. Be prepared to EAT YOUR WORDS.


----------



## Zarvan

KarachiPunk said:


> who can u end corruption by using corrupt ppl, now ull say, hey imran khan is the leader of these corrupt ppl so chill!!


Mr those who Imran Khan have included with him don't have corruption charges if you have prove show it or stop talking sir


----------



## SQ8

KarachiPunk said:


> who can u end corruption by using corrupt ppl, now ull say, hey imran khan is the leader of these corrupt ppl so chill!!



If looked at more closely..
None of these people are corrupt.. They are opportunists, they are shrewd.. they do switch alliances and mince words.
BUT they are NOT corrupt. At least not through proven court records.

depends on what the definition of corruption means to the PTI.
If corruptions means stealing from the National exchequer and directly embezzling public money for themselves..then NO. 
There are no proven records of any new PTI entr'ee.

If corruption means using their positions in the past to influence personal profit.. but not at the expense of the public exchequer.
Then YES, there are quite a few guilty ones in that list.

But in the land of sins.. the smallest one is virtue.
After all, people do still put their money in Banks do they not? they are an evil of this world.. then why get into it?

Also..
I see more knee jerk reactions from PTI supporters..
I am not a PTI supporter, but I do request that you defend your party with more eloquence.
Many are deterred to support PTI due to the inability of its members to project PARTY views(some dont even know the jist of it) due to blind support out of sheer desperation. Desperation must not reflect into misbehavior.
PTI's core representation is from the educated middle class, and it should reflect upon its supporters.
Not the usual PPP or APML crowd of "parhay likhay jahil".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Tameem said:


> Wrong...IK is bringing new faces in his party and soon "old bolts" like you will be replaced with new one i.e. Shafqat Mehmood>Omar Sarfraz Cheema...!! Be Ready to vacate your seat for the new comer...!! Its time to Ctrl+Alt+Del..!!



oh I am not associated with PTI in anyway. as for SM. Khattak and Omar Cheema switch is concern, I already stated by view about it in some other thread. and it was the mutual decision of CEC to switch Omar Cheema to some other responsibility, yet I donot fully favour SM. Kattak's to take the position, but have to adjust the new entrants with accordance to their political stature.


----------



## Donatello

Santro said:


> If looked at more closely..
> None of these people are corrupt.. They are opportunists, they are shrewd.. they do switch alliances and mince words.
> BUT they are NOT corrupt. *At least not through proven court records*.
> 
> depends on what the definition of corruption means to the PTI.
> If corruptions means stealing from the National exchequer and directly embezzling public money for themselves..then NO.
> There are no proven records of any new PTI entr'ee.
> 
> If corruption means using their positions in the past to influence personal profit.. but not at the expense of the public exchequer.
> Then YES, there are quite a few guilty ones in that list.
> 
> But in the land of sins.. the smallest one is virtue.
> After all, people do still put their money in Banks do they not? they are an evil of this world.. then why get into it?
> 
> Also..
> I see more knee jerk reactions from PTI supporters..
> I am not a PTI supporter, but I do request that you defend your party with more eloquence.
> Many are deterred to support PTI due to the inability of its members to project PARTY views(some dont even know the jist of it) due to blind support out of sheer desperation. Desperation must not reflect into misbehavior.
> PTI's core representation is from the educated middle class, and it should reflect upon its supporters.
> Not the usual PPP or APML crowd of "parhay likhay jahil".




There lies your biggest and flawed assumption.

Courts haven't been able to 'Prove' Zardari as corrupt, whereas 180million people think otherwise.

I had a bit of respect for Imran Khan, but in order to win more seats, he is diversifying his portfolio to all the lotas and these thugs that hail from everywhere. Lets hope i am wrong, and i wish i am wrong. Pakistan doesn't have another 5 years to spare and find it out the hard way.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the addition of Ms. Lodhi will be a huge boost for PTI, if its true.


she's a talented diplomat, well connected --especially in Washington.


----------



## SQ8

penumbra said:


> There lies your biggest and flawed assumption.
> 
> Courts haven't been able to 'Prove' Zardari as corrupt, whereas 180million people think otherwise.
> 
> I had a bit of respect for Imran Khan, but in order to win more seats, he is diversifying his portfolio to all the lotas and these thugs that hail from everywhere. Lets hope i am wrong, and i wish i am wrong. Pakistan doesn't have another 5 years to spare and find it out the hard way.



Yet the courts have opened cases against him..
Cases which exist..
How many PTI members have cases against them for public fraud and embezzlement or simply looting the Pakistan exchequer?
Perhaps you were mistaken in understanding the jist of my statement.

I do not support PTI.. let me make that VERY clear.. I am not convinced yet.
However I do not support unjust or unsupported claims against any party.
Be it the PTI,PPP,PML(N),ANP,MQM or even the establishment.
And neither should any of us.. that is true political awareness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

30 Influential figures likely to join PTI

ISLAMABAD: Imran Khan&#8217;s campaign will gather more steam when a group of about 30 politicians, including some sitting legislators and former federal ministers, will quit their parties on Monday to join his Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaaf, Dawn has learnt.

The members of the group, led by MNA from Rahimyar Khan Jahangir Tareen, will announce their decision to join the PTI at a news conference with Imran Khan at Islamabad&#8217;s National Press Club, confirmed PTI&#8217;s newly-appointed information secretary Shafqat Mehmood, who is in the city to oversee arrangements for the event.

In reply to a question, Mr Mehmood said the list of those joining the party was with Mr Tareen and that only he could disclose the names of his group members.

A group member Ishaq Khan Khakwani proudly provided names of some prominent figures joining the PTI with him on Monday.

According to him, MNA Awais Leghari and Senator Jamal Leghari, the two sons of former president Sardar Farooq Ahmed Leghari, are the most prominent among those joining the party, besides Senator Mir Mohabbat Khan Marri from Balochistan.

Although the group joining the PTI comprises members from Punjab, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Balochistan and tribal areas, a majority of them belongs to the Pakistan Muslim League-Q and hails from southern Punjab.

Political analysts believe that the PTI, which has already acquired a significant strength in south Punjab after last month&#8217;s joining of former foreign minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi, will definitely become a strong force in the region after joining of the new batch, comprising a number those who had been participating and winning their seats in almost all the previous elections.

The other prominent figures joining the PTI on Monday are former minister Ghulam Sarwar Khan from Taxila, former defence minister Col (retd) Ghulam Sarwar Cheema, former minister Dr G.G. Jamal, Sikandar Bosan, former MNA Azhar Khan Yousufzai, Umar Khan Miankhel and Dr Javed Hussain.

Sources told Dawn that the group, mostly comprises PML-Q dissidents, had been negotiating terms for joining the PTI or having an electoral alliance with it for the past nine months. However, the group took a final decision during a meeting with Imran Khan in Islamabad on Friday, they added.

Mr Khakwani, who was the minister of state for railways in the Musharraf regime, said the group was joining the PTI &#8220;for the sake of Pakistan&#8221; as Imran Khan was vying to bring a credible change in the country.

He said the group took considerable time to take a final decision as earlier some of its members were opposed to the idea and only wanted to have an electoral alliance with the PTI.

After lengthy deliberations and brainstorming, he said, the group came to the conclusion that it should not form a separate party when it had another platform in the shape of the PTI which was pursuing the same agenda.

&#8220;When we saw another platform doing the same thing we wanted, we decided to join it instead of creating two fragmented groups,&#8221; he said, adding: &#8220;if people having divergent views and ideologies can join hands and form the government just to share the power and loot the country then why those having the same programme of saving Pakistan cannot join hands?&#8221;

Mr Khakwani said the group had actually come into existence when PML-Q chief Chaudhry Shujaat Hussain decided to join hands with the Pakistan People&#8217;s Party.

The sources said some members of the group, including Awais Leghari, were of the view that they should form their own party and only talk with Imran Khan to have an electoral alliance.

When asked about Mr Leghari&#8217;s reluctance to join the PTI, Mr Khakwani said difference of opinion was part and parcel of democracy. He said some members wanted to only have cooperation with Imran Khan, but finally they agreed and decided to go with the viewpoint of the majority of the members.

When asked about the terms and conditions agreed with Mr Khan, Mr Khakwani said they were not joining the PTI for &#8220;power politics&#8221; and to form the government, but only to bring the country out of present chaotic situation due to poor economic policies of the rulers.

When asked about the strategy to deal with the anti-defection clause which would be applicable on the sitting legislators after their joining the PTI, he said, they had thoroughly deliberated upon the matter and it would be announced soon.

He neither confirmed nor denied if the sitting legislators would announce resigning from the National Assembly and Senate like Shah Mehmood Qureshi at the time of the joining the PTI.

PTI information secretary Shafqat Mehmood denied that the party had struck any deal with Mr Tareen-led group. &#8220;All of them are joining us unconditionally,&#8221; he claimed.

Mr Mehmood said it was a stated policy of the PTI that it would accept people into its fold without any conditions. &#8220;As far as the tickets for the elections are concerned, the parliamentary board of the party will decide it on merit without considering the background and stature of any person,&#8221; he said.

Former minister and now a PML-F legislator Jahangir Tareen had announced in July to form a new political party of &#8220;clean politicians&#8221; to provide an alternative to the PPP and PML-N in the next elections.

He had even announced at that time that the new party could forge an alliance with the PTI due to similarities in their objectives.

PTI chief Imran Khan, who had surprised political stalwarts with his impressive rally in Lahore, had already shown his willingness to accept people from other political parties and some of them, including former ministers, had already joined him.

Besides the PML-Q dissidents, the sources in the PTI said, a number of dissidents from the PPP and the PML-N were also in contact with Imran Khan and negotiating terms for formally joining the PTI.


----------



## Mazharrafiq

Zarvan said:


> Change will come by ending corruption bringing merit and all old changes are not corrupt change doesn't mean you bring only young faces even they are not competent


lekin sirf financial corruption ko hi corruption nhi kehtay,,, aik corrupt person ko support krna bhi to corruption hai, aur ye sab log Musharaf ko fully support krte rahay hain.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

can anyone please link or post the PTI manifesto?
And alos the specifics on how PTI plans to solve the current issues of Pakistan?
I am not interested in answers like

. everyone knows about them
. that&#8217;s already in the news
. people of Pakistan have had enough.

Although I don&#8217;t have problem with above statements but they are too vague and general.
I need to know what are PTIs top say 5 priorities if it does form the government? And how exactly it is going to deal with them?
Does it have any figures and does it have any team? Its time that this ambiguity must end

We know corruption must end and there is problem with power, law and order and unemployment and radicalisation we don&#8217;t need to have a political party to know that. the media and the writers are already passing this information to us. But how exactly PTI is going to tackle these issues is what I am interested in and please link that to its manifesto.

Jamat Islami and Nawaz leage also says that judiciary should have freedom to work, Pakistan should disassociate with WoT, there is chronic power shortage, people are fed up due to terrorism and price hikes so why shouldn&#8217;t I vote for them if PTI is saying the same thing too? 

Since PTI is attracting a good number of web community then it should also present us with some facts and figures and some details on how it plans to solve the issues? Has it got any team of people/ advisors/ specialists? People wont come out to vote on the election day if things remain vague as they are.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

@Rafael

now PP and Nawaz league politicians are picking this point up in almost every opertunity that Imran used to say that he is against the family politics and yet he is inducting people like Lgharis son and Shah Mehmood etc.

so it will be a usual fight in the talk shows now

when Nawaz league guy says to PP you ate 5 Bn and he replies well you ate 15 Bn and this goes on and on
now if PTI guy will say PPP and Nawaz league is based on family poltics then both will taunt him and point at the new joiners in PTI


----------



## Tameem

Irfan Baloch said:


> can anyone please link or post the PTI manifesto?
> And alos the specifics on how PTI plans to solve the current issues of Pakistan?
> I am not interested in answers like
> 
> . everyone knows about them
> . that&#8217;s already in the news
> . people of Pakistan have had enough.
> 
> Although I don&#8217;t have problem with above statements but they are too vague and general.
> I need to know what are PTIs top say 5 priorities if it does form the government? And how exactly it is going to deal with them?
> Does it have any figures and does it have any team? Its time that this ambiguity must end
> 
> We know corruption must end and there is problem with power, law and order and unemployment and radicalisation we don&#8217;t need to have a political party to know that. the media and the writers are already passing this information to us. But how exactly PTI is going to tackle these issues is what I am interested in and please link that to its manifesto.
> 
> Jamat Islami and Nawaz leage also says that judiciary should have freedom to work, Pakistan should disassociate with WoT, there is chronic power shortage, people are fed up due to terrorism and price hikes so why shouldn&#8217;t I vote for them if PTI is saying the same thing too?
> 
> Since PTI is attracting a good number of web community then it should also present us with some facts and figures and some details on how it plans to solve the issues? Has it got any team of people/ advisors/ specialists? People wont come out to vote on the election day if things remain vague as they are.


 

Irfan Sahib..The current party line of PTI in the words of IK himself goes like this.

Since (I) IK is a great Team builder & possess remarkable management capabilities i.e. SKH, Namal Univ., etc. therefore the moment i got premiership the next I will select a best team for the solutions of all the problems facing Pakistan, rest assured..!! And Dont worry about old faces.Just Vote me to premiership against my previous performances and I will proves my caliber as I proved earlier.

Sounds Greatisnt it?? Except One small reality check someone should put across him..

Sir IK..!! Isnt it there any difference between an Employee and a Politician and thats too the Khung-Ones???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Apparently PTI has ignored the basic inherent flaws in its own countrymen.. 
Widespread looting in the PTI gathering in Kasur as Party workers were too trusting of their countrymen.


----------



## Jango

Now just look at how the hawks go at it, and blame IK for the thing that people looted plastic chairs from the jalsa.

Shame on us as a nation.


----------



## W.11

lol lol lol lol, ..........................


----------



## Leader

Santro said:


> Apparently PTI has ignored the basic inherent flaws in its own countrymen..
> Widespread looting in the PTI gathering in Kasur as Party workers were too trusting of their countrymen.



This was basically a PPP culture, Aftar se pehle Aftari,

It seems not all were looting but infact the people who carried more than 4-5 chairs were actually workers trying to take chairs in their possession. 

and since it started by a "spark" by some small group, it was nice of the Jalsa management not to stop and quarrel, which would have created a bigger problem aka blames...


----------



## Adios Amigo

Speaks of our National character....Lets be honest and lets accept it!


----------



## Leader

Adios Amigo said:


> Speaks of our National character....Let be honest and lets accept it!



ao ham bhi Kursi kursi khaileen


----------



## AHMED85

Famous words of Dr Allama Iqbal 

Na Ahal Ko Hasal Hai Kabai Qoot Wa Jabrot 
Ha Kawar Zamanay Mai Kabhai Johar Zati 
Sayad Koi Mantaq Ho Nayan Ais Kai Amal Mai
Taqdeer Nai Tabah Mantaq Nazar Atee
Han Aik Haqaqat Hai kai Maloom Hai Sub Ko 
Tarrakk Umam Ais Ko Hum Sai Nehai Chupatee 
Har Lahza Hai Quoomoon Pai nazar Ais Kai
Buran Safat Mamba Pakar Hai Nazar Ais Kai..

In short he did say that some time the incapable peoples have the power but the fate of nation depend on its foundation of works if the nation do not acquire the day to day requirement goals than the nation distorted or defeated. it is relaying on awake and sleepy nations and we have an open history of nations for analysis...


----------



## Jango

Lets all be fair, Imran Khan cannot give common sense to people in a zap. 

We need to get conscious and think of the country as our own, not of somebody else, and take responsibility of it.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Former foreign minister Khurshid Mahmood Kasuri joins PTI*
Published: December 20, 2011
KASUR: Former foreign minister Khurshid Mahmood Kasuri announced joining the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) on Tuesday. He made the announcement at a public rally in Kasur.
Kasuri said that the youth of Pakistan fully supported PTI chairman Imran Khan, while Khan welcomed Kasuri to the party and also congratulated him on joining.
Khan, targeting Pakistan Muslim League (PML-N) chief Nawaz Sharif, said that he was a club cricketer but was trying to compete with a test cricketer. He added that the PML-N had ruled for five years and still could not do anything good for the country.
He also said the tsunami was present in Kasur today and was headed towards Karachi.
An honest and competent government can help Pakistan come out of the current crisis and can bring joy to the country, said the PTI chairman.
A majority of newly inducted politicians in the PTI belong to Pakistan Muslim League  Q, and had earlier parted ways with the Chaudhrys of Gujrat after their decision to join the PPP-led coalition.
Some of them also belong to the PML-N and Pakistan Muslim League  Functional (PML-F) and are believed to be serious contenders in the next polls.
The party now appears to be on a direct collision course with the ruling PPP.
Earlier on Monday, Awais Leghari and his brother Jamal Leghari, political scions of the late former president Farooq Leghari, also announced they were switching over to PTI after being disenchanted by the decision of the Chaudhrys to join hands with President Asif Ali Zardari. Eminent singer Abrarul Haq also joined the party on the same day.
Other notables who joined the party on Monday include former MNAs Sikander Bosan, Ghulam Sarwar Khan and Ishaq Khakwani, Dr GG Jamal, Ghulam Sarwar Cheema, Senator Mohabbat Khan Marri, former Senator Saadia Abbasi and Abid Hassan, former World Bank chief in Pakistan.
Former senator Azam Khan Swati, who recently resigned from the Senate and membership of the Jamiat Ulema-i-Islam (JUI-F), also joined PTI on Saturday.
Former foreign minister Khurshid Mahmood Kasuri joins PTI  The Express Tribune

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

So Who will be the next foreign minister Qureshi or Kasauri or Lodhi??


----------



## Mabs

Irfan Baloch said:


> can anyone please link or post the PTI manifesto?
> And alos the specifics on how PTI plans to solve the current issues of Pakistan?
> I am not interested in answers like
> 
> . everyone knows about them
> . thats already in the news
> . people of Pakistan have had enough.
> 
> Although I dont have problem with above statements but they are too vague and general.
> I need to know what are PTIs top say 5 priorities if it does form the government? And how exactly it is going to deal with them?
> Does it have any figures and does it have any team? Its time that this ambiguity must end
> 
> We know corruption must end and there is problem with power, law and order and unemployment and radicalisation we dont need to have a political party to know that. the media and the writers are already passing this information to us. But how exactly PTI is going to tackle these issues is what I am interested in and please link that to its manifesto.
> 
> Jamat Islami and Nawaz leage also says that judiciary should have freedom to work, Pakistan should disassociate with WoT, there is chronic power shortage, people are fed up due to terrorism and price hikes so why shouldnt I vote for them if PTI is saying the same thing too?
> 
> Since PTI is attracting a good number of web community then it should also present us with some facts and figures and some details on how it plans to solve the issues? Has it got any team of people/ advisors/ specialists? People wont come out to vote on the election day if things remain vague as they are.



www.insaf.pk

I can only show you the way, the journey is all yours.


----------



## Mabs

Irfan Baloch said:


> @Rafael
> 
> now PP and Nawaz league politicians are picking this point up in almost every opertunity that Imran used to say that he is against the family politics and yet he is inducting people like Lgharis son and Shah Mehmood etc.
> 
> so it will be a usual fight in the talk shows now
> 
> when Nawaz league guy says to PP you ate 5 Bn and he replies well you ate 15 Bn and this goes on and on
> now if PTI guy will say PPP and Nawaz league is based on family poltics then both will taunt him and point at the new joiners in PTI



Family politics is not people of political families venturing into politics but a certain family keeping a tight grip over a political party by keeping the power strictly inside the family. PTI has people from seasoned political parties but not a single family wielding power onto its affairs. Here's where it is different from the traditional parties like the PPP and PML-N.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khuramonline



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Khursheed Kasoori Joins PTI
-
-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

Irfan Baloch said:


> @Rafael
> 
> now PP and Nawaz league politicians are picking this point up in almost every opertunity that Imran used to say that he is against the family politics and yet he is inducting people like Lgharis son and Shah Mehmood etc.
> 
> so it will be a usual fight in the talk shows now
> 
> when Nawaz league guy says to PP you ate 5 Bn and he replies well you ate 15 Bn and this goes on and on
> now if PTI guy will say PPP and Nawaz league is based on family poltics then both will taunt him and point at the new joiners in PTI


 


Mabs said:


> Family politics is not people of political families venturing into politics but a certain family keeping a tight grip over a political party by keeping the power strictly inside the family. PTI has people from seasoned political parties but not a single family wielding power onto its affairs. Here's where it is different from the traditional parties like the PPP and PML-N.



IB, 

In addition to what Mabs has said, I would like to draw your attention towards the recent appointment of Shafqat Mehmood as secretary information, replacing Umar Cheema who was with PTI for the last good 7-8 years. The decision was made totally on merit, this is where PTI has shown difference from other traditional political parties. Had this been any other party, the President or Chairman would have appointed some friend or someone who had 'struggled' with him. 

What I'm saying is that if Lagharis have joined PTI, doesn't mean that they will get the ticket automatically to contest elections, let alone their sons/daughters joining and holding positions in the party.


----------



## sur



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Leader said:


> This was basically a PPP culture, Aftar se pehle Aftari,
> 
> It seems not all were looting but infact the people who carried more than 4-5 chairs were actually workers trying to take chairs in their possession.
> 
> and since it started by a "spark" by some small group, it was nice of the Jalsa management not to stop and quarrel, which would have created a bigger problem aka blames...



Perhaps the "spark" may be have planned by some rivals.. southern Punjab is a dirty _pitch_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

During a match there comes a time when you know you have the opposition on the mat. It is exactly the feeling now, that I have all the opposition by their balls " 

- Imran Khan


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar




----------



## Devil Soul

*Tribal leader joins PTI*

Updated 1 hour ago


4


QUETTA: Tribal leader Haji Nasib Agha, along with his associates, has joined Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI).

Addressing a new conference along with PTI central vice president Nawabzada Sharif Jogezai at Jogezai House on Thursday, he along with other tribal notables including Arbab Abid, Arbab Manzoor, Haji Sher Ahmed, Haji Siddiqullah, Rehmatullah, Anayat Agha, Remat Agha and Shamsuddin Agha and others announced to join PTI.

Member Central Executive Committee PTI Roohullah Khilji was also present on this occasion. (APP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Imran Khan Helps Pakistan's Farmers (A Short Documentary of Imran Khan Foundation) - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJsZp__MukI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

this is awesome stuff, actions speaks volumes of what IK stands for  

good job


----------



## yyetttt

I believe this man will save Pakistan.


----------



## sur

*Duniya News' Anchor lady joins PTI...*
=
=


----------



## sur



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proindian

Monday, January 02, 2012
Forty lawyers from Malir Bar Association join PTI
By Web Management | 314 Views | | Press Release, Sindh, Karachi, Lawyers Wing 
KARACHI: 

The Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf claims that it is gearing up for the next general elections in the country and will be prepared to participate in the next two months.
PTI Sindh president Naeemul Haque told a press conference on Monday that the party is planning to set up parliamentary boards and finalise its candidates for the national and provincial assembly seats. &#8220;By March, we want to completely prepare our party for the next elections,&#8221; Haque said. &#8220;This includes the selection of candidates for MNAs and MPAs and a manifesto.&#8221;
The Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) has also formed a new chapter of its lawyers wing after 40 lawyers, including the secretary of the Malir Bar Association, formally joined the party on Monday.
The PTI already has a lawyers wing, called the Insaf Lawyers Forum, for the Karachi Bar Association&#8217;s members. Another chapter of the forum will be for the MBA&#8217;s members.
Several of the lawyers were at a press conference at the PTI&#8217;s Sindh Secretariat called to introduce the Insaf Lawyers Forum to the media. PTI Sindh vice president Aslam Rajput also spoke at the event.
Haque said that the Malir Bar Association has always stressed on upholding the law. &#8220;It is a good sign that people from all sections of society are joining PTI,&#8221; Haque said. These lawyers can help PTI create a just society, he said.
According to Haque, the Supreme Court is facing a &#8220;lot of pressure&#8221; right now and has some important decisions to make in the months ahead.
Khalid Mehmood, the secretary general of the MBA, thanked Rajput and former Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam (Fazl) Senator Azam Swati, who has joined PTI, for convincing him again to join the Imran Khan-led party. &#8220;I will dedicate my services to the Insaf Lawyers Forum,&#8221; he said.
Lawyer Ashraf Hashmi will head the Malir Bar Association chapter of the Insaf Lawyers Forum, and Aamir Raza Khokhar was announced as general secretary.
Published in The Express Tribune, January 3rd, 2012.


----------



## proindian

&#8216;Fighting corruption&#8217;: Senior PPP-S leader quits party, joins PTI
By Manzoor Ali
Published: January 3, 2012
PESHAWAR: Yet another political party waved farewell to a member when Mohammad Amir Khan Khalil Mullazai of Pakistan Peoples Party-Sherpao (PPP-S) announced that he was joining Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) on Monday. Amir was the Peshawar district organiser of the PPP-S, and is a close relative of party chairman Aftab Ahmed Sherpao.
Flanked by his father Muhammad Ayaz Khan Mullazai and Khawaja Mohammad Khan Hoti, who recently joined PTI after resigning from the Awami National Party (ANP), Amir said that certain &#8216;self-interested people&#8217; have grouped within PPP-S and were damaging the party.
Amir, who contested elections on the PF-7 seat of the provincial assembly, said that committed PPP-S workers were forced to work under opportunists and in such a situation, PTI chief Imran Khan offered the only ray of hope.
Hoti also spoke at the press conference, saying: &#8220;I raised my voice against corruption inside the assembly and Imran is now raising his voice and we have joined forces&#8221;. He declared that it was Transparency International, and not himself, who had proclaimed Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa to be the most corrupt province.
Hoti added that it was the coalition government&#8217;s performance which was forcing people to join PTI &#8216;in droves&#8217;.
Published in The Express Tribune, January 3rd, 2012


----------



## proindian

Top Pak business tycoons in Europe join PTI
News Desk
Wednesday, January 04, 2012
ZURICH: A big group of top millionaires and businessmen of Europe collectively announced their decision on Tuesday to join the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) here at a big event.

Led by top business tycoon of Germany Khurram Shah, Akram Minhas of Belgium and Mian Babar of Switzerland, some 50 others belonging to various political parties including the PPP and PML-N joined Imran Khan and expressed full confidence in his leadership.

The joining of these top businessmen of Europe is said to be the first such event and famous and influential overseas Pakistanis in UK and US are likely to announce support for PTI soon.


----------



## proindian

Former PML-Q Punjab Womens Wing head joins PTI
Staff Report Wednesday, 4 Jan 2012 9:31 pm
SIALKOT - Former PML-Q Women Wing Punjab President Dr Naseem Shakeel has joined the PTI as PTI-Women Wing Human Rights organizer. Sialkot-based PML-Q-backed former national assembly speaker Chaudhary Ameer Hussain is likely to join PTI in a bid to ensure his political survival in Sialkots politics. District bar elections: Electioneering is gaining momentum for the DBA annual elections. The polls will be held on January 14. Rival groups are staking claims. In Daska, Munawar Hussain Chheena, Muhammad Akmal Basra and Zahid Mehmood Goraya have been elected as vice president, joint secretary and library secretary respectively unopposed. 
Candidates against them withdrew their nomination papers in their favour. In Sialkot, as many as four candidates Muhammad Asif Bhalli, Shahid Mir, Nasir Waheed and Saleem Khan Cheechi are contesting for the slot of President of DBA Sialkot. Two candidates Nadeem Akhtar Butt and Sheikh Suhail Nazeer in the race for the seat of vice president and three candidates Ch. Muhammad Raza, Bilal Ghuman and Muhammad Bashir Sulehria are contesting for the slot of general secretary. 
Transfer: Separately, the Punjab government has appointed Muhammad Sajjad Saleem as EDO (Education) Sialkot with immediate effect. Former EDO (Education) Sialkot Dr Javaid Iqbal Muzaffar Chishti has been transferred and asked to report to the Secretary Education Punjab in Lahore.


----------



## proindian

Ajmal&#8217;s granddaughter, lawyers join PTI
Thursday, January 05, 2012
NOWSHERA: Begum Rahat Khattak, granddaughter of the Awami National Party former president late Ajmal Khattak, and 22 members of the District Bar Association on Wednesday joined the Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI).

Begum Rahat Khattak said she had taken the decision to join the PTI as only Imran Khan and his team would bring a positive change in the country. About 22 lawyers resigned from the People&#8217;s Lawyers Forum, National Lawyers Forum and Muslim Lawyers Forum and joined the PTI.

Some of the lawyers including Mian Irshad Jan, Muhammad Ayaz Khan, Rafiullah, Shah Nawaz, Umar Zareen Khattak, Malik Ijaz and Mohsin and others left their respective parties and joined the PTI.

Speaking at a press conference, the lawyers said that rampant corruption and nepotism in government departments had pushed the country to present crisis. Speaking on the occasion, the PTI leader and former provincial minister Pervez Khattak said the country was on the verge of bankruptcy due to the wrong policies of the government. 

He said that a committee was preparing the manifesto of the party. He added that the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf would not allow the US and other powers to decide the country&#8217;s future.

---------- Post added at 02:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------

Ex-PML-Q MPA, PPPs senior member join PTI
Thursday, January 05, 2012
LAHORE:	Former PML-Q MPA Durr-e-Shahsawar Neelam and PPPs senior member from Dera Ismail Khan Fauzia Batool on Wednesday announced joining Pakistan Tehreek-e-lnsaf.

Both made the announcement at a press conference held at the PTI Lahore office in the presence of General Secretary Lahore Dr Murad Raas, Mehmood Gilani and others. Fauzia Batool on the occasion said that she had been a staunch supporter of the PPP for the last 20 years but unfortunately it had de-tracked from the philosophy of Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and Benazir Bhutto Shaheed. 

She said the mafia occupying the PPP at present had ignored the committed workers and that was the main reason they were joining the PTI. Durr-e-Shahsawar Neelam said that she had been in politics for the last 15 years and was sure that only the PTI chief Imran Khan had the ability to steer the country out of the crisis.

---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 AM ----------

PPP, PML-N politicians, party workers join PTI
JANUARY 05, 2012 RECORDER REPORT 0 COMMENTS
A number of politicians and party workers belonging to PPP, PML-N and other political parties from various parts of Punjab announced to join Pakistan Tahreek-e-Insaf (PTI), here on Wednesday.

A large number of former parliamentarians, nazims and naib nazims from Bahwalnagar, Okara and Sailkot met PTI president Punjab Ahsan Rasheed.

Those who joined PTI include Rai Shah Hassain Kharal, Rai Fida Hussain Kharal, Jamshaid Bajawa, Ayub Goraya, Naveed Shabbir Goraya, Mian Muhmmad Arshad, Mian Asghar, Rana Tariq Arshad, Mian Muhammad Yar Dhar, Amjad Saeed, Ahmed Tufail Warriach, Sardar Majid, Mian Muhammad Asghar, Mian Sajjad Muhammad, Mian Iqbal Mahmood, Chaudhary Hameed Naseem Cheema, Chaudhary Naseerullah Dhillon, Khan Ghous-ul-din Khan, Amir Ahmed Bajawa, Mahar Nadeem, Chaudhary Mozam, Raheena Butt, Chaudhary Sheryar Jhangir Warriach, Chaudhary Javed and Khalid Nawab Bajawa.
President PTI Punjab Ahsan Rasheed said that the future belonged to PTI and the party would not disappoint the nation.

He also said they would give tickets to sincere and educated people in the next general elections.

"The present government has failed to deliver, therefore, fresh elections should be held immediately," he added.

Meanwhile, Fozia Batool, President PPP D.

I.

Khan, Dur-e-Shahwar Neleem, Vice President PML-Q Lahore and many others met with PTI General Secretary Lahore Dr Murad Ross and announced to join PTI.


----------



## proindian

PDP likely to merge with PTI
By: Jawad R Awan | January 05, 2012 | Comments

Share
LAHORE &#8211; The Pakistan Democratic Party, known for leading political movements and creating alliances, considers Imran Khan&#8217;s agenda of change similar to the that of PDP&#8217;s and is likely to merge with the PTI next month, TheNation has learnt.
PTI sources close to the information in this regard told this scribe on Wednesday that PDP, which was once led by towering personality like Nawabzada Nasrullah Khan and made headways in major political struggles, was expected to merge in the party next month.
PDP, which is now led by Nawabzada Mansoor Khan, son of Nawabzada Nasrullah Khan, had formed a committee under the command of party&#8217;s secretary general, Nawaz Gondal for working out modalities with PTI leadership for a merger last year, while PTI team was led by Shahid Zulfikar and Ahsan Rasheed.
Nawabzada Mansoor Khan finding the PTI programme of change similar to the PDP plans for the masses, had decided with the consent of the party leadership for constituting a committee last year to devise modalities regarding a merger with the PTI. Nawaz Gondal, secretary general PDP when contacted said that Punjab, Khyber Pukhtunkhawa and Balochistan chapters of the party were backing party&#8217;s merger into the PTI, while a meeting with Sindh chapter on the issue would be held soon to get their point of view on the merger.
He added that the PDP would announce its decision regarding the merger in the last week of this month. Earlier, a similar decision had also been made by the Tehrik-e-Istaqlal Party of Air Marshal (Retd) Asghar Khan. Meanwhile, former MPs and local leaders belonging to Lahore, Okara, Tandlianwala, Sialkot and Bahawalnagar have joined PTI during separate meetings with party leaders. Prominent among those who joined PTI include Durshawar Neelum, Fouzia Batool, Rai Shah Hussain Kharal, Mian Muhammad Yar Dahra, Mian Muhammad Asghar Jeevayka, Hameed Nasim Cheema and Jehangir Warraich.


----------



## proindian

MBA office-bearer, 40 others join PTI

* PTI Sindh chief says induction of lawyers a breeze of fresh breath for party, society

By Asad Farooq

KARACHI: General Secretary (GS) of the Malir Bar Association (MBA) Khalid Mehmood has announced joining Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) and offered his services and loyalties for Insaf Lawyers Forum, along with 40 senior lawyers.

He announced this during a press conference, chaired by PTI Sindh president Naeemul Haq, held at the PTI Sindh Secretariat, here on Monday.

Addressing the press conference he expressed his trust in the leadership of PTI and said that he and his companions joined the struggle of Imran Khan for a positive change in the country. He said that he and his community would play an active role to support change in society and would spread the message of PTI, inviting masses to join the struggle.

PTI Sindh president, on this occasion, said that induction of lawyers in PTI was a breeze of fresh breath for the party and society. He said that lawyers community had played a significant role for the freedom of judiciary in the country and it would also play an important role in PTI. 

Haq further said that PTI had always raised its voice for lawyers community, justice and freedom of judiciary and it would continue with its struggle for the rights of those elements of the society.

On the occasion, responsibilities of Malir Bar Insaf Forum were granted to the newly joined members of Lawyers Forum. Muhammad Ashraf Hashmi was appointed as president, Nasir Raza Raind as senior vice president, Shafqat Tanoli as vice president, Aamir Raza Khokhar as general secretary, Irfan Ahmed as joint secretary, and Muhammad Arshad Langah was appointed information secretary. A 30-member committee was also organised.


----------



## proindian

More lawyers join PTI


Bureau report
Saturday, January 07, 2012





PESHAWAR: Some more lawyers on Friday announced joining the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) after quitting their respective political parties. 

Speaking at a news conference here, Mohammad Saeed and others said they were joining the movement led by Imran Khan as they consider him the saviour of the country at this critical juncture. 

We believe that Imran Khan is the only leader who can steer the country out of the prevailing mess, Mohammad Saeed said. Flanked by provincial leader of the party Mohammad Iqbal Afridi and district general secretary Engineer Hamidul Haq, he and other lawyers reposed confidence in the leadership of Imran Khan.

ANP leader joins PTI in Bajaur Agency: The Awami National Party leader Nawabzada Jalaluddin Khan announced joining the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) here Friday. Addressing a public meeting organised by the PTI in Jalalabad village in Bajaur Agency, he said 10 million tribal people were supporting Imran Khan to pull the country out of the crises. 

He said the rulers had failed to keep intact the security, solidarity and sovereignty of the country. He said the future belonged to the PTI as Imran Khan was the last ray of hope for the desperate nation. He added that the rulers enslaved Pakistan for the sake of American dollars and that was the reason for the US-Nato attacks in the borderlands of Pakistan.

Begum Hayat made KP PTI women head: The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) on Friday appointed office-bearers of the partys Khyber Pakhtunkhwa women wing and Begum Naseem Hayat was made the provincial president and Ayesha Naeem as general secretary. 

The decision was made at a meeting attended by women activists of PTI from across the province. A press release said Suriaya Dost Muhammad was appointed senior vice-president, Rubi Naz, Zareen Zia, Nagina Bibi and Gulfam as vice-presidents and Asmat Khattak as information secretary.

The party also notified office-bearers for the women wing of the Peshawar chapter. Farzana Sultan was made district president, Yasmin Duran the general secretary, Surraya Shahab as senior vice president, Afshan Afridi as the secretary youth affairs and Musarrat Bukhari and Uzma Sadaqat as joint secretaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proindian

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Lffe4rr1zu4/TwnKOZkueSI/AAAAAAAAAFo/sz9atTOI1_A/s1600/Sukkur_08012012.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

IK kicked his mentor, his relative, out of match for NOT being fit... That's the kind he is...
=




=
"I took the path less trodden upon" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sur

*No alliance with Pervez Musharraf: Imran*

Last Updated On 09 January,2012 About 17 minutes ago

*Imran Khan categorically rejected any possibility of any alliance with Pervez Mushrraf.*


Addressing a press conference in Islamabad, Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Imran Khan said that he will never make any alliance with chairman All Pakistan Muslim League and former president Pervez Musharraf. Imran said that we are pro-democracy and will not support martial law in the country.


Imran warned that if any action was taken against Chief Justice of Pakistan, PTI&#8217;s tsumani would be on roads of Pakistan.


He said that Balochistan is being treated like East Pakistan. Military operation was started in Balochistan instead of addressing the problems of Baloch people which multiplied the difficulties, Imran said.


PTI chief also proposed that new policy should be devised instead of makin tribal areas a separate province. He said that no one can stop PTI from coming into power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

pictures from PTI Karachi Tsunami.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

To those who speculated that PTI's gonna shake hands with MQM,,, here, IK made it clear,,, No such thing.... so relax & take ur impulsive decisions back ...
=
& about Mushy he said "woh toe Maan Naa Maan mai Teraa Mehmaan" wali baat ker raha hay, NO alliance with Mushy either ...
=
Imran Khan davos switzerland - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

^^ its funny how the opponents of change are quick to speculate over Imran khan, but remain silent on the blunders of their own corrupt leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

sur said:


> To those who speculated that PTI's gonna shake hands with MQM,,, here, IK made it clear,,, No such thing.... so relax & take ur impulsive decisions back ...
> =
> & about Mushy he said "woh toe Maan Naa Maan mai Teraa Mehmaan" wali baat ker raha hay, NO alliance with Mushy either ...
> =
> Imran Khan davos switzerland - YouTube



I think in politics, there is no certain policy forever, its naïve on the part of any political entity to spread out blanket statements about their future alliances or taboos just like this in media, its only shows how skinny you are actually on any given matter and worst your opponents knows your raw nerve openly for one way or other, and if by chance in future, circumstances bound you to do the opposites, you stand hypocrites in public openly. Its always a two face sword, so why dont better to ducks or twist masterly to these kinds of questions I/O facing them foolhardily on chest.


----------



## Zarvan

Tameem said:


> I think in politics, there is no certain policy forever, its naïve on the part of any political entity to spread out blanket statements about their future alliances or taboos just like this in media, its only shows how skinny you are actually on any given matter and worst your opponents knows your raw nerve openly for one way or other, and if by chance in future, circumstances bound you to do the opposites, you stand hypocrites in public openly. It&#8217;s always a two face sword, so why don&#8217;t better to ducks or twist masterly to these kinds of questions I/O facing them foolhardily on chest.


Sir Imran Khan has policy and his party will soon release all its policy papers on different kind of issues like Terrorism Energy Crises and also Social and Economic Reforms and but N league nor do they have policy and neither they are clean so people have hope on Imran because he himself is an honest person in other parties the most corrupt is their main leader


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkd

---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

probably more media coverage being given to IK than our PM...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

January 31, 2012

Cricketer-turned-politician Khan vows to sweep Pakistan polls

Imran Khan with the host Imran Chaudhry and others guests at Chaudhry&#8217;s residence in Emirates Hill in Dubai. 

Pakistan heading to bigger revolution than Arab Spring, Tehreek chief says

Dependence on [the United States] will go and we will break the begging bowl and will run the country with our own resources as we cannot be independent if we keep on getting aid from the world, says Imran Khan. 

Pakistan is heading towards a bigger revolution than the Arab Spring because the "silent revolution" has brought people together under his leadership to usher in change in the country, said Imran Khan, cricketer-turned-politician.

Khan, who led Pakistan's cricket team to win the 1992 World Cup, said that he is all set to "captain the nation".

"My tsunami is much bigger than the leaderless Arab Spring, which was triggered by social media, but in Pakistan the media is free and I am leading the &#8216;revolution' from the front," the chief of Tehreek-e-Insaf (Justice Movement) told Gulf News on Sunday at a reception in Dubai. Khan, who has always opposed the military operation against militant groups in the US war on terror, said that he would immediately put an end to the war as soon as he comes to power.

"We will immediately announce a ceasefire and will not use our military against our own people because I have always said that it is not our war and we should not fight it. The US should also exit from Afghanistan to ensure peace in the region," he said. Khan is also in talks with militant groups as well and said he would use his influence in the tribal areas to reconcile with them.

"I have always told Americans as well that there is no military solution to this problem, but rather they have to solve it politically through talks and they have also started talking to the Taliban," he added.

Khan's political graph suddenly went up in recent months after he had two massive public rallies in Lahore and Karachi and showed his political strength, which has unnerved his opponents in power. He reiterated that he would sweep the next general elections, eradicate corruption within 90 days and bring reforms in all fields. 

Khan said he has no immediate programme for a political alliance but he is in talks with Jamaat-e-Islami, the largest religious political party in Pakistan.

"People want change and we have the match-winning team to win and create a &#8216;new Pakistan' sans corruption through the &#8216;silent revolution' in Pakistan," he added. Khan denied allegations that he has received support and funding from the nation's premier intelligence agency ISI to pit him against the other party as a third political force.

"I will quit politics for good if anyone proves that Imran got money from [the] ISI," he said.

On the issue of the Balochistan separation movement, Khan said he will meet Baloch leaders before holding his next public rally in Quetta on April 6.

gulfnews : Cricketer-turned-politician Khan vows to sweep Pakistan polls

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

pkd said:


>



oops....... light chali gai kolkata mein at 11:00 sec

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd

[video]http://www.channel4.com/news/imran-khan-up-close-and-personal[/video]





http://bcove.me/8pbwpaay
[video]http://bcove.me/8pbwpaay[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

pkd said:


>


Imran Khan should stop being diplomatic when he goes to India he keeps his tone a little low when talking to people in India and that will hurt him in longer run


----------



## Edevelop

He should stop making trips to India at once.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*I would rather die like a lion: Imran Khan*

Death threats will not deter me from fighting corruption, Khan says

By Ashfaq Ahmed, Deputy Editor, UAEPublished: 00:00 January 31, 2012













> Dubai: Amid increasing popularity, Imran Khan, Pakistan's new political sensation, claimed that his life is in danger but said he is not afraid as he wants to die like a lion. "I am facing life threats but it will not deter me from leading my &#8216;tsunami' to uproot corruption and the corrupt from the country for I have strong belief in Allah and the people of Pakistan," Khan told Gulf News at a reception in Dubai on Sunday night.
> 
> *Khan, who is making headlines for his historic public rallies in Lahore and Karachi, believes that he can eradicate corruption within 90 days and make Pakistan self-reliant without any foreign aid but critics say it is the thinking of an immature politician.
> *
> However, Khan has his reasoning. *"Fifty per cent of corruption will end when you have an honest prime minister [like Imran Khan] and the 25 per cent of corruption will go with honest ministers in the cabinet and the rest of the 25 per cent will [be eliminated through] good governance, reforms and policies with a good team to implement them," he said.
> *
> Khan, who is chief of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI), has promised people that he will introduce the best reforms across all walks of life with the best team to implement them should his party win the next elections.
> "People want change and we have the match-winning team to win and create a new Pakistan devoid of corruption through the silent revolution in Pakistan," the cricketer-turned-politician said.
> Families split by politics
> 
> Khan denied allegations that he has received support and funding from the nation's premier intelligence agency, ISI (Inter Services Intelligence), to pitch him against the other party as a third political force. "I will quit politics for good if anyone proves that Imran got money from [the] ISI," he said.
> 
> On why he calls his "tsunami" a silent revolution, Khan said this is the first time in the history of Pakistan that even families have been split along political lines. "If a father is following PPP [Pakistan People's Party] or any other party, his wife and children are supporting Imran and the numbers are multiplying with every passing day," he said.
> 
> Khan said his "tsunami" is going to Quetta in Balochistan on April 6 and then to other major cities in the country leading up to the elections which he said are expected this year.
> 
> Though Khan's new team &#8212; including stalwarts such as Shah Mahmoud Quraishi, former foreign minister of Pakistan, and Jahangir Tareen &#8212; accompanied him to the reception, Khan was the star of the night. Some congratulated him for his success on the political front while others assured him of their support. The reception, organised by Imran Chaudhry, a Dubai-based Pakistan businessman, was attended by leading businessmen, diplomats and even some film and television artists.
> 
> *With never-ending energy, Khan kept explaining what his "tsunami" is all about and how he would change Pakistan.
> "Dependence on [the United States] will go and we will break the begging bowl and will run the country with our own resources as we cannot be independent if we keep on getting aid from the world," he said.
> 
> *Whether he is sure to win the next elections, Khan said: "The PTI will sweep the elections. I can see the game is out of the hands of the other two parties who are in power and they cannot stop me from winning."*
> Khan said he has no immediate programme for a political alliance but he is in talks with Jamaat-e-Islami. He ruled out any alliance with former president) Pervez Musharraf. "He should rest as he has played his innings."*



gulfnews : I would rather die like a lion: Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

February 1, 2012

Khan vows package for Balochistan

Tehreek-e-Insaf chief holds talks with nationalists ahead of Quetta rally

I am taking my &#8216;tsunami&#8217; to Quetta to get support of the Baloch brothers. I will give them new package to get them their rights, says Imran Khan. 

Chief of Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) has said he will announce a new package for the people of Balochistan province, who he says are deprived of their rights.

"We will address grievances of our Baloch brothers through reconciliatory talks in a democratic way and will end military operation," said Khan, who held a crucial meeting in Dubai with an important Baloch leader, Sardar Akhtar Mengal, president of the Balochistan National Party (BNP) and former chief minister of Balochistan province.

The talks were a part of Khan's strategy to make inroads into Balochistan &#8212; the largest province of Pakistan in terms of area &#8212; and muster support of Baloch nationalist leaders, who are at daggers drawn with the government and, especially, against Pakistan army.

*Reconciliation*

He wants to reconcile with them before his April 6 public rally in Quetta, the capital city of Balochistan province, after showing his political strength in rallies in Lahore and Karachi.

"I am taking my &#8216;tsunami' to Quetta to get support of the Baloch brothers and address their grievances. I will give them a new package to get them their rights," he said.

The anti-Pakistan sentiments among Baloch nationalist groups are so strong that Khan was forced to change the date of his rally from March 23 (which is Pakistan National Day) to April 6 to avoid any confrontation. Many Baloch nationalist groups do not celebrate this day.

A close aide of Khan told Gulf News that his meeting with Mengal was very positive and will go a long way in bringing the PTI and Baloch nationalist parties together for the good of Balochistan.

"I am also going to UK to meet some more Baloch leaders who are living in exile," said Khan but did to reveal their names

Some of the key issues are royalty on natural gas and other natural resources, unemployment, and provincial autonomy.

The nationalists also want to put an end to military operation against them and also target killing.

*Put on hold*

The Baloch nationalists' sentiments were flared after the killing of veteran Baloch leader Nawab Akbar Bugti and the government has been forced to put on hold several development projects including the Gwadar port and exploration for oil and gas.

Bugti was killed in a military operation in Balochistan during Pervez Musharraf's tenure as president. Musharraf is wanted in the Bugti murder case by a court.

Khan said he will also meet with Jamil Bugti, son of the slain Baloch leader.

Jamil Bugti is fighting a legal battle for the accountability of those behind what he called the assassination of his father killed in a Kohlu cave, Balochistan, in August 2006.

Khan observed earlier that the current government is incompetent and lacks political will to resolve the issues of national importance.

He expressed concern over the breakdown of law and order in Balochistan and deprivation of the rights of the Baloch. 

gulfnews : Khan vows package for Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

If IK joins up with Jamaat-e-Islami I will be this:


----------



## pkd

http://zeenews.**********/entertainment/bookworm/kolkata-book-fair-organisers-apologise-to-imran-khan_2176.htm

*Kolkata Book Fair organisers apologise to Imran Khan *


Kolkata: Kolkata Book Fair authorities Tuesday said they had apologised to former Pakistani cricketer and politician Imran Khan for switching off power supply during a talk by him a day earlier as the event had crossed the scheduled time.

"We are ashamed for yesterday`s incident. What happened was shameful. We had also apologised to Imran Khan. He had said that it was a small incident and was not at all an issue for him," general secretary of the Publishers` and Booksellers` Guild Tridib Chattopadhaya said.

However, he evaded numerous queries on whether the blackout was intentional or an electricity failure.

"I don`t want any controversy on what I said yesterday and what I am saying today. You can interpret anything... I will not say anything on the issue," said Chattopadhaya.

He had Monday said power supply was "intentionally" switched off to stop the programme as it was continuing beyond the scheduled time.

The blackout lasted for some four-five minutes during the discussion programme `Captaining a nation` where Imran Khan was the main speaker.

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------

*Sachin should be himself, that's it: Imran Khan
*


Calcutta: Fans weren&#8217;t the only ones who didn't want to let Imran Khan go, on Tuesday morning, after an event-packed 24 hours in the city.

Indeed, the mosquitoes in the Reserved Lounge of the disgraceful international terminal were as keen to have a piece of Pakistan&#8217;s 1992 World Cup-winning captain and, possibly, a future Prime Minister.

&#8220;It's all right, let it be,&#8221; Imran said rather quietly, when a Customs officer asked a subordinate to call somebody from the Airports Authority of India, which is responsible for the Lounge&#8217;s upkeep.

However, Imran did comment that &#8220;investments&#8221; should be made to upgrade the facility. When somebody pointed out that a new terminal was being built, not far from where he was sitting, Imran almost took back his words.

Imran spent around 45 minutes in the Lounge, but he barely had 45 seconds to himself. Security personnel of different ranks, men from Customs, airline staffers... Everybody turned up for a photograph.

They were polite, but even more polite was Imran himself: &#8220;Okay, please come,&#8221; he kept saying. Most of his admirers parked themselves on the sofa where he was waiting for the Emirates flight to be ready for departure. Imran didn&#8217;t mind.

Fortunately, the power didn&#8217;t go off, or else it would&#8217;ve been a repeat of what happened at the Book Fair on Monday evening.

Imran didn&#8217;t talk of that experience, but he did ask us: &#8220;How many hours of power cuts do you have in a day? In Islamabad, it&#8217;s between six-eight hours... Our power situation is awfully bad.&#8221;

When told that the Calcuttans didn&#8217;t have to suffer like those in Pakistan&#8217;s capital city, Imran was impressed. &#8220;Really? That&#8217;s very good.&#8221;

If Imran&#8217;s Tehreek-e-Insaf does get to rule Pakistan, then tackling the power crisis will be an absolute priority.

There was just about time to bring up a couple of cricketing issues. His advice to Sachin Tendulkar, who is finding it hard to get his 100th International hundred and (b) his take on Steve Waugh&#8217;s suggestion that players voluntarily undertake lie-detector tests.

&#8220;Sachin&#8217;s becoming conscious of that (elusive) hundred... The impression I get is that he&#8217;s becoming &#8216;tight&#8217; after a certain stage in his innings... He should be himself, that&#8217;s it,&#8221; Imran responded.

As for Steve&#8217;s suggestion, Imran stated: &#8220;I&#8217;m not clear about how accurate such tests are... Seems fine in principle, but I don&#8217;t know enough... Disclosing assets under oath would be a better way of ensuring that the game remains clean.&#8221;

The rush of the photograph-seekers ruled out a third question. In any case, it was time by then to start moving towards the departure area.

In keeping with the previous 24 hours, Imran was mobbed there by co-passengers. Significantly, he&#8217;d declined to jump the queue at the security check. On landing in Dubai, Imran was to take a connecting flight for Islamabad, getting there well before Wednesday&#8217;s ruling by the Supreme Court.

- The Telegraph
Sachin should be himself, that's it: Imran Khan


----------



## pkd

*Imran cites threats to life
*

DUBAI, (SANA): Chairman Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI) Imran Khan said he is facing life threats but he will not deter his struggle to curb corruption.

In an interview with a foreign newspaper, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Chairman Imran Khan claimed that his life is in danger but said he is not afraid as he wants to die like a lion.

&#8220;I am facing life threats but it will not deter me from leading my &#8216;tsunami to uproot corruption and the corrupt from the country for I have strong belief in Allah and the people of Pakistan,&#8221; Khan told Gulf News at a reception in Dubai.

Khan, who is making headlines for his historic public rallies in Lahore and Karachi, believes that he can eradicate corruption within 90 days and make Pakistan self-reliant without any foreign aid but critics say it is the thinking of an immature politician.

However, Khan has his reasoning. &#8220;Fifty per cent of corruption will end when you have an honest prime minister [like Imran Khan] and the 25 per cent of corruption will go with honest ministers in the cabinet and the rest of the 25 per cent will [be eliminated through] good governance, reforms and policies with a good team to implement them,&#8221; he said.

Khan, who is chief of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI), has promised people that he will introduce the best reforms across all walks of life with the best team to implement them should his party win the next elections.

&#8220;People want change and we have the match-winning team to win and create a new Pakistan devoid of corruption through the silent revolution in Pakistan,&#8221; the cricketer-turned-politician said.

Imran cites threats to life | National | South Asian News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd

| Video | It'll be a landslide victory for me, says Imran Khan | India Videos | - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Porus

30 yrs ago @ImranKhanPTI was a fan at my 1982 Delhi lecture and 100% secular. Now my work "humiliates" his "faith." Which is the real Imran?, tweets Salman Rushdie.

His secularism has gone along with the days of colourful _jawani_.


----------



## Leader

Icewolf said:


> If IK joins up with Jamaat-e-Islami I will be this:



add another


----------



## cheekybird

Imran khan:"I will quit politics if proved isi funded pti

[video]http://tribune.com.pk/story/330930/i-will-quit-politics-if-proved-isi-funded-pti-imran/[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

^^^^well we have to wait n watch...now dont we


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

Leader said:


> add another



Leader!! I dont think its a good gesture from the youth on either side, I know there is a long resentment against IJT specially in PU level and IJT too doesnt feels good about ISF or any cordial meeting between top leadership of both parties either. I think both of you ISF & IJT are becoming the slaves of your respective ego and that adversity overshadowing political necessasities on national level which in turns barring any future potential political alliance between the two and help strengthen the PMLN instead. 


Jamaat to prefer PML-N over PTI for alliance
Jamaat to prefer PML-N over PTI for alliance


----------



## Leader

Tameem said:


> Leader!! I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s a good gesture from the youth on either side, I know there is a long resentment against IJT specially in PU level and IJT too doesn&#8217;t feels good about ISF or any cordial meeting between top leadership of both parties either. I think both of you ISF & IJT are becoming the slaves of your respective ego and that adversity overshadowing political necessasities on national level which in turns barring any future potential political alliance between the two and help strengthen the PMLN instead.
> 
> 
> Jamaat to prefer PML-N over PTI for alliance
> Jamaat to prefer PML-N over PTI for alliance



jamat has no track record, its a religious oriented, taliban supporters, they got no vision for Pakistan but some rhetoric religious blabbing, 

better suit with their hypocrite brothers in Nawaz League. Good Luck !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Leader said:


> jamat has no track record, its a religious oriented, taliban supporters, they got no vision for Pakistan but some rhetoric religious blabbing,
> 
> better suit with their hypocrite brothers in Nawaz League. Good Luck !



Calm down dear calm down.You know people belongs to Anti-Jamiat group actually doesnt belongs to any party or idealogy but to their cause alone. You are grown up now, just came out the university hostels mentality as wellIts for your own good!!


----------



## Zarvan

Icewolf said:


> If IK joins up with Jamaat-e-Islami I will be this:


Sir if Imran Khan can and will make alliance with are Religious Parties he will not make alliance with any other that is very much clear from his stand


----------



## Leader

Tameem said:


> Calm down dear calm down&#8230;.You know people belongs to &#8220;Anti-Jamiat&#8221; group actually doesn&#8217;t belongs to any party or idealogy but to their cause alone. You are grown up now, just came out the university hostels mentality as well&#8230;It&#8217;s for your own good!!



what......?


----------



## cheekybird

PPP lyari activists join PTI

[video]http://tribune.com.pk/story/331021/turning-tables-ppps-lyari-activists-join-pti/[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

PTI threat for the future of Pakistan so people should open their eyes not to fall in love of this. PTI already has lost its credibility even in its own party workers.


----------



## Javad

It is very difficult for anti PTI/IK folks to swallow PTI´s growing popularity. Even though there is a massive propaganda-campaign against IK/PTI in media i.e. Tribune, Dawn, Sana Bucha etc PTI is still managing to grow because people have firm belief in Imran Khan and PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd




----------



## farhan_9909

In april 2004 Imran khan dnt start the WOT because our army will than forever stuck in this
he was damn right

pf1 tariq - YouTube


----------



## Sinnerman108

farhan_9909 said:


> In april 2004 Imran khan dnt start the WOT because our army will than forever stuck in this
> he was damn right
> 
> pf1 tariq - YouTube



MQM TV !

what a shameful attempt.
Juvenile attempt and lack of IQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd

salman108 said:


> MQM TV !
> 
> what a shameful attempt.
> Juvenile attempt and lack of IQ



At least this wast totally unwarranted from some senior member like him.
Perhaps he his unaware of the exploits of his MQM boss or the Jim Barker's book regarding the PMLN leader.


----------



## Indian nationalist

It will be Nice that Imran khan become the leader of Pakistan , because zardari, nawaz Sharif, are all the same corrupt guys

Btw, is imran khan , anti-indian, i heard him about the kashmiri question, and he was not really cool


----------



## Icewolf

Indian nationalist said:


> It will be Nice that Imran khan become the leader of Pakistan , because zardari, nawaz Sharif, are all the same corrupt guys
> 
> Btw, is imran khan , anti-indian, i heard him about the kashmiri question, and he was not really cool


 
well, we will see... he's probably not anti-indian just doesn't care about india. since i would be too if every 5 minutes some NDTV dude comes knocking on my door for a interview.


----------



## Husnainshah

Imran Khan's taken real hard line against all the mainstream parties. I, for one, can't read his strategy unless he thinks he doesn't need to form alliance with anyone. Election's not too far. There's already a lot of talk about old faces in his party. I don't see things going too well for PTI in next elections. Although, I do see PPP taking advantage of this situation since PTI's attacked North and Central Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd

[video]http://news.sky.com/home/world-news/article/16163777[/video]
[video]http://video.sky.com/embed/external/16163782[/video]


*Imran Khan Warns Of Afghan Civil War
*

Imran Khan, the former Pakistan cricket captain turned politician, says he fears Afghanistan could slide into civil war once Nato forces leave for good.
Khan says a coalition government must be set up in Kabul or there will be more bloodshed when Western troops pull out.
"My fear is that they are going to leave a far bigger mess than was left by the Soviets when they left because there could be a civil war there now," he told Sky News.
"The army now is well armed and from the Northern Alliance. The Pashtuns with the Taliban are not armed they are with the majority. 
"Once they (Nato) leave there is going to be a civil war, a power struggle there exactly like what happened after the Russians left. Hundreds of thousands of people died."

Khan is now considered a serious player in Pakistani politics after more than a decade on the fringes.
Recent rallies in Lahore and Karachi have attracted massive crowds and his popularity is soaring in a nation disillusioned by established politicians.
Khan believes his Movement for Justice party can win enough seats in the next election to propel him into power as Prime Minister. 
Some political observers think that is optimistic and he will win 40 parliamentary seats at most in polls that could be held later this year.
Mohammad Malick, the influential editor of The News, says: "I think he is cutting across and touching a cord. The word change is being associated with him in Pakistan they way you saw the word change happening with Obama. 
"But it's a mixture of desperate repulsion at the government and opposition and a desperate sense of optimism attached to it&#8230; Whether he can deliver is something different."
Khan says his "tsunami" of support is unstoppable.
"We have reached the point that all the Opposition parties together are not going to stop us ....if we get ourselves organised .. if we select the right candidates nothing can stop us," he claimed.
But it is not without risk. The intelligence services have warned Khan there have been threats on his life but he shrugs them off. He says it is his moral duty to save Pakistan.
"If I want to live here, I have to fight for my country. We are going down. Pakistan is going down rapidly. Unless people like me who don't need politics, unless people come forward like me, we have no hope."


----------



## pkd

*Imran Khan: Pakistan&#8217;s future Prime Minister?
*
Imran Khan: Pakistans future Prime Minister? - On Line Opinion - 6/2/2012


----------



## pkd




----------



## Zarvan

pkd said:


> [/QUOTE
> Please post the lecture of Imran Khan which he has given in Lums

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd

Imran Khan: A Special Guest at LUMS
Imran Khan: A Special Guest at LUMS | Islamabad Times Online


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Kal Tak - 7th February 2012 - YouTube


----------



## pkd




----------



## BlackenTheSky

This is defence.pk or imrankhan.pk ? How can be any forum so biased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd

BlackenTheSky said:


> This is defence.pk or imrankhan.pk ? How can be any forum so biased.


If you biased eye can see there are 107,533 threads on this forum. Go and visit the 107,533 minus pti thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd

Imran Khan talking to media at Karachi Airport (February 11, 2012)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd

Walk The Talk with Imran Khan
[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/walk-the-talk/walk-the-talk-with-imran-khan/223607[/video]


----------



## pkd

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------


----------



## Zarvan

Walk The Talk with Imran Khan


----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6hjGBZkpYU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## American Eagle

"Functional autonomy in the provinces" is the weakest link in your platform. Pakistan can only, 
ever be a major world player if it first has an open and transparent strong central government 
and Parliament, with the provinces operating as "a union of states" as an integral part of the 
whole national government of Pakistan. Look at the economic progress and democracy of India. 
Had they used a loose confederation of provinces instead of a strong central government they 
would never have achieved their status as a major world economy today.

Food for thought from a 1960s era former USAF officer resident of Karachi at the old US Embassy. I
am also a former NYC international banker from years past after my 6 years active USAF service, 
and am retired from 31 years total commissioned service, 6 active + 25 in the reserve as a Colonel, USAF, what we in the US call a secondary life career.


----------



## Omar1984

American Eagle said:


> :Functional autonomy in the provinces" is the weakest link in your platform. Pakistan can only, ever be a major world
> player if it first has open and transparent strong central government and Parliament, with the provinces operating
> as "a union of states" as an integral part of the whole national government of Pakistan. Look at the economic progress
> and democracy of India. Had they used a loose confederation of provinces instead of a strong central government they
> never have achieved their emerging status as a major world economy today.
> 
> Food for thought from a former USAF officer resident of Karachi at the old US Embassy located there in the 1960s.



China has autonomous provinces and its doing way better than India or any country in Asia for that matter.

The founders of Pakistan wanted Pakistan to have autonomous provinces within the federation of Pakistan. Even the founders of the United States of America wanted the states of USA to be autonomous. Each state in the US has its own laws, etc.. 

And India is not a good example of a thriving economy. Even with such a huge GDP, India has more poor than Africa.

U.S. doesn't want autonomy for Pakistan's provinces because they know the North-western territories of Pakistan might establish strict Sharia Law, but they can have whatever laws they like as long it is part of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan. The eastern provinces of Pakistan will probably never have Sharia Law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkd

Imran khan Enroute to Swabi Jalsa 10 feb 2012







Selfless Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd




----------



## mr42O

HAHA a must watch video : Students taking laptops from PML-N and shouting Imran Khan Zindabad. Than some one said Oye laptop cancel ho jan ge ......... NEI NEI HUNDAY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Eagle

A few simplified facts: (1) China has a very strong central government, not as you describe. 
(2) The US tried a weak central government under the Articles of Confederation, which failed miserably, then the US developed in the late 1700s today's strong central government under our US Constitution, setting aside the failed earlier US Articles of Confederation. (3) We in 
the States pay city, county, state, and federal taxes, but the largest by far are the Federal 
(strong central national government) taxes. (4) India is a much better democratic model, whereas China is still a dictatorship. (5) Based on my almost two years living and working in Pakistan
in years past Pakistan today continues to be an ethnically and religiously splintered country, 
which I am not happy about as I would wish the grassroots people of Pakistan a better life. 

Dictatorships (military) are a revolving door for Pakistan.

SEE THE ECONOMIST MAGAZINE, February 11-17th 2012 issue, pages 3-16 about Pakistan, 
article entitled "Perilous Journey." In particular see page 10, "Religion", "In the shadow of the 
mosque", "Religion is becoming less tolerant, and more central to Pakistan." On page 11 of this 
Religious sub-article note in part: "Mr. Zawahiri may still be hiding out in North Waziristan, in the Federal Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) bordering Afghanistan. The Pushtun tribes there have 
provided fertible recruiting grounds for the groups that have coalesced into the Pakistani Taliban"...."No army wants to be at war with its own people, and the campaign against the Pakistani 
Taliban is complicated by the political legitimacy Mr. Rana refers to. So from time to time peace 
talks are held, which give the extremists a change to regroup." Etc. Such "times outs" 
allow the terrorists to rearm and rebuilt their bloody insurgency and I blame the ISI and field 
General Officers who are complicent in keeping the insurgency alive with the phoney excuse
that they will be the auxiliary paramilitary to use in the east against India. Pure bunkum.

In my time inside Pakistan and ever since, including my years as an International Banking Officer 
in NYC in the Asia Section of the bank, which include the entire Subcontinent, the drift toward 
religious anarchy, anti-democracy theme has grown bit by bit. Whereas India has long ago 
gotten past such problems having a very large Muslim population which until 10 years ago was 
larger than the entire Muslim population of Pakistan. Youthful wishful thinking cannot fix the 
complex probelms which Pakistan is up against. Blame is a waste to time vs. confronting the 
economic, educational (including free public education for girls as well 
as boys), religious face(s) of Pakistan which are symbolically and actually bleeding and 
need more than band aides. 

Northern Pakistan areas Swat, FATA, et al have long been less than loose confederation states, these have been and in some instances remain like "the lawless wild west" of old movie fame and 
elections of late of representatives to the Pakistani Central Parliament and the "emerging" provincial governments is a tough go, as candidates and incuments alike are often murdered by the religious thugs who want raw religious rule by uneducated mullahs to keep the people suppressed, uneducated, and "controlled" for bad purposes. Suicide bombings in the midst of peaceful political
gatherings in now virtually all parts of Pakistan is a tragic but common event that discourages 
candidates and audiences from even turning out in public places. These murders directly are
suppressing your democratic free speech and right of assembly rights inside Pakistan in 2012.

Old school moderate Jirga leaders are being murdered right and left leaving a vacuum for 
the terrorist al Qaida and Taliban allies to fill in the North and now on a growing basis nationwide.


----------



## American Eagle

Muhammad Ali Jinnah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A controversy has raged in Pakistan about whether Jinnah wanted Pakistan to be a secular state or an Islamic state (see secularism in Pakistan). His views as expressed in his policy speech on August 11, 1947 said:
There is no other solution. Now what shall we do? Now, if we want to make this great State of Pakistan happy and prosperous, we should wholly and solely concentrate on the well-being of the people, and especially of the masses and the poor. If you will work in co-operation, forgetting the past, burying the hatchet, you are bound to succeed. If you change your past and work together in a spirit that everyone of you, no matter to what community he belongs, no matter what relations he had with you in the past, no matter what is his colour, caste or creed, is first, second and last a citizen of this State with equal rights, privileges, and obligations, there will be no end to the progress you will make. I cannot emphasize it too much. We should begin to work in that spirit and in course of time all these angularities of the majority and minority communities, the Hindu community and the Muslim community, because even as regards Muslims you have Pathans, Punjabis, Shias, Sunnis and so on, and among the Hindus you have Brahmins, Vashnavas, Khatris, also Bengalis, Madrasis and so on, will vanish. Indeed if you ask me, this has been the biggest hindrance in the way of India to attain the freedom and independence and but for this we would have been free people long long ago. No power can hold another nation, and specially a nation of 400 million souls in subjection; nobody could have conquered you, and even if it had happened, nobody could have continued its hold on you for any length of time, but for this. Therefore, we must learn a lesson from this. You are free; you are free to go to your temples, you are free to go to your mosques or to any other place or worship in this State of Pakistan. You may belong to any religion or caste or creed that has nothing to do with the business of the State. As you know, history shows that in England, conditions, some time ago, were much worse than those prevailing in India today. The Roman Catholics and the Protestants persecuted each other. Even now there are some States in existence where there are discriminations made and bars imposed against a particular class. Thank God, we are not starting in those days. We are starting in the days where there is no discrimination, no distinction between one community and another, no discrimination between one caste or creed and another. We are starting with this fundamental principle that we are all citizens and equal citizens of one State. The people of England in course of time had to face the realities of the situation and had to discharge the responsibilities and burdens placed upon them by the government of their country and they went through that fire step by step. Today, you might say with justice that Roman Catholics and Protestants do not exist; what exists now is that every man is a citizen, an equal citizen of Great Britain and they are all members of the Nation. Now I think we should keep that in front of us as our ideal and you will find that in course of time Hindus would cease to be Hindus and Muslims would cease to be Muslims, not in the religious sense, because that is the personal faith of each individual, but in the political sense as citizens of the State. Jinnah, August 11, 1947 &#8211; presiding over the constituent assembly.
This statement is taken by some as an indication that Jinnah wanted a secular state. However, in his other speeches he referred to Islam and Islamic principles clarifying what a true Islamic state is:
The constitution of Pakistan has yet to be framed by the Pakistan Constituent Assembly. I do not know what the ultimate shape of this constitution is going to be, but I am sure that it will be of a democratic type, embodying the essential principle of Islam. Today, they are as applicable in actual life as they were 1,300 years ago. Islam and its idealism have taught us democracy. It has taught equality of man, justice and fairplay to everybody. We are the inheritors of these glorious traditions and are fully alive to our responsibilities and obligations as framers of the future constitution of Pakistan. In any case Pakistan is not going to be a theocratic State to be ruled by priests with a divine mission. We have many non-Muslims &#8212; Hindus, Christians, and Parsis &#8212; but they are all Pakistanis. They will enjoy the same rights and privileges as any other citizens and will play their rightful part in the affairs of Pakistan. Broadcast talk to the people of the United States of America on Pakistan recorded February, 1948.
It has been argued that in this speech Jinnah wanted to point out that Pakistan would be a secular state, since many associate an Islamic state with a theocratic state, i.e., one in which the laws and constitution are written by mullahs and the legal code is based on Sharia, Islamic law as prescribed by the Quran. This perception, however, is historically ambiguous; different countries, while claiming to be true Islamic states, have tried to mix religious principles with politics in varying proportions. It can rather be interpreted by the speech that a true Islamic state would be giving the said rights to the minorities and hold them in equal status and that this was rather to distinguish it from a religious oligarchy.
On the opening ceremony of the State Bank of Pakistan Jinnah pointed out that the financial set-up of the state should be based on Islamic economic system.
We must work our destiny in our own way and present to the world an economic system based on true Islamic concept of equality of manhood and social justice. We will thereby be fulfilling our mission as Muslims and giving to humanity the message of peace which alone can save it and secure the welfare, happiness and prosperity of mankind. Speech at the opening ceremony of State Bank of Pakistan, Karachi July 1, 1948
Jinnah felt that the state of Pakistan should stand upon true Islamic tradition in culture, civilization and national identity rather than on the principles of Islam as a theocratic state.[55]
In 1937, Jinnah further defended his ideology of equality in his speech to the All-India Muslim Leaguein Lucknow where he stated, "Settlement can only be achieved between equals."[56] He also had a rebuttal to Nehru's statement which argued that the only two parties that mattered in India were the British Raj and INC. Jinnah stated that the Muslim League was the third and "equal partner" within Indian politics.[5


----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkd

Rigging in elections to trigger anarchy in country: Imran Khan
Rigging in elections to trigger anarchy in country: Imran Khan


----------



## pkd

khabrain Group of Newspapers | Daily Newspaper of Pakistan


----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd




----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Disgruntled PTI stalwart quits to join JUI-F



ISLAMABAD: One of Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaafs founding members in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Sikander Shah, has resigned from the party in protest against what he calls the central leaderships arrogant attitude towards old fellows.

Shah is going to join Maulana Fazlur Rehmans JUI whose Azam Swati had jumped on the PTI bandwagon a few months back. He would formally join the JUI-F on Feb 26 in a public meeting at Hayatabad (KPK).

He had been PTI Chairman Imran Khans close associate since the establishment of the party as he formally joined it in active politics in 2002 while working throughout the country particularly in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The PTI leader on Friday dispatched his resignation to the party top command including the Chairman and Secretary General in writing. I would like to submit my resignation with immediate effect, he wrote after sending a series of letters to the party leadership drawing its attention towards the issues.

Approached for a comment, Sikander confirmed to have quit the party in protest against the massive inclusion of the delectable in the party despite their bazari approach in politics.

The turncoats, who have massively joined the party, have polluted the Tehrik-e-Insaaf, he said. I repeatedly told Imran Khan to refrain from accepting the lotas but he paid no heed towards the grievances of those stood with him (chairman) for the last 10-15 years.

Disgruntled PTI stalwart quits to join JUI-F


A founding member of PTI....That's strange...!!


----------



## Tameem

PTI chief under pressure to expel former IGP accused of corruption

LONDON - Pressure mounts on Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Chairman Imran Khan to expel Malik Naveed, former inspector general of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police, after the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) announced to start further investigations against him for possessing assets of millions of rupees.

Naveed, who joined the PTI last month after retiring as IGP, has already two inquiries against him pending with NAB.
Sources told Pakistan Today that Naveed allegedly embezzled funds while procuring arms and bullet-proof jackets for the provincial police &#8211; a purchase involving Rs 26 billion.

He is also being enquired for possessing assets beyond known means of income, and a corruption reference against him is pending with NAB in which he was granted bail from an accountability court, but NAB challenged the decision in Peshawar High Court and the reference has been accepted for hearing. In the reference, Naveed is accused of making hundreds of illegal recruitments in the Frontier Constabulary (FC) while he was its commandant before being appointed as KP police chief in 2008.
A senior PTI leader said the PTI&#8217;s provincial leadership has asked the chairman to expel Naveed from the party after NAB&#8217;s announcement to launch a probe against him. He said the party&#8217;s other leaders believed that the presence of a corrupt person in their ranks would violate the party&#8217;s agenda against corruption. *He said the party&#8217;s provincial leaders were against giving membership to Naveed, but their concerns were ignored by the high command.* Naveed was brought into the party by another former bureaucrat of KP who is currently an important PTI leader and has strong connections in the western countries, the PTI source said. 

PTI chief under pressure to expel former IGP accused of corruption | Pakistan Today | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia

After posting both of above news articles from today's...i thought actually both are interconnected with each in one way or other although appears in tow different papers.

We can now safely say that Skindar Shah (the founding member of PTI KP) resignation is justifiable...in the backdrop of Naveed forcefull inclusion in PTI...!!


----------



## pkd

Tameem said:


> PTI chief under pressure to expel former IGP accused of corruption
> 
> *He said the party&#8217;s provincial leaders were against giving membership to Naveed, but their concerns were ignored by the high command.* Naveed was brought into the party by another former bureaucrat of KP who is currently an important PTI leader and has strong connections in the western countries, the PTI source said.
> 
> PTI chief under pressure to expel former IGP accused of corruption | Pakistan Today | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia
> 
> After posting both of above news articles from today's...i thought actually both are interconnected with each in one way or other although appears in tow different papers.
> 
> We can now safely say that Skindar Shah (the founding member of PTI KP) resignation is justifiable...in the backdrop of Naveed forcefull inclusion in PTI...!!




Relax nobody has been awarded ticket.
Thats suggests the vibrancy and democratic culture of the party unlike the Noora league which is run by sharif mafia. A family party isn't worth even comparing to pti.
where even the Top Leadership has laundered 1.5 billion dollars to London and refuses to hold themselve accountable.


----------



## pkd

Sharif mafia id dillusional they think they can buy a voter with a laptop and a lover(read kim barker) with an iphone.
Pathetic


----------



## Tameem

By-polls on 25th: Rivals set to snatch PTI ground
Zulqernain Tahir | Metropolitan > Lahore | From the Newspaper
3 hours ago

LAHORE, Feb 19: In by-polls for five National and two Punjab assemblies seats to be held on Feb 25, the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) being a silent spectator is likely to lose the ground once held by its leaders.

Of the seven by-poll seats, four National and one Punjab assemblies seats were held by PTI leaders who vacated them to join hands with Imran Khan, chairman of the PTI. Later, as the PTI made a policy not to take part in by-polls, the former parliamentarians are in a fix either to stay away from the process or support their traditional rivals.

PTI Vice-Chairman Shah Mahmood Qureshi vacated NA-148 and Javed Hashmi NA-149. In by-polls, Mr Qureshi wanted to field his son, Zain Qureshi, as independent candidate against Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilanis son, Ali Musa Gilani. Mr Khan reportedly opposed his idea. Now, Mr Qureshi wants his supporters not to vote in by-polls. In case of low turn-out or the defeat of Mr Gilani, Mr Qureshi will win.

In NA-149, Pakistan Peoples Partys (PPPs) Liaqut Dogar is contesting against PML-Ns Tariq Rashid, brother of former MNA Tahir Rashid. The PPP candidate is hopeful that Mr Javed Hashmi would like to see the defeat of the Ns candidate.

In NA-140, PPPs Sardar Sarwar Dogar and independent candidate Dr Azeemuddin Lakhvi are a competition to watch. Mr Lakhvi has the backing of the PML-N after it withdrew its candidate former Kasur tehsil nazim Malik Rashid. In this constituency, PTI leaders Sardar Assef Ahmed Ali and Khursheed Kasuri can maneuver the situation for their political future. It is said Mr Ali would like to see PPPs candidate defeated while Mr Kasuri would see Lakhvi as loser.

Also, the PTI is a silent spectator in by-poll for NA-195, a seat vacated by Jehangir Tareen. PML-F MPA Makhdoom Ahmed Mahmoods son Syed Murtaza is on forefront as he has the backing of the PML-N too.

Whether PTI leaders oblige some of the candidates in their constituencies or not the reports of infighting in their ranks are surfacing.

In Multan, Moeen Riaz Qureshi, a Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahis cabinet member, had joined the PTI on the insistence of Mr Qureshi at his Ghotki public meeting. He has joined the PML-N after reportedly he was not given assurance from Mr Khan that he would get a ticket from his constituency in Multan.

PML-Ns Shahid Mahmood Bhatti who had defeated Mr Moeen had also joined the PTI after him on the motivation of Mr Javed Hashmi. Mr Khan cannot ignore Mr Bhatti, being a winning candidate and this has led to further strained relations between Mr Qureshi and Mr Hashmi, a source in the PTI said, adding it would be very difficult for Mr Khan in the future to retain these big shots in his party fold.

Similarly, in PP-18, PPP has fielded Malik Sameen Khan against the PML-Ns Maj (retired) Muhammad Azam. Both are interested to have the indirect support of Mr Khurram Awan, the former seat holder, now in the PTI. 
By-polls on 25th: Rivals set to snatch PTI ground | Provinces | DAWN.COM

I think, the policy of not contesting elections by PTI is becoming more flawed after every passing day. Conceived in early 2011 it seems going with the momentum when its been understood that due to various crisis i.e. Memogate, NRO etc., Govt is pushed towards early elections today or tomorrow.

But, now when memo gate is almost behind and NRO seems only a little jolt to force PPP to elect a new PMits becoming a liability and a grave mistake especially when the potential winning seats like SMQ, JH, JT are presented in a plate to opponents, who in turn build these constituencies for G. Elections contest as per political tactics and SOPs.

PTI could revisit their decision as per the latest situation but than their stand on bogus votes and subsequent petition in SC is jeopardized.nevertheless PTI in a lose- lose situation in either way and that will eventually cost him in G. Elections as well.


----------



## z9-ec

PTI Chakwal in pieces.

This is what you get with waderas and landlords.


----------



## Zarvan

z9-ec said:


> PTI Chakwal in pieces.
> 
> This is what you get with waderas and landlords.


We don't expect anything good and truth from Musharraf the curse for Pakistan supporters complete propaganda and nothing else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

Zarvan said:


> We don't expect anything good and truth from Musharraf the curse for Pakistan supporters complete propaganda and nothing else



Propaganda? that's from PTI's own forum. This is not just one case there are several other PTI wadera factions divided in other cities.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/152712-reality-check-pti-once-again.html


----------



## BlackenTheSky

I just got this through an email. Thought to share it.. 







I am not good with urdu, so, little i could understand. Now i can see Imran Khan army's tanks pointing at me


----------



## pkd

BlackenTheSky said:


> I just got this through an email. Thought to share it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not good with urdu, so, little i could understand. Now i can see Imran Khan army's tanks pointing at me










Same Daphne Bark 


Kim Barker Exposes Nawaz Sharif
http://area148.com/cms/?p=3922

http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/105314-nawaz-sharif-treated-her-likely-playboy.html


----------



## pkd

---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 AM ----------


----------



## pkd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

February 23, 2012

Imran Khan vows to hold talks with Taliban to end war on terrorism

Cricketer-turned-politician hosts fund-raising dinner in Dubai







Imran Khan during the fund-raising event for the Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust at the Atlantis Hotel. Khan said it was important for Pakistan to get out of the war on terrorism as the country had already lost $50 billion (Dh183.6 billion) in the last ten years leading to the economic crisis. 

Pakistan's new political sensation Imran Khan has said that he can negotiate with the Taliban to end the "so-called war on terrorism" if he is given the mandate to do so.

"I can talk to them [the Taliban] if the government and parties concerned sanction this and ask me to get involved. I am ready to talk to them in the best interest of the country because this war is &#8216;burying' Pakistan," Khan told Gulf News on the sidelines of a fund-raising dinner for his Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust (SKMT) which runs a cancer hospital in Lahore. The event was held at the Atlantis Hotel on Palm Jumeirah in Dubai and was attended by more than 1,000 people from different nationalities, mainly the Pakistani elite in the UAE.

Reacting to a question about the Taliban's move to open an office in Qatar, Khan said there was no harm in it as it was the first positive step towards holding talks with them. "I told the world some eight years ago that there was no military solution to this problem as the only way out is to hold talks and settle it politically but at that time they called me &#8216;Taliban Khan' but now they all agree with me as they could not win this so-called war on terrorism," he said.

*Solution in talking*

Khan said it was important for Pakistan to get out of the US war on terrorism because the country had already suffered losses to the tune of $50 billion (Dh183.6 billion) during the last ten years leading to economic crisis, poverty and instability. "The sooner we get out of this war, the quicker Pakistan will get back on its feet," he added.

He said he could find a solution by talking to them because he knows the areas and the people. 

Khan, who is also chairman of his political party Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) or Justice Movement, strongly condemned the tabling of a bill earlier this month in the US House of Representatives calling upon Pakistan to &#8216;recognise the right to self-determination for Balochistan. "The US has no right to talk about this issue as it is sheer interference in Pakistan's internal affairs and I strongly condemn it," he said.

Khan is holding talks with Baloch leaders including the separatist groups who want to see a separate Balochistan.

"We have understood each other and I will give a package to resolve the Balochistan issue in my public rally scheduled to be held in Quetta, Balochistan, on April 10," he added. Khan, who is vying to win the next general elections, said that his youth revolution which he termed a "tsunami" will sweep the next general elections.

He has strongly emerged as a third political option in Pakistan and has become a household name after his two mammoth rallies in Lahore and Karachi.

Khan slowed down his political campaign after a December 25 rally in Karachi because his party was busy preparing a new constitution and policy papers on key issues in Pakistan, he said.

He said he was also restructuring his party and doing re-organisational work appointing office-bearers all over the country and deciding about candidates for the next general elections. He will present his first policy paper on energy at the energy conference to be organised by his party on February 26. 

gulfnews : Imran Khan vows to hold talks with Taliban to end war on terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

The Express Tribune
*Switching allegiance: PTI's Tahir Rasheed switches over to PML-N
*
MULTAN: The Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) caused a stir among the likes of Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz and the Pakistan Peoples Party, signing their lieutenants and even some generals left right and centre, however, it continues at the cost of bleeding some of its own members.

Tahir Rasheed, a former member national assembly had joined PTI about six months ago from the Pakistan Muslim League-Quaid (PML-Q). However, after coming into the party fold, he did not like the way the party operated, ultimately contributing to his resignation from membership. He announced his decision to switch over to PML-N in Multan on Friday.

Rasheed blamed Imran Khan of playing politics of hypocrisy. He claimed that Khan had been adding corrupt leaders in PTI and has been defaming the slogan of change.

He said that it was the wish of his mother to be a part of PML-N.

Sources close to Rasheed told The Express Tribune that he wanted Javed Hashmi&#8217;s spot after the veteran politician resigned from PML-N late last year. Rasheed had decided to switch over to the PML-N after spotting this space on the PML-N platform in Multan.

Rasheed had started his political career from PML (N) before joining PML-Q. He then joined the PTI late last year.

Incidentally, he had been nominated for contesting a seat for the Punjab assembly in the next general elections and the executive council was expected to finalise his ticket for PP 194 to contest elections on behalf of PTI before he made the switch.

PML-N&#8217;s Hamza Shehbaz welcomed the Tahir Rasheed&#8217;s decision.
Switching allegiance: PTI&#8217;s Tahir Rasheed switches over to PML-N &#8211; The Express Tribune

Now That's Intresting...!!!


----------



## Tameem

*PTI appeals to people to boycott by-polls
* Last Updated On 20 February,2012 About3 minutes ago
PTI leaders appealed to people to boycott by-elections to be held on February 25.


In a joint press conference in Multan, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf leaders Javed Hashmi and Shah Mehmood Qureshi said that politicians were protecting their own interests and were giving priority to self instead of national interest, therefore people should boycott the coming by-polls.



Javed Hashmi said that all political parties agreed on his name as presidential candidate but Nawaz Sharif did not accept it. Hashmi said that PPP and PML-N were using backdoor policy.



Vice Chairman PTI Shah Mehmood Qureshi said that President Zardri negotiated with him after calling him to the presidency but he did not sell his self esteem.



Both the leaders strongly condemned the human rights violations in Balochistan and voiced for limited role of army in the troubled province. 
Dunya News: PakistanTI appeals to people to boycott by-polls...

Now...Let's See how Strong 'Tsunami' Call is....


----------



## haviZsultan

Al Bhatti said:


> February 23, 2012
> 
> Imran Khan vows to hold talks with Taliban to end war on terrorism
> 
> Cricketer-turned-politician hosts fund-raising dinner in Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan during the fund-raising event for the Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust at the Atlantis Hotel. Khan said it was important for Pakistan to get out of the war on terrorism as the country had already lost $50 billion (Dh183.6 billion) in the last ten years leading to the economic crisis.
> 
> Pakistan's new political sensation Imran Khan has said that he can negotiate with the Taliban to end the "so-called war on terrorism" if he is given the mandate to do so.
> 
> "I can talk to them [the Taliban] if the government and parties concerned sanction this and ask me to get involved. I am ready to talk to them in the best interest of the country because this war is &#8216;burying' Pakistan," Khan told Gulf News on the sidelines of a fund-raising dinner for his Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust (SKMT) which runs a cancer hospital in Lahore. The event was held at the Atlantis Hotel on Palm Jumeirah in Dubai and was attended by more than 1,000 people from different nationalities, mainly the Pakistani elite in the UAE.
> 
> Reacting to a question about the Taliban's move to open an office in Qatar, Khan said there was no harm in it as it was the first positive step towards holding talks with them. "I told the world some eight years ago that there was no military solution to this problem as the only way out is to hold talks and settle it politically but at that time they called me &#8216;Taliban Khan' but now they all agree with me as they could not win this so-called war on terrorism," he said.
> 
> *Solution in talking*
> 
> Khan said it was important for Pakistan to get out of the US war on terrorism because the country had already suffered losses to the tune of $50 billion (Dh183.6 billion) during the last ten years leading to economic crisis, poverty and instability. "The sooner we get out of this war, the quicker Pakistan will get back on its feet," he added.
> 
> He said he could find a solution by talking to them because he knows the areas and the people.
> 
> Khan, who is also chairman of his political party Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) or Justice Movement, strongly condemned the tabling of a bill earlier this month in the US House of Representatives calling upon Pakistan to &#8216;recognise the right to self-determination for Balochistan. "The US has no right to talk about this issue as it is sheer interference in Pakistan's internal affairs and I strongly condemn it," he said.
> 
> Khan is holding talks with Baloch leaders including the separatist groups who want to see a separate Balochistan.
> 
> "We have understood each other and I will give a package to resolve the Balochistan issue in my public rally scheduled to be held in Quetta, Balochistan, on April 10," he added. Khan, who is vying to win the next general elections, said that his youth revolution which he termed a "tsunami" will sweep the next general elections.
> 
> He has strongly emerged as a third political option in Pakistan and has become a household name after his two mammoth rallies in Lahore and Karachi.
> 
> Khan slowed down his political campaign after a December 25 rally in Karachi because his party was busy preparing a new constitution and policy papers on key issues in Pakistan, he said.
> 
> He said he was also restructuring his party and doing re-organisational work appointing office-bearers all over the country and deciding about candidates for the next general elections. He will present his first policy paper on energy at the energy conference to be organised by his party on February 26.
> 
> gulfnews : Imran Khan vows to hold talks with Taliban to end war on terrorism



I still think he lacks strategy to bring an end to this war. I mean what should we do for the traitor Hakeemullah Mahsud who does not want to talk. 

But I still support Imran Khan. Everyone should who believes in change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Hello_10

Conqueror said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Post and share everything related to PTI, Imran Khan's political carrier, campaigns and events coming ahead.
> 
> *Website:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf
> *Facebook:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf [Offical page] | Facebook
> *Twitter:* PTI - Twitter
> *YouTube:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf - YouTube
> 
> "All our national life stooges of the past and present colonial masters have led us. Their contribution has been merely to mortgage our children's future and short change our dignity by making compromises under the guise of the much-abused supreme national interest."
> 
> Our Ideology
> 
> As a nation we cannot progress as long as our economy depends on handouts from international lenders and donors. The policies of international lenders have strangulated the capacity of the ordinary citizen to live a life of dignity. We must strive for self-reliance. The goal of self-reliance does not in any way imply that we isolate ourselves from the global economy. It only shows our conviction that by restoring the trust of the people in public institutions we can harness their potential and mobilize them for a better tomorrow.
> 
> We offer a new and credible leadership that is committed to restoring Pakistan's political and economic sovereignty by building a new bond of trust between the government and the people. Only through the active participation of the people can we collectively mobilize our human and material resources to forge ahead on the road to a confident and self-reliant nation.
> 
> We are committed to political stability through credible democracy, transparency in government and accountability of leadership. We believe in federalism and functional autonomy to the provinces.
> 
> We strive a moderate society that banishes hatred and religious bigotry. We are focused on addressing the root causes of religious extremism, which are injustice, poverty, unemployment, and illiteracy while Islam and the Two-Nation Theory remain the bedrock of Pakistan's foundations, religious dogma must not be used to whip up passions to create fear in society. On the contrary, a truly Islamic society advocates tolerance, moderation and freedom to practice the religion of one's choice without fear. Sectarianism is a curse that must be eliminated from society.
> 
> Our family values bind society. We must preserve and strengthen them, as they are our strengths for the future. Despite the grinding poverty and injustice, it is the structure of the family that keeps the social fabric intact. Mere passing laws do not change ground realities that force parents to send their children to work. We cannot ignore the present dismal of the children in terms of their right to healthcare, nutrition, and education. Our mothers need to be healthy and educated to properly nurture our young.
> 
> An Islamic Society must care for its senior citizens who are most vulnerable. They need special attention and care as not only are they vulnerable, but also most valuable and yet most neglected part of society.
> 
> Pakistan is a great experiment in nurturing and sustaining political unity among diverse people based on common ideology. Despite the common strands of national unity, we have rich and diverse cultures, including those of the religious minorities. Cultural and ethnic diversity doesn't bring discord but makes our society rich and tolerant. We must nurture and allow every opportunity for this diversity of culture and traditions to flourish.
> 
> Our Mission
> 
> To establish a just society based on humane values while continuously upholding the self-esteem of the nation. The PTI will restore the sovereign and inalienable right of the people to choose political and economic options in accordance with our social, cultural, and religious values. We are broad-based movement for change whose mission is to create a free society based on justice. We know that national renewal is only possible if people are truly free.
> 
> Our leadership approaches the people with sincerity and a sense of history and we pledge to commitment to:
> 
> Freedom from Political, Economic and Mental Slavery - A self reliant modern Islamic Republic
> Freedom from Injustice - Inexpensive and quick dispensation of justice
> Freedom from Poverty - 50 percent increase in per capita income in 5 years
> Freedom from Unemployment - Two million new jobs every year
> Freedom from Homelessness - 2.0 lac new housing units every year and complete ownership right to millions living in Katchi Abadis
> Freedom from Illiteracy - Full literacy in 5 years
> Freedom to Generate Wealth
> Freedom from Fear - Complete Freedom of thought and expression
> Freedom for Women - Free education up to Matric for girls from poor households.
> Equal right for minorities - no religious discrimination
> 
> Hope a better Pakistan - JOIN US:
> 
> Member Registration


 
I think we may look on Mr Imran Khan as a future leader of India+Pakistan (may be including Afghanistan also). he has been a dreamed cricket captain of Indian continent and may lead India+Pakistan both in future. 

I do believe that Indian leaders like Mr Gandhi or Mr Nehru were the losers who lost cultural cities like Lahore and the place of origin of 5000 years old Indian culture, The Sindhu Ghati Culture, including Pak's part of Kashmir. Mr Jinnah might have some reasons for a separate state of Pakistan but Mr Gandhi also had good reasons why there might not be any partition of India. and I think till loosing Bangladesh, it was alright, but the time Pakistan comes in the position to lose any more part, (say Baluchistan, or north west states, or Pakistani Kashmir or even Karachi with its near area for Muhajir.), they would better declare Pakistan as a failed state after that. Mr Jinnah might have won over Mr Gandhi by getting a separate Pakistan but new generations of Pakistan have failed his dream, and in fact making Mr Gandhi winning over Mr Jinnah this way . and the time it reachs its extreme, one more partition of Pakistan, it would then be better for today's pakistan to try to get united with India. but it may take over 10 to 15 years even if we start the process from today 

but Im not really fan of Bangladesh, its overly populated and very poor. I won't like to see Bangladesh with India . and also there is a religious equation of India which their leaders won't let get changed. Population of 'non-religious' India is 1.2bn with around 200mil muslims. and even if we add Pakistan+Afghanistan to India, total population of India would then be raised to 1.4bn with around 400mil muslims but it will come with too many strategic locations of Pakistan and Afghanistan, like Pak's Kashmir/ Sindh with Sindhu Ghati, with strategic location of Baluchistan and Afghanistan. but inclusion of Bangladesh in today's India would be rubbish 

but its only my opinion. also here, Pakistan's nationals will first have to dream for a state like Kazakhstan and dream to be very liberal like them and want to be like them. As, *if Pakistan can become a good Islamic nation then they would continue as it is but if they can't help themselves from extremists, they would prefer to come with India with 'non-religious' dreams*, I personally believe.............

(I was encourged to make this post as we have exmaples of many Pakistani nationals who came to India and don't wish to go back. many Pakistani film stars, businessmen, cricketers, singers etc. its not just Mr Altaf Hussein who says partition of India was a mistake, but also many other like Veena Malik, Adnan Shami etc, I guess we do can imagine an India with Pakistan (also may be with Afghanistan?) and I would like to see people like Veena Malik, Adnan Sami etc as part of India 



> *Adnan Sami*
> 
> "Until then, yes, I do hold a Pakistani passport. Does that make me a Pakistani? We've an example of a very important and beloved leader (Sonia Gandhi) coming from Italy," he adds.
> 
> "How Italian would you consider this beloved leader who is dedicated to Indian politics?
> 
> Nationality is a state of mind. *I am Indian. I dare anyone to prove otherwise*," he says.
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...b-me-with-rahat-adnan/articleshow/7585368.cms


----------



## sur

*Omer Kot Jalsa (February 25, 2012) - Sindh*
=
Imran Khan's speech at Omerkot Jalsa (February 25, 2012) - YouTube
=
=
Photos:-
Jalsa at Umer Kot - Sindh (25th Feb 2012) | Facebook
=
=
=




=
=
=
*Mushahid Hussain* also has inclination towards IK & could possibly join PTI...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

*PPP's Israr Shahjoins PTI ...*
=
PPP leader Israr Shah joins PTI Pakistan Tehreek Insaf - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Hello_10 said:


> I think we may look on Mr Imran Khan as a future leader of India+Pakistan (may be including Afghanistan also). he has been a dreamed cricket captain of Indian continent and may lead India+Pakistan both in future.
> 
> I do believe that Indian leaders like Mr Gandhi or Mr Nehru were the losers who lost cultural cities like Lahore and the place of origin of 5000 years old Indian culture, The Sindhu Ghati Culture, including Pak's part of Kashmir. Mr Jinnah might have some reasons for a separate state of Pakistan but Mr Gandhi also had good reasons why there might not be any partition of India. and I think till loosing Bangladesh, it was alright, but the time Pakistan comes in the position to lose any more part, (say Baluchistan, or north west states, or Pakistani Kashmir or even Karachi with its near area for Muhajir.), they would better declare Pakistan as a failed state after that. Mr Jinnah might have won over Mr Gandhi by getting a separate Pakistan but new generations of Pakistan have failed his dream, and in fact making Mr Gandhi winning over Mr Jinnah this way . and the time it reachs its extreme, one more partition of Pakistan, it would then be better for today's pakistan to try to get united with India. but it may take over 10 to 15 years even if we start the process from today
> 
> but Im not really fan of Bangladesh, its overly populated and very poor. I won't like to see Bangladesh with India . and also there is a religious equation of India which their leaders won't let get changed. Population of 'non-religious' India is 1.2bn with around 200mil muslims. and even if we add Pakistan+Afghanistan to India, total population of India would then be raised to 1.4bn with around 400mil muslims but it will come with too many strategic locations of Pakistan and Afghanistan, like Pak's Kashmir/ Sindh with Sindhu Ghati, with strategic location of Baluchistan and Afghanistan. but inclusion of Bangladesh in today's India would be rubbish
> 
> but its only my opinion. also here, Pakistan's nationals will first have to dream for a state like Kazakhstan and dream to be very liberal like them and want to be like them. As, *if Pakistan can become a good Islamic nation then they would continue as it is but if they can't help themselves from extremists, they would prefer to come with India with 'non-religious' dreams*, I personally believe.............
> 
> (I was encourged to make this post as we have exmaples of many Pakistani nationals who came to India and don't wish to go back. many Pakistani film stars, businessmen, cricketers, singers etc. its not just Mr Altaf Hussein who says partition of India was a mistake, but also many other like Veena Malik, Adnan Shami etc, I guess we do can imagine an India with Pakistan (also may be with Afghanistan?) and I would like to see people like Veena Malik, Adnan Sami etc as part of India


----------



## Al Bhatti

For the Arab members of PDF 

2-Feb-2012

&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1577; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577;: &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606;


----------



## Mabs

Imran Khan Villages in Swat - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Watch Khari Baat Luqman Kay Sath


----------



## Zarvan

Part1 Imran Khan&#39;s Media Conference with Indian Journalist Association IJA - YouTube
Part2 Imran Khan&#39;s Media Conference with Indian Journalist Association IJA - YouTube


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan&#39;s speech on his Book launch Ilford Town Hall London - YouTube


----------



## Zarvan

Watch In Session

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Islamabad Tonight


----------



## Mabs

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...ique-akhtar-talking-about-imran-khan-pti.html


----------



## HANI

Express news 


Any confirmation of this news??????????


----------



## Leader

RT @javeednusrat: Imran Khan pulls out of speech to Delhi conference after learning Salman Rushdie was also due to participate #PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Interview with Imran Khan: Khan the man | The Economist


----------



## nitetrogen70

Abu Zolfiqar said:


>


 haha i really like this video i'm thinking of making one for pti my self

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Capital Talk - 19th March 2012


----------



## Zarvan

Faisla Aap Ka - 26th March 2012


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Iftikhar_ul_Haq said:


> Imran Khan is a hypocrite....He is simply fooling around the people of Pakistan......He is appeasing Mullahs in Pakistan.He is a slave to Pakistan army....If he comes to power, it will be once again military rule in Pakistan



Jee Tho Peer Sahab app hame Batha Sakthay hain Ke Zaradari aor Nawaz ko kab maot ayegi, thake ye Gharib Awam Sukh ka Saans Le sake Q ke inko Vote de ke tho Mulka ka ye haal Hogaya hay? Aap Peer Sahab ho - wakt se Pehlay ko peshgui Karu in PDF hazrat ke liye.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Hasan Nisar's hilarious comment about PMLN without Javed Hashmi.


----------



## Safriz

imran khan will be visiting Abbottabad on sundy..
today its a party environment in the city...PTI flags on almost all cars and shops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

safriz said:


> imran khan will be visiting Abbottabad on sundy..
> today its a party environment in the city...PTI flags on almost all cars and shops.



Imran Khan is in Turkey and tomorrow he'll be at the Jalsa in Abottabad. Such a busy schedule he has got.

PTI in the local Hazara news. The Abottabad city has literally been converted to Insaf-city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

Imran Khan in Turkey on the invitation of Tayyip Erdogan

Chairman of Pakistan Tehreek e Insaf (PTI), Imran Khan is currently in Turkey as he was invited by the Prime Minister of Turkey, Tayyip Ordogan.

Ordogan is currently one of the most popular Muslim political leaders of the world. Under his leadership, Turkey has now become a force to reckon with in the world and the lives of the ordinary citizens have improved massively since last eight years.

This is a very encouraging sign for the Muslim countries as the political leaders are sharing each other&#8217;s vision and helping each other to eradicate the problems of their countries. 

It is quite interesting to note that Turkey was a secular country before Ordogan took over as the Prime Minister. However, the Justice Party has changed the face of Turkey and now Islam has a major role to play in the law-making of the country.

On the other side of the coin, Imran is rapidly becoming the most popular political figures of Pakistan. He founded PTI in mid-1990s but his party failed to make an impression on the political scene of the country for a number of years, before the situation
changed drastically last year after massive public processions in Lahore and Karachi, the two major cities of Pakistan.

Ironically, just like Ordogan&#8217;s, Imran&#8217;s party also means movement for justice. The vision of both the leaders is quite similar as they are the believers of Islamic welfare system.

At the present moment of time, Pakistan is going through a number of problems. The major political parties of the country, Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) and Pakistan Muslim League (N) have headed a number of governments since last two and a half decades.

Most of the educated people in Pakistan have a consensus that the people of Pakistan must look for a change and should get rid of the tried and tested politicians. There does not seem to any other option of change at the moment apart from the cricketer turned
politician.

It remains to be seen that PTI can convert its popularity into the electoral system or not, which has a lot of flaws in it. However, one thing is for sure that Pakistan is in dire need of an educated and visionary leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Other than Imran Khan, there is no one, no one at all who is even 1/3rd of his caliber and who could handle the complex situation of Pakistan. Mian Nawaz shareef, the distant second in the line is time barred politician who failed to grow and improve over time. See what Punjab is turning into in his era of governance and see how much relief people of Pakistan are able to get in his governance. He is a big failure and must be seen on the scale of performance. When you see him, you find a poor manager, bad decission maker and old-calf who doesn't have enough strength to run a province.


----------



## Jango

Get your copies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

^^ InshAllah...


----------



## AstanoshKhan

First on Time 100 top list and now on Newsweek's front page. Bahot aala bhai

On a side note, Vidya Balan an Indian actress is being shown over Pakistan media as she was in Time 100 list too, but no news channel bothered to mention or discuss Imran Khan who was in Top 5.


----------



## truthseer

AstanoshKhan said:


> First on Time 100 top list and now on Newsweek's front page.


I see why the ISI is the top spy agency in the world


----------



## BlackenTheSky

nuclearpak said:


> Get your copies.



The question is wrong, The right question would be
*CAN THIS MAN WIN MORE ONE SEAT IN NEXT ELECTIONS?*


----------



## AUz

BlackenTheSky said:


> The question is wrong, The right question would be
> *CAN THIS MAN WIN MORE ONE SEAT IN NEXT ELECTIONS?*



Please stay in your Kuwait bro .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tayyab1796

BlackenTheSky said:


> The question is wrong, The right question would be
> *CAN THIS MAN WIN MORE ONE SEAT IN NEXT ELECTIONS?*


 oh ...yes he will ... InshALLAH ... it seems u havn't been to Pakistan lately .


----------



## Waffen SS

Imran Khan is a traitor and traitors will soon be taken down and made an example.


----------



## Tayyab1796

Waffen SS said:


> Imran Khan is a traitor and traitors will soon be taken down and made an example.


oh... hell i agree with u ...Imran stands exactly opposite for everything that has become our 'national character' .. . he wants to eradicate 'corruption' ... but it is our character ...from a rickshaw driver upto the President ... , He wants to bring about governance but flouting law is our national character from breaking a signal to bribing our way to get things done.... there are very few people in this country who people can entrust money to and Imran is one of them ... why is he so honest ? ... Imran should be hanged in public bcz he goes against our national character . we must hav Zardaris , Gilanis, Bhuttos , Sharifs , Chaudhrys , Altaf Bhais ... as our leaders bcz they fulfill our national characteristics...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

jalsaa today in ABBOTTABAD.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Have you guys ever seen such an image ?

PTI carved on mighty mountains of Hazara.


----------



## Safriz

what time the jalsa starts?


----------



## Leader

safriz said:


> what time the jalsa starts?








Waleed Iqbal gave speech

now Baghi is on stage, over charged crowed chanting slogans... Baghi Baghi.... #WonderfulSight

Imran khan reaches stage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

all my family lives there and they were saying the city was awash with PTI flags since yesterday.


----------



## Leader

^^ it sure was... I saw a video that showed the city, filled with PTI promotions...



SMQ wearing the PTI cap!


----------



## Safriz

My friends just came back from the jalsa.they say it was a massive success...
it appeared that the whole city has attended the jalsa...
tsunami has hit Hazara big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

Nothing on the media, not even a whiff of what is happeneing.

It is the tom and jerry show hounding the TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Waffen SS said:


> Imran Khan is a traitor and traitors will soon be taken down and made an example.




Yes you are absolutely right. As at least for now he is a traitor as he does not agree with the politicians to join their band wagon of "serving" the public and the nation in a "patriotic" and 'clean and clear" way, because those politicians know best how to "serve" the nation and the common man.

Let us hope he remains a traitor and stands to his words.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Mehtab Abbasi PMLN - a sleepless night coming ahead tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Nothing on the media, not even a whiff of what is happeneing.
> 
> It is the tom and jerry show hounding the TV.


77

Its due to official visit of Zardari to India... I think...



PTI Live Stream - live streaming video powered by Livestream

you can watch it here... Imran Khan addressing now...



AstanoshKhan said:


> Mehtab Abbasi PMLN - a sleepless night coming ahead tonight.



Mehtab Abbasi is okay person... he should have left Noon league. anyway bad times ahead for him...


----------



## Leader

Great Speech by IK.

we will liberate villages from the British colonial system !! ImranKhan.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> 77
> 
> Its due to official visit of Zardari to India... I think...
> 
> 
> 
> PTI Live Stream - live streaming video powered by Livestream
> 
> you can watch it here... Imran Khan addressing now...
> 
> 
> 
> Mehtab Abbasi is okay person... he should have left Noon league. anyway bad times ahead for him...



He'll not be Okay after this Jalsa. He made a suicide on not voicing his party's voice during the movement of Sooba Hazara. Remember those graves in the middle of the road named Mehtab Abbsi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

ImranKhan giving details of his local government vision... awesome !!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

I just came back from Turkey yesterday, Turkey was in huge trouble 10 years ago, they had inflation, umemployment, corruption. But now they have totally transformed because they got an honest leader - Imran Khan in Hazara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Great Speech regarding local government system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Imran Khan Speech at Abbottabad Jalsa - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tayyab1796

Massive crowd in a quiet place like Abbottabad ... I don't think u can hav a jalsa even bigger then this in a city like Abbottabad. Why is media not showing ...??? instead they r showing Zardari 's every move ... now he is on helicopter , now he has landed, now he is in the shrine ... WTF... Bikao , Lafafa , Yellow ...bloody biased media


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Tayyab1796 said:


> Massive crowd in a restive place like Abbottabad ...



Restive??????
i think u have never been to Abbottabad, let alone live their for any period. it is a very peaceful and a very nice place to live.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tayyab1796

Fieldmarshal said:


> Restive??????
> i think u have never been to Abbottabad, let alone live their for any period. it is a very peaceful and a very nice place to live.


Amended my earlier post ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nitetrogen70

nice i'm just waiting for once the party has done all the jalsa and picked all their candidates, then the party will be really strong and watch there media response then


----------



## Safriz

i cant find any videos of the Abbottabad jalsa..there is only one which shows IK taqreer...is there any video showing crowd?


----------



## chauvunist

i was watching the news just to see crowd of this jalsa but but no one even mentioned them in the headlines ....


----------



## Safriz

some more pics of the Jalsa from my home city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Location of Abbottabad Jalsaa.

degree abbottabad - Google Maps

Government Post Graduate College Abbottabad.


----------



## sur

*Moeed Pirzada ·* 

Media black out on PTI & Imran Khan? ...has any one noticed this new interesting development? PTI had a huge jalsa/rally in Abottabad, it was hardly covered by any tv channel; again on Monday PTI had a conference in Marriott in which Jehangir Tareen flanked by Imran and Shah Mehmood Qureshi outlined their plan for "Effective Governance" starting with the emphasis on the empowerment of the "villages as a first step"..it was first time that a Pakistani Political Party actully came forward with a full, step by step plan and offered this for discussion and criticism..the whole media was there. Anchors, reporters, producers, and Editors. But next day, Tuesday, I glanced at English papers and not a word. The News covered it in a small story on 5th page, Express Tribune simply did not mention it....I am sure some Anchors might have discussed it on Mon or Tue but overall it looks as if the news media has decided to ignore Imran Khan and PTI for the moment, but why? what could be happening..?
=
=
=
*Joining of Tashfeen Safdar, granddaughter of former president Fazal Elahi Chaudhry*
=
http://youtu.be/K6VeZkk93AY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

The Bhakkar Jalsa was also huge keeping in mind the size of the actual city.






Nice to see security provided, good to see.











HEHEHE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sur

13-Apr-12 ; *Chichawatni*.
=
Imran Khan speech at Chichawatni Jalsa (April 13, 2012) - YouTube
=
=

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nitetrogen70

read on fb that IK will visit siachin this sunday ?


----------



## Rana4pak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

*In my city CCW*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

^^ I have friends from Chechawatni... anyway its a nice place to be especially the forest and the canal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

not confirm by any official though...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Nice job there AQ Khan.

The big difference PTI has from others is that they have educated people.

When you see a PPP press conferenece, everybody sems like a serial killer.


----------



## darkinsky

i didnt know dr abdul qadeer khan and imran khan difference had been resolved??

he just recently didnt call imran with good words?


----------



## Jango

Well, maybe i am being a bit far fetched, but now that Raisani has resigned, any chance he might be joining PTI???

Imagine if AQ Khan, Raisani at Quetta, would be a big big occassion. The brother of the sitting CM resigning from senate to join a party like PTI.

Or maybe I am just imagining too much!


----------



## Tameem

nuclearpak said:


> Well, maybe i am being a bit far fetched, but now that Raisani has resigned, any chance he might be joining PTI???
> 
> Imagine if AQ Khan, Raisani at Quetta, would be a big big occassion. The brother of the sitting CM resigning from senate to join a party like PTI.
> 
> Or maybe I am just imagining too much!




Ya, I heard these rumors too but watch out. for last many times people drifted towards PMLN however going straight towards PTILOL. If that so happened in Raisiani case too, Pls dont curse him than only on it. 

If he is a bad guy, PTI joining doesnt make him an angel.


----------



## Leader

Tameem said:


> Ya, I heard these rumors too but watch out&#8230;. for last many times people drifted towards PMLN however going straight towards PTI&#8230;LOL. If that so happened in Raisiani case too, Pls don&#8217;t curse him than only on it.
> 
> If he is a bad guy, PTI joining doesn&#8217;t make him an angel.



as a matter of fact, all those who couldnot break deal with PTI, took PMLN as their second option !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

Leader said:


> as a matter of fact, all those who couldnot break deal with PTI, took PMLN as their second option !!



This makes PTI ABJECT LOSERS in deal breakings


----------



## sur

*C.E.O. of ENGRO - industries "Asad Umar" leaves his position to join P.T.I.*
=
=
Press Conference of Imran Khan with Asad Umar (April 18, 2012) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

wow why did this guy leave his position just to join pti??


----------



## Leader

Tameem said:


> This makes PTI &#8220;ABJECT LOSERS&#8221; in deal breakings



probably not as compromising as Noon league. which makes PTI superior as it is the first choice after all..



darkinsky said:


> wow why did this guy leave his position just to join pti??



he didnot join PTI, he said that he will morally support cause of PTI as patron, and independently advice through his articles, wont be part of PTI. understand ?



sur said:


> *C.E.O. of ENGRO - industries "Asad Umar" leaves his position to join P.T.I.*
> =
> =
> Press Conference of Imran Khan with Asad Umar (April 18, 2012) - YouTube



when PTI will be in government, Imran Khan's Cabinet would be filled with the most Brilliant Pakistanis !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yyetttt

Guys this is revolution! We will tell our kids about Imran Khan and how he fixed Pakistan!! WE ARE LIVING IN BRIGHT FUTURE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> he didnot join PTI, he said that he will morally support cause of PTI as patron, and independently advice through his articles, wont be part of PTI. understand ?



im talking abt omar guy under satand??


----------



## Safriz

Found this interesting Propoganda picture on social networking site.
Poster claims that Abbottabad Jalsa was Photoshopped and shown to be larger than it was..
Abbottabad happens to be my city so i asked somebody there who actually attended the Jalsa to comment on the picture and here is the Reply.

"_
i was there so i can comment on this. The picture on the left is when imran khan's speech was near. there were actually that many people in the ground, the ground was full plus people were on the roof tops.

The picture on the right was taken earlier in the day when there were less people and many ppl were still arriving

If you look at the sun and the brightness you can testify that both pictures are from different time in the day, the one on the left is from evening after 3 o clock maybe 4. the one on the right is from mid day like 12 or 1 pm."_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Safriz said:


> Found this interesting Propoganda picture on social networking site.
> Poster claims that Abbottabad Jalsa was Photoshopped and shown to be larger than it was..
> Abbottabad happens to be my city so i asked somebody there who actually attended the Jalsa to comment on the picture and here is the Reply.
> 
> "_
> i was there so i can comment on this. The picture on the left is when imran khan's speech was near. there were actually that many people in the ground, the ground was full plus people were on the roof tops.
> 
> The picture on the right was taken earlier in the day when there were less people and many ppl were still arriving
> 
> If you look at the sun and the brightness you can testify that both pictures are from different time in the day, the one on the left is from evening after 3 o clock maybe 4. the one on the right is from mid day like 12 or 1 pm."_




Choors, liers, and dakus
they are all desperate to bring down pti. 
But they wont succeed.


----------



## Leader

Safriz said:


> Found this interesting Propoganda picture on social networking site.
> Poster claims that Abbottabad Jalsa was Photoshopped and shown to be larger than it was..
> Abbottabad happens to be my city so i asked somebody there who actually attended the Jalsa to comment on the picture and here is the Reply.
> 
> "_
> i was there so i can comment on this. The picture on the left is when imran khan's speech was near. there were actually that many people in the ground, the ground was full plus people were on the roof tops.
> 
> The picture on the right was taken earlier in the day when there were less people and many ppl were still arriving
> 
> If you look at the sun and the brightness you can testify that both pictures are from different time in the day, the one on the left is from evening after 3 o clock maybe 4. the one on the right is from mid day like 12 or 1 pm."_



like I posted those pictures in stupid and funny thread by Noon leaguers, saying that Quetta Jalsa picture given to media is photoshop.... 

this simply shows how panic these sick status quo people are !!

we got a chance to change the fate of our country after 66 years and they want to mislead us again from that Path ??? FU.CK THEM !!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Safriz said:


>



This is coming straight from AQ Khan.



> Pakistan Needs You Now: The coming elections will offer the best chance for a new, clean start and to put our country back on the road to self-respect. If we lose this opportunity, our situation will only worsen and nobody will come to our rescue. There will be even less gas, electricity, food and jobs and we will become no more than a colony of imperialist powers. Organise yourselves, work hard and honestly. Forget your differences on political or religious grounds. Just think of Pakistan  it needs you now. *Dr. A Q Khan*


---------

Son of SM Zafar joins PTI today...


> Lahore: Asim Zafar, a son of veteran Pakistani lawyer and Pakistan Muslim League-Quaid senior politician SM Zadar, has joined the Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI).
> 
> He announced the decision during a press conference along with PTI chairman Imran Khan on Tuesday.
> 
> Khan welcomed Mr Zafar in his party. Addressing the press conference Khan criticized his political opponents, especially the government for defying the Supreme Court of Pakistan orders.
> 
> He said that if the prime minister would not implement the court order, how would a common man do so.
> 
> He said that the government was defying the court orders only to hide its corruption.
> 
> Meanwhile, commenting over the SCs detailed judgment into contempt case against the prime minister, Imran Khan said that Gilani had no moral high ground and should immediately step down from the post.
> 
> He , however, said Gilani still has legal right to file an appeal against the court ruling.



Son of veteran lawyer and politician SM Zafar joins PTI | The News Tribe
The News Tribe | Breaking News, Latest Pakistan News, Fashion, Business, Sports, Technology


----------



## Jango

Watch at 42 seconds onwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

crazy as it gets...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakiRambo

Leader said:


>



Haha Pakistani Youth aren't dumb.

Take the laptop from the thieves, but vote for the hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Imran Khan, His father and SKMH - YouTube
=
http://youtu.be/_nZEDmKy2oc


----------



## Rana4pak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

IMRAN.s somAmi ship, is in london!
On the most , important time ,in political arena, of pakistan, its his bad judgment, which makes, him work hard , & lose in the end?


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> IMRAN.s somAmi ship, is in london!
> On the most , important time ,in political arena, of pakistan, its his bad judgment, which makes, him work hard , & lose in the end?



He needs to collect money for Namalcollege, SKMH, and PTI.

Alone from Manchester dinner he collected half a million st pounds for namal college.

as for losing the pie is concern, I dont think DPC can be a threat to PTI. PTI can only hope to turn things around in Elections till then everything will continue the way it is...

as far as PTI is concern all its top brass; SQM, JH Shereen, Cheema, Shafqat, Ijaz, and others are here... there is no moment being called in by parties in absence of ImranKhan that his struggle be hijacked


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> He needs to collect money for Namalcollege, SKMH, and PTI.
> 
> Alone from Manchester dinner he collected half a million st pounds for namal college.
> 
> as for losing the pie is concern, I dont think DPC can be a threat to PTI. PTI can only hope to turn things around in Elections till then everything will continue the way it is...
> 
> as far as PTI is concern all its top brass; SQM, JH Shereen, Cheema, Shafqat, Ijaz, and others are here... there is no moment being called in by parties in absence of ImranKhan that his struggle be hijacked


Thanks for the kind, reply!
Why was Imran in london, when floods were in pakistan?
Why does he allways, collects money, from england?
Why he don't go , anywhere else to collect money?


----------



## Omar1984

Imran Khan with Zaid Hamid








Imran Khan with General Zia Ul Haq in 1987


----------



## Omar1984

Imran Khan with Musharraf 







Imran Khan with A.Q. Khan


----------



## Kompromat

^ you should also state your intentions of posting pics of ik 'with' yada yada?


----------



## Jango

Just so you know, the champion of democracy, our very own convicted PM, was a minister for Zia. Nawaz Sharif was also propped up under the army nest. 

He was a cricketer back then, with Zia and all, and some people are so desperate, they tie it to him politically.

And what's the friggin problem if he goes to London to collect charity for a charity organization. As if he goes fr


----------



## sur

Watch Mummy Daddy Supporter of Imran Khan in Pindi before Rawalpindi Jalsa .flv - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

^^ tabdili aa nahi rahi.... tabdili aa gai hai...


----------



## Jango

Wait till some PML guy comes and says that these were PTI paid people!!!

BTW, IK coming on GEO show, Awaam Ki Adalat tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

LapTop Shabaz se laingay Lakin Vote Sirf Imran Khan ka. A must watch video - YouTube


----------



## Leader

Do you see ??? RESPECT !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader




----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


>


Dictatorship is potentially far better than democracy at getting things done, because a dictator isn't encumbered by parliaments or fear of losing elections. IF a dictator is honest and acts for the greater or common good, his reign can be wonderful. The Good (Roman) Emperors of the second century demonstrate this quite clearly. Under present conditions, dictatorship is more essential than ever, since democracy by its very nature just can't force people to do without their favorite spending programs, consume less, or have fewer kids. Considering that the alternatives are either dictatorship or economic/environmental disaster, we had better quickly change current, negative perceptions of dictatorship
.
imran needs a marshall law to begain his political journey!


----------



## Al Bhatti

Jun 23, 2012

Imran Khan gears up for Pakistan vote, though his plans remain unclear

For 25 years, two political dynasties, the Bhutto and Sharif families, have wrestled each other and the military for political control of Pakistan. None has been able to get to grips with the country's myriad problems, which currently include two civil wars, a dire economy that can't feed half the population and a system of governance choked by corruption and ineptitude.

The lack of a credible political alternative, and the absence of any visible national progress, had left many Pakistanis disillusioned and fearful for their future.

A growing number are now looking to Imran Khan as a saviour-in-waiting. He is probably the most recognisable face in Pakistan, adored for leading his country to victory in the 1992 Cricket World Cup, and admired for his ambitious philanthropic ventures, which include the establishment of a specialist cancer hospital and a university.

However, Khan's 16-year political career as the head of the Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (Movement for Justice) party had, until last year, made no real impact.

His decision to boycott the February 2008 general election - the first after nine years of military rule - was widely dismissed as naive, and most commentators stereotyped him as a noisemaker lacking the political acumen to translate his popularity into votes.

At least, that is, until last October, when Khan relaunched his party with a series of public rallies, memorably one in Lahore that drew several hundred thousand people.

Khan had politically arrived, finally, as a credible alternative to the Bhutto-led ruling Pakistan People's Party (PPP) and Sharif-led opposition Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N).

"He's an achiever", says M Ziauddin, executive editor of The Express Tribune, a leading English-language newspaper.

"He established the cancer hospital against all the odds. Now he's set up a university. He has achieved, and that is his great plus."

Notably, Khan has demonstrated his ability to mobilise the country's youth and the educated middle class, a segment of Pakistani society that has traditionally favoured military rule over populist democracy, and rarely votes.

Commentators say Khan now has the chance to make the mainstream political parties look tired. Indeed, he has positioned his political brand as one that will sweep away an ugly era of corruption.

However, he has offered little of substance about what he might do as prime minister. The reason, critics say, is Khan runs his party as an autocrat. That has led to frequent reshuffles in its structure, preventing its emergence as a proper political machine.

"After 16 or 17 years in politics, Khan is still a novice. He is bereft of any policy. He doesn't have a team, and the team he has ... won't contest anything he says," says Aamir Ghauri, a former director of two Pakistan cable news channels, ARY News and Dunya.

It is only really possible to evaluate Khan's vision from his few public statements and his 2011 book, Pakistan: A Personal History, a best seller in both English and Urdu.

The area he has offered most clarity on is the economy. He has said he plans to declare a "revenue emergency" as soon as he takes office and will get tough on personal taxation and the fiscal deficit. He also intends to divert expenditure towards providing better education, health care and other social services.

All this sounds excellent, but Khan and his party have not come up with any documentation to show how they would go about it.

In Pakistan, he also remarked that it is impossible for the country to ever pay off its foreign debt. But the country's foreign debt, at between 55 to 60 per cent of GDP, is not large, and is certainly lower than that of most western countries.

"Foreign debt is not an enormous burden on the Pakistani economy. The problem is excessive domestic borrowing," says Ziauddin.

Here, Khan loses out to Nawaz Sharif, the former two-time prime minister and leader of the PML-N. An accomplished businessman, Sharif is acknowledged as having a clear economic agenda.

The bedrock of Khan's foreign policy is the withdrawal of Pakistan from the international war on terrorism. He argues, justifiably, that the country has lost far more than it has gained from its post-September 11 alliance with the United States.

He has repeatedly claimed that he can bring an end to the militant insurgency in Pakistan's federally administered tribal areas, or Fata, along the border with Afghanistan in 90 days. To do so, he would activate a South African-style truth and reconciliation commission.

Experts dismiss his promise as impossible. They point out that Khan is not a Fata resident and wouldn't have spent more than a couple of days there before the violence erupted in 2004 (his book mentions the odd hunting trip to South Waziristan, the ancestral family home of his late mother).

Commentators agree that Khan's rhetoric, while short on substance, represented his evolution from the angry man of Pakistani politics to the leader of a party about to commence electoral battle. That transition marked his firm grasp of some electoral realities.

For the past 25 years, approximately one-third of Pakistanis have voted for the Bhutto dynasty and their left-of-centre PPP party, and two-thirds have voted against it. Khan's political stances are clearly aimed at the right-wing majority, which is split between various factions of the Pakistan Muslim League (by far the largest is headed by Sharif) and a handful of religious parties.

To win, Khan would have to overcome these odds. That is an extraordinarily big challenge.

In Lahore, a PML-N fortress, he would have to overcome winning margins from the 2008 election ranging from 21,000 to 58,000 votes, according to Suhail Warraich, political editor of Geo News, Pakistan's most popular cable channel.

That has forced Khan to make some serious compromises. Since October, his party has been inundated with defectors from the Muslim League factions and religious parties, and the odd disenchanted PPP politician.

Despite consternation among the founding activists of Khan's party, the arrival of professional politicians has significantly boosted his electoral chances.

"Compared to the last election, Khan is now in a much better position. Last time, he didn't have a single electable candidate, save himself. Now he has 50 to 60 new party members who have either won or been runners-up at previous elections. As such, he can now field 30 to 35 winnable candidates," said Warraich, who has written several best-selling political histories.

But if all those potential winners were to win, Khan would still be more than 100 constituencies short of a parliamentary majority.

Tactically, Khan is best positioned in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and Punjab, the two northern provinces. He is yet to make any inroads in Sindh, the PPP's ancestral home in the south, or in Balochistan, the huge but sparsely populated province in the west that is currently in the grip of a nationalist insurgency (as opposed to the militant insurgency in the Fata).

But Khan could easily find himself outwitted in Punjab, where his candidates could further divide the right-wing vote.

He may stand his best chance in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, where Sharif is a bit player and voters have become disillusioned with both secular nationalists and fundamentalists.

Khan's rhetoric plays especially well there because voters have suffered terribly in the war on terror, having often found themselves sandwiched between militants, the military and a host of foreign spy agencies.

However, most commentators believe Khan's role, for the time being, would be that of a catalyst, offering a political leadership role to the middle class that it does not have in the established political parties.

Potentially, his party could emerge as a leading second-tier political party and, to some extent, play a pivotal role in the coalition-building process that would invariably follow the election scheduled for early next year.

But Khan has repeatedly said he would not sit in government unless his party wins a majority - which could mean he would revert to type, and sit on the sidelines doing little more than casting aspersions on those participating in governance.

Therein lies the terrible responsibility that Khan has taken upon himself.

"There's a big risk: if Khan proves to be a political failure, he would have disillusioned the youth and middle class - two entire segments of society," said Ghauri, the former TV channel director.


Imran Khan gears up for Pakistan vote, though his plans remain unclear - The National


----------



## Leader




----------



## sur

The Julian Assange Show: Imran Khan (E9) - YouTube


----------



## fatman17

*Hope and Change and Imran Khan*

By Reza Jan

November 7, 2011


In Pakistani politics, when one is widely compared to the country&#8217;s most famous (infamous?) political grandmaster, Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto (president from 1971 to 1973 and prime minister from 1973 to 1977), it is time to pay attention. This is the notoriety now being accorded Imran Khan, a Pakistani cricketing hero-turned philanthropist and then politician. The comparisons are remarkable given that a week ago Khan was considered to be a political nobody.

The event that has launched Khan to the forefront of the chattering classes&#8217; political conversation was a rally held by his Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaaf (PTI) or Pakistan Justice Movement party on October 30 in Lahore, the capital of Punjab province. The rally attracted as many as 100,000 supporters and may have been the largest single political gathering in the country in decades. The number of attendees floored political analysts and rivals alike and convinced many that Khan had finally arrived on the &#8220;mainstream political scene.&#8221;

The unexpectedly high turnout has rattled the cages of several political entities in Pakistan, but none more so than that of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N), the high-profile party of former two-time Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, in whose backyard the rally took place and whose core constituency the PTI suddenly appears to be competing for.



The Politics of Opposition
During his speech in Lahore on Sunday, Khan lambasted both the ruling Pakistan People&#8217;s Party (PPP) and the PML-N as being &#8220;creatures of the status quo,&#8221; blaming them for many of the country&#8217;s ills and tapping into a groundswell of public resentment against Pakistan&#8217;s unpopular government and general downward trajectory. Khan stumped further on his anti-corruption platform and called on Nawaz Sharif and President Asif Zardari, the PML-N and PPP leaders respectively, to declare their real assets. He threatened to start a massive civil disobedience movement and to form a special cell to investigate and declare their assets if they failed to do so.

*Khan&#8217;s politics have always been the politics of opposition. The hero of Pakistan&#8217;s 1992 cricket world cup victory, when he first entered into politics in 1996 he made considerably less than a splash. The PTI was resoundingly defeated in the 1997 general elections and won just one seat out of 272 in 2002. The party currently has no seats in parliament owing to Khan&#8217;s boycott of the 2008 general election. He has himself in the past acknowledged that his party is &#8220;never going to win the traditional way.&#8221;*

Khan has, instead, taken the route of populist politics. He has large support bases among the youth, particularly those in urbanized parts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and central Punjab, who are disillusioned with the corrupt seesawing of status quo parties. Khan&#8217;s actual politics would be characterized as right-leaning and his party is often considered to be a cuddlier version of Pakistan&#8217;s Islamist political parties such as the Jamaat-e-Islami (JI).

*One of the pillars of his growing support is his opposition to unpopular U.S. foreign policy in the region and to Pakistan&#8217;s cooperation with the U.S. in the war on terror*. Khan is flatly opposed to U.S. drone strikes in Pakistan and seeks to end Pakistani participation in the war on terror, which he characterizes as having been undertaken purely for financial gain. He favors talks with Islamist militants and seeks a negotiated settlement to the conflict. Speaking on Sunday, Khan said &#8220;My message to America is that we will have friendship with you, but we will not accept any slavery&#8230;.We will help you in a respectable withdrawal of your troops from Afghanistan, but we will not launch a military operation in Pakistan for you.&#8221; 

Khan seeks to remedy Pakistan&#8217;s perceived slavishness to foreign powers by ending its dependency on foreign aid. He calls for reform of the taxation system and a crackdown on tax corruption, saying the Rs 3 trillion ($34.83 billion) lost to such sleaze could easily make up for foreign aid refused from other nations. That said, beyond his generic declarations against tax corruption and his desire to widen the tax base to include agriculture, the largest and thus far completely untaxed section of the Pakistani economy, Khan&#8217;s platform is decidedly vague. There is similarly little contour in his pronounced intentions to declare an &#8220;education emergency&#8221; or to aim for the establishment of an &#8220;Islamic welfare state.&#8221;


Splitting the vote
The October 30 rally made a big impression on Pakistan&#8217;s politics gurus; it threatened to seriously upend the conventional understanding of Pakistan&#8217;s political fabric. On no one did this have a bigger impression than the PML-N. Khan&#8217;s rally took place in Lahore, the PML-N&#8217;s stomping ground. The rally and its outcome was a shot across the PML-N&#8217;s bow and signaled that the PML-N&#8217;s traditional vote bank could no longer be taken for granted.

Central and northern Punjab comprise some of the most densely-populated areas in the country and hold a large number of seats in the country&#8217;s lower house, the National Assembly. This region has traditionally voted most strongly for the PML-N. The PTI has, however, started to erode the PML-N&#8217;s hold over the region. Khan, as part of his grassroots campaign, has been holding frequent rallies in Lahore, and stumping his way through population centers such as Faisalabad and Gujranwala, often managing to turn veteran politicians into advocates for his cause. The PTI&#8217;s rhetoric against U.S. policy in the region may have helped capture a section of the PML-N&#8217;s more right-wing voters, especially given that the PML-N has refrained from publicly participating in increasingly popular America-bashing (probably in the belief that it would need U.S. support if it was to gain and hold power come the next election). Furthermore, demographic changes in the Punjab including increased urbanization and a growing rural middle-class have both led to a re-evaluation of traditional party loyalties.

A big rally does not an election victory make, however. Although the PTI has been cutting a swathe through the Punjab, it has mostly been picking up support in traditionally PML-N constituencies. It has not yet proven itself in parts of the Punjab that have tended to vote for the left-leaning PPP. Furthermore, the PTI has been able to gather strong support in more urbanized areas, but urban voters in Pakistan are historically less likely to vote than their rural counterparts.

*Ironically, what this may translate into is that the anti-status quo PTI, rather than pipping the PML-N at the first-past-the-post ballot box, may end up splitting the vote in the Punjab and, as a result, strengthening the electoral prospects of the highly unpopular incumbent PPP government*. This potential outcome has strengthened the voices of those among the PTI&#8217;s critics who claim the PTI is being backed by the Pakistan Army in order to prevent a PML-N election victory, an outcome the army would like to avoid given the bad blood between the army and PML-N chief Nawaz Sharif. The PML-N has called for increased scrutiny of the military and its annual expenditures, cutting the military budget, and for closer ties to India, all causes that run counter to military interests.



Stay tuned
In the end there is much left to play for and many questions remain unanswered. Barring some political crisis, elections are not set to be held until 2013. While Khan has managed to tap into a strong undercurrent of resentment against status quo politics and anti-American sentiment, whether he will be able to continue to harness and exploit that sentiment until Election Day remains to be seen. It is also unclear whether he will be able to expand his support beyond urban centers and into parts of rural Punjab traditionally held by the PML-N and PPP. While the PTI has made large gains in Khyber-Pukhtunkhwa province, it is still a political minnow in Balochistan and Sindh.

While Khan has used anti-government and anti-American rhetoric to gain large amounts of support, he has yet to demonstrate an ability to break away from the holier-than-thou politics of opposition and demonstrate an aptitude for practical politics. &#8220;Not those guys&#8221; may be a rousing refrain at a rally, but it is not a party manifesto or a policy document.

That said, the PTI has made remarkable gains in a short time span. It has swelled its party lists through a comprehensive grassroots campaign involving volunteers and social outreach, it has captured the imagination of large sections of the urban youth, and its leader currently polls as the most popular political figure in the nation. While it may be too soon to make any bold predictions about Khan and the direction his PTI is heading in, he now seems able to attract rally audiences the PML-N and PPP could only dream of addressing. The story is unfinished, but a previously overlooked character has recently given himself a serious reintroduction. The PTI&#8217;s ability to seriously disrupt the political calculus in Pakistan, and the fact that much of its popularity stems from publicly stoking anti-American sentiment, means its political development is worth keeping a close eye on. Continue to watch this space.


----------



## Leader

Why I love to hate Imran!

I am a simple person with simple needs and unlimited wants. I live my life like life should be lived - self-servingly, of course. Hey! I didn&#8217;t make the rules, survival of the fittest is God&#8217;s own natural order; I am just honest enough to own it. I can be a PPP jiyala just as easily as I can be a PML-N nirala, but one thing I can never be and that is an Imran Khan supporter. That man is beyond my comprehension - irritating goody two shoes. He is not even a true politician; just look at him, a corruption free past, sincerity to Pakistan, philanthropist to boot and on top of that good looking! If I didn&#8217;t know better that almost declares him unfit to be living in Pakistan, what to say of entering Pakistani politics - such a wannabe!
I had such a laugh seeing the affront of all those PTI trolls (a term I have borrowed from a very enlightened individual like myself - PTI troll, how droll) at the recent accusation hurled at Imran Khan for misusing the funds meant for Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital (SKMCH), by none other than the minion of our very own PML-N. Now that is what I call political savvy, not some two-bit speech about Pakistan&#8217;s potential, justice, accountability or eradicating corruption. What does he think corruption is, &#8216;Polio&#8217;? 
Such poor sportsmanship these PTI trolls exhibit, I tell you, beating the drum of dastardly tactics serving only to harm all those poor patients being treated at the SKMCH since no one really takes corruption charges against Imran Khan seriously. His track record speaks for itself and all. I fail to understand what that has to do with anything. Politics is politics, I accuse you, you accuse me, why deny. Imran Khan&#8217;s problem is that he has nothing to deny, like I said so unfit for Pakistani politics.
Tell me this, if Imran Khan is really all that he seems to be, why the need to induct these electibles (courtesy yet another enlightened individual) into his party. If he was truly this reformer holding the flag of ideological politics, then he should have stood his ground with his team of virtually unknown and habitually honest individuals, replaced the entire population of Pakistan with the likes of him and his party members, and then boasted of bringing a change. Doesn&#8217;t he know that one can&#8217;t teach an old dog new tricks? 
This population of 180 million only knows how to be downtrodden. They are not resilient; they are complacent. Tell them it is God&#8217;s will that they be oppressed and they will nod their heads and do all the &#8216;ji hazuri&#8217; you want them to do. How dare Imran Khan challenge that status quo, how dare he awakens them to the immense power they hold. Doesn&#8217;t he realise that he is courting anarchy, if there is an uprising? What will become of the likes of me, who are only meant to rule? It is the duty of each and every one of us that the continued state of existence is unaffected by such ideological upstarts as Imran Khan. Power to the people, indeed, sounds more like chaos to me!
I will give you another example of political naivety. Mr Cricketer these days is all gung ho on holding intra-party elections after Eid. What a riot! Imagine creating a system where even the party worker has an opportunity to affect the policies of the party, where a true democracy can be forged from within the party, extending the same opportunity to all and sundry once it gets elected. God forbid that happens! This man is so mulishly stubborn that despite repeated efforts, he is unable to understand that certain classes are meant to rule and all others are meant to serve. That is the order of things and it is better for all to integrate oneself in this scheme, rather than to oppose it. Not that me and others did not give him ample opportunities for this integration. Time and again we offered him ministries, seats in Parliament, money, clout what not; but if your disposition is disagreeable nothing will sway you from the path of righteousness; more like the path of obtuseness if you ask me.
If only he had not been able to pull all those people to his rallies in Lahore and Karachi. In the least, if he would have stopped short of doing that relatively smaller yet successful jalsa in Quetta and I would not have been impelled to notice that he even existed; but as it comes about he has become a regular thorn in my side and the polls are not helping either. I am sure their rigged, nevertheless, they are causing some serious hypertension relieved only by the sporadic slurring done by the PPP jiyalas and the PML-N niralas (bless their vile tongues).
I have to be satisfied by the fact that nothing and no one can unite this nation into bringing an end to the misery it is suffering today. I shudder to think what would happen if the entire population of only Islamabad suddenly awakens to its true power potential, comes out on the streets and marches towards the presidency. But I am thankful that chances for such abhorrent behaviour are slim at most, so no immediate danger to my rank and wealth. 
In the meantime, I must ensure that this budding hope people seem to be developing based on Imran Khan is dashed at its earliest. Hope is malevolent, it incites people into action and that would be disastrous. So, I continue my campaign against Imran Khan and all he does, says or thinks indiscriminatingly for the betterment of myself, since if I am prosperous that means I can still milk Pakistan for all its worth. It is no wonder, indeed, why I love to hate Imran Khan!

The writer is a freelance columnist.
Email: markazeyaqeen@gmail.com

Why I love to hate Imran! | The Nation



Why I love to hate Imran!

I am a simple person with simple needs and unlimited wants. I live my life like life should be lived - self-servingly, of course. Hey! I didnt make the rules, survival of the fittest is Gods own natural order; I am just honest enough to own it. I can be a PPP jiyala just as easily as I can be a PML-N nirala, but one thing I can never be and that is an Imran Khan supporter. That man is beyond my comprehension - irritating goody two shoes. He is not even a true politician; just look at him, a corruption free past, sincerity to Pakistan, philanthropist to boot and on top of that good looking! If I didnt know better that almost declares him unfit to be living in Pakistan, what to say of entering Pakistani politics - such a wannabe!
I had such a laugh seeing the affront of all those PTI trolls (a term I have borrowed from a very enlightened individual like myself - PTI troll, how droll) at the recent accusation hurled at Imran Khan for misusing the funds meant for Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital (SKMCH), by none other than the minion of our very own PML-N. Now that is what I call political savvy, not some two-bit speech about Pakistans potential, justice, accountability or eradicating corruption. What does he think corruption is, Polio? 
Such poor sportsmanship these PTI trolls exhibit, I tell you, beating the drum of dastardly tactics serving only to harm all those poor patients being treated at the SKMCH since no one really takes corruption charges against Imran Khan seriously. His track record speaks for itself and all. I fail to understand what that has to do with anything. Politics is politics, I accuse you, you accuse me, why deny. Imran Khans problem is that he has nothing to deny, like I said so unfit for Pakistani politics.
Tell me this, if Imran Khan is really all that he seems to be, why the need to induct these electibles (courtesy yet another enlightened individual) into his party. If he was truly this reformer holding the flag of ideological politics, then he should have stood his ground with his team of virtually unknown and habitually honest individuals, replaced the entire population of Pakistan with the likes of him and his party members, and then boasted of bringing a change. Doesnt he know that one cant teach an old dog new tricks? 
This population of 180 million only knows how to be downtrodden. They are not resilient; they are complacent. Tell them it is Gods will that they be oppressed and they will nod their heads and do all the ji hazuri you want them to do. How dare Imran Khan challenge that status quo, how dare he awakens them to the immense power they hold. Doesnt he realise that he is courting anarchy, if there is an uprising? What will become of the likes of me, who are only meant to rule? It is the duty of each and every one of us that the continued state of existence is unaffected by such ideological upstarts as Imran Khan. Power to the people, indeed, sounds more like chaos to me!
I will give you another example of political naivety. Mr Cricketer these days is all gung ho on holding intra-party elections after Eid. What a riot! Imagine creating a system where even the party worker has an opportunity to affect the policies of the party, where a true democracy can be forged from within the party, extending the same opportunity to all and sundry once it gets elected. God forbid that happens! This man is so mulishly stubborn that despite repeated efforts, he is unable to understand that certain classes are meant to rule and all others are meant to serve. That is the order of things and it is better for all to integrate oneself in this scheme, rather than to oppose it. Not that me and others did not give him ample opportunities for this integration. Time and again we offered him ministries, seats in Parliament, money, clout what not; but if your disposition is disagreeable nothing will sway you from the path of righteousness; more like the path of obtuseness if you ask me.
If only he had not been able to pull all those people to his rallies in Lahore and Karachi. In the least, if he would have stopped short of doing that relatively smaller yet successful jalsa in Quetta and I would not have been impelled to notice that he even existed; but as it comes about he has become a regular thorn in my side and the polls are not helping either. I am sure their rigged, nevertheless, they are causing some serious hypertension relieved only by the sporadic slurring done by the PPP jiyalas and the PML-N niralas (bless their vile tongues).
I have to be satisfied by the fact that nothing and no one can unite this nation into bringing an end to the misery it is suffering today. I shudder to think what would happen if the entire population of only Islamabad suddenly awakens to its true power potential, comes out on the streets and marches towards the presidency. But I am thankful that chances for such abhorrent behaviour are slim at most, so no immediate danger to my rank and wealth. 
In the meantime, I must ensure that this budding hope people seem to be developing based on Imran Khan is dashed at its earliest. Hope is malevolent, it incites people into action and that would be disastrous. So, I continue my campaign against Imran Khan and all he does, says or thinks indiscriminatingly for the betterment of myself, since if I am prosperous that means I can still milk Pakistan for all its worth. It is no wonder, indeed, why I love to hate Imran Khan!

The writer is a freelance columnist.
Email: markazeyaqeen@gmail.com

Why I love to hate Imran! | The Nation


----------



## Tameem

This is from Shahzeb Khanzada.......to whom PTIANS likes for exposing Marvi but here he too Right on Spot!

http://www.express.com.pk/images/NP_LHE/20120819/Sub_Images/1101599322-2.gif

http://www.express.com.pk/epaper/PoPupwindow.aspx?newsID=1101599322&Issue=NP_LHE&Date=20120819


----------



## Leader

wow he even exercise during Ramadan and says it helps you become more fit.... fitness fanatic, my leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*PTI membership in Pakistan exceeds 1 Crore (10 Million) members! *

MEMBERSHIP UPDATE: *Pakistan Tehreek E Insaaf membership in Pakistan has now exceeded 1 Crore (10 Million) members making it the largest political party in Pakistan. *This is great news for PTI and its supports but the job is only half done. We have to insure that these members turn into voters on election day. PPP won with approx. 10.5 million votes in previous election. Now add to that the massive voter fraud and we can see who can truly sweep next general election.

*To put things in perspective, consider this. Karachi had more seats than any other city in the national and provincial legislatures, and a total of 6.6 million registered voters. Only 3.9 million could be verified. A glaring 2.7 million entries had been FAKE.

Similarly, Lahore, Pakistan&#8217;s second largest city and capital of most populous province Punjab, had a total of 3.7 million registered voters. Among them 2.1 million have been declared genuine and the remaining 1.6 million could not be verified.

Source: Voter fraud: 65% of votes in Balochistan were bogus &#8211; The Express Tribune*

Main Source: Imran Khan (official) | Facebook


----------



## Tameem

AstanoshKhan said:


> *PTI membership in Pakistan exceeds 1 Crore (10 Million) members! *



Congratulations PTIANS!



AstanoshKhan said:


> MEMBERSHIP UPDATE: *Pakistan Tehreek E Insaaf membership in Pakistan has now exceeded 1 Crore (10 Million) members making it the largest political party in Pakistan. *This is great news for PTI and its supports but the job is only half done. We have to insure that these members turn into voters on election day. PPP won with approx. 10.5 million votes in previous election. Now add to that the massive voter fraud and we can see who can truly sweep next general election.
> 
> *To put things in perspective, consider this. Karachi had more seats than any other city in the national and provincial legislatures, and a total of 6.6 million registered voters. Only 3.9 million could be verified. A glaring 2.7 million entries had been FAKE.
> 
> Similarly, Lahore, Pakistan&#8217;s second largest city and capital of most populous province Punjab, had a total of 3.7 million registered voters. Among them 2.1 million have been declared genuine and the remaining 1.6 million could not be verified.
> 
> Source: Voter fraud: 65% of votes in Balochistan were bogus &#8211; The Express Tribune*
> 
> Main Source: Imran Khan (official) | Facebook



*Charity Begins at home......Now A quick reality check on this 10M figure as well.

In PTI internal Elections........only members with Cell numbers are allowed to vote.....bcz at UCs level majority of the membership books are filled from ECP voter list details by crude Insafians..... And that's creating more problems than celebrations

So the actual number of members will sure cames out once PTI got its elections completed even at UCs level.....na..na....i'm still hopefull....IK is honest he is not deliberately postponing PTI elections....snuffing...thier would definitely be an announcement of General Elections instead soon....*


----------



## Saifullah Sani

PTI PP-155 Convener Rana Muhammad Tanvir, praised for his hardwork for PTI membership campaign, announced to join the #PMLN at a press conference yesterday along with Shahid Imran Bhatti who donated 30 canals for PTI's party secretariat in Lahore, both expressing discontent and reservations on the leadership of PTI in delivering on their promises.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Tameem said:


> Congratulations PTIANS!
> 
> 
> 
> *Charity Begins at home......Now A quick reality check on this 10M figure as well.
> 
> In PTI internal Elections........only members with Cell numbers are allowed to vote.....bcz at UCs level majority of the membership books are filled from ECP voter list details by crude Insafians..... And that's creating more problems than celebrations
> 
> So the actual number of members will sure cames out once PTI got its elections completed even at UCs level.....na..na....i'm still hopefull....IK is honest he is not deliberately postponing PTI elections....snuffing...thier would definitely be an announcement of General Elections instead soon....*



The actual no of members are somewhere between 7 - 8 Millions.

...and here the elections has been announced.









Tameem said:


> Congratulations PTIANS!
> 
> 
> 
> *Charity Begins at home......Now A quick reality check on this 10M figure as well.
> 
> In PTI internal Elections........only members with Cell numbers are allowed to vote.....bcz at UCs level majority of the membership books are filled from ECP voter list details by crude Insafians..... And that's creating more problems than celebrations
> 
> So the actual number of members will sure cames out once PTI got its elections completed even at UCs level.....na..na....i'm still hopefull....IK is honest he is not deliberately postponing PTI elections....snuffing...thier would definitely be an announcement of General Elections instead soon....*



The actual no of members are somewhere between 7 - 8 Millions.

...and here the elections has been announced.


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader




----------



## Kompromat

> Mohammadd ikram farooqi from bhakkar Tops imran khan tsunami challenge by making 6946 members..We salute our fellow Insafian for his efforts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Aeronaut said:


>



PTI a party funded by american dinners ?
Is hussian haqqani is invited there too?
Wht is the reason behind cancelation of the drone protest in front of UN?
Ohh papa, mitt & obama both wants more drones so, tht march against drones & protest in front of UN both sucked!


----------



## A.Rafay

Imran khan will sweep elections inshallah.


----------



## Kompromat

batmannow said:


> PTI a party funded by american dinners ?
> Is hussian haqqani is invited there too?
> Wht is the reason behind cancelation of the drone protest in front of UN?
> Ohh papa, mitt & obama both wants more drones so, tht march against drones & protest in front of UN both sucked!



You win an award for stupidity. Congrats


----------



## A.Rafay

Aeronaut said:


> You win an award for stupidity. Congrats



There are two batmans on PDF both sound Stupid to me! but the BATMAN elite have some sense.


----------



## batmannow

Aeronaut said:


> You win an award for stupidity. Congrats



Plz be remembered !
U can be reported for doing personal attacks!



A.Rafay said:


> Imran khan will sweep elections inshallah.



Sure bt only on cell phones & on PTI centric Social media sites ,not in the genrl elections!lol


----------



## batmannow

A.Rafay said:


> There are two batmans on PDF both sound Stupid to me! but the BATMAN elite have some sense.



& with cancelation of his drone protest in front of UN imran looks like small bird heading no where to me!
As yesterdy both romney & obama clealy supporting more drone attacks , Imran,s little adventure has come to a definte end ?


----------



## Leader

Aeronaut said:


>




Wow......... Great achievement by the gentleman !! hats off


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kugga

When will PTI hold their intra party elections ?? desperately waiting for 'cause its a whole new thing in Pakistan. Never used anywhere and only this is enough to shutup the critics....


----------



## Leader

kugga said:


> When will PTI hold their intra party elections ?? desperately waiting for 'cause its a whole new thing in Pakistan. Never used anywhere and only this is enough to shutup the critics....



Its getting problematic, 18 nov is the date for Islamabad.

but I think PTI should focus on General Elections, alot of work is needed to be done, Ignore the critics....


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> Its getting problematic, 18 nov is the date for Islamabad.
> 
> but I think PTI should focus on General Elections, alot of work is needed to be done, Ignore the critics....



Intra-party elections arnt important at this stage, better put all energies on gen.elections, thts what it all matters!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Leader said:


>



Stop with this rubbish please. *ALL lives are as important as hers*. This is like volunteering for agenda of anti-Pak elements. Don't be a stooge for them. Use ur brain.

She indeed was a victim, no doubt, BUT of a pre-planned trick that is being used to portray Pakistan as a country where ladies are stopped from going to schools. & we know it's false. In fact there were more girls in every school/college I went to than boys. Same is the situation in Swat & in any other locality.

But this Malala staged drama has done a good job in making westerners believe to the contrary. *& u guys r unknowingly playing ur part in maligning Pakistan*. Will it do ANY good to celebrate Malala-day? It will only revive negative understanding of Pakistan in distant world.

Now where ever I go ppl question me WHY in my home country we don't allow girls to go to school... I cannot help curse those Pakistanis who r helping spread this false understanding of Pakistan.

Those Westerner documentary makers who made documentaries on her were sent on purpose; and they had planned a later assault on her. There might be more Malala*s* that "they" might use in future.


----------



## Edevelop

You know there is something that I laugh about Imran Khan. In many of his speeches and interviews, he has been saying along that he will demolish those Governor/President/Prime Minister houses since only 1 guy lives there. The funniest part of this whole thing is that its toppi drama. One could ask the same, why Imran (a lonley guy) lives in a mansion in Islamabad ? ROFL.


----------



## sur

cb4 said:


> You know there is something that I laugh about Imran Khan. In many of his speeches and interviews, he has been saying along that he will demolish those Governor/President/Prime Minister houses since only 1 guy lives there. The funniest part of this whole thing is that its toppi drama. One could ask the same, why Imran (a lonley guy) lives in a mansion in Islamabad ? ROFL.



Bcoz he bought that with his hard earned money,,, he does NOT live on ppl's tax money. Governor house was NOT paid for by any of the governors... How hard was it for u to get thru ur skull

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

sur said:


> Bcoz he bought that with his hard earned money,,, he does NOT live on ppl's tax money. Governor house was NOT paid for by any of the governors... How hard was it for u to get thru ur skull



He said on record that he got crore rupees just for being an analyst in India. How is that hard work ? Pakistanis want to get rich faster by going to India. Its the same as our other cricket players. Tell me why our cricket players want to play for IPL ? Clearly the reason is because PCB gives them no more than 1 lakhs.

Why can't he be like Ahmedinjad ? Whats wrong with that ? He drives an old car, wears same clothes, eats on the floor, and lives in a small house.


----------



## Kompromat

Cb4: He wants to turn governor houses into libraries because he thinks that they are a living example of slavery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Aeronaut said:


> Cb4: He wants to turn governor houses into libraries because he thinks that they are a living example of slavery.



Actions speak louder than words. Thats all i can say mate.


----------



## Kompromat

cb4 said:


> Actions speak louder than words. Thats all i can say mate.



Well his actions will come when he comes, for now he has been tasked to do nothing.


----------



## Tayyab1796

cb4 said:


> He said on record that he got crore rupees just for being an analyst in India. How is that hard work ?


R u serious mate? Y do companies pay hefty sums to those directors/Managers who just sit in the office all day and attend briefings ... ? , 'Imran Khan' is a brand name and it sells in the whole cricket playing world. I know people in Ireland who don't know what 'Pakistan' is but they know about two men ...Imran Khan and Nusrat Fateh Ali khan , by the way i came to know about it in England through my Irish neighbour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Tiger khan in Sadar Bazar Karachi today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

^^ thats my leader !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

^^ thats my leader !!


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Tayyab1796

Man he's got the balls ... can anybody else do that in Karachi (out of mainstream politicians)...???


----------



## Leader

Chairman having meeting with the top business community representatives of #Pakistan pic.twitter.com/64G0jd8"











^^ mere leader kameez kay nichal buniyan hi pehan lete, sardi bhi thi, per apko kab parwa hai?


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

Imran khan at traffic signal.


Best example of simplicity of Imran Khan (Exclusive). | Facebook

*This*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Imran khan at traffic signal.


Best example of simplicity of Imran Khan (Exclusive). | Facebook

*This*


----------



## Dil Pakistan

[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]


Leader said:


> ^^ thats my leader !!



*THERE IS ONLY ONE WORD: BRAVEHEART*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=489981451046318

friendly talk with Imran in geo shaan say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr




----------



## Edevelop

Imran wants army to be involved in elections

ISLAMABAD - The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf (PTI) has said that soldiers should be deployed inside polling stations in sensitive areas to ensure transparency in the upcoming general election.
Army personnel should be deployed inside polling booths to ensure transparent voting, PTI chief Imran Khan told journalists in Islamabad. Imran said he will forward his suggestion to the chief election commissioner at a meeting likely to be held next month.

He also stressed upon the need for early finalisation of electoral rolls. Imran said nobody had formally contacted him regarding the interim set-up.

An independent interim set-up can ensure fair elections in Pakistan, he said, while stressing upon the need of an impartial caretaker prime minister.

About the partys internal elections, Imran hoped the polls will conclude by January 15 next year.

He said his party will never opt for a political alliance with the two traditional parties  Pakistan Muslim League-N and Pakistan Peoples Party  which according to him are supporting each other to prolong their struggle for power.

PTI is yet to decide on seat adjustments with any political party, Imran said.

Misdirected seat adjustments could lead towards the partys failure in the upcoming polls, he said.

Imran added that if his party failed, it will be his fault for choosing the wrong candidates. Selection of the right candidates will pave the way for PTIs success in the general election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

MM_Haider said:


> Now a days lots of gossip and polls are circulating on Internet, especially on Facebook that Imran Khan would be the next Prime Minister of Pakistan. I, myself, am a fan of Mr. Imran Khan for his philanthropist works, leadership in cricket, social works. As far as his politics is concerned I am his fan because of the dirty politics and corruption of previous and current leaders.
> But personally I feel that it is near to impossible for Imran Khan to become the next Prime Minister of Pakistan. Pakistans politics is so cruel that it can let at least fifteen people die because of a statement against a leader of a party and even then life goes on. It is survival of the fittest - fittest in the field of dirty politics, floor crossings, horse trading, blood sheds, murders, strikes and street power, seasoned politicians. Fortunately or unfortunately, Mr. Imran Khan lacks in all the pre-requisites of Pakistani politics.
> I really dont think IK will be the next PM and if it happens, I am really scared about Pakistans future as economy, foreign policy, control over intelligence agencies and street power needs experience which IK doesnt have under his belt. From where he will bring the cabinet? Will he again start jor tor ki siasat? Then where is politics on principles?



my prediction is PTI will pull out of next election, in all TV shows PTI leadership is already crying about poll rigging. They want 101% fair election....well a mother is not 101% fair with all her children...count PTI out of next election, they are not ready and making excuses now. If they decide to participate, i dont need them contesting on more than 50 NA seats.


----------



## Fracker

xyxmt said:


> my prediction is PTI will pull out of next election, in all TV shows PTI leadership is already crying about poll rigging. They want 101% fair election....well a mother is not 101% fair with all her children...count PTI out of next election, they are not ready and making excuses now. If they decide to participate, i dont need them contesting on more than 50 NA seats.



They shouldn't contest at all.. they will create mess.... n allow PPP-ANP-MQM-PML-Q a clean swipe...


----------



## AstanoshKhan

One is in Canada while the other in Oman and they're talking about the ground realities in Pakistan Wow simply wow. There's is a saying goes; a fool's paradise is a wise man's hell! Keep living in that paradise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

malala day?

well at least it'll shut these idiots up claiming he's "pro taleban"


if even jamat e Islami and those other parties dont hold such days, then how is it that "moderate taleban khan" 's party is having it?


----------



## BATMAN

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> malala day?
> 
> well at least it'll shut these idiots up claiming he's "pro taleban"
> 
> 
> if even jamat e Islami and those other parties dont hold such days, then how is it that "moderate taleban khan" 's party is having it?



Come on.. no one is idiot.. its just fashion to call any one pro Taliban.

You will hear people blaming it on those who are busy fighting TTP and vice versa.

While IK has never condemned TTP, i suggest he shall for once and all declare TTP terrorists and there patrons enemies of Pakistan and humanity.

Simple as that! though i never blamed him pro Taleban but i blame him a big time hypocrite.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

BATMAN said:


> Come on.. no one is idiot.. its just fashion to call any one pro Taliban.
> 
> You will hear people blaming it on those who are busy fighting TTP and vice versa.
> 
> While IK has never condemned TTP, i suggest he shall for once and all declare TTP terrorists and there patrons enemies of Pakistan and humanity.
> 
> Simple as that! though i never blamed him pro Taleban but i blame him a big time hypocrite.



Bhai -- didnt he condemn the attacks? 


what he does need to be careful of is to not engage in the cheap type of politcs that Pakistan has only known for these 6 decades


----------



## A.Rafay

BATMAN said:


> Come on.. no one is idiot.. its just fashion to call any one pro Taliban.
> 
> You will hear people blaming it on those who are busy fighting TTP and vice versa.
> 
> While IK has never condemned TTP, i suggest he shall for once and all declare TTP terrorists and there patrons enemies of Pakistan and humanity.
> 
> Simple as that! though i never blamed him pro Taleban *but i blame him a big time hypocrite.*




Big time hypocrite!! For What??


----------



## batmannow

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Bhai -- didnt he condemn the attacks?
> 
> 
> what he does need to be careful of is to not engage in the cheap type of politcs that Pakistan has only known for these 6 decades


Thts called hypocrcy , condeming attacks but not condeming attackers by their names?


----------



## Rusty

batmannow said:


> Thts called hypocrcy , condeming attacks but not condeming attackers by their names?




Hypocrite - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## Leader

Peaceful co-existence and harmony between all religions is need of time, said Imran Khan.

Islamabad: Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e- Insaf said that the Constitution of Pakistan guarantees the freedom and protection of Minorities rights. Due to wrong policies of the rulers not only the minorities but majority class has been suffering from severe insecurity and the rulers have never shown any seriousness for Public issues especially regarding minority rights. 

On Baba Guru Nanaks birthday, Chairman Imran Khan wished the Sikh community and said "the life and teachings of Guru Nanak Devji are of profound significance to mankind. His message of love, harmony and brotherhood, his universal vision and compassion provide inspiration for all humanity." 

Peaceful co-existence and harmony between all religions is need of time, said Imran Khan. PTI is representative of all segments of Pakistan. PTI will ensure the provision of justice and rights to people without any discrimination and this is part of the party manifesto. In the upcoming elections the minorities in the country would play a decisive role for a real change.

Chaudhry Rizvan
Central Media Cell,
Central Secretariat Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf 


Imran Khan's message to Sikh community on Guru Nanak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rusty

Leader said:


> Peaceful co-existence and harmony between all religions is need of time, said Imran Khan.
> 
> Islamabad: Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e- Insaf said that the Constitution of Pakistan guarantees the freedom and protection of Minorities&#8217; rights. Due to wrong policies of the rulers not only the minorities but majority class has been suffering from severe insecurity and the rulers have never shown any seriousness for Public issues especially regarding minority rights.
> 
> On Baba Guru Nanak&#8217;s birthday, Chairman Imran Khan wished the Sikh community and said "the life and teachings of Guru Nanak Devji are of profound significance to mankind. His message of love, harmony and brotherhood, his universal vision and compassion provide inspiration for all humanity."
> 
> Peaceful co-existence and harmony between all religions is need of time, said Imran Khan. PTI is representative of all segments of Pakistan. PTI will ensure the provision of justice and rights to people without any discrimination and this is part of the party manifesto. In the upcoming elections the minorities in the country would play a decisive role for a real change.
> 
> Chaudhry Rizvan
> Central Media Cell,
> Central Secretariat Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf
> 
> 
> Imran Khan's message to Sikh community on Guru Nanak



what an amazing man
One day soon we will see millions of Sikh pilgrims come to Nankana Sahib and this will help improve relations with both countries as well as help the local economy in Nankana Sahib.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Rusty said:


> what an amazing man
> One day soon we will see millions of Sikh pilgrims come to Nankana Sahib and this will help improve relations with both countries as well as help the local economy in Nankana Sahib.



mostly Sikhs are settled in UK and Canada, they would love to bring business to their holy place, I believe.


----------



## Rusty

Leader said:


> mostly Sikhs are settled in UK and Canada, they would love to bring business to their holy place, I believe.



Could you imagine the boon to the local hotel and catering industry? 
The Sikhs are dying to go there but our retarded government doesn't get kick backs from tourists so they don't care.


----------



## Leader

Rusty said:


> Could you imagine the boon to the local hotel and catering industry?
> The Sikhs are dying to go there but our retarded government doesn't get kick backs from tourists so they don't care.



Very true. the Sikh community has offered to make an airport at their own in Nankana even. I know how Sikhs cherish the friendship with someone from Lahore or nearby so that they may get an invitation to visit..


----------



## Fracker

AstanoshKhan said:


> One is in Canada while the other in Oman and they're talking about the ground realities in Pakistan Wow simply wow. There's is a saying goes; a fool's paradise is a wise man's hell! Keep living in that paradise.



What ever you say Mr. Day Dreamer...



A.Rafay said:


> Big time hypocrite!! For What??



"Khanni khatam ho gai, aab poch rahay ho zulekha mard tah ya auraat".. 


Like I say, Blind followers..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

A.Rafay said:


> Big time hypocrite!! For What??



He is ignoring the real issues and propagating about non issues.

He talk about revolution but never objected to the dual nationality law of Pakistan, which is protecting the parliamentarians.. against whom revolution is required.

He talk about increasing tax but not talk about free transit to India and corruption at ports of Pakistan in counting of arriving containers and even ships.

He talk about a welfare state but does not tolerate Pakistani nationalists in his party.

Most of above he talk about clean politics.... but have appointed Hashmi as President.

He talk about drones, but the man who was foreign minister at the time of drone attacks, is also his key party member.

This man is either a hypocrite or upto some agenda!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

BATMAN said:


> He is ignoring the real issues and propagating about non issues.
> 
> He talk about revolution but never objected to the dual nationality law of Pakistan, which is protecting the parliamentarians.. against whom revolution is required.
> 
> He talk about increasing tax but not talk about free transit to India and corruption at ports of Pakistan in counting of arriving containers and even ships.
> 
> He talk about a welfare state but does not tolerate Pakistani nationalists in his party.
> 
> Most of above he talk about clean politics.... but have appointed Hashmi as President.
> 
> He talk about drones, but the man who was foreign minister at the time of drone attacks, is also his key party member.
> 
> This man is either a hypocrite or upto some agenda!



jew agenda! or goldsmith agenda!


----------



## BATMAN

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Bhai -- didnt he condemn the attacks?
> 
> 
> what he does need to be careful of is to not engage in the cheap type of politcs that Pakistan has only known for these 6 decades



Bhai... than what is he waiting for... in order to unleash his revolution?

Don't forget, he is in politics since early 90's.

I also do not support his idea of pulling youth to politics.

I clearly see he is either immature or drama baz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

batmannow said:


> jew agenda! or goldsmith agenda!



Well.. what ever, he can come clean by addressing the pressing issues, instead of going after military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

BATMAN said:


> Well.. what ever.. any one who hates Pakistani nationalists.. is sure an agent of evil.


hope u remember he is the one who strted voilence against a elected president of pakistan?
& now sit like a lamb kept eyes down against GHADARI?


----------



## Leader

Promo Song "Maa" from the movie Kaptaan.

Khalid Javed (kjk786) on Via.Me

tere saye ko mien tarso Maa....


----------



## AstanoshKhan

@Fracker @BATMAN @batmannow

Well, the greatest ignorance is to reject something you know nothing about. Martin Luther King has said it very well; Nothing in the world is more dangerous than a sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

When are the elections ? Some people are saying this upcoming may and some are saying next year ! Any ideas and is Imran truly still considered to be the favorite, because the last time i checked, PML-N was gaining popularity...


----------



## Fracker

AstanoshKhan said:


> @Fracker @BATMAN @batmannow
> 
> Well, the greatest ignorance is to reject something you know nothing about. Martin Luther King has said it very well; Nothing in the world is more dangerous than a sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.



Agree.. and Einstein said: &#8220;Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.&#8221;


----------



## batmannow

AstanoshKhan said:


> @Fracker @BATMAN @batmannow
> 
> Well, the greatest ignorance is to reject something you know nothing about. Martin Luther King has said it very well; Nothing in the world is more dangerous than a sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.


**the assassination was carried out by a conspiracy involving the US government, as alleged by Loyd Jowers in 1993, and that James Earl Ray was a scapegoat. This conclusion was affirmed by a jury in a 1999 civil trial*
* After the 1963 JFK assassination, he told his wife Coretta: "This is what is going to happen to me also. I keep telling you, this is a sick society."*
& hope you know thts why he got the bullet?


----------



## Rusty

The funny thing about these IK haters are that they only criticize but provide no alternative. 
I have asked them before who would they have us vote and they shut up because they know there is no alternative. 
It is good that they criticize IK's policy but unless they provide alternative they are just barking in the wind. 

So I will ask again
Do you guys think we should Vote for PPP? PMLN? MQM? ANP? or do you think Pakistan should not have a government and be an anarchist society?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Rusty said:


> The funny thing about these IK haters are that they only criticize but provide no alternative.
> I have asked them before who would they have us vote and they shut up because they know there is no alternative.
> It is good that they criticize IK's policy but unless they provide alternative they are just barking in the wind.
> 
> So I will ask again
> Do you guys think we should Vote for PPP? PMLN? MQM? ANP? or do you think Pakistan should not have a government and be an anarchist society?



no vote, no elections!
marshallaw
now you got ur answer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

elections to be held in February no? That's when the 2008 elections were held if my memory serves me correctly

i guess there would be interim govt. until "new" one is sworn in...probably by early/mid March the winner would be inducted


----------



## Rusty

batmannow said:


> no vote, no elections!
> marshallaw
> now you got ur answer?



We already tried that and it failed. 
We tried that with Ayub, Yahyah, Zia, and Musharaf
All it did was destroy our country more


----------



## Edevelop

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> elections to be held in February no? That's when the 2008 elections were held if my memory serves me correctly
> 
> i guess there would be interim govt. until "new" one is sworn in...probably by early/mid March the winner would be inducted



There is absolutely no law. I heard some say the elections maybe after 1 whole year !


----------



## batmannow

Rusty said:


> We already tried that and it failed.
> We tried that with Ayub, Yahyah, Zia, and Musharaf
> All it did was destroy our country more



we never failed , ayub khan succsessfully transfered it to YAHYA khan, who was conspirated by Z A BHUTTO, ZIA was assinated by CIA , MUSHARAF,s rule was golden, its all CIA financed media & politicians getting paid by CIA & making prapogandas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fracker

cb4 said:


> There is absolutely no law. I heard some say the elections maybe after 1 whole year !



As per PPP, elections are in May 2013... I guess they needs to solve these problems

1) Re-electing Zardari
2) Make-up ground for PPP and their collation partners victory....
3) Show good image of PPP government, and lay down the successes, of PPP
4) Wait for next order from their Masters



batmannow said:


> we never failed , ayub khan succsessfully transfered it to YAHYA khan, who was conspirated by Z A BHUTTO, ZIA was assinated by CIA , MUSHARAF,s rule was golden, its all CIA financed media & politicians getting paid by CIA & making prapogandas?



Why this Thanks button is disable on your post?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

another year for elections? not a chance


there will be more long marches and major civil unrest if elections were suspended.....i myself would go on the streets and protest with full energy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> another year for elections? not a chance
> 
> 
> there will be more long marches and major civil unrest if elections were suspended.....i myself would go on the streets and protest with full energy



& thn what? agli bari phir zardari or nawaz sharif? IMRAN as a opposition leader? another 5 years of destruction in pakistan?
is this the solution?


----------



## BATMAN

Rusty said:


> We already tried that and it failed.
> We tried that with Ayub, Yahyah, Zia, and Musharaf
> All it did was destroy our country more



Please, ask your leader to promise Pakistan.. half of the development, stability, peace, minus corruption... what Ayub, Yahya, Zia and Musharaf delivered, we will support that candidate!

Now this shall be easy for a hypocrite to promise, and you will have our support, in return.

Guess what! no one.. i repeat no one can dare to promise you $1=45PKR.

OPEN CHALLENGE ... I demand only half of it.... go and grab it suckers!


----------



## Rusty

BATMAN said:


> Please, ask your leader to promise Pakistan.. half of the development, peace, minus corruption... we will support that candidate!
> 
> Now this shall be easy for a hypocrite to promise, and you will have our support, in return.
> 
> Guess what! no one.. i repeat no one can dare to promise you $1=45PKR.
> 
> OPEN CHALLENGE ... I demand only half of it.... go and grab it suckers!



...what?
your sentences are so disjointed, it's hard to make sense of them. 

Imran Khan is promising an end to corruption, he is promising to make peace in the Tribal areas, and he has already layed out an energy and healthcare plan. 
So what are you not satisfied with?
And why are calling him a hypocrite?
What has he ever been hypocritical about?
It seems to me like you have already made up your mind about him and would rather see the country crash and burn then to support the only man who can save it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

batmannow said:


> & thn what? agli bari phir zardari or nawaz sharif? IMRAN as a opposition leader? another 5 years of destruction in pakistan?
> is this the solution?



then find a goat to preside over the country b/c even a goat would do a better job


----------



## A1Kaid

Elections in two more months, hopefully IK can turn things around.


----------



## A.Rafay

A1Kaid said:


> Elections in two more months, hopefully IK can turn things around.



They are planning General elections in May, Thats too far!


----------



## BATMAN

A1Kaid said:


> Elections in two more months, hopefully IK can turn things around.



Why the elections shall be any different than 'bye elections'

Will you trust the result of a corrupt system?


----------



## A1Kaid

BATMAN said:


> Why the elections shall be any different than 'bye elections'
> 
> Will you trust the result of a corrupt system?




Can Pakistan do anything right? I wish you pathetic people would amass on the street and demand an overthrow of the Government like people have done in Egypt. Sure we are a "democracy" but if elections aren't held within a month or two there should be retribution. You people spend so much time on the Internet and Facebook crying over fking loser Palestine yet not mobilizing over Pakistan (not you specficically Batman but in general).

Remember Governments are as only as pathetic as their people are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

A1Kaid said:


> Remember Governments are as only as pathetic as their people are.



Absolutely


----------



## batmannow

A1Kaid said:


> Can Pakistan do anything right? I wish you pathetic people would amass on the street and demand an overthrow of the Government like people have done in Egypt. Sure we are a "democracy" but if elections aren't held within a month or two there should be retribution. You people spend so much time on the Internet and Facebook crying over fking loser Palestine yet not mobilizing over Pakistan (not you specficically Batman but in general).
> 
> Remember Governments are as only as pathetic as their people are.



Astonishing tht u can't see our poor pakistanis , who are the majority of this country, who even don't know wht FB stands for?
You can't see them fighting for a roti in a khana after any jalsaa ? That's the dam reality !
Majority of poor pakistanis will going to vote for the parties who r going to give thm 1000 rupes & some food left by VIPs after jalsaa!
Thts the result we r going to see next!
Nothing will change with the dam votes, cause they been sold !


----------



## AstanoshKhan

batmannow said:


> Astonishing tht u can't see our poor pakistanis , who are the majority of this country, who even don't know wht FB stands for?
> You can't see them fighting for a roti in a khana after any jalsaa ? That's the dam reality !
> Majority of poor pakistanis will going to vote for the parties who r going to give thm 1000 rupes & some food left by VIPs after jalsaa!
> Thts the result we r going to see next!
> Nothing will change with the dam votes, cause they been sold !



Mark my words, a history is in the making. People are only waiting for the elections to take place... they're eagerly waiting to turn the tides down... May Allah SWT forbid but we may see bloodshed in the upcoming elections too. People have already made up their mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

AstanoshKhan said:


> Mark my words, a history is in the making. People are only waiting for the elections to take place... they're eagerly waiting to turn the tides down... May Allah SWT forbid but we may see bloodshed in the upcoming elections too. People have already made up their mind.



ya peoples hve made thier minds, like HOTI jst went to nawaz?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

batmannow said:


> ya peoples hve made thier minds, like HOTI jst went to nawaz?



It's politics people come and go if their sinister objectives aren't met or fulfilled. All the Choudharies were standing by side of Musharraf but when the time came, the all left him alone and to this day Musharraf is regretting his decision and still he vows that Imran Khan is the best among them lot. What's the fuss all about?


----------



## batmannow

AstanoshKhan said:


> It's politics people come and go if their sinister objectives aren't met or fulfilled. All the Choudharies were standing by side of Musharraf but when the time came, the all left him alone and to this day Musharraf is regretting his decision and still he vows that Imran Khan is the best among them lot. What's the fuss all about?



exactly what i meant before,all this talk of history in making, peoples waiting for vote , its just normal drama here in pakistan, all of them allways are after more & more power & money, nothing going to change friend nothing going to change!
you still hve them , i mean lagheris, malicks, they are nt going to follow you guys!

if PTI NEEDS TO WIN , THEY NEED TO HVE ELECTABLS, THE REALITY IS 80% OF ELECTABLS ARE LOTAS, & thats the reality, you should accept?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

batmannow said:


> exactly what i meant before,all this talk of history in making, peoples waiting for vote , its just normal drama here in pakistan, all of them allways are after more & more power & money, nothing going to change friend nothing going to change!
> you still hve them , i mean lagheris, malicks, they are nt going to follow you guys!
> 
> if PTI NEEDS TO WIN , THEY NEED TO HVE ELECTABLS, THE REALITY IS 80% OF ELECTABLS ARE LOTAS, & thats the reality, you should accept?



Why is it so hard to understand that IK has said that countless times; anyone joining PTI must make their-selves adjourned to the agenda and policies of PTI, or else we'd drop them off without any grudge.

On the point of these Waders, Legharis and Nawabs... well my friend, our great great Quid-e-Azam had too many Nawabs too in his cabinet who fought for the creation of Pakistan. There's nothing wrong of them being in PTI too.

I can compromise FOR the objective, but I will never compromise ON the objective - Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

AstanoshKhan said:


> Why is it so hard to understand that IK has said that countless times; anyone joining PTI must make their-selves adjourned to the agenda and policies of PTI, or else we'd drop them off without any grudge.
> 
> On the point of these Waders, Legharis and Nawabs... well my friend, our great great Quid-e-Azam had too many Nawabs too in his cabinet who fought for the creation of Pakistan. There's nothing wrong of them being in PTI too.
> 
> I can compromise FOR the objective, but I will never compromise ON the objective - Imran Khan.



sorry , maybe you are too innocent to understand this hypocracy of IK, but that is?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

batmannow said:


> sorry , maybe you are too innocent to understand this hypocracy of IK, but that is?



Gooman Eeman Ka Ziyaan Hay...

Here an excerpt from an Urdu article today published in Express news Urdu.



> *&#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1705;&#1657;&#1726; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1580;&#1608;&#1588; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1584;&#1576;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1583;&#1740;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1729; &#1604;&#1705;&#1726;&#1608;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1705;&#1746; &#1711;&#1608;&#1588; &#1711;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1606;&#1729;&#1575;&#1740;&#1578; &#1593;&#1580;&#1740;&#1576; &#1608; &#1594;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1548; &#1705;&#1729;&#1606;&#1746; &#1604;&#1711;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1746; &#1670;&#1740;&#1574;&#1585;&#1605;&#1740;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1580;&#1576; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1608; &#1608;&#1729; &#1662;&#1584;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729; &#1605;&#1604;&#1740; &#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1585;&#1608;&#1586; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1583;&#1576;&#1574;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1582;&#1575;&#1591;&#1576; &#1705;&#1585;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1608;&#1580;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1570;&#1662; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578; &#1705;&#1608; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1681;&#1746;&#1748; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1606; &#1705;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1729; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#8217;&#8217;&#1575;&#1602;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740;&#1548; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1722;&#1548; &#1583;&#1587; &#1662;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585;&#1729; &#1576;&#1585;&#1587; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1606;&#1575; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1588;&#1575; &#1604;&#1711;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#8216;&#8216;&#1748; &#1604;&#1705;&#1726;&#1608;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1605;&#1580;&#1726;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729;&#1606;&#1746; &#1604;&#1711;&#1746; &#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1580;&#1726;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1605;&#1580;&#1726; &#1606;&#1729; &#1570;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1582;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1588; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1606; &#1570;&#1580; &#1580;&#1576; &#1570;&#1662; &#1605;&#1580;&#1726;&#1746; &#1740;&#1608;&#1578;&#1726; &#1705;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1580;&#1726;&#1746; &#1576;&#1585;&#1587;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1705;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1729; &#1740;&#1575; &#1583; &#1570;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1583;&#1740;&#1746; &#1576;&#1594;&#1740;&#1585; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1740; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1740;&#1588; &#1604;&#1740;&#1672;&#1585; &#1729;&#1746;
> 
> *




A leader is one who sees more than others see, who see farther than others see, and who sees before others see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

AstanoshKhan said:


> Why is it so hard to understand that IK has said that countless times; anyone joining PTI must make their-selves adjourned to the agenda and policies of PTI, or else we'd drop them off without any grudge.



I think every political party says the same thing but their actions are in contrary to their statements. One politician apparently corrupt in the eyes of PTI becomes clean as soon as he joins PTI and if later joined another party, he is corrupt again. Such a cleaning machine is only available in PTI. What really is PTI of December 2012 offering? Few borrowed leaders from N league, PPP, Q, Musharraf and other parties under the leadership of Maulana Imran Khan. The faces of the PTI in December 2011 are to be seen no where

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Zakii said:


> I think every political party says the same thing but their actions are in contrary to their statements. One politician apparently corrupt in the eyes of PTI becomes clean as soon as he joins PTI and if later joined another party, he is corrupt again. Such a cleaning machine is only available in PTI. What really is PTI of December 2012 offering? Few borrowed leaders from N league, PPP, Q, Musharraf and other parties under the leadership of Maulana Imran Khan. The faces of the PTI in December 2011 are to be seen no where



brutal but fair!


----------



## ajtr

If it would have been man to man usa type presidential election then IK would have won hands down.But for present pakistani political system its a daunting task for PTI to get all those numbers necessary to form a govt at isb.Then there is coalition problem.I wont think IK has ability to satisfy all coalition partners.His style is not like a politician more like a dictatorial.Will he be able to get majority in national assembly?
or will he be able to stitch a successful coalition govt

I doubt both.


----------



## batmannow

ajtr said:


> If it would have been man to man usa type presidential election then IK would have won hands down.But for present pakistani political system its a daunting task for PTI to get all those numbers necessary to form a govt at isb.Then there is coalition problem.I wont think IK has ability to satisfy all coalition partners.His style is not like a politician more like a dictatorial.Will he be able to get majority in national assembly?
> or will he be able to stitch a successful coalition govt
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt both.



he is a copy cat of ASGHAR KHAN, may you google this guy!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Zakii said:


> I think every political party says the same thing but their actions are in contrary to their statements. One politician apparently corrupt in the eyes of PTI becomes clean as soon as he joins PTI and if later joined another party, he is corrupt again. Such a cleaning machine is only available in PTI. What really is PTI of December 2012 offering? Few borrowed leaders from N league, PPP, Q, Musharraf and other parties under the leadership of Maulana Imran Khan. The faces of the PTI in December 2011 are to be seen no where



IK hadn't any executables and you were the people who termed him as a one-player party or one-man show, when people start joining you jumped to a conclusion that 'he cannot bring change with these old faces' and when IK took a firm stand on his objective and those Lotas started to leave you're again calling him what is PTI as of December 2012. What do you really want him to do? If you don't educate yourself about PTI and it's campaigns how would you know what they're really up to? And no one is angel even you and me have discrepancies in our personalities and character but it doesn't mean I cannot be a part of a just and sincere movement. We have never defended the corrupt joining PTI. You welcome everyone in a political party, it is not a club where only exclusive membership is given, and they leave when they don't find a place for themselves to be fit in and we're glad they're leaving on time and without any post election regrets.

The greatest ignorance is to reject something you know nothing about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

AstanoshKhan said:


> IK hadn't any executables and you were the people who termed him as a one-player party or one-man show,



Not people like me. If you check my old posts on PDF from 2008/2009/10/11/early-12 - I was among the very few generous PTI supporters on PDF. His yesterday's one-man show was much better than lota show of today.



AstanoshKhan said:


> when people start joining you jumped to a conclusion that 'he cannot bring change with these old faces' and when IK took a firm stand on his objective and those Lotas started to leave you're again calling him what is PTI as of December 2012. What do you really want him to do?



When I used to support PTI, I didn't know PTI too would become like another party and start inducting pathetic politicians by installing a cleaning/washing machine in PTI laboratory in the name of public demand and electable's.



AstanoshKhan said:


> If you don't educate yourself about PTI and it's campaigns how would you know what they're really up to? And no one is angel even you and me have discrepancies in our personalities and character but it doesn't mean I cannot be a part of a just and sincere movement. We have never defended the corrupt joining PTI. You welcome everyone in a political party, it is not a club where only exclusive membership is given, and they leave when they don't find a place for themselves to be fit in and we're glad they're leaving on time and without any post election regrets.
> 
> The greatest ignorance is to reject something you know nothing about.


Yeah similar statements/excuses were given before the PTI's name came in the limelight. I am not convinced

Khayr, I am not well today so take care, can't argue for one day 

Peace


----------



## ajtr

batmannow said:


> he is a copy cat of ASGHAR KHAN, may you google this guy!


If you mean AM Asghar khan then i agree that both are forthright straightforward person who tend to stick to truth and their principles


----------



## batmannow

ajtr said:


> If you mean AM Asghar khan then i agree that both are forthright straightforward person who tend to stick to truth and their principles



God, try to google it more friend!
It was asghar khan sahib,who wrote letters to army to finish Z A bhuto,s govt & in 1990 he was in allaince with BB against nawaz sharif(IJI)!
Both of them tried to use truth as a slogan & both of them are failed politicians, cause they can't decide right time at right place?


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


>


well nice to see any pakistani doing it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

i count him influential pakistani, & here he is doing it for nothing, means his personality or his politics!
so the advantage comes to pakistan! which is good!


----------



## Leader

fund raising for Namal College @ Singapore


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> i count him influential pakistani, & here he is doing it for nothing, means his personality or his politics!
> so the advantage comes to pakistan! which is good!



if same is done being in power, imagine he can get us out of this pit hole situation without bloodshed....



batmannow said:


> i count him influential pakistani, & here he is doing it for nothing, means his personality or his politics!
> so the advantage comes to pakistan! which is good!



if same is done being in power, imagine he can get us out of this pit hole situation without bloodshed....


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

At the Institute of South Asian Studies in Singapore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

*Imran Khan is the only politician in Pakistan who has the ability to engage with voters on a personal level. Time Magazine




*






front page of Time mag to be released on 17 December

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Leader said:


> fund raising for Namal College @ Singapore



The dinner reminds me of something.

Rather he seems to be very hungry here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

@cb4 Lol..... he is khush khurak, eats twice only, and it has to be desi chicken etc in desi ghee, and he likes chicken's leg piece the most... one of the videos with some British educationists & professors over the dinner @ Namal College he appeared so hungry that it seemed he wanted to start eating before the guests could, and his patience was being tested as the professor next to him was quite slow...


----------



## Edevelop

Leader said:


> @cb4 Lol..... he is khush khurak, eats twice only, and it has to be desi chicken etc in desi ghee, and he likes chicken's leg piece the most... one of the videos with some British educationists & professors over the dinner @ Namal College he appeared so hungry that it seemed he wanted to start eating before the guests could, and his patience was being tested as the professor next to him was quite slow...



I have sources claiming Imran can eat half of a goat.


----------



## Leader

cb4 said:


> I have sources claiming Imran can eat half of a goat.



...... well Im not sure about that but mashallah he eats quite well...


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## AstanoshKhan

AstanoshKhan said:


> IK hadn't any *executables* and you were the people who termed him as a one-player party or one-man show, when people start joining you jumped to a conclusion that 'he cannot bring change with these old faces' and when IK took a firm stand on his objective and those Lotas started to leave you're again calling him what is PTI as of December 2012. What do you really want him to do? If you don't educate yourself about PTI and it's campaigns how would you know what they're really up to? And no one is angel even you and me have discrepancies in our personalities and character but it doesn't mean I cannot be a part of a just and sincere movement. We have never defended the corrupt joining PTI. You welcome everyone in a political party, it is not a club where only exclusive membership is given, and they leave when they don't find a place for themselves to be fit in and we're glad they're leaving on time and without any post election regrets.
> 
> The greatest ignorance is to reject something you know nothing about.



For some reason I can't edit the post. Anyway the word in red should be read as 'electables'... the Safari autocorrect feature has messed it up big time by converting it to 'executables'.

-------------
Here is a pics whie IK was in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

cb4 said:


> I have sources claiming Imran can eat half of a goat.


NIAZIs can eat a cammel, if feel hungry as a NIAZI i can tell you that?lol
but look at this man, spent 30 years training to bowl fast, still looks better than most of movie stars ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## SEAL

After shameful politics and loser approach in Punjab isn't this time to make things right.

MQM is struggling big time after SC decision and the raid on their headquarters in London and i am sure they are losing support day by day, boycott khan needs to do some gatherings in Karachi and grab some votes. PTI is our best shot for peace in Karachi which will ultimately benefit whole Pakistan.


----------



## sohaib91

i want to be an active PTI worker
what should i do........???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

sohaib91 said:


> i want to be an active PTI worker
> what should i do........???



go to insaf.pk
It's not rocket science


----------



## sohaib91

Rusty said:


> go to insaf.pk
> It's not rocket science



Registred


----------



## Leader

sohaib91 said:


> i want to be an active PTI worker
> what should i do........???



contact the Islamabad office, they will guide you to your NA/PP office of PTI or relevant party office holders...

volunteer workers shall be required in elections...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Impressive --- Amir Khan about Imran Khan

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200194654648889


----------



## Leader

the man who doesnot grow old !!


----------



## Edevelop

Zakii said:


> Impressive --- Amir Khan about Imran Khan
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200194654648889



To be honest, who cares. Imran should not have gone to India in the first place. He last visited exactly 1 month ago and moreover he is only wasting his time as original support / vote have to come from Pakistanis. Aamir may have given him complements but if you watch the whole 1.5 hour program, Indians were repeatedly trying to portray Pakistan Army / ISI as being the core of the problem.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Fracker said:


> Agree.. and Einstein said: Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.



...and he said something very intriguing about stupidity; ''Stupidity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results''... 

Aren't we doing the same with existing political parties, we keep electing them over and over again and expecting to get good results?


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fracker

AstanoshKhan said:


> ...and he said something very intriguing about stupidity; ''Stupidity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results''...
> 
> Aren't we doing the same with existing political parties, we keep electing them over and over again and expecting to get good results?



Good for you ... you found answer for me after 8 days.... BTW Albert Einstein said "Insanity" which is different then "Stupidity" ... Stupidity is something where someone has less then 50 IQ level.. while Insanity is where IQ level is a bit higher as compare to Stupidity, dull minded people... So i don't mind to be the part of "Insanity" then the group among "Stupidity"


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader




----------



## AstanoshKhan

Fracker said:


> Good for you ... you found answer for me after 8 days.... BTW Albert Einstein said "Insanity" which is different then "Stupidity" ... Stupidity is something where someone has less then 50 IQ level.. while Insanity is where IQ level is a bit higher as compare to Stupidity, dull minded people... So i don't mind to be the part of "Insanity" then the group among "Stupidity"



I stumbled upon my notifications after 8-days and saw that you've quoted me so I had to reply.

Let me draw a statistic in comparison to your analogy of insanity and stupidity.

1988: Zia died leaving behind Kalashinkove (aka AK47) culture and Nawaz Sharif... people were fed-up with his dictatorial regime and hence voted for PPP... the poor remained poor, the lawlessness was a norm.

1990: People got fed-up with PPP and their habit of rampant corruption inherited from ZAB hence they voted for Nawaz and he became PM. The fate of the people of Pakistan didn't change much either.

1993: Nawaz again proved he's an empty headed creature and can't do much for the people of Pakistan hence they voted PPP again. Why? because they had no other option.

1996: PPP again proved they're nothing but a corrupt lot hence people of Pakistan again voted Nawaz since again they've no other option. The poor remained poor, the lawlessness was as usual considered a norm.

2008: People couldn't cope anymore with the Badmashi of Musharraf hence with all those good stuff Musharraf did in his regime came to an end in the result of a long march and stuff, and PPP once again came into power with blessings of Musharraf and Nawaz themselves... and PPP continue to be in power with Nawaz's support.

2013: The ex-regiments (Nawaz and PPP) again are ruling the country but this time both at the same time - one in centre the other in Punjab. The country today is on the verge of complete chaos, anarchy, bankruptcy and destruction it has never been before. Now it's up to the people of Pakistan to decide whether to act in insanity or stupidity and go again into the vicious circle of choosing either of them, or they really want to free themselves from the clutches of these status quo parties. Will they still be the victims of dirty power-politics or will they opt out for a CHANGE?

As the Einstien said; &#8220;The measure of intelligence is the ability to CHANGE.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

So this is Imran Khan. If anyone has any doubts about his faith, his vision, his resolve and his destiny, so he or she better remove them.






Log Jee, Gagnam style wala bhi Imran Khan ka fan nikla...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nitetrogen70

anyone know when they will release IK time cover in Canada ?


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nitetrogen70 said:


> anyone know when they will release IK time cover in Canada ?



TIME releases their editions continent-wise (I think), and IK wouldn't get a chance in an American edition of TIME magazine - it won't make any sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nitetrogen70

aww man that sucks


----------



## Safriz

Just had a stop over at a roadside cafe (dhabba) to have lunch now back on road moving towards the Jalsagah in Arifwala. Our Awami Rabita Muhim continues, reaching out to the people of Pakistan with the message of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf

https://www.facebook.com/ImranKhan.Official

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

^^ check the carpet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Vs






Pictures speak a thousand words.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Aeronaut also sees, lack of women participation in the second picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

A lot of us are rooting for PTI. Things have to change now!


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader




----------



## batmannow

Dunya News: Khabar Yeh Hei-part All-2013-01-03-Zulfiqar Qazi & Saeed Qaz...
there is a disscusion of massive financial crimes of punjab 2012 in the posted video, if PTI ans can get this report & post it all over internet , will serve to open eyes of the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian H Amin.

"All our national life stooges of the past and present colonial masters have led us. Their contribution has been merely to mortgage our children's future and short change our dignity by making compromises under the guise of the much-abused supreme national interest."

Our Ideology

As a nation we cannot progress as long as our economy depends on handouts from international lenders and donors. The policies of international lenders have strangulated the capacity of the ordinary citizen to live a life of dignity. We must strive for self-reliance. The goal of self-reliance does not in any way imply that we isolate ourselves from the global economy. It only shows our conviction that by restoring the trust of the people in public institutions we can harness their potential and mobilize them for a better tomorrow.

We offer a new and credible leadership that is committed to restoring Pakistan's political and economic sovereignty by building a new bond of trust between the government and the people. Only through the active participation of the people can we collectively mobilize our human and material resources to forge ahead on the road to a confident and self-reliant nation.

We are committed to political stability through credible democracy, transparency in government and accountability of leadership. We believe in federalism and functional autonomy to the provinces.

We strive a moderate society that banishes hatred and religious bigotry. We are focused on addressing the root causes of religious extremism, which are injustice, poverty, unemployment, and illiteracy while Islam and the Two-Nation Theory remain the bedrock of Pakistan's foundations, religious dogma must not be used to whip up passions to create fear in society. On the contrary, a truly Islamic society advocates tolerance, moderation and freedom to practice the religion of one's choice without fear. Sectarianism is a curse that must be eliminated from society.

Our family values bind society. We must preserve and strengthen them, as they are our strengths for the future. Despite the grinding poverty and injustice, it is the structure of the family that keeps the social fabric intact. Mere passing laws do not change ground realities that force parents to send their children to work. We cannot ignore the present dismal of the children in terms of their right to healthcare, nutrition, and education. Our mothers need to be healthy and educated to properly nurture our young.

An Islamic Society must care for its senior citizens who are most vulnerable. They need special attention and care as not only are they vulnerable, but also most valuable and yet most neglected part of society.

Pakistan is a great experiment in nurturing and sustaining political unity among diverse people based on common ideology. Despite the common strands of national unity, we have rich and diverse cultures, including those of the religious minorities. Cultural and ethnic diversity doesn't bring discord but makes our society rich and tolerant. We must nurture and allow every opportunity for this diversity of culture and traditions to flourish.

Our Mission

To establish a just society based on humane values while continuously upholding the self-esteem of the nation. The PTI will restore the sovereign and inalienable right of the people to choose political and economic options in accordance with our social, cultural, and religious values. We are broad-based movement for change whose mission is to create a free society based on justice. We know that national renewal is only possible if people are truly free.

Our leadership approaches the people with sincerity and a sense of history and we pledge to commitment to:

Freedom from Political, Economic and Mental Slavery - A self reliant modern Islamic Republic
Freedom from Injustice - Inexpensive and quick dispensation of justice
Freedom from Poverty - 50 percent increase in per capita income in 5 years
Freedom from Unemployment - Two million new jobs every year
Freedom from Homelessness - 2.0 lac new housing units every year and complete ownership right to millions living in Katchi Abadis
Freedom from Illiteracy - Full literacy in 5 years
Freedom to Generate Wealth
Freedom from Fear - Complete Freedom of thought and expression
Freedom for Women - Free education up to Matric for girls from poor households.
Equal right for minorities - no religious discrimination

Hope a better Pakistan - JOIN US:


----------



## Saleem

RescueRanger said:


> Vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well you got to admire his hair now----he could compete with waheed murad.......wm of the 21st century...
> 
> lots of money well spent on his pate ---- who he got it is anyother amtter and nobody elses business-----
> 
> 
> Pictures speak a thousand words.


rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TheLionOfReligion

I am a big fan of this guy, but his Tsunami just seems to be done?! Unfortunately I dont think he has any chance to win the elections anymore, unless he has a very big plan. His march towards Waziristan, first had alot of media coverage, but he came in the shadow of the shooting of Malala.


----------



## Leader

PTI's ISF pindi cleaning D chowk !

#Bravo !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Let's plan PTI long march, against muk-muka mafia chief called ZARDARI!
????????????
R U READY PTI soilders?


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> PTI's ISF pindi cleaning D chowk !
> 
> #Bravo !!!!



this is the clean sweep PTI will do 

after elections PTI workers busy clean sweeping the streets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> Let's plan PTI long march, against muk-muka mafia chief called ZARDARI!
> ????????????
> R U READY PTI soilders?



Yes We are READY, We will Vote them out !!! InshAllah...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

darkinsky said:


> *this is the clean sweep PTI will do *
> 
> after elections PTI workers busy clean sweeping the streets


----------



## F.O.X

darkinsky said:


> this is the clean sweep PTI will do
> 
> after elections PTI workers busy clean sweeping the streets



You should be ashamed of yourself , if you cant contribute something to the country then don't criticize the ones who do .

you don't like IK don't vote for him , however by showing you 3rd class slanging skills you are doing nothing but making your own image worse .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DV RULES

F.O.X said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself , if you cant contribute something to the country then don't criticize the ones who do .
> 
> you don't like IK don't vote for him , however by showing you 3rd class slanging skills you are doing nothing but making your own image worse .



WOW, over flowing emotions. Its now fact that PTI is no longer AWAMI JAMAAT, there is left nothing in PTI's balloon. PTI followers should accept that they are on wrong side in order to bring TSUNAMI.


----------



## DV RULES

Leader said:


> PTI's ISF pindi cleaning D chowk !
> 
> #Bravo !!!!



I think nothing to criticize or laugh on this image because that's good attitude toward country and toward care of infrastructure. Here i want to criticize Mr. Qadri, they did long march by saying a peace full march but what we saw in morning will not represent manners & atticates. They claimed that government should protect them but why they forgot that they also should care for government. Sheikhul Islam bypassed SAFAI NISF IMAAN HEY.

Well Done PTI BOYS, I really appreciate you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F.O.X

DV RULES said:


> WOW, over flowing emotions. Its now fact that PTI is no longer AWAMI JAMAAT, there is left nothing in PTI's balloon. PTI followers should accept that they are on wrong side in order to bring TSUNAMI.



My Friend , If you don't like PTI fine with me it is your choice & your's only , if you think it has lost its support then why is your AS* burning ? , if PTI has lost its support then you should not be worried ? why is it that every time you come Running & start your rant in every thread that even remotely mentions PTI .

Criticism is fine , but every criticism should have a solid ground not wild emotions , you criticize PTI without knowing why you are criticizing it .

I usually dont get involved with posters like you who only know how to blame others without doing anything themselves .

So Happy Dream , I hope you have a Happy country in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

DV RULES said:


> Well Done PTI BOYS, I really appreciate you.



According to pdf management they shall show a photo id to prove their id.

Even if they are and no praise for the participants of march? They cleaned the roads for so many days.

Hypocracy in abundance.


----------



## DV RULES

F.O.X said:


> My Friend , If you don't like PTI fine with me it your choice & your only , if you think it has lost its support then why is your AS* burning ? , if PTI has lost its support then you should not be worried ? why is it that every time you come Running & start your rant in every thread that even remotely mentions PTI .
> 
> Criticism is fine , but every criticism should have a solid Ground not wild emotions , you criticize PTI without know why you are criticizing it .
> 
> I usually dont get involved with posters like you who only know how to blame others without doing anything themselves .
> 
> So Happy Dream , I hope you have a Happy country in there.



Dude, democracy. Every one has right to express over particular things/matters. Its also strange behaviour to call "Rent" if its mismatch to your views. We discussed solid grounds many times and in many threads which you and me viewing every day while PDF visit. I will not write specially for you a 10 pages or 1 page solid grounds. Even in media discussion is going on solid ground of PTI failure. I just added my comment and if you don't like go ahead.

Posters like me ever care of not going for personal attacks and using inappropriate words. I am holding my emotions in hand.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## RescueRanger

BATMAN said:


> According to pdf management they shall show a photo id to prove their id.
> 
> Even if they are and no praise for the participants of march? They cleaned the roads for so many days.
> 
> Hypocracy in abundance.



One question bahi, why so much Butt Hurt?


----------



## BATMAN

RescueRanger said:


> One question bahi, why so much Butt Hurt?



Trolling as usual... carry on.


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalidr

darkinsky said:


> this is the clean sweep PTI will do
> 
> after elections PTI workers busy clean sweeping the streets



Shame for you to say like this, if you can not contribute toward your country at least you should not criticize others.


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan is the only politician who has the vision, the will & the ability to pull the nation out of the deepening crisis .Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

BATMAN said:


> According to pdf management they shall show a photo id to prove their id.
> 
> Even if they are and* no praise for the participants of march? They cleaned the roads for so many days*.
> 
> Hypocracy in abundance.



they are the ones who made a mess of it as well , they did not do country a favour , they did because they had to, not because they wanted to , as they were practically Sleeping there. and once the drama March was called off those same streets were left in a state of mess. 

if you make your decisions just by loooking on one side of the picture , you will never make the Rational decision . ... just an Opinion.


----------



## RazorMC

Leader said:


> PTI's ISF pindi cleaning D chowk !
> 
> #Bravo !!!!



Good move by PTI and ISF. You make Pakistanis proud.

_Qadri sahab to deal kar key nikal liye.
Islamabad walon ke liye gandh chhor gaey._

Maybe TuQ left this mess as a token of love to Islamabad's residents ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> Yes We are READY, We will Vote them out !!! InshAllah...


so that means still no protest, just vote?
10 NA seats, & some harsh talking ? NS & ZA they wont mind it, any way?
good luck!


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> so that means still no protest, just vote?
> 10 NA seats, & some harsh talking ? NS & ZA they wont mind it, any way?
> good luck!



I dont mind mockery of my views, as two days ago you almost teared down the system with TuQ revolution is enough for me to understand where I stand !!


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> I dont mind mockery of my views, as two days ago you almost teared down the system with TuQ revolution is enough for me to understand where I stand !!



Its not over yet,wht u think TuQ trust those bastrds ?
No my friend,he is playing with them instead, he pinned them down to a agreement which never can fullfill!lol
Watch next step of TuQ?lol
Revolution never stops,bt it keeps moving!lol
Well ask your leadership to voice the murder of that poor,NAB officer who was investigating raja rental case, it will lead to Zardari,s secret accounts!
Bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> Its not over yet,wht u think TuQ trust those bastrds ?
> No my friend,he is playing with them instead, he pinned them down to a agreement which never can fullfill!lol
> Watch next step of TuQ?lol
> Revolution never stops,bt it keeps moving!lol
> Well ask your leadership to voice the murder of that poor,NAB officer who was investigating raja rental case, it will lead to Zardari,s secret accounts!
> Bye



TuQ's next step would be in Canada, maybe he plans to bring a revolution there too.... 

We are doing that... I think we should organize protests too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

Imran to conduct an important press conference at 3 PM..


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=566967579997387





A brilliant promotional video, one of the best so far I guess.. URL is below if someone want's to share on FB:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=566967579997387

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

imran ke pooja ker chod do lol, you guys will be highly disappointed


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=566967579997387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A brilliant promotional video, one of the best so far I guess.. URL is below if someone want's to share on FB:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=566967579997387



*MANY THANKS YAAR, MANY THANKS.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Political workers of Imran khan doesn't love him and his life. They even doesn't provide him Bullet proof cabin. He is easy target for opponent, and i am worried about his life,he is becoming tiger, he can be victim of blind bullet and then people will realize the mistake.i have lot of respect for him and i feel pity on his supporter which have no respect for his life. 
Allah can't help those who don't help themselves. .


----------



## RescueRanger

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Political workers of Imran khan doesn't love him and his life. They even doesn't provide him Bullet proof cabin. He is easy target for opponent, and i am worried about his life,he is becoming tiger, he can be victim of blind bullet and then people will realize the mistake.i have lot of respect for him and i feel pity on his supporter which have no respect for his life.
> Allah can't help those who don't help themselves. .



That is where you are wrong, he has declined offers from some very rich supporters to buy him a bullet proof land cruiser and even refused to wear the bullet proof vest he is allowed to own as a serving government MNA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian




----------



## RazorMC

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Political workers of Imran khan doesn't love him and his life. They even doesn't provide him Bullet proof cabin. He is easy target for opponent, and i am worried about his life,he is becoming tiger, he can be victim of blind bullet and then people will realize the mistake.i have lot of respect for him and i feel pity on his supporter which have no respect for his life.
> Allah can't help those who don't help themselves. .



See the difference between the current leaders and this man... *Courage*.


----------



## batmannow

RazorMC said:


> See the difference between the current leaders and this man... *Courage*.



Actully he is not against,the political agenda of TTp instead he tried his best to gain their symphties?
I don't want to recall,the memories of a interveiw conducted by TALAT hussian , in which he openly accepted that,he don't want to voice against the extermism of TTp,cause he thought it will work against his organization in KPK, & TTp mAy target his party & him?

So showing off, him as a kind of unfearfull hero, couldbe a public stunt, but in practical its just a weak excuse?
Even some of,unspoken elements of media, suggest that his anti-drone march was fullfilled demand by talibans?
So if he isn't working against them, why they will attack him? Its just simple!


----------



## RazorMC

batmannow said:


> Actully he is not against,the political agenda of TTp instead he tried his best to gain their symphties?
> I don't want to recall,the memories of a interveiw conducted by TALAT hussian , in which he openly accepted that,he don't want to voice against the extermism of TTp,cause he thought it will work against his organization in KPK, & TTp mAy target his party & him?
> 
> So showing off, him as a kind of unfearfull hero, couldbe a public stunt, but in practical its just a weak excuse?
> Even some of,unspoken elements of media, suggest that his anti-drone march was fullfilled demand by talibans?
> So if he isn't working against them, why they will attack him? Its just simple!



_Publicity stunt_ ??

You are sadly mistaken if you align I.Khan with Taliban. Both have totally opposite mindsets and objectives with completely different goals.

The TTP considers him a '_liberal_' and therefore anti-Islamic (according to their version anyways). The threat to his life and those in the PTI will always exist regardless of what he says or not. He believes in negotiations but that does not mean that he his bowing down to the extremist ideology that is bent on bringing Pakistan under their control.

Compare PTI's policy of remaining largely unarmed while most other political parties have freely distributed weapons to their _karkunaan_.


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## Devil Soul

BATMAN said:


>



Is this sit in a step towards grand political alliance??? neva the less a welcome step taken


----------



## BATMAN

Devil Soul said:


> Is this sit in a step towards grand political alliance??? neva the less a welcome step taken



What we have witnessed for last 5 years was grand noora kushti!

Stupid awam deserve it!

If it was such a good news.. PTI activists, may have been beating its drums by now.


----------



## batmannow

RazorMC said:


> _Publicity stunt_ ??
> 
> You are sadly mistaken if you align I.Khan with Taliban. Both have totally opposite mindsets and objectives with completely different goals.
> 
> The TTP considers him a '_liberal_' and therefore anti-Islamic (according to their version anyways). The threat to his life and those in the PTI will always exist regardless of what he says or not. He believes in negotiations but that does not mean that he his bowing down to the extremist ideology that is bent on bringing Pakistan under their control.
> 
> Compare PTI's policy of remaining largely unarmed while most other political parties have freely distributed weapons to their _karkunaan_.



Sorry,
Plz try to read or watch the interveiw conducted by talat hussian with IK,you will find whAt I am trying to explain!
With all the contradictations, its popularly known that,PTI ,JI,& NAWAZ league are the supporters of talibans,& they will nt,attack them anyway even they don't fully agree on each & every objective!
But still common ground is already been established!
In todays,pakistan it doesn't take rocket scince secrets to be armed with weapons,any pakistani citizen can hve legal weapons whenever he wants?
& no political party publicly announce to its supporters to hve weapons ?
Sorry,if may nt agree with your POV,its my right which you should accept,as mature progrsive, supporter of a political party !
Thnks


----------



## Leader

BATMAN said:


>



@Devil Soul this is false flag news... totally baseless....


----------



## BATMAN

^^ Politicians....


----------



## Devil Soul

Leader said:


> @Devil Soul this is false flag news... totally baseless....


Wat about this???-->> PTI to participate in sit-in outside Parliament - geo.tv
Oh forget it.... Geo+Jhang = Same Source... will wait ... from other sources


----------



## batmannow

Devil Soul said:


> Is this sit in a step towards grand political alliance??? neva the less a welcome step taken



PMLn,hve everything to gain, & PTI will lose further popularity, mean whts the point, after calling PMLn,every dammst of all definations?lol
& how could,PTI can trust PMLn,after Nehar walley PULl?lol
PMLn will do the bargain, & will throwaway PTI ,JI jst like before, with showing peoples of punjab ,don't wait for tusunami its, vannished already somewhere in the streets of huge raiwind palace?lol lol lol
This accociation wouldbe termed as ,muk-muka of the century anyway?lol lol lol
It was said by IK himself ,after he went to hve adress the gathering for QAZI shb in lahore?


----------



## Leader

Devil Soul said:


> Wat about this???-->> PTI to participate in sit-in outside Parliament - geo.tv
> Oh forget it.... Geo+Jhang = Same Source... will wait ... from other sources



this is false news spread by three channels, GEO, Dyniya, ARY....

it has been categorically denied by PTI officials straightaway.... wonder why do they not ask PTI officials if there is any such decision, and base news on rumours just to damage the reputation of a party by aligning them to some kooora league of nawaz sharif... shameful of them !!



batmannow said:


> PMLn,hve everything to gain, & PTI will lose further popularity, mean whts the point, after calling PMLn,every dammst of all definations?lol
> & how could,PTI can trust PMLn,after Nehar walley PULl?lol
> PMLn will do the bargain, & will throwaway PTI ,JI jst like before, with showing peoples of punjab ,don't wait for tusunami its, vannished already somewhere in the streets of huge raiwind palace?lol lol lol
> This allaice wouldbe termed as ,muk-muka of the century anyway?lol lol lol



Yar we didnt even take part is TuQ's dharna... because the man was dubious, here its pmln the whole of them are characterless and munafiqs... how on earth can we make that mistake??? 

its a false news....totally false and nonsense !!



BATMAN said:


> ^^ Politicians....



Na bro, Imran aint a one that we have witnessed in our 65 years of life... he is a leader !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Leader said:


> this is false news spread by three channels, GEO, Dyniya, ARY....
> 
> it has been categorically denied by PTI officials straightaway.... wonder why do they not ask PTI officials if there is any such decision, and base news on rumours just to damage the reputation of a party by aligning them to some kooora league of nawaz sharif... shameful of them !!
> 
> 
> 
> Yar we didnt even take part is TuQ's dharna... because the man was dubious, here its pmln the whole of them are characterless and munafiqs... how on earth can we make that mistake???
> 
> its a false news....totally false and nonsense !!



Care full, i cannever forget the joint march of PTI and PML-N for the reinstatement of a corrupt person in unconstitutionality way.


----------



## Leader

BATMAN said:


> Care full, i cannever forget the joint march of PTI and PML-N for the reinstatement of a corrupt person in unconstitutionality way.



thats your opinion, the nation thinks otherwise, but since betrayal by pmln in 2008 general election boycott, PTI is once beaten twice shy case !!


it was a face off of pmln for us.... not a chance !!!


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> this is false news spread by three channels, GEO, Dyniya, ARY....
> 
> it has been categorically denied by PTI officials straightaway.... wonder why do they not ask PTI officials if there is any such decision, and base news on rumours just to damage the reputation of a party by aligning them to some kooora league of nawaz sharif... shameful of them !!
> 
> 
> 
> Yar we didnt even take part is TuQ's dharna... because the man was dubious, here its pmln the whole of them are characterless and munafiqs... how on earth can we make that mistake???
> 
> its a false news....totally false and nonsense !!
> 
> 
> 
> Na bro, Imran aint a one that we have witnessed in our 65 years of life... he is a leader !!



Ok I take your, words!
But can you promise if, it happens on any level, that day ,that momment you will leave PTI,as a man of principales???
Yes media, is quite stupid & mostly is ran on the crouppted secret funds by,PPP & PMLn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazorMC

Leader said:


> ...
> it has been categorically denied by PTI officials straightaway.... wonder why do they not ask PTI officials if there is any such decision, and base news on rumours just to damage the reputation of a party by aligning them to some kooora league of nawaz sharif... shameful of them !!
> ...



Actually, PTI and PML(N) may have to work together in the future. At least in the NA.


PPP, PML(N), PML(Q) and MQM are going to be the major players in the National Assembly even in the next elections and PPP seems certain that they'll get the majority again.

If this really does happen, I.Khan will refuse to be a part of any coalition and and so will the PML(N).


Result --> Both PTI and PML(N) will be in the opposition against another PPP-led regime.


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> Ok I take your, words!
> But can you promise if, it happens on any level, that day ,that momment you will leave PTI,as a man of principales???
> Yes media, is quite stupid & mostly is ran on the crouppted secret funds by,PPP & PMLn!



I can assure you this that it wont happen... PTI will not join pmln sit in...

I have said many times, and I will state it again, "I have not joined PTI, nor Im associated with PTI in anyway..."



RazorMC said:


> Actually, PTI and PML(N) may have to work together in the future. At least in the NA.
> 
> 
> PPP, PML(N), PML(Q) and MQM are going to be the major players in the National Assembly even in the next elections and PPP seems certain that they'll get the majority again.
> 
> If this really does happen, I.Khan will refuse to be a part of any coalition and and so will the PML(N).
> 
> 
> Result --> Both PTI and PML(N) will be in the opposition against another PPP-led regime.



PTI is clear that if it didnt find majority, it will sit in opposition... as our agenda is to reform the system, which cannot be done without being in majority !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=147410155414601





here is speech part and out of the blue GEO, Duniya, and ARY broke the news as if PTI is joing pmln drama !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

Actually here the news of PTI inclusion in the said dhran against parliment is not so important what "JI" is. 

In upper Punjab Politics only the winning horse would get majority votes, infact landslide, people are mature enough they wont let their votes to be divided against "PPPP" and JI inclusion in any equation is a force multiplier.

PMLN slowly but very claverly pulling her out of PTI influence from past many months and the reason someone in PTI might speculated in the media outlets about their inclusion as well is only bcz they don't want to be seen alone here again......they had already biten by 16th Jan MNS press confrence by the same token where they forced to follow suit.


IK has to choose a role between a flambyount looser or a successfull politician....in the weeks and months to come both would not go side by side


----------



## batmannow

i dont think after this!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

*Rare video of imran khan*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=569992789694866

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

@Peaceful Civlian thanks for the share. remember 90s our nation was passionate, full of energy and hopes, now I dont see that enthusiasm anywhere else but in PTI gatherings, but still I see more fear in eyes of people than hope !!


here Imran as Sher Shah Suri in some modeling show from 1986.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

PML-N to emerge as main party in polls: IRI survey | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

Any comments by PTI activists?


----------



## Green Bullet

To be honest the poll was conducted by encompassing 5000 people, so it could hardly represent the political struture and dynamics on who is effectively going to win the elections. In the UK we had a poll before the elections, demonstrating a sweep for the conservative party, however that was not the case since there was a hang Parliament.


----------



## BATMAN

Poll are random from people of all walks, not from opposition party's political office, as you might believe!

Difference between poll and franchise is secrecy in later.

If some one win election after loosing open polls is a matter of concern.

Now to the link i posted, there had been popularity surveys posted by PTI activists on this forum.


----------



## haviZsultan

PTI tops Pakistan political parties popularity graph: IRI poll

LAHORE - Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) is leading among all political parties in its growing popularity at national and provincial levels, claimed its chairman Imran Khan on Twitter citing the polls results of International Republican Institute (IRI). The latest polls and survey carried out from February 9 to March 8 this year by global research group.
NATIONAL LEVEL:
PTI 31%
PML-N 27%
PPP 16%
PUNJAB:
PTI 33%
PML-N 41%
PPP 9%
SINDH:
PPP 42%
PTI 15 %
MQM 9%
PML-N 6%
KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA
PTI 49%
ANP 13%
PPP 9%
PML-N 8%
BALOCHISTAN
PTI 35%
PML-N 9 %
JUI 9%
BNP 6 %
The survey might be showing a picture of rise and fall of political parties popularity in the country but the polls results carried out by global or local institutes are far different from the results of general elections as shown in the past. The rising popularity of the PTI might be impressive for party itself as leading popular party of the country but the results of the conducted polls can also reflect the active role of PTI digital media activists for manipulating the results in the favor of party.
IRI survey was not released for common public so far by IRI. However, IRI is making available the methodology and the demographics to demonstrate that the poll complies with professional standards in the industry.
The population under study is representative of the adult population of Pakistan with sample size was 5,985 of people Age 18 and order Kish method was used to select respondents 18 years and older within the randomly selected household. The left hand method was used to select every third household in localities selected through area probability sample. The sample was distributed at the provincial level, rural and urban, in all four provinces of Pakistan (except for the Federally Administered Tribal Areas and Chitral). The sample was then post-weighted to make it proportionate to national representation by province. Face-to-face interviews were conducted. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The above is posted just to prove this popularity keeps fluctuating. Here PTI is clearly on top.


----------



## BATMAN

What ever....... but i don't believe PPP have 16% popularity.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

BATMAN said:


> What ever....... but i don't believe PPP have 16% popularity.



O Bhai! PPP ka BHATTA BAITH GYA HAI (even in Sindh).


----------



## UmarJustice

*PTI, PAT make their connection known*

LAHORE &#8211; Amid uncertainty about the timing of the next polls, the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) and the Pakistan Awami Tehrik (PAT) have agreed to launch a joint mass movement if the ruling coalition failed to form a neutral caretaker setup and reconstitute the Election Commission. They also sought immediate solution to the president&#8217;s dual office issue, The Nation has learnt.

Sources in PTI told this correspondent that the joint protest would be led by PTI.

Senior PTI leaders, Vice Chairman Shah Mehmood Qureshi, President Javed Hashmi and Vice President Ijaz Chaudhry, met PAT and TMQ chief Dr Tahirul Qadri at his residence on the directions of PTI Chairman Imran Khan. They said the PTI leadership had taken the responsibility of mustering support of likeminded parties, especially members of defunct All Parties Democratic Movement (APDM) for launching a mass movement.

In a revelation, the PAT leadership told the visiting PTI leaders that members of the ruling coalition belonging to Punjab could support them in case of a mass protest drive.

PTI sources claimed their party would form an opposition alliance similar to the Pakistan National Alliance (PNA) if the ruling coalition continued their bids to rig the next elections through partial caretakers, failed to empower Election Commission and did not resolve president&#8217;s dual office issue.

Meanwhile, talking to the media after meeting the PTI leadership, PAT Chairman Dr Tahirul Qadri said both the parties were on the same page over the issues of a neutral caretaker setup and reconstitution of the Election Commission as fair and transparent elections were not possible in the absence of an independent caretaker government and election commission.

Qadri said, &#8220;We &#8211; both parties &#8211; want implementation of the Constitution in letter and spirit and will not let anyone derail the democratic process and delay the next elections.&#8221; He said his party would file a petition regarding the reconstitution of the Election Commission in the Supreme Court on Thursday (today), while the effort was appreciated and supported by the PTI. He said forces of change must unite against the forces of status quo, adding PAT and PTI both were waging a war against the status quo forces.

Replying to a query regarding PTI support to PAT&#8217;s rallies, Qadri said that it would be the sole show of the PAT, however both the parties would hold a meeting in the near future over the issue.

PTI&#8217;s Shah Mehmood Qureshi said both the parties shared the same reservations over the working of the Election Commission and constitution of a caretaker setup. He claimed neither PTI nor PAT wanted to derail democracy or delay the elections; they just wanted steps to ensure fair polls acceptable to all the parties whether sitting in the Parliament or not. To a question regarding the PAT petition on reconstitution of the Election Commission, he said it was a good step and the PTI supported it.

Javed Hashmi said, &#8220;The long march was a programme of the people believing in change and we met Tahirul Qadri to know about his future line of action.&#8221;

He said, &#8220;Both the parties will struggle against the rotten system till its end to bring a real change in the country.&#8221;

PTI, PAT make their connection known | The Nation


----------



## SEAL

I've seen some news on social media that famous Hamayon Tailor have lost after recounting of votes, is that true ?


----------



## sur

*Sialkot Kee Awam Nay Faisalah Sunaa Diyaa...
Aap Bhee Apna Maynd Banaa Lain...*
=
imran khan pti - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Imran khan visited Joseph Colony..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

P.S.

After meeting with victims of Joseph Colony Badami Bagh, I felt so ashamed that we cannot protect our minorities, our fellow Pakistanis!


Punjab govt shd be truly ashamed for not acting firmly on Gojra tragedy which wld have prevented Joseph colony destruction.


Even more disturbing PMLN is busy making seat adjustments with sectarian terrorists! Opportunism at its worst!

Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> Imran khan visited Joseph Colony..



*yep dis is da pic frm facebook*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

@Marshmallow can you access insaf.pk ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> @Marshmallow can you access insaf.pk ?



yes just typed da website n it workd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> yes just typed da website n it workd



well somehow its not working here in Lahore for many...

P.S. oops just typed and its working now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Brig retired Samson Sharif with Imran Khan at Joseph Colony !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

*1*-To be a Tabdeeli Razakaarr Send TR <space> NIC Number To 80022 or Go to To Ignite The Passion Of The Youth Of This Country To Propel The Creation Of Naya PAKISTAN
*2*-You will be Recruited and Trained
*3*-Then you will go for door to door canvassing of PTI & IK
*4*-At the end you will be Assigned Duty On A Polling Station On Election Day To Help PTI & Stop Rigging.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> well somehow its not working here in Lahore for many...
> 
> P.S. oops just typed and its working now



use a better internet


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> use a better internet



how come you know I use PTCL !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

was IK been tried tobe stopped entering Joseph Colony by PMLn workers! or is it just a rumor?
i will break the hell on PMLn on PDF, if it happens true,thats my promise!


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> was IK been tried tobe stopped entering Joseph Colony by PMLn workers! or is it just a rumor?
> i will break the hell on PMLn on PDF, if it happens true,thats my promise!



I dont know about it. 

the pmln clerks may not be found on net, heard there is a mutiny in their ranks. Maryam N Sharif account on twitter is silent from 1 week, many other accounts that tweeted day and night are not silent or deactivated...

Also heard that since the government is about to leave, the pmln online clerks werent going to get paid for the month of March, so they left


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> I dont know about it.
> 
> the pmln clerks may not be found on net, heard there is a mutiny in their ranks. Maryam N Sharif account on twitter is silent from 1 week, many other accounts that tweeted day and night are not silent or deactivated...
> 
> Also heard that since the government is about to leave, the pmln online clerks werent going to get paid for the month of March, so they left



hell but batman are here 24/7 for thier service?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

P.S.










batmannow said:


> hell but batman are here 24/7 for thier service?



lol... we are volunteers to the cause of Pakistan... not some paid or slaves of family corporation limited !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> how come you know I use PTCL !!



coz PTCL is of gov n anythin of Gov is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

batmannow said:


> was IK been tried tobe stopped entering Joseph Colony by PMLn workers! or is it just a rumor?
> i will break the hell on PMLn on PDF, if it happens true,thats my promise!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

wat kind of post related to PTI we can post here?
@Leader @AstanoshKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Marshmallow said:


> wat kind of post related to PTI we can post here?
> @Leader @AstanoshKhan



Anything... anything related to PTI and Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


>



totally shameful darbari nooray !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafael

Leader said:


> I dont know about it.
> 
> the pmln clerks may not be found on net, heard there is a mutiny in their ranks. Maryam N Sharif account on twitter is silent from 1 week, many other accounts that tweeted day and night are not silent or deactivated...
> 
> Also heard that since the government is about to leave, the pmln online clerks werent going to get paid for the month of March, so they left



Maryam nawaz nawaz shareef ka baita hai aur captain safdar un ki bahoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Marshmallow

from their FB page

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

Dont say Vote PTI, vote the right people, our conscience and honesty is to be tested in these elections...


If you think the PTI candidate is no better than pmln/ppp candidate, go and write on ballot paper "ana cho koe v banday da putta nahi" !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nitetrogen70

YES 1 MORE DAY LEFT BABY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


>



is that Bilawal third on left in blue from dice?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tayyab1796

Leader said:


>



That's what i call a Leader ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Tayyab1796 said:


> That's what i call a Leader ...



he has said this many times, he moves around which proves what he says has value...


----------



## Leader

May he remain in Allah's protection till he completes his mission of naya Pakistan...Amen !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100508570996661


----------



## Leader

Imran khan has announced that nobody can remain chairman for more than two terms in PTI. #News


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader @AstanoshKhan @A.Rafay

can anyone of u guys post thoz two videos frm Facebook ... one abt TrainMarch to Lahorre 23rd March n NayaPakistan video song?

i dun kno hw to post videos frm there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> @Leader @AstanoshKhan @A.Rafay
> 
> can anyone of u guys post thoz two videos frm Facebook ... one abt TrainMarch to Lahorre 23rd March n NayaPakistan video song?
> 
> i dun kno hw to post videos frm there




here already posted.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...36619-inshallah-naya-pakistan-released-4.html

and here train video

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...mony-mina-e-pakistan-23th-march-2013-a-4.html


how to post video: open the video link in separate tab. copy the link with video tag here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

amazing site, those who won and those who lost sharing same table... shows that mission is more important...


----------



## Leader

Baba ji with him old camera !


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=577642805587077





by Rahat Fateh Ali Khan


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> here already posted.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/social...36619-inshallah-naya-pakistan-released-4.html
> 
> and here train video
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...mony-mina-e-pakistan-23th-march-2013-a-4.html
> 
> 
> how to post video: open the video link in separate tab. copy the link with video tag here.



ty but i asked for da promo of 23rd March gatherin video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> ty but i asked for da promo of 23rd March gatherin video



I havent seen the gathering video yet! I will search for it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

This is indeed going to be Tsunami plus !!!!!


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

@Leader @Aeronaut


----------



## Bratva

Let's have some realistic discussion about PTI election winning chances. Leaving emotions aside. I have thought alot, weighed different options and made calculations.I'm going to present my analysis.

The internal rift in PTI is not going to patch up soon. It will cause them some serious damage in elections Old Vs New entrants rifts is still a issue in PTI and this enmity will result in not helping each other whole heartdly in wooing voters during election campaigns.

PTI old guards suffer defeat - thenews.com.pk


Every constituency needs a good candidate which can give a tough fight and need a proper team of PTI to support PTI candidate which do a proper homework and door to door campagin.


It happened in 2012 by elections where Support team of PTI in some did a very good job but the candidate was weak and didn't get many votes.


Another issue is PTI is still weak at rural level. This is arena of PML-Q. Remember how they managed to win 40-50 NA seats in 2008 despite their very low popularity?

PTI best chance of winning NA seats is from KPK and Punjab. Sindh is out of question and balochistan is too volatile to predict as PPP, JUI-F and PML-Q already has strong support their and PML-N has a strong candidate of Balochistan some retired Lt.General Baloch who remaind a Core commander of Army corps stationed in Quetta.


PML-N has power, money and public support up to some extent and electables that would help them in winning large no.of seats on National level.

At best i would say PTI would win 5-15 seats of NA in election and that's based on ground realities of constituency politics. Need your hard hitting analysis too 
@Leader @Aeronaut


----------



## Marshmallow

mafiya said:


> *Let's have some realistic discussion* here about PTI election winning success. Leaving emotions aside. I have thought alot, weighed different options and made calculations.I'm going to present my analysis.
> 
> The internal rift in PTI is not going to patch up soon. It will cause them some serious damage in elections Old Vs New entrants rifts is still a issue in PTI and this enmity will result in not helping each other whole heartdly in wooing voters during election campaigns.
> 
> PTI old guards suffer defeat - thenews.com.pk
> 
> 
> Every constituency needs a good candidate which can give a tough fight and need a proper team of PTI to support PTI candidate which do a proper homework and door to door campagin.
> 
> 
> It happened in 2012 by elections where Support team of PTI in some did a very good job but the candidate was weak and didn't get many votes.
> 
> 
> Another issue is PTI is still weak at rural level. This is arena of PML-Q. Remember how they managed to win 40-50 NA seats in 2008 despite their very low popularity?
> 
> PTI best chance of winning NA seats is from KPK and Punjab. Sindh is out of question and balochistan is too volatile to predict as PPP, JUI-F and PML-Q already has strong support their and PML-N has a strong candidate of Balochistan some retired Lt.General Baloch who remaind a Core commander of Army corps stationed in Quetta.
> 
> 
> PML-N has power, money and public support up to some extent and electables that would help them in winning large no.of seats on National level.
> 
> At best i would say PTI would win 5-15 seats of NA in election and that's based on ground realities of constituency politics. Need your hard hitting analysis too
> @Leader @Aeronaut



itni rat ko hi tima mila tha realistic discussion ka?

jkkk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> itni rat ko hi tima mila tha realistic discussion ka?
> 
> jkkk


marsha u troll!


----------



## Leader

mafiya said:


> Let's have some realistic discussion about PTI election winning chances. Leaving emotions aside. I have thought alot, weighed different options and made calculations.I'm going to present my analysis.
> 
> The internal rift in PTI is not going to patch up soon. It will cause them some serious damage in elections Old Vs New entrants rifts is still a issue in PTI and this enmity will result in not helping each other whole heartdly in wooing voters during election campaigns.
> 
> PTI old guards suffer defeat - thenews.com.pk
> 
> 
> Every constituency needs a good candidate which can give a tough fight and need a proper team of PTI to support PTI candidate which do a proper homework and door to door campagin.
> 
> 
> It happened in 2012 by elections where Support team of PTI in some did a very good job but the candidate was weak and didn't get many votes.
> 
> 
> Another issue is PTI is still weak at rural level. This is arena of PML-Q. Remember how they managed to win 40-50 NA seats in 2008 despite their very low popularity?
> 
> PTI best chance of winning NA seats is from KPK and Punjab. Sindh is out of question and balochistan is too volatile to predict as PPP, JUI-F and PML-Q already has strong support their and PML-N has a strong candidate of Balochistan some retired Lt.General Baloch who remaind a Core commander of Army corps stationed in Quetta.
> 
> 
> PML-N has power, money and public support up to some extent and electables that would help them in winning large no.of seats on National level.
> 
> At best i would say PTI would win 5-15 seats of NA in election and that's based on ground realities of constituency politics. Need your hard hitting analysis too
> @Leader @Aeronaut



I dont know know how you figured that out.... PTI to me will clean sweep... and I am being realistic !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

*
&#1570;&#1580; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1606; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1585;&#1604;&#1672; &#1705;&#1662; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;...

&#1587;&#1740;&#1575;&#1587;&#1740; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585; &#1729;&#1608; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1662;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1657;&#1740;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583; &#1580;&#1608; &#1729;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1585;&#1608;&#1586; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Leader said:


>



Seriously... this is brain washing!

They are kids and cannot differentiate right from wrong!

I bet Zardari can collect more kids!


----------



## Bratva

Finally the proper video of Magical moments @Leader @Armstrong @Aeronaut





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100513634414531

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

mafiya said:


> Finally the proper video of Magical moments @Leader @Armstrong @Aeronaut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100513634414531



Tsunami with musical! 

But seriously, breaking Governor house? 

Last but not least what was the outcome? recording was very small!


----------



## rizhussain44

BATMAN said:


> Tsunami with musical!
> 
> *But seriously, breaking Governor house?*
> 
> Last but not least what was the outcome? recording was very small!



IK has explained this "breaking Governor house" thing a few times in his interviews. By that he does not mean to bring down a Governer house's main building, he means to demolsh the outer premises walls to release the large garden type area around governer houses and the main building of a governer house be given for any suitable public use like a library.


----------



## Marshmallow

@Aeronaut @A.Rafay @Leader @Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> @Aeronaut @A.Rafay @Leader @Armstrong



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=501656583226695&set=vb.113108165430332&type=2&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione G

rizhussain44 said:


> IK has explained this "breaking Governor house" thing a few times in his interviews. By that he does not mean to bring down a Governer house's main building, he means to demolsh the outer premises walls to release the large garden type area around governer houses and the main building of a governer house be given for any suitable public use like a library.



yeah he said they will build universities and cricket stadiums there... that sounds really nice


----------



## Jango

He is going to contest elections from Lahore, Rawalpindi, Mianwali and Peshawar.

Imran Khan to contest elections from four NA seats &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Zarvan

nuclearpak said:


> He is going to contest elections from Lahore, Rawalpindi, Mianwali and Peshawar.
> 
> Imran Khan to contest elections from four NA seats &#8211; The Express Tribune


I don't know about other cities but from Peshawar and Mianwali INSHALLAH he will win but from Lahore and Rawalpindi can't say but good luck to him even if his party gets 50 seats that will make sure PTI will remain in Pakistani politics for really very long

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Zarvan said:


> I don't know about other cities but from Peshawar and Mianwali INSHALLAH he will win but from Lahore and Rawalpindi can't say but good luck to him even if his party gets 50 seats that will make sure PTI will remain in Pakistani politics for really very long



Mianwali I think is a sure shot, Peshawar would be tough since Bilour also contests from there. Lahore is the same sine Khwaja Saad Rafique is gonna contest from there.

And isn't Sheikh Rashid also going to contest from Rwp? And from where Chaudahry Nisar contests from?

I think he will win from Rawalpindi and Mianwali. Peshawar is the least likely.


----------



## Zarvan

nuclearpak said:


> Mianwali I think is a sure shot, Peshawar would be tough since Bilour also contests from there. Lahore is the same sine Khwaja Saad Rafique is gonna contest from there.
> 
> And isn't Sheikh Rashid also going to contest from Rwp? And from where Chaudahry Nisar contests from?
> 
> I think he will win from Rawalpindi and Mianwali. Peshawar is the least likely.


Sir ANP will not get vote this time their is too much hatred for them


----------



## Jango

Zarvan said:


> Sir ANP will not get vote this time their is too much hatred for them



Don't know, I don't really know alot about Peshawar and all, maybe @AstanoshKhan could elaborate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

nuclearpak said:


> Don't know, I don't really know alot about Peshawar and all, maybe @AstanoshKhan could elaborate.


And in Lahore if he is able to beat a strong candidate from PML N that will give really huge blow to PML N over all as a party


----------



## Hermione G

My whole family is gonna vote for PTI.... surely PTI is gonna win its KPK seats aswell... we will make that sure....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Hermione G said:


> My whole family is gonna vote for PTI.... surely PTI is gonna win its KPK seats aswell... we will make that sure....







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=425413504219314





here is some glimpse of the future after 11 may

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafael

Inamullah Niazi quits PTI...


----------



## Kompromat

Rafael said:


> Inamullah Niazi quits PTI...



Reason being???


----------



## Rafael

^ No ticket for him


----------



## Leader

his panel lost in intra elections, hence ticket recommendation by local bodies didnt favour him... he was asked to contest from other place, he refused and left....



ruthless merit and Imran khan go hand in hand !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

So as I understand, he lost intra party, no ticket in his preferred place, and he goes out...?

This could be a big big publicity point for PTI, hope this gets alot of media coverage, this would prove the point that IK has been towing all along.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Don't know, I don't really know alot about Peshawar and all, maybe @AstanoshKhan could elaborate.



ANP will cash on sympathy vote of late Bashir Bilour and would only affect the seat of NA-1 (keep in mind IK too is contesting from there against Ghulam Bilour (the railway minister)). ANP had affected the previous elections just because JI had boycotted and their vote went to ANP in retaliation of JUIF Chief breaking the MMA. So this time JI themselves are contesting and with the introduction of PTI, ANP will have to work very very hard to grab a few seats.



Rafael said:


> ^ No ticket for him



Yup he turned out to be a bank defaulter... and the panel straightly refuse him the ticket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

WTH

Seat adjustment: PTI workers want Khan to take back decision &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Leader

Rafael said:


> Inamullah Niazi quits PTI...



it was a rumour. he hasnt left PTI.



AstanoshKhan said:


> Yup he turned out to be a bank defaulter... and the panel straightly refuse him the ticket.



he is a bank defaulter hence no ticket, but he is still with pti.


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Rafael said:


> Inamullah Niazi quits PTI...



Just read this tweet

Inamullah Niazi to CNBC.Mein Ny Party Chori Na Choron Ga Mein PTI Ka Senior Vice President Hon. Ticket Mily ya Na Mily Party Nahi Choron Ga...

Can any one confirm??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Rizwan Alam said:


> Just read this tweet
> 
> Inamullah Niazi to CNBC.Mein Ny Party Chori Na Choron Ga Mein PTI Ka Senior Vice President Hon. Ticket Mily ya Na Mily Party Nahi Choron Ga...
> 
> Can any one confirm??



Yes, he is still in PTI. didnt leave. hats off to him as well that even after not getting ticket, he is still with PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

@Leader Imagine that being photoshoped to a Taliban jirga 

Might want to delete that... lol.


----------



## Jango

Najam Sethi met with PTI leaders.






Chairman Meeting With Interim CM Najam Sethi | Facebook


----------



## ajpirzada

i didnt get one thing. how come PTI will finalize its candidates on the 1st of April whereas the last date for submitting nomination forms to the ECP is 31st? wat solves this paradox?

PTI to finalise candidates on April 1  The Express Tribune


----------



## Sifan

ajpirzada said:


> i didnt get one thing. how come PTI will finalize its candidates on the 1st of April whereas the last date for submitting nomination forms to the ECP is 31st? wat solves this paradox?



Those candidates to whom the tickets are not allotted will probably be asked to withdraw their nomination papers. Though, I am myself unable to understand the need for it. I think it might have something do with the outburst from those candidates who don't get the tickets.


----------



## Rizwan Alam




----------



## Khalidr




----------



## MM_Haider

PPP, PML-N enter undeclared alliance in southern K-P &#8211; The Express Tribune

*muk muka between PPP and PMLN revealed... Imran Khan had told about this long before when PMLN was making mokey of him.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Usman Khalid's Photos | Facebook


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=607265592634252

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AstanoshKhan

ajpirzada said:


> i didnt get one thing. how come PTI will finalize its candidates on the 1st of April whereas the last date for submitting nomination forms to the ECP is 31st? wat solves this paradox?
> 
> PTI to finalise candidates on April 1  The Express Tribune



Some unconfirmed sources say the final list will be issued on the 7th April. IK himself has taken the job of scrutinising candidates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

*CNN's coverage of SWAT Jalsa.
*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201129730464829

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5.200817453332303&type=3&l=54e22a8e12&theater


parliamentary board meeting......


----------



## Devil Soul

Elections: Imran Khan to contest 5 NA seats &#8211; The Express Tribune
LAHORE: *Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) Imran Khan will contest the elections from NA-122 and NA-125, Express News reported on Tuesday.*

Earlier, Imran* Khan had submitted nomination papers for NA-126 as well, but has withdrawn from the Lahore constituency.
Khan will now contest elections for five national assembly seats from the constituencies NA-1 (Peshawar-II), NA-56 (Rawalpindi-VII), NA-71 (Mianwali-I), NA-122 (Lahore-V), NA-125 (Lahore-VIII).*

The ECP started scrutiny of the nomination papers from April 1.

For the first time in Pakistan&#8217;s history, three of the country&#8217;s top institutions &#8211; State Bank of Pakistan, National Accountability Bureau and Federal Board of Revenue &#8211; will screen candidates&#8217; backgrounds for criminal conviction, loan default, tax evasion and other financial irregularities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafael

No ticket for Aleem Khan? 

The Captain living up to his word? Aleem Khan denied PTI ticket | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Rafael said:


> No ticket for Aleem Khan?
> 
> The Captain living up to his word? Aleem Khan denied PTI ticket | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia



he did rig elections, there is no doubt about it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

The parliamentary board of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) on Tuesday finalized the party&#8217;s tickets for the upcoming general elections from Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KPK). According to the notification issued by the PTI central secretariat, the party&#8217;s chairman Imran Khan, who also chaired the meeting to announce the party tickets for candidates hailing from KPK would contest the polls for NA-1, Peshawar-I.

According to the list of candidates for National Assembly, Khalid Masood would contest from NA-2 Peshawar, Sajid Nawaz from NA-3 Peshawar, Asad Gulzar Khan from NA-4 Peshawar, Pervaiz Khan Khattak from NA-5 Nowshehra-I, Azizullah Jan from NA-6 Nowshehra-II, Fazal Muhammad Khan from NA-7 Charsadda-1, Anwar Taj from NA-8 Charsadda-II, Nasir Khan from NA-9 Mardan-1, Ali Muhammad Khan NA-10 Mardan-II, Mujahid Ali NA-11 Mardan-III, Anwar Haq Dad from NA-12 Swabi-I, Asad Qaisar from NA-13 Swabi-II, Shaheryar Afridi from NA-14 Kohat, Shamsur Rehman Khattak from NA-15 Karak, Khayal Zaman from NA-16 Hangu, Muhammad Azhar Khan Jadoon from NA-17 Abbottabad-I, Raja Amir Zaman from NA-19 Haripur, Muhammad Azam Khan Swati from NA-20 Mansehra-I, Nawabzada Sallahuddin Saeed from NA-21 Mansehra-II, Niaz Muhammad Khan from NA-22 Battagram, Mustafa Kundi from NA-24 Dera Ismail Khan, Dawar Khan Kundi from NA-25 Dera Ismail Khan Tank, Mutiullah Khan from NA-26 Bannu, Col. (retd) Amirullah Marwat from NA-27 Lakki Marwat, Mian Moinuddin from NA-28 Bunair, Sher Afgan Khan from NA-29 Swat-I, Jamal Nasir from NA-30 Swat-II, Abdul Latif from NA-32 Chitral, Muhammad Nawaz Khan from NA-33 Upper Dir, Muhammad Bashir Khan from NA-34 Lower Dir, and Junaid Akbar Khan would contest from NA-35 Malakand.
Whereas according to the list of candidates for KPK provincial assembly, Shaukat Yusufzai will contest the election from PK-2 Peshawar-II, Ashraf Ali Khan from PK-3 Peshawar-III, Arif Yousuf from PK-4 Peshawar-IV, Yaseen Khalil from PK-5 Peshawar-V, Faheem Ahmad from PK-6 Peshawar-VI, Mahmood Jan from PK-7 Peshawar-VII, Jahanzeb Khan from PK-8 Peshawar-VIII, Arbab Jahandad Khan from PK-9 Peshawar-IX, Shah Farman from PK-10 Peshawar-X, Syed Muhammad Ishtiaq from PK-11 Peshawar-XI, Khaliq-ur-Rehman from PK-12 Nowshehra-I, Pervaiz Khattak PK-13 Nowshehra-II, Jamshaid-ud-Din from PK-14 Nowshehra-III, Muhammad Idrees from PK-15 Nowshehra-IV, Qurban Ali Khan from PK-16 Nowshehra-V, Abid Jan from PK-17 Charsaddah-I, Tariq Adam Khan from PK-18 Charsaddah-II, Muhammad Babar Khan from PK-19 Charsaddah-III, Nadeem Alam from PK-20 Charsaddah-IV, Muhammad Ilyas from PK-21 Charsaddah-V, Muhammad Arif from PK-22 Charsaddah-VI, Syed Umar Farooq from PK-23 Mardan-I, Muhammad Zahid PK-24 Mardan-II, Obaidullah from PK-25 Mardan-III, Iftikhar Ali from PK-26 Mardan-IV, Adil Nawaz from PK-27 Mardan-V, Muhammad Khattab Badshah from PK-28 Mardan-VI, Tufail Anjum from PK-29 Mardan-VII, Muhammad Atif from PK-30 Mardan&#8211;VIII, Yousuf Ali from PK-31 Swabi-I, Zahoor Ahmad from PK-32 Swabi-II, Zubair Ali Engineer from PK-33 Swabi-III, Fazal-e-Elahi from PK-34 Swabi-IV, Asad Qaisar from PK-35 Swabi-V, Rangez Ahmad from PK-36 Swabi-VI, Aurangzaib Khan from PK-37 Kohat-I, Ziaullah Khan Bangash from PK-38 Kohat-II, Imtiaz Shahid Qureshi from PK-39 Kohat-III, Gul Sahib Khan from PK-40 Karak-I, Muhammad Saleem from PK-41 Karak-II, Asif Zubair Sheikh from PK-44 Abbottabad-I, Abdul Rehman Khan Abbasi from PK-45 Abbottabad-II, Akhtar Nawaz Khan from PK-49 Haripur-I, Yousuf Ayub Khan from PK-50 Haripur-II, Faisal Zaman Khan from PK-52 Haripur-IV, Syed Munir Hassan Shah from PK-54 Mansehra-III, Sajid Mumtaz from PK-55 Mansehra-IV, Haq Nawaz Khan from PK-56 Mansehra-V, Zulfiqar Ali from PK-57 Mansehra-VI, Amarullah from PK-58 Mansehra-VII, Javed Khan from PK-59 Battagram-I, Muhammad Naeem Khan Shaheen from PK-60 Battagram-II, Kifayatullah from PK-61 Kohistan-I, Fayyaz Khan from PK-62 Kohistan-II, Afreen Khan from PK-63 Kohistan-III, Ali Ameen Khan from PK-64 Dera Ismail Khan-I, Muhammad Amir Qayyum Barki from PK-65 Dera Ismail Khan-II, Hamayuddin from PK-66 Dera Ismail Khan-III, Umar Amin Khan from PK-67 Dera Ismail Khan-IV, Muhammad Daud from PK-69 Tank, Asif Rehman PK-70 Bannu-I, Taimur Farid Khan from PK-71 Bannu-II, Syed Munir Agha from PK-72 Bannu-III, Murad Ali Shah from PK-73 Bannu-IV, Saleem Nawaz Khan from PK-74 Lakki Marwat-I, Engineer Muhammad Arif Khan from PK-76 Lakki Marwat-III, Muhammad Iqbal from PK-77 Bunair-I, Syed Fakhar Jahan from PK-78 Bunair-II, Sher Khan from PK-79 Bunair-III, Fazal-e-Hakim from PK-80 Swat-I, Azizullah Khan from PK-81 Swat-II, Amjad Ali from PK-82 Swat-III, Azmat Ali Khan from PK-83 Swat-IV, Mahmood Khan PK-84 Swat-V, Nisar Ahmad from PK-85 Swat-VI, Muhammad Zaib from PK-86 Swat-VII, Shaukat Ali Yusufzai from PK-87 Shangla-I, Sultan Muhammad from PK-89 Chitral-I, Rehmat Ghazi Khan from PK-90 Chitral-II, Muhammad Nabi from PK-91 Upper Dir-I, Nawab Ali from PK-92 Upper Dir-II, Sajjad Fayyaz Khan from PK-93 Upper Dir-III, Muhammad Inam PK-94 Lower Dir-I, Obaidullah Sajid from PK-95 Lower Dir-II, Malik Fakhar-uz-Zaman Khan from PK-97 Lower Dir-IV, Yasir Khan from PK-98 Malakand-I, Shakeel Ahmad from PK-99 Malakand-II have been awarded party tickets.
@AstanoshKhan list of PTI KPK candidates finalized !!


----------



## Leader

The parliamentary board of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) on Tuesday finalized the partys tickets for the upcoming general elections from Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KPK). According to the notification issued by the PTI central secretariat, the partys chairman Imran Khan, who also chaired the meeting to announce the party tickets for candidates hailing from KPK would contest the polls for NA-1, Peshawar-I.

According to the list of candidates for National Assembly, Khalid Masood would contest from NA-2 Peshawar, Sajid Nawaz from NA-3 Peshawar, Asad Gulzar Khan from NA-4 Peshawar, Pervaiz Khan Khattak from NA-5 Nowshehra-I, Azizullah Jan from NA-6 Nowshehra-II, Fazal Muhammad Khan from NA-7 Charsadda-1, Anwar Taj from NA-8 Charsadda-II, Nasir Khan from NA-9 Mardan-1, Ali Muhammad Khan NA-10 Mardan-II, Mujahid Ali NA-11 Mardan-III, Anwar Haq Dad from NA-12 Swabi-I, Asad Qaisar from NA-13 Swabi-II, Shaheryar Afridi from NA-14 Kohat, Shamsur Rehman Khattak from NA-15 Karak, Khayal Zaman from NA-16 Hangu, Muhammad Azhar Khan Jadoon from NA-17 Abbottabad-I, Raja Amir Zaman from NA-19 Haripur, Muhammad Azam Khan Swati from NA-20 Mansehra-I, Nawabzada Sallahuddin Saeed from NA-21 Mansehra-II, Niaz Muhammad Khan from NA-22 Battagram, Mustafa Kundi from NA-24 Dera Ismail Khan, Dawar Khan Kundi from NA-25 Dera Ismail Khan Tank, Mutiullah Khan from NA-26 Bannu, Col. (retd) Amirullah Marwat from NA-27 Lakki Marwat, Mian Moinuddin from NA-28 Bunair, Sher Afgan Khan from NA-29 Swat-I, Jamal Nasir from NA-30 Swat-II, Abdul Latif from NA-32 Chitral, Muhammad Nawaz Khan from NA-33 Upper Dir, Muhammad Bashir Khan from NA-34 Lower Dir, and Junaid Akbar Khan would contest from NA-35 Malakand.
Whereas according to the list of candidates for KPK provincial assembly, Shaukat Yusufzai will contest the election from PK-2 Peshawar-II, Ashraf Ali Khan from PK-3 Peshawar-III, Arif Yousuf from PK-4 Peshawar-IV, Yaseen Khalil from PK-5 Peshawar-V, Faheem Ahmad from PK-6 Peshawar-VI, Mahmood Jan from PK-7 Peshawar-VII, Jahanzeb Khan from PK-8 Peshawar-VIII, Arbab Jahandad Khan from PK-9 Peshawar-IX, Shah Farman from PK-10 Peshawar-X, Syed Muhammad Ishtiaq from PK-11 Peshawar-XI, Khaliq-ur-Rehman from PK-12 Nowshehra-I, Pervaiz Khattak PK-13 Nowshehra-II, Jamshaid-ud-Din from PK-14 Nowshehra-III, Muhammad Idrees from PK-15 Nowshehra-IV, Qurban Ali Khan from PK-16 Nowshehra-V, Abid Jan from PK-17 Charsaddah-I, Tariq Adam Khan from PK-18 Charsaddah-II, Muhammad Babar Khan from PK-19 Charsaddah-III, Nadeem Alam from PK-20 Charsaddah-IV, Muhammad Ilyas from PK-21 Charsaddah-V, Muhammad Arif from PK-22 Charsaddah-VI, Syed Umar Farooq from PK-23 Mardan-I, Muhammad Zahid PK-24 Mardan-II, Obaidullah from PK-25 Mardan-III, Iftikhar Ali from PK-26 Mardan-IV, Adil Nawaz from PK-27 Mardan-V, Muhammad Khattab Badshah from PK-28 Mardan-VI, Tufail Anjum from PK-29 Mardan-VII, Muhammad Atif from PK-30 MardanVIII, Yousuf Ali from PK-31 Swabi-I, Zahoor Ahmad from PK-32 Swabi-II, Zubair Ali Engineer from PK-33 Swabi-III, Fazal-e-Elahi from PK-34 Swabi-IV, Asad Qaisar from PK-35 Swabi-V, Rangez Ahmad from PK-36 Swabi-VI, Aurangzaib Khan from PK-37 Kohat-I, Ziaullah Khan Bangash from PK-38 Kohat-II, Imtiaz Shahid Qureshi from PK-39 Kohat-III, Gul Sahib Khan from PK-40 Karak-I, Muhammad Saleem from PK-41 Karak-II, Asif Zubair Sheikh from PK-44 Abbottabad-I, Abdul Rehman Khan Abbasi from PK-45 Abbottabad-II, Akhtar Nawaz Khan from PK-49 Haripur-I, Yousuf Ayub Khan from PK-50 Haripur-II, Faisal Zaman Khan from PK-52 Haripur-IV, Syed Munir Hassan Shah from PK-54 Mansehra-III, Sajid Mumtaz from PK-55 Mansehra-IV, Haq Nawaz Khan from PK-56 Mansehra-V, Zulfiqar Ali from PK-57 Mansehra-VI, Amarullah from PK-58 Mansehra-VII, Javed Khan from PK-59 Battagram-I, Muhammad Naeem Khan Shaheen from PK-60 Battagram-II, Kifayatullah from PK-61 Kohistan-I, Fayyaz Khan from PK-62 Kohistan-II, Afreen Khan from PK-63 Kohistan-III, Ali Ameen Khan from PK-64 Dera Ismail Khan-I, Muhammad Amir Qayyum Barki from PK-65 Dera Ismail Khan-II, Hamayuddin from PK-66 Dera Ismail Khan-III, Umar Amin Khan from PK-67 Dera Ismail Khan-IV, Muhammad Daud from PK-69 Tank, Asif Rehman PK-70 Bannu-I, Taimur Farid Khan from PK-71 Bannu-II, Syed Munir Agha from PK-72 Bannu-III, Murad Ali Shah from PK-73 Bannu-IV, Saleem Nawaz Khan from PK-74 Lakki Marwat-I, Engineer Muhammad Arif Khan from PK-76 Lakki Marwat-III, Muhammad Iqbal from PK-77 Bunair-I, Syed Fakhar Jahan from PK-78 Bunair-II, Sher Khan from PK-79 Bunair-III, Fazal-e-Hakim from PK-80 Swat-I, Azizullah Khan from PK-81 Swat-II, Amjad Ali from PK-82 Swat-III, Azmat Ali Khan from PK-83 Swat-IV, Mahmood Khan PK-84 Swat-V, Nisar Ahmad from PK-85 Swat-VI, Muhammad Zaib from PK-86 Swat-VII, Shaukat Ali Yusufzai from PK-87 Shangla-I, Sultan Muhammad from PK-89 Chitral-I, Rehmat Ghazi Khan from PK-90 Chitral-II, Muhammad Nabi from PK-91 Upper Dir-I, Nawab Ali from PK-92 Upper Dir-II, Sajjad Fayyaz Khan from PK-93 Upper Dir-III, Muhammad Inam PK-94 Lower Dir-I, Obaidullah Sajid from PK-95 Lower Dir-II, Malik Fakhar-uz-Zaman Khan from PK-97 Lower Dir-IV, Yasir Khan from PK-98 Malakand-I, Shakeel Ahmad from PK-99 Malakand-II have been awarded party tickets.
 @AstanoshKhan list of PTI KPK candidates finalized !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Leader said:


>



*I joined and Referred a Voter!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> *I joined and Referred a Voter!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

A.Rafay said:


> *I joined and Referred a Voter!!!!*



overseas will get voting rights...so alot coming your way...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


>



Marsha did you joined and referred your parents??? Do it fast! if you havent!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan to contest from Peshawar as PTI awards tickets to candidates for KPK

Imran Khan to contest from Peshawar as PTI awards tickets to candidates for KPK > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

@Marshmallow





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151604011684750





for jack and jill !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrazyPaki

anyone know the procedure for voting from western Canada?


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> @Marshmallow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151604011684750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for jack and jill !!



i can not c anythin in dis pic? i c only a blank page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Whats this about?


----------



## JonAsad

is it true?- Kun?-


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> anyone know the procedure for voting from western Canada?



just stay with us on this pdf and we will let you know. most probably a week would be given, you would have to visit Embassy or Consulate.



Marshmallow said:


> i can not c anythin in dis pic? i c only a blank page



http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10151604011684750

now click the link ?



Talon said:


> Whats this about?



an effort to impress kids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> just stay with us on this pdf and we will let you know. most probably a week would be given, you would have to visit Embassy or Consulate.
> 
> 
> 
> How I met your Pakistan. | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> now click the link ?
> 
> 
> 
> an effort to impress kids



oh can view nw there....thnx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

JonAsad said:


> is it true?- Kun?-



I dont know, cheap harkateen pmln ki social media team ki... waise if they knew he is a smuggler, why didnt they probe him in 5 years?


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader

hav u made dat video?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> @Leader
> 
> hav u made dat video?



nahi... woh bachay jo video mein hain, unho nay...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Leader said:


> I dont know, cheap harkateen pmln ki social media team ki... waise if they knew he is a smuggler, why didnt they probe him in 5 years?



Mansha sindhu is a renowned smuggler- that is for sure-
I want to confirm if he has the PTI ticket?-


----------



## Dubious

Leader said:


> nahi... woh bachay jo video mein hain, unho nay...


 @Leader
itni mushkil urdu  well, at least i get the jest of it


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> nahi... *woh bachay jo *video mein hain, unho nay...



if u r callin thm bachy then u must b 60/70 years old urself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> if u r callin thm bachy then u must b 60/70 years old urself



well I am over 80 to be precise !



Talon said:


> @Leader
> itni mushkil urdu  well, at least i get the jest of it



more like poetic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> well I am over *80 *to be precise !
> 
> 
> 
> more like poetic



ok thn hws life goin wid fake teeth,hair,eyes n ears?

at 80,a person loses all the original parts of body


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> ok thn hws life goin wid fake teeth,hair,eyes n ears?
> 
> at 80,a person loses all the original parts of body



this age is pretty young for my species !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

That song Inshallah by Salman Ahmed and co is really growing on me...excellent song.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

I hope he'll fulfill his promises after winning elections..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Leader said:


> well I am over 80 to be precise !
> 
> 
> 
> more like poetic



ohhh i thought u are 100+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Mirzay said:


> ohhh i thought u are 100+



dekha apni umar say ziyada mature bacha hon... mashallah purra sanmp hon... !! 

P.S.


me and @Jazzbot met at Tabdeli volunteer convention

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

view of Tabdeli volunteer convention.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guvera

Guys any clue who is contesting from NA-244 Karachi on PTI ticket ?


----------



## Tameem

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152678546790123





PTI Candidate Insults Imran Khan | Facebook

PTI Candidate from NA-129......Insulting Imran Khan


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

they need to promote the symbol properly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Once again, the atmosphere and energy at TR convention was sparkling. If these TR's will be able to deliver 50% of what they are supposed to, mark my words that many upsets are going to happen in coming elections.. Inshallah.

PS: Nice to meet @Leader today, as per our conversation, the guy looks pretty committed to PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


> Once again, the atmosphere and energy at TR convention was sparkling. If these TR's will be able to deliver 50% of what they are supposed to, mark my words that many upsets are going to happen in coming elections.. Inshallah.
> 
> PS: Nice to meet @Leader today, as per our conversation, the guy looks pretty committed to PTI.



Any pictures...?


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=584204798264211





Tabdeeli Rzakar Training Video. 

@Leader

PS: in case you can't see the video: follow the below link to watch it at facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=584204798264211&set=vb.512961032055255&type=2&theater


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Once again, the atmosphere and energy at TR convention was sparkling. If these TR's will be able to deliver 50% of what they are supposed to, mark my words that many upsets are going to happen in coming elections.. Inshallah.
> 
> PS: Nice to meet @Leader today, as per our conversation, the guy looks pretty committed to PTI.



thanks yar, to be precise committed to Progressive Pakistan through PTI... a home worth living for all of us..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

PTI Vice President Shah Mehmood Qureshi addressing a Jalsa in Kunri Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

nuclearpak said:


> Any pictures...?



I went there from my office, didn't had cam with me and mobile battery was low so no pics taken by me..  However, pics are coming on facebook, will try to share a few here tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

[video]http://tune.pk/video/58980/Imran-Khan-Speech-in-Tabdeeli-Razaakar-Programme-5th-April-2013[/video]

Imran Khan speech at Tabdeeli Rzakaar Convention, Lahore.


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader

i juz luv thez two men

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@Jazzbot @nuclearpak

here r som pix frm FB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

^^^ah one can clearly see me standing there in the pictures....


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> ^^^ah one can clearly see me standing there in the pictures....



which one?


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> which one?



wearing black and white...


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Andleeb was our teacher, she used to have a classy foxy car... wonderful person she is....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aamerjamal

Pehley Bhutto ab Imran...........................
Kab mature hoga Pakistan.


----------



## Marshmallow

aamerjamal said:


> *Pehley Bhutto ab Imran...........................
> Kab mature hoga Pakistan*.



*Naya Pakistan Naya Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aamerjamal

Just like Old time...
Naya Pakistan Means ? ......... Roti, Kapra, Makan.......... Strange Yaar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEVENSTAR

The success of the mega rich lies is ensuring that they keep making money off the while ensuring the poor remain fiercely loyal to them. Regardless of colour creed or ethnicity, the pattern of mega rich being defended by the poor and disillusioned middle classes gets played out around the world. Be it the US, where the Tea Party, an ultra conservative off shoot of the Republican party is dedicated to cutting down taxes and challenging big government while running on financial donations from some of the richest people within the US such as the Koch Brothers or our very own version of that, the Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf that harbors similar sentiments and is backed by big money from the likes of Abdul Aleem Khan, Jehangir Tareen and Co.

In both instances the core issue is the same; there prevails a culture of privilege and hypocrisy that is covered by layers of upon layers of fanatics who are taught never to question and only to follow. It is these layers of naïve fanatics that provide the legitemacy required by the mega rich to push forward their agendas. In the US, the Koch Brothers along with their friends like Casino Magnate Sheldon Adelson, dumped millions in political campaigns and practically created the Tea Party using funds from Super PACs. In case of Pakistan, the Mega Rich found a vehicle for their agendas in the form of Imran Khans PTI which for the longest time was trying to be the third force. But while the PTI much like the Tea Party in the US, talks about making things better for the poor through social justice and a less intrusive Federal Government, both tend to turn a blind eye to facts about their own financiers. 

In the last 30 days alone, Imran Khans party has been caught off guard twice. First it was the revelation by none other than the Federal Board of Revenue that the President of the PTIs Youth Wing, popular young singer Abrar Ul Haq, has no concept of Income Tax and has not paid a single rupee in that regard within the last 3 to 4 years. One would assume that a party that has trained its supporters to throw mud at others and bash everyone else for not paying taxes would have at least checked their upper leadership to see if all of them are taxpaying citizens of Pakistan. I mean, this is basic due diligence. But apparently due diligence is something alien to a party that wishes to fix corruption in 90 days.

Instead of accepting the fact that they have been duped by their own Youth Wing President, the PTIs support base did what it does best, denied it flat out and blamed the PML-N. More recently it was reported that the PTIs key financier, Jehnagir Tareen has been rewriting the rule book on corporate governance whereby his household staff are on the Board of Directors of his companies for tax and control purposes. Again the exact same thing happened, the PTIs naïve fanatic fan base flatly refused to believe something that had been investigated by a respectable publication and found to be true. To top it off, the best part was Jehangir Tareen did not even bother denying it to be untrue. Instead, what he did was simply repeat what their partys stance on everything is  Blame PML-N! 

This is a pattern that keeps repeating itself with regards to the PTI. The underlying problem is simple; the party is run in a dictatorial style of management coupled with an elitist mind set. At every level of the party this mindset of elitism and entitlement is evident be it their field operations and online operations. Fact is, in the last 3 to 4 months multiple cases of discrepancies have come to light with regards to PTI. In each instance all these cases have been hushed up or simply buried by the PTI. PTIs actions are in complete contradiction to what their narrative and massage is. Even if the world was to ignore the sort of financial discrepancies and governance models that are coming up as scandals, the fact remains that this is a party that has gone back on its words so many times that people now use Going PTI as a term when referring to someone who backs out of everything.


----------



## Marshmallow

aamerjamal said:


> Just like Old time...
> Naya Pakistan Means ? ......... Roti, Kapra, Makan.......... Strange Yaar..



hmm


----------



## Leader

aamerjamal said:


> Pehley Bhutto ab Imran...........................
> Kab mature hoga Pakistan.



Patwari bhol giya nawaz !!


----------



## Rusty

aamerjamal said:


> Just like Old time...
> Naya Pakistan Means ? ......... Roti, Kapra, Makan.......... Strange Yaar..



The difference is that Bhutto was a feudal and did not want to take on the status quo. Plus he was a stupid socialist who destroyed our economy. 
Imran has no vested intrest, he does not have favorites and is not a Feudal lord, his economic policies are free market and he understands "human capital" 
Something a Feudal would never understand. 

Those are just a few of the differences.


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=520127514696636









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=404651896295475





I cannot forget that day when jamachutiya misbehaved with Imran Khan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## graphican

cheekybird said:


> ^^^^well we have to wait n watch...now dont we



No you have to be part of the New Pakistan or it wouldn't happen. Your vote will bring the change - if it would ever - or the same Thugastan, PPPISTAN or Nawazistan will keep prevailing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tayyab1796

Madam Andleeb also taught some of my friends ...she is a legend . ...she is an expert Business analyst.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Tayyab1796 said:


> Madam Andleeb also taught some of my friends ...she is a legend . ...she is an expert Business analyst.



a marketing guru 



Tayyab1796 said:


> Madam Andleeb also taught some of my friends ...she is a legend . ...she is an expert Business analyst.



a marketing guru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader @Armstrong @A.Rafay


differnce between da two

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11

Marshmallow said:


> @Leader @Armstrong



lol look at the first and second picture, dont you see the contradiction? in first picture he looks like wearing some rag in second picture he looks like wearing some expensive suit


----------



## Marshmallow

W.11 said:


> lol look at the first and second picture, dont you see the contradiction? in first picture he looks like wearing some rag in second picture he looks like wearing some expensive suit



no....coz in 2nd pic hes addressin som confrence where anybody cant wear casual dresses ok,dun b so dumb!

in da 1st pic hes wearin wht he wears normally!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Marshmallow said:


> no....coz in 2nd pic hes addressin som confrence where anybody cant wear casual dresses ok,dun b so dumb!
> 
> in da 1st pic hes wearin wht he wears normally!



who is dumb here you or me?

obviously he can afford to wear expensive suits then why is he fooling by wearing rag just for another photo session?

second thing i have never seen him wearing our national dress while going overseas he always wears suit, in pakistan he rarely wears suits, now here is where the hypocrisy lies

stop fooling people by showing these propaganda images thats entirely my point

have you seen his bani gala house before posting ganja's house?


----------



## Marshmallow

W.11 said:


> who is dumb here you or me?
> 
> obviously he can afford to wear expensive suits then why is he fooling by wearing rag just for another photo session?
> 
> second thing i have never seen him wearing our national dress while going overseas he always wears suit, in pakistan he rarely wears suits, now here is where the hypocrisy lies
> 
> stop fooling people by showing these propaganda images thats entirely my point
> 
> have you seen his bani gala house before posting ganja's house?



ill keep on postin pics on him,u cant force me to stop doin dat!

he can afford it but u r so ignorant dat u dun kno when u r abroad esp in US or Europe,u shudnt wear ur national dress shalwar kamiz esp in conferences haha,its not neccessry ok!

yes i kno abt Bani Gala n if u ever visit it or any of ur relative visits it,u wud kno he has designed it n decoredtd it so simply not like som royal villas

he is simple person in life ok!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Marshmallow said:


> ill keep on postin pics on him,u cant force me to stop doin dat!
> 
> he can afford it but u r so ignorant dat u dun kno when u r abroad esp in US or Europe,u shudnt wear ur national dress shalwar kamiz esp in conferences haha,its not neccessry ok!
> 
> yes i kno abt Bani Gala n if u ever visit it or any of ur relative visits it,u wud kno he has designed it n decoredtd it so simply not like som royal villas
> 
> he is simple person in life ok!



you are so ignorant try to read my post and point where i say he should not wear this or that, im pointing out if he can wear suits whats up with him doing photo sessions for politics in a rag?

he is a simple guy then why does he live in a palace? and why he drives land cruiser  and why he trvels in the helicopter of jahangir tareen


----------



## Marshmallow

W.11 said:


> you are so ignorant try to read my post and point where i say he should not wear this or that, im pointing out if he can wear suits *whats up with him doing photo sessions for politics in a rag?*
> 
> he is a simple guy then why does he live in a palace? and why he drives land cruiser  and why he trvels in the helicopter of jahangir tareen



o god,if in normal life,hes wearin ordinary clothes most of da time,n anyone takes da pix then ofcourse his pix wud mostly be showin same normal clothes,is it so hard for u to get it?

bani gala is not palace,its a big place but very simply furnishd!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Marshmallow said:


> o god,if in normal life,hes wearin ordinary clothes most of da time,n anyone takes da pix then ofcourse his pix wud mostly be showin same normal clothes,is it so hard for u to get it?
> 
> bani gala is not palace,its a big place but very simply furnishd!



he like to dress as a common person but he travels in a land cruiser, why is that?

why doesnt he sell his land cruiser gather some money and use it for his publicity stunt, opps i mean for the walfare of pakistan by promoting his conglomerate opps i mean NGO called tehreek insaf


----------



## Marshmallow

W.11 said:


> he like to dress as a common person but he travels in a land cruiser, why is that?
> 
> why doesnt he sell his land cruiser gather some money and use it for his publicity stunt, opps i mean for the walfare of pakistan by promoting his conglomerate opps i mean NGO called tehreek insaf



hehe u hav no clue hw much he is into charity?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Marshmallow said:


> hehe u hav no clue hw much he is into charity?



if he does so much charity then why he doesnt offer his land cruiser nd bani gala palace for charity


----------



## Marshmallow

W.11 said:


> if he does so much charity then why he doesnt offer his land cruiser nd bani gala palace for charity



u r being stupid nw

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

Marshmallow said:


> u r being stupid nw



tum ne to bataya nahi ke woh rag pehen ker land cruiser me q ghumta he


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> @Leader @Armstrong
> 
> 
> differnce between da two



You didnt mention me!  im also a big IK supporter u know!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> You didnt mention me!  im also a big IK supporter u know!



lol sorry 



W.11 said:


> tum ne to bataya nahi ke woh rag pehen ker land cruiser me q ghumta he

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> @Leader @Armstrong @A.Rafay
> 
> 
> differnce between da two


Imran Khan is the real leader! A leader has special signs of his own! He is not a wadera feeding on poor peoples money who ruled two times before but still hungry for power!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> Imran Khan is the real leader! A leader has special signs of his own! He is not a wadera feeding on poor peoples money who ruled two times before but still hungry for power!



yes but W.11 doesnt undrstand it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> yes but W.11 doesnt undrstand it



People who visit Nine Zero are afraid to Understand!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> People who visit Nine Zero are afraid to Understand!



wht is nine zero?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> wht is nine zero?



Do i really have to tell you twice my dear?? It seems you have a weak memory! Nine Zero is the Headquarters of Altaf Hussains Party MQM!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> Do i really have to tell you twice my dear?? It seems you have a weak memory! Nine Zero is the Headquarters of Altaf Hussains Party MQM!



pely kub bataya tha?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

A.Rafay said:


> Imran Khan is the real leader! A leader has special signs of his own! He is not a wadera feeding on poor peoples money who ruled two times before but still hungry for power!



how do you know if imran khan and his lota party wont feed on poor, he has the same people musharraf hve, better then elect musharrf then imran khan

SMQ is doing seat adjustment with looting waderas of PMLF himself? imran khan said that he doesnt want to do politics like sheikh rasheed now doing set adjustment with him?

imran khan deplores political parties having militant wings while ISF has militant wings himself?






he wears a rag and shows himself a simple guy while he spends millions of rupees on TV ads and drives land cruiser?


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> pely kub bataya tha?



Remember on a thread you asked me what is 90 and i explained you! You reaally cant remember?? Ohh my Lord!! The power of Fast food is really showing its sign on marsha!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> Remember on a thread you asked me what is 90 and i explained you! You reaally cant remember?? Ohh my Lord!! The power of Fast food is really showing its sign on marsha!!



ok ok u told me


----------



## CrazyPaki

for some entertainment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

@W.11 

dang you are retarded. 
You are comparing a private citizen's clothes and completely ignoring a public servants house. 
People like you are so stupid that you can't seem to understand the difference between halal money and haram. 
Imran Khan earned all his money in a halal way, he can buy the moon with his money if he wanted. It's his money. 
Nawz on the other hand... what qualifications does he have? where did he earn his money? what job did he ever do outside politics? Where did his money come from?
These are the kinds of questions educated and smart people ask, not your paindu type questions of a guys suit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Rusty said:


> @W.11
> 
> dang you are retarded.
> You are comparing a private citizen's clothes and completely ignoring a public servants house.
> People like you are so stupid that you can't seem to understand the difference between halal money and haram.
> Imran Khan earned all his money in a halal way, he can buy the moon with his money if he wanted. It's his money.
> Nawz on the other hand... what qualifications does he have? where did he earn his money? what job did he ever do outside politics? Where did his money come from?
> These are the kinds of questions educated and smart people ask, not your paindu type questions of a guys suit.



lol dude ever tried to win an arguement with your non insulting posts?

i am a paindu? lol dude im from karachi, karachiites arnt paindus first of all you guys are

i think your IQ is very low you didnt ever comprehend my argument, my argument is this guy is hypocrite, i dont care what he does with his money

someone said he is simple i proved it he is hypocrite

nawaz is a public servant right, but how do you know he made his palace with haraam money? not until its proved or ECP bans him for doing so?

why do you not answer these question how nawaz made money in the 'illegal way'

and for the record i despise nawaz more than you buddy dont try to mistake me for his supporter

if imran can buy moon with his money then with such money i guess he doesnt need donations and waste those hard earned people's money on TV ads like PTI is his some conglomerate

if nawaz guy is so bad then it ws imran who accepted 'gfts' from nawaz, a land for making shaukat khanam, imran i guess also accepted land as a gift from nawaz for building his bani gla palace


----------



## Leader

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.... I am dead !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

W.11 said:


> lol dude ever tried to win an arguement with your non insulting posts?
> 
> i am a paindu? lol dude im from karachi, karachiites arnt paindus first of all you guys are
> 
> i think your IQ is very low you didnt ever comprehend my argument, my argument is this guy is hypocrite, i dont care what he does with his money
> 
> someone said he is simple i proved it he is hypocrite
> 
> nawaz is a public servant right, but how do you know he made his palace with haraam money? not until its proved or ECP bans him for doing so?
> 
> why do you not answer these question how nawaz made money in the 'illegal way'
> 
> and for the record i despise nawaz more than you buddy dont try to mistake me for his supporter
> 
> if imran can buy moon with his money then with such money i guess he doesnt need donations and waste those hard earned people's money on TV ads like PTI is his some conglomerate
> 
> if nawaz guy is so bad then it ws imran who accepted 'gfts' from nawaz, a land for making shaukat khanam, imran i guess also accepted land as a gift from nawaz for building his bani gla palace



I just call em like I sees em. 
If you act retarded I will call you retarded 

And I am from Karachi too, and I know for a fact that Karachities are some of the most retarded people on earth. Why else would "middle class" people vote for a terrorist party?
Yes, I know your argument, your argument is "HEY LOOK EVERYONE, IMRAN KHAN SPEND $200 OF HIS OWN MONEY ON HIS SUIT SO HE IS A HYPOCRITE"
Retarded logic from a retarded guy who lives in a retarded city. 
Imran Khan has done more for the country of Pakistan than all the politicans combined. While Altaf bhai is giving rallies over the telephone, Imran is raising money for hospital, schools and relief efforts. 
of course since you are so retarded you won't understand what "running a charity" means. It doesn't mean that you become mother Terisa and give up all other parts of your life. Bill gates, the richest man on earth spend almost all his time on charity. No one says "look Bill is wearing a nice watch so he is a hypocrite" 

The rest of diarrhea that you typed is just that. Attacking a charity for your political gain. Shame on you. And it's not even good political gain, you just want another thief/murderer to come to office who will further destroy Pakistan. 
There is a special place in hell for people like you.



Leader said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.... I am dead !!!



Sorry bro, but it's photoshoped

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Rusty said:


> Sorry bro, but it's photoshoped



ah thanks, nai tay mien tay khushi nal hi mar jana si....


----------



## Bratva

*Growing rifts: Internal dissent dampens PTI&#8217;s popularity*

PESHAWAR: 
Contrary to Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chief Imran Khan&#8217;s public assertions of sweeping the general elections, the party&#8217;s popularity seems to be crumbling in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) &#8211; widely considered to be its stronghold.
Reports of internal rifts over the allotment of tickets are surfacing with party activists accusing the provincial cabinet and parliamentary board members of favouritism and ignoring ideological party workers.

Several notable leaders such as Hazara Region President Ali Asghar, provincial youth wing&#8217;s former president Murad Saeed from Swat, Shibli Faraz from Kohat, Ziaullah Afridi from Peshawar, Nadeem Khan from Mardan and provincial leader Hashim Baber were not considered for party tickets to contest the polls under PTI&#8217;s banner.

Furthermore, on PK-83 constituency of Swat, a party ticket was given to Azmat Ali Khan who is the son-in-law of Azam Swati and has recently joined PTI, whereas in Nowshera, tickets were given to those loyal to Pervaiz Khattak instead of old party leaders from the district. Similarly, in NA-2, a ticket was given to former bureaucrat Khalid Masood instead of Hamidul Haq and Faheem Khan.

Party activists accused the provincial parliamentary board members of unfairly allotting a ticket to Arbab Jhandad, a relative of former Awami National Party K-P agriculture minister Arbab Ayub Jan.

Hashim Baber told The Express Tribune the district cabinets were given 24 hours to shortlist candidates for party tickets, while those who lost the intra-party elections were not even included in the parliamentary board.
&#8220;The provincial parliamentary board&#8217;s decisions were made against PTI&#8217;s policy, and party workers at the grassroot level were not consulted regarding electable candidates,&#8221; said Baber, alleging tickets were only distributed among Azam Swati&#8217;s and Pervaiz Khattak&#8217;s groups.

Consequently, Baber has decided to contest elections as an independent candidate.

PTI&#8217;s provincial leadership is also facing criticism from Insaf Youth Wing leaders over not allotting 25% of the total seats to youth candidates as was previously pledged by PTI Chairperson Imran Khan. Under the policy, youth (below the age of 35) affiliated with PTI should have been allotted tickets for seven seats out of 35 for the National Assembly from K-P, and 25 seats for the provincial assembly out of the 99 general seats. However, the ground reality goes against the announced promise, claimed members of the youth wing.

Taking notice of growing differences within the party, the central leadership has decided to convene a review meeting of the central parliamentary board on Sunday (today) in which final decisions will be taken regarding allotment of tickets, said former K-P Insaf Student Federation President Hussain Akhunzada.

Published in The Express Tribune, April 7th, 2013.


----------



## Leader

the lion heart !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

@Marshmallow this must be you...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rusty

A video by a fellow Canadian 

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=368534633256087[/video]


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*PTI fundraiser aims for Guinness Book record
*

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf&#8217;s youth wing has come up with an innovative strategy to raise funds to finance its youth members to contest the upcoming general elections.

Ahmad Moeenuddin and Ali Mehdi of the PTI Youth Wing launched fundyourtsunami.com where blocks of pixels can be bought to colour an image on the website.

&#8220;The Pakistani youth has the talent, has the passion but lack resources the likes of which are enjoyed by other parties.

&#8220;The idea is to raise funds by selling blocks of pixels and colour an iconic black and white image that we have on the website. With each block, a person can leave their details along with their picture attached,&#8221; Mehdi explained.

The campaign is also aiming to set a record for the biggest fundraiser in social media history.

&#8220;&#8216;Fund your tsunami&#8217; will be the biggest fund raising project in social media history, and a candidate for the Guinness Book of Records. Thanks to the support of Jahangir Tareen and Imran Khan, the youth is having their voice heard and policies implemented,&#8221; Moeenuddin said

PTI fundraiser aims for Guinness Book record | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Murad Saeed ( Official ) NA 29 Swat Candidate

- Hafiz e QURAAN 
- Founder of ISF
- Master Environmental sciences
- winner of best student of Asia in 2008 in KOREA .
- winner of Allama Iqbal shield , received from president pakistan .
- FOUR time win national debates- 

28 years old

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=126067517586061


----------



## Leader

https://soundcloud.com/pti-social-m...oundcloud.com/pti-social-media/sets/pti-songs


okay here are some of the famous PTI songs....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tayyab1796

Leader said:


> https://soundcloud.com/pti-social-m...oundcloud.com/pti-social-media/sets/pti-songs
> 
> 
> okay here are some of the famous PTI songs....


when will the tickets be announced ...can't wait


----------



## Leader

Tayyab1796 said:


> when will the tickets be announced ...can't wait



2 more days...


----------



## Bratva




----------



## CrazyPaki

9 days till the big day, shake Karachi guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tayyab1796

Leader said:


>


 That is some cavalry charge ... The horses are in position , flags are up , the propaganda salvos from Noon-league are firing full broadsides , Time for foot soliders like me to form in straight line formation , shoulder to shoulder .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Tayyab1796 said:


> That is some cavalry charge ... The horses are in position , flags are up , the propaganda salvos from Noon-league are firing full broadsides , Time for foot soliders like me to form in straight line formation , shoulder to shoulder .



shoulder to shoulder, watch dawn news right now, Pindi fort is conquered by PTI !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151549744236928

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

Give Imran a chance- Rauf Klasra
give IK a chance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tayyab1796

Leader said:


> shoulder to shoulder, watch dawn news right now, Pindi fort is conquered by PTI !!


watched with all my friends and cheered ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Tayyab1796 said:


> watched with all my friends and cheered ...


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader @Tayyab1796 @CrazyPaki

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CrazyPaki

@ Marshmallow
dam straight  
i just called karachi to confirm a good 200 plus votes from my family plus, the extra friends that are unaccounted for that they are going to bring with them at the polling station

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ehsan Riaz

Imran khan is the only leader in pakistan who had done what he had spoken. so we should give him a chance for he is the only leader who is much better in all our political system.and what of relations of IK with musharaf, every leader had such pictures with army leader and many are still looking toward the GHQ, so we should not believe in such rubbish and look for our future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

CrazyPaki said:


> @ Marshmallow
> dam straight
> i just called karachi to confirm a good 200 plus votes from my family plus, the extra friends that are unaccounted for that they are going to bring with them at the polling station



my whole family also gunna vote for him...n thos who cant r doin campaign for him in diffrnt ways

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CrazyPaki

Marshmallow said:


> my whole family also gunna vote for him...n thos who cant r doin campaign for him in diffrnt ways


same, sadly i wont be able to come and join them cuz i got exams but i hope they allow overseas to vote

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

CrazyPaki said:


> same, sadly i wont be able to come and join them cuz i got exams but i hope they *allow overseas* to vote



i heard its not happennin


----------



## CrazyPaki

Marshmallow said:


> i heard its not happennin


lets give them, benefit of the doubt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Aleem khan is asked to step back in Party's interest.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=406689499429608


----------



## Bratva

@Leader you know a person name Barrister Asif Raza who recently joined PTI and getting a ticket from Sialkot NA 113 or NA 111 (firdous Ashiq Awan Halqa)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Starting from right, second person. He is Barrister Asif Raza. Young dynamic, handsome and most prolific person i ever interacted. By profession he is a lawyer and a teacher. He teaches Corporate Law at a reputed university in Lahore in evening and practices law in morning. I was his student and interacted with him for whole one semester. A great teacher. Down to earth and humble person

He belongs to elite class and used to come to university in his BMW SUV  yet he knows how to carry himself and studied Barristery from London

He is young, 26-30 age and he will be the PTI NA candidate from sialkot NA 113 or NA 111

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

mafiya said:


> @Leader you know a person name Barrister Asif Raza who recently joined PTI and getting a ticket from Sialkot NA 113 or NA 111 (firdous Ashiq Awan Halqa)



young, handsome and educated but why he got ticket by joining just now?

isnt belwal also young, handsome and educated?


----------



## Bratva

W.11 said:


> young, handsome and educated but why he got ticket by joining just now?
> 
> isnt belwal also young, handsome and educated?



Firdous aashiq Awaan kay area may koi suitable banda nahi mil raha tha. So that's why the recently joined Barrister Asif Got the ticket. and not joining now,,, joining recently


----------



## W.11

mafiya said:


> Firdous aashiq Awaan kay area may koi suitable banda nahi mil raha tha. So that's why the recently joined Barrister Asif Got the ticket. and not joining now,,, joining recently



BS argument, you can always give the seat later if you win it to more capable person, the point to be noted is joining recently


----------



## Bratva

W.11 said:


> BS argument, you can always give the seat later if you win it to more capable person, the point to be noted is joining recently



Yes joining recently. Because of his profession, he was hesitant to join politics, recently he took a break from both teaching and chamber. Hence joining recently


----------



## W.11

mafiya said:


> Yes joining recently. Because of his profession, he was hesitant to join politics, recently he took a break from both teaching and chamber. Hence joining recently



as elections are near? lol


----------



## Bratva

W.11 said:


> young, handsome and educated but why he got ticket by joining just now?
> 
> isnt belwal also young, handsome and educated?



Is bilawal bhutto a teacher and and earned his daal routi by doing a job in Pakistan?



W.11 said:


> as elections are near? lol



Yup,,, You Jelly Bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

mafiya said:


> Is bilawal bhutto a teacher and and earned his daal routi by doing a job in Pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup,,, You Jelly Bro?




there is not one principle pti is giving tickets


----------



## Bratva

W.11 said:


> there is not one principle pti is giving tickets



Yeah kia chinese Likhi hay? 

Anyways, this person is a new entrant in politics. Like Waleed Iqbaal. What's the problem if he joined recently?

and there is no old Party worker in that area whose Haq is snatched by giving ticket to Asif Raza.


----------



## W.11

mafiya said:


> Yeah kia chinese Likhi hay?
> 
> Anyways, this person is a new entrant in politics. Like Waleed Iqbaal. What's the problem if he joined recently?
> 
> and there is no old Party worker in that area whose Haq is snatched by giving ticket to Asif Raza.



what's that one principle PTI is allotting tickets?

whats that one true thing you are looking for in your candidates?

1) is he winnable

2) is he professional and educated?

3) is he giving good donations to PTI?

4) is he selected from merit based selection from intra party elections?


----------



## Bratva

W.11 said:


> what's that one principle PTI is allotting tickets?



Young and educated persons first. 

Than Party workers which are new to Political scene

Than the seasoned politicians




> ISLAMABAD: Cricketer-turned-politician Imran Khan lived up to his word.
> 
> He had promised to introduce fresh blood into Pakistan&#8217;s politics, which has been monopolised for decades by feudal lords and capitalists. And he did just that.
> 
> The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf (PTI) took &#8216;remarkable risks&#8217; and awarded 80% of party tickets to political new comers instead of relying on &#8216;electable&#8217; candidates. The party, however, has full faith in these &#8216;non-electable&#8217; candidates and hopes to sweep next month&#8217;s parliamentary elections.
> &#8220;We have awarded over 80% tickets to the non-electable who have never been a part of any assembly,&#8221; said Imran while announcing party tickets for the youth on Monday. &#8220;The PTI is making history today by allotting 35% of tickets to the youth. And this will, of course, make a &#8216;Naya Pakistan&#8217;,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Imran said his party would field 800 candidates across the country. Of them, over 600 are debutantes &#8211; and 35% are below the age of 40, he added.



http://tribune.com.pk/story/536149/game-changers-imran-injects-fresh-blood-into-national-politics/


----------



## W.11

mafiya said:


> Young and educated persons first.
> 
> Than Party workers which are new to Political scene
> 
> Than the seasoned politicians



and this principle governs all the constituencies even if imran or not alike?

because it seems the priorities are different in different constituencies?


----------



## Bratva

W.11 said:


> and this principle governs all the constituencies even if imran or not alike?
> 
> because it seems the priorities are different in different constituencies?



Yes, but a certain bend does not mean the candidates selected after ignoring party workers of said constituency


----------



## CrazyPaki

hanif abbasi in big trouble watch from 27:00 on words
the so called people support that he runs his mouth about


----------



## Leader

mafiya said:


> @Leader you know a person name Barrister Asif Raza who recently joined PTI and getting a ticket from Sialkot NA 113 or NA 111 (firdous Ashiq Awan Halqa)



No, I dont know him, probably a good decision... lets hope he wins, and better than Hussain Gujjar for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid Rasheed

Imran Khan Apni Position Lose ker raha hai Ahista ahista


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Abid Rasheed said:


> Imran Khan Apni Position Lose ker raha hai Ahista ahista



Aap kyon pareshan hein ? Agar woh loose kar raha hey to kerney do


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=174544556034494





Geo TV Great Debate - Budget Policy (Asad Umer representing PTI)
A must watch..
@Leader, @Tiger Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

@Karachiite I think this video above will win us, your vote for PTI 

welcome to the family brother ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> @Karachiite I think this video above will win us, your vote for PTI
> 
> welcome to the family brother ...



Yes Wellcome To ! A Dreamy Family Which Thinks It Will win Every Single Seat From Allover Pakistan?
Wake Up It Wont Gona Happen ! Friend Its Just Ur Little Dreams? & thats It?
Come &live In Real World Plz?


----------



## Jango

Anybody seeing that Asma Shirazi show?

A few young folks are asking pretty stupid questions, especially the one in the front row corner and that Sialkot one, there are some good questions as well though.

Asad Umar rocking the show though, he really does have some style and charisma about him...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tayyab1796

nuclearpak said:


> Anybody seeing that Asma Shirazi show?
> 
> A few young folks are asking pretty stupid questions, especially the one in the front row corner and that Sialkot one, there are some good questions as well though.
> 
> Asad Umar rocking the show though, he really does have some style and charisma about him...


Just goes on to show how dumb some people really r ...one of them said Imran changed his stance on drones ... empty heads


----------



## Jango

Tayyab1796 said:


> Just goes on to show how dumb some people really r ...one of them said Imran changed his stance on drones ... empty heads



That guy atleast accepted the explanation and admitted the other person's stance.

The sialkot one was absolutely irritating. This way everyone could start giving examples of his constituency.


----------



## Karachiite

Leader said:


> @Karachiite I think this video above will win us, your vote for PTI
> 
> welcome to the family brother ...



Thanks and watched it, I like their idea of progressive taxation. Also I think currently PTIs the only party that has talked about eradicating corruption and improving education. Both PML-N and PPP have ignored them. And today I just read a report that stated that there is going to be a 13% rise in defence budget


----------



## CrazyPaki

anyone got a link for the full program ?


----------



## Leader

Karachiite said:


> Thanks and watched it, I like their idea of progressive taxation. Also I think currently PTIs the only party that has talked about eradicating corruption and improving education. Both PML-N and PPP have ignored them. And today I just read a report that stated that there is going to be a 13% rise in defence budget



yes, they are getting it done in interm govt so that no objection be raised...



CrazyPaki said:


> anyone got a link for the full program ?



I dont watch tv, I think you will find it on siasat . pk


----------



## CrazyPaki

found it, great program and Asad umar sounds great


----------



## Kompromat

Asad Omar speaks....others look clueless..


----------



## Rafael

Guys after reading columns of Haroon Rashid, Hassan Nisar and Munir Baloch (true friends of IK and PTI), I am losing hope. We may only be able to form govt. in KPK if we are lucky.

Pakistan is fast becoming a lost cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Rafael said:


> Guys after reading columns of Haroon Rashid, Hassan Nisar and Munir Baloch (true friends of IK and PTI), I am losing hope. We may only be able to form govt. in KPK if we are lucky.
> 
> Pakistan is fast becoming a lost cause.



This was never in doubt...a government in KPK and Punjab seems the only possibility with a government is KPK seeming more possible. Federal is out of the question.

This feudalism is so deeply ingrained in our society that it is hard to change it.

But lets keep up hope, maybe the voter turn out will be large.


----------



## Rafael

nuclearpak said:


> This was never in doubt...a government in KPK and Punjab seems the only possibility with a government is KPK seeming more possible. Federal is out of the question.
> 
> This feudalism is so deeply ingrained in our society that it is hard to change it.
> 
> But lets keep up hope, maybe the voter turn out will be large.



The govt. in KPK too looks difficult now. Lets see what is in store for us.


----------



## Luftwaffe

batmannow said:


> Yes Wellcome To ! A Dreamy Family Which Thinks It Will win Every Single Seat From Allover Pakistan?
> Wake Up It Wont Gona Happen ! Friend Its Just Ur Little Dreams? & thats It?
> Come &live In Real World Plz?



So in other words you support status quo and corrupt shareef brothers + ppp, alright ty for clarifying and condolences mushy lost badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Luftwaffe said:


> So in other words you support status quo and corrupt shareef brothers + ppp, alright ty for clarifying and condolences mushy lost badly.



Lost Badly? He Even Didnt Went To Elections! Yet? No Friend Its Nt Over Yet?
I Dont Support Any Status Co, either Its From PTI Or Any One Else?
Keep Ur Condolences Up Tight, Unwill Need It In Few Weeks


----------



## Luftwaffe

batmannow said:


> Lost Badly? He Even Didnt Went To Elections! Yet? No Friend Its Nt Over Yet?
> I Dont Support Any Status Co, either Its From PTI Or Any One Else?
> Keep Ur Condolences Up Tight, Unwill Need It In Few Weeks



Its over for mushy, 21 days left mushy is badly stuck. Obviously you attack IK PTI all the time, again condolences it's alright mushy can take part in Election in 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Luftwaffe said:


> Its over for mushy, 21 days left mushy is badly stuck. Obviously you attack IK PTI all the time, again condolences it's alright mushy can take part in Election in 2023.



Keep It Up Its Ur Time For The Joy U May r In, bt As I Said It, U Never Know Whts Comming 2mmarow For Who?
So jst Be mature, & Plz Do Something Better Thn That College Level stuff? U Think By His Arrest PTI Hve Won The Elections? Come On Wake Up?


----------



## saiyan0321

> So jst Be mature, & Plz Do Something Better Thn That College Level stuff? U Think By His Arrest PTI Hve Won The Elections? Come On Wake Up?



I think his arrest or no arrest can ever effect any political party. His party is weak. they dont have that level of hype nor local strength. Musharraf will find it hard to run in these elections. He is right now stuck with an arrest warrant. he has to solve this and then he has to solve where he will run from and then will he be able to run. find it really hard to do. 

Maybe you can stop this "see in the future thing and enjoy your time while it lasts" stuff. Look at the things from this prospective . right now as things are musharraf games looks finished unless something shockingly radical things happen in the future.


----------



## batmannow

nuclearpak said:


> This was never in doubt...a government in KPK and Punjab seems the only possibility with a government is KPK seeming more possible. Federal is out of the question.
> 
> This feudalism is so deeply ingrained in our society that it is hard to change it.
> 
> But lets keep up hope, maybe the voter turn out will be large.


It Will Only Happen With A Fuji Boot, Try Wht Ever Can bt Its The Bitter Truth We Should Accept?



saiyan0321 said:


> I think his arrest or no arrest can ever effect any political party. His party is weak. they dont have that level of hype nor local strength. Musharraf will find it hard to run in these elections. He is right now stuck with an arrest warrant. he has to solve this and then he has to solve where he will run from and then will he be able to run. find it really hard to do.
> 
> Maybe you can stop this "see in the future thing and enjoy your time while it lasts" stuff. Look at the things from this prospective . right now as things are musharraf games looks finished unless something shockingly radical things happen in the future.


Thts All Is Your Feelings, N Thts Oky Bt You Never Know Wht May Happen Pakistan 2mmarow, & U Strat Thinking differently?


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1606;&#1575;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1589;&#1604; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740;

&#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1657;&#1740; &#1608;&#1740; &#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1746; &#1570;&#1662; &#1606;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1711;&#1746; &#1670;&#1606;&#1583; &#1583;&#1606; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1575;&#1589;&#1605;&#1729; &#1588;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608; &#1588;&#1608; &#1662;&#1606;&#1672;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1705;&#1575; &#1662;&#1606;&#1672;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1581;&#1606;&#1740;&#1601; &#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606;&#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1581;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1748; &#1575;&#1587;&#1740; &#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1588;&#1608; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1581;&#1740;&#1606;&#1601; &#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1740; &#1606;&#1746; &#1580;&#1576; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1672; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608; &#1583;&#1726;&#1605;&#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1583;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1748; &#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1657;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1587;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1586; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1729;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1606;&#1746; &#1585;&#1575;&#1747;&#1608;&#1606;&#1672; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1583; &#1588;&#1729;&#1575;&#1572;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1606;&#1740;&#1583; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1585;&#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1726;&#1681;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1748; &#1729;&#1585;&#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1729; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585;&#1604;&#1740;&#1575; &#1582;&#1585;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1587;&#1705;&#1578;&#1575;&#1748; &#1576;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1705;&#1608; &#1672;&#1585;&#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1588;&#1608;&#1705;&#1578; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606;&#1605; &#1662;&#1585; &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1729; &#1570;&#1589;&#1601; &#1705;&#1575; &#1582;&#1608;&#1583; &#1705;&#1588; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1570;&#1662;&#1705;&#1608; &#1740;&#1575;&#1583; &#1729;&#1608; &#1711;&#1575; &#1748;&#1748;&#1578;&#1608; &#1585;&#1575;&#1747; &#1608;&#1606;&#1672; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608; &#1576;&#1740;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1601; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1608; &#1705;&#1585;&#1587;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1606;&#1588;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1670;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1662;&#1575;&#1711;&#1604; &#1729;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1575; &#1570;&#1662; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1578;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587;&#1740; &#1606;&#1588;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1606;&#1726;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1705;&#1746; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1586; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1608;&#1670;&#1726;&#1740; &#1581;&#1585;&#1705;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1583;&#1587; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1578;&#1705; &#1578;&#1711;&#1606;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1606;&#1575;&#1670;&#1548; &#1606;&#1575;&#1670; &#1705;&#1585; &#1582;&#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1586;&#1729; &#1576;&#1726;&#1711;&#1578;&#1575;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1740;&#1729; &#1662;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1747; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585; &#1587;&#1705;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1576; &#1581;&#1575;&#1590;&#1585; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; 

&#1587;&#1575;&#1586;&#1588; &#1705;&#1575; &#1662;&#1604;&#1575;&#1657;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;

&#1705;&#1608; &#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1657;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1705; &#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1570;&#1662; &#1705;&#1608; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1747; &#1711;&#1575; &#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1740;&#1729; &#1711;&#1657;&#1726;&#1740;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1586;&#1588; &#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1606;&#1672;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1605;&#1711;&#1604;*&#1585; &#1581;&#1606;&#1740;&#1601; &#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1587;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1584;&#1585;&#1740;&#1593;&#1746; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1608; &#1582;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1726;&#1575;&#1747; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740; &#1662;&#1575;&#1711;&#1604; &#1705;&#1578;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606; &#1662;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1746; &#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1662;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1740;&#1729; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1747; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1740; &#1578;&#1608; &#1729;&#1585; &#1729;&#1585;&#1576;&#1729; &#1606;&#1575;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1729;&#1608; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608; &#1670;&#1606;&#1583; 100 &#1594;&#1606;&#1672;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1584;&#1585;&#1740;&#1593;&#1746; &#1576;&#1606;&#1740; &#1711;&#1575;&#1604;&#1729; &#1662;&#1585; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1747; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1583;&#1608; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1729; &#1587;&#1740;&#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1747; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1729;&#1608;&#1578;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726; &#1662;&#1575;&#1572;&#1722; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1657;&#1608;&#1681; &#1705;&#1746; &#1729;&#1587;&#1662;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1662;&#1729;&#1606;&#1670;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1747; &#1578;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1729;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1587;&#1705;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1606;&#1705;&#1729; &#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1740; &#1583;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1585;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1582;&#1608;&#1601;&#1584;&#1575;&#1583;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1662;&#1578;&#1729; &#1705;&#1729; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1670;&#1604; &#1580;&#1575;&#1747; &#1578;&#1608; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1670;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1570;&#1662; &#1705;&#1608; &#1740;&#1729; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575; &#1670;&#1604;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746;&#1575;&#1587; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1576;&#1729; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1657;&#1705;&#1657; &#1705;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1593; &#1579;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1747; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1608; &#1729;&#1672;&#1740; &#1672;&#1575;&#1604; &#1583;&#1740; &#1711;&#1574; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1670;&#1606;&#1583; &#1594;&#1606;&#1672;&#1746; &#1662;&#1705;&#1681;&#1746; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1608; &#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1575; &#1605;&#1729;&#1606;&#1711;&#1575; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1606;&#1705;&#1729; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1583;&#1608; &#1605;&#1729;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1747; &#1729;&#1587;&#1662;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1662;&#1729;&#1606;&#1670;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1740;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1670;&#1740;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1594;&#1740;&#1585; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1585;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1606;&#1575;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1729;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1747; &#1711;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1729;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1711;&#1740; &#1578;&#1608; &#1608;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1578;&#1575; &#1580;&#1608; &#1576;&#1746; &#1606;&#1592;&#1740;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585; &#1582;&#1608;&#1583; &#1705;&#1588; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575;&#1748; &#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1575; &#1587;&#1740;&#1604; &#1606;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729; &#1662;&#1726;&#1585;&#1578;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1662;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587; &#1657;&#1726;&#1585;&#1740;&#1672; &#1705;&#1746; &#1578;&#1575;&#1740;&#1657;&#1604; &#1587;&#1746; &#1570;&#1662; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1586;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608; &#1711;&#1575;&#1748; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1576;&#1729; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1657;&#1705;&#1657; &#1578;&#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1593; &#1579;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1606;&#1575;&#1585;&#1590; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1672;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1604;&#1747; &#1605;&#1585;&#1740;&#1605; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1575; &#1587;&#1740;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740; &#1740;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1747; &#1711;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1606;&#1586; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1740;&#1711;&#1606;&#1672;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1583;&#1726;&#1608;&#1575;&#1722; &#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1587;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740; &#1575;&#1711;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1729;&#1608; &#1711;&#1574; &#1729;&#1740;*&#1722;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Rafael said:


> Guys after reading columns of Haroon Rashid, Hassan Nisar and Munir Baloch (true friends of IK and PTI), I am losing hope. We may only be able to form govt. in KPK if we are lucky.
> 
> Pakistan is fast becoming a lost cause.



I respect HR and HN but if we are to loose our hopes due to merely a couple of columns or an episode of a tv show then its a shame for us. Both HN and HR are in media and we know the media, I don't want to criticize them, but its too early to say why they've suddenly gone against IK and PTI.. 

I've never took interest in Pak Politics throughout my entire life, never voted, never even wanted to discuss country's political matters. But today I am a Tabdeeli Rzakaar, I've convinced my whole family (who also never voted before) to vote this time for change, I've worked extensively for PTI recently, and as a result I've been given much bigger responsibility under TR Program in my constituency. 

I am telling all this, because I've came thus far just because of Imran Khan and mainly for Pakistan. I had trust on IK and I am not going to loose it when our main target (May 11) is so close. Lets finish what we aimed for, and then we'll see what we'll have after May 11th. Lets give it our best shot and pray to ALLAH. 

Like what IK says "ALLAH ne insaan ke hath main sirf koshish di hy.. Qamyabi WO deta hy."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

PTI should hire a team of ex-SSGs to protect IK. These morons will try again, and if something happens to him,even the hell wont house these balded twins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pboy

We should always be realistic, but losing hope? No Way!

Hopefully the ECP manages to bring many voters to the polls.

More Voters = Advantage PTI


Im sure no one even thought that the creation of Pakistan would be possible back in 40s except a few wise men who made people believe. They instilled belief in peoples mind, they instilled trust, they instilled Jazba!

Thats exactly what I see in IK. Im not comparing Immy to Quaid or Liaquat sir, but he is the one who IMO comes close to these wise men. 

OUT with feudalism, OUT with corruption, OUT with tested and tried failures.

IN with Naya Pakistan. IN with belief and trust!

Not let some columns or articles make you lose hope. Never ever lose hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luftwaffe

batmannow said:


> Keep It Up Its Ur Time For The Joy U May r In, bt As I Said It, U Never Know Whts Comming 2mmarow For Who?



Told you mushy in troubled waters and now the last nail in the coffin, condolences my friend, 21 days are not enough for mushy to gather support, I would agree with you about lal masjid ops but will never agree with you for taking part in WOT, slashing F-16s orders and that money never went to earth quake victims, will never agree with you on why emergency was imposed and judiciary was arrested, constitution being violated, will not agree with you on why shamsi base was given to US, deals were made secretly with US and among other things you need to give us some very solid answers to satisfy people. 

Again you are attacking IK-PTI what is your problem with PTI you never speak about pml/ppp why are you so hurt mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

From PTI facebook page
SO TRUE!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

@Jazzbot Did you join for Hammad Azhar's TR campaign ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> @Jazzbot Did you join for Hammad Azhar's TR campaign ?



lol I'm his TR coordinator for PP 149..  NA-121 has PP 149 and 150 under it. A team of about 360 TR's in only PP 149 has been already established during this week and almost same team is ready for PP 150, we've formed 16 teams of TR's for PP 149, one for each Union Council (UC) as PP 149 has 16 UC's. And from tomorrow we are going to launch the campaign officially in PP 149 for Hammad Azhar and Akram Usman. Unfortunately all this was delayed because tickets are just finalized a couple of days ago and we were all waiting for final go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> lol I'm his TR coordinator for PP 149..  NA-121 has PP 149 and 150 under it. A team of about 360 TR's in only PP 149 has been already established during this week and almost same team is ready for PP 150, we've formed 16 teams of TR's for PP 149, one for each Union Council (UC) as PP 149 has 16 UC's. And from tomorrow we are going to launch the campaign officially in PP 149 for Hammad Azhar and Akram Usman. Unfortunately all this was delayed because tickets are just finalized a couple of days ago and we were all waiting for final go.



good yar... lucky that you got a good person as candidate. yahan tou bas internal politics hi chal rahi hain, kaminay aleem khan ki waja say... abhi tak TR ka program bhi nahi howa... imagine !!

NA-122 ka jo PA-148 hai woh tou confirm PTI jheetay gi kyon kay Mian Aslam aagya PTI mien or Ch Ejaz withdraw kerwa liya... baki sara masla yeh PA-147 mien karay ga Shoaib Saddique, is nay abhi take contact hi nahi kiya TR program kay liye local body say, na hi koe asaar nazar aa rahe hain...they want their own paid people to do the work, while ignoring the old party workers...

had hai, party kay liye sincere nahi, bas apni dhara bazi mein lagay howe hain....

p.s. just make sure you give me good news on from NA121


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> good yar... lucky that you got a good person as candidate. yahan tou bas internal politics hi chal rahi hain, kaminay aleem khan ki waja say... abhi tak TR ka program bhi nahi howa... imagine !!
> 
> NA-122 ka jo PA-148 hai woh tou confirm PTI jheetay gi kyon kay Mian Aslam aagya PTI mien or Ch Ejaz withdraw kerwa liya... baki sara masla yeh PA-147 mien karay ga Shoaib Saddique, is nay abhi take contact hi nahi kiya TR program kay liye local body say, na hi koe asaar nazar aa rahe hain...they want their own paid people to do the work, while ignoring the old party workers...
> 
> had hai, party kay liye sincere nahi, bas apni dhara bazi mein lagay howe hain....
> 
> p.s. just make sure you give me good news on from NA121



We are lucky then to have Hammad Azhar, I've met him 3 times in last 2 days, he's a very kind person. He also gave me his own cell phone number so I could contact him directly. In our last meeting of TRs with Hammad, he said you guys are the one's who are conducting my campaign and are going door to door for me, so here have my direct cell phone number, no need to call my secretary to take appointments, come directly to me.. 

Plus Hammad is planning to visit each UC for small corner meetings with each UC's general people which no other candidate ever did before, this will be a great step. Plus, we have one confirmed seat for PTI from PP 149 because PML-N's votes here are divided. Rana Mashood got N's ticket for PP 149 which other PML-N group is participating as Independent, but they are still using NS for their campaign. These 2 groups are fighting with each other in PP 149, so its highly likely that their votes will split, which will benefit PTI  

Plus, Mian Margoob was MNA from PML-N in NA 121, who had very bad repute here and people were very angry from him and was all going towards PTI in NA-121. PML-N have tried to fix the matter by giving ticket to Mehar Ishtiaq so we are now expecting some competition for NA seat. PML-N has taken a good step as Mehar Ishtiaq was MPA from PP 150 and have good support in that area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Luftwaffe said:


> Told you mushy in troubled waters and now the last nail in the coffin, condolences my friend, 21 days are not enough for mushy to gather support, I would agree with you about lal masjid ops but will never agree with you for taking part in WOT, slashing F-16s orders and that money never went to earth quake victims, will never agree with you on why emergency was imposed and judiciary was arrested, constitution being violated, will not agree with you on why shamsi base was given to US, deals were made secretly with US and among other things you need to give us some very solid answers to satisfy people.
> 
> Again you are attacking IK-PTI what is your problem with PTI you never speak about pml/ppp why are you so hurt mate.



Wht Made U Think I Am Hurt?
Well Its Only You Guys Jumping In My Garden?
I Dont Want You Become Agree with Me On Anything, Bt It Will Be A Fun Time Comming Ahead Whenn, You Guys Will Lose Misserbly & Peoples Will Start Running Away, Same As They Did The Time Of TuQ,s Dharna?
Its Just 2 Mints Shine, Which U R In Right Now Bt After that Its Deep Drak Future Ahead?
Wht You Think They Are Going To Announce His Hangings In Chak Shezad? Dont Wory this Arrest will Be Challenged In higher Courts, Everything Willbe Fine, He Is Not Affraid Like Your Playboy Leader, Who Didnt Lunched Any Real Movment Against The Most Croupt Gop Of Allmtimes, Guss Wht He Enjoyed It? Without A Fear Of Being Aressted? Yes Same Fear With Beggness ! Which he Showen when Was Gripped ....? By asking Jemmima Khan To Go To President Musharaf & BEG HIS Relese ? Dont You Remember?
Is There Any PMLn ,ppp Cow Boy Attacking Him? No
Its Just Your Bunch Of College Kids Jumping Here Or There, Cause They Are The Ones Who Felt Threaten frist By TuQ Thn Musharaf? Accept The Reality?
Its you Guys, With Fullest of Hypocracies Who Felt In danger Nt Us?
Dont Get Excited Just keep Urself In Your Garden &everything Willbe Fine?


----------



## Luftwaffe

batmannow said:


> Wht You Think They Are Going To Announce His Hangings In Chak Shezad? Dont Wory this Arrest will Be Challenged In higher Courts, Everything Willbe Fine, He Is Not Affraid Like Your Playboy Leader, Who Didnt Lunched Any Real Movment Against The Most Croupt Gop Of Allmtimes, Guss Wht He Enjoyed It? Without A Fear Of Being Aressted? Yes Same Fear With Beggness ! Which he Showen when Was Gripped ....? By asking Jemmima Khan To Go To President Musharaf & BEG HIS Relese ? Dont You Remember?
> Is There Any PMLn ,ppp Cow Boy Attacking Him? No
> Its Just Your Bunch Of College Kids Jumping Here Or There, Cause They Are The Ones Who Felt Threaten frist By TuQ Thn Musharaf? Accept The Reality?
> Its you Guys, With Fullest of Hypocracies Who Felt In danger Nt Us?
> Dont Get Excited Just keep Urself In Your Garden &everything Willbe Fine?



Jao yaar mushy ka boot polishy, First give us convincing Answers but you don't have Answers so how'll you Answer. I don't know what are you on about you make no sense are you on meds you should take some rest because mushy is out of Elections and the rest of 21 days would be spent running here and there requesting other and in the end begging COAS Kiyani who's answer would be:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Luftwaffe said:


> Jao yaar mushy ka boot polishy, First give us convincing Answers but you don't have Answers so how'll you Answer. I don't know what are you on about you make no sense are you on meds you should take some rest because mushy is out of Elections and the rest of 21 days would be spent running here and there requesting other and in the end begging COAS Kiyani who's answer would be:


He Dont Need To Beg Anyone, He Just Need To Point Finger Who Was Who At The Time of bb,s Assination & Wht Was Kiyani,s Role In Negociations With Bb In Dubai?
May I Say, Take Ik !s Pupy To The Bed? How Its Feel Now, Ohh No you Still R Happy even takin Care His Puppy?
I Dont Mind, Kiyani Is Nearly Gone & Soon Will Be Called from Every Direction, Yes The Saviour Of The Croupts?


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> We are lucky then to have Hammad Azhar, I've met him 3 times in last 2 days, he's a very kind person. He also gave me his own cell phone number so I could contact him directly. In our last meeting of TRs with Hammad, he said you guys are the one's who are conducting my campaign and are going door to door for me, so here have my direct cell phone number, no need to call my secretary to take appointments, come directly to me..
> 
> Plus Hammad is planning to visit each UC for small corner meetings with each UC's general people which no other candidate ever did before, this will be a great step. Plus, we have one confirmed seat for PTI from PP 149 because PML-N's votes here are divided. Rana Mashood got N's ticket for PP 149 which other PML-N group is participating as Independent, but they are still using NS for their campaign. These 2 groups are fighting with each other in PP 149, so its highly likely that their votes will split, which will benefit PTI
> 
> Plus, Mian Margoob was MNA from PML-N in NA 121, who had very bad repute here and people were very angry from him and was all going towards PTI in NA-121. PML-N have tried to fix the matter by giving ticket to Mehar Ishtiaq so we are now expecting some competition for NA seat. PML-N has taken a good step as Mehar Ishtiaq was MPA from PP 150 and have good support in that area.



good... keep it up... pmln is no match to the junoon of this selfless work you guys would be doing !! 

victory is ours inshallah !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> good... keep it up... pmln is no match to the junoon of this selfless work you guys would be doing !!
> 
> victory is ours inshallah !!



BTW according to my knowledge, TRs don't have to work with PTI candidates of their constituency, TRs have their own hierarchy to follow. Its good if you're in touch with your area's candidates, otherwise you won't need anything from them. You should have been contacted with your area's TR coordinator, if you aren't contacted yet, please let me know what's your NA and PP #, if I can trace who's your area's TR coordinator I will forward his details to you, otherwise I can simply send you TR campaign manager lahore's number so you can contact him directly and inform him about the situation in your area. He will definitely do something asap for it. 

Also TR training session is held in your NA or not yet? Please let me know about these things, so I can try to help you out with this if I could.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> BTW according to my knowledge, TRs don't have to work with PTI candidates of their constituency, TRs have their own hierarchy to follow. Its good if you're in touch with your area's candidates, otherwise you won't need anything from them. You should have been contacted with your area's TR coordinator, if you aren't contacted yet, please let me know what's your NA and PP #, if I can trace who's your area's TR coordinator I will forward his details to you, otherwise I can simply send you TR campaign manager lahore's number so you can contact him directly and inform him about the situation in your area. He will definitely do something asap for it.
> 
> Also TR training session is held in your NA or not yet? Please let me know about these things, so I can try to help you out with this if I could.



oh yes thats cool. I have my coordinators number... but he was quite upset when I called him, he wanted the candidate to contact him and then move along with things...

kindly mujhko TR campaign manager ka number day do, yahan per tou koe training session bhi nahi howa for PA-147... this area is under NA 122 direct for Imran Khan, losing this seat is like losing the whole battle.

TR campaign manager andleeb hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

p.s. text me their number !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> Jao yaar mushy ka boot polishy, First give us convincing Answers but you don't have Answers so how'll you Answer. I don't know what are you on about you make no sense are you on meds you should take some rest because mushy is out of Elections and the rest of 21 days would be spent running here and there requesting other and in the end begging COAS Kiyani who's answer would be:



Ignore him . he makes no sense, talks about things are changing and when he has no answer he says " dont put you nose where it doesn't belong" dictatorship just like his leaders.


----------



## saiyan0321

> this area is under NA 122 direct for Imran Khan, losing this seat is like losing the whole battle.



He is not in my constitution.   i have mian shafiq an industrialist who is famous for not doing any sifarshi work (very important) and is non corrupt. His wife is the principle of national model high school. apparently people went to him and asked him to pressure his wife to put their children in that school but he flatly refused to influence such decision. 

The school was number 1 tied with beacon house in sheikhupura. I liked it about him. har koi wapis abai ghar chalay.


----------



## Luftwaffe

batmannow said:


> He Dont Need To Beg Anyone, He Just Need To Point Finger Who Was Who At The Time of bb,s Assination & Wht Was Kiyani,s Role In Negociations With Bb In Dubai?
> May I Say, Take Ik !s Pupy To The Bed? How Its Feel Now, Ohh No you Still R Happy even takin Care His Puppy?
> I Dont Mind, Kiyani Is Nearly Gone & Soon Will Be Called from Every Direction, Yes The Saviour Of The Croupts?



I know you feel hopeless but its ok you can vote someone better because mushy is out. Its not about bb's murder and lal mashjid mushy is not involved and not to be held accountable for lal masjid they had weapons in there Ii believe, but it is about violating Constitution, imposing emergencies, arresting judiciary, NRO and so on and the list is long enough I don't have to post so don't justify musharraf was right.


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> oh yes thats cool. I have my coordinators number... but he was quite upset when I called him, he wanted the candidate to contact him and then move along with things...
> 
> kindly mujhko TR campaign manager ka number day do, yahan per tou koe training session bhi nahi howa for PA-147... this area is under NA 122 direct for Imran Khan, losing this seat is like losing the whole battle.
> 
> TR campaign manager andleeb hai ?



Andleeb Abbas is TR campaign manager in all over the Pakistan, then there are provincial level heads, then City level, then NA and then PP, there are TR team leads even at UC level.. That's why I was saying that TRs have their own hierarchy. 

And as per my info, TR training session was held in NA-122 a couple of days ago, and TR campaign is already going on in that area. My uncle is living in Garhi Shahu, and he yesterday told me that TRs are visiting door to door in his area, even came to my uncle's home yesterday. 

I will try to get the contacts of concerned people in your area and will text you as soon as i get hold of them.

------------

Correction, I mixed NA-122 with garhi shahu.. TR training session was held in NA-122 last night in Doongi Ground Samanabad, at 7:15pm, I think you've missed it. However, let me provide you the contact details of concerned people so you can discuss it with them. Will contact you soon. And as per my info, whole TR leadership from Na-122 was there last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Andleeb Abbas is TR campaign manager in all over the Pakistan, then there are provincial level heads, then City level, then NA and then PP, there are TR team leads even at UC level.. That's why I was saying that TRs have their own hierarchy.
> 
> And as per my info, TR training session was held in NA-122 a couple of days ago, and TR campaign is already going on in that area. My uncle is living in Garhi Shahu, and he yesterday told me that TRs are visiting door to door in his area, even came to my uncle's home yesterday.
> 
> I will try to get the contacts of concerned people in your area and will text you as soon as i get hold of them.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Correction, I mixed NA-122 with garhi shahu.. TR training session was held in NA-122 last night in Doongi Ground Samanabad, at 7:15pm, I think you've missed it. However, let me provide you the contact details of concerned people so you can discuss it with them. Will contact you soon. And as per my info, whole TR leadership from Na-122 was there last night.



Yar NA122 wala do TR program howe hain dono were actually for PA-148.

nothing so far in PA-147 as far as I know, because I personally talked to the coordinator of TR for PA-147 and he himself was clueless...

I dont know what they are doing here. no activity, no office nothing as far as I see in the area... 

get me some numbers asap.


----------



## batmannow

Luftwaffe said:


> I know you feel hopeless but its ok you can vote someone better because mushy is out. Its not about bb's murder and lal mashjid mushy is not involved and not to be held accountable for lal masjid they had weapons in there Ii believe, but it is about violating Constitution, imposing emergencies, arresting judiciary, NRO and so on and the list is long enough I don't have to post so don't justify musharraf was right.



Yes you Guys Deserve Zardari,s Or NS, Who Like To Give Meals To Judges In Dogs Eating Pot?
Thats The Best Future You Can Get, Keep Your Long List Hope Fully ! It Will Find Its Rightfull Place Under Some Heavynboots Of Some Fuji, Soon How Soon Its Yet To Be Seen Bt Surly It Will Happen? Bt This Time Maybe Brutlly!


----------



## Pboy

batmannow said:


> Yes you Guys Deserve Zardari,s Or NS, Who Like To Give Meals To Judges In Dogs Eating Pot?
> Thats The Best Future You Can Get, Keep Your Long List Hope Fully ! It Will Find Its Rightfull Place Under Some Heavynboots Of Some Fuji, Soon How Soon Its Yet To Be Seen Bt Surly It Will Happen? Bt This Time Maybe Brutlly!



Dont forget that Mushy is the reason why Zardari, NS came back. He implemented NRO.

Its his fault.

He was okayish in his first years, but in the end he ruined it for himself by selling himself like a prostitute to US and violating the constitution with his idiotic stunts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Pboy said:


> Dont forget that Mushy is the reason why Zardari, NS came back. He implemented NRO.
> 
> Its his fault.
> 
> He was okayish in his first years, but in the end he ruined it for himself by selling himself like a prostitute to US and violating the constitution with his idiotic stunts.


Sorry Musharaf Wasnt Was the Reason, Why Both Zardari & Nawaz Came Into This World, & In Politics?
& if You Are Suggesting He Should Hve Killed Them Both, to Make A Clean Place For An Unexperinced former Fast Bowler Thn You May Be Wrong? My Friend?think Again?
Cause Thats The Problem With This nation ! You Guys Shouldnt Hve Voted Them Instead?
& Should Hve Made Right Dececions?


----------



## Pboy

batmannow said:


> Sorry Musharaf Wasnt Was the Reason, Why Both Zardari & Nawaz Came Into This World, & In Politics?
> & if You Are Suggesting He Should Hve Killed Them Both, to Make A Clean Place For An Unexperinced former Fast Bowler Thn You May Be Wrong? My Friend?think Again?
> Cause Thats The Problem With This nation ! You Guys Shouldnt Hve Voted Them Instead?
> & Should Hve Made Right Dececions?



Thats a pathetic excuse really. And never did I say that should have killed them, try to stay on topic.

He should not have implemented NRO. NRO IS THE REASON why Zardari and Sharif`s had the chance to come back.


----------



## batmannow

Pboy said:


> Thats a pathetic excuse really. And never did I say that should have killed them, try to stay on topic.
> 
> He should not have implemented NRO. NRO IS THE REASON why Zardari and Sharif`s had the chance to come back.



& wht You Think Without Hving Bb Or NS On The Election List, How Would It Be Seen In World?
Pathetic Thinking?


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> Yar NA122 wala do TR program howe hain dono were actually for PA-148.
> 
> nothing so far in PA-147 as far as I know, because I personally talked to the coordinator of TR for PA-147 and he himself was clueless...
> 
> I dont know what they are doing here. no activity, no office nothing as far as I see in the area...
> get me some numbers asap.



Strange, however TR programs are always held at NA level not at PP level, may they were accidentally held both times in PP 148 instead of 147. There are few issues with venues, like we initially planned for PP 150 but due to no suitable venues we had to move it to PP 149. So may be that's the problem in your area also. But TR Coordinator should know about these things.

However, the number I gave you is of Director Operations TRP Lahore, I met him last Sunday during TR program of NA 120 near MAO Collage. I hope your issues will be resolved after contacting him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Strange, however TR programs are always held at NA level not at PP level, may they were accidentally held both times in PP 148 instead of 147. There are few issues with venues, like we initially planned for PP 150 but due to no suitable venues we had to move it to PP 149. So may be that's the problem in your area also. But TR Coordinator should know about these things.
> 
> However, the number I gave you is of Director Operations TRP Lahore, I met him last Sunday during TR program of NA 120 near MAO Collage. I hope your issues will be resolved after contacting him.



hopefully, mein sabha call kar kay dekho ga usko... aaj waise asma sherazi ka program NA122 mien tha, its like 60-40 in favour of PTI a little more push and I am sure a landscape victory here as well !!

we will have a treat together on 12th of May inshallah !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

@Jazzbot sham ko car/bike rally mein ao gay, IK would be leading? 

you jelly @AstanoshKhan bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Buddy I have very tight schedule for tomorrow, lots of pre-planned things already for tomorrow..  First of all I have a project's deadline to meet, and I am working tonight very late to finish it off tonight so I will have spare time tomorrow for rest of the stuff.

We have meeting with NA candidate, then few interviews of TRs for UC coordinators selection, then a meeting with my own UC's TRs as we are going to start campaign in my own UC from Sunday and I'll be supervising it. 

I'm dying to join tomorrow's rally, but these things in hand are also important. I always have Sat + Sunday off, so I planned all these things for Saturday and just today came to know about IK's rally.. To be frank, my chances are 50-50, will try my best to be there, will contact you in case I'll come..


----------



## notorious_eagle

An excellent unbiased article highlighting Imran and his party's inner circle. 

*The men behind Imran Khan's bid to lead Pakistan*

Gathered around a table in a room in Islamabad, a group of 20 men are engaged in vigorous debate. The qualifications for a seat at the table are formidably high. One of the men is Pakistan&#8217;s most respected industrialist; another is a highly successful broadcaster; a third, one of the country&#8217;s best known political campaigners. And at the head of the table, elegantly clad in a shalwar kameez and listening attentively to each of the arguments, is the most famous Pakistani in the world: the cricket-captain-turned-political-leader, Imran Khan.

In less than four weeks, Khan hopes to be prime minister. Sixteen years after forming his party, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) or Pakistan&#8217;s Movement for Justice, the man responsible for countless improbable victories on the cricket field believes he can secure the biggest win of his life at the general election on May 11.
&#8220;It will be a clean sweep,&#8221; he has declared. &#8220;It is only a question of whether it will be a simple majority, or if we will get two-thirds.&#8221;

Once in power he&#8217;s promising to transform the country, bring an end to corruption and rescue the economy. His first move will be to close down the lavish prime-ministerial palace and set up office in his hilltop bungalow.
But is victory really within his grasp? Political analysts say the system is against him. Both of the two main parties &#8211; the Pakistan Muslim League and the Pakistan People&#8217;s Party &#8211; have networks of patrons and &#8220;feudal&#8221; landlords that control the votes of large swathes of the rural population. And the current president, Asif Ali Zardari, still benefits from the very powerful political inheritance of his late wife Benazir Bhutto and her father, Zulfikar Ali.

Yet, as one travels the country, there is a fervour surrounding the Khan campaign that is impossible to ignore. A recent poll gave Khan a 70 per cent approval rating, compared with 14 per cent for Zardari. His rallies are like rock concerts, attracting a young crowd pumped up by Khan&#8217;s attacks on the country&#8217;s elite and his calls for a new style of politics. Pakistan&#8217;s Newsweek has even invoked the spirit of Barack Obama: &#8220;Yes He Khan&#8221;, it declares.

Of course, Khan has his critics. They cite his lack of experience (the PTI has only ever gained one of the 272 elected seats in the National Assembly, which Khan held for a brief period) and dismiss him as a creator of slogans, with no practical programme for government or any heavyweight personnel.

I travelled to Pakistan to test these claims and to meet the inner circle that surrounds Khan. I moved widely across the country, joined the crowds at one of his rallies and went behind the scenes for private meetings. My objective was not to meet Khan himself; my mission was to probe the men and women who advise him. Above all, I was eager to find out whether Khan really has created a genuine political movement with a programme for this troubled country. As far as Khan&#8217;s inner circle is concerned, it soon became clear that, while his enemies have been busy lobbing accusations of political incompetence, Khan has assembled a crack team of advisers featuring some of Pakistan&#8217;s most erudite, powerful and influential men; men who could be enjoying an easy life outside politics but whose sense of commitment to their country has persuaded them to join Khan.

The 60-year-old&#8217;s biggest coup was landing Asad Umar. Now PTI&#8217;s senior vice-president and election organiser, Umar was the chief executive of Engro, one of Pakistan&#8217;s biggest conglomerates, and, reportedly, the country&#8217;s best-paid businessman. Between 2004 and 2012 he lifted company revenues from £94 million to £768 million. If PTI wins, he is tipped to occupy an economics post.

In the party&#8217;s modest office in Lahore, I ask Umar why he joined Khan. It was, he says, a long courtship which began several years ago in a television studio. &#8220;As [Khan] was taking off his clip he turned to me and said in Urdu: &#8216;You are wasting your time, you should come and join us,&#8217;&#8221; says Umar. Several years later he attended a business conference where Khan was speaking. In reply to one question from the floor he said: &#8220;The day people like Asad Umar come and join us is the day we become successful.&#8221; But the wooing started in earnest in late 2011 when Umar received a text message from Khan which read: &#8220;This is the year of the revolution, and you cannot continue to stand on the sidelines. You have to take the plunge.&#8221;
Umar says that he then engaged in an intense dialogue with the ex-cricketer. &#8220;I&#8217;m testing him again and again on his commitment to the new Pakistan, to find out whether he really understands what it takes.&#8221; He says that the clinching moment came when he asked Khan whether he realised that PTI&#8217;s plans for tax reform would mean some of PTI&#8217;s own donors being forced to pay taxes. (At present less than one per cent of the country pays their taxes, and even an incredible 70 per cent of MPs do not do so.) Khan replied that, yes, he was aware of the consequences. Shortly afterwards Umar resigned from Engro and joined the party.

&#8220;The Pakistan state has been captured by the elite,&#8221; he tells me. &#8220;The state is not collecting taxes from the rich and powerful and not spending money on the welfare of the people. Some 25 million children of school age don&#8217;t go to school, and 1,000 children below the age of two die every day because of malnutrition and lack of health care.&#8221; In government, he says, PTI &#8220;will collect taxes from the rich and powerful [and] there will be unprecedented increases in social spending, in particular for the education of girls.&#8221;

Such social reforms would bring the PTI in conflict with the Pakistani Taliban who infamously left 15-year-old schoolgirl Malala Yousafzai for dead in October last year after she asserted her right to go to school. But, even though Khan was quick to visit Malala in hospital, critics have accused him of toning down his criticism of the Taliban in order to shore up right-wing votes. The English-language weekly newspaper, The Friday Times, even features a scathing column written by &#8220;Im the Dim&#8221;, a delusional and naive former cricketer who dreams of becoming prime minister and whose tactic for dealing with terrorism is to give the terrorists what they want, &#8220;and then they&#8217;ll go away and be good till the next time they&#8217;re bad&#8221;.
But, in an interview for Time magazine last year, Khan rejected any suggestion that he had been soft on extremists. &#8220;Oh please,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Do you really think I&#8217;m going to get votes from the Taliban?&#8221; Instead, he said he was intending to target the large sector of the electorate &#8211; 56 per cent of eligible voters &#8211; who historically don&#8217;t bother to visit a polling station on election day.

His party claims 10 million registered members, a phenomenal number which makes PTI by some distance the largest political party not just in Pakistan but in the world, and Khan is the only politician in the country to have used social media on a large scale to communicate with his followers and reach out to potential supporters. He regularly tweets campaign updates and policy messages to his half-a-million followers on Twitter and his official Facebook page has more than 700,000 &#8220;likes&#8221;. On my travels through Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad &#8211; Pakistan&#8217;s three greatest cities &#8211; I was struck by how many ordinary people, especially the young, insist they will vote for Khan. At rallies young men barely old enough to remember his heroics as a cricketer crowd the stage seeking autographs.

But one of Khan&#8217;s other successes has been to convince the electorate he is a man of the people, despite the fact that he and many of his inner circle come from the same privileged elite they accuse of betraying the country. Khan went to Aitchison College, the Eton of Pakistan, before moving to the UK and studying at Oxford. His foreign affairs spokesman, Shah Mehmood Qureshi, also attended Aitchison.

When I visit Qureshi in his beautifully furnished home in Lahore there is a history of Aitchison College on the table in his study and a photograph of Qureshi and other students (including the Conservative politician Bernard Jenkin) at Corpus Christi College, Cambridge, hanging on the wall. Qureshi comes from a long line of saints, scholars, politicians and landowners, but became a populist hero in 2011 when he quit as Pakistan&#8217;s foreign minister (the equivalent of British foreign secretary) after Zardari pushed to grant immunity to a CIA agent who had shot dead two unarmed Pakistanis in Lahore.
&#8220;My view was that he was not a diplomat as the Americans claimed,&#8221; Qureshi tells me. &#8220;Mr Zardari was of the view that he should be granted diplomatic immunity.&#8221; As soon as he had resigned, he was immediately approached by Nawaz Sharif, chairman of the Pakistan Muslim League (N).
&#8220;He said words to the effect that I can&#8217;t see a better person than you to be foreign minister of Pakistan,&#8221; says Qureshi. But he turned down the offer.
&#8220;Frankly, the way I saw things deteriorate I am convinced that this country cannot be run on the basis that it has been run. Structural changes have to be made. For the first time I feel people are genuinely worried about the future. I feel serious concerns about an existential threat to this country. We are collapsing from within.&#8221;

As well as a failing economy, Pakistan is plagued with chronic power shortages, an epidemic of local insurgencies and sectarian violence on a terrifying scale. And stable government is absolutely crucial over the next 12 months as British and American troops prepare to pull out of Afghanistan. A collapse of the Pakistan state raises unimaginable nightmares. The entire region could be dragged into a set of conflicts even more terrible than the civil war that engulfed Afghanistan after the collapse of Soviet rule in the Nineties. It would also present new opportunities for terror groups and crime syndicates from Afghanistan, trafficking drugs, weapons and people to the West. The danger of political instability are all the graver since Pakistan, like neighbouring India, holds nuclear weapons.

For Qureshi, Imran Khan&#8217;s PTI is the only party capable of guarding against these dangers. And Umar is specific about the &#8220;structural changes&#8221; required. The PTI, he says, would break up Pakistan&#8217;s centralised state.
&#8220;We need to bring power down to the grass roots level,&#8221; he tells me. &#8220;In terms of governance, we want to take it back to where it was when Jinnah was governor-general.&#8221;

Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan, died in 1948, a year after Pakistan gained her independence. Therefore Umar is effectively saying that he wants Pakistan&#8217;s system of government to return to the high standards of probity and efficiency it enjoyed at the time of British rule. One of the common themes among Khan&#8217;s inner circle is a despair at the existing two-party system and its failure to solve Pakistan&#8217;s problems.

Before I leave Pakistan, I conduct one final interview. It is with Khan&#8217;s political strategist, Javed Hashmi, who, I noticed, was treated with the most deference by Khan at the private meeting I attended. One of the country&#8217;s best-known public figures, Hashmi has been involved in Pakistani politics since the Sixties, when, as a student agitator, he was imprisoned and tortured by the military dictator Ayub Khan. In all, he has endured five long terms of imprisonment, of which the most recent was a long stretch courtesy of President Pervez Musharraf, who stepped down as Pakistan&#8217;s military ruler five years ago. Hashmi was accused of treason after criticising military rule.
Why has he joined forces with Khan?
&#8220;Bringing democracy to this country and fighting against corrupt leaders is my agenda as well as his,&#8221; Hashmi tells me. &#8220;People see [Muslim League leader] Nawaz Sharif, they see Zardari, they see nothing has changed. For 10 years Imran Khan has struggled and worked. He is saying the right things, I must follow him.&#8221;

Just over 40 years ago most people dismissed the chances of Ali Bhutto when his newly formed Pakistan People&#8217;s Party ran in the 1970 national elections. Defying all the odds, his new party caught the national mood, and swept home in West Pakistan. Could Imran Khan, the sporting legend famous for snatching victory from the jaws of defeat, be about to repeat history? It&#8217;s a real possibility.

The men behind Imran Khan's bid to lead Pakistan - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> @Jazzbot sham ko car/bike rally mein ao gay, IK would be leading?
> 
> you jelly @AstanoshKhan bro ?



Sssh... don't make me tempted for a departure from Peshawar in no time. BTW, who's to host the party on 12th May?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Sssh... don't make me tempted for a departure from Peshawar in no time. BTW, who's to host the party on 12th May?



haha... I think second in line is SMQ.


----------



## farhan_9909

How do i register my Vote..
@Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

farhan_9909 said:


> How do i register my Vote..
> @Leader



yar send your CNIC number to 8300 and check if you are registered. 

in case you are not registered, you will have to contact any political office nearby your area and give your id card details, or else go to ECP office in your city. im not sure if you can register now or not. if you are registered then it would be easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Leader said:


> yar send your CNIC number to 8300 and check if you are registered.
> 
> in case you are not registered, you will have to contact any political office nearby your area and give your id card details, or else go to ECP office in your city. im not sure if you can register now or not. if you are registered then it would be easy.



damn already registered for Sikandar khel,Bannu

otherwise i wanted to register my vote in Abbottabad and vote for Dr Azhar Jadoon


----------



## Leader

farhan_9909 said:


> damn already registered for Sikandar khel,Bannu
> 
> otherwise i wanted to register my vote in Abbottabad and vote for Dr Azhar Jadoon



your vote would be register only at your permanent address and not at temporary. so isi liye Bannu mien hai...

do cast and hope the candidate you back is good for you and your people


----------



## Jango

Saw this over at Facebook...







It is reportedly near the Afghan border.


----------



## Bratva

Mukk Mukka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Alhamdolillah! Narowal is taken - PTI is leading in Narowal.. and look at the enthusiasm of candidates here.

Hum Log: Abrar-ul-Haq on Election Muhim Urooj Par (April 20, 2013) > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

^^ I hope so you are right.... Ibrar has that charisma to defeat don of narowal ahsan iqbal.


----------



## Bratva




----------



## Jango

mafiya said:


>



Saw a similar ad on TV as well, 'Noon league jawab day keh unhon nay BB kay projects kyun rukwaye!'...


----------



## Kompromat

*No match fixing, no turns in power: Imran
*

our correspondents
Tuesday, April 23, 2013 
From Print Edition






*DARGAI/DIR: The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chief, Imran Khan, on Monday said match fixing would not work this time and his party will not let others take up power in turns once they won the election. He asked the people to reject politicians who have been tried and found wanting in paving the way for a real change in the country.*

The May 11 elections will provide you with an opportunity to do away with these tested and failed politicians. The PTI is committed to making a new Pakistan and its your responsibility to support our candidates for the better future of the new generation, he told a public rally in Dargai town of Malakand Agency.

Imran Khan said Pakistan could achieve high economic growth and peace by quitting the US-led war on terror and pulling back troops from Malakand division and Fata.

The solution to the countrys problems is to stop pursuing the US dictates, put an end to military actions in Fata, particularly Waziristan, he maintained. He said stopping the military operations and withdrawing troops from Waziristan and Malakand division was his party agenda.

I won the World Cup when I was captain of the Pakistan cricket team and I will win the match in the political arena too, the PTI chairman vowed as the crowd applauded his remarks.

He added that he would not let anyone fix the political match. Coming down hard on the leaders of other political party, Imran Khan said that the PPP and PML-N leaders were hand in glove in looting the national resources.

The PTI candidates Yasir Khan, who is contesting election for provincial assembly seat, PK-98 and Junaid Akbar, who is fighting for National Assembly constituency, NA-35 also addressed the gathering.

They said the era of exploitation and corruption would end with the May 11 elections and a new Pakistan would emerge on that historic day. They said that PTI had allotted tickets on merit in Malakand Agency as the people were tired of the tested politicians.

They said that only five percent elite had control over the resources of the country, asking the people to help PTI change the destiny of the country.

They claimed that their party would launch rebuilding of national institutions that were badly affected by corruptions and nepotism. Later speaking at a public meeting in Upper Dir district, Imran Khan came down hard on the rulers for ignoring the remote areas in terms of development projects.

The dilapidated condition of the main road to Dir speaks volumes about the apathy and insincerity of the elected representatives to this area, he argued at the meeting. He also said his party would put an end to dynastic politics. Instead of the offspring of the leaders of the political parties, PTI wil give a chance to the youth to play their role in the politics of the country, he declared.

Imran Khan, who was accompanied by party leaders, said the PTI would transform Pakistan into a state where an ordinary man could become the prime minister. The rich and poor would equally be treated in the new Pakistan, he said.

He said through a transparent accountability system, those involved in plundering the national exchequer would be taken to task. The PTI would retrieve the plundered money deposited in foreign banks, he resolved. The PTI, he said, believed in youth empowerment and had allotted 35 per cent of the party tickets to the young candidates in the general elections.

The people of Dir have also become a part of the PTIs tsunami and we will celebrate the beginning of new Pakistan on May 11, he said.

No match fixing, no turns in power: Imran - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Kompromat

*Imran Khan receives warm welcome in Pindi*






*RAWALPINDI: The Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) workers and supporters were rejoiced to see their leader, Imran Khan, amongst them on Monday.Riding a high-roof bulletproof vehicle and leading a convoy of 100 vehicles, Imran Khan arrived at the citys downtown area for the first time since he announced his candidacy for the May 11 from there earlier this month.*

As he traveled on the Benazir Bhutto Road, PTI workers showered rose petals on his vehicle, chanting slogans for his electoral success in this constituency and also for his premiership.In his first public appearance in the garrison city for elections, the PTI chief started the campaign with a bang.

However, the inauguration of the party office at Benazir Bhutto Road near Chandni Chowk Flyover turned out to be mismanagement affair.The pushing and shoving of PTI workers among themselves forced Imran Khan to leave the premises moments after formally opening the party office.The local PTI leaders had created unruly scenes while attempting to get a picture with the PTI chief.

During the commotion, some workers also tumbled upon the electronic medias cameras and mikes. However, no person was injured in the incident.After the formal inauguration of his election office in NA-56, the PTI chief visited the city and it took three hours to reach his rally at the Lal Haveli of Sheikh Rashid Ahmed via the Kohati Bazaar.

On his way to the Raja Bazaar, the PTI chief received warm welcome from the people but the city witnessed a huge traffic jam due to his rally.He also visited Banni Chowk, Iqbal Road and Sadiqabad before going to Bani Galla via Islamabad Expressway.The PTI leaders claimed that the gathering was far greater than what the PTI leaders had expected. We had not expected such a large number of people in the rally of Imran Khan in a short notice of just one day, said Raja Tariq Kiani, PTI leader in Rawalpindi, while talking to Dawn.

He said the PTI chief had informed the party that he would visit the city on Monday, and the party workers and supporters then arrived in large numbers. It is like the referendum before the election; Imran will win the seats from the district as well as from across the country, he added.
Apart from the local leaders, supporters of PTI were also seen on the main roads, attempting to get a glimpse of Imran Khan.PTI is gaining popularity because of the wrong policies of the ruling parties, the Zardari led PPP and the Nawaz led PML-N, said Mohammad Akram, a shopkeeper at Benazir Bhutto Road.

Farhan Ahmed, a resident of Banni Chowk, said he was impressed by the big rally. However, he said the same crowd would also be witnessed upon the arrival of PML-N chief Nawaz Sharif.The rallies and public meeting was always arranged, and usually people are brought to these functions. You cannot predict the results just by seeing the public in meetings, he said.

The local police provided one vehicle with a mobile phone jammer and two sections of Elite to the PTI chief and due to these inadequate security arrangements, the party leaders advised Imran Khan not to expose himself.However, on the request of the youngsters, Imran Khan and his companion Sheikh Rashid came out of his bulletproof vehicle to wave to the supporters.

PTI requested the local administration for the security in the garrison city on Monday, and the local police had been asked to provide foolproof security, said a senior City District Government Rawalpindi (CDGR) official while talking to Dawn.When asked whether PTI had the permission for the rally, he said the PTI sought security but had not asked for the permission.The permission is necessary for public meetings, not for a rally, he added.

Imran Khan receives warm welcome in Pindi | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


----------



## Kompromat

*Imran Khan vows to release Pakistan from US slavery
*
April 22, 2013, 7:34 pm







*Chairman, Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI), Imran Khan has pledged that after coming into power they will get the country rid of the slavery of United States and will not seek loans.He expressed these views while addressing different public meetings in Malakand, Dir Lower and Dir Upper, said a press release issued on Monday. The public meetings were attended by thousands of people. Besides, central, provincial leadership and candidates addressed the public meetings.*

The PTI chief said that after coming into power they will take measures for the abolition of backwardness of Malakand and Dir and will bring it at par with other developed parts of the country. He said PTI is set to sweep polls, adding the people will celebrate independence on the evening of May 11, 2013. He said that their all political rivals have joined hands, but still they will not block the victory of PTI.Imran Khan reiterated his pledge that he will not betray the nation and will not make hollow slogans like Shahbaz Sharif and will always speak truth. 
He said the manifesto of PTI is the same, which is the objective of Pakistan. He said they will show better performance than their predecessors.

He PTI is the first political party of Pakistan, which conducted intra-party polls, awarded 80 percent tickets on the recommendations of party organizations and fielded 35 percent youth in the elections.He further said that after coming into power PTI will introduce uniform education system in which the children of rich and poor will have equal opportunities. He urged the people to vote PTI if they really want change.

Imran Khan vows to release Pakistan from US slavery

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

*Imran vows troop pullout from Waziristan
​*(Our Correspondent) / 23 April 2013







*ISLAMABAD - Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf chief Imran Khan opened his election campaign in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) with a tantalising promise of bringing peace to the troubled tribal area of Waziristan through a series of measures precipitated in part by a withdrawal of troops from there.
Once Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf comes to power, Imran told thousands of ecstatic party supporters at a rally in Dera Ismail Khan that he would order a pullout of forces from the tribal area.*

The prime minister of naya (new) Pakistan will not be a slave to anyone, the PTI leader told the rally  his second in the course of a day on the fringes of the restive tribal belt. Acknowledging that at present there wasnt anyone to speak for the people of Waziristan, Imran said his party would make accountable all those who had inflicted cruelty upon the people of Waziristan.

The money that is spent on the war in the tribal areas will be spent on the welfare of the people, he said. PTI, according to him, will provide employment and education to the populace of the tribal belt and carry out development work there.

Elaborating on his peace building plan, Imran said his party intended to carry out negotiations with the Tehreek-e-Taleban Pakistan, who, he claimed, were from amongst the nation.

Imran made an impassioned plea to the youth to support his party. Together with your support, he told them, we will oust all political thieves from the country.

There is no difference between Nawaz, Zardari, Maulana Fazlur Rahman and Asfandyar Wali, Imran said. These politicians took their turns and did nothing for the people. Instead, they stuffed their pockets with money.

On the night of May 11, the nation will reject the politics of opportunism and flattery and vote for people who are truly among them, he said. Imran promised that his party would help end class differences between rich and power, and would install one education system in the country.

Meanwhile, former Punjab chief minister Shahbaz Sharif said it was time for the nation to throw all the Zardaris and tsunamis into the River Indus.

Addressing a huge rally in Tariq Niazi Stadium in Mianwali from where Imran Khan is also contesting, he said that the PML-N under Nawaz Sharifs leadership will turn the country into an Islamic, welfare and democratic state.

He said that Mianwali was just like his second home and the people of this constituency would give an exemplary defeat to the so-called tsunami in the coming elections.

Shahbaz said that his party had carried out nuclear tests and enabled the nation to confront the enemy bravely. He said that his party spread a net of motorways and constructed a coastal highway, Gwadar port and introduced scores of development schemes including a laptop scheme, yellow cab scheme, Danish school system and Ujala scheme.

Imran vows troop pullout from Waziristan - Khaleej Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

*Imran upbeat about PTI victory on May 11​* 
April 23, 2013






*MALAKAND/DIR - Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan has asserted that his party would turn the tables and celebrate the election victory on the evening of May 11.
Addressing public meetings in Malakand, Dargai and Lower Dir on Monday, Imran said that those who had damaged the system could not make it better. He said that Zardari, Nawaz Sharif, Fazlur Rehman and Asfandyar Wali had joined hands but the people could not be purchased by money or laptops. *

He said: After coming into power, the PTI would remove the backwardness of Malakand and Dir by providing modern facilities to the people. He advised the people to take the money that corrupt politicians were offering as it was their money but vote only for the PTI. He said that his party will foil every conspiracy for match fixing in the elections.

He said that he would fulfil his promises and would not stage dramas. A true believer never bows before anyone but Allah and true believe is the manifesto of his party. The PTI is the first party that held intra party elections and awarded 35 percent tickets to the youth, he added.
He appealed to the youth to carry the PTI message to every home and persuade relatives and friends to vote for it. Imran vowed to bring the looted money back to the country and hold the corrupt accountable for their actions. There would be one education system where children of rich and poor would have equal education facilities, he added.

Imran upbeat about PTI victory on May 11

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

So what do the critics say at this point in time when elections are only 18 days away? Does Imran stand a chance against the corrupt elite who are blended into this corrupt nation to the core.


----------



## Huda

Aeronaut said:


> *Imran Khan vows to release Pakistan from US slavery
> *
> April 22, 2013, 7:34 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chairman, Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf (PTI), Imran Khan has pledged that after coming into power they will get the country rid of the slavery of United States and will not seek loans.He expressed these views while addressing different public meetings in Malakand, Dir Lower and Dir Upper, said a press release issued on Monday. The public meetings were attended by thousands of people. Besides, central, provincial leadership and candidates addressed the public meetings.*



Another dream..lets hope one day someone do it.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

IceCold said:


> So what do the critics say at this point in time when elections are only 18 days away? Does Imran stand a chance against the corrupt elite who are blended into this corrupt nation to the core.



Imran khan is denting PPPP politics in upper dir, lower dir and and other districts in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa while in Punjab PTI is gaining popularity and tough fight with PMLN, 200 NA seats in Punjab, KPH, Fata and federal Islamabad sets will play important role to form the government and if PTI popularity continues with same PACE THEN PTI has chance to win this election and to form the government alone, Upset is possible!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

*Tabdeeli Express*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Good to see PTI fielding more candidates in Karachi than Jamat e Islami. So, in most of Karachi constituencies, it seems MQM v PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Mirzay said:


> Another dream..lets hope one day someone do it.



this pessimism will not be helpful in achieving it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Is this Imran Khan's new political song?

*Bass!*





NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!

NAWAZ SHARIF!
NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!

NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!

NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF! 
NAWAZ SHARIF!

NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!


How come Imran Khan is only targeting Nawaz Sharif now? Has it become obvious to him that Nawaz Sharif is most likely to be the next Prime Minister of Pakistan? Is that why all of Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf's efforts are now concentrated towards Pakistan Muslim League?


----------



## Kompromat

SUPARCO said:


> Is this Imran Khan's new political song?
> 
> *Bass!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
> NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
> NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
> 
> NAWAZ SHARIF!
> NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
> 
> NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
> NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
> NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
> 
> NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
> NAWAZ SHARIF!
> 
> NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
> NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
> NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF! NAWAZ SHARIF!
> 
> 
> How come Imran Khan is only targeting Nawaz Sharif now? Has it become obvious to him that Nawaz Sharif is most likely to be the next Prime Minister of Pakistan? Is that why all of Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf's efforts are now concentrated towards Pakistan Muslim League?




Because he is the only opponent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cyberian

Aeronaut said:


> Because he is the only opponent



What about Triple P? End of the day, there's been a Tripple P lead government in power for the past 5 years.

My weak opinion is that Imran Khan is pretty much convinced that the next government will be lead by Pakistan Muslim League, hence he's making desperate attempts to target this one party only.

Ever since Nawaz Sharif started his election campaign last week or so, Pakistan Muslim League doesn't appear to be irked even a little bit by Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf. Allahu Alam.


----------



## Jango

All the adsense ads on my side are PTI naya Pakistan's funds!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

Promotion for karachi jalsa........






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151470040811026

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> All the adsense ads on my side are PTI naya Pakistan's funds!!



mine too.....


----------



## Jango

Ticker on Geo that court has summoned Imran Khan on Sunday...any idea whats that about.?

The PTI lawyer said that Imran is busy with election campaign but he will come to the court.

WHat is this case about?


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> Ticker on Geo that court has summoned Imran Khan on Sunday...any idea whats that about.?
> 
> The PTI lawyer said that Imran is busy with election campaign but he will come to the court.
> 
> WHat is this case about?



Ticker on geo?? What's that?


----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


> Ticker on geo?? What's that?



O yar the strip at the bottom of the screen...

Is this case related to 62 and 63 petition?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> O yar the strip at the bottom of the screen...
> 
> Is this case related to 62 and 63 petition?



Yea it says "Zabtey e Akhlaq ki khilafwarzi"


----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


> Yea it says "Zabtey e Akhlaq ki khilafwarzi"



LOL!!!

Kuch nhn honay wala...the bank defaulters, looters, loan defaulters, tax chor, corrupt get away so relax...


----------



## A.Rafay

Its about the Tabdeeli express Rally in lahore which was done without the permission, so its a khilafwarzi of zabtaye Ikhlaq of ECP. For that Imran is summoned in court.


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

^^Almost every thing in this column is correct.....*Media Sold out*.....no doubt in that......*Iks Jalsas are bigger*, much bigger then PMLN and much lively too...... again media sold out......*Ban on jalsas at Minar e Pakistan just before elections*....... Evan a layman can figure it out......A flop jalsa by PMLN at Minar e Pakistan, would be a political suicide.......Now they can silence the critics with*"Not our Fault"*............*Money playing its role*..........Again Its a known fact........ *Administration still in control of S.S*........Many reports has disclosed it well...........*Najam sethi, asma Jhangeer*.......Shareefoon ki baley baley.........................



*NiKloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*.............BABA teehk keh raha hay.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adios Amigo

new ad!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200930846703528

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Adios Amigo said:


> new ad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200930846703528



she is Imran's sissy !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

*Impressive*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

*PMLN* Candidates from Bhakhar PP-148, PP-149 and NA-74 disqualified by Lahore High Court and ECP. :


----------



## notorious_eagle

Adios Amigo said:


> *Impressive*



Pure class

Compare this to illiterate Nihari Lovers Nawaz and Shahbaz Shariff


----------



## Jango

Peaceful Civlian said:


> *PMLN* Candidates from Bhakhar PP-148, PP-149 and NA-74 disqualified by Lahore High Court and ECP. :



So that means that PML has already lost from there? So PTI wins?

WHich area is NA-74, city please.


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> So that means that PML has already lost from there? So PTI wins?
> 
> *WHich area is NA-74, city please*.



Bhakkar.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Emmie said:


> Bhakkar.......



So whats the PTI situation there? Now that PML is gone, one would expect that PTI gets a clear victory?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> So whats the PTI situation there? Now that PML is gone, one would expect that PTI gets a clear victory?



I am not sure who exactly was PMLN candidate, if it was Niwani then PTI now have chances..


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

correction: pp48 & 49 and NA74



Emmie said:


> I am not sure who exactly was PMLN candidate, if it was Niwani then PTI now have chances..



NA74: Yeah Rasheed akhbar nuwani was a candidate of PMLN in this election
While Rafeeq khan Niazi is candidate of PTI in NA74 

In 2008 election, Rasheed akhbar nuwani got 98366 votes.


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Hanif Abbasi Killed PTI Young Worker :: We Will not Spare You &#8211; Warns Imran Khan *

*03-05-2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Today's Abbottabad Jalsa....

this was the venue
http://goo.gl/maps/wWnE9

jampcked all the way...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=343165145806306




few are really upset with PTI


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Emmie

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=343165145806306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few are really upset with PTI



Words of morality from ones who don't even understand the definition of the term. Qasmi sahib don't be amnesic, recall sharifs politics of 90s, those fake pictures of BB and language full of obscenity.

Issue with you is that you think too much of an ambassadorship..


----------



## pkuser2k12

*POST 1​*
*ME AT PTI JALSA DHOBI GHAT FAISALABAD
SUNDAY
05-05-2013
*

















































​
*.Sorry for bad picture quality .I did not have mobile phone with good camera at that time*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*POST 2*​
*ME AT PTI JALSA DHOBI GHAT FAISALABAD
SUNDAY
05-05-2013
*














































*
Sorry for bad picture quality .I did not have mobile phone with good camera at that time*


----------



## pkuser2k12

*POST 3​*
*ME AT PTI JALSA DHOBI GHAT FAISALABAD
SUNDAY
05-05-2013
*
















































*
Sorry for bad picture quality .I did not have mobile phone with good camera at that time*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*POST 4*​
*ME AT PTI JALSA DHOBI GHAT FAISALABAD
SUNDAY
05-05-2013
*























































*JALSA GAH 2 HOURS BEFORE IMRAN KHAN ARRIVAL*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=613898831956289










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=613901448622694







*
Sorry for bad picture and video quality .I did not have mobile phone with good camera at that time*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*POST 5*




*IMRAN KHAN'S SPEECH FAISALABAD*​


*ME AT PTI JALSA DHOBI GHAT FAISALABAD
SUNDAY
05-05-2013*


*PART 1​*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=613924508620388






*PART 2​*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=613931635286342







*PART 3​*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=613955115283994






*Sorry for bad video quality .I did not have mobile phone with good camera at that time*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

*CROWD BREACHED BARBED WIRED BARRICADE TO COME CLOSE TO IMRAN​*

I WAS THERE AT PTI JALSA *FAISALABAD*

*YOUNG CROWD TOTALLY WENT BERSERK ON SEEING IMRAN KHAN ON STAGE*

*THEY BREAK THE BARB WIRED BARRICADE BETWEEN THEM AND IMRAN KHAN ON STAGE TO GET CLOSE TO HIM*

*I MY SELF AND MANY OTHER STOOD ON BARBED WIRE BROKEN BARRACADES AND LISTENED IMRANS SPEECH
*
*AMAZING THE JUNOON I WITNESSED*

*MASAHALLAH 
*
*KINDLY SEE TH FOLLOWING VIDEO TO WITNESS THE JUNOON:*
















*HERE IS SOURCE SEE THE VIDEO IN FULL SCREEN:*

5th May 2013 :Imran Khan Speech At Faisalabad on Vimeo

*PAKISTAN ZINDABAD 

PTI ZINDABAD

ALLAH GRANT PTI SUCCESS

AMEEN*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maj. Kuldeep Singh

Pakistan is so lucky to have such a talented visionary and a great leader like Imran khan. I am 400% sure that Imran khan will take pakistan to heights never achieved before, that too in just 90 days. Amin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

*IMRAN KHAN AT DHOBI GHAT FAISALABAD JALSA*


----------



## Maj. Kuldeep Singh

^^^
One can clearly make out that it is photoshopped. lol


----------



## Kompromat

Maj. Kuldeep Singh said:


> ^^^
> One can clearly make out that it is photoshopped. lol



Are you voluntarily going to stop trolling or i would have to MAKE you stop?


----------



## Maj. Kuldeep Singh

Aeronaut said:


> Are you voluntarily going to stop trolling or i would have to MAKE you stop?


OK what about the red and green shades to the upper left corner? Is it man made?


----------



## Kompromat

Maj. Kuldeep Singh said:


> OK what about the red and green shades to the upper left corner? Is it man made?



Camera lens flare

Red & Green is actually a flag caught flattering in low ISO conditions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

Maj. Kuldeep Singh said:


> ^^^
> One can clearly make out that it is photoshopped. lol



i was at the jalsa idiot

see my previous 5 posts on this thread on page 93

the shade is pti flag wavering during which picture was taken

see my post #1382 here

it is uploaded by pti official of this *jalsa whos picture you are questioning* go to vimeo source you can see uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maj. Kuldeep Singh

Aeronaut said:


> Camera lens flare
> 
> Red & Green is actually a flag caught flattering in low ISO conditions


So I wasnt trolling right? It was a genuine observation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Maj. Kuldeep Singh said:


> OK what about the red and green shades to the upper left corner? Is it man made?



that is clearly the PTI flag that was blurred in the picture. 
You think if someone photoshoped the picture they would add a red green blur?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Aeronaut said:


> Camera lens flare
> 
> Red & Green is actually a flag caught flattering in low ISO conditions



Correct observation. The blur is a flag waving during a long exposure taken in low ambient light.


----------



## Edevelop

A Punch on the Face of Imran Niazi
HE Repeated in Many of his JALSI's that he will computerize land to minimizze corruption.. This is just a reference to remind him that PMLN has already done that in Punjab.


----------



## Leader

Maj. Kuldeep Singh said:


> Pakistan is so lucky to have such a talented visionary and a great leader like Imran khan. I am 400% sure that Imran khan will take pakistan to heights never achieved before, that too in just 90 days. Amin.



thanks for the good wishes, hope his regime turns out to be good for the relationship with neighbouring countries as well... and we may again live in peace and harmony !



cb4 said:


> A Punch on the Face of Imran Niazi
> HE Repeated in Many of his JALSI's that he will computerize land to minimizze corruption.. This is just a reference to remind him that PMLN has already done that in Punjab.



visit the site punjab-zameen.gov.pk and then chullu bhar pani mien doob maro !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

@Maj. Kuldeep Singh

I hope you dont say this is photoshopped !! 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200423055191730

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

cb4 said:


> A Punch on the Face of Imran Niazi
> HE Repeated in Many of his JALSI's that he will computerize land to minimizze corruption.. This is just a reference to remind him that PMLN has already done that in Punjab.



Why..just why do you even try? You know that this forum consists of EDUCATED people..not some illiterate backward patwaaris or villagers..Your propaganda is good of your kind..but here, it won't work against us...

Please buzz off...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

get well soon dear


----------



## Rafael

cb4 said:


> A Punch on the Face of Imran Niazi
> HE Repeated in Many of his JALSI's that he will computerize land to minimizze corruption.. This is just a reference to remind him that PMLN has already done that in Punjab.



Bhai do you think we are idiots here? Every thing looks good on the internet while comfortably sitting in Canada, the ground realities are much different. This land records are same as the much hyped police reforms of Punjab govt. In reality not even an iota of difference has been made.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## niaz

Leaving politics aside; his feats of setting up of Shaukat Khanum Hospital & Namal College are sufficient to mark him as an exceptional man. 

I may not vote for Imran Khan, but Imran is a Pakistani and all my best wishes are with him. Pakistan needs more people like him and I pray to Allah for his speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

17 years of struggle
75 Jalsas in 16 days
He is 60 years old
Fell from 16 feet height
On ICU Bed, still fighting for nation
He is Khan ..
Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579;&#1729; &#1587;&#1575;&#1586;&#1588; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1548;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606;

&#1604;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1585;&#8230;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1662;&#1740;&#1588; &#1570;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579;&#1729; &#1587;&#1575;&#1586;&#1588; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1548; &#1576;&#1604;&#1657; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601; &#1580;&#1740;&#1705;&#1657; &#1606;&#1729; &#1662;&#1729;&#1606;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1578;&#1740; &#1578;&#1608; &#1705;&#1605;&#1585; &#1657;&#1608;&#1657; &#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740; &#1548;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1740;&#1608; &#1657;&#1740; &#1608;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1740;&#1606;&#1574;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606;&#1705;&#1585; &#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1583; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585; &#1587;&#1746; &#1711;&#1601;&#1578;&#1711;&#1608; &#1705;&#1585;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608; &#1574;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729;&#1740;&#1748;&#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587;&#1662;&#1578;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1726;&#1608;&#1604; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740;&#1580;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1729; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;
Geo Urdu -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crypto

Maj. Kuldeep Singh said:


> OK what about the red and green shades to the upper left corner? Is it man made?



Try taking a shot in low light conditions, that picture seem have been taken with slow shutter speed.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr42O

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152803788385623





lol when did this started ?? plz give me date since one more idea stolen by SHowbaz



cb4 said:


> A Punch on the Face of Imran Niazi
> HE Repeated in Many of his JALSI's that he will computerize land to minimizze corruption.. This is just a reference to remind him that PMLN has already done that in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

@cb4 if you call wat you saw last night in islo , or few days back in multan or on 23rd march a jalsi then you urgently need to consult a doctor ........

worried for people like you


----------



## notorious_eagle

cb4 said:


> A Punch on the Face of Imran Niazi
> HE Repeated in Many of his JALSI's that he will computerize land to minimizze corruption.. This is just a reference to remind him that PMLN has already done that in Punjab.



Are you retarded? 

Who are you trying to fool here? Maybe you are forgetting, we all live in Pakistan here unlike you sitting in Canada. There has hardly been any attempt to computerize land records, if they do the Patwaris whom form a major block of PML-N supporters will refuse to vote for PML-N. The Patwaris still use registers with kachi pencils to form land records, stop spreading lies just to further your own cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

@Oscar what work in karachi??. MQM have dual face. First they oppose the party Then they always make alliance with the government. Violence and target killing in increased after MQM, Even MQM had full alliance with PPPP, still they can't control karachi. it is fight b/w MQM, PPPP and ANP. Leader is living abroad, he should come in Pakistan......


----------



## DV RULES

Another news;

IK's stunt was planned as investigators found Spring mattresses with base of lifter to make this stunt harmless but God punished him. And now in hospital he is trying to get sympathy of people like many in this thread.

Gilani kidnapped his own son and Imran performed gymnastic........but immature performance in front of Gillani. 
So cute


----------



## Tayyab1796

DV RULES said:


> Another news;
> 
> IK's stunt was planned as investigators found Spring mattresses with base of lifter to make this stunt harmless but God punished him. And now in hospital he is trying to get sympathy of people like many in this thread.
> 
> Gilani kidnapped his own son and Imran performed gymnastic........but immature performance in front of Gillani.
> So cute



do they have mental hospitals in Russia ? someone needs to see the doctor its an emergency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

cb4 said:


> A Punch on the Face of Imran Niazi
> HE Repeated in Many of his JALSI's that he will computerize land to minimizze corruption.. This is just a reference to remind him that PMLN has already done that in Punjab.



@cb4

It is useless to tell reality here because all senses of people is blocked and if same was done by PTI even if they didn't what so ever these jayalas believed on it.



Tayyab1796 said:


> do they have mental hospitals in Russia ? someone needs to see the doctor its an emergency.



Dear accept it or not, truth ever harsh to digest.


----------



## DV RULES

Tayyab1796 said:


> *do they have mental hospitals in Russia ?* someone needs to see the doctor its an emergency.



They have and they are open for every body who usually in status of JANOON.


----------



## Sugarcane

cb4 said:


> A Punch on the Face of Imran Niazi
> HE Repeated in Many of his JALSI's that he will computerize land to minimizze corruption.. This is just a reference to remind him that PMLN has already done that in Punjab.



Dude - don't make fun of yourself. There is no computerization - now you have to bribe patwari and an idiot cleric sitting in front of box called computer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> Another news;
> 
> IK's stunt was planned as investigators found Spring mattresses with base of lifter to make this stunt harmless but God punished him. And now in hospital he is trying to get sympathy of people like many in this thread.
> 
> Gilani kidnapped his own son and Imran performed gymnastic........but immature performance in front of Gillani.
> So cute



Oh my God. Dude you need help and fast. How can you say that a 60 year old would do a stunt like this to get what sympathy votes? . Let me guess he has yahoudi agenda, no he is the worker of dajjal or no he is the servant of america and india and israel. 

Beyond ridiculous.



> A Punch on the Face of Imran Niazi
> HE Repeated in Many of his JALSI's that he will computerize land to minimizze corruption.. This is just a reference to remind him that PMLN has already done that in Punjab.



Have you ever been too patwari office? Tell me did you go there? have you been in there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Alot of the geo journos giving PTI 30 seats as average, and predicting that MQM and PPP will get more than them, the person leading the chorus is Irfan Siddiqi...this analysis seems tooo biased to me. 

ARY journos such as Mubashir Luqman and Kashif Abbasi on the other hand giving anywhere from 50 to 90 seats, this seems much more reasonable. 

Now my final prediction of 2013 elections, PTI will get around 60 to 70 seata, JI will fetch around 10 to 15 and MQM will get around 35. If this indeed is the case, then PTI should join hands with MQM and form government, the independents will float everywhere so 10 to 15 seats from there.

The other scenario is that PTI gets around 40 seats, then opposition. 

My brain tella me it will be PML that comes out on top.

In the end, I would support PTI and MQM alliance if indeed PTI gets60 odd seats and MQM around 35 and JI 15. Bakay Allah jaisay chahay.
@Emmie, @Oscar, @Leader, @Armstrong and others, what do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

*Some saw a Lion, he saw a Jackal 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

I think: 

PML N would be the largest party in Punjab with around 40% of the seats. PTI will come a close second with 35% of the seats. The rest would be divided between PPP (7%), Jamat-i-Islami (3%) & Independents (15%). 

In Sindh, PPP would be the top dog with as much as 40% of the seats followed by MQM with another 30% whilst the rest would be divided between PTI (15%), ANP (5%), Jamat-i-Islami (3%) & Independents (7%). 

In KP PTI will be the largest party with around 40% of all seats followed by Maulana Diesel with around 30% of the seats. The remainder would consist of ANP (15%) PPP (7%), PML N (3%) & Independents (5%). 

In Baluchistan its going to be a three way race between Baluch Nationalist Paritie*s* (30%), Pukhtoonkhwa Mili Awammi Party (15%) & Maulana Diesel (15%) with the remainder being distributed between PPP (10%), PTI (15%), PML N (5%) & Independents (10%). 

GB ka pataa nahin !


----------



## Mani2020

@nuclearpak all the analysis on geo are pretty biased ...infact every anchor seems to be biased ...the problem with these guys is the status quo...they dont want to change the status quo...most of them are brought up voting for PPP and PML-N so they are rigid in that they dont want to see other parties specially the one labelled as "youth party" ....they think its against their interests or lottaism.....

another thing which can be related to many geo anchors is historically they are anti-military ...hamid mir is prime example so naturally they will tilt towards people of their own league....pml-n retrospect shows they are the one most criticizing military specially in recent past .....on the other hand mubashir luqman has been somewhat pragmatic in saying what he said


----------



## Jango

Armstrong said:


> I think:
> 
> PML N would be the largest party in Punjab with around 40% of the seats. PTI will come a close second with 35% of the seats. The rest would be divided between PPP (7%), Jamat-i-Islami (3%) & Independents (15%).
> 
> In Sindh, PPP would be the top dog with as much as 40% of the seats followed by MQM with another 30% whilst the rest would be divided between PTI (15%), ANP (5%), Jamat-i-Islami (3%) & Independents (7%).
> 
> In KP PTI will be the largest party with around 40% of all seats followed by Maulana Diesel with around 30% of the seats. The remainder would consist of ANP (15%) PPP (7%), PML N (3%) & Independents (5%).
> 
> In Baluchistan its going to be a three way race between Baluch Nationalist Paritie*s* (30%), Pukhtoonkhwa Mili Awammi Party (15%) & Maulana Diesel (15%) with the remainder being distributed between PPP (10%), PTI (15%), PML N (5%) & Independents (10%).
> 
> GB ka pataa nahin !



You are forgetting ten party alliance in Sindh and Q league in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Guys let me narrate to you something interesting coming out from some guy 

Just saw the most amazing thing on the road right now! 

On a red light stop in D.H.A Lahore, a PTI poster with Imran Khan's image had fallen down. Two cars ahead of me, an elderly lady got out of her Mercedes Benz, picked up the poster and started putting it up again. Her driver came out from the front & helped her too. Two young guys on their bikes (one behind me and another from somewhere in the front) came over to help them too. The light turned green and traffic in the other lanes started moving but NO ONE in the lane behind the lady's car honked their horns to get a move on! The light turned red again. By then she was done and sat back in the car. The light turned green and everyone went on their way! 

Never have I seen such commitment. Never in Pakistan... Never anywhere! 
All I can say is... WOW!



nuclearpak said:


> You are forgetting ten party alliance in Sindh and Q league in Punjab.



to be honest Q league doesnot have much vote bank now....even if they win some seats they along with sheikh rasheed will be the front runners to join hands with PTI ...Sheikh rasheed has already gotten majority in his constituency due to PTI support while Q has hinted their willingness to join hands with PTI....in case they get substantial seats ....Q will join hands with any party except pml-n


----------



## Armstrong

nuclearpak said:


> You are forgetting ten party alliance in Sindh and Q league in Punjab.



Oh...oh sorry !


----------



## Jango

Mani2020 said:


> Guys let me narrate to you something interesting coming out from some guy
> 
> Just saw the most amazing thing on the road right now!
> 
> On a red light stop in D.H.A Lahore, a PTI poster with Imran Khan's image had fallen down. Two cars ahead of me, an elderly lady got out of her Mercedes Benz, picked up the poster and started putting it up again. Her driver came out from the front & helped her too. Two young guys on their bikes (one behind me and another from somewhere in the front) came over to help them too. The light turned green and traffic in the other lanes started moving but NO ONE in the lane behind the lady's car honked their horns to get a move on! The light turned red again. By then she was done and sat back in the car. The light turned green and everyone went on their way!
> 
> Never have I seen such commitment. Never in Pakistan... Never anywhere!
> All I can say is... WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest Q league doesnot have much vote bank now....even if they win some seats they along with sheikh rasheed will be the front runners to join hands with PTI ...Sheikh rasheed has already gotten majority in his constituency due to PTI support while Q has hinted their willingness to join hands with PTI....in case they get substantial seats ....Q will join hands with any party except pml-n



Q will never join with PTI, I am 90 percent sure about it.

They will nick around 10 seats IMO.

Only people who really are sort of expected to team up with PTI if it gets 70 odd seats is MQM and JI, independents always side with the winner...no other will join with PTI.


----------



## Mani2020

nuclearpak said:


> Q will never join with PTI, I am 90 percent sure about it.
> 
> They will nick around 10 seats IMO.



They go to every party that is in power and they will do the same except for pml-n........ they know they have split up and can't be in power ever on their own basis ...so wat they can only do is alliance with every party that is in power.... their major concern is pml-n...they will go with any party against pml-n for power


----------



## Mani2020

The guy cant walk ,has a foot injury but still he is outside SKMH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Where is JHUGIAN NAGIRA.. NA-121 Lahore?? Any one from Lahore?


----------



## Mani2020

Rizwan Alam said:


> Where is JHUGIAN NAGIRA.. NA-121 Lahore?? Any one from Lahore?



no idea mate google it or send your CNIC on 8300


----------



## Areesh

nuclearpak said:


> Alot of the geo journos giving PTI 30 seats as average, and predicting that MQM and PPP will get more than them, the person leading the chorus is Irfan Siddiqi...this analysis seems tooo biased to me.
> 
> ARY journos such as Mubashir Luqman and Kashif Abbasi on the other hand giving anywhere from 50 to 90 seats, this seems much more reasonable.
> 
> Now my final prediction of 2013 elections, PTI will get around 60 to 70 seata, JI will fetch around 10 to 15 and *MQM will get around 35*. If this indeed is the case, then PTI should join hands with MQM and form government, the independents will float everywhere so 10 to 15 seats from there.
> 
> The other scenario is that PTI gets around 40 seats, then opposition.
> 
> My brain tella me it will be PML that comes out on top.
> 
> In the end, I would support PTI and MQM alliance if indeed PTI gets60 odd seats and MQM around 35 and JI 15. Bakay Allah jaisay chahay.
> @Emmie, @Oscar, @Leader, @Armstrong and others, what do you think?



Sorry sir. MQM 35???

the best performance of MQM was in the last elections when they won 25 seats in total. At that time there biggest rivals JI and PTI were boycotting the elections. Now when JI and PTI are both participating and MQM has laready damaged itself a lot in Karachi by remaining in alliance with PPP for five years. I don't know why you have predicted seats 35 seats for them. I am a Karachiite and I know that a lot of MQM voters are now voters of PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Areesh said:


> Sorry sir. MQM 35???
> 
> the best performance of MQM was in the last elections when they won 25 seats in total. At that time there biggest rivals JI and PTI were boycotting the elections. Now when JI and PTI are both participating and MQM has laready damaged itself a lot in Karachi by remaining in alliance with PPP for five years. I don't know why you have predicted seats 35 seats for them. I am a Karachiite and I know that a lot of MQM voters are now voters of PTI.



agreed 35 seats for MQM are pretty overwhelming ....... unless they come up with bori or some other stuff they specialize in


----------



## RangerPK

I dont like PML-N, I hope they lose so hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society




----------



## Areesh

Mani2020 said:


> agreed 35 seats for MQM are pretty overwhelming ....... unless they come up with bori or some other stuff they specialize in



Seriously MQM would feel the heat this time. NA250 they have competition from guys like Dr Arif Alvi of PTI and Naimatullah khan of JI. both very strong candidates. Another two constituencies NA 252 and 253 they would get tough competition. I won't say they would lose but still they are going to get some real competition here. In NA 241 landhi there old arch rivals MQM(Haqiqi) is trying to make a comeback.

35 seats would be like Eid ka din for MQM .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris




----------



## Secret Service

So much trust on someone , sometimes kills you !
Tomorrow i will vote for PTI but i dont know who will win .


----------



## Pboy

For my brothers lurking in this thread who are supporting the other party;

32 Reasons why you should not give your vote to PML-N:

1. Liars (Jedda Contract One Example)
2. Hudabiya Paper Mills Scandal (Reference Pending in NAB)
3. Ittefaq Foundries Scandal (Loan Defaulters)
4. Money laundering (illegal transfers) Ishaq Dar&#8217;s statement
5. NRO
6. Record Lowest GDP in both tenures (90 & 97)
7. Tax Evaders
8. Used Public Money for personal projection
9. Fake Degree Holders
10. Defaulters of Banks & LESCO
11. Supported Zardari in order to get next term guaranteed
12. Criminal Act of keeping 1.14 Million kids away from schools in Punjab
13. No action taken against Fake Medicine producers (Haneef Abbasi PIC Scandal)
14. PTCL, Wapda & Internet Defaulters in Assembly (Including Ch. Nisar)
15. Sana Ullah Zahri President PMLN Balochistan abusing ladies in Press Conf (Farzana Raja)
16. Access to clean water in Punjab is decreased by 4% in last tenure of PML-N.
17. Infant mortality rate in Punjab has increased in last 5 years. 18. Revenue of Punjab has decreased in last 5 years.
19. Number of children without access to education has increased in last 5 years whereas Punjab Govt. was spending money on Laptops & Danish Schools. (11.5 million)
20. Infrastructure of Govt. schools in Punjab has been destroyed, 31% of schools without washrooms.
21- Not proper funding for rescue 1122.
22- No fuel for petroling police that resulted in increase in crime ratio
23- No funds for advancement of technical research in universities & colleges
24- Criminal and cruel cut on south Punjab budget.
25- No solution to the load shedding problem in punjab (it is provincial matter as well after 18th amendment)
26- Transfer of funds to Mansehra, the constituency of Cap Safdar (Son in law of Nawaz Sharif)
27- Friendly nodes with terrorist groups
28- No care of institute building
29- No 3rd party audit of mega projects in Punjab
30- To support milk project of Hamza Shahbaz, Punjab Govt used police to counter the other Dairy Farms in surrounding areas of Lahore
31- Family Limited Party (Nawaz to Shahbaz then Hamza and Maryam)
32- 3000 times increase in personal assets during their tenure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

i am hopeful for an upset in lahore in favor of pti ...while just talked to a friend in multan he is saying out of 4 NA seats PTI has a strong chance in 3 of them ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Moment,of truth people. Ajj lag jaye ga pata sab analysts ko. Inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangerPK

Menace2Society said:


>


----------



## Secret Service

Mani2020 said:


> i am hopeful for an upset in lahore in favor of pti ...while just talked to a friend in multan he is saying out of 4 NA seats PTI has a strong chance in 3 of them ..



2 confirmed seats from Multan..i hope for third one..!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

*Oath at D Chowk*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100552748334921

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

secretservice said:


> So much trust on someone , sometimes kills you !
> Tomorrow i will vote for PTI but i dont know who will win .



Also ask your family and friends to vote for PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> Alot of the geo journos giving PTI 30 seats as average, and predicting that MQM and PPP will get more than them, the person leading the chorus is Irfan Siddiqi...this analysis seems tooo biased to me.
> 
> ARY journos such as Mubashir Luqman and Kashif Abbasi on the other hand giving anywhere from 50 to 90 seats, this seems much more reasonable.
> 
> Now my final prediction of 2013 elections, PTI will get around 60 to 70 seata, JI will fetch around 10 to 15 and MQM will get around 35. If this indeed is the case, then PTI should join hands with MQM and form government, the independents will float everywhere so 10 to 15 seats from there.
> 
> The other scenario is that PTI gets around 40 seats, then opposition.
> 
> My brain tella me it will be PML that comes out on top.
> 
> In the end, I would support PTI and MQM alliance if indeed PTI gets60 odd seats and MQM around 35 and JI 15. Bakay Allah jaisay chahay.
> @Emmie, @Oscar, @Leader, @Armstrong and others, what do you think?




Geo is speaking malice openly, some of their journos are even cunningly discouraging PTI voters, same is the case with Dunya. 

It's very difficult to predict the results because of some unique trends, trends which never have reported before. What we all are neglecting is exclusion of fake voters of 2008, overlooking expulsion of few crores voters & inclusion of few crore genuine and *young* voters this time round is not wise I believe. Mr. Siddiqi seems to be ignorant at the fact that PTI has attracted voters of both PMLN and PPP, hence situation for both the parties is more or less same as it would be pre IK, given there's a decline in vote bank of both the parties. Having said that I don't think PPP will have any leverage, yes, PMLN lead of thousands is definitely going to shrink.

Number of PTI seats depends upon the turnout, more is the turnout more are the seats and vice versa. Turnout of 60% in Punjab means PMLN is out, but that frankly speaking seems quite less likely, I know my country fellows. I won't predict anything for PTI, just keeping my fingers crossed.

MQM will not reach to the figure of 30 or 35. 35 means out of 75 (total), other parties will share 40 seats!. In Sindh - PMLF is going to get at least five seats, PMLN 1 or 2, Shirazis and others 5-6. Same is the case with JI, increase of their one seat means decrease of one PTI seat.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Before a new dawn rises over Pakistan. There is something that all of us as citizens need to understand. Not being a pessimist, but a realist. It HAS to be understood before we vote tomorrow that there are VERY high chances Nawaz Sharif and PML-N emerge victors after tomorrow's elections JUST because elections itself is an entirely different ball game than politics. Hence, before we all resort to curses and furious resents we need to understand that Imran Khan and PTI might not win tomorrow. BUT we ARE looking at a Naya Pakistan tomorrow INSHALLAH because if nothing else, then PTI is bound to make it into the opposition! And that is A HUGE victory for all of us in itself because never in Pakistan's history has the opposition ever 'opposed'. But this time. It WILL be different! So people. Victory awaits for those who dare! And INSHALLAH tomorrow. A NAYA PAKISTAN!

But then again. They also said that Pakistan could never win the world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Areesh said:


> Also ask your family and friends to vote for PTI.



they are going to vote for pti,, and pti ll win from our area, i am sure..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

secretservice said:


> they are going to vote for pti,, and pti ll win from our area, i am sure..!



What is your area mate?


----------



## Menace2Society

It will be a PTI win.

I don't think the political parties would try to fix this as it is being so closely monitored.


----------



## Mani2020

secretservice said:


> they are going to vote for pti,, and pti ll win from our area, i am sure..!



which city


----------



## Secret Service

Emmie said:


> What is your area mate?




NA - 151 Multan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

secretservice said:


> NA - 151 Multan..



Quite a tough constituency, good luck...


----------



## Mani2020

secretservice said:


> NA - 151 Multan..



multan ma tau 2 pe shah mahmood qureshi aur 1 pe javaid hashmi hain nah


----------



## Safriz

PTI will win Abboottabad for sure....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

A request to Pakistani qaum.

11 may ko ballai ko vote daina. Kisi dallai ko nahi. 

PS: Sorry for the language mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

Emmie said:


> Quite a tough constituency, good luck...



its tough competition..lets see who wins !


----------



## RangerPK

truthseeker2010 said:


> Before a new dawn rises over Pakistan. There is something that all of us as citizens need to understand. Not being a pessimist, but a realist. It HAS to be understood before we vote tomorrow that there are VERY high chances Nawaz Sharif and PML-N emerge victors after tomorrow's elections JUST because elections itself is an entirely different ball game than politics. Hence, before we all resort to curses and furious resents we need to understand that Imran Khan and PTI might not win tomorrow. BUT we ARE looking at a Naya Pakistan tomorrow INSHALLAH because if nothing else, then PTI is bound to make it into the opposition! And that is A HUGE victory for all of us in itself because never in Pakistan's history has the opposition ever 'opposed'. But this time. It WILL be different! So people. Victory awaits for those who dare! And INSHALLAH tomorrow. A NAYA PAKISTAN!
> 
> But then again. They also said that Pakistan could never win the world cup



They also predicted bhutto would not win, how did that turn out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow




----------



## Emmie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

bot riggin honi hy 

we heard frm differnt sources n PMLN has alredy startd buyin voters for 2000 in pindi/isl n other cities....

som places da id cards hav also been taken

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

*Vote for change! Celebrities campaign*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=575263282505411

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@Armstrong @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Marshmallow said:


> @Armstrong @Aeronaut



I know !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

@Marshmallow its not closed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Mani2020 said:


> @Marshmallow its not closed



updates wala close hogia hy...dis is anothr one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Guys, when's the counting going to happen, after the ballots are posted tomorrow? 

This does sound like an election at an inflection point.... IK is a charismatic leader... I do hope he wins and a new day dawns on your nation!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

mastaan said:


> Guys, when's the counting going to happen, after the ballots are posted tomorrow?
> 
> This does sound like an election at an inflection point.... IK is a charismatic leader... I do hope he wins and a new day dawns on your nation!



Counting starts right after the end of poling. Poling would end at 5pm PST.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

facebook polling closed and results are announced


----------



## A.Rafay

Oath at D Chowk Pakistanis promised to make a Naya Pakistan





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100552748334921

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> Oath at D Chowk Pakistanis promised to make a Naya Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100552748334921



dat wz da moment


----------



## Mani2020

steps for casting your vote 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=599353306749364

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O

Ramizspeaks Ramizspeaks &#8207;@RamizSpeaks 1h

Going to vote tomorrow folks. I will be there.
Expand
Ramizspeaks Ramizspeaks &#8207;@RamizSpeaks 2h

It's Imran all the way...
Expand
Ramizspeaks Ramizspeaks &#8207;@RamizSpeaks 2h

Proud of my son-took a forced break from studies in UK to fly in & vote for Imran My wife who was in India is flying back home to vote forIK
Expand
Ramizspeaks Ramizspeaks &#8207;@RamizSpeaks 7 May

Imran's never say die spirit will pull him through this horrible accident. He is captain magnificent and a great leader-a winner all the way
Expand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

*National anthem at D chowk*

Imran Khan's welcome 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100552676164551

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr42O

Wasim Akram &#8207;@wasimakramlive 3h

I urge the youth of my nation to use their power of Vote. It is in your hands to give us all a better future... #PTI @PTIofficial


----------



## Marshmallow

@Aeronaut @Armstrong @Leader @Mani2020 @A.Rafay @Jazzbot @Rusty @Argus Panoptes @nuclearpak @peaceful civilian @Emmie @Slav Defence @Mirzay @M-48 @Adios Amigo @Safriz @WebMaster @Awesome @Hermione G @Talon @KingMamba93 @Tayyab1796 @Albatross @LoveIcon 


*Who is . IMRAN KHAN ?


Master in Economics & Politics(Oxford University)
Ph.D honoraly degree (Royal College Adembra)
Only ODI World cup wining captain ofPakistan (The Legend of Cricket)
The Founder:SKRC Hospital, Numl University, IK Foundation&PTI.
Awards:Wisden Cricketer 1983
The Hilal e Imtiaz 1992
Pride of Performance 1993
Life time Achievement 2004
Jinnah Award 2008
Humanitarian Award 2009
ICC Hall of fame 2009
Author of Books:Imran Khan's cricket skills,Induse Journey,All Round view,Warrior Race,Main aur Mera Pakistan
Unicef Ambassidor for ChildrenChancellor of Bredford University UK (Since2005)
Only Politician who is not under AmericanInfluence (WikiLeaks)
Vote for IMRAN KHAN to Bring CHANGE inPAKISTAN
SO...

VOTE FOR PTI
VOTE FOR "BAT"
VOTE FOR PAKISTAN

Now its upto us...*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mr42O

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100552676164551

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

Insha-allah PTI will win, PTI is only the last hope for Pakistan right now, PTI all the way

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

nuclearpak said:


> Alot of the geo journos giving PTI 30 seats as average, and predicting that MQM and PPP will get more than them, the person leading the chorus is Irfan Siddiqi...this analysis seems tooo biased to me.
> 
> ARY journos such as Mubashir Luqman and Kashif Abbasi on the other hand giving anywhere from 50 to 90 seats, this seems much more reasonable.
> 
> Now my final prediction of 2013 elections, PTI will get around 60 to 70 seata, JI will fetch around 10 to 15 and MQM will get around 35. If this indeed is the case, then *PTI should join hands with MQM and form government,* the independents will float everywhere so 10 to 15 seats from there.
> 
> The other scenario is that PTI gets around 40 seats, then opposition.
> 
> My brain tella me it will be PML that comes out on top.
> 
> In the end, I would support PTI and MQM alliance if indeed PTI gets60 odd seats and MQM around 35 and JI 15. Bakay Allah jaisay chahay.



We are lucky to have a supreme court, which is powerful than it was ever before. In previous elections, MQM use to murder politicians who stood up against them. Just so you know MQM has been in power 20 years straight. BTW a lot of undercover seat adjustments are taking place. From my knowledge, 3 or 4 constituencies has been agreed between PTI and MQM. If this goes like this, then where is the 'change' ? Where is the Imran Khan that called upon agencies to arrest Altaf Hussain ?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

cb4 said:


> We are lucky to have a supreme court, which is powerful than it was ever before. In previous elections, MQM use to murder politicians who stood up against them. Just so you know MQM has been in power 20 years straight. BTW a lot of undercover seat adjustments are taking place. From my knowledge, 3 or 4 constituencies has been agreed between PTI and MQM. If this goes like this, then where is the 'change' ? Where is the Imran Khan that called upon agencies to arrest Altaf Hussain ?




Don't talk of this dual face supreme court. This is the worst SP ever, This is PMLN supreme court. Normal man has no access there.


----------



## Mani2020

@mr42O post that dil dil pakistan wala portion


----------



## A.Rafay

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Don't talk of this dual face supreme court. This is the worst SP ever, This is PMLN supreme court. Normal man has no access there.


How about me putting a fake mark and go to get a free drink??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strike X

Inshallah PTI will win - please vote... every vote count!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

A.Rafay said:


> How about me putting a fake mark and go to get a free drink??



oh bhai tu mere se paisay lay layein par tu vote dal k aa .....i will buy you dozen cold drinks .....along with them a yummy pizza too ....and your favorite banana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Strike X said:


> Inshallah PTI will win - please vote... every vote count!!!



r u in pak to vote?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

@mr42O still waiting


----------



## Strike X

Marshmallow said:


> r u in pak to vote?



Im in England.. can't vote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Strike X said:


> Im in England.. can't vote



but u shud hav com to pak....many ppl came


----------



## A.Rafay

Mani2020 said:


> oh bhai tu mere se paisay lay layein par tu vote dal k aa .....i will buy you dozen cold drinks .....along with them a yummy pizza too ....and your favorite banana



Im not in Pakistan or else i would have rushed to polling booth for your generous offer 

Watch this @Marshmallow @Mani2020




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100552766718081





Last ball
Last wicket
Batsman: Nawaz Sharif
Bowler: Imran Khan
Result kya hoga match ka ?

ganjay ki tind pe ball lagay gi and wo 5 sal k liye unfit hojae ga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

6 hours to go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> 6 hours to go



ye lo time pass karo! Dramo wale Mani ka message @Mani2020 or Sare Karachi walon ke liye!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152815794350704





VoTe 4 
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9604;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9604;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9472;&#9472;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Marshmallow said:


> 6 hours to go



Abhi thora sou lou..yeh naa hoo subha utho hi nahi...
Aur aik vote zaaya ho jaey


----------



## Marshmallow

*Mid Night and enthusiam, whole nation will make Naya Pakistan *








Safriz said:


> Abhi thora sou lou..yeh naa hoo subha utho hi nahi...
> Aur aik vote zaaya ho jaey



pura pak uta hua hy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

Safriz said:


> Abhi thora sou lou..yeh naa hoo subha utho hi nahi...
> Aur aik vote zaaya ho jaey




@Marshmallow nanhi munni princess ha uska vote nahi bana hua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

lahore lahore ha 
*
A video recorded at late night*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=571449496233753

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

@Marshmallow @Mani2020





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152810402510311

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

yeh saray subah soey paray hoon gey..vote kaun dalay ga?


----------



## Mani2020

Safriz said:


> yeh saray subah soey paray hoon gey..vote kaun dalay ga?



tension na lay PTI ko jeeta k hi soyein gay ab In Sha ALLAH


----------



## A.Rafay

@Marshmallow u still awake?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Imran Khan Zindabad, we really need to change our country !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

please offer fajar salah and do tilawat after and do zikar of darood shareef whole day and tell others @Leader @WAQAS119 @jazz bot @mr42O

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

Mani2020 said:


> tension na lay PTI ko jeeta k hi soyein gay ab In Sha ALLAH



Yaar abhi takk 200 $ donate ker chuka hoon PTI ko. Tension tou honi hay 

chalo mein tou gaya sounay...
Subah TV laga key baithay hongey..
Dekhtay hain tum resident Pakistani kiaa kertay ho


----------



## Mani2020

Safriz said:


> Yaar abhi takk 200 $ donate ker chuka hoon PTI ko. Tension tou honi hay
> 
> chalo mein tou gaya sounay...
> Subah TV laga key baithay hongey..
> Dekhtay hain tum resident Pakistani kiaa kertay ho



lol $200 dollar pe hi pareshan hogaye.... Khan sahab asked 2 crore rupees from lahore and lahore gave 5.5 crore rupees ....coz Pakistanis trust imran khan


----------



## mr42O

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=436620373101466


----------



## Icewolf

Voting starts in 3 hours and 30 mins!!! Get ready!


----------



## mr42O

mubashar luqmam ne imran khan sb ka jo akhri interview zakhmi hone se pehle liya tha uss mein eik tanbhi ki thi k khan saab 11 may ko kuch log terrik e insaf k jhnde waghera liye mukhalif jumaton k groups per humla kerein gay jo hongay kisi aur party k ghunde....iss sazish k liye taiyar rahein......so.....wahi hoa...pml k karkonan per PTI k kaarkoonan ne fire khol diya rawalpindi mein..20 zakhmi ho gaye pml k...pml ka ilzam
...abb woh kpoun the yeh samjhna mushkil nai...


----------



## A.Rafay

In Lahore late at night


----------



## Mani2020

mr42O said:


> mubashar luqmam ne imran khan sb ka jo akhri interview zakhmi hone se pehle liya tha uss mein eik tanbhi ki thi k khan saab 11 may ko kuch log terrik e insaf k jhnde waghera liye mukhalif jumaton k groups per humla kerein gay jo hongay kisi aur party k ghunde....iss sazish k liye taiyar rahein......so.....wahi hoa...pml k karkonan per PTI k kaarkoonan ne fire khol diya rawalpindi mein..20 zakhmi ho gaye pml k...pml ka ilzam
> ...abb woh kpoun the yeh samjhna mushkil nai...



sheikh rasheed said yeh election boht khooni hongay ....

ALLAH khair farmaye ALLAH bhetar jan'nay wala ha

&#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1740;&#1604;&#1740; &#1570; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1729;&#1740;...&#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1740;&#1604;&#1740; &#1570; &#1670;&#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; -
&#1587;&#1606;&#1740;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1705;&#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1575;&#1601; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1606;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;&#1583;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; 

&#1570;&#1657;&#1726; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1670;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608;&#1681; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657;&#1585;&#1586; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1604; &#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1729;&#1740; &#1605;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1586;&#1585;&#1740;&#1746; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657; &#1705;&#1606;&#1601;&#1585;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746;...&#1729;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1657;&#1740;&#1604;&#1740;&#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1575;&#1605; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1662;&#1681;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; ...&#1575;&#1587;&#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1729;&#1746; &#1670;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608;&#1681; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657;&#1585; &#1705;&#1604; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657; &#1672;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1746; &#1604;&#1575;&#1586;&#1605;&#1740; &#1575;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575;....&#1575;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1578;&#1608; &#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575; &#1583;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585; &#1729;&#1746;.....&#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1570;&#1662; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1572;&#1722; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740;&#1582; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1681;&#1575; &#1580;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1662;&#1681;&#1606;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;....&#1705;&#1604; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1578;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740;&#1582;


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> @Marshmallow u still awake?



 all my friends r


----------



## Mani2020

lou ji ma tau sonay laga .......


----------



## Safriz

Mani2020 said:


> lou ji ma tau sonay laga .......



Oye..alarm laga key soeen..
Bahut troll karoon gaa tujhay ager subha vote nahi dala tou nay tou

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

mujeh tu need nai arahi

we r awake on chand rat...durin family weddins or movies,exams...then y cant v b awake tody

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pboy

Brilliant!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Two hours remaining 
And saray naujawaan ghaaib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Safriz said:


> Two hours remaining
> And saray naujawaan ghaaib



wht do u mean ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Marshmallow said:


> wht do u mean ?



Hoping the youth will wake up in the morning and vote....

Its silent online now...means youth went to bed....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Safriz said:


> Hoping the youth will wake up in the morning and vote....
> 
> Its silent online now...means youth went to bed....



dun worrry jesy ap soch ry ho wesa nai huna ppl r not stupid anymore...

ull c da difference! everybody is dyin to vote n waitin k kub time aey...u got to believe me coz im in pak





eveyday we c cars,cabs n shirts of PTI flags,rallies,all preperations...whoever u ask,thy say we r goin to vote for imran!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cleverrider

Safriz said:


> Hoping the youth will wake up in the morning and vote....
> 
> Its silent online now...means youth went to bed....






Inshahallah tomorrow when i wake up around 12, in pakistan its going to be 4pm! hoping to hear good news!

allah help imran win!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

*Ye Ghour se Sunain- Imran Khan Revolution video mix!*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151421956282807





last video of campaignin....im tired nw!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> *Ye Ghour se Sunain- Imran Khan Revolution video mix!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151421956282807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last video of campaignin....im tired nw!



Lol now go and sleep, you have done a lot of campaigning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Safriz said:


> Oye..alarm laga key soeen..
> Bahut troll karoon gaa tujhay ager subha vote nahi dala tou nay tou




i slept hardly for 2 hours and i am up again ....though my head is doing a 360  ...but i am leaving for polling station after few minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

@Marshmallow  i am leaving for polling station in few minutes now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

I can proudly say i am the first one on PDF jo vote day k agaya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Zarvan said:


> please offer fajar salah and do tilawat after and do zikar of darood shareef whole day and tell others @Leader @WAQAS119 @jazz bot @mr42O



AAj mien inshallah Shukranay ka nafal bhi paro ga !


----------



## Mani2020

@Marshmallow your bro has done it !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=121920278010262




@Safriz khush ha i am the first one to cast vote on pdf................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Imran Khan Ki Amanat us kay hawalay kar di aj Allah ka lakh lakh shukar hai us nay himmat di ye kaam karnay ki. Feeling calm and peaceful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Areesh said:


> Seriously MQM would feel the heat this time. NA250 they have competition from guys like Dr Arif Alvi of PTI and Naimatullah khan of JI. both very strong candidates. Another two constituencies NA 252 and 253 they would get tough competition. I won't say they would lose but still they are going to get some real competition here. In NA 241 landhi there old arch rivals MQM(Haqiqi) is trying to make a comeback.
> 
> 35 seats would be like Eid ka din for MQM .



All the people on TV are giving them around 30 seats for some reasons.

But I think that people on TV are just as clueless as us!!! Or completely biased, especially GEO and their election cell drama.



Mani2020 said:


>



Shabash baba ji!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

leaving to vote for Mati Ullah khan from na 26

first time to cast vote and that too for PTI

wish me good luck guys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020




----------



## Areesh

nuclearpak said:


> All the people on TV are giving them around 30 seats for some reasons.
> 
> But I think that people on TV are just as clueless as us!!! Or completely biased, especially GEO and their election cell drama.



Nahi sir jee. 30 seats is too much for MQM. I know Karachi. People are pissed for what has happened in past 5 years. MQM isn't wining 30 seats.


----------



## Jango

Areesh said:


> Nahi sir jee. 30 seats is too much for MQM. I know Karachi. People are pissed for what has happened in past 5 years. MQM isn't wining 30 seats.



Chal yar ab to kuch hi ghanton ki baat hai!


----------



## Mani2020

nuclearpak said:


> Chal yar ab to kuch hi ghanton ki baat hai!



tum na apna qaumi fareeza pura karna...tum bas yahan logon ko ban hi kar saktay ho.........vote kisne dena tha


----------



## Jango

Mani2020 said:


> tum na apna qaumi fareeza pura karna...tum bas yahan logon ko ban hi kar saktay ho.........vote kisne dena tha



I am really itching now...overseas ka bara masla hai yar. 

I am sort of repenting it now!


----------



## Mani2020

nuclearpak said:


> I am really itching now...overseas ka bara masla hai yar.
> 
> I am sort of repenting it now!



i know yar but you should have used postal ballot ...sometimes one vote can create a difference


----------



## Safriz

Mani2020 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=121920278010262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Safriz khush ha i am the first one to cast vote on pdf................



Weldone....Mogambo khush hua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Just came from polling station and a huge line of of people was already there when i went there at 08:30 am and beleive me PTIans were everywhere and our victory is for sure in Peshawar IN SHA ALLAH....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

chauvunist said:


> Just came from polling station and a huge line of of people was already there when i went there at 08:30 am and beleive me PTIans were everywhere and our victory is for sure in Peshawar IN SHA ALLAH....



What's your constituency? And what's the situation of rest of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Mani2020 said:


>



Shukar hai tou nay bhi koi dhangg kaa kaam kiya 

Jokes aside,two of my family members just voted for PTI-
Both never ever leave their beds this early in the morning on a holiday.
One is so lazy that he is known to keep sleeping during earthquakes..too lazy to leave his bed and go out to be safe.
But to my utter surprise even he woke up early and went to vote.

This really is change...people have hope...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Safriz said:


> Shukar hai tou nay bhi koi dhangg kaa kaam kiya
> 
> Jokes aside,two of my family members just voted for PTI-
> Both never ever leave their beds this early in the morning on a holiday.
> One is so lazy that he is known to keep sleeping during earthquakes..too lazy to leave his bed and go out to be safe.
> But to my utter surprise even he woke up early and went to vote.
> 
> This really is change...people have hope...



bas dua karo rigging na ho ...ALLAH karam Farmayein ....dua kartay raho


----------



## chauvunist

LoveIcon said:


> What's your constituency? And what's the situation of rest of Pakistan




i am from NA-1...PTI position here in KPK is very strong,situation in Punjab seems 50 50...not very sure about sindh and Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## na56

guys from na 56 7 vote for pti cast from my side now i am in na54 with my friend 
goddam thousand of pti youth here from defense askari bahria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

chauvunist said:


> i am from NA-1...PTI position here in KPK is very strong,situation in Punjab seems 50 50...not very sure about sindh and Balochistan..



That's good - The biggest mistake of of PTI is that they ignored sindh & baluchistan and also gave less importance to ruler punjab. Anyway hope for best.



na56 said:


> guys from na 56 7 vote for pti cast from my side now i am in na54 with my friend
> goddam thousand of pti youth here from defense askari bahria



Are they voters or na-baligh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Albatross

In khi in some constituencies polling has not yet started ,I wanna know in such cases would the voting time will be extended beyond 5 pm to compensate for the wasted time.


----------



## Safriz

Albatross said:


> In khi in some constituencies polling has not yet started ,I wanna know in such cases would the voting time will be extended beyond 5 pm to compensate for the wasted time.



Yes...thats normally whar happens..
In case of delays,voting time is extended..


----------



## Albatross

Safriz said:


> Yes...thats normally whar happens..
> In case of delays,voting time is extended..


But still its not a good sign as MQM will be rigging later in the evening and people who returned from polling stations may not go back


----------



## Sugarcane

Mani2020 said:


> bas dua karo rigging na ho ...ALLAH karam Farmayein ....dua kartay raho



I don't think rigging is possible this time - But anyway, PTI razakar should stay there until the polling is closed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Albatross said:


> But still its not a good sign as MQM will be rigging later in the evening and people who returned from polling stations may not go back



Well we cant have 100% fair election in Pakistan..but this one will be fairest of all...


----------



## Sugarcane

Albatross said:


> But still its not a good sign as MQM will be rigging later in the evening and people who returned from polling stations may not go back



I guess it's deliberate because people who went early were mostly those who were going to vote against MQM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mylovepakistan

let me share an unwatched video of my leader &#9829;





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152843380425228

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul

another Muk Muka or a calculated move.... interesting development


----------



## Safriz

Devil Soul said:


> another Muk Muka or a calculated move.... interesting development



PTI dont have money to buy off such big fish...or a whale in her case.
So it cant be muk muka....she made a wise decission based on voters mood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Albatross




----------



## RangerPK

I CASTED MY FIRST VOTE!!! YAY!!!!

@PTI



Safriz said:


> PTI dont have money to buy off such big fish...or a whale in her case.
> So it cant be muk muka....she made a wise decission based on voters mood.



I think she might have made this decision not out of love for PTI but out of fear of Taliban..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Safriz said:


> Well we cant have 100% fair election in Pakistan..but this one will be fairest of all...


nahi yar teri soch ha jitni rigging ho rahi ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

RangerPK said:


> I CASTED MY FIRST VOTE!!! YAY!!!!
> 
> @PTI
> 
> 
> 
> I think she might have made this decision not out of love for PTI but out of fear of Taliban..



Shame on her if she is that phattoo...
Terrorists shouldnt be feared..specially by someone in the government.

from ruling party..
What message she is sending out?


----------



## khanboy007

Safriz said:


> Well we cant have 100% fair election in Pakistan..but this one will be fairest of all...



haan yeh hai......qadre behtar ho ga InshaAllah 



Albatross said:


>



jeezzzz man thats* sad* and *bad* 

wonder how MQM is known as democratic party !?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Voter turnout from my family has been great. Even my auntie who is in her late 70s placed her vote.

Some of the polling stations especially in Lahore and twin cities are heavily crowded now. 

Clock is ticking. We are the crossroad!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Voter turnout from my family has been great. Even my auntie who is in her late 70s placed her vote.
> 
> Some of the polling stations especially in Lahore and twin cities are heavily crowded now.
> 
> Clock is ticking. We are the crossroad!



please eik bat btao koi army ma jan'nay wala ha ???????


----------



## na56

guys i think pti won na 54 
i saw (Malik Abrar Ahmad) he was waving at me while i have pti flags all over my car
army has taken over polling station 

silent voter destroyed pmln

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

mujhe eik bar btao koi army ma ha jan'nay wala


----------



## A.Rafay

Im very disappointed because of karachi mqm dhandhli!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Mani2020 said:


> please eik bat btao koi army ma jan'nay wala ha ???????



Relevance kya hai Bhai


----------



## Jango

na56 said:


> guys i think pti won na 54
> i saw (Malik Abrar Ahmad) he was waving at me while i have pti flags all over my car
> army has taken over polling station
> 
> silent voter destroyed pmln



PTI dominating Lahore, but insider sources of the news channels say it is very tight.


----------



## Tayyab1796

nuclearpak said:


> PTI dominating Lahore, but insider sources of the news channels say it is very tight.



My feeling is the same ... its very tough to predict ... but certainly PTI will get alot of votes ...InshALLAH


----------



## Marshmallow

Mani2020 said:


> @Marshmallow your bro has done it !!!!!!!



BRO I CANT BELIEVE DIS....HUGE HUGFE PPL FOR PTI EVERYWHERE...

POLLIN STATION BEREY HUEY HAIN TILL MORNING....WHOLE PAKISTAN IS CRAZY TO VOTE FOR IMRAN



nuclearpak said:


> PTI dominating Lahore, but insider sources of the news channels say it is very tight.



PTI DOMINATIN ISLMABAD PINDI TOO ....BELIEVE ME!



A.Rafay said:


> Im very disappointed because of karachi mqm dhandhli!



STUPID KARACHI...:ANGRY:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Foujio aur moujio ki waja sai NA-125 fight is turning hopeful for PTI


----------



## Menace2Society

The people of Pakistan who want progress are now demoralized.

The people with no justice will lose total hope.

No one trusts these people so no one will pay tax.

Our very fabric of our society is under threat and I am afraid to say Pakistan is close to dieing.

Whoever voted for PMLN, thank you for killing my country you f**king imbecile, you are the reason why the world treats us like sh*t. I blame you, God will punish you with all his might now. Lanat on you all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Only one line for PTI supporters .. 


*Try to be like your leader .. Behave like a sportsman ... *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Menace2Society said:


> The people of Pakistan who want progress are now demoralized.
> 
> The people with no justice will lose total hope.
> 
> No one trusts these people so no one will pay tax.
> 
> Our very fabric of our society is under threat and I am afraid to say Pakistan is close to dieing.
> 
> Whoever voted for PMLN, thank you for killing my country you f**king imbecile, you are the reason why the world treats us like sh*t. I blame you, God will punish you with all his might now. Lanat on you all.



Naah bhai, aisaa kuch nahi ho gaa.

The same old rickety diseased illiterate Pakistan will somehow manage to scrape on, just like in the past.


----------



## Menace2Society

Argus Panoptes said:


> Naah bhai, aisaa kuch nahi ho gaa.
> 
> The same old rickety diseased illiterate Pakistan will somehow manage to scrape on, just like in the past.



Is that what happened with Greece and Cyprus?

No, they defaulted and are nothing now.

That is our fate.

What amazes me is people don't realise how close we are to the tipping point, we are a year away bahi.

Nawaz cannot govern, hes proved this in the past.

This combination only means one thing and that is the break up of Pakistan.

You wait and see, this isnt the 80s/90s anymore.


----------



## BATMAN

I'm not a fan of N.Sharif but I'm glad to see PTI being cut short to its stature.

PTI is the reason for the injustice and terrorism in today's Pakistan.. it was PTI & Zardari venture which installed upon us cheap justice.

Now, i can conveniently predict that PTI will come to the doors of same parties and groups, whom they once mocked, because PTI is now a party of alliance and adjustments.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Peshawar, Abbotabad confirmed


----------



## Pakistanisage

BATMAN said:


> I'm not a fan of N.Sharif but I'm glad to see PTI being cut short to its stature.
> 
> PTI is the reason for the injustice and terrorism in today's Pakistan.. it was PTI & Zardari venture which installed upon us cheap justice.
> 
> Now, i can conveniently predict that PTI will come to the doors of same parties and groups, whom they once mocked, because PTI is now a party of alliance and adjustments.






Bull Cr@p.. As Imran Khan said if we don't win a clear majority, we will sit in the Opposition and make life hell for the ruling Party. We have the street power and people power. We will come out in the streets if Sharif does not act Shareef. One LONG MARCH towards Islamabad and Sharif will be unloading BRICKS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## na56

thanks god pti won 1 na seat from lahore na 126
pti also won na 122 and 125 but massive rigging took place


----------



## Marshmallow

na56 said:


> thanks god pti won 1 na seat from lahore na 126
> pti also won na 122 and 125 but massive rigging took place



no thy dint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## na56

showing at Dunya News dont know about it
guys insane amount of rigging is done
i am from rawalpindi pti won na 56 and 54 
but they are still not announcing results 
there is no electricity at the moment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## na56

guys i think tsunami march is needed against these rigged election

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

The trouble was that IK's naya Pakistan concept was not understood by the majority paindoo jahil awaam,and they didnt vote for him.
The urban population and educated people understood his concept and voted for him.
If IK has simply told paindoos that i will make 'naya road' or 'naya tube well' in your village,they had voted for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Safriz said:


> The trouble was that IK's naya Pakistan concept was not understood by the majority paindoo jahil awaam,and they didnt vote for him.
> The urban population and educated people understood his concept and voted for him.
> If IK has simply told paindoos that i will make 'naya road' or 'naya tube well' in your village,they had voted for him.



I don't think this is entirely true. 

The fact is that elections have been rigged and PMLn has extra 50 seats only due to cheating. What can paindoo awam do ?

The evidence that people were backing IK is the massive and historical turn out on the election day. They came out for change.


----------



## Tayyab1796

Breaking news on Dunya tv ...Imran Khan wins in NA 56 Bagging 80,000+ votes ... Hanif Abbassi got 67,000+ votes. ... Hanif was very proud and used derogatory remarks against his opponents , I hope he got what he deserved.


----------



## Fracker

Tayyab1796 said:


> Breaking news on Dunya tv ...Imran Khan wins in NA 56 Bagging 80,000+ votes ... Hanif Abbassi got 67,000+ votes. ... Hanif was very proud and used derogatory remarks against his opponents , I hope he got what he deserved.



Not a Big deal, when IK will leave it Hanif will win back, as so far I know one person can't retain more then one NA Seat


----------



## Riz

Fracker said:


> Not a Big deal, when IK will leave it Hanif will win back, as so far I know one person can't retain more then one NA Seat



NO he will leave his Kpk or mianwali seat where they dominated opponents. so they other member of PTI win it back



Fracker said:


> Not a Big deal, when IK will leave it Hanif will win back, as so far I know one person can't retain more then one NA Seat



NO he will leave his Kpk or mianwali seat where they dominated opponents. so they other member of PTI win it back


----------



## Leader

how easy life would have been for my Leader holding his son in his arms, wife beside him... but he choose a difficult path to challenge haram khors of pakistan !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Christopher

Well PTI 
I think Almighty has blessed them by giving them a respectful number of seats - BUT - at the same time not full power. so that in the next five years the may be groomed by time - AND - this is the chance for Imran to develop himself as a politician. 
I don't like Nawaz & group - BUT - they know that they have to deliver - OR - else they are history. 
So 
the next 5 years they r our nations lucky years in good competition at least the politicians will be forced to work hard & work good. 
I hope

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=474420395961420









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=474420395961420

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

As an acknowledgement of sincerity, commitment and dedication shown by Tabdeeli Razakars during PTI's election campaign, Imran Khan and PTI's CEC have decided to continue this program. They are planning to bring TR's into main stream of Party and assign them with new roles. Party is considering TRs for a new and more broaden role in coming year but we don't have much details about these plans as of yet. However TRs will be permanent members of PTI and will even hold some key positions in party, they'll have their own hierarchy inside party under Asad Umer and Dr. Andeeb Abbas. 

I don't have any source of this news, got it via my own resources in party. What do you guys think of this move?

@Leader @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Mirzay @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Rusty @Tayyab1796 @graphican

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Jazzbot said:


> As an acknowledgement of sincerity, commitment and dedication shown by Tabdeeli Razakars during PTI's election campaign, Imran Khan and PTI's CEC have decided to continue this program. They are planning to bring TR's into main stream of Party and assign them with new roles. Party is considering TRs for a new and more broaden role in coming year but we don't have much details about these plans as of yet. However TRs will be permanent members of PTI and will even hold some key positions in party, they'll have their own hierarchy inside party under Asad Umer and Dr. Andeeb Abbas.
> 
> I don't have any source of this news, got it via my own resources in party. What do you guys think of this move?
> 
> @Leader @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Mirzay @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Rusty @Tayyab1796 @graphican



This is a great move.

Anything that helps put down grassroots within communities will help PTI in the next election by providing direct links with communities. The next step should be to extend such programs into rural areas too, not just in the cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=515028291892616




@Leader @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Mirzay @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Rusty @Tayyab1796 @graphican

@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Menace2Society

Such a golden opportunity, Imran would have been our poster boy, investment would have flooded in from all corners.

Now 5 more years of darkness and Imran is not getting any younger. He will be 65 during next elections and age catches up with everyone.

We missed a decade of Imran selling Pakistan to the world, it would have changed our whole landscape.

This is Pakistan's legacy, a constant of missed opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> As an acknowledgement of sincerity, commitment and dedication shown by Tabdeeli Razakars during PTI's election campaign, Imran Khan and PTI's CEC have decided to continue this program. They are planning to bring TR's into main stream of Party and assign them with new roles. Party is considering TRs for a new and more broaden role in coming year but we don't have much details about these plans as of yet. However TRs will be permanent members of PTI and will even hold some key positions in party, they'll have their own hierarchy inside party under Asad Umer and Dr. Andeeb Abbas.
> 
> I don't have any source of this news, got it via my own resources in party. What do you guys think of this move?
> 
> @Leader @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Mirzay @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Rusty @Tayyab1796 @graphican



very very gud move....









esp you @Leader n @jaibi deserve coz u three been gone thru lati charge in lhr haha JK

i wud luv to c u three as ministers in lhr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


> As an acknowledgement of sincerity, commitment and dedication shown by Tabdeeli Razakars during PTI's election campaign, Imran Khan and PTI's CEC have decided to continue this program. They are planning to bring TR's into main stream of Party and assign them with new roles. Party is considering TRs for a new and more broaden role in coming year but we don't have much details about these plans as of yet. However TRs will be permanent members of PTI and will even hold some key positions in party, they'll have their own hierarchy inside party under Asad Umer and Dr. Andeeb Abbas.
> 
> I don't have any source of this news, got it via my own resources in party. What do you guys think of this move?
> 
> @Leader @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Mirzay @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Rusty @Tayyab1796 @graphican



Definitely a great move, it increases the leader to people contact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

Menace2Society said:


> Such a golden opportunity, Imran would have been our poster boy, investment would have flooded in from all corners.
> 
> Now 5 more years of darkness and Imran is not getting any younger. He will be 65 during next elections and age catches up with everyone.
> 
> We missed a decade of Imran selling Pakistan to the world, it would have changed our whole landscape.
> 
> This is Pakistan's legacy, a constant of missed opportunities.



So true but the world wants a slave/client Pakistan and it's got one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Marshmallow said:


> very very gud move....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esp you @Leader n @jaibi deserve coz u three been gone thru lati charge in lhr haha JK
> 
> i wud luv to c u three as ministers in lhr



aur bhai bhool gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

pml-n waloun se NA-126 bhi bardasht nahi ho raha


----------



## Patriots

New Romance of PTI with JI in KPK .............


----------



## Mani2020

&#1729;&#1605; &#1583;&#1726;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1585;&#1578;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746; - &#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1740;&#1711; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1585;&#1705;&#1585; &#1580;&#1608; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1576;&#1617; &#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1740;&#1672;&#1575; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1729;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1548; &#1705;&#1740; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740;

&#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1608; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1662;&#1578;&#1729; &#1729;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1548; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1578;&#1729; &#1729;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1729;&#1585;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;. &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1729;&#1585; &#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1726;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1604;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; - &#1587;&#1606;&#1740;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729; &#1587;&#1606;&#1587;&#1740;&#1582;&#1740;&#1586; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740;

here is his interview 

How we did rigging in Pakistan Elections - Ex PMLN worker tells his story to Shaami

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Mani2020 said:


> aur bhai bhool gaya



sure u too u shud b on important seats like PCB...

inko(Jazzbot Leader Jaibi ) urgent milni chey coz thy wer beaten wid latizzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Marshmallow said:


> sure u too u shud b on important seats like PCB...
> 
> inko(Jazzbot Leader Jaibi ) urgent milni chey coz thy wer beaten wid latizzz



n i did so much campaign work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Mani2020 said:


> n i did so much campaign work



so did i.... koi faeyda hi nai hua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Marshmallow said:


> so did i.... koi faeyda hi nai hua



ALLAH behtar farmayein gay marsha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FireFighter

Safriz said:


> The trouble was that IK's naya Pakistan concept was not understood by the majority paindoo jahil awaam,and they didnt vote for him.
> The urban population and educated people understood his concept and voted for him.
> If IK has simply told paindoos that i will make 'naya road' or 'naya tube well' in your village,they had voted for him.



This is not true at all. As a matter of fact, i spoke to lots of these barely educated ppl in saudi arab during my visit, n beleive me they are more passionate about PTI, in fact they line up n gather to listen to IK on tv. If there was any truth to your theory, do u think the KPK awaam would have voted for him?

I personally think NS cheated his way to power at least in major cities, with the help of the gangsters n monster politicians in his party, the politics of rigging n intimidation n feudals that accompanies with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

40 &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1746; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1604;&#1681; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1657;&#1585;&#1606; &#1570;&#1572;&#1657; &#1642;35-&#1642;30 &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1662;&#1585; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1570;&#1580; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608; &#1711;&#1726;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1606;&#1705;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1681; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1729;&#1746; &#1670;&#1740;&#1601; &#1580;&#1587;&#1657;&#1587; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608; &#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1579;&#1576;&#1608;&#1578; &#1570;&#1662; &#1606;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1587;&#1608; &#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608; &#1748; &#1601;&#1585;&#1582; &#1581;&#1576;&#1740;&#1576; ( &#1662;&#1740; &#1657;&#1740; &#1570;&#1574;&#1740; )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

"My message to you all is of hope, courage and confidence. Let us mobilize all our resources in a systematic and organized way and tackle the grave issues that confront us with grim determination and discipline worthy of a great nation."

These words are as true today as they were 66 years ago when Quaid-E-Azam uttered them on 24th October, 1947. 

In this post election environment and in the midst of all that has happened in recent days. Let us not forget the task at hand which is the prosperity of Pakistan. We must make compromises for the sake of our goals so long as we Do NOT make any compromises on our goals. The historic turnout in these general elections, irrespective of the end result shows us that this nation is alive and ready to put its elected leaders to task if they do not perform. We must, at all cost, continue to author our destiny and that of generation to follow so tomorrow we can say that irrespective of all the adversities, I played my part and did what I could for my fellow countryman. &#8212;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

Mani2020 said:


> 40 &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1746; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1604;&#1681; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1657;&#1585;&#1606; &#1570;&#1572;&#1657; &#1642;35-&#1642;30 &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1662;&#1585; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1570;&#1580; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608; &#1711;&#1726;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1606;&#1705;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1681; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1729;&#1746; &#1670;&#1740;&#1601; &#1580;&#1587;&#1657;&#1587; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608; &#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1579;&#1576;&#1608;&#1578; &#1570;&#1662; &#1606;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1587;&#1608; &#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608; &#1748; &#1601;&#1585;&#1582; &#1581;&#1576;&#1740;&#1576; ( &#1662;&#1740; &#1657;&#1740; &#1570;&#1574;&#1740; )



&#1740;&#1729; &#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1587; &#1670;&#1740;&#1601; &#1580;&#1587;&#1657;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1740;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1606;&#1578;&#1740;&#1580;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601; &#1705;&#1740; &#1608;&#1580;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; 2008 &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1578;&#1608; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1681;&#1575; &#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587; &#1670;&#1740;&#1601; &#1580;&#1587;&#1657;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1705;&#1746; 2013 &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1604;&#1681; &#1604;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1606;&#1578;&#1580;&#1729; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1740;&#1575; &#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;


----------



## A.Rafay

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=601918286492866


----------



## Mani2020

plz watch this video 

[video]http://tune.pk/video/83920/khara[/video]


----------



## Mani2020




----------



## Mani2020



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@Aeronaut @Armstrong @Leader @Mani2020 @A.Rafay @Jazzbot @Rusty @Argus Panoptes @nuclearpak @peaceful civilian @Emmie @Slav Defence @Mirzay @M-48 @Adios Amigo @Safriz @WebMaster @Awesome @Hermione G @Talon @KingMamba93 @Tayyab1796 @Albatross @LoveIcon @jaibi @Hyperion


*How Cities Embraced Change....*

*But a quick look at some of the vote percentages for some of the major urban centres of Pakistan, the change is there...

In other words, the bigger cities of Pakistan have embraced change and a stark one at that. The pie charts say it all.





Article here ....
How cities embraced change
*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Marshmallow said:


> @Aeronaut @Armstrong @Leader @Mani2020 @A.Rafay @Jazzbot @Rusty @Argus Panoptes @nuclearpak @peaceful civilian @Emmie @Slav Defence @Mirzay @M-48 @Adios Amigo @Safriz @WebMaster @Awesome @Hermione G @Talon @KingMamba93 @Tayyab1796 @Albatross @LoveIcon @jaibi @Hyperion
> 
> 
> .............
> Article here ....
> How cities embraced change
> [/SIZE][/B]



How cities embraced change

*Tabdeeli aa gayee hai.* This was Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf&#8217;s slogan in the run-up to the general election. Once the results poured in, *it appeared as if the change had been limited to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.* For the rest, there was no Naya Pakistan but a Purana Pakistan or a repaired one as some cynics put it.

*But a quick look at some of the vote percentages for some of the major urban centres of Pakistan, the change is there.* There is no other way to interpret the 2013 election results in Islamabad, Rawalpindi, Lahore, Karachi, Sialkot, Faisalabad, Multan, Sialkot and Quetta.

Predictably in Peshawar, the PTI is the biggest party in terms of vote share while in Quetta it has bagged the fourth position.

In the other seven, it has emerged as the second biggest party, displacing the Pakistan Peoples Party which enjoyed this slot in the 2008 polls. Even in a city such as Karachi, which does not welcome new parties easily, the PTI has displaced the PPP as the city&#8217;s second biggest party. This was surprising as for five years, the Awami National Party, the PPP and the Muttahida Quami Movement were involved in a bloody turf battle in Pakistan&#8217;s biggest city but at the end, a completely different party has quietly made space for itself.

But perhaps the PTI would not have been able to do this so successfully had it not been for the PPP which created a vacuum to begin with.

*Indeed, in Punjab at least, it is obvious that the obliteration of the PML-Q and the rejection of the PPP has allowed the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz to increase its vote share and for the PTI to carve out a comfortable niche for itself.

This is especially evident in Faisalabad which in 2008 gave most of its votes to the PPP and where the PML-Q and the PML-N shared the second slot. But clearly, the electricity shortage, which affected the city&#8217;s economy, it is said, changed its voters&#8217; mind. In 2013, over 60 per cent opted for the N, and 17 per cent for the PTI. The PPP and the PML-Q were reduced to 15 per cent in total.
*
In Quetta too, in 2008, the city was dominated by the PPP and the PML-Q. But this was only due to the boycott of the nationalist parties. Their return to the electoral fray in the province means that Quetta too has witnessed a change. Its voters have now opted for the Pakhtunkhwa Milli Awami Party and the Balochistan National Party.

Peshawar, which has embraced the PTI wholeheartedly, however, has viciously rejected the PPP and the ANP.

*In other words, the bigger cities of Pakistan have embraced change and a stark one at that.* The pie charts say it all.

*It needs to be stressed that the results of the major urban centres cannot be seen to be an accurate representation of the country-wide or even province-wise trends.*

Good article, but the last senstence bears repeating becasue of its importance:

*It needs to be stressed that the results of the major urban centres cannot be seen to be an accurate representation of the country-wide or even province-wise trends.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Argus Panoptes said:


> How cities embraced change
> 
> *Tabdeeli aa gayee hai.* This was Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf&#8217;s slogan in the run-up to the general election. Once the results poured in, *it appeared as if the change had been limited to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.* For the rest, there was no Naya Pakistan but a Purana Pakistan or a repaired one as some cynics put it.
> 
> *But a quick look at some of the vote percentages for some of the major urban centres of Pakistan, the change is there.* There is no other way to interpret the 2013 election results in Islamabad, Rawalpindi, Lahore, Karachi, Sialkot, Faisalabad, Multan, Sialkot and Quetta.
> 
> Predictably in Peshawar, the PTI is the biggest party in terms of vote share while in Quetta it has bagged the fourth position.
> 
> In the other seven, it has emerged as the second biggest party, displacing the Pakistan Peoples Party which enjoyed this slot in the 2008 polls. Even in a city such as Karachi, which does not welcome new parties easily, the PTI has displaced the PPP as the city&#8217;s second biggest party. This was surprising as for five years, the Awami National Party, the PPP and the Muttahida Quami Movement were involved in a bloody turf battle in Pakistan&#8217;s biggest city but at the end, a completely different party has quietly made space for itself.
> 
> But perhaps the PTI would not have been able to do this so successfully had it not been for the PPP which created a vacuum to begin with.
> 
> *Indeed, in Punjab at least, it is obvious that the obliteration of the PML-Q and the rejection of the PPP has allowed the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz to increase its vote share and for the PTI to carve out a comfortable niche for itself.
> 
> This is especially evident in Faisalabad which in 2008 gave most of its votes to the PPP and where the PML-Q and the PML-N shared the second slot. But clearly, the electricity shortage, which affected the city&#8217;s economy, it is said, changed its voters&#8217; mind. In 2013, over 60 per cent opted for the N, and 17 per cent for the PTI. The PPP and the PML-Q were reduced to 15 per cent in total.
> *
> In Quetta too, in 2008, the city was dominated by the PPP and the PML-Q. But this was only due to the boycott of the nationalist parties. Their return to the electoral fray in the province means that Quetta too has witnessed a change. Its voters have now opted for the Pakhtunkhwa Milli Awami Party and the Balochistan National Party.
> 
> Peshawar, which has embraced the PTI wholeheartedly, however, has viciously rejected the PPP and the ANP.
> 
> *In other words, the bigger cities of Pakistan have embraced change and a stark one at that.* The pie charts say it all.
> 
> *It needs to be stressed that the results of the major urban centres cannot be seen to be an accurate representation of the country-wide or even province-wise trends.*
> 
> Good article, but the last senstence bears repeating becasue of its importance:
> 
> *It needs to be stressed that the results of the major urban centres cannot be seen to be an accurate representation of the country-wide or even province-wise trends.
> 
> *



thanks for copy pastin all article

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

@Aeronaut @Armstrong @Leader @Mani2020 @A.Rafay @Jazzbot @Rusty @Argus Panoptes @nuclearpak @peaceful civilian @Emmie @Slav Defence @Mirzay @M-48 @Adios Amigo @Safriz @WebMaster @Awesome @Hermione G @Talon @KingMamba93 @Tayyab1796 @Albatross @LoveIcon @jaibi @Hyperion @RangerPK 



*Imran Khan(Chairman Pakistan Tehreek E Insaf #PTI) Exclusive Audio Message for the People of Karachi*

https://soundcloud.com/muhammad-anas-ahsan-mallick/ikmsgkhifromskmch




@Aeronaut

bro r u still completly hopeless afta hearin dis latest msg of Imran khan?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Sugarcane

Mani2020 said:


> 40 &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1746; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586;&#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1604;&#1681; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1657;&#1585;&#1606; &#1570;&#1572;&#1657; &#1642;35-&#1642;30 &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1662;&#1585; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1570;&#1580; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608; &#1711;&#1726;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1606;&#1705;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1608;&#1608;&#1657; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1681; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1729;&#1746; &#1670;&#1740;&#1601; &#1580;&#1587;&#1657;&#1587; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608; &#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1579;&#1576;&#1608;&#1578; &#1570;&#1662; &#1606;&#1746; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1587;&#1608; &#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1608; &#1748; &#1601;&#1585;&#1582; &#1581;&#1576;&#1740;&#1576; ( &#1662;&#1740; &#1657;&#1740; &#1570;&#1574;&#1740; )



When i used to criticize Kana Dajjal - It was PTI fans who used to bash me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Marshmallow said:


> *bro* r u still completly hopeless afta hearin dis latest msg of Imran khan?



*Marsha* finally called me *Bro* !  

I'm so happy !  *tears of joy*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Armstrong said:


> *Marsha* finally called me *Bro* !
> 
> I'm so happy !  *tears of joy*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Safriz

Armstrong said:


> *Marsha* finally called me *Bro* !
> 
> I'm so happy !  *tears of joy*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Armstrong said:


> *Marsha* finally called me *Bro* !
> 
> I'm so happy !  *tears of joy*




Actually that was me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Marshmallow said:


> @Aeronaut @Armstrong @Leader @Mani2020 @A.Rafay @Jazzbot @Rusty @Argus Panoptes @nuclearpak @peaceful civilian @Emmie @Slav Defence @Mirzay @M-48 @Adios Amigo @Safriz @WebMaster @Awesome @Hermione G @Talon @KingMamba93 @Tayyab1796 @Albatross @LoveIcon @jaibi @Hyperion @RangerPK
> 
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan(Chairman Pakistan Tehreek E Insaf #PTI) Exclusive Audio Message for the People of Karachi*
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/muhammad-anas-ahsan-mallick/ikmsgkhifromskmch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Aeronaut
> 
> bro r u still completly hopeless afta hearin dis latest msg of Imran khan?



Koi dhang ka link nahi hai? I don't want to sign up for it.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

&#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1583; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1740;&#1608; &#1662;&#1585; &#1705;&#1729;&#1729; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711; &#1582;&#1608;&#1583; &#1583;&#1726;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1740;&#1657;&#1726;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1711;&#1585; &#1570;&#1662; &#1662;&#1740; &#1657;&#1740; &#1570;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1583;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1604;&#1711;&#1746; &#1606;&#1608;&#1657;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1567;


----------



## Mani2020

*Fafen institute members in trouble by Punjab Police after exposing Rigging in General Elections*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Awesome said:


> Koi dhang ka link nahi hai? I don't want to sign up for it.



You can listen to the sound clip without signing up for anything, Sir.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

*WHAT SINGLE ACHIEVEMENT CAN PROPEL PTI TO DIZZYING HEIGHTS ?*

Since the announcement that PTI will form govt. in KPK, several optimistic and pessimistic views have been expressed. As a lover of PTI ideology ? the question came to my mind today is as stated above.

In my view, if PTI wishes to reach heights in a very short time then it must focus on social justice and justice for poor.

I agree that economy, peace, jobs, health and education are other main objectives that need to be achieved. However, despite the best efforts, these objectives (even if fulfilled) will take a long time to bear fruits for PTI.

On the other hand, if justice can be provided to poor and weak in the society then only a few cases will make big headlines in national media. This will bring all the poor and the weak in the whole country to unite and stand firmly behind PTI. It is also one of the election manifesto of PTI ("we will fight against ZULM and every ZALIM").

This achievement will also be unparallel in Pakistan. It is not expected from PMLn or PPP to provide justice to poor and weak in Punjab and Sindh. Both parties are reflective of status quo.

*In my view this single achievement can prove to be a game changer for PTI in a very short time.*


----------



## Marshmallow

Awesome said:


> Koi dhang ka link nahi hai? I don't want to sign up for it.



we dun hav to sign up for dat link to listen to audio it wz given by PTI official page...

herez anothr one...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201203476672788

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Jazzbot said:


> As an acknowledgement of sincerity, commitment and dedication shown by Tabdeeli Razakars during PTI's election campaign, Imran Khan and PTI's CEC have decided to continue this program. They are planning to bring TR's into main stream of Party and assign them with new roles. Party is considering TRs for a new and more broaden role in coming year but we don't have much details about these plans as of yet. However TRs will be permanent members of PTI and will even hold some key positions in party, they'll have their own hierarchy inside party under Asad Umer and Dr. Andeeb Abbas.
> 
> I don't have any source of this news, got it via my own resources in party. What do you guys think of this move?
> 
> @Leader @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Mirzay @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Rusty @Tayyab1796 @graphican



Thank you @Jazzbot for enlightening us with your sources,first of all...second,I think that this will be an excellent Idea as it will revive encouragement amongst workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=515028291892616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Leader @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Mirzay @Slav Defence @Marshmallow @Rusty @Tayyab1796 @graphican
> 
> @Zarvan



No Doubt Mr.Khan is straightforward,sensible,fearless,bold and man of intelligence with extraordinary strength and power..he is the man who can lead us to right direction if provided with sincere friends and supporters...I wish him best of luck



Marshmallow said:


> @Aeronaut @Armstrong @Leader @Mani2020 @A.Rafay @Jazzbot @Rusty @Argus Panoptes @nuclearpak @peaceful civilian @Emmie @Slav Defence @Mirzay @M-48 @Adios Amigo @Safriz @WebMaster @Awesome @Hermione G @Talon @KingMamba93 @Tayyab1796 @Albatross @LoveIcon @jaibi @Hyperion
> 
> 
> *How Cities Embraced Change....*
> 
> *But a quick look at some of the vote percentages for some of the major urban centres of Pakistan, the change is there...
> 
> In other words, the bigger cities of Pakistan have embraced change and a stark one at that. The pie charts say it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article here ....
> How cities embraced change
> *



I have heard that PTI has clean sweep in Taxila as well after EC's review..congratulations PTI..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Slav Defence said:


> No Doubt Mr.Khan is straightforward,sensible,fearless,bold and man of intelligence with extraordinary strength and power..he is the man who can lead us to right direction if provided with sincere friends and supporters...I wish him best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that PTI has clean sweep in Taxila as well after EC's review..congratulations PTI..



yes pindi/isl n all nearby regions hav given thm tuff fight n votd for PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152012572948504







speechless
@Safriz @mafiya


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=195872570562531





Another new Brain of PTI - Shehriyar Afridi, newly elected MNA from Kohat.. 

@Mani2020 @Leader @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @Rusty @IceCold @Marshmallow @Armstrong @Mirzay @Slav Defence @Tayyab1796 @jaibi

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Leader

did the girls learn from him how to make duck face? @Jazzbot @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @Mirzay 

I will never forgive him for doing this....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=195872570562531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another new Brain of PTI - Shehriyar Afridi, newly elected MNA from Kohat..
> 
> @Mani2020 @Leader @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @Rusty @IceCold @Marshmallow @Armstrong @Mirzay @Slav Defence @Tayyab1796 @jaibi



wow am impressed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

forgive him for what...making duck face?...come on that was his past he has come 17 years down from that


Leader said:


> did the girls learn from him how to make duck face? @Jazzbot @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @Mirzay
> 
> I will never forgive him for doing this....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

balixd said:


> forgive him for what...making duck face?...come on that was his past he has come 17 years down from that



its his fault that the whole female community of the girls now make this duck face


----------



## Leader

sab badal gaye........... khan nai badla !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

Interesting new face. Mashallah, PTI has many such unsung heros just hope they can help our nation out.



Leader said:


> did the girls learn from him how to make duck face? @Jazzbot @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @Mirzay
> 
> I will never forgive him for doing this....



Pouting or the infamous duck face started after Miley Cyrus of Hannah Montana fame had her private pictures leaked online which showed the star in seductive poses with her lips pout. This was then copied by the Myspace users who also took bathroom shots of themselves in suggestable poses. From there it spread all over the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

jaibi said:


> Pouting or the infamous duck face started after Miley Cyrus of Hannah Montana fame had her private pictures leaked online which showed the star in seductive poses with her lips pout. This was then copied by the Myspace users who also took bathroom shots of themselves in suggestable poses. From there it spread all over the internet.



haha...man you have done some research. stay blessed !



jaibi said:


> Pouting or the infamous duck face started after Miley Cyrus of Hannah Montana fame had her private pictures leaked online which showed the star in seductive poses with her lips pout. This was then copied by the Myspace users who also took bathroom shots of themselves in suggestable poses. From there it spread all over the internet.



haha...man you have done some research. stay blessed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=167160086784930

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Marshmallow said:


>



O yar ab bas bhi karo dharnay...koi had hoti hai.

We all know ECP and Supreme Court aren't gonna do anything, instead they are charging candidates for finger prints!!!

The application for rigging in Narowal even got rejected, just go and search the internet on the hundreds of videos of rigging, torn ballot papers, opened boxes in that district, and all were stamped PTI! Ab yeh bhi reject ho gayi to banda kia kahay.

THen the Jehangir Tareen case is still lingering on, there were 25k fake votes, but the RO in his report said 'some votes were without counterfoils'...the RO equates 25000 votes to 'some votes'!!! Joke of the century.

Magr jo hogaya so hogaya. Let's move forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

BTW, I think PTI should move present a bill regarding reforms in voting process and also drones etc.

Then we will see how PML reacts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> O yar ab bas bhi karo dharnay...koi had hoti hai.
> 
> We all know ECP and Supreme Court aren't gonna do anything, instead they are charging candidates for finger prints!!!
> 
> The application for rigging in Narowal even got rejected, just go and search the internet on the hundreds of videos of rigging, torn ballot papers, opened boxes in that district, and all were stamped PTI! Ab yeh bhi reject ho gayi to banda kia kahay.
> 
> THen the Jehangir Tareen case is still lingering on, there were 25k fake votes, but the RO in his report said 'some votes were without counterfoils'...the RO equates 25000 votes to 'some votes'!!! Joke of the century.
> 
> Magr jo hogaya so hogaya. Let's move forward.



Cannot let them go away without a fight, Pakistani qoam kay sath dhoka howa hai...history will never forgive us, if we dont show them their face...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Leader said:


> sab badal gaye........... khan nai badla !!



Buddhoon ka boycott!! Imran aaye ga Umeed phelaye ga!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

nuclearpak said:


> O yar ab bas bhi karo dharnay...koi had hoti hai.
> 
> We all know ECP and Supreme Court aren't gonna do anything, instead they are charging candidates for finger prints!!!
> 
> The application for rigging in Narowal even got rejected, just go and search the internet on the hundreds of videos of rigging, torn ballot papers, opened boxes in that district, and all were stamped PTI! Ab yeh bhi reject ho gayi to banda kia kahay.
> 
> THen the Jehangir Tareen case is still lingering on, there were 25k fake votes, but the RO in his report said 'some votes were without counterfoils'...the RO equates 25000 votes to 'some votes'!!! Joke of the century.
> 
> Magr jo hogaya so hogaya. Let's move forward.



let thm do whtever thy want....its their right! ab ye b nai kury wo??

dis is a way to put pressure OK!

when pakistanies dun do anythin in pak in protest of any wrong thing then u ppl sittin abroad r first one to critisize n nw 
when thy r doin somthin then again u ppl do criticism!!

atleast thy r not juz sittin on COMPUTERS n DOING nothinG!

I think u shud appreciate evry little more thy r doin for right cause rathr then gettin annoyed Ok!



Leader said:


> Cannot let them go away without a fight, Pakistani qoam kay sath dhoka howa hai...history will never forgive us, if we dont show them their face...



yeh logun ko buss critize kurna ata hy....while thoz ppl r on roads in dis hot summers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> let thm do whtever thy want....its their right! ab ye b nai kury wo??
> 
> dis is a way to put pressure OK!
> 
> when pakistanies dun do anythin in pak in protest of any wrong thing then u ppl sittin abroad r first one to critisize n nw
> when thy r doin somthin then again u ppl do criticism!!
> 
> atleast thy r not juz sittin on COMPUTERS n DOING nothinG!
> 
> I think u shud appreciate evry little more thy r doin for right cause rathr then gettin annoyed Ok!
> 
> 
> 
> yeh logun ko buss critize kurna ata hy....while thoz ppl r on roads in dis hot summers!



we are submissive due to our ghulamana zehniyat, if we dont call wrong, wrong, and move on as if its okay, then this is exactly what happens, we remain a country with no integrity !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

darkinsky said:


>



darkinsky what his political efforts has to do with his personal life??Let me remind you that Jinnah himself had unsuccessful martial life,yet still he was successful leader..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Pukhtoon said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=167160086784930



*In a league of his own. Totally unparrallel and unmathced.*


----------



## Edevelop

Leader said:


> sab badal gaye........... khan nai badla !!




Don't these 2 look the same !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

darkinsky said:


>



This one is a Lousy MQM parent..using his daughter for a dirty propaganda..
shame

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jazzbot

nuclearpak said:


> O yar ab bas bhi karo dharnay...koi had hoti hai.
> 
> We all know ECP and Supreme Court aren't gonna do anything, instead they are charging candidates for finger prints!!!
> 
> The application for rigging in Narowal even got rejected, just go and search the internet on the hundreds of videos of rigging, torn ballot papers, opened boxes in that district, and all were stamped PTI! Ab yeh bhi reject ho gayi to banda kia kahay.
> 
> THen the Jehangir Tareen case is still lingering on, there were 25k fake votes, but the RO in his report said 'some votes were without counterfoils'...the RO equates 25000 votes to 'some votes'!!! Joke of the century.
> 
> Magr jo hogaya so hogaya. Let's move forward.



Even though I respect your opinion as I also agree that hoping something good from ECP and SC is just waste of time and energy, but PTI's stand is something different. Its not merely just a dharna or protest, its something else, something better. Following video sums it up very nicely..





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=441320512631452





This is what PTI is all about, and this is what we stand and fight for. 

@Leader, @Marshmallow @jaibi @Rusty @A.Rafay @Aeronaut @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @WAQAS119 @PakHtoon @Awesome @Mani2020

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sur

NS & SS had been stealing IK's ideas. Whatever IK initiated NS\SS would try to copy it...

1st Ever Sasti Roti Scheme Started By Imran Khan - YouTube


----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

PMLN have copied all policies from PTI. In the pre election jalsas you could see Nawaz saying word for word what Imran would say earlier in the day.

6 months down the line they will have to think on their own, so lets see how far they get. Get ready for a tamasha.


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Safriz

In sindh Mohajirs (the lalukhaitee and landhy type) will vote for Altaf bhai no matter what...and sindhis will vote for shaheed party...even if PPP make them all shaheed by load shedding and Corruption.
So there aren't much chances in sindh....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

http://live.geo.tv/live.aspx

Who's this lady?

She is a very well spoken woman.


----------



## Menace2Society

Looking much better now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

Menace2Society said:


> Looking much better now.



whose the burly guy in the night-suit next IK?


----------



## Leader

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BLm5eRYCYAA7_wG.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

BATMAN said:


>



A lame attempt. Get a life seriously.


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151704300289458





Ayesha Gulalai Wazeer - First ever female MNA from FATA and a 26 year old new face of PTI in NA. Expressing her views on Drone Attacks, WOT, Tribal Areas related issues etc in Hamid Mir's latest TV program.
@Leader @Aeronaut @AstanoshKhan @Armstrong @Awesome @A.Rafay @Marshmallow @Talon @HRK @PWFI @jaibi @peaceful Civilian @Pukhtoon @Mani2020 @WAQAS119 @Menace2Society @nuclearpak @mr42O @Safiz

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Jango

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151704300289458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayesha Gulalai Wazeer - First ever female MNA from FATA and a 26 year old new face of PTI in NA. Expressing her views on Drone Attacks, WOT, Tribal Areas related issues etc in Hamid Mir's latest TV program.
> @Leader @Aeronaut @AstanoshKhan @Armstrong @Awesome @A.Rafay @Marshmallow @Talon @HRK @PWFI @jaibi @peaceful Civilian @Pukhtoon @Mani2020 @WAQAS119 @Menace2Society @nuclearpak @mr42O @Safiz



Yeah i saw the program, and TBH, I disagree alot with her views on the War on Terror policy. As I do with the whole policy of PML and PTI. She even advocated calling back the whole Army from there!

BTW, yesterday another gem of PTI cam on Hamid Mir's show, a young man from Swat, elected to NA. Can't remember his name, maybe if you could post his video as well.

And then people were crying youth kahan hai!!!

These young folks are pretty well spoken and articulate. Yesterday the brother of Manzoor Wasan who got into NA also came on the show, and you could clearly see the difference b/w the PTI guy and PPP guy, both were young.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Yeah i saw the program, and TBH, I disagree alot with her views on the War on Terror policy. As I do with the whole policy of PML and PTI. She even advocated calling back the whole Army from there!
> 
> BTW, yesterday another gem of PTI cam on Hamid Mir's show, a young man from Swat, elected to NA. Can't remember his name, maybe if you could post his video as well.
> 
> And then people were crying youth kahan hai!!!
> 
> These young folks are pretty well spoken and articulate. Yesterday the brother of Manzoor Wasan who got into NA also came on the show, and you could clearly see the difference b/w the PTI guy and PPP guy, both were young.



I know Murad Saeed personally... this guy with his amazing speech capabilities would give tough time to Govt. on the assembly floor.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151705057649458

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

AstanoshKhan said:


> I know Murad Saeed personally... this guy with his amazing speech capabilities would give tough time to Govt. on the assembly floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151705057649458



Yeah that's the one. Looks like he was a debater in college.

It was very good to know he had no political background. The N-league woman had a bigwig father, the PPP guy was through is brother, but this guy was all on his own...studying in Peshawar University, joins or rather makes ISF and rises through the ranks, wins party elections! Very good to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

nuclearpak said:


> Yeah i saw the program, and TBH, I disagree alot with her views on the War on Terror policy. As I do with the whole policy of PML and PTI. She even advocated calling back the whole Army from there!



I second that, but this things is so messed up, and she rightly said today the situation is nothing less than a mess as we don't know who is pro Pakistani and who is enemy in war effected Tribal areas, and thus we are treating all of them as same. At least we should start some sort of dialogues to figure out these things. Also though I personally think situation in tribal areas isn't gonna improve at least till US withdrawal from Afghanistan no matter what, but peace talks is the way forward. If we keep fighting with them, it will take another decade with no results. We have to find a diplomatic solution of this issue, we cannot afford prolonged war in our tribal areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> I know Murad Saeed personally... this guy with his amazing speech capabilities would give tough time to Govt. on the assembly floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151705057649458



he is a brilliant lad !! hats off to Imran Khan for always finding the best for the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Jazzbot said:


> I second that, but this things is so messed up, and she rightly said today the situation is nothing less than a mess as we don't know who is pro Pakistani and who is enemy in war effected Tribal areas, and thus we are treating all of them as same. At least we should start some sort of dialogues to figure out these things. Also though I personally think situation in tribal areas isn't gonna improve at least till US withdrawal from Afghanistan no matter what, but peace talks is the way forward. If we keep fighting with them, it will take another decade with no results. We have to find a diplomatic solution of this issue, we cannot afford prolonged war in our tribal areas.



Well said, it is time for us to make serious decisions,even now Americans are seeking for dialogues with Talibans.
We need to target and destroy anti-pak elements at all cost,leaving behind pro-pakistan elements only!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Factual clarification regarding the resignation of Ms Fauzia Kasuri from the Party > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News


----------



## Cyberian

​


----------



## Menace2Society

How long will it take for Imran to make a full recovery?


----------



## Menace2Society

Does anyone know?


----------



## Marshmallow

Menace2Society said:


> How long will it take for Imran to make a full recovery?



will take months but he will b back on secne soon wid little activity...his injury is deep


----------



## Jango

LAHORE: PTI Chairman Imran Khan on Monday revealed that there was a plot to assassinate him on GT Road through a bomb blast before the general elections.

Speaking to journalists here, Khan said that he was saved by the Almighty from being assassinated.

The PTI, he said, would take to streets after Eid ul Fitr over Election Commission&#8217;s failure to hold a transparent probe into riggings. It would be the country&#8217;s biggest protest, he said.

Khan said that he would raise his voice against the election rigging in his maiden address to the National Assembly.

To a question, he said that Fauzia Kasuri would rejoin the party soon.

Imran Khan reveals plot of his assassination

How credible is this? Only this link is mentioning this news.

Although all 3 points are important, assassination plot, Fauzia Kasuri and protest.


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> LAHORE: PTI Chairman Imran Khan on Monday revealed that there was a plot to assassinate him on GT Road through a bomb blast before the general elections.
> 
> Speaking to journalists here, Khan said that he was saved by the Almighty from being assassinated.
> 
> The PTI, he said, would take to streets after Eid ul Fitr over Election Commission&#8217;s failure to hold a transparent probe into riggings. It would be the country&#8217;s biggest protest, he said.
> 
> Khan said that he would raise his voice against the election rigging in his maiden address to the National Assembly.
> 
> To a question, he said that Fauzia Kasuri would rejoin the party soon.
> 
> Imran Khan reveals plot of his assassination
> 
> How credible is this? Only this link is mentioning this news.
> 
> Although all 3 points are important, assassination plot, Fauzia Kasuri and protest.



Remember shaheen sehbai article before elections?


----------



## Jango

mafiya said:


> Remember shaheen sehbai article before elections?



Sorry but I forgot...could you recap?


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> Sorry but I forgot...could you recap?



http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...plosive-article-about-behind-scene-games.html


----------



## Jango

mafiya said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...plosive-article-about-behind-scene-games.html



Oh yeah, I read it.


----------



## batmannow

nuclearpak said:


> LAHORE: PTI Chairman Imran Khan on Monday revealed that there was a plot to assassinate him on GT Road through a bomb blast before the general elections.
> 
> Speaking to journalists here, Khan said that he was saved by the Almighty from being assassinated.
> 
> The PTI, he said, would take to streets after Eid ul Fitr over Election Commissions failure to hold a transparent probe into riggings. It would be the countrys biggest protest, he said.
> 
> Khan said that he would raise his voice against the election rigging in his maiden address to the National Assembly.
> 
> To a question, he said that Fauzia Kasuri would rejoin the party soon.
> 
> Imran Khan reveals plot of his assassination
> 
> How credible is this? Only this link is mentioning this news.
> 
> Although all 3 points are important, assassination plot, Fauzia Kasuri and protest.


self style prapoganda like all ways by imran, for cheap popularity?
just like before the elections, tusunami clean sweep, imran the PM?
could be said a live transmission from SKMH,s mental ward by PTI tv.com?
the biggest danger he can get wouldbe TTp, but as they are his & munawar,s sleeping partnerrs, thier is no thing called dangerous for him, these days?
its just media hasnt giving the attention which he wanted?


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=198278803661069





Imran Khan's extensive and powerful Election Campaign began on April 20th 2013. AlJazeera covers the Campaign as the main events unfold close to Elections with exclusive Behind the Scene Coverage. A nice documentary worth watching.. 


@Leader @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @A.Rafay @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Marshmallow @Talon @Slav Defence @jaibi @IceCold @Mani2020 @WAQAS119 @mafiya

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Slav Defence

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=198278803661069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan's extensive and powerful Election Campaign began on April 20th 2013. AlJazeera covers the Campaign as the main events unfold close to Elections with exclusive Behind the Scene Coverage. A nice documentary worth watching..
> 
> 
> @Leader @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @A.Rafay @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @Marshmallow @Talon @Slav Defence @jaibi @IceCold @Mani2020 @WAQAS119 @mafiya



60 people were killed while Imran himself received death threats,well said by Al Jazeera's Narrator.
This election has given me much more hope,although massive rigging has taken place,yet still I ask to all of you..how long they keep on doing that??their dirty tactics won't work for long..we need to be patient.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

LAHORE: Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaaf chief Imran Khan has been given a go-ahead by his doctors to travel to Islamabad to take oath as a member of the National Assembly.

Khan was injured during a campaign rally in Lahore, three days ahead of the May 11 elections.

According to the PTI&#8217;s media cell, Khan's recent tests have shown encouraging signs and doctors have given him a go-ahead to travel to Islamabad.

Khan could not take oath as an MNA due to his injury and has remained in Shaukat Khanam Memorial Hospital in Lahore for the past few weeks.

Khan&#8217;s party fared well in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province where the PTI's government has now been installed.

Doctors clear Imran Khan to travel to Islamabad - DAWN.COM

SHafqat Mehmood did say a couple of days back that Imran Khan wanted to be present in the NA when the budget was being presented, but he wasn't there yesterday. 

Maybe in the next NA session he would be present.

Edit: He is going to attend the next NA session.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

Imran Khan has reached Rawalpindi.

This pic is at Usman Mirza's home, killed in the election violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Time to get to work skipper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

New era has begun, all the best skipper, we are right behind you in all goods and bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> New era has begun, all the best skipper, we are right behind you in all goods and bad.



yar again look at the people, standing all over him, with no space left...a little uncomfortable push can be dangerous,

cannot they just back offf a bit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> yar again look at the people, standing all over him, with no space left...a little uncomfortable push can be dangerous,
> 
> cannot they just back offf a bit?



You are right, but nothing can be said or done about it, we as his supporters go crazy after watching him, and media persons are also very indiscipline in this regard..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> You are right, but nothing can be said or done about it, we as his supporters go crazy after watching him, and media persons are also very indiscipline in this regard..



yar ab asa nahi hona chahiye, he should get a squad of 10 people that surround him and give him his personal space so that nobody accidentally or "deliberately" push him and cause some serious damage, back pain is the worst pain for anyone and very sensitive and easy to be manipulated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

^^ interesting would be the face of nawaz sharif after Imran's truthful speech in NA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=607634385922009






late nazia hasan interview with King Khan, Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FC-100

I don't consider it a Siasi Danishmandi, this is pure hypocrisy. He must not forget his status as PM of Pakistan. Earlier Mr AZ did the same to NS and surely not much appreciated gesture.


----------



## Marshmallow

@Jazzbot @Leader @A.Rafay

hes sayin hullo to us PTIians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=607634385922009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> late nazia hasan interview with King Khan, Imran Khan.



whoz dis girl in da video? she looks decent n suits vry much wid IK





in whole interview IK wz lookin at sky,trees n birds while talkin but not to da girl..hes too shy!


----------



## Jazzbot

Marshmallow said:


> whoz dis girl in da video? she looks decent n suits vry much wid IK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in whole interview IK wz lookin at sky,trees n birds while talkin but not to da girl..hes too shy!



OMG you don't know her.. I feel for your lady..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=616608288357199





The simplicity of the PTI office is amazing. I did know that the PTI office is in a house, but never thought it to be like this. Very simple and effective. The PTI meetings also are very simplistic.

Don't want to stir up a fight, but if you compare with the PML meetings, a HUGE difference. The PML meetings are like royalty, while PTI is simplistic. Then the CM KPK sitting like that...

Good to see such simplicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FC-100

Sir jee thora saa shahi khoon to ho gaya hai. Maa sha Allah shahi khandan ka samdiana hai


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> OMG you don't know her.. I feel for your lady..



no...? who wz she


----------



## Leader

boys have grown up !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Marshmallow said:


> no...? who wz she



She was pop singer, one of the pioneer pop singers in Pakistan. Sadly she died at young age, I guess due to cancer..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

??????


----------



## AstanoshKhan

hasnain0099 said:


> ??????



Yaar Hasnain ye Kis Tarah Ke News Post Kar Rahay Hay... IK will be attending the session on 19th/20th I think.

PML-N Nawaz Sharif to accord warm welcome to PTI Imran Khan on attending 1st NA session | The News Tribe


----------



## SBD-3

AstanoshKhan said:


> Yaar Hasnain ye Kis Tarah Ke News Post Kar Rahay Hay... IK will be attending the session on 19th/20th I think.
> 
> PML-N Nawaz Sharif to accord warm welcome to PTI Imran Khan on attending 1st NA session | The News Tribe


i dont know, its circulating on fb


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Yaar Hasnain ye Kis Tarah Ke News Post Kar Rahay Hay... IK will be attending the session on 19th/20th I think.
> 
> PML-N Nawaz Sharif to accord warm welcome to PTI Imran Khan on attending 1st NA session | The News Tribe



ignore ker yar, yeh noon leaguers ki dirty mentality post ker rahi hain.... lakin I say yeh hain hi gandi nasal...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151702321981672





He always gives a very positive and balanced view. His program on Geo with Ahsan Iqbal was also very balanced.


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=389830361121353

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

This man deserves 10 years in power and I gaurentee after that 10 year period we will be growing at 9% and the face of this country will change forever.

I still do not understand what possess people to vote PPP and PMLN when all they have given us is tax hikes, disease and suffering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

CAN ANYONE CONFIRM THIS!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

razgriz19 said:


> CAN ANYONE CONFIRM THIS!?



2 houses were raided by London Police, TV channels didn't mention whose house was that, they only said that '2 gharon par chappa'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Dedicated to all those who said that there is a rift b/w Imran Khan and Javed Hashmi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

@Leader...

So anybody got the full clipping?


----------



## FC-100

razgriz19 said:


>


but unfortunately nothing happens here after having this confession and police has no balls to provide justice to their own fallen officer


----------



## Jango

Again, dedicated to the nooner who said there is a rift b/w javed Hashmi and IK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desirerose

hello... assalam o alikum.. do u know his full date of birth.. plz tell me...


----------



## MM_Haider

desirerose said:


> hello... assalam o alikum.. do u know his full date of birth.. plz tell me...



jadoo karvana hay kya??


----------



## desirerose

no why will do this? and i m actually want to know the birthday of barrister asif raza.. i dnt know how to reply on to the qoute..


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

desirerose said:


> no why will do this? and i m actually want to know the birthday of barrister asif raza.. i dnt know how to reply on to the qoute..


right of the reply


----------



## Devil Soul

*NA-56 asks &#8216;Where is Khan?&#8217;*
Less than two months after the general elections, the walls of NA-56 are beginning to show disappointment with the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf chief Imran Khan. Khan who won the MNA seat from this constituency in Rawalpindi on promises of change, has apparently left the people of the area in a lurch, forcing them to wall-chalk &#8216;Where is Khan?&#8217; and &#8216;Whom will you approach?&#8217;. 

The PTI chief, who won the seat after defeating PML-N&#8217;s Hanif Abbasi on May 11, has not returned to the area for thanking the voters except once while visiting the house of a PTI supporter who was shot dead on the election day.

The PTI chairman secured more than 80,000 votes against 67,000 of Abbasi. 

During the election campaign, Hanif Abbasi had frequently warned the people of the area to not make the blunder of voting for Khan. He used to argue that the PTI chief would never spare time from his luxurious villa in Bani Gala to visit the narrow streets of Rawalpindi for hearing about the day-to-day problems of the residents. 

Many people have complained about how difficult it was to approach Imran Khan. 

&#8220;In this area, people are faced with day-to-day problems like approval of building maps, timely lifting of garbage from outside their houses and shortage of drinking water. I think Imran Khan is too big a politician for these small problems,&#8221; said Zahoor Anwer, a resident of Satellite Town&#8217;s B. Block, who had also voted for the PTI chief. 

Javed Khan, 44, a rickshaw driver, had long been fascinated by Imran Khan&#8217;s speeches during which he would frequently mention the woes of taxi and rickshaw drivers. But the rickshaw driver lost all the hopes the day he tried to visit Bani Gala along with his five friends to meet Imran Khan. He and his friends were denied access to the residence of the PTI chief and turned away from the gate by a dozen security guards. 

A wall-chalking reminds voters in NA-56 about the missing Imran Khan which is indeed an embarrassing situation for the PTI workers. However, Rana Sohail, a local PTI leader, told local media that his party had set up a complaint office at Sixth Road where the residents can file their problems. He added that the PTI workers can deal with the local issues without involving the party head. &#8220;Imran Khan will soon also visit the area and listen to the complaints of the residents.&#8221; The PTI local leader said that the wall-chalkings were merely PML-N propaganda against their leader. - See more at: NA-56 asks


----------



## Rafael

^They should ask their provincial govt. about their dirty streets and open gutters. For heavens sake an MNA or MPA has no business fixing these gutters and stuff. He is a legislator!


----------



## desirerose

wasm95 said:


> right of the reply



wo bhi kar k dekh liya magr qoute k sath reply nhi ja rha hai?? ap plz bta dain


----------



## Devil Soul

*Dissatisfied again: PTI workers refuse to support Gul Bacha for NA-1*
PESHAWAR: 
The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) is facing serious internal criticism over allotting a party ticket to Gul Bacha, who is to contest the NA-1 seat vacated by PTI chief Imran Khan in the by-polls.

Bacha, who has been a PTI worker since 1996, was the election campaign in-charge of PTI Chairman Imran Khan&#8217;s run for the same constituency. Addressing journalists at Peshawar Press Club on Tuesday, several workers said the party&#8217;s leadership had allotted the ticket to Bacha, who they accused of making 70,000 fake CNICs for Afghan residents.

Interestingly, Bacha is currently the president of the Town-I PTI cabinet, having won the position during the intra-party elections. He was also the nazim for Khalisa-II union council in Peshawar during 2001 and 2004.

&#8220;Out of the 325 elected members in 25 union councils, 210 supported Salim Jan for the NA-1 ticket due to his services to the party. However, he was not awarded the ticket,&#8221; said former PTI Peshawar district information secretary Irfan Salim.
Published in The Express Tribune, July 3rd, 2013.


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201618280484948





"ZIKAR" New Song from the movie "KAPTAN" !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Tall Claims&#8217;: PTI chief leaves briefing, media boycotts*
PESHAWAR: Journalists called to cover Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Imran Khan&#8217;s news conference left disappointed when the party chairman left for Islamabad after meeting ministers of his party.
Health Minister Shaukat Yousafzai then took over, but reporters boycotted his briefing for not taking action against doctors who had earlier assaulted journalists at the Khyber Teaching Hospital.
Protesting outside the Chief Minister House, journalists said they asked for an impartial judicial inquiry and instead the health minister constituted a probing team comprising only doctors, adding so far they have not received any positive response from those holding government offices.
&#8220;The PTI government made tall claims to provide freedom of press but today they were exposed in front of the whole nation,&#8221; said a journalist protesting at CM House.
Published in The Express Tribune, July 7th, 2013.


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


>



he is lookin so young

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Marshmallow said:


> he is lookin so young



Ever since he became a Butt Sahib, hes started looking younger !  

Unlike you single eyed Monster Inc Student ! 

I'm hungry !  

My Baby Sister ate all the Cinamon Roles from Cinnabon's that I brought for her without sharing a single one with me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Armstrong said:


> Ever since he became a Butt Sahib, hes started looking younger !
> 
> Unlike you single eyed *Monster Inc *Student !
> 
> I'm hungry !
> 
> My Baby Sister ate all the Cinamon Roles from Cinnabon's that I brought for her without sharing a single one with me !



not monsters inc but its da new one Monsters University n i watchd it in cini dis week

mons. inc is an old one of 2001

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Marshmallow said:


> not monsters inc but its da new one Monsters University n i watchd it in cini dis week
> 
> mons. inc is an old one of 2001



lol i hate this masonic movie.it is so damn boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Slav Defence said:


> lol i hate this masonic movie.it is so damn boring.



n i hate u for sayin dat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Marshmallow said:


> n i hate u for sayin dat



mera bacha thora aur bara hojao..then you will understand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Creder

Geo Twitter

Khan will participate in the APC called for July 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Jango




----------



## Leader

Meeting Prince Charles and Duchess of Cornwall, Camilla Parker, at the reception for the Elephant Family, a charity working to save the Asian Elephant from extinction in the wild, at Clarence House

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

how inferior do "they" all look in front of our Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

^^^ @Leader you beat me to that. 

What an amazing man to represent Pakistan. So proud of you Imran Khan.



Devil Soul said:


>



CJ of Shareef Court is trying to play cheep here... if one candidate of PTI loses his membership, remember there're 60+ suspected members of PMLN who have fake degrees. CJ should expect a petition against them soon after this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

^^ @AstanoshKhan I beat you by almost 2 hours 

Yar imagine if we can produce 20-30 such leaders, we can beat them everywhere !

Yar imagine if we can produce 20-30 such leaders, we can beat them everywhere !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

*Chairman Imran Khan meeting Prince Charles and Duchess of Cornwall, Camilla Parker, at the reception for the Elephant Family, a charity working to save the Asian Elephant from extinction in the wild, at Clarence House.*









 @Leader @Jazzbot @nuclearpak @AstanoshKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

#Wow...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

He looks great in a tux. Should wear it more often.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

AstanoshKhan said:


> ^^^ @Leader you beat me to that.
> 
> What an amazing man to represent Pakistan. So proud of you Imran Khan.
> 
> 
> 
> CJ of Shareef Court is trying to play cheep here... if one candidate of PTI loses his membership, remember there're 60+ suspected members of PMLN who have fake degrees. CJ should expect a petition against them soon after this case.



When he takes action against PMLN, he becomes a baby of PTI and when he takes action against PTI, he is labeled as CJ for Shareefs, btw this news is related to the sitting MNA/MPA. I am a firm supporter that all those who got FAKE degree should be kicked out and striped off their MNA/MPA status regardless of which political party they belong to. btw if u search u'll find that i have been posting news related to PMLN members arrested for having a FAKE degree....


----------



## Amaa'n

Wait till you see the liberals encircling that class and tagging it as wine.......and calling this as R&R....perhaps trying to look at investors at the function......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Leader said:


> #Wow...............





Aeronaut said:


> He looks great in a tux. Should wear it more often.



How long before people complain about him not keeping rozas?



balixd said:


> Wait till you see the liberals encircling that class and tagging it as wine.......and calling this as R&R....perhaps trying to look at investors at the function......



... or complain he is not keeping rozas?


----------



## Marshmallow

balixd said:


> Wait till you see the liberals encircling that class and *tagging it as wine*.......and calling this as R&R....perhaps trying to look at investors at the function......



noo


----------



## Amaa'n

Argus Panoptes said:


> How long before people complain about him not keeping rozas?
> 
> 
> 
> ... or complain he is not keeping rozas?


haye hoye cheetay...good one .....he was following Pakistanis which is btw common in UK, you have one group which keeps rooza with KSA, than you have another one which keeps rooza with Pakistan and than you have this third group which keeps rooza on moon sighting as per UK.....in the same way they get 3 eids ....so Mr khan was following Pakistan  not KSA



Marshmallow said:


> noo



of course dear they will do it, i had idiots telling me his wife was christian his kids are christian....woh tou musalman he nahin....than i told him he is...than they said woh tou apni biwi ko control nahin kar saka tou mulk kya chalye ga.....



nuclearpak said:


>



ye kya ho raha hai uncle?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> ye kya ho raha hai uncle?



Filing nomination papers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> Filing nomination papers.



Interesting to note that no one has the sense to make a line. And then we trust these people to govern?


----------



## Jango

Argus Panoptes said:


> Interesting to note that no one has the sense to make a line. And then we trust these people to govern?



Actually it is only Asad Umar who is filing the nomination papers...the other folks are just spectators, guides, close aides, lawyers etc.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> Actually it is only Asad Umar who is filing the nomination papers...the other folks are just spectators, guides, close aides, lawyers etc.



So why are the supporters making such a sorry circus? Why cannot they have the sense to stand a few feet away? Why cannot their candidate discipline his own troops?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Argus Panoptes said:


> So why are the supporters making such a sorry circus? Why cannot they have the sense to stand a few feet away? Why cannot their candidate discipline his own troops?



Something that I have been saying since long. 

Discipline is practically non-existent in Pakistan, all spheres of life, except the Military. 

Even at a bomb blast site, there is a crowd just standing doing nothing. 

Then the Imran Khan fall...

The stages at rallies...and many more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva




----------



## Edevelop

Shame. KPK is burning and he is attending parties...


----------



## sur

cb4 said:


> *Shame*. KPK is burning and he is attending parties...


Shame on *YOU*.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...74185686.24316.146930025408911&type=1&theater

.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> Shame. KPK is burning and he is attending parties...



Pfff...

You can't even see what is there in the glass!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> Pfff...
> 
> You can't even see what is there in the glass!



Sirjee, just like we can assume that NS was holding his British passport, we can assume that IK is drinking wine from that glass.

So we can discuss this too, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Argus Panoptes said:


> Sirjee, just like we can assume that NS was holding his British passport, we can assume that IK is drinking wine from that glass.
> 
> So we can discuss this too, right?



Sure sure...so what can we discuss from there on? 

Let's suppose he is drinking wine...then? He is a Kafir...then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> Sure sure...so what can we discuss from there on?
> 
> Let's suppose he is drinking wine...then? He is a Kafir...then?



Then? Nothing. Just like the same nothing if NS is a British national or has a Pakistani diplomatic passport.

A discussion based on feeble assumptions generally goes nowhere.


----------



## Jango

Argus Panoptes said:


> Then? Nothing. Just like the same nothing if NS is a British national or has a Pakistani diplomatic passport.
> 
> A discussion based on feeble assumptions generally goes nowhere.



Wrong.

If Nawaz is a British National, then he is ineligible to be PM.

If Imran Khan is a wine drinking kafir, then he can still be a MNA.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> Wrong.
> 
> If Nawaz is a British National, then he is ineligible to be PM.
> 
> *If Imran Khan is a wine drinking kafir, then he can still be a MNA*.



No Sir, IK then runs afoul of the legal requirement to be of good character for a Muslim to be an MNA. IF that is wine. Or IF he has an illegitimate daughter. IF.


----------



## Jango

Argus Panoptes said:


> No Sir, IK then runs afoul of the legal requirement to be of good character for a Muslim to be an MNA. IF that is wine. Or IF he has an illegitimate daughter. IF.



Ab baat ghuma phira kay karni hai to pehlay hi bata dia karo.

BTW, didn't Imran Khan become a Kafir? And you and I both know that this good character thing is utter tripe.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> Ab baat ghuma phira kay karni hai to pehlay hi bata dia karo.
> 
> BTW, didn't Imran Khan become a Kafir? And you and I both know that this good character thing is utter tripe.




Yes Sir, I agree that the good character thing is tripe. Also the whole hoopla over dual nationality that was raised some time ago is tripe.

I am sure IK will make a good MNA either way. As will NS.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Edevelop

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=147299225464128


----------



## Tameem

Yeh Ilaj ka keh kar giya tha..........


----------



## Jango

cb4 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=147299225464128



The argument that A_C was delayed because of Imran Khan is utter bullsh!t...but I agree that he shouldn't have done this.


----------



## Marshmallow

nuclearpak said:


> The argument that A_C was delayed because of Imran Khan is utter bullsh!t...but I agree that he shouldn't have done this.



nuclearpak just read da comment abuv u....aint abusin forbidden here?


----------



## MM_Haider

&#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1740;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1615;&#1604;&#1705; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1585; &#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1575;&#1615;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585; &#1606;&#1583;&#1740;&#1605; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1615;&#1606;&#1729; &#1578;&#1608;&#1681; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1587; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1740; &#1657;&#1740; &#1570;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1729; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1726;&#1746; &#1662;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1615;&#1608;&#1657; &#1705;&#1726;&#1587;&#1608;&#1657; &#1576;&#1580;&#1657; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1705;&#1662;&#1681;&#1746; &#1575;&#1615;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1574;&#1740;&#1746; &#1601;&#1740;&#1605;&#1604;&#1740; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1729; &#1670;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1670;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1580;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575;&#1567;&#1567;

&#1729;&#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1726;&#1585; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1601;&#1740;&#1605;&#1604;&#1740; &#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1604;&#1606;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1608;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1740;&#1578; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1670;&#1606;&#1583; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1608;&#1740;&#1585;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1670;&#1726;&#1662;&#1740;&#1722;. &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1589;&#1585;&#1601; &#1740;&#1729; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1580;&#1726;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1585; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1590; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1580;&#1608; &#1729;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1570;&#1662; &#1575;&#1582;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1657;&#1726;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722;. &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1570;&#1662; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1605;&#1740;&#1657;&#1606;&#1711;&#1586; &#1705;&#1585; &#1604;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1581;&#1705;&#1605;&#1578; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746;. &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1670;&#1726;&#1575; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1711; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1548; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1580;&#1606;&#1711; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1746; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1670;&#1726;&#1575; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575; &#1729;&#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1578;&#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1585;&#1605;&#1740; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1662;&#1681; &#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1605;&#1585;&#1740;&#1605; &#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1670;&#1604;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1729; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1672;&#1585; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1608; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1580;&#1575; &#1670;&#1705;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1589;&#1583;&#1585; &#1586;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; : &#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1578; &#1581;&#1587;&#1740;&#1606;
*
&#1591;&#1604;&#1593;&#1578; &#1589;&#1575;&#1581;&#1576; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1604;&#1740;&#1672;&#1585; &#1705;&#1575; &#1580;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1581;&#1575;&#1590;&#1585; &#1729;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1582;&#1591;&#1585;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1583;&#1606; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1583;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1657;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1608; &#1604;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1670;&#1740;&#1586; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1729; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1705;&#1604;&#1574;&#1740;&#1585; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1605;&#1580;&#1726;&#1746; &#1588;&#1729;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1705;&#1575; &#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1570;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1662;&#1670;&#1575;&#1587; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1746; &#1662;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1570;&#1662; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1576;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606; &#1570;&#1574;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575; &#1580;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1570;&#1662; &#1705;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1605;&#1584;&#1605;&#1578;&#1740; &#1576;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606; &#1570;&#1662; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705;&#1588;&#1606; &#1570;&#1662; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1746; &#1662;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1672;&#1662;&#1657;&#1740; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1604;&#1740;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1604;&#1740;&#1672;&#1585; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; : &#1606;&#1583;&#1740;&#1605; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705;*


----------



## Marshmallow

nuclearpak said:


> The argument that A_C was delayed because of Imran Khan is utter bullsh!t...but I agree that he shouldn't have done this.



y do we forget dat its just 14 days visit n hes a normal person like us who can go to places he wants to somtimes....


----------



## Marshmallow

Plz vote for dis man in NA 48 ISL cuz he is very decent n well educatd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Jazzbot said:


>



What about NADRA?


----------



## RangerPK

Argus Panoptes said:


> So why are the supporters making such a sorry circus? Why cannot they have the sense to stand a few feet away? Why cannot their candidate discipline his own troops?



I donno, if I would like to get squeezed between all those men.


----------



## Jazzbot

BTW @balixd was right that patwaries are going to encircle IK's glass and will tag it as whine..


----------



## mourning sage

what happened to "we'll block nato supply routes if drone strikes continue"???


----------



## RangerPK

nuclearpak said:


> Dedicated to all those who said that there is a rift b/w Imran Khan and Javed Hashmi



I don't understand what Javed Hashmi is says when he speaks. He doesn't sound charismatic or eloquent. Sometimes I wonder if Javed Hashmi regrets being in PTI...


----------



## Jazzbot

BATMAN said:


> What about NADRA?



NADRA has few of these things already implemented but their database is not efficient afaik. For example, just consider how many people actually apply for their parent's or relatives death certificates and enroll their deaths? Similarly, I know a few cases where same family's members have different Family Code at their CNIC.. So NADRA's db has some deficiencies. 

Also this above record is for KPK specifically, though it also have same concerns which are mentioned above, however don't have much details about the matter as of now. May be someone else can shed some light on it.


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> Pfff...
> 
> You can't even see what is there in the glass!





Jazzbot said:


> BTW @balixd was right that patwaries are going to encircle IK's glass and will tag it as whine..


  meine aap logon ko bola tha na....see told you they would say this....this was expected of them....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango




----------



## BATMAN

PTI is wasting its best resource in wrong direction.

Dr. Mazari shall only keep watch on foreign affairs of Pakistan and geo-political situation.

In any case, such notifications have no value... unless issues are raised in assembly.

Apparently, so far PTI has proved to be a friendly opposition, inside the assembly.

In my belief, opposition party have no right of protest out side the assembly.

I also believe.... a party which is part of govt. shall not be granted the status of opposition.


----------



## Leader

BATMAN said:


> PTI is wasting its best resource in wrong direction.
> 
> Dr. Mazari shall only keep watch on foreign affairs of Pakistan and geo-political situation.
> 
> In any case, such notifications have no value... unless issues are raised in assembly.
> 
> Apparently, so far PTI has proved to be a friendly opposition, inside the assembly.
> 
> *In my belief, opposition party have no right of protest out side the assembly.
> *
> I also believe.... a party which is part of govt. shall not be granted the status of opposition.



The role is yet to be seen, let 100 days be over, I dont think PPP-PMLN muk muka era will ever return, constructive opposition is surely the aim.

agree with the bold part. it actually makes no sense to protest outside, including that habit of walkout from the assembly as a protest.


----------



## MM_Haider

BATMAN said:


>



poor patwari have nothing to do except lieing and showbazi.. shame on you for not even honoring Ramazan... here is your lie busted.. now buzz off..






https://www.facebook.com/rafiullah.kakar.9
Meet Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## BATMAN

^^ This does not reflect good image of judiciary, which had cleared her as valid candidate, without verification.


----------



## Jango

From earning truck loads of money to this! Election campaign by Asad Umar in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

*Wounds from a Hard Campaign, Visiting Lord&#8217;s with My Sons &#8211; and Malala the Great...........Imran Khan's Diary.*

Wounds from a hard campaign, visiting Lord


@Aeronaut BB @Hyperion @Leader @Jazzbot @Armstrong @AstanoshKhan @balixd @Hermione G @Slav Defence @nuclearpak @Zakii

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AstanoshKhan

hasnain0099 said:


>



Never liked her being part of PTI from day one. It's a good riddance, her and Ghulam Sarwar has been shown exit doors out of PTI for life. What is Noon doing in this regards to their fake degree holders?


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Our family tailor got a visit by Asad Umar!!!






Our family tailor got a visit by Asad Umar!!!






Our family tailor got a visit by Asad Umar!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

Shop to shop campaign in F-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

nuclearpak said:


> Shop to shop campaign in F-10.



Why he visited your area?specifically?


----------



## Slav Defence

MM_Haider said:


> poor patwari have nothing to do except lieing and showbazi.. shame on you for not even honoring Ramazan... here is your lie busted.. now buzz off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rafiullah.kakar.9
> Meet Balochistan



hahahaha....
what an attempt by patwaris...full of desperation and lunacy....KACHI hogaye patwaries ki.. @Jazzbot @Leader @Marshmallow and others...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Slav Defence said:


> Why he visited your area?specifically?



Because this is his constituency. 

He is visiting all market areas, Karachi Company (G-9), F-10, F-9 and smaller markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

ISLAMABAD: Another project initiated by the PML-N government in the energy sector has attracted criticism for its staggering price tag.

In a detailed critique, the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf challenged on Monday the government&#8217;s plan to import LNG from Qatar, which it said would cost the national exchequer Rs18 billion every year for 20 years.

Last week, the government was criticised for an upward revision of the Nandipur power project&#8217;s cost from Rs22 billion to Rs57bn and Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had ordered an investigation into the matter.

Terming the LNG import deal a mega scam, PTI&#8217;s information secretary Dr Shireen Mazari alleged that the ministry of petroleum and natural resources, through a hurriedly drafted summary for the Economic Coordination Committee of the cabinet, had managed to benefit a particular business group.

The ECC approved on July 18 the summary for the import of LNG from Qatar by using Engro&#8217;s existing terminal at Port Qasim.

&#8220;The LNG will be procured from Conoco Phillips (CP), and not from Qatar on a government-to-government basis, as is being falsely claimed. The so-called government-to-government deal with Qatar will be through the CP, a private US energy company. So why lie to the nation that the deal is with the state of Qatar,&#8221; questioned Dr Mazari.

Substantiating her claim, the PTI information secretary said the base cost of LNG from CP was $16.99/mmbtu (million British thermal unit) plus additional cost of about $2.50/mmbtu to be paid to Engro, resulting in a re-gasified LNG cost of $19.49/mmbtu compared to the open market price of $17.707/mmbtu. &#8220;This is clearly a mega scam to rob the people of Pakistan by about $180 million, or Rs18 billion, a year,&#8221; she said.

Dr Mazari said the most damaging part of the deal was that CP/Qatari proposal would not allow any change in the price over the 20-year duration of the contract, whereas prices were expected to go down sharply over 5 to 7 years.

According to the deal, Pakistan will have to &#8220;take or pay&#8221; for the committed LNG irrespective of the country&#8217;s ability to lift or not. They have already indicated that they will not allow resale of any cargo to a third party.

She said the manipulation by the ministry of petroleum and natural resources that only Engro could provide facilities on a fast-track basis for LNG storage and its re-gasification was an attempt to fool the ECC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Looks like another one of those Sabir Nazar cheap comic shots.
Don't take his **** seriously, that guy makes a living by producing these sad half assed comics


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

at Heathrow airport


----------



## Devil Soul

*&#1580;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740; &#1672;&#1711;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1729; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1585;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604;&#1729;*
&#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1570; &#1576;&#1575;&#1583;: &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1657;&#1585;&#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1657; &#1705;&#1740; &#1672;&#1711;&#1585;&#1740; &#1580;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740; &#1579;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1729; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1608; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722;&#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1729; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606; &#1575;&#1746;71 &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1585;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575; &#1585; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575;&#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1604;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748;
&#1670;&#1740;&#1574;&#1585;&#1605;&#1740;&#1606; &#1662;&#1740; &#1657;&#1740; &#1570;&#1574;&#1740; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; 2&#1575;&#1711;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1729; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1740; &#1605;&#1729;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746;&#1748; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1584;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1590;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722;&#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1729; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606; &#1575;&#1746;71&#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1729; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1740; &#1585;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1662;&#1606;&#1672;&#1740; &#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1672;&#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1657;&#1585;&#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1657; &#1705;&#1740; &#1672;&#1711;&#1585;&#1740; &#1580;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740; &#1579;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1740;&#1648; &#1602;&#1740;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1729; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1608;&#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1585;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585;&#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575;&#1581;&#1578;&#1605;&#1740; &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1604;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748; &#1584;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1593; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1670;&#1740;&#1574;&#1585;&#1605;&#1740;&#1606; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1606;&#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1729; &#1576;&#1585;&#1591;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1662;&#1587;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585; 2&#1575;&#1711;&#1587;&#1578; &#1587;&#1746; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604;&#1729; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1746; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1576;&#1740; &#1605;&#1729;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722;&#1711;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1705;&#1605;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585;&#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748;
http://www.express.pk/story/154440/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Leader said:


> at Heathrow airport



Indeed a matter of pride.....


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango




----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


>




NA_71 is still Ayla Malik? Hasn't she been disqualified for her bogus degree?


----------



## Jango

Argus Panoptes said:


> NA_71 is still Ayla Malik? Hasn't she been disqualified for her bogus degree?



Same question here...


----------



## MM_Haider

nuclearpak said:


> Same question here...



This list is not holy scripture.. can be re printed easily..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


>



very cute pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader @Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan

who is gunna win the presidental election? its PTI vs PMLN


----------



## Jazzbot

Marshmallow said:


> @Leader @Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan
> 
> who is gunna win the presidental election? its PTI vs PMLN



PML-N for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> PML-N for sure



noo cheaters


----------



## AstanoshKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Same question here...



The leadership of the party has taken away her ticket even though EC has given her a clean chit to contest.

The ticket has instead been issued to Malik Waheed Khan from NA-71 Mianwali.



Marshmallow said:


> @Leader @Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan
> 
> who is gunna win the presidental election? its PTI vs PMLN



It would more likely be someone of PMLN's calibre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @Leader and others



no youtube in pak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Marshmallow said:


> no youtube in pak



Yup thats why i mentioned those who have access.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> Yup thats why i mentioned those who have access.


 @Leader n @nuclearpak r also in pak

post anyother link dat i can watch also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Marshmallow said:


> @Leader n @nuclearpak r also in pak
> 
> post anyother link dat i can watch also



Try if this works

Lies of Imran Khan about his visit to Ninezero-90 | Tune.pk

@ video im truly shocked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

cb4 said:


> Try if this works
> 
> Lies of Imran Khan about his visit to Ninezero-90 | Tune.pk
> 
> @ video im truly shocked.



ab mujeh nae dikna...afta readin da headline



but thnx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> ab mujeh nae dikna...afta readin da headline
> 
> 
> 
> but thnx



he never visited nine-zero, the posed questions are different, but dumb patwari will always be dumb patwaris, oh now they spreading mqm propaganda...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader c a better one





@Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva




----------



## Marshmallow

*Chairman PTI Imran Khan's Message for Mr. Asad Umar PTI candidate from NA- 48 (Islamabad) by elections*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151603961938107




@Leader @Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Asad umer is indeed worth having in parliament for pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

just in: imran khan is gonna take molana fazl ur rehman to court

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Fazlur rehman said Imran voted for him in the 2002 Prime Minister elections. The fact that they both worked with Musharraf, it can be true.


----------



## Leader

have you guys seen the hostile behaviour of Geo against PTI/KPK ? @Jazzbot @nuclearpak amazing the non issues are the only things worth discussing, fed up of these crackers !!


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> have you guys seen the hostile behaviour of Geo against PTI/KPK ? @Jazzbot @nuclearpak amazing the non issues are the only things worth discussing, fed up of these crackers !!



Its been ages since I've last watched Geo for full 5 minutes. I only see geo's some political video clips from talk shows at facebook etc some times.. Stop watching Geo for good..



cb4 said:


> Fazlur rehman said Imran voted for him in the 2002 Prime Minister elections. The fact that they both worked with Musharraf, it can be true.



Fazlu can say lots of other stuff for just a plate of halwa, you're taking this clown serious who was used to be spying his own father for little cash? Good luck with that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Its been ages since I've last watched Geo for full 5 minutes. I only see geo's some political video clips from talk shows at facebook etc some times.. Stop watching Geo for good..
> 
> 
> 
> Fazlu can say lots of other stuff for just a plate of halwa, you're taking this clown serious who was used to be spying his own father for little cash? Good luck with that..



same here, I also think that youtube is banned by these media groups, so that people may watch their programs on tv. to be honest I havent watched either from ages, only when and where Imran appears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> have you guys seen the hostile behaviour of Geo against PTI/KPK ? @Jazzbot @nuclearpak amazing the non issues are the only things worth discussing, fed up of these crackers !!



The biased attitude of the media yesterday was disgusting. Pathetic.

I commented on that contempt of court sticky thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mikkix

media doing pressure tactics....
media want IK to apologize and when he will do that then they will come up and upload his videos and recordings in which he said i would not apologize to SC.
They will show all videos of him.
Its all about pressure tactics.
Supreme Court is BIASED.
Judicial martial running in pakistan by the orders of whom....
Judiciary is supported and backed by hidden powers..
Who are these powers 
1] Pakistani Establishment (Army)
2] foreign establishment (CIA)

That is for sure..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Leader said:


>



Asli or Naqli Sher mein farq saff zahir hey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Eid Mubarik Sir Imran Khan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Isn't the main danger to the PTI now losing its leader due to IK having been accused of being a Zionist? How many PTI supporters will continue to stand by the party if IK is assassinated?


----------



## Leader




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saleem

cb4 said:


>



and lookit my suit..brought it from Harrods aand lookit my watch four millyun dallars only---ma hair look good dont it--no more ganja eh....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriots

Todays Urdu Headlines - Pakistan News | Daily Jang


@Leader @Jazzbot @nuclearpak @darkinsky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Saleem said:


> and lookit my suit..brought it from Harrods aand lookit my watch four millyun dallars only---ma hair look good dont it--no more ganja eh....



They both wear such nice suits. I hear Mr. Shariff gets his from anderson & sheppard, tailors to Prince Charles himself. I get my suits from the sale at Bonanza, 2 for Rs. 8000

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

Patriots said:


> Todays Urdu Headlines - Pakistan News | Daily Jang
> 
> 
> @Leader @Jazzbot @nuclearpak @darkinsky



Its just urdu translation of Shaheen Subhani's recent article in Washington Post a couple of days ago. The News also reported in a few days ago in Pakistan. And we've already discussed it on PDF in following thread. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...-pti-dollar-flow-us-stops-shaheen-sehbai.html

And its been already debunked in above topic..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

ahahaaha...hahahah.... 
@Jazzbot @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

The dashing Khan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> ahahaaha...hahahah....
> @Jazzbot @Marshmallow



lolzz gosh is this what we hav come to?


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> lolzz gosh is this what we hav come to?



Anyone seen imran khan's pictures with his sons, Eid wali ?
@nuclearpak @A.Rafay @Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan @mafiya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> Anyone seen imran khan's pictures with his sons, Eid wali ?
> @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan @mafiya ?



no


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> Anyone seen imran khan's pictures with his sons, Eid wali ?
> @nuclearpak @A.Rafay @Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan @mafiya ?



Yup...it was the whole family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

nuclearpak said:


> Yup...it was the whole family.



wo old wali hy...where everybudy is watchin tv in lounge?


----------



## Jango

Marshmallow said:


> wo old wali hy...where everybudy is watchin tv in lounge?



Nah...

The whole family is posing on the porch of his house...

Saw it on facebook.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Nah...
> 
> The whole family is posing on the porch of his house...
> 
> Saw it on facebook.



share it please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

nuclearpak said:


> Nah...
> 
> The whole family is posing on the porch of his house...
> 
> Saw it on facebook.



post it here then



Leader said:


> share it please



face deka hy apna mirror mi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Marshmallow said:


> post it here then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> face deka hy apna mirror mi?


Ab main kahan say dhoondun ga us ko...I'll try though. Wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

nuclearpak said:


> Ab main kahan say dhoondun ga us ko...I'll try though. Wait.



tu humy bataya kio hy...just to make us feel jealous


----------



## Jango

Yeh lo bhaiyo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> post it here then
> 
> 
> 
> face deka hy apna mirror mi?



o ****** bibi tu wapis aa gai aye apnay Pind tou, pata lag giya aye sanu, hun chup ker kay baija ! 

p.s. haha paindduu is a banned word here @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

BTW, a lot of other pictures as well...PTI MNA's visiting flood affected areas, Shehryar Afridi visiting Kohat Jail...etc etc.

Ab state sponsored photoshoot aur publicity nhn hoti unlike PML to woh alag baat hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

nuclearpak said:


> Yeh lo bhaiyo



hassan niazi ko kisi ni lift hi nai karai he is nowhere in the pic


----------



## Jango

Marshmallow said:


> hassan niazi ko kisi ni lift hi nai karai he is nowhere in the pic



Who is Hassan niazi?

And who is the old man on the left of IK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> hassan niazi ko kisi ni lift hi nai karai he is nowhere in the pic



yeh hasan niazi kon hai ?


----------



## Marshmallow

nuclearpak said:


> Who is Hassan niazi?
> 
> And who is the old man on the left of IK?



hassan nizai is IK's nephew n very active in PTI Politics....oldman i dunno,maybe his uncle or eldest bro in law








Leader said:


> o ****** bibi tu wapis aa gai aye apnay Pind tou, pata lag giya aye sanu, hun chup ker kay baija !
> 
> p.s. haha paindduu is a banned word here @Marshmallow



yeh i type it as Paindooooo wid so many ooooz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Who is Hassan niazi?
> 
> And who is the old man on the left of IK?



that be his brother in law, I guess.

sadly the only person really missing here is Jemima khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> yeh hasan niazi kon hai ?



u dunno himm...hes frm lahore 




@Leader u r do no PTI supporter...u dunno everything abt IK n his family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> u dunno himm...hes frm lahore



well why do I care, though would like to know about the girl in pink

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> well why do I care, though would like to know about the girl in pink



look at da baby boy in purple shirt n green chappals...2nd frm left....hes so cute


keepin an eye on girl in IK's family? u kno how angry is our IK? apki tikka boti bana ki namak mundii mi sell kury gayyy IK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> look at da baby boy in purple shirt n green chappals...2nd frm left....hes so cute
> 
> 
> keepin an eye on girl in IK's family? u kno how angry is our IK? apki tikka boti bana ki namak mundii mi sell kury gayyy IK



its not a bad eye, its eye to eye, spectrum eye, keeelasic eye 

p.s.

by the way, they look like the traditional family, see no eliteness in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chauvunist

nuclearpak said:


>



When and where is this from ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

chauvunist said:


> When and where is this from ???



Absolutely no idea.


----------



## Leader

chauvunist said:


> When and where is this from ???



I read on facebook where its posted that Imran khan spent the third day of Eid with Fouji Jawans. @nuclearpak


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> I read on facebook where its posted that Imran khan spent the third day of Eid with Fouji Jawans. @nuclearpak



Yeah...the comments section did mention that it was during Eid days...but you know, comments to koi bhi kar deta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Leader said:


> I read on facebook where its posted that Imran khan spent the third day of Eid with Fouji Jawans. @nuclearpak




If thats the truth then Well done Imran Khan....Our soldiers deserve our support and solidarity,both from public and Political leaders...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

chauvunist said:


> If thats the truth then Well done Imran Khan....Our soldiers deserve our support and solidarity,both from public and Political leaders...



Actually the prime minister should spend Eid with Jawans in Wana so that they know their leader is with them, but sadly they dont.

in personal capacity if Imran has done it, its good thing... rather I would say that every school kid should write a Eid card to one of the jawans to honour their sacrifice... it will also create harmony and better civil-military relation @nuclearpak

p.s. If I were the defence minister I would definitely be with my boys out there in the war zone on Eid or any other event !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Leader said:


> Actually the prime minister should spend Eid with Jawans in Wana so that they know their leader is with them, but sadly they dont.
> 
> in personal capacity if Imran has done it, its good thing... rather I would say that every school kid should write a Eid card to one of the jawans to honour their sacrifice... it will also create harmony and better civil-military relation @nuclearpak



Definitely.

I said this right after Nawaz came into power, celebrate these kind of holidays with the Jawans at the frontlines...with the Police...it sends a message of support and raises morale.

Why does Kayani visit the frontlines every other month? He isn't particularly fond of helicopter rides that he takes one frequently? Nor is he going to give a new message or anything, it's just to raise morale and give a message that your command is right behind you.

The previous government, defence minister, PM, President didn't once visit the front lines. Look at India, how often they visit...A.K Antony practically lives with them! Vladimir Putin, that guy is a full action man.

The least our Royal Highnesses can do is pay a one hour visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chauvunist

Leader said:


> Actually the prime minister should spend Eid with Jawans in Wana so that they know their leader is with them, but sadly they dont.
> 
> in personal capacity if Imran has done it, its good thing... rather I would say that every school kid should write a Eid card to one of the jawans to honour their sacrifice... it will also create harmony and better civil-military relation @nuclearpak
> 
> p.s. If I were the defence minister I would definitely be with my boys out there in the war zone on Eid or any other event !!




The Ruling Class hardly gives any supporting statement leave alone a visit...They are more concerned about taking care of feelings of Indians ....i wish there was unanimous one voiced stand against Indian propagandas but the response so far is disappointing...


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> Definitely.
> 
> I said this right after Nawaz came into power, celebrate these kind of holidays with the Jawans at the frontlines...with the Police...it sends a message of support and raises morale.
> 
> Why does Kayani visit the frontlines every other month? He isn't particularly fond of helicopter rides that he takes one frequently? Nor is he going to give a new message or anything, it's just to raise morale and give a message that your command is right behind you.
> 
> The previous government, defence minister, PM, President didn't once visit the front lines. Look at India, how often they visit...A.K Antony practically lives with them! Vladimir Putin, that guy is a full action man.
> 
> The least our Royal Highnesses can do is pay a one hour visit.



Exactly, there seems to be no honourship from the leaders at all in our land... but everywhere else they do... 

I particularly noticed this thing about Kiyani, he keeps up the link with his jawans regularly..



chauvunist said:


> *The Ruling Class hardly gives any supporting statement leave alone a visit.*..They are more concerned about taking care of feelings of Indians ....i wish there was unanimous one voiced stand against Indian propagandas but the response so far is disappointing...



exactly.. let alone visiting, they dont even give a supporting statement !

woh choro nawaz sharif nay tou qoum say khitab bhi nahi kiya abhi tak... wonder what he is upto !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Nawaz Sharif eid ka aik din bhi waziristan hota to baat hoti...instead he went to Saudia...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## AstanoshKhan

Leader said:


> Actually the prime minister should spend Eid with Jawans in Wana so that they know their leader is with them, but sadly they dont.
> 
> in personal capacity if Imran has done it, its good thing... rather I would say that every school kid should write a Eid card to one of the jawans to honour their sacrifice... it will also create harmony and better civil-military relation @nuclearpak
> 
> p.s. If I were the defence minister I would definitely be with my boys out there in the war zone on Eid or any other event !!



Include POLICE walas and Traffic wardens in that too. I drove pass them performing their duties. I was going for Eid Namaz while they were there to protect us... leaving their loved ones behind home at this auspicious occasion. That's cruel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

AstanoshKhan said:


> Include POLICE walas and Traffic wardens in that too. I drove pass them performing their duties. I was going for Eid Namaz while they were there to protect us... leaving their loved ones behind home at this auspicious occasion. That's cruel.



yes,


I opened a separate thread but it went unnoticed 


http://www.defence.pk/forums/social-issues-current-events/269915-respect-all-duty-personnels.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AstanoshKhan

chauvunist said:


> When and where is this from ???



From Gilgit Baltistan on his election campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> its not a bad eye, its eye to eye, spectrum eye, keeelasic eye
> 
> p.s.
> 
> *by the way, they look like the traditional family, see no eliteness in them*.



yes simple n educated ppl!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf

Central Media Cell

House No. 2, Street No. 84, G-6/4 Embassy Road Islamabad,


PTI Chairman Imran Khan today expressed grave concern over the deteriorating security situation in the country. He stated that the government seems unable to formulate a viable and holistic Counter-Terrorism policy and a strategy to implement the same. In fact, Khan regretted that the government seems least interested in giving this issue top priority. Talks of an APC are meaningless until the government has a counter-terrorism policy to present before it.

Khan reiterated that we need a comprehensive counter terrorism policy where we identify the different types of terrorism impacting Pakistan and use politico-economic measures alongside security measures to counter these multiple types of terrorism on an emergency basis as governance is imploding and the state cannot bear the growing pressure. The security apparatus is overstretched and exposed in the absence of a holistic counter terrorism policy, with the under-equipped and under trained police force is the greatest sufferer.

As a first step, Khan again stated that Pakistan has to get out of the US War on Terror which has allowed terrorists to misuse the narrative of jehad against the Pakistani security forces &#8211; the police, paramilitary and military. By delinking from the US WoT, the Pakistani state will deprive the terrorists of the narrative of jehad and allow it to combat them within a more viable environment. While this is not the only policy component of an indigenous counter-terrorism strategy, it is a critical component, especially when it is accompanied by an immediate end to acceptance of drones. As Khan reminded, the illegality of drones is now well-established internationally and the Peshawar High Court decision is still pending implementation by the federal government. What is equally well-established, Khan went on, is the negative impact of drone attacks through creation of more space for terrorists.

This would be the PTI&#8217;s first suggested step in operationalising an effective counter-terror policy, especially in the context of Khyber Pukhtunkhwa which has been the province worst hit by terrorism directly arising out of the Pakistani state&#8217;s support for the US WoT and covert support for drone attacks on Pakistani soil. The ill-equipped police in Khyber Pukhtunkhwa have made immeasurable sacrifices in the front line of fighting terrorists who are equipped with latest weaponry and night vision devices. The Province cannot bear the costs of such a disastrous policy any longer. PTI is formulating a strategy to protest the continuing participation in the WoT and continuance of drones and &#8220;we will announce our line of action soon after the bye-elections&#8221;, Khan declared, &#8220;if the government is still unable or unwilling to present a holistic counter-terrorism policy, immediately extricate itself from the US WoT and stop drone attacks.&#8221;

Central Media Cell
Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saleem

first they should get rid of psuedos like javed hashmi and shah mahmood ......


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader @Jazzbot @AstanoshKhan @nuclearpak @Slav Defence @A.Rafay @Aeronaut @Armstrong




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100647555116371

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151756589264284





flag hosted by Imran on Islambad @ 2011 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social-issues-current-events/270961-sir-imran-khans-message-independence-day-aug-14-2013-a.html


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Side-Winder

personality hai yar &#9829;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Imran khan campaigning for byelection in lakki marwat for the first time after the injury !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

Tsunami ***** please, first come to Nine Zerooo 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=507389906006121


----------



## chauvunist

darkinsky said:


>



First of all the news is Fake,If true then atleast better than Taking Bhatta and laundering to London..


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


>



According to secret reports of Super Social News Portal Altaf Hussain is Gay..  

Seriously, I can make a similar page on fb in 5 minutes and claim whatever I want like this, big deal??


----------



## darkinsky

Jazzbot said:


> According to secret reports of Super Social News Portal Altaf Hussain is Gay..
> 
> Seriously, I can make a similar page on fb in 5 minutes and claim whatever I want like this, big deal??



but it actually raises some very serious questions like why did he quit his job for PTI, and why he is being preferred over others like fauzia kasuri who are the founding members of PTI and raised charity for it?


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


> but it actually raises some very serious questions like why did he quit his job for PTI, and why he is being preferred over others like fauzia kasuri who are the founding members of PTI and raised charity for it?



Is this what you're concerned about? I mean seriously, can I ask what business Altaf Hussain is doing and what is his source of income? Similarly Farooq Sattar is a MBBS doctor who aimed to become a Plastic Surgeon but due to some reasons he decided to quit it and come in politics. He's in politics since late 80's and allegedly isn't practicing his medical career and is a full time politician since he joined politics. This is what I know about Farooq Sattar as per my limited knowledge. Now would you like to prove me wrong about this?

About PTI, fund raising isn't everything. Fozia Kasuri is doing what she's best at i.e. fund raising while Asad Umer is probably most deserving person in whole PTI to get a ticket and high place in party. If Asad Umer decides to join any other political party today, I'm damn sure he'll get much more higher party position and salary that what you are claiming here..


----------



## Side-Winder

at islamabad jalsa


----------



## darkinsky

Jazzbot said:


> Is this what you're concerned about? I mean seriously, can I ask what business Altaf Hussain is doing and what is his source of income? Similarly Farooq Sattar is a MBBS doctor who aimed to become a Plastic Surgeon but due to some reasons he decided to quit it and come in politics. He's in politics since late 80's and allegedly isn't practicing his medical career and is a full time politician since he joined politics. This is what I know about Farooq Sattar as per my limited knowledge. Now would you like to prove me wrong about this?
> 
> About PTI, fund raising isn't everything. Fozia Kasuri is doing what she's best at i.e. fund raising while Asad Umer is probably most deserving person in whole PTI to get a ticket and high place in party. If Asad Umer decided to join any other political party today, I'm damn sure he'll get much more higher party position and salary that what you are claiming here..



every fund MQM receives is auditted, you can gladly go to MQM HQ 90 and ask for the audit report

but can i ask yours?

but ooohhh, audit? whom am i kidding

you guys sold tickets for 30 million rupees, auditing is a long way to go


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


> every fund MQM receives is auditted, you can gladly go to MQM HQ 90 and ask for the audit report
> 
> but can i ask yours?



Yea I can gladly go to 90 and ask for Audit Report, which will be immediately sent to my home along with a body bag with my rotten dead body inside.. 

You're too funny brother..  If all funds are audited in MQM then how on earth those millions of $$$ ended up in British bank lockers? Magic???


----------



## darkinsky

Jazzbot said:


> Yea I can gladly go to 90 and ask for Audit Report, which will be immediately sent to my home along with a body bag with my rotten dead body inside..
> 
> You're too funny brother..



i think you have run out of excuses


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


> i think you have run out of excuses



Yup, whatever makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## darkinsky

Jazzbot said:


> Yup, whatever makes you feel comfortable.



but i was actually asking about PTI's audit report which you clevely sidelined

so where is that audit for those funds overseas pakistanis gave you

you know with such a fraud, no overseas pakistani is gonna trust any pakistani again right?


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


> but i was actually asking about PTI's audit report which you clevely sidelined
> 
> so where is that audit for those funds overseas pakistanis gave you
> 
> you know with such a fraud, no overseas pakistani is gonna trust any pakistani again right?



First the accusations of corruption in PTI funds itself is controversial as the person behind these accusations (Shaheen Subhani) was PTI ex-member who was kicked out due to disciplinary reasons and he has taken revenge via these accusations which are totally baseless as he hasn't provided any proof on how this corruption is done. If you can find any proof given by him, please share here.. 

Secondly, audit reports of PTI from 2008 - 2010 are on its site and you can find it easily. After that audit wasn't done because PTI diverted its attention to rebuild party and due to extensive election campaign. IK has recently said that new audit from 2011 onwards is in process and report will be made public as soon as its done.

All this has been discussed like 10 times on this very forum, what more do you want me to do? I can't pull audit report for you from someone's arse!!! Wait for it to be made public and everyone will have it..


----------



## Side-Winder

how come these fools talk about PTI when their so called leader altaf hussain doesn't believe in two nation theory? he doesn't know even how to talk --- don't know how come the supporters take him as a leader -- fools

look what they have been doing since last 5 years --- no vision --- no policy --- leaving govt and the next moment joining again --- 

and the altaf, not even eligible of being called a pakistani yet he is running a whole party ---- my foot --- MQM ---- bhatta mafia,murders,gun politics --- this is what they are good at!

yeah everyone may have feet of clay --- imran khan is no exception --- but yeah he is the man of words -- he has a personality --- he never joined politics to make money --- he could do that by joining PML N in 90s --- he did for poor pakistanis what others could not despite being in power -- and to me one of the very few sincere politicans!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

KARACHI: Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf chief Imran Khan said on Saturday his party would unveil on Aug 21 what he called a &#8220;white paper on the rigging during general elections&#8221;.

&#8220;Our party has prepared a detailed and evidence-based white paper showing how the elections were stolen through widespread rigging on May 11, which will be made public on Aug 21,&#8221; he remarked at a press conference held at residence of a PTI leader.

He called for deployment of military personnel both inside and outside the polling stations during elections in 42 constituencies on Aug 22.

The press conference ended chaotically because the journalists present disagreed with Mr Khan&#8217;s response to a question about the attitude of his party&#8217;s workers at the airport earlier.&#8212;Staff Reporter


----------



## darkinsky

PTI fact-finding committee caught corruption within party






@mafiya @Jazzbot

shaheen sehbai was kicked out so he was spitting diarrhoea


----------



## Jzaib

darkinsky said:


> PTI fact-finding committee caught corruption within party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mafiya @Jazzbot
> 
> shaheen sehbai was kicked out so he was spitting diarrhoea


atleast we have a fact finding committee ..yes that is naya pakistan ... MQM have a bhatta khor finding committee?
Admiting and coorection the flaws is gud ... dont be such a dick about it


----------



## Rafael

darkinsky said:


>



Now facebook has become a source for such news?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

nuclearpak said:


> KARACHI: Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf chief Imran Khan said on Saturday his party would unveil on Aug 21 what he called a &#8220;white paper on the rigging during general elections&#8221;.
> 
> &#8220;Our party has prepared a detailed and evidence-based white paper showing how the elections were stolen through widespread rigging on May 11, which will be made public on Aug 21,&#8221; he remarked at a press conference held at residence of a PTI leader.
> 
> He called for deployment of military personnel both inside and outside the polling stations during elections in 42 constituencies on Aug 22.
> 
> The press conference ended chaotically because the journalists present disagreed with Mr Khan&#8217;s response to a question about the attitude of his party&#8217;s workers at the airport earlier.&#8212;Staff Reporter



wastage of time. PTI must stop such white papers issuing and focus on development and own tasks.


*BTW : My personal claim here : Ghulam Ahmed Bilour Might will by-election on NA 1 easily.*

PTI has disappointed us so far.

And we are going to turn tables


----------



## Armstrong

Spring Onion said:


> wastage of time. PTI must stop such white papers issuing and focus on development and own tasks.
> 
> 
> *BTW : My personal claim here : Ghulam Ahmed Bilour Might will by-election on NA 1 easily.*
> 
> PTI has disappointed us so far.
> 
> And we are going to turn tables



Behan, don't tell me does Bilour really have a chance of winning ?  

After what he did to the Railways, how can he be considered as an option to bring change ?


----------



## Jango

Spring Onion said:


> wastage of time. PTI must stop such white papers issuing and focus on development and own tasks.
> 
> 
> *BTW : My personal claim here : Ghulam Ahmed Bilour Might will by-election on NA 1 easily.*
> 
> PTI has disappointed us so far.
> 
> And we are going to turn tables



Ab do maheenon main haukmatain banain aur khatam hoain to kia hi baat hai!

This way PML would also loose.

O bhai at least give 6 months...warna yehi haal rahay ga mulk ka. How is Bilour better than PTI?

BTW, yesterday Imran Khan did look pretty serious, I think he knows that the government is going a bit easy, and he wants to give a danda.

Pehlay main nhn ata tha, ab main bar bar aoon ga, jis nay tankeed karni hai kar lay.


----------



## Spring Onion

Armstrong said:


> Behan, don't tell me does Bilour really have a chance of winning ?
> 
> After what he did to the Railways, how can he be considered as an option to bring change ?



1. He dint do anything to Railways in fact Railways had always been in shambles. The govt must tackle transport mafia and order for new rails and engines. There is a lot of money which is going waste.

2. Yes he has the brightest chance to win and I personally believe he will win if there was NO rigging.

3. He will win because PTI people even failed to make correct or near to correct statements and common people even a layman, even an uneducated man in KPK thinks that those people who don't even know what to state in media conferences, are a sheer disappointment.

4. And he will win because whether they had done anything or not but atleast they were among the people, visiting their funerals/praying fateha and enquiring after health of people.

In other words PTI needs to learn communication skills to survive



nuclearpak said:


> Ab do maheenon main haukmatain banain aur khatam hoain to kia hi baat hai!
> 
> This way PML would also loose.
> 
> O bhai at least give 6 months...warna yehi haal rahay ga mulk ka. How is Bilour better than PTI?
> 
> BTW, yesterday Imran Khan did look pretty serious, I think he knows that the government is going a bit easy, and he wants to give a danda.
> 
> Pehlay main nhn ata tha, ab main bar bar aoon ga, jis nay tankeed karni hai kar lay.



Actually people in KPK are still patient and willing to give time to PTI to show some progress. That's is one thing.

What is going bad according to common public opinion here in Peshawar/KPK is that Imran Khan is NOT actively giving danda to immature members who won here.

They even don't bother to work on media statements.

If Imran actively starts visiting or calling party meetings and strictly look after matter than PTI Image will improve or saved from falling down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Bilour turned a complete bind eye to Railways...he ruined it. No doubts. Railways is already better in these 2 months than before under Khwaja Saad Rafique.

As for the PTI question, they are bringing in new laws. Information bill came yesterady, then the accountability bureau is also coming, Local Bodies...it all takes time. Jadoo ki chari to nhn.

I agree with you though about the PR stuff...there was an article sometimes back that every ministry would have a PR department! These guys should stop talking and do working.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

nuclearpak said:


> Bilour turned a complete bind eye to Railways...he ruined it. No doubts. Railways is already better in these 2 months than before under Khwaja Saad Rafique.
> 
> As for the PTI question, they are bringing in new laws. Information bill came yesterady, then the accountability bureau is also coming, Local Bodies...it all takes time. Jadoo ki chari to nhn.
> 
> I agree with you though about the PR stuff...there was an article sometimes back that every ministry would have a PR department! These guys should stop talking and do working.



 they can keep talking but they must talk right .


Anyway good statement by Imran 

Upbeat about future: *If K-P govt flops, PTI flops says Imran*




KARACHI: 
The last two months have been particularly bloody for the militancy-wrecked Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. The Shergarh funeral attack and the massive jailbreak in Dera Ismail Khan paint a picture of doom and gloom in the province governed by Imran Khan&#8217;s Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI).

At the same time, JUI-F chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman, who appears to be hell bent to discredit the PTI administration, has also unleashed a fresh salvo of allegations against the party chief.

*&#8220;A concerted effort is under way to portray the K-P government as a failure,&#8221; Imran told The Express Tribune in an exclusive interview. &#8220;No one is talking about the good things that are happening. We, a party that has come to power for the first time in the country&#8217;s history, have only been in power for two months! We are just asking for another month &#8230; you just watch the kind of changes we bring.&#8221;*

Hitting out at the Awami National Party (ANP) for criticising the PTI for the volatile security situation in the province, Imran said terror attacks were rampant even during the ANP-led administration in K-P.

*&#8220;I should be worried the most, because if K-P flops, the PTI flops. But I&#8217;m not worried &#8230; in the coming month you will see us introduce legislation that does not exist in Pakistan,&#8221; he said.*



Asked about the DI Khan jailbreak in which around 250 inmates escaped, the PTI chief blamed the police and elite force. &#8220;The intelligence was there &#8230; police were prepared, the army was on board,&#8221; he said. &#8220;But the elite force did not fire a shot and the army did not do anything either&#8230; no one did anything.&#8221;

&#8220;The question we need to ask is &#8216;why did they not act?&#8217;&#8230; It is alarming,&#8221; Imran said. The police are not properly trained and equipped to fight &#8216;highly-trained&#8217; terrorists, who often have night-vision goggles, he added. &#8220;They are demoralised because so many of their comrades have been killed.&#8221;

The PTI chief has also demanded that paramilitary Frontier Corps troops be deployed to combat the &#8216;sophisticated terrorists&#8217; since the police could not handle organised attacks.

But while he referred to the DI Khan attackers as &#8216;terrorists&#8217;, he did not explicitly hold the Taliban, despite the group&#8217;s own claim, responsible for the attack.

&#8220;This is a very complex situation. There are 20 splintered groups with a loose Shura [that we refer to as Taliban],&#8221; he said. &#8220;This [the Taliban] are not a monolith &#8230; there are franchises &#8230; there are mafias who kidnap people and exchange them with other groups, there are foreign-funded Taliban and there are ideological Taliban who are using suicide attacks to wage jihad against the US war.&#8221;

He reiterated that dialogue was the only solution to the problem. &#8220;You need to have a ceasefire. The government has made the right decision to distance itself from the US war. Military action should be the last resort if talks and reconciliation fail,&#8221; he said.


Published in The Express Tribune, August 19th, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Spring Onion said:


> they can keep talking but they must talk right .
> 
> 
> Anyway good statement by Imran
> 
> Upbeat about future: *If K-P govt flops, PTI flops says Imran*



Yesterday he made a lot of bold and good statements! Karna hai to kar lo, main idhar hi baithoon ga!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Ma'am i am from NA1 and when bilour talks about the performance of PTI people start cursing him because they(ANP) didn't even construct a single Goddamn road rather they made all Municipal committee Vehicles and staff to their own and friends service leaving the area in a big mess during their era(this is just one example and people don't forget it) ...

P.S: Gul bacha is not liked by Many PTI supporters so that can be a slight set back but lets hope for the best...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


> PTI fact-finding committee caught corruption within party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mafiya @Jazzbot
> 
> shaheen sehbai was kicked out so he was spitting diarrhoea



Since you claim that you call spade a spade, then live up to your own words and appreciate this instead of laughing. There were voices raised about this issue, and a fact finding committee was established, they worked and have found some evidences. Now I'm sure they'll punish the culprits also. 

Not like MQM where if someone raises his voice against MQM, he's found rotten inside a body bag after few days..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

MQM mass murderers have a special interest in PTI as they have nothing better to do as a passtime than assail Imran Khan for one thing or the other. Forget them. They will vote the man with 3576 cases against him continually not realizing they are destroying Karachi with their own hands.

I am interested in the two most recent new laws the PTI has brought forth. For example the new anti corruption law recently introduced in khyber Pakhtunkhwa. He sure has some innovative new ideas for the better governance of the country. It is a shame only the brave Pakhtuns had the sense to vote for the only sensible politician around.

People who make jokes in their living rooms at the expense of Pashtuns should learn a thing or two from them. I mean whichever party came and did not show any performance was kicked out. First it was the Jamaat E Islami and gang, then it was the ANP that was removed from power. They do not tolerate political parties who have no performance to show.


----------



## darkinsky

Jazzbot said:


> Since you claim that you call spade a spade, then live up to your own words and appreciate this instead of laughing. There were voices raised about this issue, and a fact finding committee was established, they worked and have found some evidences. Now I'm sure they'll punish the culprits also.
> 
> Not like MQM where if someone raises his voice against MQM, he's found rotten inside a body bag after few days..



honestly pal, in MQM we dont sell tickets, we give it for free 

you just need to be on the merits and deserving to get the ticket

so tickets are earned not bought 

how tht for bhai's philosophy


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


> honestly pal, in MQM we dont sell tickets, we give it for free
> 
> you just need to be on the merits and deserving to get the ticket
> 
> so tickets are earned not bought
> 
> how tht for bhai's philosophy



Yea, in MQM tickets are not sold, they are given on merit. And the eligible candidate should be a mass murderer, should be expert in packing a man in bori and should have done PHD in extortion and gang wars, and can listen Altaf Hussain's cr@p live for at least 3 continuous hour..


----------



## darkinsky

Jazzbot said:


> Yea, in MQM tickets are not sold, they are given on merit. And the eligible candidate should be a mass murderer, should be expert in packing a man in bori and should have done PHD extortion and gang wars..



what ever floats your boat dude, but if we observe the reality, your tsunami is a fish bowl now  and we actually delivered in karachi 

try to bring merit next time instead of making money from the tickets short term fun, long term misery 

1) best mayor of pakistan - MQM

2) best governor of pakistan - MQM

3) only party with no corruption charges - MQM

4) biggest political welfare trust - MQM

5) only party with no fake degrees

6) only party against talibans

7) only urban class party


----------



## Jzaib

darkinsky said:


> honestly pal, in MQM we dont sell tickets, we give it for free
> 
> you just need to be on the merits and deserving to get the ticket
> 
> so tickets are earned not bought
> 
> how tht for bhai's philosophy



Kis ka bhie UK ka bhie k pakistan ka bhie ... all pakistanis , including urdu speaking , should be against the intervention of british citizen in pakistani politics ..


----------



## darkinsky

i think PTI has actually voted for the new local government act in the sindh assembly

what a joke it is


----------



## Panther 57

&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1606;&#1729; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606; &#1604;&#1711; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1726;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## cleverrider

How many times I have asked you guys for a favor, to not reply to darkinsky

The guy is just polluting the thread. 

Just add him to your ignore list until he starts making sense.

Please

@ topic , I think NA 1 will be a close one, so watch out. (Majority might dont even bother turning up)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3

Love is in the air....Ayla's disqualification is a conspiracy......


----------



## Jazzbot

darkinsky said:


> what ever floats your boat dude, but if we observe the reality, your tsunami is a fish bowl now  and we actually delivered in karachi
> 
> try to bring merit next time instead of making money from the tickets short term fun, long term misery
> 
> 1) best mayor of pakistan - MQM
> 
> 2) best governor of pakistan - MQM
> 
> 3) only party with no corruption charges - MQM
> 
> 4) biggest political welfare trust - MQM
> 
> 5) only party with no fake degrees
> 
> 6) only party against talibans
> 
> 7) only urban class party



what ever floats your boat dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Hashmi sahib again derailing from the track............


----------



## Jango

School inaugurated in Tekeri colony (NA-250) with help from PTI donations and Arif Alvi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SBD-3

nuclearpak said:


> School inaugurated in Tekeri colony (NA-250) with help from PTI donations and Arif Alvi.


Where is this colony? Never heard of the existence of such colony in defence and clifton's vicinity.
##################################
##################################
##################################
Imran Khan taking a pre-emptive strategy....


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## darkinsky

A msg from #PTI to #HEC
Har MPA/MNA Fake degree wala niklay ga 
tm kitnay MPA/MNA pakro gy ................


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>



in the raj of noora,s what can be expected else, since choley waley been made secretries?lol



hasnain0099 said:


> Where is this colony? Never heard of the existence of such colony in defence and clifton's vicinity.
> ##################################
> ##################################
> ##################################
> Imran Khan taking a pre-emptive strategy....


next time you be asking where is karachi?lol


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## MM_Haider

darkinsky said:


>



News.. ye kia ho raha hay bhai???


----------



## Side-Winder

Imran khan is adressing a press conference NOW --- white paper is comprised of more than 2,000 pages


----------



## batmannow

A SCREN SHOT FROM THE MOVIE NORRAY DAA RAJ?


----------



## Side-Winder

Josh e junoon!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Love is in the air....Ayla's disqualification is a conspiracy......


fake degrees ko choryain ap fake flood relief camps k baat kartain ...
btw i didnt expected k ap k b gandi zehnimat hoo gi .. taklo ko tu ush k apni bv nhie pasand karti hoo gi dosri larkiyan ko choryain ..ab yeh na kehna ush ko ganja kanay mei b Pasha ka haath ha  :p :p ...if imran khan is handsome tu ish mei ush ka kya kasoor ha ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

PTI unveils 2000-page white paper over polls rigging - Imran Khan's Press conference

[video]http://tune.pk/video/379691/PTI-unveils-2000-page-white-paper-over-polls-riggi[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> in the raj of noora,s what can be expected else, since choley waley been made secretries?lol
> 
> 
> next time you be asking where is karachi?lol


Egypt ke army le aao dost, lagta hay Pakistan main tumharay "leader" ko army support nahi kar rahi. Chal shabash, parh phrata hua egypt ja. 
Egypt ke army aay ge, Musharraf ko bachay ge 



jehanzeb.akhtar@********** said:


> fake degrees ko choryain ap fake flood relief camps k baat kartain ...
> btw i didnt expected k ap k b gandi zehnimat hoo gi .. taklo ko tu ush k apni bv nhie pasand karti hoo gi dosri larkiyan ko choryain ..ab yeh na kehna ush ko ganja kanay mei b Pasha ka haath ha  :p :p ...if imran khan is handsome tu ish mei ush ka kya kasoor ha ...


yeh to Imran khan ka bayan hay, mera to nahi


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> Egypt ke army le aao dost, lagta hay Pakistan main tumharay "leader" ko army support nahi kar rahi. Chal shabash, parh phrata hua egypt ja.
> Egypt ke army aay ge, Musharraf ko bachay ge
> 
> 
> yeh to Imran khan ka bayan hay, mera to nahi


offtopic reported!
keep talking in english, i dont want to be a cholaa boy, dont you remmember 59, 77, 99 when the army was in?
hell what you think they ill not be back, even if you keep winning fake?
its about time, khan shb should re think every thing & thn say allha hoo, its enough!
so the bell could be ringing by now?
after cleaning the whole mess called noora-ism? dont you think my choola friend!
ohh sorry i jst ask you to think, forgot that noora,s cant think?
you know i am the best out there, & you just the choola boy, with a noora mind so keep geeting reported its your destiny anyway



jehanzeb.akhtar@********** said:


> fake degrees ko choryain ap fake flood relief camps k baat kartain ...
> btw i didnt expected k ap k b gandi zehnimat hoo gi .. taklo ko tu ush k apni bv nhie pasand karti hoo gi dosri larkiyan ko choryain ..ab yeh na kehna ush ko ganja kanay mei b Pasha ka haath ha  :p :p ...if imran khan is handsome tu ish mei ush ka kya kasoor ha ...


 zara mund key, nooray raj naqabool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

batmannow said:


> offtopic reported!
> keep talking in english, i dont want to be a cholaa boy, dont you remmember 59, 77, 99 when the army was in?
> hell what you think they ill not be back, even if you keep winning fake?
> its about time, khan shb should re think every thing & thn say allha hoo, its enough!
> so the bell could be ringing by now?
> after cleaning the whole mess called noora-ism? dont you think my choola friend!
> ohh sorry i jst ask you to think, forgot that noora,s cant think?
> you know i am the best out there, & you just the choola boy, with a noora mind so keep geeting reported its your destiny anyway


Movie Title: Kali Chimgardar ke uthaan
Chapter 1
Chimgadar:  Egypt ke army aajai 
Chapter 2
Jillad: 
Chapter 3
End result: 
Ending Credits

After Credits

Viewers response

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## genmirajborgza786

Side-Winder said:


> PTI unveils 2000-page white paper over polls rigging - Imran Khan's Press conference
> 
> [video]http://tune.pk/video/379691/PTI-unveils-2000-page-white-paper-over-polls-riggi[/video]



at a time when Pakistan is facing one of the worst crisis in its history when Pakistan is facing threats from both internal terrorism, & external attacks on the LOC. Imran khan is busy issuing white papers ! thus creating unnecessary political drama in an already volatile situation, all of this while the nation has lost another son who embraced shahadat (captain sarfaraz) to Indian aggression @ the LOC , how can a man be that damn selfish, here people are dying on a daily basis ,& the external threat is only getting bigger & all this selfish man can think of is his election rigging allegations 

_sharam tum ko magar nahi ayee _ 

highly *selfish* & utterly *Shameful* of Imran khan


----------



## Jzaib

genmirajborgza786 said:


> at a time when Pakistan is facing one of the worst crisis in its history when Pakistan is facing threats from both internal terrorism, & external attacks on the LOC. Imran khan is busy issuing white papers ! thus creating unnecessary political drama in an already volatile situation, all of this while the nation has lost another son who embraced shahadat (captain sarfaraz) to Indian aggression @ the LOC , how can a man be that damn selfish, here people are dying on a daily basis ,& the external threat is only getting bigger & all this selfish man can think of is his election rigging allegations
> 
> _sharam tum ko magar nahi ayee _
> 
> highly *selfish* & utterly *Shameful* of Imran khan




This is the right time man ... a ganja stole out votes and If it is not corrected now the politcial families will never let us correct our system ..do u want same corrupt people coming in local bodies election
btw captain saab k itni fiqar ha tu sher ko kaho k sher banay ..apnay cheeni ko bechnay k chakar mei mulk na bach dena ...


----------



## genmirajborgza786

jehanzeb.akhtar@********** said:


> This is the right time man ... a ganja stole out votes and If it is not corrected now the politcial families will never let us correct our system ..do u want same corrupt people coming in local bodies election
> btw captain saab k itni fiqar ha tu sher ko kaho k sher banay ..apnay cheeni ko bechnay k chakar mei mulk na bach dena ...



pti might have its grievance's for all I care, but my point is especially considering that @ such a critical time in which Pakistan is facing increasing internal & external pressure, the politicians must be focused on how to save Pakistan , rather then diverting the nations attentions from the more important challenges facing the nation to political point scoring & bickering's, this in my opinion is highly *irresponsible* , Frankly speaking I couldn't care less about PTI & its rants, but rather my concerns are the dire challenges facing the country from both inside & outside & how to deal with these crisis
Pakistan comes first


----------



## Jzaib

genmirajborgza786 said:


> pti might have its grievance's for all I care, but my point is especially considering that @ such a critical time in which Pakistan is facing increasing internal & external pressure, the politicians must be focused on how to save Pakistan , rather then diverting the nations attentions from the more important challenges facing the nation to political point scoring & bickering's, this in my opinion is highly *irresponsible* , Frankly speaking I couldn't care less about PTI & its rants, but rather my concerns are the dire challenges facing the country from both inside & outside & how to deal with these crisis
> Pakistan comes first



U should appricate PTI ..neither we joined qadari nor we came on streets for the same reason that country situation is not good .. its the state machinary who should realize that they can't surpress the people now .


----------



## batmannow

loo jee papu nooray di adaakari tey wekhoo?


----------



## genmirajborgza786

jehanzeb.akhtar@********** said:


> U should appricate PTI ..neither we joined qadari nor we came on streets for the same reason that country situation is not good .. its the state machinary who should realize that they can't surpress the people now .



Toh mai kya karoon? Nachoon? so what if you guys dint join qadri on the streets, big deal. _ahsan kiye ho kya _? _nahi join kiya ....._to _nahi join kiya.... _whats so special about it ? as I said earlier, my concern is the stability of Pakistan, PTI can simply go to hell


----------



## Jzaib

genmirajborgza786 said:


> Toh mai kya karoon? Nachoon? so what if you guys dint join qadri on the streets, big deal. _ahsan kiye ho kya _? _nahi join kiya ....._to _nahi join kiya.... _whats so special about it ? as I said earlier, my concern is the stability of Pakistan, PTI can simply go to hell



u can go to hell ... please dont dnace ...ap k leader k english mera jasi ha ap ka dance nirgis jesa na hoo

i was simply saying we dnt want to destablize but it doesnt mean we should not dop peaceful protest for our rights but u made an issue out of it ..and u were really rude ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

genmirajborgza786 said:


> at a time when Pakistan is facing one of the worst crisis in its history when Pakistan is facing threats from both internal terrorism, & external attacks on the LOC. Imran khan is busy issuing white papers ! thus creating unnecessary political drama in an already volatile situation, all of this while the nation has lost another son who embraced shahadat (captain sarfaraz) to Indian aggression @ the LOC , how can a man be that damn selfish, here people are dying on a daily basis ,& the external threat is only getting bigger & all this selfish man can think of is his election rigging allegations
> 
> _sharam tum ko magar nahi ayee _
> 
> highly *selfish* & utterly *Shameful* of Imran khan



seriously is that coming from a PDF veteran??? LOL

kiddo! this is the matter of pakistan's future ---- the credibility of democratic system --- you won't see this much turn out if people are disappointed from this system --- because their votes went wasted ---- this system brings people in power --- if the system is based on rigging and cheating --- so will be your leaders --- cheaters and looters!


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Side-Winder said:


> seriously is that coming from a PDF veteran??? LOL
> 
> kiddo! this is the matter of pakistan's future ---- the credibility of democratic system --- you won't see this much turn out if people are disappointed from this system --- because their votes went wasted ---- this system brings people in power --- if the system is based on rigging and cheating --- so will be your leaders --- cheaters and looters!



what has me being an veteran got to do with it ?, do I have to support PTI to be a veteran ? no
& let me say this clearly *I DONT SUPPORT PTI* ( & I am proud of it) 

_ek neik amal karo PTI ko subha savere eik , aur din dupair aur raat ko 10 galiyan don, to tumhari sari gunnah maaf ho jai gee_ 

fatwa 
by maulvi genmirajborgza786


----------



## Devil Soul

Roznama Dunya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

genmirajborgza786 said:


> what has me being an veteran got to do with it ?, do I have to support PTI to be a veteran ? no
> & let me say this clearly *I DONT SUPPORT PTI* ( & I am proud of it)
> 
> _ek neik amal karo PTI ko subha savere eik , aur din dupair aur raat ko 10 galiyan don, to tumhari sari gunnah maaf ho jai gee_
> 
> fatwa
> by maulvi genmirajborgza786



actually i did not expect this kind of stupidity from a member having a title of PDF veteran ---- i have NO problem with you NOT supporting PTI --- but saying that imran khan is doing a bullshit job by exposing the rigging sounds childish!


----------



## Bratva

PTI lost NA-1 seat?


----------



## Bratva

NA-1 and NA-71. PTI loosing both seats, just shows the egotistical behaviour of IK, despite many objections of his party workers and leaders, not to give ticket to Ayla malik father in Law and to Gul Badhshaa

Now PTI loosing badly in both constituencies


Looks like IK haven't learnt the lessons of 11 may, this arrogant behaviour of IK will cause downfall of PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

darkinsky said:


>



ECP Should ban this jali nazriati party!!!


----------



## A.Rafay

mafiya said:


> NA-1 and NA-71. PTI loosing both seats, just shows the egotistical behaviour of IK, despite many objections of his party workers and leaders, not to give ticket to Ayla malik father in Law and to Gul Badhshaa
> 
> Now PTI loosing badly in both constituencies
> 
> 
> Looks like IK haven't learnt the lessons of 11 may, this arrogant behaviour of IK will cause downfall of PTI



PTI can do better! I was hoping PTI will win all these seats.


----------



## Jango

It's 50 percent result in NA-1, still there is hope.

And they are winning in NA-71, 20% results in and the PTI man has lead of a couple thousand.

And 5000 lead in NA-48 (my area) with 50% counting done.

And out of 5 NA seats, PTI is winning 3 with 50% counting done.

BTW, Gujjar (NA-48) kay supporters nay road aisay block ki hui hai jaisay baap ki ho. The road while going from G-10 to Kashmir Highway...near Itwar Bazaar.


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> It's 50 percent result in NA-1, still there is hope.
> 
> And they are winning in NA-71, 20% results in and the PTI man has lead of a couple thousand.
> 
> And 5000 lead in NA-48 (my area) with 50% counting done.
> 
> And out of 5 NA seats, PTI is winning 3 with 50% counting done.
> 
> BTW, Gujjar (NA-48) kay supporters nay road aisay block ki hui hai jaisay baap ki ho. The road while going from G-10 to Kashmir Highway...near Itwar Bazaar.



Keeping fingers crossed, After what happened with Hamid khan (NA-125) and Jehangir Khan Tareen, anything could happen with rest of 50 percent votes


----------



## Emmie

NA-1 falls prey to party's internal disputes. What chafes me is moulana's tantrums in his forthcoming press conference, he's going to give a hypocritical smile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Emmie said:


> NA-1 falls prey to party's internal disputes. What chafes me is moulana's tantrums in his forthcoming press conference, he's going to give a hypocritical smile.



What was the reason behind samad Mursaleens rejection of party ticket?? He looks like a good guy, nnow he has made his own nazriati party?


----------



## Jango

mafiya said:


> Keeping fingers crossed, After what happened with Hamid khan (NA-125) and Jehangir Khan Tareen, anything could happen with rest of 50 percent votes



haha,,,polling closed at 5 PM, and at exactly 5:15 PM, a couple of news channels including GEO were running tickers that the other guy has got 23k votes in the provincial seat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> haha,,,polling closed at 5 PM, and at exactly 5:15 PM, a couple of news channels including GEO were running tickers that the other guy has got 23k votes in the provincial seat!



As if GEO installed an electronic counting machine in polling stations. That's how they played with emotions even on 11 May


----------



## batmannow

reality is?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

PTI lost both those seats which had Imran Khan won in May 11 genereal elections.


----------



## Patriots

It would have been better if you would have closed this thread instead moving ........
@Aeronaut @Rafael @nuclearpak @Zakii


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Patriots said:


> genereal elections.



Maulana diesel is also losing his seat. 
Surprising results

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Maulana diesel is also losing his seat.
> Surprising results



Wallah, Dil khush ho jaye ga agar is diesel ki band bajay!



Inamullah khan Niazi predicted NA-71 defeat in his yesterday "Jang column" and how PTI workers pleaded to IK, not to field the "same jageerdar" that they are trying to dispose off. Yet IK didn't bother to pay heed to their advice and pleads and we all saw today result


_"Zubaan e Khalq ko Naqqara e Khuda samjho"_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Mansha sandhu is another bad choice, Another man of questionable repute and hated by people of his area. He is a famous badmash. He first lost from Shahbaz sharif on NA-129 seat on 11 May, then again he was given ticket and yet again he lost on NA seat today .

Haroon Rasheed and Hassan were right before 11 may elections, that IK didn't have sense to pick out right candidates.


----------



## Patriots

mafiya said:


> Wallah, Dil khush ho jaye ga agar is diesel ki band bajay!
> 
> 
> 
> Inamullah khan Niazi predicted NA-71 defeat in his yesterday "Jang column" and how PTI workers pleaded to IK, not to field the "same jageerdar" that they are trying to dispose off. Yet IK didn't bother to pay heed to their advice and pleads and we all saw today result
> 
> 
> _"Zubaan e Khalq ko Naqqara e Khuda samjho"_



Who was candidate of PTI in 71


----------



## Bratva

Patriots said:


> Who was candidate of PTI in 71



Aylaa Malik kai susar


----------



## chauvunist

mafiya said:


> Mansha sandhu is another bad choice, Another man of questionable repute and hated by people of his area. He is a famous badmash. He first lost from Shahbaz sharif on NA-129 seat on 11 May, then again he was given ticket and yet again he lost on NA seat today .
> 
> Haroon Rasheed and Hassan were right before 11 may elections, that IK didn't have sense to pick out right candidates.



Gul Badshah from NA-1 is not liked by many people as he had been an ex nazim and ex councler of his area and most of PTI supporters didn't come out of home to vote him...That was a very very bad decision in selecting him as PTI candidate...there was no visible campaign and least activities...


----------



## Bratva

chauvunist said:


> *Gul Badshah from NA-1 is not liked by many people as he had been an ex nazim and ex councler of his area and most of PTI supporters didn't come out of home to vote him*...That was a very very bad decision in selecting him as PTI candidate...*there was no visible campaign and least activities.*..



internal party conflicts aggravated the situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

chauvunist said:


> Gul Badshah from NA-1 is not liked by many people as he had been an ex nazim and ex councler of his area and most of PTI supporters didn't come out of home to vote him...That was a very very bad decision in selecting him as PTI candidate...there was no visible campaign and least activities...



The PTI elected team's behavior caused them this defeat . I already said before elections in Naya Pakistan thread that Bilour will win easily.



mafiya said:


> internal party conflicts aggravated the situation



NO its not the internal conflicts. There is need to train PTI people how to behave and learn GOOD PR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Spring Onion said:


> The PTI elected team's behavior caused them this defeat . I already said before elections in Naya Pakistan thread that Bilour will win easily.
> 
> 
> 
> NO its not the internal conflicts. There is need to train PTI people how to behave and learn GOOD PR



Discipline and Good PR like you said is what the need of the Hour...In this case there were enormous number of banners but People contact of Gul Bacha was nil,That added fuel to fire because he already had a Bad image among people...Some of my Hardcore PTIan friends when heard about awarding Ticket to Gul Bacha,the first impression was that we are not gonna vote for anyone this time...Though We still voted him yesterday but that was not the case with Many supporters...


----------



## IceCold

If anything this bi-elections proved is that PTI needs to set its house in order. Internal rifts, people of questionable repute being given tickets, IK totally absent from the mainstream, its high time these things need to be sorted out. When PTI formed a government in KPK, this was a test, and the results so far are not encouraging. A loss in KPK over a seat which Imran won is a testimony to that.


----------



## Patriots

mafiya said:


> Aylaa Malik kai susar



Ayela Malik ka tau koi susar nahi hai ... Pehle husband se divorce ho chuki hai ... Or Imran Khan k father alive nahi hain


----------



## Jazzbot

mafiya said:


> Mansha sandhu is another bad choice, Another man of questionable repute and hated by people of his area. He is a famous badmash. He first lost from Shahbaz sharif on NA-129 seat on 11 May, then again he was given ticket and yet again he lost on NA seat today .
> 
> Haroon Rasheed and Hassan were right before 11 may elections, that IK didn't have sense to pick out right candidates.



On the other hand, Mian Marghoob (PML-N) won PP-150  Mian Marghoob was MNA from NA-121 (PP-149 & PP-150) and he literally did nothing in 5 years in this area. He is a land mafia and had a very bad repute. N-League decided to give ticket to him for NA-121 in general elections, but entire constituency's N-Leaguers criticized party's decision and predicted heavy defeat if ticket will be awarded to Mian Marghoob. 

In the end, Mehar Ishtiaq was given ticket for both NA-121 and PP-150, he won NA-121 but got very tough competition on PP-150. Now PML-N again awarded ticket to Mian Margoob at vacant PP-150 and he has won with narrow margin on less than 500 votes..  I can't believe this goon has won from PP-150. In general elections, general opinion from PP-150 was very bad about this man and everyone hated him. But in By-elections, same people votes him.. 

PS: I'm from PP-149 and am living right at the edge of PP-150, did PTI campaign in PP-149 and PP-150 during general elections, so I know the ground realities.


----------



## Patriots




----------



## Jango

Ok, PTI did bad in Peshawar, but how the heck can somebody hve enough moral courage to vote for Bilour?

Absolutely pathtic.

But another thing here is the voter turnout. Bilour got 37k votes while PTI guy got 25k, so around 60k . While Imran Khan alone got 90k. So the voter turnout was very low it seems.

It proves another thing, party vote is not enough, you have to have a personal vote bank as well.

But Mianwali is really interesting. The voter turnout was huge, PML guy had 95k votes while PTI had 85k I think, so it was sort of close and voters did come.

Anyways, the positives are Swabi, Islamabad and Nowshera (result withheld but PTI was winning), and also the Shahbaz Sharif seat which we won (PP I think).

Had we won Peshawar and Mianwali, it would have been an excellent by-election for us.


----------



## mikkix

nuclearpak said:


> Ok, PTI did bad in Peshawar, but how the heck can somebody hve enough moral courage to vote for Bilour?
> 
> Absolutely pathtic.
> 
> But another thing here is the voter turnout. Bilour got 37k votes while PTI guy got 25k, so around 60k . While Imran Khan alone got 90k. So the voter turnout was very low it seems.
> 
> It proves another thing, party vote is not enough, you have to have a personal vote bank as well.
> 
> But Mianwali is really interesting. The voter turnout was huge, PML guy had 95k votes while PTI had 85k I think, so it was sort of close and voters did come.
> 
> Anyways, the positives are Swabi, Islamabad and Nowshera (result withheld but PTI was winning), and also the Shahbaz Sharif seat which we won (PP I think).
> 
> Had we won Peshawar and Mianwali, it would have been an excellent by-election for us.



PTI lost mianwali because PTI local body splitted into two, there is a big NIAZI group who dont like nawabzadas in their constituency, because nawabzadas, Shadikhels and ISA khels are big tribes, Niazis like Inam and his supporters dont want Ayla malik to win, Ayla also did made a huge blunder by choosing Malik Waheed just because to hold this constituency Under Kala bagh Nawabs...Ayla was a Nawabzadi and she behaved like a nawabzadi and angered many supporters..


----------



## pkuser2k12

nuclearpak said:


> Ok, PTI did bad in Peshawar, but how the heck can somebody hve enough moral courage to vote for Bilour?
> 
> Absolutely pathtic.
> 
> But another thing here is the voter turnout. Bilour got 37k votes while PTI guy got 25k, so around 60k . While Imran Khan alone got 90k. So the voter turnout was very low it seems.
> 
> It proves another thing, party vote is not enough, you have to have a personal vote bank as well.
> 
> But Mianwali is really interesting. The voter turnout was huge, PML guy had 95k votes while PTI had 85k I think, so it was sort of close and voters did come.
> 
> Anyways, the positives are Swabi, Islamabad and Nowshera (result withheld but PTI was winning), and also the Shahbaz Sharif seat which we won (PP I think).
> 
> Had we won Peshawar and Mianwali, it would have been an excellent by-election for us.



PTI candidate got 28,911 vote Balour 34,386(with 6 party alliance) and the NARAZ PTI candidate Samad 

Mursaleen who did not got ticket got 12000 .A total of 75000 in by elections .previously blaour got 20000 

and imran 90000 . so 110,000 in general and 75,000 in by elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

chauvunist said:


> Gul Badshah from NA-1 is not liked by many people as he had been an ex nazim and ex councler of his area and most of PTI supporters didn't come out of home to vote him...That was a very very bad decision in selecting him as PTI candidate...there was no visible campaign and least activities...



Balor cannot lose this seat. Even Benazir bhutto lost her seat there. Only Imran han can beat him because of his unique personality. Still good votes for PTI in Peshawar. 
Balor is big name in Peshawar as Nawaz Sharif in his Lahore's constituency.


----------



## Jango

mikkix said:


> PTI lost mianwali because PTI local body splitted into two, there is a big NIAZI group who dont like nawabzadas in their constituency, because nawabzadas, Shadikhels and ISA khels are big tribes, Niazis like Inam and his supporters dont want Ayla malik to win, Ayla also did made a huge blunder by choosing Malik Waheed just because to hold this constituency Under Kala bagh Nawabs...Ayla was a Nawabzadi and she behaved like a nawabzadi and angered many supporters..



We Pakistanis are still stuck in this age old pathetic and idiotic feudal system.

Truly shameful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

nuclearpak said:


> We Pakistanis are still stuck in this age old pathetic and idiotic feudal system.
> 
> Truly shameful.



Sometimes i feel that we Pakistanis are still Hindus, living like a hindu caste system..
No offense to my Indian friends, Its just example...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

mikkix said:


> Sometimes i feel that we Pakistanis are still Hindus, living like a hindu caste system..
> No offense to my Indian friends, Its just example...



no we are worse than that


----------



## Saleem

mikkix said:


> Sometimes i feel that we Pakistanis are still Hindus, living like a hindu caste system..
> No offense to my Indian friends, Its just example...



like the greagt wise man aka ganja number 1 said they have the same culture as us--they eat aloo gosht and so do we [he seems to have forgotten aloo gosht is made with beef]; besides they go to mandirs and temples and pakistanis put on the white skull caps and go to data darbar--no difference.....


----------



## chauvunist

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Balor cannot lose this seat. Even Benazir bhutto lost her seat there. Only Imran han can beat him because of his unique personality. Still good votes for PTI in Peshawar.
> Balor is big name in Peshawar as Nawaz Sharif in his Lahore's constituency.



We still could have won easily for Bilour got 34000 votes compared to 26000 in the previous election,But Internal rifts in the party and Bad selection of candidate upset common people and didn't go out to vote at all...This is compared to robust campaign and utilization of all resources of ANP...


----------



## Marshmallow

yeyy Asad Umer Wonnnnnnnnnnnnn
@Leader @Jazzbot @nuclearpak @AstanoshKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow




----------



## batmannow

nuclearpak said:


> We Pakistanis are still stuck in this age old pathetic and idiotic feudal system.
> 
> Truly shameful.



NA 71, is purly NAIZI,s seat spoke to inamullha bhai jee, i found him right before , & then!
thts why i said it before, 3 weeks PTI going to lose it, anyway?
shadi khel,s & isa khels are sub tribes of NIAZI,s !
i am Bulu kheli, IK is sheman kheli! while inamullha bhai is a mixup of sherman -bullu khel!
its really sad, that ayla didnt became the real political leader to sacrifice her approval by party!
for the better future of party!


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

https://twitter.com/ImranIsmailPTI/status/371673182081916928


----------



## Jazzbot

Imran Khan meeting Tabdeeli Razaakars and others tomorrow in Lahore, I've just got an invitation.  Its an open invitation, so any one who wanna join, can let me know here, I will try to provide you details about venue. 

@Slav Defence, @mafiya @Leader @Mani2020 @pkuser2k12 and others. Don't know who is from Lahore among you guys lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

Jazzbot said:


> Imran Khan meeting Tabdeeli Razaakars and others tomorrow in Lahore, I've just got an invitation.  Its an open invitation, so any one who wanna join, can let me know here, I will try to provide you details about venue.
> 
> @Slav Defence, @mafiya @Leader @Mani2020 @pkuser2k12 and others. Don't know who is from Lahore among you guys lol.



i am....but wrong timing for me....will be stuffed up at uni....duh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Jazzbot said:


> Imran Khan meeting Tabdeeli Razaakars and others tomorrow in Lahore, I've just got an invitation.  Its an open invitation, so any one who wanna join, can let me know here, I will try to provide you details about venue.
> 
> @Slav Defence, @mafiya @Leader @Mani2020 @pkuser2k12 and others. Don't know who is from Lahore among you guys lol.



Unfortunately, I just relocated from lahore, Convey our concerns to IK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Jazzbot said:


>



Picture only shows aggressive PTI activists.. police trying to safe state property.

These PTI activists behave like extremists.



Jazzbot said:


> Imran Khan meeting Tabdeeli Razaakars and others tomorrow in Lahore, I've just got an invitation.  Its an open invitation, so any one who wanna join, can let me know here, I will try to provide you details about venue.
> 
> @Slav Defence, @mafiya @Leader @Mani2020 @pkuser2k12 and others. Don't know who is from Lahore among you guys lol.



Why not invite Royals of UK!
Afterall, they owe Imran Khan one visit.


----------



## Jazzbot

BATMAN said:


> *Picture only shows aggressive PTI activists.. police trying to safe state property.
> 
> These PTI activists behave like extremists.*
> 
> 
> 
> Why not invite Royals of UK!
> Afterall, they owe Imran Khan one visit.



You can see only 3 pti protesters in that picture, care to count number of police men handling them? 

Also those extremist PTI members were not blocking any road, not harming any public property, they were just sitting in a peaceful hunger camp right besides empty area of near session court when police stormed them. If you've ever been to that area then you'll know what I'm talking about. 

Rest of your post is just crap not worth replying..


----------



## Jazzbot

mafiya said:


> Unfortunately, I just relocated from lahore, Convey our concerns to IK.



I've prepared a little list which I'll try to rain tomorrow if given a chance. If you want, you can share your concerns here, may be I'll fine a few valid points to add in my list..


----------



## Slav Defence

Jazzbot said:


> Imran Khan meeting Tabdeeli Razaakars and others tomorrow in Lahore, I've just got an invitation.  Its an open invitation, so any one who wanna join, can let me know here, I will try to provide you details about venue.
> 
> @Slav Defence, @mafiya @Leader @Mani2020 @pkuser2k12 and others. Don't know who is from Lahore among you guys lol.



Let me know of details when Mr.Khan will arrive in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Another PTI legislator may face disqualification - DAWN.COM

ISLAMABAD, Aug 26: Another Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (PTI) legislator may face disqualification as an election tribunal on Monday fixed August 28 for the &#8216;framing of issues&#8217; against its MPA Raja Rashid Hafeez from Rawalpindi for defaulting on Rs4.8 million of the Sui Northern Gas Pipelines (SNGPL).

It may be noted that on July 18, the Supreme Court suspended the membership of MNA Ghulam Sarwar Khan of the PTI for having a bogus educational certificate. On July 29, the Lahore High Court (LHC)&#8217;s Rawalpindi bench disqualified Ayla Malik from contesting by-elections from NA-71 Mianwali, the home seat of PTI chief Imran Khan, for having a fake degree.

On May 11, Mr Hafeez won the PP-11 Rawalpindi seat bagging 44,430 votes against 43,267 of Ziaullah Shah, a candidate of the PML-N.

Mr Shah has sought disqualification of his rival, alleging that in addition to the Rs4.8 million default, Mr Hafeez had also concealed foreign currency bank accounts of his own and his spouse in his nomination papers.

The tribunal, comprising Wamiq Javed, after briefly hearing both the petitioner and the counsel of Mr Hafeez decided to &#8216;frame the issues&#8217; against the MPA. After this, the tribunal will call evidence from the petitioner in support of the allegations.

&#8216;Framing the issues&#8217; in the civil matters is synonymous to the &#8216;framing of charges&#8217; which is used in the criminal proceedings after which the court examines evidence against the accused person.

In the petition, Mr Shah alleged that his rival was not qualified to be elected or chosen as a member of the provincial assembly in terms of article 63 of the constitution, because he had defaulted on the payment of dues and utility expenses.

He also produced before the court the SNGPL documents which showed that a CNG station located in Satellite Town, Rawalpindi, was partially owned by Mr Hafeez and a sum of Rs4.8 million was recoverable from the filling station since 2011.

According to section &#8216;O&#8217; of clause 1 of article 63, a person shall not be qualified to be elected or chosen as a member parliament if &#8220;he or his spouse or any of his dependents has defaulted on the payment of government dues and utility expenses, including telephone, electricity, gas and water charges in excess of ten thousands rupees, for over six months, at the time of filing of his nomination papers.&#8221;

According to the nomination papers submitted to the returning officer before the May 11 elections, Mr Hafeez claimed the ownership of the defaulted premises, said the petition.

It requested the tribunal to declare Mr Hafeez as disqualified and pass an order for declaring the petitioner as a member of the Punjab Assembly from the constituency.

Mr Hafeez, in his reply submitted to the tribunal, however, denied the allegations.

He claimed that the election petition was time-barred as under the law it could only be filed within 45 days of the publication of the official gazette.

The reply said it was not the mandate of the petitioner to obtain the bank statement of the spouse of the winning candidate; therefore, it could not be used against the lawmaker.

According to the reply, Mr Hafeez was a partner of the defaulted CNG station and after being disassociated himself from the business had converted the premises into a commercial plaza.

He said a civil suit related to the defaulted payment was also pending before a court in Rawalpindi.

It requested the tribunal to dismiss the petition as there was nothing against Mr Hafeez in the petition.

The tribunal will take up the matter again on August 28.


----------



## W.11

stupid and funny


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Performance of KP govt unsatisfactory: JI chief​*



*
PESHAWAR: Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) chief Syed Munawwar Hassan, whose party is a major coalition partner in the provincial government, said on Tuesday that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government&#8217;s performance was unsatisfactory and his party had taken up the issue with the chief minister.*

&#8220;We believe the provincial government has failed to show urgency in solving problems faced by people. We don&#8217;t see the progress that should have been made,&#8221; he told a press conference at Al-Markaz-e-Islami, where Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Senior Minister Sirajul Haq flanked him. &#8220;We have raised the issue of the coalition government&#8217;s (poor) performance with the chief minister. We are discussing it,&#8221; he added.

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan was reported on Tuesday to have said he would dissolve the provincial assembly if his party was &#8216;pushed to the wall.&#8217; The coalition has been under intense pressure to deliver, as people want them to show performance in the initial months of its rule in the province, as promised by Imran Khan. Chief Minister Pervez Khattak had set August 31 for showing &#8216;change&#8217; to people in the province, but it remains unclear as to what he would do in the next four days that would bring about &#8216;change.&#8217;

However, Syed Munawwar Hassan did not like Imran Khan&#8217;s statement about dissolving the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly and advised him to refrain from churning out statements as &#8216;it sometimes worsen matters instead of improving.&#8217; &#8220;Imran Khan must realise now that he is in power and it would better for him not to issue so many statements,&#8221; he replied to a question with a smile on his face.

Other JI leaders including central Secretary General Liaqat Baloch, provincial chief Prof Muhammad Ibrahim, JI&#8217;s parliamentary leader in the National Assembly Sahibzada Tariqullah and others also attended the press conference.


*In the same article*



*The headline is missing a lot and is focused on only one portion out of many​*





*The JI chief said the May 11 general elections were &#8216;engineered&#8217; and hoped facts would soon unfold.* *He said that the political parties that had won majority were also complaining of rigging in the general elections. &#8220;This has happened for the first time in the electoral history of the country,&#8221; he said, underscoring the intensity of the rigging. *





*He alleged that Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz was swerving from its manifesto by begging loan from the IMF and World Bank.* *&#8220;Now they have the begging bowl hanging from their neck,&#8221; he said, reminding Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif of his promise of breaking the begging bowl.*





*He said Nawaz Sharif had promised to solve the issue of loadshedding and price-hike in the first few months of his government, but now he was saying that these problems would end in five years.** &#8220;People waited for five years for the solution of loadshedding and price-hike problems but now this government is asking them to wait for five more years,&#8221; he lamented.*





*About the issue of talks with militants, Syed Munawwar Hassan said the government should accept talks offer by Taliban as a first step towards starting negotiations with the militants*. *He said talks was the best way to solve problems but expressed concern the American government and &#8216;secular lobby&#8217; in the country did not want peace talks with the Pakistani Taliban.*





*
He hailed talks between President Hamid Karzai and Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and said his party would welcome any step taken for peace between the two countries.*



Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...vt-unsatisfactory-ji-chief.html#ixzz2dHgZB7zE


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Imran warns he may dissolve KP Assembly​*

Shaheen Sehbai
Tuesday, August 27, 2013
From Print Edition 







WASHINGTON: *PTI chief Imran Khan says he may dissolve the Khyber-Pukhtunkhwa Assembly and call fresh elections to seek a new mandate if his government is pushed against the wall, a statement that reflects a growing sense of frustration in the PTI ranks. But Khan says he will exhaust all other options first and dissolving the KPK Assembly &#8220;will depend on how they push us against the wall.&#8221;
*


*His first stop*, however, will be *to quit the government and sit in the opposition.In interactions with me on these critical issues, Imran Khan is very clear in his mind. Either he will run the KP the way he wants or he will not stick around like other political parties, running in circles doing nothing.
*


*Khan&#8217;s threat to dissolve the assembly could become a serious problem, if ever that stage was allowed to be reached by the Center*, especially for Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, who is so far showing respect for democratic traditions and allowing the opposition to operate in a free and uninterrupted manner despite the sporadic incidents of beating up of PTI workers in Lahore or the terrorism case against a private TV channel in Quetta for showing the coverage of attack on the Ziarat Residency of the Quaid.



The PM&#8217;s immediate rebuke to his own brother&#8217;s Punjab administration when a rally by the PTI was lathi-charged in Lahore helped strengthen this impression that Sharif was so far sticking to the ways of a democratic polity. His reaction to the terrorism FIR in Quetta against the ARY TV channel will further determine where he wants to go.



He has also shown an exceptional courtesy and protocol to outgoing President Asif Ali Zardari and will be officially bidding him farewell at the end of his tenure. He has personally visited the house of the Leader of the Opposition Syed Khurshid Shah and besides offering condolences discussed important issues of the appointment of the CEC and the new NAB chairman as well.



*All these gestures do not indicate that the fears of Imran Khan that he may be pushed to the wall will come true.**But Khan thinks the PML-N is good in sending politically correct messages but ruthless when its political interests are at stake and this, he says, was witnessed in the by-polls in Mianwali where he had won on May 11 and lost on Aug 22.*



*In Mianwali, he told me: &#8220;The Punjab government did what it does best &#8212; massive rigging.&#8221;&#8220;While the national average of (turnout) in by-elections was around 35 percent, in Mianwali it shot up to over 80 percent,&#8221; Khan said alleging that his men had caught a truckload of ballot boxes.*


*
&#8220;Not only the police and administration was used but we have pictures of one of PML-N losing candidates carrying a van with ballot boxes,&#8221; Imran says, asserting that he has gone to test the electoral process by filing petitions in the tribunals and is going to the courts but if nothing works, he will use other options.*



*Imran Khan&#8217;s point is worth considering as by-elections are always a tame and slow moving affair but an 80 percent voter turnout, when on the streets and at polling stations these huge crowds were hardly visible, indicates some hanky panky which needs to be fully and transparently probed.*


*
Imran&#8217;s complaint about Mianwali gets more weight when he totally admits his party&#8217;s blunder and failure in Peshawar where his candidate lost to Ghulam Ahmed Bilour on NA-1 and while he had received about 90,000 votes, his candidates dropped to only around 25,000.*



*His party was also split in two camps and the other candidate Samad Mursaleen, who many thought was considered better, refused to accept the party decision and continued to fight, taking away several thousand votes. He has also formed a splinter PTI group that is now called PTI-N (Nazariati).*



*Samad Mursaleen has not totally lost hope and he told me in a detailed discussion that he was still a staunch follower of Imran Khan and was waiting for his decision as the results of the NA-1 have proved that the selection of the candidate was wrong.*



The credit for admitting his mistake totally must however be given to Imran Khan. He told me: &#8220;The NA-1 seat (fiasco) was entirely PTI&#8217;s fault and we have called the CEC to make long overdue reforms in the party&#8217;s structure.&#8221;



*Khan calls the NA-1 episode &#8220;almost a suicide by PTI&#8221; which means that he is prepared to sit down and have a close look at what went wrong and how to correct it.*



This, however, is as important for him as for the party because there is a growing feeling within the PTI that Khan is surrounded by some people who do not let him take the correct decisions, although Khan hears all sides and gives time to everyone but at the end of the day the close circle prevails.



This became evident in the crisis that has gripped the party in the US where *a lot of PTI donors, who collected millions for the party before the elections, are now demanding an &#8220;independent audit&#8221; of the accounts and say Imran Khan acted without authority to change the directors of PTI-US LLC*, a company registered under the Foreign Agents Registration Act (FARA) in the US to promote the PTI and collect funds.


*
Imran says the audit is being conducted and there are no irregularities and the report will be made public as soon as it is ready.*



Yet the fact is that all these issues keep cropping up within PTI and either Imran Khan himself, or his close associates, do not anticipate these problems or do not take the much-needed corrective action before things blow up in the public. They have to quickly get their act together and put their own house in order before they can take on other bigger political opponents. 

*
SOURCE:*

Imran warns he may dissolve KP Assembly - thenews.com.pk


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Chief Minister KPK Pervez Khattak Talking to SAMAA TV​*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

BATMAN said:


> Picture only shows aggressive PTI activists.. police trying to safe state property.
> 
> These PTI activists behave like extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not invite Royals of UK!
> Afterall, they owe Imran Khan one visit.



well altaf and nawaz also owe to toyals ..s Altaf lives there and nawaz imported a governer is there


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=654322444585783





SMQ's good speech in National Assembly's recent session.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> stupid and funny



Load Shedding Bohat hai.. *Bhai PTI KPK may kiya kar rahi hai ?*

Tax ki Waja say Mehangae hogai.. *Bhai PTI KPK may kiya kar rahi hai ?*

Doller 100+ hogaya hai .. *Bhai PTI KPK may kiya kar rahi hai ?*

NAB PM k Under kyun hai.. *Bhai PTI KPK may kiya kar rahi hai ?*

Economy Strong Nahi ho Sakti.. *Bhai PTI KPK may kiya kar rahi hai ?*

Log Mayoos hai Govt say hamesha ki tarah.. *Bhai PTI KPK may kiya kar rahi hai ?*

and so on... 


Bas aik hi Baat ati ha *Bhai PTI KPK may kiya kar rahi hai ?*

Khud 6 - 6 bariyan suboon aur center main le kr Pakistan ka faloooda bana dia hy, pr PTI ke 3 months hazam nai ho rahay in beghairtoon se..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Dunya News: Pakistan:-Election tribunal accepts PTI's plea against riggi...








ISLAMABAD (Dunya News) - Election Tribunal has accepted PTI candidate Hamid Khan s application against alleged rigging in NA-125 constituency of Lahore during the general elections.

The tribunal has summoned all the candidates including Railways Minister Khawaja Saad Rafiq who was elected from the same constituency.

Meanwhile the Tribunal will hear the petition of PTI chairman Imran Khan against alleged rigging in NA-122 constituency of Lahore in the first week of next month.

Imran Khan has demanded recounting of the votes in this constituency in accordance with NADRA record.

The tribunal has issued notices to the parties concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*IK meeting in Lahore NA-122*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Imran Khan warns of mass protests if justice denied to PTI | PAKISTAN - geo.tv








*LAHORE: Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI), Imran Khan, Thursday threatened countrywide protests if the constitutional and legal channels denied justice to his party, Geo News reported.*

Addressing a ceremony here in Samanabad, Khan said that those who rigged the polls to come to power could not keep even a single promise they made earlier.

&#8220;Tell me, what a government, which failed to end load shedding within the promised period of six months, will do in the next five years. Nothing&#8221;, said he.

He also added how could those whose own hoards of money were deposited in foreign bank accounts dare to repatriate President Asif Ali Zardari's millions of dollars from Switzerland.

"They are following "you scratch my back, I scratch your back" principle" as there is always honour among thieves, said Khan.

Imran Khan further said that an independent judiciary was the cornerstone of a strong democracy, but in the same breath lamented that the law was treating Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) and Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf differently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## SBD-3

Financial transparency: Barring PTI, all major parties file details of assets
ISLAMABAD: 
Except for Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI), almost all the major political parties have submitted statements of their accounts to Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP), as the last date for filing such details expired on Thursday.
A total of 45 parties have submitted details of their assets, including all mainstream parties with the exception of the PTI, an ECP official told The Express Tribune.
The PTI leadership, in a letter, has sought time from the ECP for filing statement of accounts, the official said, adding that the party has said it could not consolidate assets details in time due to hectic election-related activities.
Interestingly there are over 230 political parties registered with the ECP; however, most of them are one-man show parties with no formal organisation.
Every political party has to submit to the Election Commission, within 60 days from the close of each financial year, a consolidated statement of accounts of the party, duly audited by a Chartered Accountant, says the Article 13 of the Political Parties Order, 2002.
The last date for filing statement of accounts falls on August 29 every year. The provision was added to the election laws during Musharrafs military regime in an attempt to bring transparency to the electoral system.
Under the law, a political party can contest elections only if it has been filing its yearly statements of accounts regularly and has submitted a certificate that it had gone through intra-party elections.
According to Article 14, a party, which fails to submit its statement of accounts, will not be eligible to obtain election symbol for contesting elections.
After the May 11 general elections it is the first time the political parties have filed details of their assets.
ECP notifies winners of August 22 by-polls
The ECP has announced the names of the winners in the August 22 by-polls.
Except for the two National Assembly constituencies, where results have been withheld on reports that women had been barred from casting their votes, the unofficial results for the rest of the 13 NA seats have been made public.
Among the 26 provincial assembly constituencies that went for by-polls, the ECP has ordered recounting of votes in PP-150 Lahore. The results for the rest of the constituencies have been announced.
But, the official notification of the winners is issued once the candidates fulfill all legal provisions including filing details of their election expenses to the election authorities.
Published in The Express Tribune, August 30th, 2013.
Financial transparency: Barring PTI, all major parties file details of assets &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## fahad196

hahahahahahahahah!!!!!!! how funy and ilke imran khan


----------



## Marshmallow

Jazzbot said:


> Imran Khan warns of mass protests if justice denied to PTI | PAKISTAN - geo.tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LAHORE: Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI), Imran Khan, Thursday threatened countrywide protests if the constitutional and legal channels denied justice to his party, Geo News reported.*
> 
> Addressing a ceremony here in Samanabad, Khan said that those who rigged the polls to come to power could not keep even a single promise they made earlier.
> 
> Tell me, what a government, which failed to end load shedding within the promised period of six months, will do in the next five years. Nothing, said he.
> 
> He also added how could those whose own hoards of money were deposited in foreign bank accounts dare to repatriate President Asif Ali Zardari's millions of dollars from Switzerland.
> 
> "They are following "you scratch my back, I scratch your back" principle" as there is always honour among thieves, said Khan.
> 
> Imran Khan further said that an independent judiciary was the cornerstone of a strong democracy, but in the same breath lamented that the law was treating Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) and Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf differently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Now that's interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

W.11 said:


>


----------



## W.11

chauvunist said:


>



fake source, fake news, nothing on the social media


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=655308741153820






*MNA Shehryar Afridi's roaring in National Assembly for people of FATA.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

This guy has really impressed me...actually the most impressing PTI person in NA...Imran Khan only made one speech...Shah Mehmood and Javed Hashmi were a bit less emotional as well and a bit reserved...but this guy is really top notch, excellent thinker.

Now waiting for Asad Umar!

Murad Saeed is another brilliant boy.

Now coming to the video, I agree that FATA need to be incorporated into the mainstream immediately. They have a BIG majority, PTI would support them, so will ANP and perhaps JUI.

Make FATA a province and give them a proper name and abolish FCR. 

Stop rating them as third line citizens of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

Dont Know if has already been shared,
@Aeronaut @Jazzbot @Leader @mafiya @nuclearpak @Areesh

*Imran khan talking about ISLAM*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=586090128121197

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

nuclearpak said:


> This guy has really impressed me...actually the most impressing PTI person in NA...Imran Khan only made one speech...Shah Mehmood and Javed Hashmi were a bit less emotional as well and a bit reserved...but this guy is really top notch, excellent thinker.
> 
> Now waiting for Asad Umar!
> 
> Murad Saeed is another brilliant boy.



I'm also really impressed by him, been following him since election campaign. He has a bright future in Pakistan Politics and we need lots of similar new faces in NA.



nuclearpak said:


> Now coming to the video, I agree that FATA need to be incorporated into the mainstream immediately. They have a BIG majority, PTI would support them, so will ANP and perhaps JUI.
> 
> Make FATA a province and give them a proper name and abolish FCR.
> 
> Stop rating them as third line citizens of Pakistan.



Absolutely agreed, making FATA a province will be a great move to bring them in mainstream and promote political system there.


----------



## Kompromat

Side-Winder said:


> Dont Know if has already been shared,
> @Aeronaut @Jazzbot @Leader @mafiya @nuclearpak @Areesh
> 
> *Imran khan talking about ISLAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=586090128121197





Logic at work.


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> Now that's interesting.



noora mentality is interestingly cheap indeed


----------



## Side-Winder

And they say Imran khan is jewish lobby and secular etc etc...
listen you fools!
he might be better than you from religious persepective and only ALLAH knows what's in the hearts!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=407029582730000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201920630687421

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## runa moosani

Self deleted


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

ayla malik ke itni yaad aye ke jamshed dasti jaise fake degree waale loton ko party me shamil ker daala


----------



## Pakistani E

Can someone please explain to me what is PTi's policy on maintaining and improving social cohesion and peaceful co existence of different ethnic( I'm referring to the quota system in Sindh ) and religious minorities of Pakistan? I'm sorry if it as already been answered somewhere before?
I know you say equality for religious minorities, but does that equate freedom to refer to ourselves as whatever we want? what about the joint electorate ? The misuse of blasphemy laws?

P.S I'm not bashing anyone, just interested to know the policy of Imran Khan. Apologies If it has already been answered.


----------



## Leader

W.11 said:


>



you should be the last person to laugh, he stood up against the Feudal lord of his area alone, fought alone and have single handed defeated them..

and no he doesnot have a fake degree, his degree is from unrecognized institution. 

he is robinhood of muzafargarh. welcome indeed to PTI, he was a misfit everywhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Leader said:


> you should be the last person to laugh, he stood up against the Feudal lord of his area alone, fought alone and have single handed defeated them..
> 
> and no he doesnot have a fake degree, his degree is from unrecognized institution.
> 
> he is robinhood of muzafargarh. welcome indeed to PTI, he was a misfit everywhere else.



another one in PTI's washing machine 

robinhood


----------



## Leader

W.11 said:


> another one in PTI's washing machine
> 
> robinhood



so the whole mqm is a fraud, no surprise ! closed !


----------



## W.11

> *Zafar Baloch(Spokesman of Uzair Baloch) : PMLN Ghous Ali Shah and PTI offered us to join their Parties*


.


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


> ayla malik ke itni yaad aye ke jamshed dasti jaise fake degree waale loton ko party me shamil ker daala



bhie ap k party se inspire hoa hain


----------



## Jazzbot

Chairman PTI Imran Khan meeting with CM KPK Khattak and others at a public place without protocol and stuff..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11




----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Jazzbot said:


> Chairman PTI Imran Khan meeting with CM KPK Khattak and others at a public place without protocol and stuff..



This is called true Leadership.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

BATMAN said:


> Why not invite Royals of UK!
> Afterall, they owe Imran Khan one visit.



Hi, Imran khan left her wife and UK for Pakistan.... He preferred to stay in Pakistan.... Unlike Altaf hussain and other thousand people living abroad and living comfortably... 
We can't raise question on his intention.... Have respect!!


----------



## aamerjamal

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Hi, Imran khan left her wife and UK for Pakistan.... He preferred to stay in Pakistan.... Unlike Altaf hussain and other thousand people living abroad and living comfortably...
> We can't raise question on his intention.... Have respect!!



Just like Lawrence of Arabia  m i rite.... PTIan's might not have right to raise question but 90% other Pakistanis does have that right...


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Kompromat

cb4 said:


>





Congrats, you learned photoshop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

cb4 said:


>



you meant the opposite but somehow your loyalty couldn't let you to be honest with you view...come and visit schools in KPK and see whats real and what's photoshop...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

hey anyone watched this video???





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1415833205297758

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Side-Winder said:


> hey anyone watched this video???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1415833205297758



I was here to post this video..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=354476148020631






&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1662;&#1575;&#1572;&#1722; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726; &#1583;&#1608;&#1722; &#1711;&#1575; - &#1575;&#1746; &#1606;&#1740;&#1585;

&#1662;&#1670;&#1726;&#1604;&#1575; &#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1587;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575; &#1548; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1588;&#1608;&#1705;&#1578; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606;&#1605; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1578;&#1729;&#1740;&#1729; &#1583;&#1604; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1586;&#1606;&#1583;&#1711;&#1740; &#1588;&#1705;&#1585; &#1711;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1711;&#1575; - &#1608;&#1729; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580; &#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1746; &#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; - &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1662;&#1575;&#1572;&#1722; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726; &#1583;&#1608;&#1722; &#1711;&#1575; - &#1575;&#1746; &#1606;&#1740;&#1585;


*This is my leader *

@Leader @Aeronaut @chauvunist @Marshmallow @jaibi @Side-Winder @pkuser2k12 @mafiya @Slav Defence @balixd @Mani2020

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## W.11

@Jazzbot aur bohot se PTI voters mamu ban gye

NATO supply peh imran tax lagaye ga


----------



## Bratva

Gen. Sanaullah Niazi was killed by TTP and meanwhile Imran Khan Niazi was saying in his evening jalsa at DI KHAN , " I have been saying peace negotiations are only way forward if we have to get out of this American imported war"

I mean, There is a time to be sensible and there is a time for theatrics. A peace offer has been made, yet TTP killed a Maj.General of Sawat and instead of condemning them, he is still ranting the "peace peace" slogan. 

While IK was quick to condemn the of Killing Wali ur rehman which he thought would derail the peace process, Why didn't he voiced his "concerns" of such peace derailing steps by TTP?

or is it, IK vision of peace is very narrow minded?


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100694494279911

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

mafiya said:


> Gen. Sanaullah Niazi was killed by TTP and meanwhile Imran Khan Niazi was saying in his evening jalsa at DI KHAN , " I have been saying peace negotiations are only way forward if we have to get out of this American imported war"
> 
> I mean, There is a time to be sensible and there is a time for theatrics. A peace offer has been made, yet TTP killed a Maj.General of Sawat and instead of condemning them, he is still ranting the "peace peace" slogan.
> 
> *While IK was quick to condemn the of Killing Wali ur rehman which he thought would derail the peace process, Why didn't he voiced his "concerns" of such peace derailing steps by TTP?*
> 
> or is it, IK vision of peace is very narrow minded?



while I agree with the bold part, rest is again a misconception and emotional reaction... what have we achieved in this war? getting 50,000 killed, 100,000 injured and all and 100 billion dollar economic losses, have we spread the maniac or controlled it?

p.s. and yes Imran khan is right that first we must break taliban's jihad narrative... its even acceptable narrative on streets of lahore, talk against taliban with ordinary folks and they will give you that look as if you are anti-islam !!
@mafiya PTI condemns attack on ARmy . http://insaf.pk/News/tabid/60/artic...he-shahadat-of-Army-Officers-and-soldier.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=664624636888897

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

Kis buri jaga aa phansay hain yar hum log es war on terror ki waja se.....
May Allah get us out of this trap soon...ameen!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tayyab1796

Side-Winder said:


> Kis buri jaga aa phansay hain yar hum log es war on terror ki waja se.....
> May Allah get us out of this trap soon...ameen!


and this hell started when those 2 towers came down 12 years ago ... irrespective of the leadership our fate would hav been pretty similar to what it is now ... though i feel if Mush had not been incharge Pakistan may not have existed as we know it today.And I have got to this conclusion after extensive discussions with people (academics and uniformed individuals) in europe over the course of a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=520277648061379





A short clip about IK's Life..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## Jazzbot

Side-Winder said:


>



Total polling stations are around 380 if I'm not mistaken, so almost 50% result is still to come...

Update: Out of 220 polling stations

PTI: 50765
JUIF: 41311

Very healthy voters turn around

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Alhamdolillah..Alhamdolillah...We won seat from Fazul ur rehman in his hometown....God i am so excited...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

chauvunist said:


> Alhamdolillah..Alhamdolillah...We won seat from Fazul ur rehman in his hometown....God i am so excited...



Any official news? Its a great news if true..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Jazzbot said:


> Any official news? Its a great news if true..



Just saw it on Dunya News:

Gair sarkari aur gair hatmee nataaij ke mutabiq PTI canditate Dawar Khan Kundi NA-25 se kaamyab ho gai hain...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Great! Its a slap on Fazlu's face who lost in his home. NA-25 has always been JUIF's confirmed seat, no one ever defeated them in this constituency. We've nailed it on their head..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chauvunist

The truth is incontrovertible. Malice may attack it, ignorance may deride it, but in the end, there it is. Yahoodi lobby propaganda died today with victory of PTI candidate in NA-25, Maulana sab shall realize now that he is not acceptable even in his own hometown while the Message of #IK reached there already.

https://www.facebook.com/PervezKhattakOfficial.PTI?hc_location=stream

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist

*Latest Result from 298 out of 308 polling stations:

PTI's Dawar Kundi...67281 votes

JUI-F's Asad Mehmood...62583 Votes*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crypto

NA 25 By-Elections: Congratulations to PTI's Dawar Kundi. PTI's message of change continues gaining momentum. NA 5 & NA 27 were also won by PTI, as was NA 13.

https://www.facebook.com/ImranKhan.Official


NA-25, molana diesel's party defeated after 52 years 

"Tehater key ayen kay tanazar main by election haram hai" Molana Diesel

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jzaib

well done imran khan .. I expect PTI i to work really hard in NA 25 ... so they can keep the seat fopr next few elections ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

&#1580;&#1576; &#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1582;&#1586;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1729;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1729;&#1605; &#1606;&#1608;&#1657; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1670;&#1726;&#1575;&#1662;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1576;&#1604;&#1705;&#1729; &#1608;&#1575;&#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1589;&#1608;&#1604; &#1585;&#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1705;&#1657;&#1726;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1585;&#1605;&#1575;&#1740;&#1729; &#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1746; &#1605;&#1711;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1585; &#1593;&#1705;&#1587; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1582;&#1591;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1705; &#1581;&#1583; &#1586;&#1740;&#1575;&#1583;&#1729; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1608;&#1657; &#1670;&#1726;&#1575;&#1662;&#1746;
&#1570;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1605; &#1575;&#1740;&#1601; &#1587;&#1746; &#1580;&#1608; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1729;&#1583;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1608;&#1729; &#1705;&#1726;&#1608;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1746; &#1604;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1580;&#1604;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1711;&#1740;&#1587; &#1705;&#1578;&#1606;&#1740; &#1605;&#1729;&#1606;&#1711;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1711;&#1740; &#1548; &#1740;&#1729; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1575; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1580;&#1576; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1578;&#1606;&#1575; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729;&#1746; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1608;&#1580;&#1726; &#1672;&#1575;&#1604; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575;
&#1570;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1605; &#1575;&#1740;&#1601; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1606;&#1580;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585; &#1580;&#1608; &#1672;&#1740;&#1604; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587;&#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1746; &#1604;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746;

&#1672;&#1575;&#1705;&#1657;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1593;&#1604;&#1608;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1585;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

where is imran khan and its change ? what imran khan say about recent attack on church ? ? imran khan nothing but a guy who is telling only what a non educated pakistani wants to hear .... ask imran khan do you still want to go for dialogs with those talibans ? who kill innocent peoples ? ? 

i think there islamic history is somehow different from mine , my quran teach me to tolerate, peace , kindness but i think they are reading different version . in any of our khulfa-e-rashdin , no church was burn or destroyed so what kind of shariyat they want to implement ? 

if there is anyone who is supporter of IK here just answer me one thing , USA kills our peoples in drone strike and those Taliban in return kill our innocent peoples where is justice in it? ? is that written in islam that to take revenge of your Muslim brothers kill your own Muslim and non Muslim brothers ? or destroy their religious places ? if a christian bomb a mosque how will you Muslims feel ? ? why PTI is bloody hiding behind curtains and not openly calling this act as worst ?

as a nation we pakistani are dead , as muslims we are worse kind of muslims on earth , as humans we are worse than animals ....i believe those politician and religious peoples are Allah`s cursed on us pakistani`s ,


----------



## Jango

rockstar08 said:


> what imran khan say about recent attack on church ? ?





> PTI Press Release - September 23, 2013
> 
> Chairman PTI Imran Khan today made it clear that those who carried out the attack against the Christian Community and their Church in Peshawar are to be condemned in the strongest terms possible. Ch Nisar, Interior Minister, said in Parliament today that he cannot confirm which group carried out the attack. Khan made it clear that whomsoever carried out the attack, they are to be condemned. Nothing justifies the targeting of innocent people and their places of worship. This is against the spirit of Islam and the Covenant of Mohammad (PBUH).
> 
> Imran Khan added that if peace is to be given a chance, then it is essential to isolate those who are dedicated to an agenda of violence and to carrying out terror attacks against innocent people, from those who are prepared to have a ceasefire and talk peace within the ambit of the Constitution of Pakistan.
> 
> Imran Khan reiterated that nothing, absolutely no reasoning, can justify the killing of even one innocent human being let alone attacking a whole community. The act of terror against the Christians in Peshawar was an act of terror against all Pakistanis. "We condemn it and its perpetrators unequivocally," Khan concluded.



Separately:






Chairman PTI Imran Khan Offering Fataha at the Grave of Shaheed Major General Sanaullah Khan Niazi.

Shaheed Major General Sanaullah Khan Niazi was a close relative of Chairman PTI Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstar08

Chairman PTI Imran Khan Offering Fataha at the Grave of Shaheed Major General Sanaullah Khan Niazi.

Shaheed Major General Sanaullah Khan Niazi was a close relative of Chairman PTI Imran Khan.[/QUOTE]


yeah this what all of our leaders do , " MUZAMMAT AND BIYAN BAZI " 
he dont have balls to say anything to taliban , 
i voted for him for a change , and now what i see a scared leader sitting in his house with sealed lips on govt policies .....
what he always do divert all terrorist activities towards drone strikes simply an idiot


----------



## Jango

rockstar08 said:


> ... scared leader sitting in his house with sealed lips on govt policies .....
> ...



Ok, conversation finished...thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

@Leader @Aeronaut @Jazzbot @nuclearpak

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side-Winder

Asad Umar on IMF agreement; their dictation or govt's consent





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=668404039844290




@cb4 @nuclearpak @Leader @Jazzbot @Aeronaut @Armstrong

OWNED!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

Side-Winder said:


> Asad Umar on IMF agreement; their dictation or govt's consent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=668404039844290



This was in recent NA session, very valid points raised by Asad Umer. I'm keen to see the response of Finance and Interior Minister about this in next session..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151715891809527.1073742014.151626539526&type=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

OMG another fake degree

yusuf ayub khan

27-09-2013 | SAMAA
ABBOTABAD: Election Tribunal Abbotabad on Friday disqualified
Yousuf Ayub Khan&#8218; member Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa assembly in the fake
degree case.
The lawmaker was elected from PK-50 Haripur on the ticket of Imran
Khan&#8217;s Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf.
Yousuf Ayub Khan, the grandson of former Pakistan president Ayub
Khan, was KPK minister for Communication and Construction.
Declaring Khan as disqualified over his fake academic record, the
tribunal has directed the Election Commission to hold bye-election in
PK-50 constituency.
His documents were challenged by PML-N&#8217;s Qazi Asad


----------



## Saleem

W.11 said:


> OMG another fake degree
> 
> yusuf ayub khan
> 
> 27-09-2013 | SAMAA
> ABBOTABAD: Election Tribunal Abbotabad on Friday disqualified
> Yousuf Ayub Khan&#8218; member Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa assembly in the fake
> degree case.
> The lawmaker was elected from PK-50 Haripur on the ticket of Imran
> Khan&#8217;s Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf.
> Yousuf Ayub Khan, the grandson of former Pakistan president Ayub
> Khan, was KPK minister for Communication and Construction.
> Declaring Khan as disqualified over his fake academic record, the
> tribunal has directed the Election Commission to hold bye-election in
> PK-50 constituency.
> His documents were challenged by PML-N&#8217;s Qazi Asad



well at least he is not target killer and his leader is not a fat toad in vilayet.......

but seriously...they bozos cant even pass a phuddu exam like BA in 3rd division?????


----------



## W.11

Saleem said:


> well at least he is not target killer and his leader is not a fat toad in vilayet.......
> 
> but seriously...they bozos cant even pass a phuddu exam like BA in 3rd division?????



who in MQM is an MPA, involved in target killing?


----------



## Saleem

W.11 said:


> who in MQM is an MPA, involved in target killing?



who is not.....


----------



## W.11

Saleem said:


> who is not.....



then why don't they get arrested?


----------



## Saleem

W.11 said:


> then why don't they get arrested?



because teh police and the rest are also criminals and the other politicos have their own loot to hide.....


----------



## W.11

Saleem said:


> because teh police and the rest are also criminals and the other politicos have their own loot to hide.....



then why don't you go to the supreme court?


----------



## Saleem

W.11 said:


> then why don't you go to the supreme court?



never mind I wated neough time n this...just remember, on the day of judgment you have to justify all your actions to an entity whcih knows not only what and how you did but also why you did them.....so continue supporting these characters....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Saleem said:


> never mind I wated neough time n this...just remember, on the day of judgment you have to justify all your actions to an entity whcih knows not only what and how you did but also why you did them.....so continue supporting these characters....



accusing somebody of crime when he didnt commit, you will have to answer for lying and for this blame game in the judgement day too, remember that

never talk without proof


----------



## W.11

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=593068157398347





PTI&#8217;s ISF activists firing in the presence of police

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/X.Reports
Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/X_Reports

Bannu College: PTI&#8217;s ISF activists firing in the presence of police


----------



## W.11




----------



## Saleem

Asli Lahori said:


> I would say the same thing. The Punjabi Army Actions in BD then they laid their arms all 90,000 of them and Punjabi Armies Medals, Land gift, Corruption in Fuji Foundation Betraying their Own Musharraf (because he was not Punjabi). So Janab Saleem Sahib shouldn't this be applicable on all parties. You Punjabis Latest crime is that you did not vote for Imran and elected again the biggest thug and clueless Nawaz Clan.



there was, and has been no "punjabi"..that is all bharati propaganda...it has always been a clique of robber barons and their close associates [usually their clan].....and in BD it was the indian BSF and army masquerading as muktis that did 90 % of the atrocities....the army had controlled the criminal operations by oct--that is why the indian army invaded.....read the book by major general hakeem arshad qureshi about 1971...

what is this you punjabis..I am NOT punjabi.....

it seems you are seeped in bharati propaganda....thE ARMY CHIEF WAS A "ethnic" pathan and in real fact it was the "sindhi" [he is actually a hindustani] zulfiqar who sold the country off in the UN and in the country....zulfiqar and his descendents are proud that they served as "prime minsters" for a barbaric puppet principality as stooges of teh empire....in other words treachery and crminalirty is seeped in their blood....

as for nawaz and his clan..they are enemies of the muslims....and they were NOT eelcted ..they rigged the elections and sold their soulds to the devil....a thousand and one curese on them and those of their ilk...

and i see you have the other murtids --the iibn saud as one of your flags....no more need be said as these are the worst enemies of islam and the muslims...


----------



## SBD-3

*Common ground: PTI, PML-Q join hands against local govt law*
LAHORE: 
A PTI delegation called on PML-Q leader Chaudhry Pervez Elahi here on Monday.
During the meeting, the two parties agreed to adopt a joint strategy against the new local government act.
The PTI delegation included Vice President Bakhtiyar Kasuri, Provincial President Ejaz Chaudhry and Naeem Mir.
The PML-Q was represented by Chaudhary Zaheeruddin Khan, Muhammad Basharat Raja, Nasir Mehmood Gill and Elahi.
The PML-Q leaders agreed to support the PTI in its petition against the Punjab Local Government Act.
Published in The Express Tribune, October 1st, 2013.
Common ground: PTI, PML-Q join hands against local govt law &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## W.11




----------



## Jazzbot

Happy 60th birthday to Imran Khan. May you live long and finish the revolution you've started for a Status Quo free Naya Pakistan.. 

 @Leader @pkuser2k12 @chauvunist @Side-Winder and others..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## niaz

Perhaps the most balanced article about IK's stance that I have come across:

Mr Khan in Wonderland


Ejaz Haider
Saturday, October 05, 2013 

The chairman of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf, Imran Khan, has penned an article in this newspaper  Dialogue: the best of difficult options  explaining his position on the Taliban threat. Its good that Khan has presented his position in writing, which can be scrutinised and debated.

He opens his spell with a reference to East Pakistan, informing us that the events leading to the breakup of our country, left me with a strong conviction that military operations are never a solution to any problem, least of all one involving ones own people. This is a very loose ball.

While the now-Bangladeshis wanted to secede for political reasons, the Taliban, far from wanting to secede, actually want to conquer this state. They are not saying you go your way and we shall ours. They want us to surrender and give up our land.

Perhaps, we should set aside this fundamental difference for the sake of making room for Khans two-staged operative objection about use of force against own people. My position on the normative aspect of this statement is not far from Khans. I shall go a step further and say that the use of force even against another state must be an option of last resort. This should establish two facts: one, it is never a happy situation where one might have to resort to the use of force; two, one may yet do it and states have done it, not just against other states but also against internal threats.

I may also indicate to Khan that the secession of East Pakistan, in the final analysis, came because of an external military push. It is a counterfactual but perhaps he should give a thought to the question of whether East Pakistan could have seceded without that massive military help.

Finally, and because the argument above must not be misconstrued as taking away from the socio-political and economic grievances of East Pakistan, it is important to note that the debacle in that wing was not a military one. In taking a snapshot view of what happened in East Pakistan, Khan is losing the longer, political trajectory that led to the use of force, even if we grant, with hindsight, that that policy in its details and planning could have been better, if not entirely different. But, as I have argued above, it is equally imperative to see whether without a full-fledged Indian invasion of East Pakistan, we would have seen the secession. A good example of that is Occupied Kashmir.

Khan then goes on to say that he stood firmly with those who opposed Musharrafs Balochistan operation and earlier the sending of the military into Waziristan. I agree. Balochistan was best dealt with politically. But Baloch sub-nationalism is again a secessionist threat. It cannot be put in the same category as the Taliban threat. 

As for sending the military into Waziristan, Khan makes two mistakes. One, it is factually incorrect to say that the army was never deployed to the tribal agencies before 2004. He should read the history of 7 Division and the raising of XI Corps with the addition of 9 Div. His other mistake is to imply that the tribal agencies should be left as an anachronism.

Khan, perhaps unknowingly, is correct in assuming that the military, initially, was quite unaware of how to deal with the situation. The fault was General Musharrafs. The operations conducted between 2004 and 2007 were flawed in many ways, alternating between suing for peace and using force without much thought to the politico-strategic ends of either. 

Moreover, Khan continues to suggest that the tribal areas were an idyllic place into which the state inducted the serpent. That is absolutely incorrect. Al-Qaeda and other sundry foreign fighters had ingressed into the area. They were not only using the tribal areas as sanctuaries but also planning and executing attacks from Pakistani territory into other states and inside Pakistan. That situation needed to be addressed. While one can criticise the conduct of the operations, to imply that operations were the cause of what we face today is to reverse causality rather arbitrarily.

This war did not begin in 2004. Its enabling environment started shaping in the early eighties with the two policies of Islamisation at home and support for the Afghan mujahideen. The extremism begotten of one began to complement the jihadist millenarianism of the other. Groups and individuals nourished in this environment began to think and act supra-state. Khans party represents the state and the state simply cannot accept actions and motives that go beyond and above it.

This means, first, that Khans starting point for this conflict on the historical tragedy is flawed and, second, that this mindset will not vanish when the last American troops pull out of Afghanistan. If anything, unless we adopt domestic and regional strategies to root it out, including but not exclusively through the use of force, the situation is likely to get worse.

Khan seems convinced that peace cannot be restored in Pakistan through continuing military operations. I hope he is right. But he needs to appreciate the situation rather than situating the appreciation. 

That brings me to another point that Khan and his party stalwarts raise  ie, military operations have not been effective. Having witnessed many of these operations, I can assure Khan that the physical landscape of the tribal agencies and frontier regions today is very different from what it was in 2007 and 2008. The relevant point, however, is this: why has the physical dominance of these areas so far not entirely resulted in social-psychological and economic-fiscal dominance, which is the only way to successfully build the strategic triangle?

The answer to that will not come by focussing merely on military operations or their perceived ineffectiveness but by asking the question of how and why other elements of national power could not be harnessed and employed to make use of the space that was created by military operations. Why, for instance, has the state not addressed the threat of reprisals that were to inevitably come in the urban centres and which required, and still do, the creation of effective counter-terrorism police units to work in collaboration with a capable police force?

Formulating a strategy requires, foremost, a full evaluation of the responses available to the state and answering the question of whether the state, in fact, has utilised them. In our case, that has not happened. 

Theres much else that can be debated in Khans article but theres never enough space. He keeps comparing situations  like Ireland  with the one we have here when they were/are strategically, historically and ideologically very different. Even in the case of Sri Lanka, while most of us know about and refer to the Tamil problem, no one seems to know or remember another problem, much more like ours: Sinhala extremism by the JVP. In any case, the examples he gives either refer to foreign occupations or to secessionist movements. Pakistan is neither in illegal occupation of its territories nor is the TTP a secessionist force.

Finally, his defence of the proposal to open a TTP office by using the term stakeholders in the resolution that came out of the government-sponsored conference is at best naïve, at worst, dangerous. The TTP is not a legitimate stakeholder in power-sharing like perhaps the Afghan Taliban whose office Khan keeps referring to and who are, again, fighting combined armies of states foreign to Afghanistan. Talking to the TTP, therefore, is meant  or should mean  for the state to reassert its authority, not accept the legitimacy of the TTPs criminal actions. Offering the TTP an office, even before determining the bargaining zone and establishing the states maximum reservation point, is to reverse the order of negotiation theory.

I understand Khans frustration. I dont doubt his sincerity. But he must understand the complexity of whats happening and why. (I wish it were as simple as a mere reaction to drone strikes, which is another topic altogether.) Even more, he should know that we are in this for the long haul.

The writer is a journalist and a visiting fellow at SDPI.

Twitter: @ejazhaider 

Mr Khan in Wonderland - Ejaz Haider


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Happy 60th birthday to Imran Khan. May you live long and finish the revolution you've started for a Status Quo free Naya Pakistan..
> 
> 
> @Leader @pkuser2k12 @chauvunist @Side-Winder and others..



I think he turned 61 ?

a thread to celebrate his birthday:


http://www.defence.pk/forums/social-issues-current-events/281549-happy-birthday-sir-imran.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayma Tariq

Imran Khan we are thankful to you after years we see some hope but we wish you a luck...... we are with you....... Just kick MQM out of Karachi 90% of terrorism ends........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder

Show-time after rigging badly exposed...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

We need 10 million people on roads....


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=367204650081114





Imran khan speech at the end of the Peshawar peace match...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Chairman PTI Imran Khan visited Naseema Gull's home in Rawalpindi. She got 1st position in FSC (Federal Board)


@Marshmallow haahaah... kuch kiya hota tou aaj yeh din ap per bhi shyad aa jata  
@Jazzbot @nuclearpak @mafiya @jaibi @Mirzay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Isn't it something what my visionary leader is saying since years?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

* Amnesty too endorsed PTI stance on drones: Imran Khan *






_*ISLAMABAD: Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI), Imran Khan Tuesday said that even the Amnesty International blamed the US for the indiscriminate killings being carried out through drone strikes, endorsing the PTI stance on the issue.*

In a statement issued here, Imran Khan termed the unilateral drone strikes as the violation of not only the territorial integrity of Pakistan but also of the human rights and international laws.

“Drone attacks are fanning extremism in Pakistan,” the PTI chief reiterated.

In the statement, Imran Khan demanded of the federal government to implement the proposals agreed upon during the All Parties Conference (APC).
_
Source: http://www.geo.tv/article-123408-Amnesty-too-endorsed-PTI-stance-on-drones-Imran-Khan


--------------------------------

When Amnesty Int. talks about this, then its fine. But when IK talks about this, then Character Dheela hy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

* PTI to give MQM tough time *
* Challenges NA-252 result *






*KARACHI - Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf on Monday vowed to give tough time to MQM, challenging further three constituencies where MQM candidates were announced victorious.*

PTI challenged the results of National Assembly seat NA-252 of Karachi where MQM was announced victorious in general elections 2013. 

It also filed appeals for reviewing the results of NA-251 and NA-239 in the election commission tribunal, said PTI Sindh spokesman Dawa Khan Sabir.

Talking to The Nation, he informed that the PTI candidate Ali Haider Zaidi - the runner up in the constituency of NA-252 (Karachi) – has appealed to the election commission tribunal to annul the election results on the ground of unprecedented rigging recorded in the constituency.

“We won’t give up as the people came out on May 11, 2013 to vote PTI candidates and the party has emerged as the second leading party in the general election in Karachi according to the number of votes.”

Voicing concern over the massive rigging, he said the DO and the RO were responsible for rigging in various constituencies of Karachi. He said the party had appealed through PTI candidates in the election commission tribunal with a hope to get justice.

Commenting on the NA-256 Nadra verification report, he said the reports had revealed that every act of rigging was observed in the polls including a single person who cast about seven votes while 57,642 poor quality thumb impressions were not matched by the Nadra system.

MQM coordination committee member Ameenul Haq while talking to The Nation vowed to defend its party mandate. He said about 141 petitions from across the country had been registered in the Election Tribunal alleging the winner in rigging and others while their proceedings were continuing in the tribunal.

Challenging and having reservations are normal and it is the right of the opponent to challenge the results in the election tribunal, he added. Ameen said the party considers these issues normal and MQM will fight the cases with proofs.

Talking about the election tribunal’s notice to MQM candidates, he informed the MQM will file a reply to the notice after consultation with its legal consultants.
It is pertinent to mention here that EC tribunal has issued a notice to the wining candidates for October 29 after receiving the rigging complaints in the NA-252 constituency during May 11 polls.

According to the results MQM’s Abdul Rasheed Godil won the seat by securing 91,339 votes while PTI Ali Haider Zaidi was the runner-up after scoring 49,622 votes in general elections.

Earlier, the National Assembly seats NA-249, NA-258, NA-256 were challenged in the election tribunal and NA-252 is the fourth NA seat challenged by the runner up candidate on rigging allegations.

Nadra’s report of thumbprint verification for NA-256 to the Election Tribunal had revealed massive rigging.

Similarly, Nadra thumb impression verification report of NA-258 revealed casting of fake votes during May 11 election which was won by PML-N candidate Abdul Hakeem Baloch.

*PPP’s candidate Abdul Aziz Memon has also filed a petition against MQM’s Farooq Sattar, winner of NA-249.*


Source: http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-n...arachi/22-Oct-2013/pti-to-give-mqm-tough-time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*Nawaz buckled under US pressure: PTI *







*ISLAMABAD: Even though the prime minister termed his visit a success, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf insisted it was a failure vis-a-vis Pakistan’s stance on drone strikes.*

In a statement, PTI’s Central Information Secretary Dr Shireen Mazari said, “Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif failed to categorically tell President Obama that drone strikes must stop.”

Instead, all the prime minister could muster before US President was to “urge” him to halt these illegal strikes.

She pointed out that the recent Amnesty International Report has pointed to the illegal nature of these strikes. Pakistan’s political parties had given a mandate to the federal government to stop drone strikes, she maintained.

However, neither the previous government nor the incumbent one have acted resolutely to stop these unlawful drone attacks despite their acknowledged illegality and their brazen violation of Pakistan’s sovereignty, the PTI leader lamented.

Mazari added, “Within the country, anti-drone voices have grown and now there is a political consensus against these attacks.”

Yet Nawaz buckled under pressure, she said. “Since Obama has refused to stop drone strikes in Fata, and since the Nawaz government has an APC mandate to stop drone strikes, what is the next step of the federal government?”

_Published in The Express Tribune, October 25th, 2013._


_Source: http://tribune.com.pk/story/622200/nawaz-buckled-under-us-pressure-pti/_

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

The cry babies continue their legacy.


----------



## SBD-3

PT(ANP)I


----------



## Jazzbot

lol @hasnain0099 at rampage of posting cr@p about PTI.. 

Chairman NAB is a well known controversial figure and PTI has the right to challenge it.

NS promised about 10 gazillion times before elections that he will bring back the stolen money from foreign banks, is it a crime to talk about it now just because NS is now in power? 

Govt vowed to end 900 billion worth tax and electricity theft, what's the issue if IK asked about it?

Finally, Hazara province, yes its federal govt who's going to finalize it. And PMLN promised people of Hazara for this..


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

^^ no comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

W.11 said:


>


Whats your point?


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> The cry babies continue their legacy.


crybabies are much better them dumb zombie followers . No offence  . Its our legal right ..miyaaan saab b na chun chun k ajeeb banday lagtay hain .. purni addat ha .


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> crybabies are much better them dumb zombie followers . No offence  . Its our legal right ..miyaaan saab b na chun chun k ajeeb banday lagtay hain .. purni addat ha .


I wonder if they have mentalty grown to a level to make such an assessment. Like i said before, noise makes sense when it is backed by some performance. The day PTI does something tangible in KPK, then it would be reasonable to do so. For the time being, the dummy KPK government is being remote controlled from Zaman Park and also wasting their energies in bullying the bureaucracy and her allies.


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> I wonder if they have mentalty grown to a level to make such an assessment. Like i said before, noise makes sense when it is backed by some performance. The day PTI does something tangible in KPK, then it would be reasonable to do so.* For the time being, the dummy KPK government is being remote controlled from Zaman Park and also wasting their energies in bullying the bureaucracy and her allies.*


shameless attitude and hypocracy . U never seem to mind sharif family mico managing the entire Pakistan. Well i dnt knw why ur party and ppp are ranting about their performance .. The performance of both of the above mentioned parties is the reason Pakistan is here. Your party and PPP is was not in government due to performance. One is made by dictator and other is cashing on the legacy and u take about merits and performce .


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> shameless attitude and hypocracy . U never seem to mind sharif family mico managing the entire Pakistan. Well i dnt knw why ur party and ppp are ranting about their performance .. The performance of both of the above mentioned parties is the reason Pakistan is here. Your party and PPP is was not in government due to performance. One is made by dictator and other is cashing on the legacy and u take about merits and performce .







See, Khattak pehlwan still can't do anything without the permission of army. Secondly note the traditional ANPish tone. Firstly, get your own S**t sorted out.


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> shameless attitude and hypocracy . U never seem to mind sharif family mico managing the entire Pakistan. Well i dnt knw why ur party and ppp are ranting about their performance .. The performance of both of the above mentioned parties is the reason Pakistan is here. Your party and PPP is was not in government due to performance. One is made by dictator and other is cashing on the legacy and u take about merits and performce .


because they are the PM and CM of Pakistan and Punjab. You don't see them even intervening in Baluchistan where they are allies. However, Khattak sahib pays more visit to Zaman Park than his own CM house.


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> because they are the PM and CM of Pakistan and Punjab. You don't see them even intervening in Baluchistan where they are allies. *However, Khattak sahib pays more visit to Zaman Park than his own CM house.*


Why do u point out more mistakes which is ur party as well . like CM spend more time in Islambad then in lahore. He has handed over provincal responsibilties to his son. WHy are u guys crying if PTI went to court on chairman NAB. U also did that as well, TWICE. Thats why i think ur leadership is hypocrate

[url]http://archives.dawn.com/archives/37492[/URL]


----------



## Marshmallow

@leader


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> @leader



hello back, finally you are back from your pind !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

well done imran khan ..i support ur stance on NATO supply issue ..peja sheer no shikari .... ish circus k sher aur USA ko deekho k they cant **** US and get away with it


----------



## batmannow

Jzaib said:


> well done imran khan ..i support ur stance on NATO supply issue ..peja sheer no shikari .... ish circus k sher aur USA ko deekho k they cant **** US and get away with it


wow emotional!
why we as nationa couldnt find a animal,better then a lion, to show our feelings ?
Btw its going to let him , down dangerously!
red indians can only have won, in the movies but in the real world thier,civilization just endup losted?


----------



## Jzaib

batmannow said:


> wow emotional!
> why we as nationa couldnt find a animal,better then a lion, to show our feelings ?
> Btw its going to let him , down dangerously!


why r u always roaming around on PTI forum ... as i told u before that please dnt comment on my post bcoz i dnt think ur mentally stable ...


----------



## batmannow

Jzaib said:


> why r u always roaming around on PTI forum ... as i told u before that please dnt comment on my post bcoz i dnt think ur mentally stable ...


.*peja sheer no shikari*
*it really shows how stable mentally you are friend?
by even going against nato supplies only over , media will take PTI only be remembered as TI of asghar khan of yesterday?
*


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> hello back, finally you are back from your pind !


n hows ur pind lahore?


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> n hows ur pind lahore?


Lahore is great as always and always alive !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> Lahore is great as always and always alive !!


o yeh alive in gettin dengue virus n air pollution n xpandn food street  @Leader ur take on latest happenings in KPK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> o yeh alive in gettin dengue virus n air pollution n xpandn food street  @Leader ur take on latest happenings in KPK?



pufff... phir bhi lahore lahore aye 

Avoid public places, especially military and police related areas, they will probably retaliate there...

NATO supply is to be blocked from KPK, it wouldnt probably hurt much, as other channels would still be open, the question is if drone happens after NATO supply is blocked from KP? what will PTI do then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> pufff... phir bhi lahore lahore aye
> 
> Avoid public places, especially military and police related areas, they will probably retaliate there...
> 
> NATO supply is to be blocked from KPK, it wouldnt probably hurt much, as other channels would still be open, the question is if drone happens after NATO supply is blocked from KP? what will PTI do then?


i will reply to this at nite i have been called bye 

lahore lahore aye only in gettin mosquito bites n dust allergy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Leader said:


> Lahore is great as always and always alive !!



Alhamdulilah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> i will reply to this at nite i have been called bye
> 
> lahore lahore aye only in gettin mosquito bites n dust allergy


safai karo ja ker, jharro lagao 

dust allergy hoti hai, islamabad ki tarhan asthma tou nahi hota na ! huh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Leader said:


> pufff... phir bhi lahore lahore aye
> 
> Avoid public places, especially military and police related areas, they will probably retaliate there...
> 
> NATO supply is to be blocked from KPK, it wouldnt probably hurt much, as other channels would still be open, the question is if drone happens after NATO supply is blocked from KP? what will PTI do then?



Leader we could focus on these things but the results are going to be the same. The United States is a superpower which knows how to guard its interests even if Pakistan doesn't. Drone strikes will continue regardless of the civilian losses they cause.

But we have to learn too to protect our interests. I don't understand why we are so stuck up about Hakimullah Mehsuds death. He was an evil militant commander and good riddance that he is now dead.

I still hope Imran Khan quickly learns that militants as blood thirsty as Hakimullah Mehsud cannot be negotiated with.


----------



## Leader

haviZsultan said:


> Leader we could focus on these things but the results are going to be the same. The United States is a superpower which knows how to guard its interests even if Pakistan doesn't. Drone strikes will continue regardless of the civilian losses they cause.
> 
> But we have to learn too to protect our interests. I don't understand why we are so stuck up about Hakimullah Mehsuds death. He was an evil militant commander and good riddance that he is now dead.
> 
> I still hope Imran Khan quickly learns that militants as blood thirsty as Hakimullah Mehsud cannot be negotiated with.


path of war is wrong, will always be a wrong path... violence will bread violence...


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> pufff... phir bhi lahore lahore aye
> 
> Avoid public places, especially military and police related areas, they will probably retaliate there...
> 
> NATO supply is to be blocked from KPK, it wouldnt probably hurt much, as other channels would still be open, the question is if drone happens after NATO supply is blocked from KP? *what will PTI do then?*


PTI will b out of Govvvvvvv thn we will fight like tigers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

IK's response to BBC at recent drone at attack, terms it as an attack on peace talks..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

I thought PTI was willing to conduct LBEs at any given time.no?


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> I thought PTI was willing to conduct LBEs at any given time.no?



A resolution is passed UNANIMOUSLY and here you come bragging about PTI only, height of paranoia?


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> A resolution is passed UNANIMOUSLY and here you come bragging about PTI only, height of paranoia?


Thats exactly my point. Others were willing to defer LBEs except KPK government. It would have been better if they would have humbled up to ground realities before making a show of themselves.


----------



## Leader

*Imran directs CM Khattak to act against corrupt ministers*






Chairman Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (PTI) Imran Khan on Friday said it had come to his attention that some ministers in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa cabinet were indulging in corruption.

In a statement issued from the PTI’s Karachi Media Cell, Khan demanded of Chief Minister Pervez Khattak to immediately investigate and take action against these ministers.

Khan reminded that PTI was given an electoral mandate on two main commitments: One, to bring peace to the country, especially in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and the second to stamp out corruption.

The PTI chief stated that there could be absolutely no compromise on these two commitments.

He pointed out that already, the government had lost eight billion rupees in just one corruption case involving Swiss accounts and now would lose another four billion rupees in fines as a result of expedient compromises on the same case.

All this money could have gone towards investment in education and other development projects, Khan said.

He was adamant that the PTI would not tolerate corruption at any level but would act immediately to punish those responsible.


[url="http://dawn.com/news/1055015"]Imran directs CM Khattak to act against corrupt ministers - DAWN.COM[/URL]

atleast he is up against corruption like an honest Leader and not brushing it under the carpet !!


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> *Imran directs CM Khattak to act against corrupt ministers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chairman Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (PTI) Imran Khan on Friday said it had come to his attention that some ministers in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa cabinet were indulging in corruption.
> 
> In a statement issued from the PTI’s Karachi Media Cell, Khan demanded of Chief Minister Pervez Khattak to immediately investigate and take action against these ministers.
> 
> Khan reminded that PTI was given an electoral mandate on two main commitments: One, to bring peace to the country, especially in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and the second to stamp out corruption.
> 
> The PTI chief stated that there could be absolutely no compromise on these two commitments.
> 
> He pointed out that already, the government had lost eight billion rupees in just one corruption case involving Swiss accounts and now would lose another four billion rupees in fines as a result of expedient compromises on the same case.
> 
> All this money could have gone towards investment in education and other development projects, Khan said.
> 
> He was adamant that the PTI would not tolerate corruption at any level but would act immediately to punish those responsible.
> 
> 
> Imran directs CM Khattak to act against corrupt ministers - DAWN.COM
> 
> atleast he is up against corruption like an honest Leader and not brushing it under the carpet !!


Oh so there are some corrupt ministers in PTI led government now? Interesting.


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> Oh so there are some corrupt ministers in PTI led government now? Interesting.



dont be so sure just yet, hold your noora horse !


----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> dont be so sure just yet, hold your noora horse !


Lol, the cat is already out of the bag before horse could be stopped


----------



## Leader

hasnain0099 said:


> Lol, the cat is already out of the bag before horse could be stopped


okay then, name the ministers from PTI please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> okay then, name the ministers from PTI please?



Ok, he doesn't know any, ANY corrupt PTI minister in KP Govt as of yet.. But but but butt.. the cat is already out of the bag...  

Idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Ok, he doesn't know any, ANY corrupt PTI minister in KP Govt as of yet.. But but but butt.. the cat is already out of the bag...
> 
> Idiots.



Seriously, such is their corrupt upbringing that they cannot even appreciate that we are on it, not brushing under the carpet, who donest know what nawaz slogans were in 90s, and who he dine now with, aint it the same person Zardari? plus funny as hell punjab went corruption free in 5 years and now even federal cannot find any corruption in previous projects...

but in all this, I do feel superior to these creatures from the castle. we are atleast honest and on the right path unlike them !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

This means no blockage of supply route is forth coming!

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - KPK getting American investment while Imran wants to stop NATO supplies: Pervaiz



> KPK getting American investment while Imran wants to stop NATO supplies: Pervaiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD, Nov 10 (APP): Federal Minister for Information and Broadcasting Pervaiz Rashid here on Sunday said Imran Khan himself is getting American investment in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and at the same time he is repeating claims of stopping the NATO supplies.While commenting on the talk of Chairman Tehrik e Insaf with media, the Minister said contradiction in words and actions of Imran Khan is absurd.He said, “We have said this before that Imran Khan should focus on the job which is delegated to him by the people of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and should not waste his time in giving advices to the federal government.”He said Imran Khan is not aware that when PML-N took up responsibility at the federal level Pakistan was completely isolated at the international level and the country was mentioned in the context of terrorism, it was facing energy crisis and the economy was in dire straits.
> The Minister said Nawaz Sharif made efforts at national and international level to resolve these problems and undertook visits to important countries like China, Turkey, Britain and United States because of which Pakistan became a part of international mainstream.
> It was acknowledged at the international level that Pakistan has an important role to play in the war on terrorism, which has created immense economic problems for it, he stated.
> The Minister said Chinese Premier during his visit to Pakistan invited Nawaz Sharif to China.
> During the visit of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif to China the historic Pakistan-China economic corridor agreement was signed, he said, adding detailed discussions were held with China and Turkey on the energy issue.
> The Minister said during his visit to Saudi Arabia, the Prime Minister informed in detail the Saudi leadership about the issues facing Pakistan and Saudi leaders assured of their all possible cooperation to Pakistan.
> The Minister said on the invitation of President Barack Obama, the Prime Minister visited the United States, where he candidly told the American leadership about Pakistan’s genuine security concerns in the region.
> He said the Prime Minister frankly gave his viewpoint on the drone attacks and talked about Kashmir.
> In the last ten years it was for the first time that any Pakistani Prime Minister was welcomed so warmly in the United States.
> Before that everybody conducted working visits but the visit of Nawaz Sharif was a formal state visit, he added.
> The Information Minister said the Prime Minister visited those countries which could give some benefits to Pakistan and he achieved economic and political benefits for Pakistan during their visits.
> He said if by staying at home foreign investment can be received, economic problems can be solved and energy crisis can be ended, then for that may be Imran Khan have a unique formula.
> The Information Minister said government is serious in dialogue with Taliban and “we will adopt a suitable strategy for this”.
> Neither drone attacks nor any other issue could come in the way of dialogue, he said adding, “we have made it clear to the American leadership that drone attacks should be stopped in every situation as these are against Pakistan’s dignity.
> “If Imran Khan stops giving us advice on this issue it will be better,” he remarked.
> Pervaiz Rashid hoped that complete peace would be established in the country particularly Karachi and Balochistan due to sincere efforts of the government.
> Due to foreign visits of the Prime Minister, economy of the country would be revived and because of the foreign investment energy crisis would be resolved, the Minister added.


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> okay then, name the ministers from PTI please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>


thats it, no body wants to lose USAID.?


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panther 57

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=723992557630338&set=a.377122345650696.101159.377113562318241&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## BATMAN

batmannow said:


> thats it, no body wants to lose USAID.?


 
That aid is after central govt. bear the charges of transit.
Basically, they all are running a big show, where people are being fooled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

PTI is anti state party and its duty of every Pakistani to reject them.

All what we see today is fruit of Imran Khan's long marches for re-reinstatement of criminal Iftikhar choodry and resignation of President Pervaiz Musharraf.

Whereas blockage of NATO supplies was a fart, which Imran Khan release ever time he eat too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

BATMAN said:


> PTI is anti state party and its duty of every Pakistani to reject them.
> 
> All what we see today is fruit of Imran Khan's long marches for re-reinstatement of criminal Iftikhar choodry and resignation of President Pervaiz Musharraf.
> 
> Whereas blockage of NATO supplies was a fart, which Imran Khan release ever time he eat too much.


*PTI postpones sit-in against Nato supply routes*
DAWN.COM




PTI chief Imran Khan. — File photo
Updated 2013-11-17 17:21:49
Share
0 Comment(s)
Print
*PESHAWAR: Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (PTI) and political parties in the coalition decided, on Sunday, to postpone a sit-in scheduled to take place on Nov 20, against Nato supply routes because of the sectarian clashes in Rawalpindi, DawnNews reported.

The announcement was made during a press conference in Peshawar.

PTI Chief Imran Khan had vowed to block Nato supplies from crossing through Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in response to the US drone strike that killed Pakistani Taliban chief Hakimullah Mehsud on November 1 and "sabotaged" peace talks.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is one of the two key routes Nato supplies move in and out of Afghanistan and is seen as crucial as US-led allied forces prepare to draw down from the war-torn country in 2014.

Opposition parties in Pakistan have accused the US of using the drone strike to stymie the peace process before proper talks had even started.

Khan, whose party leads the provincial government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, had said: “Even if we lose our provincial government, we will not let Nato supplies pass through as long as drone strikes do not stop.”*
*it was canclled because royals told IMRAN , on his next trip to UK, there would be no white wine for him free, in the buffets of royals?*


----------



## Marshmallow

batmannow said:


> *PTI postpones sit-in against Nato supply routes*
> DAWN.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTI chief Imran Khan. — File photo
> Updated 2013-11-17 17:21:49
> Share
> 0 Comment(s)
> Print
> *PESHAWAR: Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (PTI) and political parties in the coalition decided, on Sunday, to postpone a sit-in scheduled to take place on Nov 20, against Nato supply routes because of the sectarian clashes in Rawalpindi, DawnNews reported.
> 
> The announcement was made during a press conference in Peshawar.
> 
> PTI Chief Imran Khan had vowed to block Nato supplies from crossing through Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in response to the US drone strike that killed Pakistani Taliban chief Hakimullah Mehsud on November 1 and "sabotaged" peace talks.
> 
> Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is one of the two key routes Nato supplies move in and out of Afghanistan and is seen as crucial as US-led allied forces prepare to draw down from the war-torn country in 2014.
> 
> Opposition parties in Pakistan have accused the US of using the drone strike to stymie the peace process before proper talks had even started.
> 
> Khan, whose party leads the provincial government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, had said: “Even if we lose our provincial government, we will not let Nato supplies pass through as long as drone strikes do not stop.”
> it was canclled because royals told IMRAN , on his next trip to UK, there would be no white wine for him free, in the buffets of royals?*


it ws postponed cuz of pindi incident....n he doesnt drinkkkkkkkk!


----------



## batmannow

Marshmallow said:


> it ws postponed cuz of pindi incident....n he doesnt drinkkkkkkkk!


ohh you cant see him drink?
or you hvnt seen his pics, in royal buffet?
btw, it was also postponed back in USA? when he went to collect donation from american tax payers?
at that time he planned in front of UN? but when got the enough money, it was cancelled, so plz check his sons accounts in UK, may you find some thing?


----------



## Marshmallow

batmannow said:


> ohh you cant see him drink?
> or you hvnt seen his pics, in royal buffet?
> btw, it was also postponed back in USA? when he went to collect donation from american tax payers?
> at that time he planned in front of UN? but when got the enough money, it was cancelled, so plz check his sons accounts in UK, may you find some thing?


it was a glass of water or juice....he doesnt drink nw...everybudy knows dat.....
u dun feel for da bad incident in pindi? whts wrong if its postponed for just som days in respect?
he doesnt force americans to donate him...thy invite him there n overseas pakistanies give donations....


----------



## batmannow

Marshmallow said:


> it *was a glass of water or juice....he doesnt drink nw...everybudy knows dat.....*
> u dun feel for da bad incident in pindi? whts wrong if its postponed for just som days in respect?
> he doesnt force americans to donate him...thy invite him there n overseas pakistanies give donations....


i feel bad for every bad & terroist incident happening in pakistan, & i never stop calling the terrorists the terrorists, unlike IMRAN who calls the terrorists *innocent tribals?*
BTW that, same juice or water was, on every other guest,s wine glasses?
all of them drinking water or juice in the hounors of the his highness IMRAN?
come on, just wakeup?
love him or what but stop making him angel, which never was!
for money he can, go israel too, trust me on that
AMERICA is not dubai wherr overseas pa,istanis are living , in huge numbers?
its mostly pakistani-americans like that memogate guy?
so it was a great drama to get money from CIA, in front of the dam whole world , thats why the drone protest was cancelled there, if not what was the reason back then, RAWALPINDI inccident?


----------



## BATMAN

Marshmallow said:


> it was a glass of water or juice....he doesnt drink nw...everybudy knows dat.....
> u dun feel for da bad incident in pindi? whts wrong if its postponed for just som days in respect?
> he doesnt force americans to donate him...thy invite him there n overseas pakistanies give donations....



Respect to who Marshmellow? Is their any official statement on subject of respect?

we were told Arbizad are worth cockroaches..... at least according to the account of a sitting shia brigadier's son @DESERT FIGHTER


----------



## Marshmallow

batmannow said:


> i feel bad for every bad & terroist incident happening in pakistan, & i never stop calling the terrorists the terrorists, ipunlike IMRAN who calls the innocent tribals?
> BTW that, same juice or water was, on every other guest,s wine glasses?
> all of them drinking water or juice in the hounors of the his highness IMRAN?
> come on, just wakeup?
> love him or what but stop making him angel, which never was!


hahaha bro its up to da guests if thy want any othr drink,thy r not forced to only alcohol..... 


BATMAN said:


> Respect to who Marshmellow? Is their any official statement on subject of respect?
> 
> we were told Arbizad are worth cockroaches..... at least according to the account of a sitting brigadier's son @DESERT FIGHTER


in respect of da people died n bad conflict....situation is bad there....its spreadin in othr cities so PTI thught to postpond it cuz gov said avoid gatherings cuz there r threats....anothr big gatherin wud be risky in these days....


----------



## batmannow

Marshmallow said:


> hahaha bro its up to da guests if thy want any othr drink,thy r not forced to only alcohol.....
> in respect of da people died n bad conflict....situation is bad there....its spreadin in othr cities so PTI thught to postpond it cuz gov said avoid gatherings cuz there r threats....anothr big gatherin wud be risky in these days....


nani jee, 
that was the point, he was drinking the same juice called wine in UK?lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Marshmallow said:


> hahaha bro its up to da guests if thy want any othr drink,thy r not forced to only alcohol.....
> in respect of da people died n bad conflict....situation is bad there....its spreadin in othr cities so PTI thught to postpond it cuz gov said avoid gatherings cuz there r threats....anothr big gatherin wud be risky in these days....



Imagine security agencies provided fool proof security to various processions across the country but who knew those violent processions would attack kids....security agencies should have considered this aspect as well, so don't worry, Imran Khan can continue to curse army.


----------



## Marshmallow

batmannow said:


> nani jee,
> that was the point, he was drinking the same juice called wine in UK?lolzz


no he left all this very long ago....

y r u sure dat it wasnt a juice? wer u da one servin thm there in da party at dat time? jk 


BATMAN said:


> Imagine security agencies provided fool proof security to various processions across the country but who knew those violent processions would attack kids....security agencies should have considered this aspect as well, so don't worry, Imran Khan can continue to curse army.


yes it was all PMLN gov fault....thy dint handle it well! there wer threats there alredy thn y dint thy do somthing? thy dint care abt it! @Leader was da glass filled wid alcohol in da party Imran attended in UK like batmannow is sayin? it wasnt !


----------



## BATMAN

Marshmallow said:


> no he left all this very long ago....
> 
> y r u sure dat it wasnt a juice? wer u da one servin thm there in da party at dat time? jk
> yes it was all PMLN gov fault....thy dint handle it well! there wer threats there alredy thn y dint thy do somthing? thy dint care abt it! @Leader was da glass filled wid alcohol in da party Imran attended in UK like batmannow is sayin? it wasnt !



Imran Khan need PML-N to get US-aid, i doubt.... Imran Khan will ever do any thing to annoy Nawaz Sharif, all politicians are partner in crime.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BATMAN said:


> Respect to who Marshmellow? Is their any official statement on subject of respect?
> 
> we were told Arbizad are worth cockroaches..... at least according to the account of a sitting shia brigadier's son @DESERT FIGHTER




*Quote my post again secterian ..... and also quote the post where i justified killings.. You ran away like a .... in tht thread when i challenged you.. i bet you would do the same here!!*

*Also its you ....... who declare others KAFIR,IRG loyalists,taking orders from Quom and whatnot..*

And dumbass my father is a sunni ...


----------



## BATMAN

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Quote my post again secterian cockroach and also quote the post where i justified killing.. You ran away like a .... in tht threat when i challenged you..*
> 
> *Also its you cockroach who declare others KAFIR,IRG loyalists,taking orders from Quom and whatnot..*
> 
> And dumbass my father is a sunni ...



you come from privileged sect. have fun with your lies.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BATMAN said:


> you come from privileged sect. have fun with your lies.



*Again talking about sects? QUOTE MY POSTS LOW LIFE SECTERIAN INSECT... !*


----------



## BATMAN

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Again talking about sects? QUOTE MY POSTS LOW LIFE SECTERIAN INSECT... !*



You are officially appointed by your sect. to close my mouth.... listen, i have no sect. but you have one, now go eat your self.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BATMAN said:


> You are officially appointed by your sect. to close my mouth.... listen, i have no sect. but you have one, now go eat your self.
> 
> Keep on lying.



*LMAO ... Funny... any diwmit can see whose a secterian insect in this thread:*



Violence in Rawapindi claims seven lives, 34 injured | Page 27

Here is the insect who had been thanking all your post:



Ammad Malik said:


> You are on borrowed time son.we will rip you to shreds and feed you to the dogs.




*P.S: QUOTE MY HATE SPREADING POSTS!*


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> no he leftbtll this very long ago....
> 
> y r u sure dat it wasnt a juice? wer u da one servin thm there in da party at dat time? jk
> yes it was all PMLN gov fault....thy dint handle it well! there wer threats there alredy thn y dint thy do somthing? thy dint care abt it! @Leader was da glass filled wid alcohol in da party Imran attended in UK like batmannow is sayin? it wasnt !



Imran doesnot drink, nor he liked drinking even when he didnt revert to Islam.


----------



## chauvunist

Imran Khan visits injured victims of Rawalpindi riots....












@Jazzbot @pkuser2k12 @Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

*PTI leader accused of extortion at gunpoint*
*BHAKKAR: A case has been registered against a Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf leader in Bhakkar district for demanding protection money at gunpoint, police said on Saturday.*

Police said the complainant, Deputy Director Muhammad Khalid Hanif, an audit officer at the Bhakkar Town Municipal Authority had told them that PTI leader Abu Bakar Niazi had threatened him and demanded money at gun point.

Hanif said Niazi visited his office on Friday and asked that he be allowed to place advertising billboards in the district. Hanif said when he told him that he should get in touch with the district officer and the Inspection Supervision Department, Niazi demanded that he be paid 20 per cent shares of all amounts he received.

“He took out a gun and threatened that this would be our last meeting if I did not follow his instructions,” he said.






District Police Officer Sarfraz Falki told the media that an FIR had been registered against Niazi with the City police. He said a police team had been constituted to arrest the suspect.

Abu Bakar Niazi’s mobile phones were switched off when _The Express Tribune_ tried to contact him.

Nisar Hussain, the PTI District Action Committee Chairman told The Express Tribune that the party would look into the case.

He said Niazi would be sacked from the party if found guilty. “I have taken the matter… recommendations have been forwarded to suspend his member ship till the result of the investigations,” he said.

Niazi is reportedly planning to contest local government election. He joined the PTI in April, 2012, after he left the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 24th, 2013._


----------



## mave

Its easy to protest against USA and drones but you need guts to protest against Taliban and terrorist attacks. Started hating PTI and JI. Missing the courageous leadership of ANP.



Leader said:


> Imran doesnot drink, nor he liked drinking even when he didnt revert to Islam.



HE ONLY LIKES CHARAS !!!!


----------



## Zarvan

For the enslaved minds and dollar worshippers ,anyone who wants peace and an end to this suicidal war is pro taliban!
its Imran Khan latest tweets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ironic that the dollar-dependents declare anyone who stands for dignity, self respect and an independant Pakistan as anti US and pro taliban

another tweet from Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/404905259304509441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/404911406883303424

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Stage collapses on which Imran Khan stood to deliver speech. Imran Khan is safe, left the stage just in time</p>&mdash; Murtaza Ali Shah (@MurtazaGeoNews) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/406061389606711296">November 28, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

hasnain0099 said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Stage collapses on which Imran Khan stood to deliver speech. Imran Khan is safe, left the stage just in time</p>&mdash; Murtaza Ali Shah (@MurtazaGeoNews) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/406061389606711296">November 28, 2013</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



2nd time in not that many months. First it was that fat arsed body guard who practically shoved IK down the platform and now this, not that i am a superstitious person but IK should get a Kala Bakra or two...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader @Jazzbot @Armstrong






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=674682022582506

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

bloody sitogotihdifhdfih dgodifjh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Marshmallow said:


> @Leader @Jazzbot @Armstrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=674682022582506

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=556370067777038





Wasim Akram about Sir Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/408237268483072001


----------



## BATMAN

I have reports from Peshawar that PTI has been screening the containers, and are blocking only those which they assume belong to NATO/US and releasing those which are for drug-lords and terrorists.

Who is monitoring in Afghanistan, that those released containers are not supporting occupation forces?

Where as it is stupid that US generals had always received transit aid from one route, why not Quetta route, which is much more US friendly.

PTI is again making fool of people again and again... was he sleeping for last 10 years? and now when damage has been done, he is running a failed blockade.

Last time when army blocked US supplies, they just announced and no one had courage to drive across.
That was real blockade.


----------



## W.11




----------



## Jzaib

BATMAN said:


> I have reports from Peshawar that PTI has been screening the containers, and are blocking only those which they assume belong to NATO/US and* releasing those which are for drug-lords and terrorists.*
> 
> Who is monitoring in Afghanistan, that those released containers are not supporting occupation forces?
> 
> Where as it is stupid that US generals had always received transit aid from one route, why not Quetta route, which is much more US friendly.
> 
> PTI is again making fool of people again and again... was he sleeping for last 10 years? and now when damage has been done, he is running a failed blockade.
> 
> Last time when army blocked US supplies, they just announced and no one had courage to drive across.
> That was real blockade.


*u r a lair .. im gona prove it to u .*

if you know that the *drugs come from afghanistan to pakistan* ..*not from pakistan to afghanistan .*. u dumb moran ..do some research ...PTI is checking stuff which is going to afghanistan .... 

u r as intelliugent as that black pathatic hypo from UK. have some selfesteem .. u r fol,lowing a a psychopath murderer controlled by Mi6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

batmannow said:


> thats it, no body wants to lose USAID.?



 he himself visited two days back.


----------



## Jzaib

Spring Onion said:


> he himself visited two days back.


u r wasting ur tym on him ... he has somethng personal against pathan .. i have explained him many tym .. but u know that MQM supporters are brain dead zombies with no self respect


----------



## Jazzbot

PTI Ghulam Sarwar declared eligible for MNA post by LHC | The News Tribe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Herald Person Of The Year - DAWN.COM

Vote for Pakistan Khan !!

make sure you vote Imran Khan only...

@Jazzbot @Pukhtoon @Aeronaut @Rafael @mafiya @Marshmallow @Talon @Aamna14 @chauvunist @RescueRanger

@A.Rafay @pkuser2k12

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RescueRanger

Leader said:


> Herald Person Of The Year - DAWN.COM
> 
> Vote for Pakistan Khan !!
> 
> make sure you vote Imran Khan only...
> 
> @Jazzbot @Pukhtoon @Aeronaut @Rafael @mafiya @Marshmallow @Talon @Aamna14 @chauvunist @RescueRanger



Sir me and all of my Qabila, well apart from some in Lahore, all vote for Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aamna14

RescueRanger said:


> Sir me and all of my Qabila, well apart from some in Lahore, all vote for Khan.



Qabila??  Where are you from?


----------



## RescueRanger

Aamna14 said:


> Qabila??  Where are you from?


Madam i am a Niazi, we have a very large family

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

RescueRanger said:


> Sir me and all of my Qabila, well apart from some in Lahore, all vote for Khan.



apkay Qabila ka Qibla darost hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Leader said:


> apkay Qabila ka Qibla darost hai


Hahaha, Inshallah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

RescueRanger said:


> Madam i am a Niazi, we have a very large family



Oh okay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

RescueRanger said:


> Hahaha, Inshallah!



Sir jee Mianwali say Islamabad tak motorway banwa dain, phir dekhain Knowledge City kese banta hai...

p.s. single road is horrible with all the heavy traffic, especially til chakwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Leader said:


> Sir jee Mianwali say Islamabad tak motorway banwa dain, phir dekhain Knowledge City kese banta hai...
> 
> p.s. single road is horrible with all the heavy traffic, especially til chakwal.



Yes sir i totally agree, have you seen the roads leading to Rokhri and D.I. Khan . However you know what's funny, the road to Bhakkar via sri alamgeer was gifted to the people of Dist Bhakkar by JICA: Japan, and it was built some 25 years ago and is still in good usable shape. 

The underpass in Mianwali city was built by the last administration 2 years ago and already looks like a pile of shit... Kohi hal nahi hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

RescueRanger said:


> Yes sir i totally agree, have you seen the roads leading to *Rokhri and D.I. Khan* . However you know what's funny, the road to Bhakkar via sri alamgeer was gifted to the people of Dist Bhakkar by JICA: Japan, and it was built some 25 years ago and is still in good usable shape.
> 
> The underpass in Mianwali city was built by the last administration 2 years ago and already looks like a pile of shit... Kohi hal nahi hain.



Nahi Sir mein bas Imran Khan ka College dekhnay giya tha, went after to see what he is dreaming, and the first thing I noticed is the road to that place, you need a road to make the concept of "knowledge city" accessible to the investors and visionaries.

Im sure the rest of the roads are as bad, khad-e-alla ka punjab tou bas lahore hai...bewakoof admi hai, which administrator in its right mind would spend 70% of provincial budget on a border city !!



Leader said:


> Herald Person Of The Year - DAWN.COM
> Vote for Pakistan Khan !!
> make sure you vote Imran Khan only...
> @Jazzbot @Pukhtoon @Aeronaut @Rafael @mafiya @Marshmallow @Talon @Aamna14 @chauvunist @RescueRanger



this is really a stupid page design if you are accessing it from web. you need to hover mouse side wise to the "vote button" to avoid voting for someone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

My God some of the other options left me speechless

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/408531608241590272


----------



## batmannow

Jzaib said:


> u r wasting ur tym on him ... he has somethng personal against pathan .. i have explained him many tym .. but u know that MQM supporters are brain dead zombies with no self respect


ohh thanks kid , you are the only supporter of pahttans here?
i m not a supporter of any, political party in pakistan, including MQM but, i allways think positive for them, & TUQ!
because both has proven maturity, politicaly despite not bieng the perfect ones?
IMRAN has just went in the oppsite direction!
since my old relative genrl SANAULLHA NIAZI bieng martyed in SAWAAT, i m all up against , TTp who IMRAN is supporting now?
whole of the NIAZI clan stand united, & dedicated to take our revenge back, from mullha sawaati!
just because we are ourselfs pahttans, but its out of your dam brains ? right?
for us, who ever supportes our enemy is our enemy!
whoever is against our enemy is our friend!
now put it in , your kid mind & wait till we take mullha sawaati & his political mouth pices like PTI & JI?



Spring Onion said:


> he himself visited two days back.


thats why send shah jee, to meet political sectry of US embsy in parliment, house in islamabad!
plz stop, prmoting him as an angel, send by god!


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> Herald Person Of The Year - DAWN.COM
> 
> Vote for Pakistan Khan !!
> 
> make sure you vote Imran Khan only...
> 
> @Jazzbot @Pukhtoon @Aeronaut @Rafael @mafiya @Marshmallow @Talon @Aamna14 @chauvunist @RescueRanger
> 
> @A.Rafay @pkuser2k12


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jazzbot

Imran Khan to address the Leadership Summit 2013 in Delhi as Key Note Speaker on 7th Dec.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Asad Umer explaining PTI position on Drones and Nato Supply






_"It always seems impossible until it's done" - Nelson Mandela_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/408794961447227392

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Leader said:


>





Jazzbot said:


> Asad Umer explaining PTI position on Drones and Nato Supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"It always seems impossible until it's done" - Nelson Mandela_



wasn't imran against blacks? i thought imran was against blacks when he hurled the racist remarks on babar ghauri being black and finding so many black children in Africa?

what's your opinion?


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> wasn't imran against blacks? i thought imran was against blacks when he hurled the racist remarks on babar ghauri being black and finding so many black children in Africa?
> 
> what's your opinion?



lol, that was sarcastic comment from IK regarding babar ghauri, don't think that IK was racist at that time. Could you please tell what remarks IK gave about babar, can't remember correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Jazzbot said:


> lol, that was sarcastic comment from IK regarding babar ghauri, don't think that IK was racist at that time. Could you please tell what remarks IK gave about babar, can't remember correctly.



you should watch the video, he was clearly racist to black people, one thing you can't say is he wasn't racist, i just wanna know how a racist guy be so artificial on his remarks against nelson mandela


----------



## Armstrong

W.11 said:


> you should watch the video, he was clearly racist to black people, one thing you can't say is he wasn't racist, i just wanna know how a racist guy be so artificial on his remarks against nelson mandela



Don't worry my Black friend - we all love you !  

Kaleii hein tou kiyaa hovaa Dil waleiii haiiin !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Armstrong said:


> Don't worry my Black friend - we all love you !
> 
> Kaleii hein tou kiyaa hovaa Dil waleiii haiiin !



im not seeking any personal replies and if i was black i wont worry a bit, im not into that complex that im not fair like a white guy, but what im seeking is an answer how a racist guy can be hypocrite like that?

im asking because frankly when i hadn't seen black people, i used to think how black people were made so dark and less intelligent because they couldn't give birth to any proper civilization, they are all junkies and they must be sub human well god forgive me for that, but when i meet black people in real life i found them equally intelligent, hard working

so i was telling how can some guy who lived in England for so many years got educated there can have such kiddish views and can laugh at one human's skin colour?

perhaps imran faced racism himself in england and when he got back, seeds of racism was sown inside him?


----------



## Armstrong

W.11 said:


> im not seeking any personal replies and if i was black i wont worry a bit, im not into that complex that im not fair like a white guy, but what im seeking is an answer how a racist guy can be hypocrite like that?
> 
> i*m asking because frankly when i hadn't seen black people, i used to think how black people were made so dark and less intelligent because they couldn't give birth to any proper civilization, they are all junkies and they must be sub human* well god forgive me for that, but when i meet black people in real life i found them equally intelligent, hard working
> 
> so i was telling how can some guy who lived in England for so many years got educated there can have such kiddish views and can laugh at one human's skin colour?
> 
> perhaps imran faced racism himself in england and when he got back, seeds of racism was sown inside him?



Why in god's name did you think like that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


>


PAKISTAN is not southafrica, or ENGLAND!
he should only remembet that, its enough?


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> Don't worry my Black friend - we all love you !
> 
> Kaleii hein tou kiyaa hovaa Dil waleiii haiiin !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Opinion

*Isolation*

Dr Farrukh Saleem

Sunday, December 08, 2013 








Capital suggestion

The PTI’s brand of politics to secure its vote-bank is proving to be divisive – dangerously divisive. At one level, the PTI is pitching one province against another. At the second level, the PTI is pitching a provincial government against the federal government. At the third level, the PTI is pitching the federal government against Nato countries. At the fourth level, the PTI is pitching the state of Pakistan against the Security Council.

The fundamental question is if the PTI has done a cost-benefit analysis of all this pitching. If the benefits of all this pitching outweigh the costs then we should all be supporting the PTI. If the PTI’s sit-ins are going to make Pakistan stronger and Pakistanis more prosperous we should all be right behind the PTI. But if all this pitching is just an attempt to secure one party’s political interests over and above national interests then this pitching must come to an end.

Here’s the legal consideration: Under Articles 97 and 98 of the constitution of Pakistan “the executive authority of the Federation…” extends to all provinces. If the state of Pakistan gets into an agreement with Isaf, for instance, would the state of Pakistan be able to fulfil its commitments? That becomes an issue of international credibility. Next; under the Security Council’s Resolution 1386 Pakistan is under international obligations to provide logistic support. Do we want to remain part of the international community or not? To the world that becomes an issue of state intentions.

Here’s the PTI’s manifesto: a total of 10,160 words and 55,151 characters. The word ‘drone’ appears two times, ‘health’ 29 times, ‘education’ 16 times and ‘economy’ nine times. It now appears that the PTI is spending 98 percent of its time on drones and the remaining on health, education and the economy combined.

To be certain, under the laws of Pakistan truckers carrying containers to and from Afghanistan are involved in legitimate business. To be sure, PTI workers forcefully obstructing the operation of legitimate business are involved in criminal behaviour – criminal behaviour being encouraged by PTI leaders.

Is the PTI trying to hurt America or Pakistan? The object of foreign policy is to make as many friends as possible. Of the 193 member states of the United Nations we can count all our friends on the fingers of just one hand. Here’s a list of countries that constitute Isaf: Turkey, UAE, Bahrain, Jordan, Malaysia, Albania, Bosnia & Herzegovina, Belgium, Bulgaria, Canada, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, France, Germany, Greece, Hungry, Iceland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, UK, US, Armenia, Austria, Finland, Georgia, Ireland, Macedonia, Montenegro, Sweden, Ukraine, Australia, El Salvador, Mongolia, New Zealand, South Korea, Tonga, Singapore and Switzerland. For these countries a total of 24,000 containers and 20,000 vehicles are to be transported back either through Pakistan or an alternative route at the cost of $7 billion.

Isn’t the PTI painting Pakistan into a tight corner? Here’s a look at 66 years of our history: in a non-isolationist mode Pakistan has been stronger and Pakistanis more prosperous. And in an isolationist mode Pakistan has always weakened and Pakistanis poorer. Isn’t the PTI taking Pakistan into an isolationist mode?

What can we learn from Iran; “heroic flexibility”? Do we really want to become the next North Korea or Burma? Is internal chaos in our national interest? Is external isolation in our national interest?

PS: Pre-Isolation Iran – 70 Rial to a dollar. Isolated Iran – 40,000 Rial to a dollar. The day of the interim nuclear agreement the Rial appreciated by 16 percent.

The writer is a columnist based in Islamabad. Email: farrukh15@hotmail.com. Twitter: @saleemfarrukh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

fatman17 said:


> Opinion
> 
> *Isolation*
> 
> Dr Farrukh Saleem
> 
> Sunday, December 08, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capital suggestion
> 
> The PTI’s brand of politics to secure its vote-bank is proving to be divisive – dangerously divisive. At one level, the PTI is pitching one province against another. At the second level, the PTI is pitching a provincial government against the federal government. At the third level, the PTI is pitching the federal government against Nato countries. At the fourth level, the PTI is pitching the state of Pakistan against the Security Council.
> 
> The fundamental question is if the PTI has done a cost-benefit analysis of all this pitching. If the benefits of all this pitching outweigh the costs then we should all be supporting the PTI. If the PTI’s sit-ins are going to make Pakistan stronger and Pakistanis more prosperous we should all be right behind the PTI. But if all this pitching is just an attempt to secure one party’s political interests over and above national interests then this pitching must come to an end.
> 
> Here’s the legal consideration: Under Articles 97 and 98 of the constitution of Pakistan “the executive authority of the Federation…” extends to all provinces. If the state of Pakistan gets into an agreement with Isaf, for instance, would the state of Pakistan be able to fulfil its commitments? That becomes an issue of international credibility. Next; under the Security Council’s Resolution 1386 Pakistan is under international obligations to provide logistic support. Do we want to remain part of the international community or not? To the world that becomes an issue of state intentions.
> 
> Here’s the PTI’s manifesto: a total of 10,160 words and 55,151 characters. The word ‘drone’ appears two times, ‘health’ 29 times, ‘education’ 16 times and ‘economy’ nine times. It now appears that the PTI is spending 98 percent of its time on drones and the remaining on health, education and the economy combined.
> 
> To be certain, under the laws of Pakistan truckers carrying containers to and from Afghanistan are involved in legitimate business. To be sure, PTI workers forcefully obstructing the operation of legitimate business are involved in criminal behaviour – criminal behaviour being encouraged by PTI leaders.
> 
> Is the PTI trying to hurt America or Pakistan? The object of foreign policy is to make as many friends as possible. Of the 193 member states of the United Nations we can count all our friends on the fingers of just one hand. Here’s a list of countries that constitute Isaf: Turkey, UAE, Bahrain, Jordan, Malaysia, Albania, Bosnia & Herzegovina, Belgium, Bulgaria, Canada, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, France, Germany, Greece, Hungry, Iceland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, UK, US, Armenia, Austria, Finland, Georgia, Ireland, Macedonia, Montenegro, Sweden, Ukraine, Australia, El Salvador, Mongolia, New Zealand, South Korea, Tonga, Singapore and Switzerland. *For these countries a total of 24,000 containers and 20,000 vehicles are to be transported back either through Pakistan or an alternative route at the cost of $7 billion.*
> 
> Isn’t the PTI painting Pakistan into a tight corner? Here’s a look at 66 years of our history: in a non-isolationist mode Pakistan has been stronger and Pakistanis more prosperous. And in an isolationist mode Pakistan has always weakened and Pakistanis poorer. Isn’t the PTI taking Pakistan into an isolationist mode?
> 
> What can we learn from Iran; “heroic flexibility”? Do we really want to become the next North Korea or Burma? Is internal chaos in our national interest? Is external isolation in our national interest?
> 
> PS: Pre-Isolation Iran – 70 Rial to a dollar. Isolated Iran – 40,000 Rial to a dollar. The day of the interim nuclear agreement the Rial appreciated by 16 percent.
> 
> The writer is a columnist based in Islamabad. Email: farrukh15@hotmail.com. Twitter: @saleemfarrukh



Liar. secondly if want to have friends, we should start living with dignity, slavery or friendship mien bohat farq hota hai, koe batay is establishment kay bachay ko !


----------



## W.11

Leader said:


> Liar. secondly if want to have friends, *we should start living with dignity, slavery or friendship mien bohat farq hota hai*, koe batay is establishment kay bachay ko !



you guys say these things again and again but you guys still keep USAID programs running, why don't you block USAID first and then we will talk about dignity and slavery lessons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

*Imran Khan opposes India, US policies on Kashmir, drones*











Imran Khan opposes India, US policies on Kashmir, drones > Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf > Insaf News


----------



## Jazzbot

IK's reply to an indian student regarding Salman Rushdi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


> you should watch the video, he was clearly racist to black people, one thing you can't say is he wasn't racist, i just wanna know how a racist guy be so artificial on his remarks against nelson mandela


so being babri goori childern is demeaning and disrespectful


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=395321777265602

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Tall claims remade....PTI hasn't learned to be humble...


----------



## RangerPK

W.11 said:


> wasn't imran against blacks? i thought imran was against blacks when he hurled the racist remarks on babar ghauri being black and finding so many black children in Africa?
> 
> what's your opinion?




Can you please tell us in what context he said that in?

If i am not mistaken, imran khan was being accused of having an illigitimate child from a white woman because, that child "looked" like imran khan?

Since the accuser has dark skin complexion, imran khan made that comment.



PS: don't you think it's time MQM should start giving representation to the growing population to the Pukhtoons in Karachi, instead of being racist towards them and trying to politically isolate them in their very own country?

Trying to accuse imran khan or PTI of racism won't hide the reality of racism within MQM.


----------



## Aamna14

Its a shame that somebody else has to make these claims and the federal government is surely enjoying in their palaces in raiwand by getting their people killed either by allowing drone strikes on our soil or by showing indecisiveness in the case of framing a policy towards the talibans. What have they got to lose? Let me guess they are not losing their children its we who are at the receiving end. Mr Nawaz Shariff would most definitely be welcomed in Jeddah with open arms as soon as he loots and plunders us some more and begs the Saudis for refuge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Tall claims remade....PTI hasn't learned to be humble...


mei 6 mahinay mei bilji ka masla haal kar dun ga ...
main bullet train banoon ga 
mei kaskol toor dun ga ...
mei tu joshey kitabat kar raha tha ...

bhie hum ne b ap se seekh leya ha yeh ...


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> mei 6 mahinay mei bilji ka masla haal kar dun ga ...
> main bullet train banoon ga
> mei kaskol toor dun ga ...
> mei tu joshey kitabat kar raha tha ...
> 
> bhie hum ne b ap se seekh leya ha yeh ...


Chalo pata chal jai ga LGB elections main....


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> *Chalo pata chal jai ga LGB elections main....*


Its not about won win or loose .. harey gi tu na MQM, na ppp apnay areas se .. is it good for pakistan? mujhay tu samjdar admi lagtay the ap

what local body election .. u r not giving any power to concilers ... everythng is controller by CM .. he can even remove them .. yaar itni insecure kiun hoo tum loog .. president aur governers ish leya weak lagye hain coz sharif family k samnay karey na hun .. 


btw yaar bhie ap ko sharif family se bahir koi acha banda nazar nhie ata? maryium nawaz ka kya role ha humarey pason se humay loans deh .. bhie nawaz family k pooja chor dey  ap ko tu kuch milna nhie ha .. *esa apna time kiun waste kar rahay hain .. U seem like smart person .. spend ur time on somethg important*


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> Its not about won win or loose .. harey gi tu na MQM, na ppp apnay areas se ..


Banday ko confidence to hona chaheyay....kuch kia hua hay to confidence to hona cheyay.


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Banday ko confidence to hona chaheyay....*kuch kia hua hay* to confidence to hona cheyay.


jab miyan sab first time kuch achieve kya the tu genral zia k shafaqat hasal karnay k ilawa kya kiya tha?


----------



## Leader

fatman17 said:


> Opinion
> 
> *Isolation*
> 
> Dr Farrukh Saleem
> 
> Sunday, December 08, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capital suggestion
> 
> The PTI’s brand of politics to secure its vote-bank is proving to be divisive – dangerously divisive. At one level, the PTI is pitching one province against another. At the second level, the PTI is pitching a provincial government against the federal government. At the third level, the PTI is pitching the federal government against Nato countries. At the fourth level, the PTI is pitching the state of Pakistan against the Security Council.
> 
> The fundamental question is if the PTI has done a cost-benefit analysis of all this pitching. If the benefits of all this pitching outweigh the costs then we should all be supporting the PTI. If the PTI’s sit-ins are going to make Pakistan stronger and Pakistanis more prosperous we should all be right behind the PTI. But if all this pitching is just an attempt to secure one party’s political interests over and above national interests then this pitching must come to an end.
> 
> Here’s the legal consideration: Under Articles 97 and 98 of the constitution of Pakistan “the executive authority of the Federation…” extends to all provinces. If the state of Pakistan gets into an agreement with Isaf, for instance, would the state of Pakistan be able to fulfil its commitments? That becomes an issue of international credibility. Next; under the Security Council’s Resolution 1386 Pakistan is under international obligations to provide logistic support. Do we want to remain part of the international community or not? To the world that becomes an issue of state intentions.
> 
> Here’s the PTI’s manifesto: a total of 10,160 words and 55,151 characters. The word ‘drone’ appears two times, ‘health’ 29 times, ‘education’ 16 times and ‘economy’ nine times. It now appears that the PTI is spending 98 percent of its time on drones and the remaining on health, education and the economy combined.
> 
> To be certain, under the laws of Pakistan truckers carrying containers to and from Afghanistan are involved in legitimate business. To be sure, PTI workers forcefully obstructing the operation of legitimate business are involved in criminal behaviour – criminal behaviour being encouraged by PTI leaders.
> 
> Is the PTI trying to hurt America or Pakistan? The object of foreign policy is to make as many friends as possible. Of the 193 member states of the United Nations we can count all our friends on the fingers of just one hand. Here’s a list of countries that constitute Isaf: Turkey, UAE, Bahrain, Jordan, Malaysia, Albania, Bosnia & Herzegovina, Belgium, Bulgaria, Canada, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, France, Germany, Greece, Hungry, Iceland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, UK, US, Armenia, Austria, Finland, Georgia, Ireland, Macedonia, Montenegro, Sweden, Ukraine, Australia, El Salvador, Mongolia, New Zealand, South Korea, Tonga, Singapore and Switzerland. For these countries a total of 24,000 containers and 20,000 vehicles are to be transported back either through Pakistan or an alternative route at the cost of $7 billion.
> 
> Isn’t the PTI painting Pakistan into a tight corner? Here’s a look at 66 years of our history: in a non-isolationist mode Pakistan has been stronger and Pakistanis more prosperous. And in an isolationist mode Pakistan has always weakened and Pakistanis poorer. Isn’t the PTI taking Pakistan into an isolationist mode?
> 
> What can we learn from Iran; “heroic flexibility”? Do we really want to become the next North Korea or Burma? Is internal chaos in our national interest? Is external isolation in our national interest?
> 
> PS: Pre-Isolation Iran – 70 Rial to a dollar. Isolated Iran – 40,000 Rial to a dollar. The day of the interim nuclear agreement the Rial appreciated by 16 percent.
> 
> The writer is a columnist based in Islamabad. Email: farrukh15@hotmail.com. Twitter: @saleemfarrukh



befitting reply to defeatist mentality of @farrukhsaleem 



Isolation


It is amusing, albeit a trifle irritating too, to see commentators – as opposed to analysts – giving out half truths to try and prove something that is factually incorrect. Farrukh Saleem is a master of using selective data to put forward his subjective views as actual facts. 

Ever since Imran Khan and the PTI began implementing their manifesto promises, especially opposition to US drones and their sabotaging of the nascent dialogue process to peace in Pakistan, Saleem has been targeting the PTI with a vengeance. Setting aside what could be construed as a subjective analysis of Saleem’s motivation, let me simply point out some of his inaccurate to blatantly false assumptions in his article “Isolation” (The News, December 8, 2013).

To begin with, the PTI’s politics is not divisive but reflects the national consensus as reflected in the APC resolution. After giving the government time to fulfil the APC mandate and realising that drone attacks were the single impediment to commencement of dialogue, the PTI made a decision to block Nato supplies through Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. 

Now how does that pit KP against the other provinces? Absurd. Just as it does not pit KP against the federal government especially since the KP government is not participating in the blockage of Nati supplies and is arresting protestors who may be violating the law. So Saleem is spreading falsehoods that deliberately seek to divide the country on a provincial basis – and he is actually guilty of doing what he accuses the PTI of.

As for national interest versus party interest, while Saleem may feel he alone knows what is in Pakistan’s national interest, the fact is that opposing drones and military ‘solutions’ is in the national interest far more than paying homage to the US, its debilitating war on terror and the mirage of dollars pouring in! The PTI, unlike other political parties, is implementing its commitment to the electorate and the APC mandate. 

Incidentally, the PTI has operationalised its manifesto commitments on education, health, anti-corruption, RTI, Ehtesab, depoliticisation of the police, etc in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa so Saleem should not worry about the PTI only focusing on drones. Also, it is not how many times a word is used but the devastating impact of the action that word signifies on peace – because without peace you cannot have development.

The biggest falsehood presented by Saleem is his argument on Nato and Pakistan’s commitment to UNSC Resolution 1386 relating to Isaf and logistical support. Yes Pakistan is bound to obey that and Farrukh Saleem has listed all the Isaf members without pointing out that Nato is not Isaf and to date the UNSC resolutions extend the mandate of Isaf not Nato, which is why Nato always tags the word ‘Isaf’ when trying to justify anything! 

In fact, Nato as a collective defence organisation in terms of its legitimacy in the context of the UN system derives this from Article 51 (Chapter VII) and Articles 52 and 53 (Chapter VIII) of the UN Charter. It is a collective defence organisation, and regional collective defence organisations need to operate in the specific region of their membership. It cannot attribute to itself a collective security role which lies only with the UNSC. There is no legitimacy for any collective security organisation other than the UN. 

Article 51 of the UN Charter provides a very clear and limited framework for collective defence organisations. Article 52 of the charter relates to regional arrangements in connection with maintenance of peace and security and talks in terms of these organisations coming into being “as are appropriate for regional action.” Also, under Article 53, there can be no action without authorisation of the Security Council except against an enemy state as defined in Article 53:2.

Even within the context of regional organisations, actions have to have a UN mandate and this is where the case of Afghanistan is unclear. Post-9/11, the UN Security Council, through Resolution 1386 (December 2001), sanctioned the International Security Assistance Force (Isaf) for Afghanistan. As stipulated in the Bonn Agreement of December 2001, the progressive expansion of the Isaf to other urban centres and other areas beyond Kabul was duly approved through follow-on UNSC resolutions. 

So where did Nato get into Isaf? Did the UNSC initiate Nato’s involvement or did Nato present a fait accompli to the UN secretary general. Clearly, it was not any UNSC resolution that sought Nato involvement. Instead, what is available on record is that Nato informed the UN secretary general, through a letter dated October 2, 2003 from its secretary general that on August 11, 2003 Nato had assumed “strategic command, control and coordination of the International Security Assistance Force – UN Document S/2003/970 Annex I”. 

This was followed by another letter from the Nato secretary general to the UN SG informing the latter of the North Atlantic Council’s agreement on a “longer-term strategy for Nato in its International Assistance Force (Isaf) role in Afghanistan. Both these letters were sent to the president of the UNSC by the then UN Secretary General Kofi Annan on October 7, 2003 with the request that they be brought to the attention of the UNSC. So effectively Nato presented the UNSC with a fait accompli. 

It was in the face of these developments that the UNSC passed Resolution 1510 on October 13, 2003 in which it acknowledged the October 6 Nato SG’s letter as well as communication from the Afghan minister for foreign affairs and authorised the expansion of the Isaf mandate. But nowhere is there any reference to Nato’s role in Afghanistan. So Pakistan and its citizens are not violating any UNSC resolution by blocking Nato supplies.

Saleem should maintain at least a modicum of rationality even when venting his personal anger against the PTI. As for the falling value of the rupee, this is a result of the continuing corruption and lack of tax collection by successive governments – not a result of the imagined isolation of Pakistan. How conveniently Saleem suffers amnesia on this!

The writer is the information secretary of the PTI. 


Isolation - Shireen M Mazari


----------



## Irfan Baloch

PTI has one and only chance to prove itself to the rest of the country.
it wont be easy, Raiwand tigers will do all they can to fail KPK government. but we all know Imran doesnt do easy


Imran Khan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*Vote fraud: Top court to hear PTI’s petition *​



​*ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court has decided to take up an important petition, seeking ‘verification of thumb impressions’ in some constituencies won by key PML-N politicians in the May 11 general elections.*

The petition was filed by Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chairman Imran Khan who has alleged massive fraud in the elections and called for the verification of voters’ thumb impressions with the help of the National Database Registration Authority (NADRA).

On Monday, the top court admitted the civil miscellaneous petition seeking verification of thumb impressions in four constituencies for preliminary hearing after Imran’s attorney Hamid Khan shot down the objections raised by the Supreme Court registrar against his client’s petition.

The petition filed by Imran on June 8 was returned by the registrar office and the petitioner was asked to approach another forum for this purpose.

A three-judge bench ordered the registrar office to fix Imran’s petition in the Workers Party of Pakistan’s case within seven days for regular hearing. Hamid requested the court that as a first step to check the fairness of the 2013 general elections “the apex court may order verification of thumb impressions in four constituencies: NA-110, NA-122, NA-125 and NA 154”.

The development came a day after Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan invited the parliamentary leaders of all political parties for a brainstorming session on the vote fraud controversy. “We are ready to hold thumb impression verification of voters in all 272 directly elected seats of the National Assembly under the supervision of Justice (retd) Wajiuddin Ahmed of the PTI,” he said in a letter to the parliamentary leaders.

National Assembly Speaker Sardar Ayaz Sadiq was elected on NA-122; Defence Minister Khawaja Asif won from NA-110; Railway Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique defeated PTI’s Hamid Khan in NA-125 and Sadiq Baloch outvoted PTI’s Secretary General Jahangir Tareen in NA-154.

“This will open Pandora’s Box and the nation will know how the PTI’s mandate was stolen,” said PTI leader Hamid Khan.

Source: Vote fraud: Top court to hear PTI’s petition – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> jab miyan sab first time kuch achieve kya the tu genral zia k shafaqat hasal karnay k ilawa kya kiya tha?


Yaar hum to main stream morosi party hain. PTI nay agar kuch performance di hay to confident to hona chayey na tum logon ko


----------



## Leader

.
.

Imran khan speech 1996 against PPP Govt | Pakistan Alert

Imran Khan 1996 speech against PPP govt and Qabza groups of lahore.

@Jazzbot @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @Aamna14 @Marshmallow @A.Rafay @Peaceful Civilian @pkuser2k12 @RescueRanger @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> .
> .
> 
> Imran khan speech 1996 against PPP Govt | Pakistan Alert
> 
> Imran Khan 1996 speech against PPP govt and Qabza groups of lahore.
> 
> @Jazzbot @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @Aamna14 @Marshmallow @A.Rafay @Peaceful Civilian @pkuser2k12 @RescueRanger @Zarvan



Here's the video:






Too many burger kids even in 1996?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Here's the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many burger kids even in 1996?



yeah, he is charismatic... 

hey did you notice tags are not working?


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> hey did you notice tags are not working?



Which tags?


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Which tags?



yar yeh jo mention kertay hain kisi ko @ laga ker


----------



## Jazzbot

@Leader, lets see whether its working or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> @Leader, lets see whether its working or not



hmmm .... Sniff...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> Yaar hum to main stream morosi party hain. PTI nay agar kuch performance di hay to confident to hona chayey na tum logon ko



bhie itna confidence ha tu bhie NADRA verfication kar lun ..hum tu performance kar b layain tu ap loog votes k chor hain ...aik speaker aur 2 minsters tu urah jayain gay ... wasey pml n walon ko sharam ayi jab nadra ka head ko raat k 2 bajay nikala?

btw ap k performance ka aik namona

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=404651896295475





My Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Solidarity with christian in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

AWWWWW.... look at you @Marshmallow... kapray nahi thay tou flag ka hi suit silwa liye... painddooo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tameem

*PTI in disarray as Imran enjoys his seclusion

Amir Mateen Thursday, December 12, 2013 
From Print Edition

ISLAMABAD: The ‘new Pakistan’ that Imran Khan promised us in the last election is yet to make its mark - as far as the National Assembly is concerned.
Except for Asad Umer, Arif Alvi and Shafqat Mahmood, who may be new in the National Assembly but is an old hand in politics, the new entrants seem like a rudderless lot. The youthful PTI backbenchers are yet to impress us with any spark. The vigour and energy that they were supposed to bring to Parliament is missing. So far, it’s mostly shrieking and shouting that they occasionally burst out from their back seats. Remember one Mujahid Ali made headlines by expressing solidarity with Salman Taseer’s murderer. Many other eccentrics lurk in the PTI ranks. And the Skipper is not helping them either. Imran Khan, it seems, emulates Nawaz Sharif in attending the Parliament as infrequently as possible. Well, the Prime Minister can get away with his absence but not the person who aspires to take down the Big Two ‘evil’ parties.

In fact, we are told that Imran has reduced his role to a part-time politician. He is generally not accessible after 7 in the evening and is not to be bothered - unless the Queen of England dies or Pakistan Air Force shoots down a US drone. 

The media has been left to the whims of Shireen Mazari. She hates every journalist who does not swear against Yanks five times a day.

The two veterans, Javed Hashmi and Shah Mahmood Qureshi, who could have helped are not even on talking terms. Going by the nature of their tussle, the two Makhdooms of Multan act more as children than veterans. Javed Hashmi refuses to forgive Shah Mahmood for taking his slot as the deputy PTI leader on the front rows. Of late, Baghi Hashmi gets overly sensitive on minor issues.

On Wednesday, he got unnecessarily angry when Shafqat Mahmood, while chairing as Speaker, requested him to cut short his speech on the price hike. Hashmi had already taken more time than the allotted and Shafqat, on prodding by the Assembly staff, politely cautioned him about the time constraint. The Baghi in Hashmi threw a tantrum and sat down in protest without finishing his argument.

In any case, it was a lackluster speech. Hashmi never forgets to mention Nawaz Sharif as his leader, which gives the impression that he wants to return to his parent party. We have noticed Khawaja Saad working on this mission by cajoling his old friend occasionally.

This hardly looks like a party that, many thought, is the best thing that happened after Quaid-i-Azam. Arif Alvi did a better job by focusing on cutting government expenses. We would like him to start by suggesting this to his own KP government, which keeps the biggest provincial cabinet. One could not disagree with him on taxing the wealthier classes and how the elite gets richer by the day. He should know as, according to journalist Umer Cheema, he filed tax returns of only Rs112,898 for his Alvi Dental Hospital last year.

The sorry state of opposition affairs lets the PML (N) government get away with unprecedented inflation. We all know how the sharp increase in the commodity prices and utilities plays havoc with the public life. Yet the prime minister chose to admonish the media the other day for not giving coverage to the falling rates of onions and tomatoes.

We are told official media managers made extra efforts to get the tomato-onion story flashed. Well, this was smart. It is so easy to bring down the prices of two commodities by pumping supply. But inflation is not just about onions and tomatoes. 

How about 40 other essential items on the consumer index? Even the official web site admits that “CPI inflation, General, increased by 10.9% on year-on-year basis in November 2013 as compared to 9.1% in the previous month and 6.9% in November 2012.”

What else do you expect when the dollar rate has climbed to Rs108 despite Dar’s protestations to the contrary? No wonder the poor man had developed a cardiac problem. Either the prime minister was misinformed or the government takes us pun-pushers too naïve.

Whatever the reason, not a single government member gave any explanation about the growing inflation. The only exception was Danyal Aziz. He made sense that the increase in commodity prices was largely because of fiscal and monetary policies. They cannot be controlled through local price control committees as being portrayed by our bureaucrats. As he put it “the prices have doubled in the last few years largely because of market forces; the price control machinery can hardly make a difference of a rupee or two.”

He smelled a rat in the bureaucratic scheme to restore the colonial office of the judicial magistracy. “Our babus want to retain the perks of the Gora Bahadar,” he thundered, a pile of documents in his hands. “They have been able to dupe part of the judiciary that has allowed this administrative transgress in judicial affairs.”

Danyal argued that if price hike could be brought down through administrative measures why could not the babus do it in Islamabad where they retain the office of the judicial magistrate.

The Supreme Court sits on the Balochistan High Court’s decision that declared judicial magistracy as against the Constitution as it violates separation of the judiciary from the executive.

It’s a long drawn out battle that Danyial has been fighting. He is swimming against the tide, as Shahbaz Sharif wants a compliant administration to help him in political control. No wonder the Punjab government is so reluctant to hold the local bodies’ polls.

Tailpiece: It was interesting to listen to PML (N)’s minority member making so much fuss about honesty and accountability. She got the National Assembly seat because her husband was found holding a fake degree. Some things never change! *
PTI in disarray as Imran enjoys his seclusion - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Sir Imran Khan addressing Namal graduates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> Sir Imran Khan addressing Namal graduates


whats the lecture was about?
how to swing the ball with pace ?
how play a bouncer?
or how to find a jew wife in england ?


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/411891029529214976


----------



## Leader

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssqLHEmdxiU&feature=youtu.be





unseen video of Imran Khan refusing to dance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

women voters PK 67


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

batmannow said:


> whats the lecture was about?
> how to swing the ball with pace ?
> how play a bouncer?
> or how to find a jew wife in england ?


lagta kisi pathan ne zayiyati k ha bachpan mei tum se .... haar baat se problem ha tumhain ..


----------



## W.11

*Topi drama of imran khan PTI on education emergency in KPK*


----------



## arushbhai

PTI's Sindh chapter head has ditched PTI and joined MQM. I guess thats the smart thing to do. PTI is all about fake shine whereas MQM is a regional party with strong ties to grass root level and the people.


----------



## W.11

yeh PTI waale girte bohut hain


----------



## batmannow

Jzaib said:


> lagta kisi pathan ne zayiyati k ha bachpan mei tum se .... haar baat se problem ha tumhain ..


sorry, apni naasl ki maloomaat, ECP mein dakhil kraien, PDF mien bhala kiya kam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/412576104063725568

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

@Jazzbot @Aeronaut @RescueRanger @A.Rafay @pkuser2k12 @Peaceful Civilian @Zarvan @nuclearpak @Marshmallow recognize?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/26082409346

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

W.11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/26082409346




MashAllah .Rightly said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> @Jazzbot @Aeronaut @RescueRanger @A.Rafay @pkuser2k12 @Peaceful Civilian @Zarvan @nuclearpak @Marshmallow recognize?


which buildin is this?


----------



## W.11

پشاور: خیبر پختونخوا میں عوام کی قسمت پتا نہیں بدلی ہے یا نہیں لیکن صوبائی وزرا کی قسمت ضرور بدل رہی ہے، صوبائی کابینہ کے اراکین کے ہاؤس رینٹ میں 15 ہزار روپے کا اضافہ کردیا گیا۔

واضح رہے کہ عوامی نیشنل پارٹی کے دور حکومت میں صوبائی وزرا کو دیا جانے والا ہاؤس رینٹ 40 ہزارروپے تھا جو اب 15 ہزار اضافے کے بعد 55 ہزار روپے ہوگیا ہے۔​


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

*وفاق حقوق دے ورنہ سقوط ڈھاکا جیسے سانحات کیلیے تیار رہے، پختونخوا حکومت*

*پشاور: خیبرپختونخوا حکومت نے بجلی کے خالص منافع،صوبہ کے حصہ کے پانی اورگیس کے حوالے سے مرکز اور دیگر صوبوں کے ذمے اربوں روپے بقایاجات کی فوری طورپرادائیگی اورمرکزکے پاس سالہا سال سے صوبے کے حوالے سے پھنسے ہوئے بڑے منصوبوں کو فوری طورپرمنظور کرنے کا مطالبہ کرتے ہوئے اعلان کیاہے کہ صوبائی حکومت صوبے کے مذکورہ حقوق کے حصول کے لیے تمام سیاسی جماعتوں اورسابق وزرائے خزانہ کی مشاورت سے بھرپورسیاسی ،آئینی اورقانونی جدوجہد کرے گی اور یہ معاملہ منطقی انجام تک پہنچایا جائے گا۔*

بصورت دیگرسقوط ڈھاکا سے سبق حاصل نہ کرنیوالوں کوایسے دیگرسانحات کیلیے بھی تیاررہناچاہیے۔صوبائی سینئر وزیرسراج الحق اوروزیراطلاعات شاہ فرمان نے مشترکہ پریس کانفرنس سے خطاب میں کہاکہ جن لوگوں کے تعصب کی وجہ سے 1971 ء کاسانحہ ہواانھوں نے تاریخ سے کوئی سبق نہیں سیکھا،خیبرپختونخواکی سالانہ ضرورت 8 ارب بجلی کے یونٹس کی ہے جبکہ ہماراصوبہ18 ارب یونٹس سالانہ پیداکررہا ہے لیکن پھربھی سب سے زیادہ لوڈشیڈنگ ہمارے ہی صوبے میں ہورہی ہے اورہم مردکزکے استحکام اوردیگرصوبوں کی خاطر قربانی دے رہے ہیں۔

انھوں نے کہاکہ ہمارے صوبے میں اب بھی بجلی90 پیسے سے 2روپے فی یونٹ بن رہی ہے جوہم 15 روپے فی یونٹ خریدرہے ہیں لیکن اسکے باوجود مرکزہمیں بجلی کاوہ خالص منافع ہے اس کی ادائیگی بھی نہیں کررہا،بجلی کے سالانہ منافع کی رقم بھی ہمیں پوری نہیں مل رہی،انھوںنے کہاکہ ہمارے حصے کاپانی پنجاب اورسندھ استعمال کررہے ہیں جس کی مد میں ہمارے انکے ذمے 112.84 ارب کے بقایاجات بنتے ہیں،انھوں نے کہاکہ ہم محب وطن ہیں اورملک کو کمزورکرنانہیں چاہتے تاہم چاروں صوبوں کے لیے یکساں عدل اورانصاف چاہتے ہیں۔



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/413074145245556738*if this statement was coming from MQM it would have been easily labelled traitors*​


----------



## Jazzbot

Asad Umer's reply to Pervaiz Rasheed's criticism and Govt Policies.


----------



## W.11

well PTI fans what do you say about this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/413074145245556738


----------



## SBD-3

W.11 said:


> *وفاق حقوق دے ورنہ سقوط ڈھاکا جیسے سانحات کیلیے تیار رہے، پختونخوا حکومت*
> 
> *پشاور: خیبرپختونخوا حکومت نے بجلی کے خالص منافع،صوبہ کے حصہ کے پانی اورگیس کے حوالے سے مرکز اور دیگر صوبوں کے ذمے اربوں روپے بقایاجات کی فوری طورپرادائیگی اورمرکزکے پاس سالہا سال سے صوبے کے حوالے سے پھنسے ہوئے بڑے منصوبوں کو فوری طورپرمنظور کرنے کا مطالبہ کرتے ہوئے اعلان کیاہے کہ صوبائی حکومت صوبے کے مذکورہ حقوق کے حصول کے لیے تمام سیاسی جماعتوں اورسابق وزرائے خزانہ کی مشاورت سے بھرپورسیاسی ،آئینی اورقانونی جدوجہد کرے گی اور یہ معاملہ منطقی انجام تک پہنچایا جائے گا۔*
> 
> بصورت دیگرسقوط ڈھاکا سے سبق حاصل نہ کرنیوالوں کوایسے دیگرسانحات کیلیے بھی تیاررہناچاہیے۔صوبائی سینئر وزیرسراج الحق اوروزیراطلاعات شاہ فرمان نے مشترکہ پریس کانفرنس سے خطاب میں کہاکہ جن لوگوں کے تعصب کی وجہ سے 1971 ء کاسانحہ ہواانھوں نے تاریخ سے کوئی سبق نہیں سیکھا،خیبرپختونخواکی سالانہ ضرورت 8 ارب بجلی کے یونٹس کی ہے جبکہ ہماراصوبہ18 ارب یونٹس سالانہ پیداکررہا ہے لیکن پھربھی سب سے زیادہ لوڈشیڈنگ ہمارے ہی صوبے میں ہورہی ہے اورہم مردکزکے استحکام اوردیگرصوبوں کی خاطر قربانی دے رہے ہیں۔
> 
> انھوں نے کہاکہ ہمارے صوبے میں اب بھی بجلی90 پیسے سے 2روپے فی یونٹ بن رہی ہے جوہم 15 روپے فی یونٹ خریدرہے ہیں لیکن اسکے باوجود مرکزہمیں بجلی کاوہ خالص منافع ہے اس کی ادائیگی بھی نہیں کررہا،بجلی کے سالانہ منافع کی رقم بھی ہمیں پوری نہیں مل رہی،انھوںنے کہاکہ ہمارے حصے کاپانی پنجاب اورسندھ استعمال کررہے ہیں جس کی مد میں ہمارے انکے ذمے 112.84 ارب کے بقایاجات بنتے ہیں،انھوں نے کہاکہ ہم محب وطن ہیں اورملک کو کمزورکرنانہیں چاہتے تاہم چاروں صوبوں کے لیے یکساں عدل اورانصاف چاہتے ہیں۔
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/413074145245556738*if this statement was coming from MQM it would have been easily labelled traitors*​


Naya Pakistan in literal sense.....


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> *وفاق حقوق دے ورنہ سقوط ڈھاکا جیسے سانحات کیلیے تیار رہے، پختونخوا حکومت*​




Only express news is reporting this so far, could be a case of mis quoting. Post if you can find more sources before I say something about it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Is that true 

*Govt refuses PTI’s magic mile show*
ZULQERNAIN TAHIR

Published 2013-12-18 07:57:24
LAHORE: Citing security reasons, the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz government on Tuesday rejected the request of the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf to hold its Dec 22 rally against economic ills on The Mall.

It has offered an alternate venue -- Nasser Bagh -- to the PTI for its ‘show’.

The PTI, on the other hand, has expressed its resolve to rally on The Mall come what may.“We have rejected the request of the PTI to hold a rally on The Mall because of security concerns. The law-enforcement agencies have told the government that it is not advisable for the PTI to hold a rally on The Mall as it may endanger the lives of its participants,” District Coordination Officer (Lahore) Dr Ahmed Javed Qazi told Dawn.

“The City District Government of Lahore (CDGL) has offered the PTI to hold the rally within the boundary walls of Nasser Bagh as the police will secure this place,” he said.

Asked whether imposition of the section 144 on The Mall was the reason to reject the PTI request, Dr Qazi said: “There has been no imposition of section 144 on The Mall as such. However, the government only allows those protest demonstrations, which are not vulnerable to threats.”

Earlier, the Lahore High Court had ordered the government to ensure uninterrupted business activities on The Mall during protest demonstrations. The government often allows some groups especially politico-religious entities to hold rallies there. None other than Law Minister Rana Sanaullah and other PML-N legislators had violated the ban on section 144 last year by taking out a rally on The Mall.

Rejection of the PTI request seems to have come in the backdrop of concerns expressed by Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali that Imran Khan’s party is building up momentum for midterm polls.

Federal Information and Broadcasting Minister Pervaiz Rashid had already expressed the government’s ‘uneasiness’ with regard to the PTI’s rally, suggesting it should rather hold its rally at a ‘bigger’ venue like Minar-i-Pakistan. “The PTI should better hold its rally on the spacious lawns of Minar-i-Pakistan to prove that it is still sustaining its popularity,” he said.

But the PTI says it does not want to fulfill the wish of Pervaiz Rashid as it had held the biggest ever rallies there in the past.

Opposition Leader in Punjab Assembly Mahmoodur Rasheed told Dawn that no other venue, except The Mall, was acceptable to his party. “We will go ahead with our protest plan come what may,” he said.

The PTI activists, he said, were not afraid of arrests and would reach The Mall on Sunday (Dec 22) and register their protest against price-hike.” He said there was hardly any business activity on The Mall on Sunday therefore the government had no justification to deny permission.

“Holding rallies and demonstrations against the government’s policies is a constitutional and democratic right of every citizen and the government cannot deny it,” he said, and warned if the government used force to stop the PTI rally, it would be responsible for any untoward incident.


Govt refuses PTI’s magic mile show - DAWN.COM


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/413400124044615680


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Only express news is reporting this so far, could be a case of mis quoting. Post if you can find more sources before I say something about it..


----------



## Leader

Jzaib said:


> Is that true
> 
> *Govt refuses PTI’s magic mile show*
> ZULQERNAIN TAHIR
> 
> Published 2013-12-18 07:57:24
> LAHORE: Citing security reasons, the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz government on Tuesday rejected the request of the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf to hold its Dec 22 rally against economic ills on The Mall.
> 
> It has offered an alternate venue -- Nasser Bagh -- to the PTI for its ‘show’.
> 
> The PTI, on the other hand, has expressed its resolve to rally on The Mall come what may.“We have rejected the request of the PTI to hold a rally on The Mall because of security concerns. The law-enforcement agencies have told the government that it is not advisable for the PTI to hold a rally on The Mall as it may endanger the lives of its participants,” District Coordination Officer (Lahore) Dr Ahmed Javed Qazi told Dawn.
> 
> “The City District Government of Lahore (CDGL) has offered the PTI to hold the rally within the boundary walls of Nasser Bagh as the police will secure this place,” he said.
> 
> Asked whether imposition of the section 144 on The Mall was the reason to reject the PTI request, Dr Qazi said: “There has been no imposition of section 144 on The Mall as such. However, the government only allows those protest demonstrations, which are not vulnerable to threats.”
> 
> Earlier, the Lahore High Court had ordered the government to ensure uninterrupted business activities on The Mall during protest demonstrations. The government often allows some groups especially politico-religious entities to hold rallies there. None other than Law Minister Rana Sanaullah and other PML-N legislators had violated the ban on section 144 last year by taking out a rally on The Mall.
> 
> Rejection of the PTI request seems to have come in the backdrop of concerns expressed by Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali that Imran Khan’s party is building up momentum for midterm polls.
> 
> Federal Information and Broadcasting Minister Pervaiz Rashid had already expressed the government’s ‘uneasiness’ with regard to the PTI’s rally, suggesting it should rather hold its rally at a ‘bigger’ venue like Minar-i-Pakistan. “The PTI should better hold its rally on the spacious lawns of Minar-i-Pakistan to prove that it is still sustaining its popularity,” he said.
> 
> But the PTI says it does not want to fulfill the wish of Pervaiz Rashid as it had held the biggest ever rallies there in the past.
> 
> Opposition Leader in Punjab Assembly Mahmoodur Rasheed told Dawn that no other venue, except The Mall, was acceptable to his party. “We will go ahead with our protest plan come what may,” he said.
> 
> The PTI activists, he said, were not afraid of arrests and would reach The Mall on Sunday (Dec 22) and register their protest against price-hike.” He said there was hardly any business activity on The Mall on Sunday therefore the government had no justification to deny permission.
> 
> “Holding rallies and demonstrations against the government’s policies is a constitutional and democratic right of every citizen and the government cannot deny it,” he said, and warned if the government used force to stop the PTI rally, it would be responsible for any untoward incident.
> 
> 
> Govt refuses PTI’s magic mile show - DAWN.COM



Anda di asi de tasi !

when we roll, govts fall !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Leader said:


> Anda di asi de tasi !
> 
> when we roll, govts fall !!


as they say PMLN is his own worst enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jzaib said:


> as they say PMLN is his own worst enemy



when thousands and thousands would be on mall road, what they gonna do, cry?


----------



## Jzaib

Leader said:


> when thousands and thousands would be on mall road, what they gonna do, cry?


they are already crying ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


>




And where does he talks about breaking Pakistan like East Pakistan? Shame on Express News for twisting words and spreading lies.



W.11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/413400124044615680




Stop posting these random tweets from random people, we have all sort of tweets available out there so if we'll start posting gazillion of tweets against MQM daily then you'll have worse nightmares every other nights. Share something constructive or at least post valuable criticism. These cocky tweets won't serve anything.



W.11 said:


>




Just because those 2 alleged contract killers happen to belong to KPK makes it related to PTI? C'mon spare us from this crap. KPK has estimated population of around 22,000,000 individuals, not everyone is PTI official or representative.


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> And where does he talks about breaking Pakistan like East Pakistan? Shame on Express News for twisting words and spreading lies.


Line 3,4,5 I hope you can read and understand urdu proficiently....


----------



## Jzaib

Dr. Arif Alvi @ArifAlvi
Follow
The whole world condemns drone strikes and some in Pakistan, even in parliament appreciate them. Who elects such people?

1:50 PM - 19 Dec 2013


----------



## Leader

Jzaib said:


> they are already crying ...



yeah saw saad rigger crying...


----------



## Jzaib

Leader said:


> yeah saw saad rigger crying...


he is from my halqa ..on voting day i visited three polling satations ... let the results come ..but i am just worried about one thing ..pmln may have used ordinary ink on stocked votes ..so they may fall in unverifiable votes category

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jzaib said:


> he is from my halqa ..on voting day i visited three polling satations ... let the results come ..but i am just worried about one thing ..pmln may have used ordinary ink on stocked votes ..so they may fall in unverifiable votes category



yes but it will still make our point clear, the election is discredited, pmln got it through rigging !


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Line 3,4,5 I hope you can read and understand urdu proficiently....




lol, let me help you with what is written on line 3,4,5:

_"Due to unjust actions of Federal govt in past 60 years, we have faced Fall of Dhaka and if situation remains the same and govt will not learn a lesson then things will become worse in future."_

Where is the threat to break Pakistan, KPK more specifically? Have you read how morons in Express News published same story yesterday??


----------



## Jzaib

Leader said:


> yes but it will still make our point clear, the election is discredited, pmln got it through rigging !


well l;ets see ... shiekh ul islam Dr tahir ul qadari saab  b wapis ay rahayin hain ... pehlay PP ka jeena haram kya tha ab pmln ka karyain gay


----------



## Leader

Insaf Complaint Cell Islamabad

@Peaceful Civilian @Marshmallow 

@RescueRanger

@Jazzbot @Doctor09

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> lol, let me help you with what is written on line 3,4,5:
> 
> _"Due to unjust actions of Federal govt in past 60 years, we have faced Fall of Dhaka and *if situation remains the same and govt will not learn a lesson then things will become worse in future.*"_
> 
> Where is the threat to break Pakistan, KPK more specifically? Have you read how morons in Express News published same story yesterday??


Bolded for you......


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Bolded for you......



Its a ground reality, more of a reality check. No one can deny it. Now I'm sure you have read what crap Express News fabricated out of it? They just took Lifafa Journalism to a new level..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Its a ground reality, more of a reality check. No one can deny it. Now I'm sure you have read what crap Express News fabricated out of it? They just took Lifafa Journalism to a new level..


Its a reality? how?


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Its a reality? how?




You want me to spoon feed you? I am not going to fall for this trap. Google is a great friend for this type of queries, search for Fall of Dhaka, most importantly the injustis we did to them by not giving them their proper rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> You want me to spoon feed you? I am not going to fall for this trap. Google is a great friend for this type of queries, search for Fall of Dhaka, most importantly the injustis we did to them by not giving them their proper rights.


*"Its a ground reality, more of a reality check."*
These are your words, ryt? All i am asking is how *is* this still going on? Not talking about the past.


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> *"Its a ground reality, more of a reality check."*
> These are your words, ryt? All i am asking is how *is* this still going on? Not talking about the past.



Help yourself and read KP Finance Minsters recent press conference in detail. He said it all in that press conference.


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/413764802268254209
.

* Doing the right thing *​

Placing his problematic and counterproductive political stance on peace talks with the Taliban aside, if there is one thing Imran Khan knows how to do, it is compassionate social work for some life-threatening causes. Everyone is well aware of Shaukat Khanum, among other initiatives, that he took up in order to help cancer patients. It definitely bolstered his image among Pakistanis as well as the global audience that remains ever tuned into updates on Khan. But his drive against polio has been most remarkable – and perhaps most politically relevant – in the past few days. After inaugurating a three-day anti-polio campaign in Nowshera on Wednesday, Khan urged the Taliban to nark the belligerency and come to the table for dialogue.

Khan went further on to state that those working selflessly to eradicate the polio virus from Pakistan’s youngest and most vulnerable segment of society, are true “mujahideen” and were performing their moral duties despite a slew of threats of attacks. Some may have an issue with turning the cause into a religious case but we don’t have too many options to begin with. If this is the rhetoric that dispels paranoia about polio vaccination, then so be it.

JUI-S’s Chief Maulana Sami-ul-Haq joined the cause as well. It goes without saying that when it comes to the issue of a child’s health, religious explanation justifying it, is unnecessary. However if Sami-ul-Haq’s endorsement catalyzes otherwise reluctant and wary parents into vaccinating their children against the polio virus, there is certainly no qualm to raise. Something is – really – better than nothing, in this scenario. Endangering the lives of innocent children under whatever bizarre logic is only a step backwards, and given how dire circumstances are – with relentless attacks on anti-polio campaigners – any and all support, from politicians, to religious clerics, is more than welcome.

Doing the right thing


-------------------------

_
Unlike cowardly and corrupt leaders hiding in their fox holes, IK has the guts, courage and conviction to peek in to the lions den. While the champions of corruption raj, the last government and the incumbent, loot the state and stash money abroad, IK collects money from abroad to serve the poor with his state of the art cancer hospital and world standard education in his college. Comparing IK with the other robber baron leaders is like comparing donkey's with a high pedigree race horse. He is a bold and daring leader with philanthropy in his genes. Bhutto and Benazir kept promising roti, kapra and makan, the poor got nothing except being conned. Actions speaks louder than words. Before he come in to politics, the words reforms and change did not even exist in Pakistan's vocabulary.

_


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## Leader




----------



## W.11

PTI performance in KPK


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader




----------



## W.11




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Skies

for the google chrome users and Imran khan fans: Chrome Web Store - Imran Khan Pti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Mashriq E-Paper


----------



## AhsanAmin

I can safely say that this might be the right protocol required for Imran Khan's safety.

Newspapers like to use such words as "motorcade" and "large number of security vehicles" instead of giving exact number of vehicles to their readers. Instead of telling us "What other people were thinking", please give us facts and figures so we can think on our own.

Safety of important and key persons in our Politics is very important. Loss of Benazir was a similar issue and God punished us by imposing her husband for five years. Benazir herself, had enough regard for the nation to continue to do good work in government.


----------



## W.11

AhsanAmin said:


> I can safely say that this might be the right protocol required for Imran Khan's safety.
> 
> Newspapers like to use such words as "motorcade" and "large number of security vehicles" instead of giving exact number of vehicles to their readers. Instead of telling us "What other people were thinking", please give us facts and figures so we can think on our own.
> 
> Safety of important and key person in our Politics is very important. Loss of Benazir was a similar issue and God punished us by imposing her husband for five years. Benazir herself, had enough regard for the nation to continue to do good work in government.



read this


----------



## Side-Winder

KPK govt ready to govern PESCO





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=252898534873962

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

http://www.dailymashriq.com.pk/uploads/attachments/1388114734_Graphic1.gif


----------



## Leader

AhsanAmin said:


> I can safely say that this might be the right protocol required for Imran Khan's safety.
> 
> Newspapers like to use such words as "motorcade" and "large number of security vehicles" instead of giving exact number of vehicles to their readers. Instead of telling us "What other people were thinking", please give us facts and figures so we can think on our own.
> 
> Safety of important and key persons in our Politics is very important. Loss of Benazir was a similar issue and God punished us by imposing her husband for five years. Benazir herself, had enough regard for the nation to continue to do good work in government.



This was a hoax news.


----------



## W.11

Peshawar: Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhuwah and Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf (PTI) leader Pervez Khattak has allegedly blocked the road outside his personal residence in Hayatabad which is causing difficulties for the common citizens.

According a scanned copy of the letter presumably written by Dr Iqbal Tajik, former chairman of the department of political science in University of Peshawar, he had to bear an extra PKR200 for visiting his daughter’s residence due to blockade of the normal route.

Below is the copy of the letter:

- See more at: CM KPK security troubles common citizens | Saach.TV


----------



## Panther 57

W.11 said:


> Peshawar: Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhuwah and Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf (PTI) leader Pervez Khattak has allegedly blocked the road outside his personal residence in Hayatabad which is causing difficulties for the common citizens.
> 
> According a scanned copy of the letter presumably written by Dr Iqbal Tajik, former chairman of the department of political science in University of Peshawar, he had to bear an extra PKR200 for visiting his daughter’s residence due to blockade of the normal route.
> 
> Below is the copy of the letter:
> 
> - See more at: CM KPK security troubles common citizens | Saach.TV


Koi AZ, NS aur tamam MPAs or MNAs ko bhi bill bhijway


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> Mashriq E-Paper






W.11 said:


> http://www.dailymashriq.com.pk/uploads/attachments/1388114734_Graphic1.gif





Crap news paper, funny part is if someone else post something against MQM from same newspaper @W.11 cries, but he's fine with this newspaper if its against PTI..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

Jazzbot said:


> Crap news paper, funny part is if someone else post something against MQM from same newspaper @W.11 cries, but he's fine with this newspaper if its against PTI..




sir g just reply him with mqms related news reported in "ummat news paper" it will set him straight

even mqm leader start to cry when Ayaz palijo quoted mqm terror reported in ummat news paper in a tv program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

pkuser2k12 said:


> sir g just reply him with mqms related news reported in "ummat news paper" it will set him straight
> 
> even mqm leader start to cry when Ayaz palijo quoted mqm terror reported in ummat news paper in a tv program



well how about i start posting rana sanaullah talks about PTI, ummat is a political entity owned paper


----------



## pkuser2k12

W.11 said:


> well how about i start posting rana sanaullah talks about PTI, ummat is a political entity owned paper




and you think i wont reply you in "same" manner

go ahead.you have conversed with be before many times


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> well how about i start posting rana sanaullah talks about PTI, *ummat is a political entity owned paper*



Then why don't you stop posting ummat's crap news here? I mean, I know ummat is biased and I have never shared any news from this newspaper, then what's up with you dude?


----------



## W.11

Jazzbot said:


> Then why don't you stop posting ummat's crap news here? I mean, I know ummat is biased and I have never shared any news from this newspaper, then what's up with you dude?



its daily mashriq not ummat r u blind?


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> its daily mashriq not ummat r u blind?



I meant Mashriq, both ummat and mashriq aren't reliable newspapers. If we aren't posting anti MQM crap from ummat then you should also stop posting anti PTI crap from Mashriq. Or else, if you want to keep posting things from Mashriq, back them up with another credible source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Murad saeed PTI MNA from swat had a special program on ARY news yesterday.

Will someone post the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

bhai ki dp check karo  

@Jazzbot @Aeronaut @A.Rafay @pkuser2k12 @RescueRanger

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> View attachment 12649
> 
> 
> bhai ki dp check karo




Damn this one is even better than mine..


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Damn this one is even better than mine..



your dont stand a chance, get your graphic designer resource to work out on one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Leader said:


> View attachment 12649
> 
> 
> bhai ki dp check karo
> 
> @Jazzbot @Aeronaut @A.Rafay @pkuser2k12 @RescueRanger



Oh sir, amazing. Salute to your Photoshop skills!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

Leader said:


> View attachment 12649
> 
> 
> bhai ki dp check karo




papu like the person in your post sir g.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

RescueRanger said:


> Oh sir, amazing. Salute to your Photoshop skills!



God bless the one who made it. I just stole it without permission, I am sure the owner wont mind


----------



## W.11

PTI first allied with JI, and now ASWJ and SSP,

wht are you doing guys?

you are aligning with the most notorious religious militants out there


----------



## W.11




----------



## pkuser2k12

W.11 said:


> PTI first allied with JI, and now ASWJ and SSP,
> 
> wht are you doing guys?
> 
> you are aligning with the most notorious religious militants out there





My question to you is why Itehad Ban al Muslimeen is doing a combined peace conference and jalsa with Ah Le Sunnat wal jamat ?

As Itehad Ban al Muslimeen is shia and there biggest enemy even bigger from ttp are Ah Le Sunnat wal jamat/Lashkar e jhngvi who are sunni who allegedly martyred many shia

Faisal Raza Abdi senator ppp and very respectfully a shia muslim representative of Itehad Ban al Muslimeen also said many a time that they will hold peace conference and jalsa with Ah Le Sunnat wal jamat


secondly i doubt your news as Imran Khan has clearly condemned Lasker e jhanvi called them terrorist by naming them after hazara martyred in Baluchistan bombings at the end of 2012
so alliance with them seems a false news to me


----------



## W.11

pkuser2k12 said:


> secondly i doubt your news as Imran Khan has clearly condemned Lasker e jhanvi called them terrorist by naming them after hazara martyred in Baluchistan bombings at the end of 2012
> so alliance with them seems a false news to me



lol doubt why? this is jamaati paper and PTI is in alliance with JI


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> lol doubt why? this is jamaati paper and PTI is in alliance with JI



Even if they are our allies in KP, but still JI is a back stabbing party and they have a history as a testament..


----------



## pkuser2k12

Jazzbot said:


> Even if they are our allies in KP, but still JI is a back stabbing party and they have a history as a testament..




sir g janay dayn if they were backstabbers they would have abandoned pti long ago like Fazal Al Mashoor halway walay


----------



## Jazzbot

pkuser2k12 said:


> sir g janay dayn if they were backstabbers they would have abandoned pti long ago like Fazal Al Mashoor halway walay



I have a lot of personal reasons behind what I posted earlier as I have a lot of inside links in JI and I know their high ups personally. But I will rest my case here, they are doing good with PTI in KPK but PTI shouldn't trust them blindly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## W.11

*Poll rigging: PTI’s Haripur MNA suspended*
By Our Correspondent
Published: January 1, 2014


Share this article

Print this pageEmail




File photo of an elderly person casting his vote in Haripur on May 11, 2013. PHOTO: PID

*ABBOTABAD: The Election Tribunal Abbottabad suspended Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf MNA Dr Raja Amir Zaman’s assembly membership on charges of rigging on Tuesday and ordered re-elections on seven polling stations of NA-19 Haripur.*

Dr Zaman defeated Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz’s Ayub Gohar in the general elections, who later challenged the results. Dr Zaman emerged as the winner after the recount on all 437 stations of the constituency.

Ayub, however, moved the Supreme Court and sought a re-election. According to his petition, several polling bags did not have relevant voters list or counterfoils of ballot papers; indicative of rigging.

The apex court referred the case to the election tribunal which then suspended Dr Zaman’s membership and ordered a re-election on polling stations Alloli, Mamrial, Bagra Number 2, Kalinjar, Ghazi Hamlet and two polling stations of Khalabat Township.

Dr Zaman had defeated Ayub from these polling stations with a heavy margin.

The tribunal headed by Ziauddin Khattak also dismissed a petition filed by Shahid Amin Khan, a former union nazim, who sought Dr Zaman’s disqualification on the basis of concealment of assets and non-payment of taxes.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 1st, 2014._


----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


> *Poll rigging: PTI’s Haripur MNA suspended*
> By Our Correspondent
> Published: January 1, 2014
> 
> 
> Share this article
> 
> Print this pageEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File photo of an elderly person casting his vote in Haripur on May 11, 2013. PHOTO: PID
> 
> *ABBOTABAD: The Election Tribunal Abbottabad suspended Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf MNA Dr Raja Amir Zaman’s assembly membership on charges of rigging on Tuesday and ordered re-elections on seven polling stations of NA-19 Haripur.*
> 
> Dr Zaman defeated Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz’s Ayub Gohar in the general elections, who later challenged the results. Dr Zaman emerged as the winner after the recount on all 437 stations of the constituency.
> 
> Ayub, however, moved the Supreme Court and sought a re-election. According to his petition, several polling bags did not have relevant voters list or counterfoils of ballot papers; indicative of rigging.
> 
> The apex court referred the case to the election tribunal which then suspended Dr Zaman’s membership and ordered a re-election on polling stations Alloli, Mamrial, Bagra Number 2, Kalinjar, Ghazi Hamlet and two polling stations of Khalabat Township.
> 
> Dr Zaman had defeated Ayub from these polling stations with a heavy margin.
> 
> The tribunal headed by Ziauddin Khattak also dismissed a petition filed by Shahid Amin Khan, a former union nazim, who sought Dr Zaman’s disqualification on the basis of concealment of assets and non-payment of taxes.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, January 1st, 2014._


7 out of 437 polling sations .. sure u can do it 10 times untill that guy is satisfied .. we are not MQM and Noon league who start crying on re polling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Jzaib said:


> 7 out of 437 polling sations .. sure u can do it 10 times untill that guy is satisfied .. we are not MQM and Noon league who start crying on re polling



does PTI fans even have any shame

up till now they were the ones crying about rigging, and now it is you who has been slapped by rigging charges

stop crying foul move on


----------



## Leader

W.11 said:


> does PTI fans even have any shame
> 
> up till now they were the ones crying about rigging, and now it is you who has been slapped by rigging charges
> 
> stop crying foul move on



as much as you terrorist mqmer likes to prove, there is nothing that proves PTI rigging.. read before you cry !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Leader said:


> as much as you terrorist mqmer likes to prove, there is nothing that proves PTI rigging.. read before you cry !



seriously man, admit, a huge let down, there is no shame in admitting one's fault

i know you guys are in a deep shock but get over it move on, you guys still have a long time enough to prove yourselves, time is still there, opportunity is there, grab that opportunity before it all slips away!

2 din me party bana ke 1 billion rupees spend kerke ap ne aik provincial authority haasil ker le he, use tht opportunity


----------



## Leader

W.11 said:


> seriously man, admit, a huge let down, there is no shame in admitting one's fault
> 
> i know you guys are in a deep shock but get over it move on, you guys still have a long time enough to prove yourselves, time is still there, opportunity is there, grab that opportunity before it all slips away!



whenever we are at fault, we admit, we need no moral backing from a mqm terrorist or noora hypo. 

our sole goal is to see a prosperous Pakistan, 

for the last time read the news again !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Leader said:


> whenever we are at fault, we admit, we need no moral backing from a mqm terrorist or noora hypo.
> 
> our sole goal is to see a prosperous Pakistan,
> 
> for the last time read the news again !



i can already sense u guys never learn from your mistakes

every party has fooled people by slogans of naya pakistan, roshan pakistan roti kapra makan


----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


> does PTI fans even have any shame
> 
> up till now they were the ones crying about rigging, and now it is you who has been *slapped by rigging charges*
> 
> stop crying foul move on


these are charges ... as we said PTI said they can even verify all the seat that PTI win ..who are we crying fould ..it was the clown from london which was crying when he was blamed by media, every party, ECP for election rigging ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Jzaib said:


> these are charges ... as we said PTI said they can even verify all the seat that PTI win ..who are we crying fould ..it was the clown from london which was crying when he was blamed by media, every party, ECP for election rigging ...



well you can say, that all the chors like yourselves were crying chori because u didn't realise u were chors yourselves

long time ago i already said rigging was done by each and every party and im not excluding MQM, every party did rigging including your pure, dry cleaned PTI

please wake up from deep slumber smell the coffee, somebody is making burger bachas fools


----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


> seriously man, admit, a huge let down, t*here is no shame in admitting one's fault*
> 
> i know you guys are in a deep shock but get over it move on, you guys still have a long time enough to prove yourselves, time is still there, opportunity is there,* grab that opportunity before it all slips away!*
> 
> 2 din me party bana ke 1 billion rupees spend kerke ap ne aik provincial authority haasil ker le he, use tht opportunity


for first bold part .. we dnt take imran khan as God, we dnt feel ashmed to admit faults .. but will ur british leader will accept the murder of 100 people .. the money loundering, the extortion..? bhie dont be a hipocrate . thats why i dont take MQM seriously..

2. *grab that opportunity *we are not mqm , jo jis k saath b government mei shamil honay ka muqa milay nhie chorti .. we are not oppuertunits .. power or no power ..Pti still have some principles



W.11 said:


> u guys are unspeakably shameful and disgusting to the core, brain washed and blind folded
> 
> wake up bhai lol
> 
> somebody is fooling u guys badly, wake up and smell the coffee please


lolzz .. i like the mqmers ablity to run away from topics.. i didnt find any answer to my questions .. that when u ask us to admit our faults ..why dont u accept ur crimes ..but u cleverly tried to change the topic ...



W.11 said:


> i can already sense u guys never learn from your mistakes
> 
> every party has fooled people by slogans of naya pakistan, roshan pakistan roti kapra makan


and some has stolen their mandate and put them in *bori's *when they dont vote them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Jzaib said:


> and some has stolen their mandate and put them in *bori's *when they dont vote them



you guys never had any mandate admit of KPK, u rigged into winning the KPK govt and now too incompetent to run it



Jzaib said:


> 1. for first bold part .. we dnt take imran khan as God, we dnt feel ashmed to admit faults .. but will ur british leader will accept the murder of 100 people .. the money loundering, the extortion..? bhie dont be a hipocrate . thats why i dont take MQM seriously..
> 
> 2. *grab that opportunity *we are not mqm , jo jis k saath b government mei shamil honay ka muqa milay nhie chorti .. we are not oppuertunits .. power or no power ..Pti still have some principles



1. you guys are bhatta khors, land grabbers, killer etc, but guess what u would never admit that  why doesn't imran charge altaf of all these charges u say in london, why he so scared?

2. lol PTI and principles? like wht, doing alliance with QWP and JI to get into power, u guys are only opportunists, all the dharnas and zero performance, if its not opportunism then what?

and please don't compare urselves with MQM, it proved long time ago through mustafa kamal, kanver naveed jamil etc


----------



## Leader

W.11 said:


> i can already sense u guys never learn from your mistakes
> 
> every party has fooled people by slogans of naya pakistan, roshan pakistan roti kapra makan



what you dont sense is any sense at all and have a reading comprehension problem as well. but again as you wish call it rigging, though its mismanagement in 6 polling stations, wont make a difference in status !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


> you guys never had any mandate admit of KPK, u rigged into winning the KPK govt and now too incompetent to run it
> 
> 
> 
> 1. you guys are bhatta khors, land grabbers, killer etc, but guess what u would never admit that  why doesn't imran charge altaf of all these charges u say in london, why he so scared?
> 
> 2. lol PTI and principles? like wht, *doing alliance with QWP and JI *to get into power, u guys are only opportunists, all the dharnas and zero performance, if its not opportunism then what?
> 
> and please don't compare urselves with MQM, it proved long time ago through *mustafa kamal*, kanver naveed jamil etc


that mustafa kamal that showed some progress left mqm.. bhie how can u accuse us of making alliance .. ab Mqm ish baat k tanay tu deh nhie sakti ..sub k samnay sir jhuka letay hain


----------



## W.11

Leader said:


> what you dont sense is any sense at all and have a reading comprehension problem as well. but again as you wish call it rigging, though its mismanagement in 6 polling stations, wont make a difference in status !



u can make any excuse but now *in front of the world*, u are riggers, cheaters who got humiliated in a very bad way


----------



## Jzaib

Leader said:


> what you dont sense is any sense at all and have a reading comprehension problem as well. but again as you wish call it rigging, though its mismanagement in 6 polling stations, wont make a difference in status !


Easy Win hai PTI Key Liye No worry 5000 Votes main Sey 200 Bhi Miley Toh #PTI Jeey Gaye gey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Jzaib said:


> that mustafa kamal that showed some progress left mqm.. bhie how can u accuse us of making alliance .. ab Mqm ish baat k tanay tu deh nhie sakti ..sub k samnay sir jhuka letay hain



again bringing stupid arguments

the entire local body setup is under your control, what changes u have brought in local administration in terms of ability and performance in last 8 months?

nil nada zilch


----------



## Leader

W.11 said:


> u can make any excuse but now *in front of the world*, u are riggers, cheaters who got humiliated in a very bad way



you can blah blah all the words you know, but goes on to show your frustration.



Jzaib said:


> Easy Win hai PTI Key Liye No worry 5000 Votes main Sey 200 Bhi Miley Toh #PTI Jeey Gaye gey



I know but the poor terrorist mqmer is just doing a monkey dance in his frustration, and lack of evidence behind his nonsensical allegations !

I mean come on the article is clearly up there for anyone to read and comprehend, but he still insist !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


> u can make any excuse but now *in front of the world,* u are riggers, cheaters who got *humiliated i*n a very bad way


how are we humilated .. we got more votes then u .. more seats .. u have mandate in few cities .PTi has mandate in whole pakistan .. ur leader is a british citizen our leader is pakistani leader, ur leader is ugly, our leader is good looking, ur leader got us embarrace infront of world , our leader is loved all over the world .. ur leader offered to help CIA and offered to provide intelligence, ur leader is hated by our army .. on other hand our leader stopped nato supply and openly talk against a super power .. if thats the defination of humality, offcourse we feel humilated


----------



## W.11

Leader said:


> you can blah blah all the words you know, but goes on to show your frustration.



this is what happens when u dry clean corrupt incompetent people to win elections in a very less time

@Leader i can categorically state now, u guys need to over haul your entire system, other wise u guys will face worst failure



Jzaib said:


> how are we humilated .. we got more votes then u .. more seats .. u have mandate in few cities .PTi has mandate in whole pakistan .. ur leader is a british citizen our leader is pakistani leader, *ur leader is ugly, our leader is good looking*, ur leader got us embarrace infront of world , our leader is loved all over the world .. ur leader offered to help CIA and offered to provide intelligence, ur leader is hated by our army .. on other hand our leader stopped nato supply and openly talk against a super power .. if thats the defination of humality, offcourse we feel humilated



hahaha, u guys are so stupid, PTI has stupid followers


----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


> this is what happens when u dry clean corrupt incompetent people to win elections in a very less time
> 
> @Leader i can categorically state now, u guys need to over haul your entire system, other wise u guys will face worst failure


are u sugeesting we should make armed wings like u guys? and get bhatta to run our party and make imran khan murder 100 people then make him hide in some other country .. we dont need suggestions from MQM.. aik sher tu sambhalta nhie ha bhie tum loggon se .. and dont wry dost .. tu jitna marzi basise hoo .. khud progress deekh k kuch deer mei mind change kar loo gay



W.11 said:


> hahaha, u guys are so stupid, PTI has stupid followers


well iuf we can stand infront of a tv screen and sit on floors like a darbari and listen to this pathetic songs .. if thats make us stupid ..so for sure the we are stupid .. sanya tu sirf tusi hoo jani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

W.11 said:


> this is what happens when u dry clean corrupt incompetent people to win elections in a very less time
> 
> @Leader i can categorically state now, u guys need to over haul your entire system, other wise u guys will face worst failure
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, u guys are so stupid, PTI has stupid followers



All this nonsense you are uttering is under the false impression you got from terrorist mqm lies !

how dumb one has to be, to be terrorist mqmer, here you are a perfect example ! tch tch


----------



## W.11

Jzaib said:


> well iuf we can stand infront of a tv screen and sit on floors like a darbari and listen to this pathetic songs .. if thats make us stupid ..so for sure the we are stupid .. sanya tu sirf tusi hoo jani



too much deviated from the topic rigger

go eat some break fast now, ur mind seems to be empty

any guy accusing MQM workers of being darbari, these guys don't know 1st thing about MQM

these darbaris get elected as senators, MNAs MPAs counselors, nazims unlike ur darbaris


----------



## Leader

Edhi on 1st position with 77% votes.

two greatest philanthropists of Pakistan; Sir Edhi and Sir Imran Khan ! 

@VCheng

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

Leader said:


> Edhi on 1st position with 77% votes.
> 
> two greatest philanthropists of Pakistan; Sir Edhi and Sir Imran Khan !


who mind loosing to EDHI .. he is one of my favourite

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Jzaib said:


> who mind loosing to EDHI .. he is one of my favourite



Its not really a lose, I mean both are just awesome people !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Leader

Awwww @Marshmallow boys are in town 

@RescueRanger @Jazzbot @pkuser2k12 @A.Rafay @Peaceful Civilian @Aeronaut on new year eve in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> Its not really a lose, I mean both are just awesome people !




I am young, voted for first time in an election just because of the man in above picture..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*On Herald's Annual 2014 Cover is the winner Person of the Year poll: Imran Khan.*






Source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/418507136339943424 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=556422587785071





*Asad Umer's new year gift to PML-N.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

lots of corruption happening in KPK


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Irani ambassador met Khan !






Imran Khan with his teacher Sir Geoffery D. langlands ! 

@VCheng

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@W.11

Don't post news items without a proper source.


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader




----------



## Jazzbot

Javed Hashmi addressing public in NA-69 Khoshaab..

*PTI Asad Umar launched Insaf Complaint Cell in Islamabad*








*ISLAMABAD – Pakistaan Tehreek e Insaf (PTI) has launched “Insaf Complaint Cell” (ICC) in Islamabad to address the local issues and to guide the local citizens, PakistanTribe.com reported.*
According to the details available to PakistanTribe, the cell has been active under the supervision of Asad Umar, PTI’s Member of Parliament (MP) from Pakistani capital city Islamabad.

It’s a “grievances Redressal System” to “easing public approach to record their complaints” stated in the announcement made by PTI on different social media forums.

Asad Umar, Patron in-chief of ICC Islamabad said in his message that the people of the capital city face a number of issues and search various means to approach me for the recording and resolution of their concerns. PTI as a party committed to fundamental change. We have established a cell under my direct supervision to provide them the opportunity to record their graveness and formulate a comprehensive mechanism for the resolution of their concerns, including a follow up with the respective departments/authorities.”

Contact Detail of ICC, Islamabad:

051 538 2894, email: help@icc-isb.com.pk web: iss.isb.com.pk Facebook: AsadUmarOfficial, Twitter: Asad_Umar

Address: House No. 06, Street No. 38, Opposite Islamabad Hotel, G-6/2, Islamabad


PTI Asad Umar launched Insaf Complaint Cell in Islamabad | Pakistan Tribe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Majid khan and imran khan with Sir Geoffrey D. Langlands


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

*PESHAWAR: The provincial government has formed a six-member committee to negotiate with the federal government over its offer to handover control of the Peshawar Electric Supply Company (Pesco) to Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).*

“We have constituted a six-member committee to talk about taking full control of Pesco. Now the federal government should do the same to initiate the negotiation process on this crucial issue,” said K-P Minister for Information Shah Farman while talking to reporters at the provincial assembly on Monday. Farman said he will be heading the committee, other members of which are Secretary Energy and Power Sahibzada Saeed Ahmad, former Nepra member Abdul Rahim, former Pesco director Nuaman Wazir, Pesco Director Riazuddin and legal adviser to K-P government Shumail Butt.

As a reflection of the government’s seriousness on the issue, Farman said an 11-point agenda has been sent to the federal government in this regard.

“Despite being an electricity producer, K-P faces long hours of power outages,” he said, terming it an unjustifiable act on the centre’s part. “We also have the capacity to generate more electricity, without the construction of Kalabagh and Basha dams,” he added. After taking over full control of Pesco, he said corruption in the organisation will be eliminated.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 7th, 2014.

Committee formed to negotiate with centre on PESCO – The Express Tribune_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

http://www.naibaat.com.pk/nbfinal/ePaper/peshawar/07-01-2014/Detail/p1_10.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Imran Mahmood Ghaznavi.....


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Imran Mahmood Ghaznavi.....




Idiots will always be idiots, see his complete statement instead of cherry picking and smearing (trademark of PMLN)..





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=560349774059019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Panther 57

Jazzbot said:


> Idiots will always be idiots, see his complete statement instead of cherry picking and smearing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=560349774059019


This how people mislead others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Idiots will always be idiots, see his complete statement instead of cherry picking and smearing (trademark of PMLN)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=560349774059019


Aa rahay hain na LGBs, pata chal jai ga 



Panther 57 said:


> This how people mislead others.


Well one can't mislead the delusional.......no sir


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Aa rahay hain na LGBs, pata chal jai ga




Is this the only answer you for everything? And we'll see when LB elections will be held in Punjab, right now your riwind lions are trying hard to derail these elections somehow. Pussy cats..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Is this the only answer you for everything?


Thats the ending ground reality where things are settled for good. Not on the facebook and twitter......


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Thats the ending ground reality where things are settled for good. Not on the facebook and twitter......



Ok, chacha gee whatever you're pleased with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

jin kay dillo meim somnath kay bout hain, unko Imran khan kay biyan say bari takleef pohnchi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan with Former English Cricketer Tom Graveney at Headingley #England in 1982. Javed Miandad and (Late) Wasim Hasan Raja can also be seen in the pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Ok, chacha gee whatever you're pleased with.


It certainly doesn't please PTIians here, too afraid to face the ground realities i guess


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> It certainly doesn't please PTIians here, too afraid to face the ground realities i guess




Ok, anything else?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Jazzbot

Burger kid of PTI..


----------



## W.11




----------



## CrazyPaki

W.11 said:


>


 everyone is entitled to their opinion


----------



## CrazyPaki

some information of exactly what happened within pti during the process leading up to may 11th 
3:15 to 8:00


----------



## Crypto

W.11 said:


> mehmood ghaznavi showing his talents in karachi


How is this news related to this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

25 million dollar ring road funded by USAID


----------



## Bratva

PTI internal conflicts making it a typical political party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

should pti eventually end its alliance with JI?
@Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> should pti eventually end its alliance with JI?
> @Leader



KP govt would fall. its alliance of need. secondly the finance minister of JI is not financially corrupt, but JI itself is ideologically bankrupt IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

i was thinking along the lines of breaking up the alliance after a year, doing re-election in KPK, grab a few more seats so we don't have to worry about anything any more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> i was thinking along the lines of breaking up the alliance after a year, doing re-election in KPK, grab a few more seats so we don't have to worry about anything any more



lets see how things go, so far PTI is performing good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> 25 million dollar ring road funded by USAID




You MQM trolls are disgusting. This Peshawar Ring Road expansion by USAID was approved back in 2011: Rs8b allocated for Peshawar uplift, says Bilour - thenews.com.pk This is part of old continuous project by USAID, nothing new.

Next time do a little google before farting here.

Also for your info, Right to Information and Right to Service acts are fully functional in KPK, so if you still have any doubt, you can ask any of your MQM supporter in KPK (if you have any) to lodge an application and ask for any project details, everything will be provided, guaranteed..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> lets see how things go, so far PTI is performing good.


I'm sure even if we were to go into re election today we can probably bag a majority.


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> I'm sure even if we were to go into re election today we can probably bag a majority.



that I am sure too, but in case of re-election, the federal govt has the option of declaring emergency and postpone elections for indefinite time. so its risky.


----------



## W.11

Jazzbot said:


> You MQM trolls are disgusting. This Peshawar Ring Road expansion by USAID was approved back in 2011: Rs8b allocated for Peshawar uplift, says Bilour - thenews.com.pk This is part of old continuous project by USAID, nothing new.
> 
> Next time do a little google before farting here.
> 
> Also for your info, Right to Information and Right to Service acts are fully functional in KPK, so if you still have any doubt, you can ask any of your MQM supporter in KPK (if you have any) to lodge an application and ask for any project details, everything will be provided, guaranteed..



then why you guys were jumping up and down when khattak inaugurated charsadda ring road? 

can stop nato supplies but you guys can't stop USAID


> Khattak lays foundation stone of flyover in Peshawar
> A flyover would be constructed in Hayatabad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Khyber Pukhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak laid a foundation stone of a flyover at Charsadda ring road in Peshawar on Tuesday.
> 
> Provincial Minister for Local Government and Rural Development Inayatullah said that over fourteen billion rupees would be spent on the development and beautification of Peshawar city.
> 
> A flyover would be constructed in Hayatabad.
> 
> Similarly‚ overhead bridges would be constructed on Jamrud road‚ ring road and Spin Jumaat road.
> 
> The services of a private company is being acquired for beautification of Peshawar city.









Daily Express Urdu Newspaper | Latest Pakistan News | Breaking News









​


----------



## W.11

naya KPK


----------



## W.11

some imran pat boy was smacked on the face lol


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan today !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Epic..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

JUIF in alliance wd PP and ANP in KPK for LBE and Hving 2 ministries in federal cabinet wd PMLN now.


PTI connecting People!


hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

W.11 said:


> then why you guys were jumping up and down when khattak inaugurated charsadda ring road?
> 
> can stop nato supplies but you guys can't stop USAID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Express Urdu Newspaper | Latest Pakistan News | Breaking News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




O bhai, these are old projects either approved previously or are running projects. Why don't you use RTI law in KP and ask for official details about these projects instead of farting here..?


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*PTI leader among five gunned down near Kasur toll plaza*

A local politician belonging to Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (PTI), Maqsood Ahmed Bhatti along with his three personal guards and a passerby, was gunned down by unidentified miscreants near Kasur toll plaza on the boundary of Lahore and Kasur in Punjab on Saturday evening, DawnNews reported.

Initial police reports suggest that Bhatti was murdered for personal enmity. However, details would only be revealed after the probe, they said.

According to DPO Kasur, unknown gunmen opened fire on the PTI leader’s car, who was traveling with his three personal guards, near Kasur Liliani toll plaza. All four were killed on the spot, he added.

A passerby, who was injured by the sporadic firing, later succumbed to his wounds as well. Dead bodies have been moved to Jinnah Hospital Lahore for postmortem.

The police officer suggested that the killing was a result of personal enmity as he claimed that Bhatti had skirmishes with several people.

In a separate incident, Noman, son of PTI’s women wing president of its Lahore chapter Neelam Ashraf, was found dead in his car earlier in the day.

Citing mysterious circumstance in which his body was found, police suggested it was a suicide. However, Noman’s family alleged that he was murdered.

SP Model Town Tariq Aziz said that three suspects have been taken into police custody on family’s suspicion.

PTI leader among five gunned down near Kasur toll plaza - DAWN.COM


----------



## W.11

PPP, TTPTI alliance in Karachi


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

shireen mazai parrot hair productions






presents TTPTI


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


> shireen mazai parrot hair productions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> presents TTPTI


tumharey tu kawab mei b imran khan ata hoo ga


----------



## W.11

Jzaib said:


> tumharey tu kawab mei b imran khan ata hoo ga



ap to ulta bol gye


----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


> ap to ulta bol gye


u seem to be always obseesed with him .. even we dnt mention imran khan as much as u do ...


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Devil Soul

*Imran Khan says he is not Taliban sympathiser*
4 hrs ago | Comments (0)

HARIPUR - 

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan said that he is a supporter of Pakistan, and not a Taliban sympathiser. He held Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif responsible for Bannu bombing.

The PTI chief was addressing a rally in Haripur as part of electioneering for by-election on PK-50 Haripur-II.

He said that in May 2013 he had asked Nawaz for giving priority to peace but the premier remained busy in foreign tours.

Reacting over the recent attack on security forces convoy in Bannu which claimed lives of 22 security personnel, Imran questioned as to whom he should blame for this attack other than the government.



"I would have given top priority to terrorism instead of foreign tours. I would have made my own delegation to trigger efforts to shun extremism," he added.

Imran said he was clueless as to how the government was planning to hold peace talks.

He said he is a Pakistani and spoke for the nation and not a spokesman or supporter of the Taliban as blamed by his political rivals.

He condemned the TTP for its attack against a convoy of soldiers in Bannu that killed at least 23 security personnel and wounded 60 others.

The PTI chief also expressed shock at the use of a private vehicle for transporting the soldiers without proper security checks. He said such a move also exposed the movement of troops in advance - in itself a breach of security.

Imran said that such terror attacks by the TTP along with the federal government's continuing inability to formulate a comprehensive counterterrorism policy, has made it difficult to actually commence a formal dialogue and give peace a chance. In the absence of political ownership and a political dimension of counterterrorism involving negotiations and dialogue backed by state power, even operations were not yielding success. This is reflected in the daily killings going on unabated in Karachi while the Rangers' Operation is ongoing.

He demanded that the government either make clear its policy for fully implementing the APC mandate or call an APC to develop a new national consensus. The PTI chairman said this was the time to finally reject such conditionalities and the aid and extricate ourselves from the US so-called "war on terror".

The PTI chairman also criticised the fake cases against party activists in Punjab and Sindh and termed it political revenge.

The PTI chief said the government should hand over the control of PESCO and distribution in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, his party would lower the prices of electricity and curb power theft.

He said that PTI would introduce an updated system to provide justice, employment, eradicate poverty besides improving law and order situation in the country.
Imran Khan says he is not Taliban sympathiser | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## CrazyPaki

*ISLAMABAD: 
As the party’s popularity graph plummets in the province, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan has fired the elected president of PTI in Balochistan, The Express Tribune learnt on Sunday.*

Qasim Khan Suri, the youngest elected president of Balochistan’s PTI chapter, was quietly shown the door last week when two senior PTI leaders recommended that Khan kick him out from the party to pave the way for ‘nawabs’ and ‘sardars’ – the traditional politicians in the province.






“Imran Khan with immediate effect fired the PTI Balochistan president. Can he legally remove Suri from office? This is a big question mark,” a senior party leader told _The Express Tribune_ on Sunday.

When contacted, Suri confirmed his dismissal and expressed his anguish over Imran’s decision. “I am a diehard worker of the party and will continue to work with the PTI. It’s me who arranged the chairman’s historic jalsa in 2012, when the party stood nowhere in Balochistan. Khan knows my contribution for the party in the province,” said Qasim Khan Suri.

“The old guard of the party has been sidelined in Balochistan. Now, sardars and landlords will bring change in the province,” a furious Suri told _The Express Tribune_, adding that there is no top Baloch party office bearer in the province currently.

He added that the party won more than 22 councillor seats in the recently held local government polls.

PTI Information Secretary Dr Shireen Mazari confirmed that “Suri has resigned”.

Senior party leaders said that Suri wanted true democracy within the party ranks, but that his open criticism of Jahangir Tareen’s nomination as party secretary general without elections is a reason behind Imran’s move to remove him from this top provincial post, they added.

They said, however, that under the leadership of Qasim Suri, PTI failed to win a single seat in the May 11 elections last year. This probably led Imran to discharge him eventually, they added.

On Imran’s orders, PTI Secretary General Jahangir Tareen issued a notification which states, “Balochistan provincial and district bodies stand dissolved with immediate effect.” He also constituted an organising committee consisting of convener Humayun Jogezai, Zakariya Kasi and Mohammad Hashim Khan Panezai. “The mandate of the organising committee is to organise and enlarge the party in Balochistan, plan a membership campaign leading up to the formation of new bodies. The committee is requested to meet with the undersigned in Islamabad on January 25 to formulate a work plan.”

The development came after a confidential report of the reconciliation committee was presented by Azam Khan Swati and Ishaq Khan Khakwani to Imran, which highlighted that the PTI’s popularity fell from 37% in 2012 to zero in 2013.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 20th, 2014.
Out of favour: Imran Khan fires PTI Balochistan president – The Express Tribune_


----------



## Ahmad1996

Just heard it from somewhere that from 1st March Imran Khan has announced that all KPK educational boards shall be converted to a single board. Is this true?


----------



## CrazyPaki

Ahmad1996 said:


> Just heard it from somewhere that from 1st March Imran Khan has announced that all KPK educational boards shall be converted to a single board. Is this true?


ye most of the work is done, so you should see it sometime in march


----------



## Ahmad1996

CrazyPaki said:


> ye most of the work is done, so you should see it sometime in march


 
That's gr8, so what's the plan


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan condoling the death of late Imam of Bohra Community-Syedna Burhanuddin at Dawoodi Bohra Jamaatkhana Pindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Begeeq7CYAApgqb.jpg





Imran khan in CMH Rawalpindi


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426002218685595648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

My Post # 4000: Dedicated to my leader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tameem

Darpokh Leader

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Tameem said:


> Darpokh Leader




Nawaz Sharif or Taliban-Nawaz Sharif?
Check it out


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> My Post # 4000: Dedicated to my leader



why it didnt occur to me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

lmao watch today's protest in faisalabad haha
for one and only abid sher ali  
Faisalabad Power Lomes Workers Lost their Patience


----------



## ibrarahmed79

We Pakistani can live the USA for money but we can't help our people


----------



## Tameem




----------



## CrazyPaki

*KARACHI: 
Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf seems to be cleaning house in the two provinces in which it fared poorest in last year’s elections.*

The president of the party’s Balochistan chapter was unceremoniously removed from office a few days ago over what was claimed to be poor performance in the province. Now, party insiders have revealed that its sluggish leadership in Sindh may result in another drastic restructure.

A source within the party told _The Express Tribune_ that PTI Vice-Chairman Shah Mehmood Qureshi’s sudden involvement in Sindh foreshadows Sindh president Nadir Leghari’s failure to amass support.

“Qureshi is active in Sindh because Imran Khan is disappointed with Leghari’s performance,” the source revealed. He said the PTI chairman has tasked Qureshi with reorganising Sindh since Leghari failed to capitalise on the PTI’s vote bank.







*“A reshuffle is on the cards.”*

Another senior party official confirmed that Imran is ‘very upset with Leghari’s performance’. He said the PTI Sindh president opted to endorse a Pakistan Peoples Party candidate instead of contesting the general elections, for which he was given the ticket.

Leghari has also been accused of rigging in intra-party elections by PTI leader Ali Zaidi, who contested him for the Sindh president’s slot. Complaints have also been made against him for absence at sit-ins against rigging and other issues in Karachi.

“Leghari is still hanging in there because of his closeness to Jahangir Tareen… Qureshi has been asked to look into Sindh, keeping in mind the notion that Leghari will be shown the door,” the party official said.

Reportedly, Imran earlier asked Tareen to settle things with the PTI Sindh president owing to their closeness, but to no avail.

When contacted, Leghari rejected reports of a reshuffle and said he was away due to personal reasons. He explained the PTI vice-chairman’s presence in Sindh, saying, “Both Qureshi and I have links in the province, and we want to gather support for the party.”

“I even asked the chairman to spend more time here.”

Defending the decision to endorse a PPP candidate in the general elections, Leghari said, “My now late mother was placed on ventilator at the time, between April 13 to May 14 last year… I did not contest for this reason.”

When asked about PTI’s dwindling popularity in Sindh, he said, “How much time did Imran Khan spend here? Is that the Sindh president’s fault?”

“Should the Punjab president not also be removed for PTI’s failure to win a seat in Lahore if that’s the case?”

Qureshi also denied reports that Leghari was on his way out, and said that he will work with the elected Sindh president to improve PTI’s position in the province.

*Qureshi’s Sindh plan*

The PTI vice-chairman has been tasked with gathering support in the Mirpur Khas division, Sukkur, Umerkot, Sanghar and Karachi. Although he lost seats in Tharparkar and Umerkot in the 2013 elections, party insiders say Qureshi still has strong support in the region.

The vice-chairman himself said his recent visits to Sindh were part of a plan to gather support in the province. “We realised that as a political party, we did not pay enough attention to Sindh in the past. Even in the campaign, we did not have enough time,” he said.

“I feel I should play my role as the vice-chairman of the party and as a candidate who contested from Sindh. I have convinced the chairman that he needs to focus here.”

During his recent rally in Umerkot, with Qureshi by his side, Imran apologised for the party’s poor performance in Sindh.

“I apologise that the tsunami which started from Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa stopped in Punjab. But now we will go to every district of Sindh,” Imran had said.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 24th, 2014.
Cleaning house: Reshuffle in PTI Sindh chapter on the cards – The Express Tribune _

_interesting development, hopefully they remove the sindh president for his poor performance in the province. _


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Ahmad1996

W.11 said:


>


 
Dude have been watching you for a long time and I think you are one of those guys who support PML-N and don't mind but you are paid for it, right? As for Imran Khan asking this, every sane person shall ask that because he would be the incharge of that province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Ahmad1996 said:


> Dude have been watching you for a long time and I think you are one of those guys who support PML-N and don't mind but you are paid for it, right? As for Imran Khan asking this, every sane person shall ask that because he would be the incharge of that province.



he is terrorist mqm's paid guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad1996

Leader said:


> he is terrorist mqm's paid guy


 
Knew that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem




----------



## sur

Tameem said:


> ...



He was there to observe talent hunt scheme, sitting on benches. Decided to give a speech right there. Bars were NOT set up for his protecton like *Showbaz & Noora-bros set up bullet-proof glasses* around them.

If it was *showbaz sharif* he'll throw all players\participants out of ground & would set a HUGE stage inside the ground to do his showbazee... 






.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

IK at PTI Central Secretariat Islamabad listening to PTI Baluchistan delegation.

this is my leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> IK at PTI Central Secretariat Islamabad listening to PTI Baluchistan delegation.
> 
> this is my leader.


any news on what is going to happen with the baluchistan leader ship


----------



## BATMAN

Leader said:


>



What is he doing? 
Caption says he is asking from god (dua) at court (darbar) of god (data)
Ganj Baksh was a sufi, mujadid but people have named him god.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

BATMAN said:


> What is he doing?



He is doing that a large number of so-called Muslims in Indo-Pak-Iran-Afghan-Bangla region do. No matter how wrong it is. I used to do that too. Not anymore.
But they say; Oh! we just *read Fatihah on grave* nothing more... I understand that *praying for the dead is OK*. But one should NOT face towards the grave, that gives wrong impression to young impressionable mind of kids. Some generations later they'll be literally worshiping graves.

Do not sit on the graves *and do not pray facing towards them*.
*Sahih Muslim* 972 a,,, In-book ref:Book 11, Hadith 126,,, Online English ref:Book 4, Hadith 2121

It was narrated from Aishah that the *Prophet said: "May Allah curse people who take the graves of their prophets as Masjids*." 
(Sahih)
*Sunan an-Nasa'i* 2046,,, In-book ref:Book 21, Hadith 230,,, English translation:Vol. 3, Book 21, Hadith 2048


But don't worry guys, I will still vote for IK. We don't have any better option so far. 
Unless I myself jump into politics. hehehe 



BATMAN said:


> ...I also understand, when he *go to the grave of an army person and talk to him, as he is not dead*, ....



Whether dead or *alive-as-in-Shaheed*, as long as one is passed away from this worldly life *they cannot hear*:
Even Shaheed cannot hear. Even if they could, they cannot intercede with God on our behalf. So no use asking for their Waseelah.

*Quran:35:22:*

*اور آپ انہیں سنانے والے نہیں جو قبروں میں ہیں*

Q:35:22: but *thou cannot make those to hear **who are in graves*...

*Quran:30:52:-*

*بے شک تو مردوں کو نہیں سنا سکتا ... *

Q:30:52: So verily thou canst not make the dead to hear.

.
.
.

Once someone attributed a statement to Prophet that Prophet said dead can hear.
When Aisha(r.a) heard that, she corrected it. She reiterated that Prophet did NOT say such, rather he said something else...


_*Aisha corrected the false statement attributed to Prophet here:
Sahih Bukhari::59:317*__*: *_Narated By Ibn Umar : The *Prophet stood at the well of Badr* (which contained the corpses of the pagans) and said, "Have you found true what your lord promised you?" Then he further said*, "They now hear what I say." This was mentioned before 'Aisha* and she said, "(No) But the Prophet (actually) said, 'Now * they know* very well that what I used to tell them was the truth.' Then she recited (the Holy Verse): "You cannot make the dead hear... till the end of Verse)." (Quran:30.52)


*Aisha corrected two of the the false statement*_*s:
Sahih Bukhari:59:316: *_Narated By Hisham's father : *It was mentioned before 'Aisha that* Ibn 'Umar attributed the following statement to the Prophet "The dead person is punished in the grave because of the crying and lamentation Of his family."* On that, 'Aisha said*, "(No) But Allah's Messenger (actually) said, 'The dead person is punished for his crimes and sins *while* his family cry over him then." She added, "*And this is similar ** to the* (falsely attributed) statement of Allah's Apostle when he stood by the (edge of the) well which contained the corpses of the pagans killed at Badr, *'They hear what I say.'* *She added, "But he *_(actually)_* said now they know* very well what I used to tell them was the truth . " *'Aisha then recited:* 'You cannot make the dead hear.' (Quran:30.52) and 'You cannot make those who are in their Graves, hear you.' (35.22) that is, when they had taken their places in the (Hell) Fire."

.
.
.




BATMAN said:


> Suit your self!
> Islamic POV, dead is dead, except Pakistan army shaheed and no living being is more holy than a Pakistan army veteran.


Actually leader agreed with you.. @Leader basically said that IK was just *praying to God* for the dead. Not praying to the dead for Waseelah=intercession.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

sur said:


> He is doing that a large number of so-called Muslims in Indo-Pak-Iran-Afghan-Bangla region do. No matter how wrong it is. I used to do that too. Not anymore.
> But they say; Oh! we just *read Fatihah on grave* nothing more...
> 
> Do not sit on the graves *and do not pray facing towards them*.
> *Sahih Muslim* 972 a,,, In-book ref:Book 11, Hadith 126,,, Online English ref:Book 4, Hadith 2121


I used to do the same.... but one day it all changed by giving it an educated thought and learning the basics of Islam, if an illiterate villager do it, we pass with no comment. as i understand the darkness in rural areas, waiting to be exploited, by enemies of Islam but seriously, he is educated.

I also understand, when he go to the grave of an army person and talk to him, as he is not dead, but still he can't pull his hands out for his needs. while, Hazrat Ganj Bakhs is dead, until the resurrection day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Tameem you should be the last one to post this both nawaz and zardari give speeches behind bullet proof and also Bilawal cartoon so face reality and stop postings shit as always

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

BATMAN said:


> What is he doing?
> Caption says he is asking from god (dua) at court (darbar) of god (data)
> Ganj Baksh was a sufi, mujadid but people have named him god.



well he is probably doing a dua only. not asking the dead to give something. he is an educated and upright muslim.. so one shouldnt get a wrong impression anyway.


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> any news on what is going to happen with the baluchistan leader ship



not yet...


----------



## Leader

Nawaz Sharif meeting Sir Imran Khan at the first assembly session which nawaz attended after taking oath


----------



## Ahmad1996

Sir Imran Khan?????


----------



## Leader




----------



## BATMAN

Leader said:


> well he is probably doing a dua only. not asking the dead to give something. he is an educated and upright muslim.. so one shouldnt get a wrong impression anyway.



Suit your self!
Islamic POV, dead is dead, except Pakistan army shaheed and no living being is more holy than a Pakistan army veteran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

lol we found our missing PM


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


>


jaab chandni baan kar ratoon pey chati hai!
terri yaad ayisey mien dill koo tar-patti hai!
ganjey teri yaad atti hai? imran bhai koo?
proven hospital muk muka? lolzzz


----------



## Tameem

What's going on Ptians?? @sur @Jazzbot @Zarvan @Luftwaffe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

Tameem said:


> What's going on Ptians?? @sur @Jazzbot @Zarvan @Luftwaffe



Seems like ISPR is not happy with IK. Can someone shed some light why?


----------



## Leader

PTI MPA on Kashmir solidarity day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

*Two PTI legislators booked for cheating, forgery *
Posted on 2014-02-05 02:18:59
Xischan Javed
ISLAMABAD: A big challenge lies ahead of the PTI top leadership for purging the party of tainted legislators on the pattern of what the PML-N did in the recent past as Karachi police have booked two of its MNAs on the charges of cheating and tempering with the official gazette under Section 420, 468, 467, 471, 34 of the PPC.
According to sources, the two MNAs; Dr. Muhammad Azhar Khan Jadoon and Nasir Khan Khatak in connivance with other officials allegedly tampered, forged and fraudulently removed the entries from a notification containing the Pakistan Medical and Dental Council’s (PMDC) election results for 2013, which was sent to the Printing Corporation of Pakistan Press, Karachi.
The Memon Goth Police, Karachi registered FIR against five accused named Dr. Muhammad Azhar Khan Jadoon (PTI MNA from NA-17) and Nasir Khan Khatak (PTI MNA from NA-15), Jehanzeb Orakzai (DG Ministry of National Health Services Regulation and Coordination), Muhammad Akram Mast, Deputy Controller and Manzoor Ahmed Qureshi on February 2, 2014
PMDC was constituted under PM&DC Ordinance, 1962 which performs its statutory functions to control and regulate medical qualifications in Pakistan and in this respect the Council functions through an elected body headed by the office bearers as notified after election. The Council Member PMDC, Dr. Asim Hussain, also the Chancellor of Ziauddin University Karachi approached the Police Station Memon Goth on February 2, 2014 for registration of an FIR against the accused. According to him, the PMDC’s election results 2013 notifications were sent to the office of the Controller of Forms Karachi for publication in Official Gazette. The original notifications were received by the office of Muhammad Akram Mast, Deputy Controller Stationery and Forms on December 27, 2013 and acknowledgement was received along with payment of fee. Thereafter as per procedure, the office was obliged to forward the notification under reference to the Manager, Printing Corporation of Pakistan Press, Karachi vide letter dated January 1st, 2014 wherein the contents were tampered and forged and notification earlier published was fraudulently removed, erased from the record of the Gazette Notification. In his application to the Police Station, Dr. Asim said that the whole act of fraud and cheating was committed by Nasir Khan Khattak MNA and Muhammad Azhar Khan Jadoon MNA in order to protect their illegal and unlawful acts pertaining to Al-Razi Medical College, Peshawar and Women medical College Abbotabad as both these colleges are facing closure on the order of the Peshawar High Court, PMDC and NAB is inquiring the same.
The application further stated that PMDC is being harassed and blackmailed by these political people to achieve their illegal designs and to frustrate the functioning of the PMDC by using political influence and public position with the connivance of the Government officials working in Printing Corporation of Pakistan, Karachi and Dr. Jehanzeb Orakzai, DG Ministry of National Health Services Regulation and Coordination, Pakistan. The Memon Goth Police Station Karachi accordingly registered an FIR against the accused and further investigation is under way.
It is to mention here that the PML-N had taken action against its sitting legislators including Pervaiz Khan and Shumaila Rana for cheating.

Two PTI legislators booked for cheating, forgery

Allah Khair Karay, Frishton ki party aur burger Pakistanion kee Akhri umeed kay halat Waqai theek naheen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Tameem said:


> *Two PTI legislators booked for cheating, forgery *
> Posted on 2014-02-05 02:18:59
> Xischan Javed
> ISLAMABAD: A big challenge lies ahead of the PTI top leadership for purging the party of tainted legislators on the pattern of what the PML-N did in the recent past as Karachi police have booked two of its MNAs on the charges of cheating and tempering with the official gazette under Section 420, 468, 467, 471, 34 of the PPC.
> According to sources, the two MNAs; Dr. Muhammad Azhar Khan Jadoon and Nasir Khan Khatak in connivance with other officials allegedly tampered, forged and fraudulently removed the entries from a notification containing the Pakistan Medical and Dental Council’s (PMDC) election results for 2013, which was sent to the Printing Corporation of Pakistan Press, Karachi.
> The Memon Goth Police, Karachi registered FIR against five accused named Dr. Muhammad Azhar Khan Jadoon (PTI MNA from NA-17) and Nasir Khan Khatak (PTI MNA from NA-15), Jehanzeb Orakzai (DG Ministry of National Health Services Regulation and Coordination), Muhammad Akram Mast, Deputy Controller and Manzoor Ahmed Qureshi on February 2, 2014
> PMDC was constituted under PM&DC Ordinance, 1962 which performs its statutory functions to control and regulate medical qualifications in Pakistan and in this respect the Council functions through an elected body headed by the office bearers as notified after election. The Council Member PMDC, Dr. Asim Hussain, also the Chancellor of Ziauddin University Karachi approached the Police Station Memon Goth on February 2, 2014 for registration of an FIR against the accused. According to him, the PMDC’s election results 2013 notifications were sent to the office of the Controller of Forms Karachi for publication in Official Gazette. The original notifications were received by the office of Muhammad Akram Mast, Deputy Controller Stationery and Forms on December 27, 2013 and acknowledgement was received along with payment of fee. Thereafter as per procedure, the office was obliged to forward the notification under reference to the Manager, Printing Corporation of Pakistan Press, Karachi vide letter dated January 1st, 2014 wherein the contents were tampered and forged and notification earlier published was fraudulently removed, erased from the record of the Gazette Notification. In his application to the Police Station, Dr. Asim said that the whole act of fraud and cheating was committed by Nasir Khan Khattak MNA and Muhammad Azhar Khan Jadoon MNA in order to protect their illegal and unlawful acts pertaining to Al-Razi Medical College, Peshawar and Women medical College Abbotabad as both these colleges are facing closure on the order of the Peshawar High Court, PMDC and NAB is inquiring the same.
> The application further stated that PMDC is being harassed and blackmailed by these political people to achieve their illegal designs and to frustrate the functioning of the PMDC by using political influence and public position with the connivance of the Government officials working in Printing Corporation of Pakistan, Karachi and Dr. Jehanzeb Orakzai, DG Ministry of National Health Services Regulation and Coordination, Pakistan. The Memon Goth Police Station Karachi accordingly registered an FIR against the accused and further investigation is under way.
> It is to mention here that the PML-N had taken action against its sitting legislators including Pervaiz Khan and Shumaila Rana for cheating.
> 
> Two PTI legislators booked for cheating, forgery
> 
> Allah Khair Karay, Frishton ki party aur burger Pakistanion kee Akhri umeed kay halat Waqai theek naheen


guss its reaching to its ultimate foolish end!


----------



## Leader




----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


>


‘TTP Peshawar chief’ owns up to Tuesday’s sectarian attack
‘TTP Peshawar chief’ owns up to Tuesday’s sectarian attack - DAWN.COM
AMMAN KAA CHAND PESHAWAR MIEN?


----------



## Tameem

Aajkal Burger Kids ki Yehee Halat Hai........Akheer main Kehtay hain

Chaloo Achha huwa PTI Har Gayee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> ‘TTP Peshawar chief’ owns up to Tuesday’s sectarian attack
> ‘TTP Peshawar chief’ owns up to Tuesday’s sectarian attack - DAWN.COM
> AMMAN KAA CHAND PESHAWAR MIEN?



this particular group was trained by pakistan army, now they coming back to haunt us..


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> this particular group was trained by pakistan army, now they coming back to haunt us..


this particular group was never been trained by PAKARMY, thanks for the support of terrorists called TTp, & your great tries to defame pakarmy?



Tameem said:


> Aajkal Burger Kids ki Yehee Halat Hai........Akheer main Kehtay hain
> 
> Chaloo Achha huwa PTI Har Gayee


break toon piyer naa chokien!
double rakhein jawaan! lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

mikkix said:


> Seems like ISPR is not happy with IK. Can someone shed some light why?



ImRAWn Khan is a key element of TTP drama!



Leader said:


>



What does this suppose to mean?


----------



## batmannow

BATMAN said:


> ImRAWn Khan is a key element of TTP drama!
> 
> 
> 
> What does this suppose to mean?


dramey bazzi, woh bhi paisey ley kar?lolzzz


----------



## BATMAN

Leader said:


> Nawaz Sharif meeting Sir Imran Khan at the first assembly session which nawaz attended after taking oath



put them all in common jail


----------



## batmannow

BATMAN said:


> put them all in common jail


sure jee!lolzzz


----------



## mcuk2001



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mcuk2001



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mikkix

BATMAN said:


> ImRAWn Khan is a key element of TTP drama!
> 
> 
> 
> What does this suppose to mean?



TTP is our army creation.


----------



## batmannow

mikkix said:


> TTP is our army creation.


prove it stupid!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counter-Errorist

batmannow said:


> prove it stupid!



*sigh*


----------



## CrazyPaki

*ISLAMABAD: Chief Justice of Pakistan Justice Tassaduq Hussain Jillani on Saturday constituted seven benches and a larger bench for hearing a number of important cases during the next week, includinhg a five member bench to hear the a case on the Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) quota allocations.*

The five member bench comprising Justice Nasirul Mulk, Justice Jawwad S Khawaja, Justice Gulzar Ahmed, Justice Iqbal Hameeur Rahman and Justice Mushir Alam will hear constitutional petitions under Article 184 regarding allocation of quotas for LPG.

In early December the Supreme Court had declared the 2003 liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) quota agreement between the Sui Southern Gas Company (SSGC) and Jamshoro Joint Venture Limited (JJVL) ‘null and void’.

In its detailed verdict on the LPG quota case, the court termed the deal ‘non-transparent’ and ordered the recovery of all losses incurred. It directed the Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) to conduct a thorough probe and submit a report within a month.

“The report shall identify all those who are responsible for the failings, including the acts of criminal negligence, corruption, corrupt practices or other offences,” read the court order.

*Seven benches*

The first bench comprising Chief Justice Tassaduq Hussain Jillani, Justice Khilji Arif Hussain and Justice Sheikh Azmat Saeed would hear the cases including election matters of different members of National and Provincial assemblies.

The second bench consists of Justice Nasir-Ul-Mulk and Justice Gulzar Ahmed. The two will hear the constitutional petition regarding protection of lives and property of people residing in Balochistan. They would also hear cases regarding missing persons.

The third bench consists of Justice Jawwad S. Khawaja, Justice Iqbal Hameedur Rehman and Justice Mushir Alam. The judges will hear human rights activist Amina Massod Janjua’s application regarding missing persons and also the Supreme Court Bar Association’s application for releasing funds to complete the Supreme Court’s cooperative housing society.

The fifth bench consists of Justice Mian Saqib Nisar and Justice Ejaz Afzal Khan.

The sixth bench consists of Justice Asif Saeed Khan Khosa, Justice Gulzar Ahmed and Justice Dost Muhammad Khan while the seventh bench consists of Justice Ejaz Afzal Khan and Justice Muhammad Ather Saeed.

*Suo moto notices*

A suo-moto action regarding suicide bomb attack of September 22, 2013 on the church in Peshawar was taken.

Suo-moto action was also taken on the application filed by Additional Secretary PTI Saifullah Nyazee to recount votes in four constituencies after verifying thumb impressions.

Fourth bench includes Justice Anwar Zaheer Jamali, Justice Sarmad Jalal Osmany and Justice Ijaz Ahmed Chaudhry.

Five member bench to hear petition on LPG quota next week – The Express Tribune

read the last section Suo Moto notice on the 4 seats to come up soon, sad that it took this long to look into


----------



## mcuk2001

*Taliban ki Shariyat mein memory card mein Songs rakhne ki saza*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152169148770700


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem




----------



## Leader

khan at his home

looking at the doors remind me of my nani's house, very traditional !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tameem



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

Tameem said:


>




you idiot there was no responsibility taken by blasts in kpk and pti is in power for 8 months


while in punjab and sindh governments are in power for 5 years and 8 months 


parties in sindh are part of target killers and bhata khori and terrorism


how ppp spinned martyrdom of DSP CID into blame game while cleaning themselves from any responsibility as they are experts in selling dead bodies to there own benefits


KPK is adjacent to tribal areas from where terrorists come and also Afghanistan while karachi is far away 


with 5 years and 8 months in power and being faraway from troubled areas what is excuse of ppp and like minded parties i:e none

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mcuk2001

*Happy Valentine day*


----------



## mcuk2001




----------



## Jazzbot

mcuk2001 said:


> *Happy Valentine day*




So easy to make such pics in only few minutes time..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

PTI Chairman Imran Khan is massively popular in Australia. this is in Central Melbourne

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Q- why are IK supporters always apologetic about their leader?


----------



## mcuk2001



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

This was the sacked minister of KPK who was involved in corruption. Took IK to court over sacking..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Went for a haircut yesterday somewhere in Johar Town Lahore, took this pic.. 






Dedicated to all IK haters..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mcuk2001

Talban Khan With Muzaqrati Team


----------



## pkuser2k12

mcuk2001 said:


>






*Nawaz Sharif himself told Imran Khan that chances of success is only 40%*​


*READ TODAYS HAROON UR RASHID COLUMN BELOW*


*Nawaz Sharif himself told Imran Khan that chances of success is only 40%(Paragraph 4 of the column)*



*It was out of context by pm,Kyani meant to said terrorism will reduce 40% and not that chance of success is 40%(Paragraph 7 of the column)*​

*ISPR sources said that they are an official institute how can they negate what Prime minister said that why they did not issue an statement(Paragraph 8 of the column)*​


*I guess Gen Rtd Hameed Gul was also asleep*




*Just read today's column of Haroon ur Rashid below*


*Akhir Kab Tak*


*17-02-2014*













​
*NOW ALTAF'S SHOULD ASK HIS NEW LOVE PM NAWAZ SHARIF TO EXPLAIN THIS TO THE NATION"IF HE CAN"*




​*SOURCE:
*

*HAROON UR RASHIDS COLUMN*


*DUNYA NEWS PAPER*
​

http://e.dunya.com.pk/news/2014/February/2014-02-17/FAB/detail_img/894078_38504555.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mcuk2001




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=477515869016990





Imran Khan taking two anchors at a time, with brilliant answers, hats off !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=690329577676132





haha... kisi ko zukam bhi hota hai tou Imran Khan ki waja say !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

mcuk2001 said:


> ...


Answer is "C": muck2001





batmannow said:


> ...both of them, but mr A is huge in size?lolzzz
> he is the bigger one?lolzzx


He's one of few honest straight forward politicians we have. *We all make mistakes of decisions*, but he's not phony like other politicians. We can say he made mistakes like all others do, including Army generals. But others make *deliberate frauds* which IK does NOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*PTI's jalsa at PP81 Jhang*​








*Crowd in PP81 Jalsa,people against status quo,chaunting salogans "Koun bachaiy ga Pakistan Imran Khan Imran Khan"*​
 



*PTI's jalsa at PP81 Jhang*








*Jalsa in PP81 Jhang(Akrianwala) youth with full passion,inshaAllah Rai Taimoor Bhatti will win.*








*Ejaz Chaudhary* ‏@*EjazChaudhary*​​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

do you guys remember how many tabdeeli razakar there are ?


----------



## Kompromat

PTI to back army in anti-militant action - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

Aeronaut said:


> PTI to back army in anti-militant action - DAWN.COM


A genuine request and I'm glad he made this statement for all the PTI haters to stfu.


----------



## pkuser2k12

*KPK Kids show there love for Imran Khan and having a good time*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

somewhere in desert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

pkuser2k12 said:


> *KPK Kids show there love for Imran Khan and having a good time*


lmao


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Kompromat

I am saddened to announce that the candidate PTI has supported in PP-81 belongs to a criminal family. They are just trying to ride the PTI wave to earn a political blanket to hide their criminal/intimidation industry. Really disappointed!

This is perhaps Ijaz Chahudri playing games and Imran Khan doesn't even know about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

Aeronaut said:


> I am saddened to announce that the candidate PTI has supported in PP-81 belongs to a criminal family. They are just trying to ride the PTI wave to earn a political blanket to hide their criminal/intimidation industry. Really disappointed!
> 
> This is perhaps Ijaz Chahudri playing games and Imran Khan doesn't even know about it.


was this the anp guy ?


----------



## Kompromat

CrazyPaki said:


> was this the anp guy ?



He is a Bhatti, belongs to a family cartel. Murders, intimidation, bhatta, rapes and so on.


----------



## CrazyPaki

Aeronaut said:


> He is a Bhatti, belongs to a family cartel. Murders, intimidation, bhatta, rapes and so on.


going to be on a look out for this guy from now on

Hopefully IK introduces some serious checking mechanism before the next party election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

this the the most recent news I found.

*Politicking has picked up pace in the scenic and politically volatile Swat Valley following recent decisions by election tribunals calling for re-elections in two of the seven provincial assembly seats of the district.*

A by-election on PK-86 was ordered on January 9 this year after the election tribunal disqualified the winning candidate from Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) for submitting a fake degree, whereas re-polling in selected constituencies of PK-81 was ordered when the runner up candidate provided proof of rigging at some polling stations during the May 2013 general elections. Even though the election commission is yet to announce a date for re-polling for either of the provincial assembly seats, voters are keenly observing the political developments in the area: the most recent one former Awami National Party (ANP) leader from PK-86 Dr Haider Ali Khan’s jumping ship to the governing Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI).

Activists of all political parties of the area are waiting to relaunch the campaigning process as soon as parties announce their respective candidates, but even then, political activities are in full swing as workers try to woo voters into their respective camps.

Voters in both constituencies, especially PK-86, are expecting a tough contest amid all the political moving and shaking. However, it is too early to predict results as the polling dates have not been announced.

*PK-81*







The victory of PTI’s Azizullah Khan in the May 2013 general elections was challenged by the runner-up from Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam-Fazl (JUI-F), Habib Ali Shah, who filed a writ petition in the Peshawar High Court stating women were not allowed to cast votes in several polling stations in the constituency.

In response to his application, the court ordered re-polling in all polling stations across the constituency where women’s votes were not cast.

Sources in the Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP) shared that 41 polling booths were marked for re-polls in 22 polling stations across the constituency where women were stopped from participating. The ECP also terminated the election victory of Azizullah. Candidates from both parties, which can be considered arch rivals, have beefed up their campaign to secure the maximum number of votes whenever the date is set by the election commission. PK-81 was won by Azizullah with 13, 045 votes while Shah secured 11, 635 votes.

According to the ECP, the total number of registered women voters in the 41 polling booths is 3,600. Locals believe Shah has better chances at grabbing the seat as he enjoys support of the JUI-F, ANP and the Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP).

*PK-86*






In contrast, election fever is higher for this seat, which covers the upper areas of Swat, as Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP) ordered by-polls throughout the constituency after the winning candidate’s degree credentials were proven to have been falsified.

PML-N’s Qaimoos Khan secured the seat after beating ANP’s Haider Ali Khan and Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam-Fazl’s (JUI-F) Ali Shah, both of whom later approached the election tribunal alleging Qaimoos’ degree was fake. After its own investigation, the tribunal concluded the same and terminated his assembly membership.

As all is fair in love and politics, ANP recently suffered a huge setback when its leading candidate and former MPA Haider crossed over to PTI. However, his move resulted in the shunning of PTI’s old guard and candidate Muhammad Zeb Khan, which created a rift between old and new party workers.

Local analysts believe the ANP’s chances are dim following Haider’s move, especially considering that by-polls are to be announced soon.

This is probably why ANP, JUI-F and PPP are likely to nominate a joint candidate to defeat Haider in PK-86 and the name of Shah is reportedly under consideration as he is the strongest candidate. The disqualified MPAs brother and former union council nazim Sardar Khan is likely to be the PML-N candidate.

According to the ECP’s website, there were 134,614 registered voters in PK-86 out of which 49,454 voted on May 11, 2013. Qaimoos won with 10,687 votes, followed by Shah’s 10,302 and Haider’s 10,028.

_Published in The Express Tribune, February 23rd, 2014._

Another chance to shine: With two provincial seats up for grabs, Swat braces for re-polling – The Express Tribune


----------



## batmannow

*PTI SHOULD COME UP BIGGER RALLY THEN MQM, in support of the PAKARMY TROOPS!*
its not the time, of crazy politics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

batmannow said:


> *PTI SHOULD COME UP BIGGER RALLY THEN MQM, in support of the PAKARMY TROOPS!*
> its not the time, of crazy politics?


PTI doesn't follow it leads plus holding a rally at this point in time is useless since IK already announced support for PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ferocious

sur said:


> WOW MashALLAH​-


Great Man!


----------



## ejaz007

*PHC rules PTI Nato blockade illegal*

*PESHAWAR: The Peshawar High court (PHC) on Tuesday declared sit-in being staged by political parties in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to block NATO supplies as illegal.*

The PHC gave its ruling while hearing a petition filed against NATO supply blockade in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, arguing that it was illegal and causing harm.

The PTI and its coalition partners in the provincial government have set up NATO supply blockade camps at five points in four districts of the province since November 23 last year in protest against the US drone strikes in Pakistan.

The PTI activists were checking customs documents listing the goods being transported to Afghanistan and only those containers were being allowed to enter Afghanistan which carried goods other than supplies for NATO troops.

The protest started after a US drone had carried out a strike in the Tal area of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s Hangu district, causing several causalities on November 21 last year.

PHC rules PTI Nato blockade illegal - thenews.com.pk


----------



## batmannow

CrazyPaki said:


> PTI doesn't follow it leads plus holding a rally at this point in time is useless since IK already announced support for PA.


no, that means its just a make up , half hearted statment given by IK?
for godsake, take a stand be clear what is needed?
if not history will remember, PTI unmature hooligans, who qlkways been found confused?
whole nation, is standing against TTp terror?
whats the dam problem comming out on the street, against TTp?
if PTI can come on the streets for stopping the TTp killers drone, why not against TTp terror?
belive me, it can get upper hand in punjab


----------



## Tameem

*PTI Laundry machine still working megnaficiently.*


----------



## CrazyPaki

Tameem said:


> *PTI Laundry machine still working megnaficiently.*


wasn't he the same guy who took the case of raja rental to SC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

sur said:


> He's one of few honest straight forward politicians we have. We all make mistakes of decisions, but he's not phony like other politicians. We can say he made mistakes like all others do, including Army generals. But others make deliberate frauds which IK does NOT.



There's nothing wrong with making mistakes, my friend. But this isn't a game. After you make a mistake, you won't be able to restart and try again. This is the field of politics, and making mistakes can prove grievous to the entire nation. If your "great leader" is still making mistakes, while not recognizing the consequences of them, then please kindly tell him to leave the political arena.


----------



## Leader

Massive jalsa addressed by @ImranKhanPTI. in Jhang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=276623812501434





as always brilliant !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

@Marshmallow's playcard Happy Birthday Imran uncle !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> @Marshmallow's playcard Happy Birthday Imran uncle !!




who are these girls?


----------



## A.Rafay

Leader said:


> @Marshmallow's playcard Happy Birthday Imran uncle !!


IK ki bday ha kia? Abhi to hui thi!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

A.Rafay said:


> IK ki bday ha kia? Abhi to hui thi!!



nahi yar, purani pic kisi nay load ki tou I just shared it..



Marshmallow said:


> who are these girls?



one is definitely you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

Just saw it in Abu Dhabi mussafah road and was amazed, so I'm sharing with u guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Khalidr said:


> View attachment 18675
> 
> 
> Just saw it in Abu Dhabi mussafah road and was amazed, so I'm sharing with u guys.



awesome !


----------



## Kompromat

You see that 'moonch wala'?

He's PTI's ticket holder.

@Leader

If IK allows this lota to jump the ship, im getting very pissed off.

@Leader

If IK allows this lota to jump the ship, im getting very pissed off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Aeronaut said:


> You see that 'moonch wala'?
> 
> He's PTI's ticket holder.
> 
> @Leader
> 
> If IK allows this lota to jump the ship, im getting very pissed off.
> 
> @Leader
> 
> If IK allows this lota to jump the ship, im getting very pissed off.



lol, yeah I see that and by the looks of him, I raised by eye brow... anyway I do hope that he loses and leaves PTI for Pakistan's sake


----------



## Kompromat

Yaar yeh badmash jaraim paisha log hain. I hope you understand my frustration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Aeronaut said:


> Yaar yeh badmash jaraim paisha log hain. I hope you understand my frustration.



I not only understand but share too...

but here is the PTI official for faisal salah hayyat:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438728708380459009
I guess because of this very reason, saleh hayat is supporting him. hope people remain sane and not vote for him.. PTI must always remain hope of the good Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> I not only understand but share too...
> 
> but here is the PTI official for faisal salah hayyat:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438728708380459009
> I guess because of this very reason, saleh hayat is supporting him. hope people remain sane and not vote for him.. PTI must always remain hope of the good Pakistanis.


who's the candidate for jhang then ?

P.S. really glad that IK is entering Sindh politics this time around.


----------



## Kompromat

CrazyPaki said:


> who's the candidate for jhang then ?
> 
> P.S. really glad that IK is entering Sindh politics this time around.




Rai Taimoor Bhatti 



Leader said:


> I not only understand but share too...
> 
> but here is the PTI official for faisal salah hayyat:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438728708380459009
> I guess because of this very reason, saleh hayat is supporting him. hope people remain sane and not vote for him.. PTI must always remain hope of the good Pakistanis.



Looks like my chest beating didn't go in vain. You have no idea, how many emails i have sent to them in this reagard. I saw it coming before it was announced. 

Lets hope PTI keeps him out, or chachoo is not going to be happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

Aeronaut said:


> Rai Taimoor Bhatti
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my chest beating didn't go in vain. You have no idea, how many emails i have sent to them in this reagard. I saw it coming before it was announced.
> 
> Lets hope PTI keeps him out, or chachoo is not going to be happy.


can you pm me the email so I can bombard their mail box next time they make some dumb mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

CrazyPaki said:


> can you pm me the email so I can bombard their mail box next time they make some dumb mistake.



Its available on their website.


----------



## CrazyPaki

Aeronaut said:


> Its available on their website.


haha kk


----------



## sur

Leader said:


> Massive jalsa addressed in Jhang.





Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=276623812501434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always brilliant !




That my city, born & grew up in Jhang.​


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> can you pm me the email so I can bombard their mail box next time they make some dumb mistake.



the best way to pressurize our leadership is to tweet them...


----------



## CrazyPaki

Leader said:


> the best way to pressurize our leadership is to tweet them...


sounds good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AhsanAmin

BATMAN said:


> What is he doing?
> Caption says he is asking from god (dua) at court (darbar) of god (data)
> Ganj Baksh was a sufi, mujadid but people have named him god.



There are so many interpretations of going to Darbars and praying. The right interpretation is the emotion and thought you have when you pray and whom do you pray towards inside your mind, which is probably different for everyone.


----------



## CrazyPaki

What happened to the naya KPK pages, I wanted to post some news. :/

anyway cheers boys 
PESHAWAR : The Department of Food, KPK has phase-wisely increased the wheat quota of flour mills from 15000 tons per day to 35,000 tons per day while the quality of flour had also been improved to provide nutrition enriched commodity to the people. During the year 2013, the government was used to provide 15000 ton wheat to flour millers on daily basis, which after phase-wised increase has reached to 35000 ton per day. The statement further said that the prices of essential food items has registered stability and prices of vegetables, fruits, rice, pulses and meat are constantly on decline and all these products are in abundance and easily available.
The furthermore the department said it has also strengthened the monitoring of essential household items and their prices are under strict vigilance. Anyone found involved in profiteering or hoarding are being given punishments accordingly.
It said the employees of the Department of Food are carrying checking of each and every market on daily basis and on according to explained policy of the provincial government the employees instead of sitting in their offices have been directed for visiting bazaars and markets of their respective districts.
KP increases flour mills daily wheat quota to 35,000 tons


----------



## darkinsky

guys, is this the change imran khan was talking about?

PTI Banras MPA performance -- 25th February 2014 (00:47) - Linkis.com


----------



## Leader

PTI JALSA IN SUKKAR SINDH






Awwww... she is so fluffy fluffy cute little, pretty pretty angel like Insafian... @Marshmallow @cheekybird @Talon




hana? @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> PTI JALSA IN SUKKAR SINDH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww... she is so fluffy fluffy cute little, pretty pretty angel like Insafian... @Marshmallow @cheekybird @Talon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hana? @levina



That gal with 2 bulb like eyes and chubby cheeks is definitely cute.

What is insafian??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> That gal with 2 bulb like eyes and chubby cheeks is definitely cute.
> 
> What is insafian??



We the supporters of PTI are Insafians = those who believe in Justice...
.. from the word Insaf (Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf aka movement for justice)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

JKT giving speech






SMQ giving speech !






lala !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

we the youth brings smile on our Leader's face !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439388750238728192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

@Leader


----------



## cheekybird

darkinsky said:


> @Leader


Completely offtopic  kaho to altaf ke classic gane post karoon 



levina said:


> That gal with 2 bulb like eyes and chubby cheeks is definitely cute.
> ?



You mentioned chubby cheeks..notification mujhe agai mention ki btw Im chubby


----------



## Kompromat

cheekybird said:


> You mentioned chubby cheeks..notification mujhe agai mention ki btw Im chubby



I have a diet plan for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

cheekybird said:


> You mentioned chubby cheeks..notification mujhe agai mention ki btw Im chubby


Lol.Next time I'll take care that I dont call anyone chubby cheeks.
Btw congrats!! 
I heard you've twins now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Aeronaut said:


> I have a diet plan for you.


Sure,as long as the tention of infractions not included


----------



## Kompromat

cheekybird said:


> Sure,as long as the tention of infractions not included



You just need to be told that your hubby is having an affair. The magic will reveal itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Aeronaut said:


> You just need to be told that your hubby is having an affair. The magic will reveal itself.


Even that didnt work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> We the supporters of PTI are Insafians = those who believe in Justice...
> .. from the word Insaf (Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf aka movement for justice)



Okay then what would you call an Indian who supports your PTI and who believes in justice??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> Okay then what would you call an Indian who supports your PTI and who believes in justice??



Insafians beyond borders

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

we need to start some sort of thread for brainstorming for the next election, learn from our past mistakes and ideas for better ground root campaign. 
@Aeronaut 
@Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AhsanAmin

CrazyPaki said:


> we need to start some sort of thread for brainstorming for the next election, learn from our past mistakes and ideas for better ground root campaign.
> @Aeronaut
> @Leader




Easy. Do good work that actually changes the life of an average Pakistani and the nation will be behind you with great enthuisam and complete total support. You know how popular Narendra Modi is in India, because of the way he transformed his state where he was chief minister. So many Indians are crazy about him. Same advice holds for other political parties in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

*10 dead in attack on polio team in Khyber Agency*
DAWN.COM and ZAHIR SHAH SHERAZI





- File Photo
Updated 2014-03-01 14:15:39
Share
0 Comment(s)
Print
PESHAWAR: At least ten people including a child were killed and several others injured on Saturday in an attack on a vehicle carrying a group of Khasadar forces deployed for the security of a polio team during an anti-polio campaign in the Jamrud district of Khyber tribal region in northwestern Pakistan.

Some of those wounded in the attack are said to be in a critical condition, while the death toll is expected to increase.

Speaking to Dawn.com, Assistant Political Agent Nasir Khan confirmed that nine members of the Khasadar forces have been killed. The bomb attack damaged two vehicles belonging to the security forces.

Several of the wounded and one body have been shifted to Peshawar’s Hayatabad Medical Complex, while the remaining injured have been transferred to the nearest hospital in the Jamrud district.

According to initial reports, the incident occurred in Jamrud district’s Lashoro area while an anti-polio campaign was underway in the vicinity.

During the campaign, unknown militants attacked with bombs the vehicle of the Khasadar force personnel deployed for the polio team’s security.

The bomb attack was followed by a fierce gun battle between the security personnel and the militants. According to the most recent reports, this skirmish was in progress.

Pakistan is one of three countries in the world that continues to be affected by polio. A large number of children continue suffer from this deadly disease. However, the rampant attacks on the polio teams across the country have severely affected the anti-polio campaign.

*what IMRAN,s reaction now?*
*still need talks , offices for TTp terrorits?lolzz*


----------



## CrazyPaki

batmannow said:


> *10 dead in attack on polio team in Khyber Agency*
> DAWN.COM and ZAHIR SHAH SHERAZI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - File Photo
> Updated 2014-03-01 14:15:39
> Share
> 0 Comment(s)
> Print
> PESHAWAR: At least ten people including a child were killed and several others injured on Saturday in an attack on a vehicle carrying a group of Khasadar forces deployed for the security of a polio team during an anti-polio campaign in the Jamrud district of Khyber tribal region in northwestern Pakistan.
> 
> Some of those wounded in the attack are said to be in a critical condition, while the death toll is expected to increase.
> 
> Speaking to Dawn.com, Assistant Political Agent Nasir Khan confirmed that nine members of the Khasadar forces have been killed. The bomb attack damaged two vehicles belonging to the security forces.
> 
> Several of the wounded and one body have been shifted to Peshawar’s Hayatabad Medical Complex, while the remaining injured have been transferred to the nearest hospital in the Jamrud district.
> 
> According to initial reports, the incident occurred in Jamrud district’s Lashoro area while an anti-polio campaign was underway in the vicinity.
> 
> During the campaign, unknown militants attacked with bombs the vehicle of the Khasadar force personnel deployed for the polio team’s security.
> 
> The bomb attack was followed by a fierce gun battle between the security personnel and the militants. According to the most recent reports, this skirmish was in progress.
> 
> Pakistan is one of three countries in the world that continues to be affected by polio. A large number of children continue suffer from this deadly disease. However, the rampant attacks on the polio teams across the country have severely affected the anti-polio campaign.
> 
> *what IMRAN,s reaction now?*
> *still need talks , offices for TTp terrorits?lolzz*


can you post news here that's relevant to the thread, If you want to post anything else then start a new thread.


----------



## darkinsky

sehat ka insaf gone to the dogs


----------



## batmannow

CrazyPaki said:


> can you post news here that's relevant to the thread, If you want to post anything else then start a new thread.


wasnt thats PTI,s & IMRAN, political desk?
what progress is made by, PTI in insurring the safty of KPK pakistanis?
isnt that a relevent question?
or simply there is no, answer?


----------



## darkinsky

PTI still want negotiations?


----------



## mr42O

First give answer for 10+ year when u was in power and robbed ppl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> *10 dead in attack on polio team in Khyber Agency*
> DAWN.COM and ZAHIR SHAH SHERAZI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - File Photo
> Updated 2014-03-01 14:15:39
> Share
> 0 Comment(s)
> Print
> PESHAWAR: At least ten people including a child were killed and several others injured on Saturday in an attack on a vehicle carrying a group of Khasadar forces deployed for the security of a polio team during an anti-polio campaign in the Jamrud district of Khyber tribal region in northwestern Pakistan.
> 
> Some of those wounded in the attack are said to be in a critical condition, while the death toll is expected to increase.
> 
> Speaking to Dawn.com, Assistant Political Agent Nasir Khan confirmed that nine members of the Khasadar forces have been killed. The bomb attack damaged two vehicles belonging to the security forces.
> 
> Several of the wounded and one body have been shifted to Peshawar’s Hayatabad Medical Complex, while the remaining injured have been transferred to the nearest hospital in the Jamrud district.
> 
> According to initial reports, the incident occurred in Jamrud district’s Lashoro area while an anti-polio campaign was underway in the vicinity.
> 
> During the campaign, unknown militants attacked with bombs the vehicle of the Khasadar force personnel deployed for the polio team’s security.
> 
> The bomb attack was followed by a fierce gun battle between the security personnel and the militants. According to the most recent reports, this skirmish was in progress.
> 
> Pakistan is one of three countries in the world that continues to be affected by polio. A large number of children continue suffer from this deadly disease. However, the rampant attacks on the polio teams across the country have severely affected the anti-polio campaign.
> 
> *what IMRAN,s reaction now?*
> *still need talks , offices for TTp terrorits?lolzz*



Its in Khyber agency FATA, fully under control and management of Pakistan army, with Pakistan army claiming to have cleared the area from militants in operation.. wonder if this is how area is cleared after operation, we seem to be eternally doomed !



darkinsky said:


> sehat ka insaf gone to the dogs



clearly you dont know what is Khyber Agency, nor does ARY know. its in FATA and under army control.



CrazyPaki said:


> we need to start some sort of thread for brainstorming for the next election, learn from our past mistakes and ideas for better ground root campaign.
> @Aeronaut
> @Leader



Yes, but lets give party 2 to 3 more years..then we will identify weak points and as well as strong points !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

uuuuuuuuuuuuffffffffffffff........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyPaki

batmannow said:


> wasnt thats PTI,s & IMRAN, political desk?
> what progress is made by, PTI in insurring the safty of KPK pakistanis?
> isnt that a relevent question?
> or simply there is no, answer?


Its part of FATA not part of KPK. This area was supposed to be cleared by the army so don't point fingers at someone else 



Leader said:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuffffffffffffff........


was this for Peshawar.


----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> Its part of FATA not part of KPK. This area was supposed to be cleared by the army so don't point fingers at someone else
> 
> 
> was this for Peshawar.



no idea, guess its an old picture.


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> Its in Khyber agency FATA, fully under control and management of Pakistan army, with Pakistan army claiming to have cleared the area from militants in operation.. wonder if this is how area is cleared after operation, we seem to be eternally doomed !
> 
> 
> 
> clearly you dont know what is Khyber Agency, nor does ARY know. its in FATA and under army control.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but lets give party 2 to 3 more years..then we will identify weak points and as well as strong points !


he was the one calling for offices for the FATA based terrorists in kpk? wasnt he?


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> he was the one calling for offices for the FATA based terrorists in kpk? wasnt he?



Nothing wrong in it, if we can defuse the situation. army had had peace deals with taliban 














9 peace deals least to recall...but always droned by American drones.


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=696087053767051





Exclusive interview for Euro news


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152029528494527


----------



## Leader

awwweeeeeeeeeeeeee........ she is so cute...


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> awwweeeeeeeeeeeeee........ she is so cute...


ohh more to the secret accounts of IK?
guss 300 million USD not enough?lolzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> ohh more to the secret accounts of IK?
> guss 300 million USD not enough?lolzzz



....


----------



## Leader

taking oath.. I can understand why Qasuri is not taking oath, but Mehmood ur Rashid should have his hand raised.


----------



## CrazyPaki

Naya KPK | News & Updates on the development in KPK. | Page 141
This is the link to Naya KPK, it's been moved to the economy section


----------



## AhsanAmin

I will also want to cite my thread here so that somebody in KPK government might actually consider working with professionals on my suggestions or their modified versions. It might also give people incentive to give good suggestions in the same thread, their own thread, or directly to KPK Government.

Some Suggestions For KPK Government Towards Economic Uplift Of The Province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O

Lol 300? First if it was 3million. And money in collected in PTI account not Imran Khan. Every ting is online on web not like mqm who is caught for money laundering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Leader

CrazyPaki said:


> Naya KPK | News & Updates on the development in KPK. | Page 141
> This is the link to Naya KPK, it's been moved to the economy section



Yes I am trying to make it come back to where it really belongs.


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=697462130296210





Chairman Imran Khan talks to PTI's Provincial leaders in Lahore. He gives a recipe for success and talks about Leadership qualities that PTI leaders must have. A very important speech for all PTI supporters!


We live together, die together ! InshAllah 

@Jazzbot @CrazyPaki @Aeronaut @RescueRanger

@mr42O @nuclearpak @Rafael

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Leader said:


> He gives a recipe for success and talks about Leadership qualities that PTI leaders must have.



Like submitting to the extremists and making a mockery of himself in front of the country?
Oh lolz, come on buzdil khan, give it a break.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

#PTI holds a huge Candle Lit Vigil at #MazareQuaid


----------



## Leader

today


----------



## Jango

The difference!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> today


PESHAWAR- Pakistan’s Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) Minister of Health and Information, Shaukat Yousafzai, today said that they were ready for assistance of the Taliban office in the province in order to step forward for peace establishment in the country.

KPK minister Shaukat Ali Yousafzai was addressing a press conference in Peshawar, the provincial capital of KPK. During an anti-polio campaign he said that they were ready to play role in peace establishment.

Yousafzai reiterated that assistance would be provided to Taliban for an office opening in the province as they offered before but faced severe criticism from many political circles.

KPK government wishes a health and polio-free society. The provincial government is taking significant steps in this regard but controlling terrorism is out of our reach, he said.

He added that it was necessary to make dialogues successful. The federal authorities and the Taliban militants should exhibit responsible behavior and seriousness, he concluded.

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf wants Taliban office in Pakistan


really a great difference?


----------



## Leader

Sir Imran Khan addressing inaugural ceremony of 12th three day International Cancer Symposium of SKMH


----------



## CrazyPaki

any news on when the next jalsa in Sindh is going to commence ?


----------



## Leader

sprints !! 

@CrazyPaki @Jazzbot @Aeronaut @RescueRanger @Marshmallow @Talon @levina  @pkuser2k12 @A.Rafay @cheekybird @Pukhtoon @chauvunist @Spring Onion

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


>


ready for another fast spell?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

Leader said:


> @Jazzbot @Aeronaut @RescueRanger @Marshmallow @Talon @levina  @pkuser2k12 @A.Rafay @cheekybird @Pukhtoon @chauvunist @Spring Onion


Niceeeeeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Dunya News: Must Watch Page : PM meets Imran Khan: Discusses national security, Taliban dialogue

*PM meets Imran Khan: Discusses national security, Taliban dialogue 2014-03-12 20:32:16*


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

Chairman @ImranKhanPTI with DG of @WHO Margaret Chan during a press conference in Islamabad


----------



## batmannow

i will still, be on the opposing side, but as a result of my blood relations with him, just not political side, i accept he is healthy & fitter then others of his age?
& thats not a lie?


----------



## Dubious

Leader said:


> sprints !!
> 
> @CrazyPaki @Jazzbot @Aeronaut @RescueRanger @Marshmallow @Talon @levina  @pkuser2k12 @A.Rafay @cheekybird @Pukhtoon @chauvunist @Spring Onion


Who what how? Whats this?


----------



## batmannow

Talon said:


> Who what how? Whats this?


dont you see, he is flying?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

batmannow said:


> dont you see, he is flying?


who is he? and no I dont see


----------



## A.Rafay

Talon said:


> Who what how? Whats this?


He is Imran Khan, jogging in his mansion at bani gala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

A.Rafay said:


> He is Imran Khan, jogging in his mansion at bani gala.


Pix not really clear could be anyone! And whose stalking him in every pix?


----------



## Leader

Talon said:


> Who what how? Whats this?



you know, you cannot play with my emotions by saying this, no you cannot !! 



Talon said:


> Pix not really clear could be anyone! And whose stalking him in every pix?



o bibi ankho ka ilaaj kerwao..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> sprints !!
> 
> @CrazyPaki @Jazzbot @Aeronaut @RescueRanger @Marshmallow @Talon @levina  @pkuser2k12 @A.Rafay @cheekybird @Pukhtoon @chauvunist @Spring Onion


How old is he now???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

levina said:


> How old is he now???



Around 60.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyPaki

Aeronaut said:


> Around 60.


haha I wish I'm in that good of shape once I hit 60.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443727351206391808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443728427850690560

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> sprints !!
> 
> @CrazyPaki @Jazzbot @Aeronaut @RescueRanger @Marshmallow @Talon @levina  @pkuser2k12 @A.Rafay @cheekybird @Pukhtoon @chauvunist @Spring Onion


wow he is still so active even at this age....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

one more boy was needed in T.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## AhsanAmin

Some Suggestions For KPK Government Towards Economic Uplift Of The Province

Transforming Agriculture in Pakistan into a Dynamic Part of Our Economy

Agriculture in Pakistan employs about half of the population of Pakistan and contributes about a quarter to our GDP. One of the major reasons behind the slow growth in agriculture are low literacy level in the villages, employing backward and inefficient techniques in agriculture, very slow modernization and very little value addition in the raw agricultural produce. The purpose of this blog is to give suggestions towards a better, coherent and organized model of agriculture as opposed to current haphazard agricultural practices.

God has given our country a very fertile land. He also gave us a great weather — temperature, winds and rainfall pattern change quite dramatically across different parts of the country and along various seasons. And as we go from one corner of our country to the other corner, the varied mix of the weather parameters changes from one extreme to the other extreme. And we also have one of the best irrigation systems in the world.

All of the above factors decide what would be the optimal set of crops, vegetables, or fruit that would give maximum returns to the farmers and landowners. And if we want to make the best of our land and our enterprising people, we must take into account the benefits of value addition and processing of the raw agricultural produce.

Since most of our farmers are uneducated, in the world of information and technology, they usually cannot make the best decision about what to grow in their lands, and mostly just copy the more successful farmers in their area. This leads to inefficient haphazard agricultural practices that are mostly suboptimal when it comes to benefit to the farmer and rest of the community.

I am trying to give ideas about more organized agriculture. To describe the gist of my suggestions in a nutshell, I will try to give the following ideas and explain them later in the article.

1. The government must actively help the farmer with expert advice throughout the crop cycle including the choice of crop that the farmer would grow on his land.

2. The government will strongly encourage value addition and processed food preferably close to rural areas where the raw crop is grown.

3. The government will try to encourage microfinance banks and agricultural banks to work closely with the farmer.

4. The government will encourage formation of cooperative companies run by people with technical and industrial talent and business acumen who would work to add value and process the raw food grown in the villages. Farmers would also have a stake in these cooperatives.

5. There will be some form of insurance that would protect farmer from extreme crop damage from the calamities of the weather. The insurance would not cover man-inflicted losses.

6. The government will ask vocational institutes to impart skills related to food processing and value addition. They will also introduce programs related to culinary skills especially for women.

7. All of the above different but related operations must build on each other and work seamlessly together.

I would also suggest that large number of teams comprising three professionals would visit the farmers and their lands every week or two weeks. The members of the team would be

a. Technical Advisor related to agriculture.
b. Financial Advisor
d. Agricultural/Microfinance bank advisor

The teams will periodically visit each farmer and discuss with him and among themselves the developments and progress related to his crops and the related financial and logistics matters.

I start by defining the role of the Technical advisor. He will inform the farmer and rest of the group regarding technical issues regarding farmer’s crop. This would include everything from choice of crop, weather and temperature, pest control, optimal watering times and other factors to achieve a good yield.

Financial Advisor will help the farmer in financial decision making at the micro level. He will also discuss with the farmer the risks and rewards related to both his decisions and vagaries of the nature/weather. He will advise the farmer how to cope with financial problems and related difficulties keeping in mind the farmer’s financial standing. He will also explain how loans or aid from the government and loans from the Microfinance bank can help him throught the crop cycle and later. Financial Advisor will give possible projections of costs of input to the agriculture cycle of the crop and will also project most probable scenarios of how much his crop would fetch in the market. He would also help the farmer on practicalities of buying inputs for his crop and when to sell his harvest.

Microfinance Advisor will discuss with rest of the group how his bank can help in different scenarios and he will also try to protect the interests of his bank and will try to counter any possibility of deception and fraud.

All of the three categories of professionals mentiond above would be rigorously trained to help the farmer and would be taught through case studies of hundreds of possible and real world scenarios.

Since the success of the farmer rests on the successful working of the group, I will state again that the group will help the farmer in his choice of the crop/fruit/vegetable considering weather, nature of the land, availability of water, farmer’s savings, and potential reward from the crop grown on his land while taking into account government’s loans and aid and microfinance bank’s loans. The group will also consider the benefits to the farmer from any possibility of value addition and food processing.

After working towards the optimal and successful harvest in a properly planned manner, the next step for the government is to work towards value addition by industrial processing and preservation of the agricultural produce. There are several traditional and some other novel ways to achieve this objective. The traditional approach would be to make jams, pickle and ketchups etc. A slightly better way that complements the first approach would be to preserve the fruit and vegetable in cans. Since canning is both expensive and environment unfriendly, we could use tetra pack like boxes and pouches with several aluminimum linings to preserve the fruit and vegetable while pasteurizing them in the industrial process of packing in the boxes/pouches. I am very confident that such aluminium lined boxes and pouches can easily be made that would preserve the freshness of processed fruit and vegetables. This approach will be cheaper than traditional canning of fruit and vegetables.

Even more novel and innovative approach to value addition would be to prepare great classis Baluchi, Pashtun, Punjabi and Sindhi meals/cuisine under supervision of some of the best chefs, and package them in aluminium lined tetra pack boxes and sell them in both local and export markets. These specially prepared meals would be liked by Pakistani, Indian, Afghan, Iranian and Turkic diaspora abroad in western countries. I am very confident that this new line of business would become very successful quite soon if we could execute it with tact and competence. In Europe, there are a large number of very small family held companies that prepare high quality exotic food and this category makes significant enough part of trade within European nations. Though this would be misleading that we could come at par with those companies in a few years, we can certainly establish food brands that start to get noticed everywhere in the world and start gaining some popularity.

One could also suggest that several clusters of villages could make value addition cooperative companies with some help from the government. These cooperative companies would compete with other domestic privately held companies in the area of food processing. These cooperatives would run the industrial operations of preserving raw food and preparing processed food and later market them in national and international markets. Farmers, the farmers advisory group, industrial workers, technical staff and management would be given appropriate holding of shares in these cooperatives while some stock of shares will be floated on national stock exchanges. If the cooperatives become successsful, they could help in social uplift of the areas by building good schools, and hospitals.

I also suggest that Vocational schools would be set up to teach skills related to food processing and preservation. This kind of training is virtually non-existant in current vocational schools and if the government takes steps to promote organized and value added agriculture, this line of training must be a special priority in the vocational schools. The schools might also teach culinary skills and encourage their students to learn and experiment with local and international cuisine at some special vocational centers located in larger cities.

Another suggestions is to do some sort of crop protection insurance for the farmer against extremem damage to crops by the weather.

I would like to end this article by saying that people of Pakistan have great hope for their future and they do think that both political parties must do whatever they can to eradicate poverty and take our country towards a better future. If the current governments systematically take action for better future of Pakistan, we will indeed emerge as a successful nation and we look towards these political parties for that.

To our leaders, I quote some lyrics from a Coke Studio Song by Alamgir.

Steer it most cautiously, boatman
This boat of mine with a broken rim
The river seems endless as if there were no shore
Whether rainclouds rumble
Take us across to the other end, boatman
However loud these river ******** roar
Help me get my boat to the shore, boatman
Take us across to the other end, boatman

The Blog can be read at:Transforming Agriculture in Pakistan into a Dynamic Part of Our Economy | ahsanamin2999
For my other blogs, please see:ahsanamin2999 | Smile! You’re at the best WordPress.com site ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

3 times salary increase in KPK assembly, from 37 thousands to 1 lac 2 thousand, bravo, naya KPK, naya pakistan mubarak ho

خیبر پختونخوا: ارکان اسمبلی کی اپنی تنخواہیں اورمراعات بڑھانے کی منظوری
















Print VersionMarch 22, 2014 - Updated 150 PKT








پشاور…خیبرپختونخوااسمبلی نے ہزارہ سمیت نئے صوبے بنانے اور صوبے کا نام تبدیل کرکے ہزارہ پختونخوارکھنے کی قراردادیں منظورکرلیں۔ ارکان اسمبلی نے اپنی تنخواہیں اورمراعات بڑھانے کی منظوری بھی دے دی۔خیبرپختونخوا اسمبلی میں کسی معاملے پرحکومت اوراپوزیشن میں اختلافات معمول کی بات ہے لیکن جب ہزارہ سے تحریک انصاف کے رکن سردارادریس نے ہزارہ سمیت نئے صوبے بنانے کی قرارداد پیش کی تونہ صرف اپوزیشن بلکہ خود حکومت کے اپنے اراکین بھی تقسیم رہے اورحکومت کے ترجمان نے اپنے ہی رکن کی قرارداد کی مخالفت کردی۔ ایوان میں صوبہ ہزارہ کی قرارداد کی گونج ابھی ختم بھی نہ ہوئی تھی کہ صوبائی وزیرشوکت یوسفزئی نے خیبرپختونخواصوبے کانام تبدیل کرکے ہزارہ پختونخوارکھنے کی قرارداد پیش کردی، دونوں قراردادیں کثرت رائے سے منظورکرلی گئیں۔ صوبے اورناموں کے معاملے پراختلافات کاشکار سیاسی جماعتوں کے یہ ارکان صرف اپنی تنخواہوں اورمراعات میں اضافے کے معاملے پرمتفق نظرآئے اورانہوں نے اپنی تنخواہیں ومراعات37ہزارروپے سے بڑھاکرایک لاکھ دوہزارروپے کرنے کی متفقہ منظوری دے دی۔​


----------



## darkinsky

تبدیلی کے نعرے کا مطلب اسٹیٹس کو - URDU.DAWN.COM​


----------



## Tameem

Roznama Dunya

Loot Kay Buddho Ghar ko Aye


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447448889688596480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447449630352367616

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

I like Shoaibi not because he is praising Imran like a god, but because he is inside out same guy... even admitted the fact that his talent is wasted, which is so true.. @Jazzbot @levina @A.Rafay @pkuser2k12

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> I like Shoaibi not because he is praising Imran like a god, but because he is inside out same guy... even admitted the fact that his talent is wasted, which is so true.. @Jazzbot @levina @A.Rafay @pkuser2k12


Wow!!
He's so honest.
I enjoyed MuraliDharan 's request to Shoaib.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

naeem ul haq PTI's central Vice President and Head of the Chairman Office PTI bank default document






Ali Sajjad Shah - Timeline Photos | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## nangyale

darkinsky said:


> naeem ul haq PTI's central Vice President and Head of the Chairman Office PTI bank default document
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Sajjad Shah - Timeline Photos | Facebook



Wow 
Am I reading it correctly PTI's central Vice President is declaring default.
Bloody corrupt bastards


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

[media]




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152068861649527





[media]




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152068844859527





good old 23rd march revolution jalsa of PTI ! 

@levina our revolution stolen in elections

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

can't stop laughing


----------



## Leader

25th of March 1992 King Khan did the honor ... you got to see who rules the world !!!


----------



## CrazyPaki

PESHAWAR: An election tribunal on Tuesday declared null and void the election of MNA Nasir Khan Afridi on the NA-46 seat (Tribal Area IX) of the National Assembly, and ordered a re-election in the constituency.

The tribunal’s decision was in response to a petition filed by Senator Hamidullah Jan Afridi and another candidate who had contended for the seat, Iqbal Afridi, from Pakistan the Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI).

The petitioners had alleged rigging in NA-46 and had claimed that Nasir Khan's success was engineered.

Riaz Ahmed Khattak, deputy registrar of the tribunal, confirmed to Dawn.com the MNA’s disqualification. He added that the tribunal had requested the Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP) to make arrangements for a re-election in the constituency.

The NA-46 constituency is situated in the Khyber tribal region in Pakistan’s Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata).

Last year during the general elections, the voting process in the region had not gone down smoothly on account of several incidents of violence, including ransacking of polling stations. As a result, re-polling was held on 21 polling stations for the seat on June 5, 2013 and Nasir Khan was declared winner.

At the time, PTI candidate Iqbal Afridi had accused the local administration of playing the main role in ensuring Nasir Khan’s success “by polling fake votes”.

Iqbal Afridi had also claimed that the election was fully engineered and nobody could call it free, fair and transparent.
Tribunal disqualifies MNA, orders re-election on NA-46 - DAWN.COM


----------



## darkinsky

Naya Pakistan of PTI: Insaf Student Federation leader arrested on charge of child Abuse


----------



## CrazyPaki

darkinsky said:


> Naya Pakistan of PTI: Insaf Student Federation leader arrested on charge of child Abuse


I find it odd after PML-N came in power all of a sudden anyone related to IK is getting in big trouble, especially true if you look at the track record of punjab police.


----------



## darkinsky

CrazyPaki said:


> I find it odd after PML-N came in power all of a sudden anyone related to IK is getting in big trouble, especially true if you look at the track record of punjab police.



i don't think its political because the guy who registered FIR was the father of the child who used to go to his sister for tuition, why would some one use his own child to say his child got molested by him? i don't think someone would be that crazy to do that


----------



## CrazyPaki

darkinsky said:


> i don't think its political because the guy who registered FIR was the father of the child who used to go to his sister for tuition, why would some one use his own child to say his child got molested by him? i don't think someone would be that crazy to do that


Again why at this time, why not a year back or 2.


----------



## Leader

Today i came to lahore for bzns purpose.. in the evening at
jail road near mazang chungi suddenly i saw this man.....
Oh my God i cant describes my feelings...
When i meet him he askes me for lassi.. Sardar g apko lassi
pilaon???
I was looking at him with wet eyes and think how much he
loves PTI how much he love Pakistan....
And that time i feel too much proud to be Insafian..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## molson4u

Conqueror said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Post and share everything related to PTI, Imran Khan's political carrier, campaigns and events coming ahead.
> 
> *Website:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf
> *Facebook:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf [Offical page] | Facebook
> *Twitter:* PTI - Twitter
> *YouTube:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf - YouTube
> 
> "All our national life stooges of the past and present colonial masters have led us. Their contribution has been merely to mortgage our children's future and short change our dignity by making compromises under the guise of the much-abused supreme national interest."
> 
> Our Ideology
> 
> As a nation we cannot progress as long as our economy depends on handouts from international lenders and donors. The policies of international lenders have strangulated the capacity of the ordinary citizen to live a life of dignity. We must strive for self-reliance. The goal of self-reliance does not in any way imply that we isolate ourselves from the global economy. It only shows our conviction that by restoring the trust of the people in public institutions we can harness their potential and mobilize them for a better tomorrow.
> 
> We offer a new and credible leadership that is committed to restoring Pakistan's political and economic sovereignty by building a new bond of trust between the government and the people. Only through the active participation of the people can we collectively mobilize our human and material resources to forge ahead on the road to a confident and self-reliant nation.
> 
> We are committed to political stability through credible democracy, transparency in government and accountability of leadership. We believe in federalism and functional autonomy to the provinces.
> 
> We strive a moderate society that banishes hatred and religious bigotry. We are focused on addressing the root causes of religious extremism, which are injustice, poverty, unemployment, and illiteracy while Islam and the Two-Nation Theory remain the bedrock of Pakistan's foundations, religious dogma must not be used to whip up passions to create fear in society. On the contrary, a truly Islamic society advocates tolerance, moderation and freedom to practice the religion of one's choice without fear. Sectarianism is a curse that must be eliminated from society.
> 
> Our family values bind society. We must preserve and strengthen them, as they are our strengths for the future. Despite the grinding poverty and injustice, it is the structure of the family that keeps the social fabric intact. Mere passing laws do not change ground realities that force parents to send their children to work. We cannot ignore the present dismal of the children in terms of their right to healthcare, nutrition, and education. Our mothers need to be healthy and educated to properly nurture our young.
> 
> An Islamic Society must care for its senior citizens who are most vulnerable. They need special attention and care as not only are they vulnerable, but also most valuable and yet most neglected part of society.
> 
> Pakistan is a great experiment in nurturing and sustaining political unity among diverse people based on common ideology. Despite the common strands of national unity, we have rich and diverse cultures, including those of the religious minorities. Cultural and ethnic diversity doesn't bring discord but makes our society rich and tolerant. We must nurture and allow every opportunity for this diversity of culture and traditions to flourish.
> 
> Our Mission
> 
> To establish a just society based on humane values while continuously upholding the self-esteem of the nation. The PTI will restore the sovereign and inalienable right of the people to choose political and economic options in accordance with our social, cultural, and religious values. We are broad-based movement for change whose mission is to create a free society based on justice. We know that national renewal is only possible if people are truly free.
> 
> Our leadership approaches the people with sincerity and a sense of history and we pledge to commitment to:
> 
> Freedom from Political, Economic and Mental Slavery - A self reliant modern Islamic Republic
> Freedom from Injustice - Inexpensive and quick dispensation of justice
> Freedom from Poverty - 50 percent increase in per capita income in 5 years
> Freedom from Unemployment - Two million new jobs every year
> Freedom from Homelessness - 2.0 lac new housing units every year and complete ownership right to millions living in Katchi Abadis
> Freedom from Illiteracy - Full literacy in 5 years
> Freedom to Generate Wealth
> Freedom from Fear - Complete Freedom of thought and expression
> Freedom for Women - Free education up to Matric for girls from poor households.
> Equal right for minorities - no religious discrimination
> 
> Hope a better Pakistan - JOIN US:
> 
> Member Registration



Fall of Great Khan


AN EYE ON PAKISTAN: IMRAN KHAN FOOLED AGAIN ???


----------



## pkuser2k12

*PTI's good governance@kpk*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/450900671945261056

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

so many ISF members were killed by PMLN, still no word from imran khan

وسیم بلوچ شہید (Shaheed_e_Insaf) on Twitter


----------



## darkinsky

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/452347499295301632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Jzaib

For all the haters .. see the people of KPK is very satisfied with the performance .... inshallah the mqm stooges with shutup with the preogess ..
the anchor in the show is most anti PTI ..still she admitted their performance and commented on the gallup survey

bay | Tune.pk


----------



## darkinsky

*KP minister transfers discretionary funds to personal account*

ZULFIQAR ALI



- File Photo_PESHAWAR: Setting new benchmark of ‘fiscal mismanagement’ in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, a provincial minister has transferred a hefty amount of money from discretionary fund to his personal account for distribution among deserving players.

Talking to Dawn, sports minister Mehmood Khan, who also holds the portfolios of culture, tourism and museums, acknowledged that Rs1.8 million had been transferred from his discretionary fund as minister to his personnel account.

His argument was that it had happened due to lack of understanding on his part regarding the system but there was no bad intention behind transferring amount from official to personal account.

“We are new to the system so it should not be misinterpreted,” said Mehmood Khan, admitting that money from official account could not be transferred to private account.

The interesting aspect is the minister instead of giving cross cheques to players had distributed cash grant to them in different districts of the province.
Under the prescribed rules, officials said the minister or any other functionary could neither keep discretionary fund in personal account nor distribute cash money from it.

“This is absolutely illegal. Nobody including minister can keep money of the provincial exchequer in personal account or distribute cash among people,” said a senior government functionary dealing financial audit related affairs.

He said this was not minister’s job to distribute government funds in cash form. According to the procedure he said the concerned department or directorate would issue cross cheques in the names of the payees to be deposited in their personnel accounts.

“Neither auditor general nor public accounts committee of the assembly will approve such cases and even penalties had been imposed on many officials for depositing government money in their private accounts,” he said.

According to the official documents provincial directorate of sports issued two cross cheques worth Rs1,000,000 and Rs800,000 each in the name of minister Mehmood Khan in December 2013 and February 26, 2014. These cheques were deposited in the minister’s personal account in a commercial bank in Peshawar.
Acting Director General Sports Board Tariq Mehmood told Dawn that cross cheques had been released on the directives of the minister.

He said the sports directorate had asked for provision of proper receipt from the respective players and its furnishing to the said office before June 30 for audit.
Interestingly, Mehmood Khan is one of the ministers whose portfolios are likely to be changed as part of the cabinet reshuffle. There is a high livelihood of his getting the ‘lucrative’ irrigation minister.

Whether he would furnish receipts of the amount he disbursed is a big question mark.

It is also interesting to note that the minister distributed the entire amount of money within a short span of three months, since receiving the first tranche in late December.

Rs1 million was deposited in Mehmood Khan’s account in the Habib Bank Limited’s Civil Secretariat branch on December, 26, 2013 and the whole amount was withdrawn on December 31, 2013.

Another tranche of Rs800,000 was deposited on February 26, 2014 and the amount was withdrawn on February 28, 2014.
“The directorate has nothing to do with cheques whether they have been deposited in the minister’s private account or somewhere else,” he said, adding that he had asked for details of the recipients.

The officer’s claim flies in the face of longstanding official directives that official accounts could only be maintained in the Bank of Khyber.

The officer in question is a junior grade 17 officer, holding the acting charge of grade 19 director general (sports).

Minister Mehmood Khan said the amount had been distributed to players and that he had directed the relevant officials to collect particulars about the recipients and fill up performa. He said the record would be submitted to the directorate very soon._


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good work needs to be appreciated and its no politics here KPK is doing well with social work and other provinces should follow similar pattern of service to general public

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

that freak is talll @cheekybird @levina @Jazzbot @A.Rafay @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cheekybird

Leader said:


> that freak is talll @cheekybird @levina @Jazzbot @A.Rafay @Marshmallow


Not safe to post your own pic here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> that freak is talll @cheekybird @levina @Jazzbot @A.Rafay @Marshmallow



Yeah he's real tall.
And that chashmish on extreme right is @Armstrong .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

cheekybird said:


> Not safe to post your own pic here








sometimes I wish Imran Khan had never joined politics... lived his life peacefully with his family.. and never taught us to dream and hope for a better Pakistan...

but other times, I think he is god-send and he aint going anywhere without finishing off what Jinnah started.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Musafir117

Leader said:


> sometimes I wish Imran Khan had never joined politics... lived his life peacefully with his family.. and never taught us to dream and hope for a better Pakistan...
> 
> but other times, I think he is god-send and he aint going anywhere without finishing off what Jinnah started.


Could I laugh or cry ?


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> that freak is talll @cheekybird @levina @Jazzbot @A.Rafay @Marshmallow


quite tall lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

KURUMAYA said:


> Could I laugh or cry ?




You should better cry..


----------



## Leader

@Jazzbot what you say?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> @Jazzbot what you say?




Wise words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=652525228154809


----------



## Jzaib

The PTI-led coalition government has already begun transforming the provinces landscape in terms of initiating measures including laws to improve the lives of the people, especially the poor, the dispossessed , the old and the widowed and the future of the country – the youth and children.

A major achievement of the PTI-led government has been the complete depoliticisation of the police so that undue favour and harassment of the poor does not take place. Police morale, always destroyed by political interference and nepotism, has risen as a result of this depoliticisation and an end to corruption within the police force through strict measures including accountability of police officers.

Health and education sectors are also witnessing major reforms including a reformed public school curriculum to match the private sector.

28 Bills have been introduced by the PTI in the Provincial Assembly and the following 23 have already been passed:
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Hotels Restriction (Security) Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Tenancy (amendment) Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Housing Athourity Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Food Safety Authority Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Local Government (Amendment) Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakthunkhwa Tibb and Homeopathic Employees (Regularization of Services) Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Medical Transplantation Regulatory Authority Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Surrender of Illicit Arms Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Public Private Partnership Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Journalists Welfare Endowment Fund Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa River Protection (Amendment) Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (Amendment) Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Agriculture Pesticides Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Deserving Widows and Special Persons Welfare Foundation Bill, 2014.
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Higher Education Scholarship Endowment Fund Bill, 2014.
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Farm Services Centers Bill,2014
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Ehtesab Commission Bill, 2013.
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Local Government Bill, 2013.
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Provincial Ombudsman (Amendment) Bill, 2013.
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Right to Information Bill,2013
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Explosive Substances Bill,2013
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Arms Bill of 2013
• The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Finance Bill, 2013.


Even a short glance at these 23 laws will make it clear how PTI has begun implementing its Manifesto of change despite the adverse security environment prevailing in Khyber Pukhtunkhwa. We challenge the other provinces to show such progress in terms of bringing about change for the betterment of the lives of the ordinary people in these provinces.




*Shireen M Mazari*
*Central Information Secretary*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

@Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> @Marshmallow


time nae hey... lots of assignments!

or phir itni gurmi mi no way??  but i wish them good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> time nae hey... lots of assignments!
> 
> or phir itni gurmi mi no way??  but i wish them good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

Leader said:


>




sir g election result ki koi update hay aap kay pas ?


----------



## Leader

pkuser2k12 said:


> sir g election result ki koi update hay aap kay pas ?



Yes we have won it by 1400 lead. it was previously won by pmln. but we snatched it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

Leader said:


> Yes we have won it by 1400 lead. it was previously won by pmln. but we snatched it.




MashAllah mubarik ho phir tu 

God bless PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

I was introduced to Islam by the man who himself was in process of finding his faith.

@Talon @Jazzbot @Zarvan @pkuser2k12 @A.Rafay

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Leader said:


> I was introduced to Islam by the man who himself was in process of finding his faith.
> 
> @Talon @Jazzbot @Zarvan @pkuser2k12 @A.Rafay


As Pirzada is a born Muslim he himself is getting confused by her answers


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> I was introduced to Islam by the man who himself was in process of finding his faith.
> 
> @Talon @Jazzbot @Zarvan @pkuser2k12 @A.Rafay




But but but.. IK is the jew agend? 

Imran Khan: My leader and my inspiration. May you live long and reform this country..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Zarvan said:


>



the future is in safe hands 

Chairman @ImranKhanPTI & senior leaders on stage right now. 18 golden years of PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=295028160660999





Mujeeb Shami's analysis on PTI's 18th anniversary


----------



## Leader




----------



## CrazyPaki

Imran finally speaks up! 
Analysis. 
Imran Khan finally spoke on the issue of GEO, a Seth owned private TV channel, bashing the National Defense institutions and he spoke hard not only condemning GEO for its frontal attacks against ISI and Army, wondering if even Indian channels had done something comparable. But more importantly he raised the issue of funding. 
Imran finally spoke is good! but one wonders why it takes Imran & PTI so much time to analyze fast developing political situations. One can understand that Imran - given allegations of supporting Musharraf and then allegations of getting support from Pasha in 2010 - may have reservations when it comes to issues related to military. He would not like to take the blame of supporting military against Nawaz Govt. Similar are the genuine concerns of so many civil libertarians. But they are wrong; politics keeps changing; different situations demand different strategies to defend the core principles; and the core principle in present Pakistan is to prevent alliances that threaten the balance of power. 
We don't need a single party so strong that civil liberties, media freedoms and independent judiciary are threatened. Nawaz govt is continuously trying to create a 'subdued/controlled military' that can give them more power over everyone inside the political system. This is the game. That is why the alliance between PM Nawaz & private TV tycoon - Mir Shakil ur Rehman - against the military is a bigger threat to democracy and civil liberties and independence of judiciary. And we don't know who is operating through Mir Shakil ur Rehman, do we? 
If Imran & PTI had taken this strong public position last Sunday then Military would not have the need or the option to rush to ISI's aid in a public way. This would have been better for Pakistani democracy. But now hopefully Imran Khan and PTI will be able to keep a watch on what is unfolding. This is pure political battle and Opposition's role is to keep a critical watch over government's actions and Imran & PTI are often slow in offering that robust opposition. If they continued to dither, remain confused, kept on taking weeks to react then gradually they will forfeit their political significance. The quicker PTI wallas understand the better it is for everyone and for Pakistan! -

Moeed Pirzada - Imran finally speaks up! Analysis. Imran... | Facebook

Man IK needs to keep up with politics this was a very good analysis by Dr Moeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=725765990799157


----------



## Rashid Mahmood




----------



## Leader

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 26180



Its a lie by Dawn.. I dont get whats Dawn's problem, they are continuously spreading false news about PTI.

This is already refuted by PTI as false.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460365230628143104

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Leader said:


> Its a lie by Dawn.. I dont get whats Dawn's problem, they are continuously spreading false news about PTI.
> 
> This is already refuted by PTI as false.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460365230628143104




I thought its correct. Sorry for not confirming first.
But in my opinion local party political leaders should not be part of any schools syllabus....otherwise tomorrow they would include AAZ in Sind board books....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Rashid Mahmood said:


> I thought its correct. Sorry for not confirming first.
> But in my opinion local party political leaders should not be part of any schools syllabus....otherwise tomorrow they would include AAZ in Sind board books....



Dawn published it, the confusion was obvious... I agree with you but its an sensitive issue and politicized one.


----------



## Jazzbot

Dashing Khan at Villa Rotana Dubai (yesterday's pic). The boy in blue shirt next to IK was from my Tabdeeli Razakar Team in NA-121, Lahore..  @Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

Imran Khan surrounded by opportunists and Imran Khan matters only because of media hype and muk muka.


----------



## batmannow

whatever , but lets see, what sunami can deliver on 11 th, well best of luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

1 million followers !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

batmannow said:


> whatever , but lets see, what sunami can deliver on 11 th, well best of luck!


Nothing happen! It's just a trick to fool public and showbazi to get attention form own supporters. Jo garjte hain wo baraste nahi.


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patriotic Khan

Find journalist Absar Alam in this picture(Image taken from Nawaz Sharif's winning speech).Find journalist Absar Alam in this picture(Image taken from Nawaz Sharif's winning speech).This speech was made during election night very early as 20% vote was counted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

BATMAN said:


>





KURUMAYA said:


> Nothing happen! It's just a trick to fool public and showbazi to get attention form own supporters. Jo garjte hain wo baraste nahi.


baboo jee,
dekhnaa key yeh MQM nahi hai joo, adhey rastey mien TUQ koo chor kar bhag jaaey?
its happening , but when the results come in the end, MQM will be standing in the stadium like ever, just like veiwers , like they are now?
thts what is the biggest reasons of MQM , s failure to emerged as a national party?


----------



## sur

*PTI's candidate Dr.Haider Ali defeated PML-N in PK-86*
-

PTI snatch Pk-86 Swat seat from PML-N in by election
-
PK-86 Swat Result, PTI Wins By-Election
-
http://ecp.gov.pk/Notification-PK-86-Swat-VII (Bye-Election).pdf


----------



## Musafir117

batmannow said:


> baboo jee,
> dekhnaa key yeh MQM nahi hai joo, adhey rastey mien TUQ koo chor kar bhag jaaey?
> its happening , but when the results come in the end, MQM will be standing in the stadium like ever, just like veiwers , like they are now?
> thts what is the biggest reasons of MQM , s failure to emerged as a national party?


Thanks for your concerns but this thread is not for we talking about! some other thread we discus it more.


----------



## batmannow

KURUMAYA said:


> Thanks for your concerns but this thread is not for we talking about! some other thread we discus it more.


friend,
i m not against MQM, i am against its bad decesions, & also against keep defending it, for worse reasons?
i am the biggest of the critics on PTI, as the same like MQM, s bad decesions?
but when ever i find, PTI with good decesions, i support them fully!
so its kind of issue bassed support of me, to anyone?
now as i said before, dont paint MQM white when its already is black?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## affan my

we will not understand PTI ideology obtuse Khan was relic. who always be done mistakes in the shape of Musharraf & squints eyes Iftikhar CH. Moron Khan doesn't eligible what he got he said that I am eradicate orthodoxy politics in Pakistan & on the contrary when we have seen on surrounding him have found EX. PPPP PIR Shah Ahmed Quershi was he a lay man. HIS follower touched the jeep tyre to be respect for there PIR & what about other parties Ex member who mingle down the herd of PTI is this kind of change Pakistan need???????


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Asad Umar giving Hanif Abbasi taste of his own medicine, left him speechless and embarrassed. 

@Leader @pkuser2k12 @Jzaib @chauvunist @Talon

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## batmannow

affan my said:


> we will not understand PTI ideology obtuse Khan was relic. who always be done mistakes in the shape of Musharraf & squints eyes Iftikhar CH. Moron Khan doesn't eligible what he got he said that I am eradicate orthodoxy politics in Pakistan & on the contrary when we have seen on surrounding him have found EX. PPPP PIR Shah Ahmed Quershi was he a lay man. HIS follower touched the jeep tyre to be respect for there PIR & what about other parties Ex member who mingle down the herd of PTI is this kind of change Pakistan need???????


its just not IMRAN who was supporting the croupt CJ, it the dam whole paid media , funded by CIA went aginst musharf?
he wasnt was a palmist, who could have known , that what this pice of crap CJ is going to be?
all he has done is to do the best, for the country in differnt situations ?
& remember every one makes mistakes , no one is perfect, no one is terminator here?
SMQ was a long time politician, he was the one who decided to join PTI, for change in pakistan, even been a minster in a sitting govt, which is enough to prove him trust worthy, reliable ?


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> View attachment 30708


doesnt need to defend him, he is not an angel for god sake, he is just a honnest leader, let him be that, its enough?
we need hummans, to lead us,not angels?
hope you get my point?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> doesnt need to defend him, he is not an angel for god sake, he is just a honnest leader, let him be that, its enough?
> we need hummans, to lead us,not angels?
> hope you get my point?









کہیں سرمایہ محفل تھی میری گرم گفتاری 
کہیں سب کو پریشان کر گئی میری کم آمیزی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=739027779472978




Imran khan all over the place.........Firoon ne mughy notice kiu diya...........firoon nay mugh se panga kiu liya....firoon yeh....firoon woh....


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> کہیں سرمایہ محفل تھی میری گرم گفتاری
> کہیں سب کو پریشان کر گئی میری کم آمیزی


leader who are those guys standing with IK? the one sitting is naeem ul haq Ik close friend!

hardly see IK in this relaxed mood


----------



## B+ Dracula

IMRAN KHAN KI "J" HOOOO
IMRAN KHAN KI "j" hooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> leader who are those guys standing with IK? the one sitting is naeem ul haq Ik close friend!
> 
> hardly see IK in this relaxed mood



dont know, heard some local party officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

@Leader 
Asalam o Alikum.... Nice to see PTI forum working here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Anoushirvan said:


> @Leader
> Asalam o Alikum.... Nice to see PTI forum working here



WSalam brother, just trying our bit to play a positive role for Pakistan...



Anoushirvan said:


> @Leader
> Asalam o Alikum.... Nice to see PTI forum working here




please also visit and contribute whatever you gather, also feel free to criticize in reasonable manner with things you disagree or are unsatisfied.

Economy & Development

Police reforms in KPK

Locate a school on map to support !!

I am non-official, neither paid nor part of PTI officially at any level. just an ordinary pakistani who believes in Imran Khan and PTI !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

oyaa yeh geo waloon koo tu , press confernces mey bullana choroo?
aur ziada drama karen tu , zara drawing room ki seer tu karao?
IK key sath kisi ko tu bethao, joo IK ki baat ko push ziada achaa karey?
perss conferences, key liya saab khan chaley gaye thay?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> oyaa yeh geo waloon koo tu , press confernces mey bullana choroo?
> aur ziada drama karen tu , zara drawing room ki seer tu karao?
> IK key sath kisi ko tu bethao, joo IK ki baat ko push ziada achaa karey?
> perss conferences, key liya saab khan chaley gaye thay?



agreeeeeeeeeed... we need some loud mouths to fix opponents..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> agreeeeeeeeeed... we need some loud mouths to fix opponents..


hey friend just think, about your cheating & voilent , conspirating opponents?
its pakistan, you need peoples to crack the hell up for them, a london grown up is just notjing against them?
zara khar-kao tu, iin dramey bazon ko?
aisey hi barey INSAAFIANS baney phirtey hoo tum log?lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

SIYASAT AUR QANOON (KIYA SIRF CIVIL HUKUMRANI KA NAAM KI JAHMURIAT HAI???) – 18TH MAY 2014
@Jazzbot 
what you think, about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=739027779472978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran khan all over the place.........Firoon ne mughy notice kiu diya...........firoon nay mugh se panga kiu liya....firoon yeh....firoon woh....




Tell me, if you are to make a choice to select a better patriotic person between Mir Shakeel ur Rehman and Imran Khan. Who will you choose and why? Answer wisely.



batmannow said:


> SIYASAT AUR QANOON (KIYA SIRF CIVIL HUKUMRANI KA NAAM KI JAHMURIAT HAI???) – 18TH MAY 2014
> @Jazzbot
> what you think, about that?




Yar, I'm in office, can't watch 34 mint video. Please provide summary so I can comment  
I've however bookmarked it, will watch it tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> hey friend just think, about your cheating & voilent , conspirating opponents?
> its pakistan, you need peoples to crack the hell up for them, a london grown up is just notjing against them?
> zara khar-kao tu, iin dramey bazon ko?
> aisey hi barey INSAAFIANS baney phirtey hoo tum log?lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


>


why angry friend ?



Jazzbot said:


> Tell me, if you are to make a choice to select a better patriotic person between Mir Shakeel ur Rehman and Imran Khan. Who will you choose and why? Answer wisely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yar, I'm in office, can't watch 34 mint video. Please provide summary so I can comment
> I've however bookmarked it, will watch it tonight.


bhai jee, watch it its important , i will wait for your comments ?
my summry can be biasd, so better you check your self , & think about it, then give your oppinion?
take care!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> why angry friend ?
> 
> 
> bhai jee, watch it its important , i will wait for your comments ?
> my summry can be biasd, so better you check your self , & think about it, then give your oppinion?
> take care!



nahi yar, not angry, but I think we are not capable of fighting evil by going down at their level.. Allah's help and mercy be on our side, will turn things around, if we are worthy enough..


----------



## Leader

that awesome moment when you introduce Imran Khan to someone who doesnot know him...  

what a great pleasure and moment of proudness !


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> nahi yar, not angry, but I think we are not capable of fighting evil by going down at their level.. Allah's help and mercy be on our side, will turn things around, if we are worthy enough..


fighting means fists by fists, level by level , if not then be ready for another repeat of the same, elections , when you ill be judged by peoples of pakistan , partner in crimes, because of accepting of the fake mandate of thugs?
& this wont going to end up only, that next time, you ill be declared & defeated more bad, with the blames that you cant fight, the fake mandate if it was a fake mandate?
so it was & it will nevwr be a fake mandate?
friend, if you are not ready for a dedicated fight, with the noora & zardari mafia , plz then stop this madness, the dreams told to the poors of pakistan, so they can better find thier places in the slave yards of noora,s & zardari ,s?

allah clearly tells in quran, that those who couldnt help themselves, never gets any help from allha?


----------



## Jzaib

Election Record Forgery in NA-128 and PP-160. Both Constituencies won by PMLN

Please add it to rigging forum ..

husnian any guess who might have done it????

@Jazzbot @batmannow @Leader @hasnain0099 @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

[
better find thier places in the slave yards of noora,s & zardari ,s?[/quote]


Jzaib said:


> Election Record Forgery in NA-128 and PP-160. Both Constituencies won by PMLN
> 
> Please add it to rigging forum ..
> 
> husnian any guess who might have done it????
> 
> @Jazzbot @batmannow @Leader @hasnain0099 @Marshmallow


ohh bhai , yehi tu bol raha hoon elections phelay kaa, koi fiada nahi hai aysey elections ka?


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468814135095201793
@Jazzbot @A.Rafay @talon @Marshmallow @pkuser2k12 @mr42O @Fahad Khan 2 @nuclearpak @Aeronaut @ajpirzada @Bilal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468814135095201793

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

A true people's leader...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468814135095201793




I hope that drama queen TuQ somehow watch this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> I hope that drama queen TuQ somehow watch this.



ignore that punk. he is of no value. by the way Mian Jee dhaba has opened its branch near lahore on Multan Road, some 25-30 km from tokar niaz baig.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Jazzbot said:


> I hope that drama queen TuQ somehow watch this.


i guss this is the time, when PTIans should start, respecting the powers of change?
or other way, just let the country become, a personal biography of IMRAN , against his will?
with no change?
unite the power of change, not to divide it, just because personal likes or dislikes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

at mian jee hotel lala musa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

i need a clearification, that is PTI officially back PM nawaz to visit moodi,s oath taking venue?
plz , adress me!


----------



## batmannow

yeh aik thread bhi update nahi hoo saktaa tum loogoon sey?
acha lagey yee bora, doob maro?
mari key jalsey ki video khan hai?


----------



## MM_Haider

how about sky train project for Naya KPK? i saw some news about that last year but there is silence since then.. please update if somebody has inside news?


----------



## Leader

at a presser in lahore.


----------



## Leader

listening to great Dr Yasmeen Rashid !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

why the hell, NAWAZ TOOK HUSSAIN NAWAZ with him on the indian trip?
plz explore it, thats a good point, if you can box this out in any jalasa,s?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Shahid Khan will be helping with our Tameer-E-School programme.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

..










lovely !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

face to face..  @Jazzbot @pkuser2k12 @Fahad Khan 2 @Aeronaut @Akheilos @levina @A.Rafay @airmarshal @Bilal.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> face to face..  @Jazzbot @pkuser2k12 @Fahad Khan 2 @Aeronaut @Akheilos @levina @A.Rafay @airmarshal @Bilal.



Awww shooo cute,who is that lil doll???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> Awww shooo cute,who is that lil doll???



Dont know, some public school toddler.. reminds me of agnes..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

levina said:


> Awww shooo cute,who is that lil doll???



Who other than @Marshmallow ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Aeronaut said:


> Who other than @Marshmallow ?


Marsha where the hell art thou???



Leader said:


> Dont know, some public school toddler.. reminds me of agnes..


I dont recognize that charater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> Marsha where the hell art thou???
> 
> 
> I dont recognize that charater



I always knew you are a Martian spy on earth... its from Despicable Me animated movie.

Agnes: you are so fluffy fluffy fluffy, I am going to die !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> I always knew you are a Martian spy on earth... its from Despicable Me animated movie.
> 
> Agnes: you are so fluffy fluffy fluffy, I am going to die !


Will watch it tonite 
I missed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> Will watch it tonite
> I missed it.



Its like okay movie, but not as great as frozen or Rio

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

well done PTI .. the public pressure u built had lead to ban of geo .. im so proud of u for standing up against every bully

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

تو بچا بچا کے نہ رکھ اسے، تیرا آئینہ ہے وہ آئینہ 
کہ شکستہ ہو تو عزیز تر ہے نگاہ آئینہ ساز میں 

Iqbal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Leader said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely !



The way he looks, he should take over White House as President.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

levina said:


> Marsha where the hell art thou???
> 
> 
> I dont recognize that charater


here here howdy?



Leader said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely !


he still has that charm!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musafir117

Pota vs poti


----------



## pkuser2k12

*PK-46 Abbottabad by elections*​


*
pmln gain only 446 more votes as compared to pti's gain that is 9035 more votes than the previous elections.*



PTI got 9035 more votes than general elections in 2013.Previously there votes were 14562 in pk 45


while PMLN got only 446 more votes than in election 2013.Previously there votes were 27806 in pk 45




PTI gain the most percentage wise 


*
SOURCE(S):*


Result PK-45 Abbottabad II Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly Election 2013

*E*special source:

Election Result PK-45 | Pakistan Election 2013 - geo.tv


----------



## Emmie

Marshy seems to be on fire today! Take it easy dame.

@Luftwaffe let's cut the crap...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luftwaffe

Emmie said:


> Marshy seems to be on fire today! Take it easy dame.
> 
> @Luftwaffe let's cut the crap...



Sure Emmie after reading her crap I requested Mods to remove our posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=909157655777955





Just for fun.... @Leader @Aeronaut @Jazzbot @Marshmallow @Jungibaaz  @Manticore @WebMaster @Emmie @HRK @Abu Nasar @cb4 @batmannow @balixd @Zarvan @Aether @Hyperion 

CM house ka library sounds like a good idea

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tameem

Akheilos said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=909157655777955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun.... @Leader @Aeronaut @Jazzbot @Marshmallow



Vifffaqi Vazeeeeer hoooongey.......EPIC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Akheilos said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=909157655777955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun.... @Leader @Aeronaut @Jazzbot @Marshmallow



Amazing well done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Akheilos said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=909157655777955



hahaha ... thanks for the share.

If he had been in a country such as UK, he would be making real good money with this kind of talent!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Where is IMRAN , S STATEMENT ON the 7 peoples who died in cold storege in karachi, s jerry, s airport store?
PTians are you wake up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

batmannow said:


> Where is IMRAN , S STATEMENT ON the 7 peoples who died in cold storege in karachi, s jerry, s airport store?
> PTians are you wake up?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476061987734966272

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cleverrider

batmannow said:


> Where is IMRAN , S STATEMENT ON the 7 peoples who died in cold storege in karachi, s jerry, s airport store?
> PTians are you wake up?



I am mutual, but here--

7 dead bodies recovered from the airport cold storage due to criminal neglect. Unforgiveable! These lives could have been saved with timely rescue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476061474108891138

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476224522811883520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475841098062233601


batmannow said:


> Where is IMRAN , S STATEMENT ON the 7 peoples who died in cold storege in karachi, s jerry, s airport store?
> PTians are you wake up?



also the kidnapped pmln MPA has been recovered from Mardan by KP Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476224522811883520
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475841098062233601
> 
> 
> also the kidnapped pmln MPA has been recovered from Mardan by KP Police.


Buss jaab wake up call doo tu hi uthnaa hai?
I have made the thread, plz edit it , with his tweets?
Guss he was the only one, who spoke on the issue?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Akheilos said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=909157655777955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun.... @Leader @Aeronaut @Jazzbot @Marshmallow @Jungibaaz  @Manticore @WebMaster @Emmie @HRK @Abu Nasar @cb4 @batmannow @balixd @Zarvan @Aether @Hyperion
> 
> CM house ka library sounds like a good idea




lolz, made my day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

So,what is Mr.Khan's stance now in case of talibans? Operation or peace settlement? Any ideas?


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> lolz, made my day.



what, I cam mimic Khan better than him...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> what, I cam mimic Khan better than him...



Show some proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Show some proof.



I dont want to be famous

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Leader said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476224522811883520
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475841098062233601
> 
> 
> also the kidnapped pmln MPA has been recovered from Mardan by KP Police.



After MPA family paid ransom money. Btw where his genius "Karachi airport attack condemnation" tweet? He was being really stupid in that tweet !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

NADRA Declares Electoral process in 29 constituencies ‘SUSPICIOUS’

@Leader @batmannow @Jazzbot 

please make a saperate thread for it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## batmannow

mafiya said:


> After MPA family paid ransom money. Btw where his genius "Karachi airport attack condemnation" tweet? He was being really stupid in that tweet !


Go check that thread, he was dead right, in his tweet!



Jzaib said:


> NADRA Declares Electoral process in 29 constituencies ‘SUSPICIOUS’
> 
> @Leader @batmannow @Jazzbot
> 
> please make a saperate thread for it


Yes sure , cause it would be the top important issue of the nation in commming days ?
Im sure that, PTI wont accept this fakly elected govt & would demand a mid term elections any way?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Hay koe ham jesa?  


@cheekybird  @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jzaib

Mujeeb ur Rehman Shami Appreciate The Good Governence Of Imran Khan In KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

On a lighter note

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Leader said:


> Hay koe ham jesa?
> 
> 
> @cheekybird  @Jazzbot


@cult


----------



## Jango

This is what you want from your leader. Social and public interaction, not always being dug up in your bunker and your personal palace.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muslimdaughter

hmm

nice


----------



## Jazzbot

Murad Saeed left Ansar Abbasi speechless about Geo controversy: 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=671327279601543

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib

#*PMLN* lawmaker Farid Abbasi admitted at #KP assembly floor that #PTI govt did not try influence #Abbotabad polling outcome in pk 45

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

Leader said:


> Hay koe ham jesa?
> 
> 
> @cheekybird  @Jazzbot


Looking very nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magician007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I am concerned about security of Imran khan.. PML N can go any level.... Specially this ephidrine hanif abbasi and his gullu butts. PTI should do something about security.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magician007

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I am concerned about security of Imran khan.. PML N can go any level.... Speciall this ephidrine hanif abbasi and his gullus. PTI should do something about security.....



yes, we all do concern about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Massive real pump commence.

Imran Khan will gather much much larger crowds than the breakthrough Lahore Jalsa.

I am the same person in both cases. 

God has decided.


----------



## SBD-3

Fulcrum15 said:


> This is what you want from your leader. Social and public interaction, not always being dug up in your bunker and your personal palace.


----------



## sur

*IK & his mirror image look alike*.
(Source)







*IK at displaced people's camp*.


























.
.
.

*<<<On the contrary>>>*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magician007

*Imran Khan in - To The Point - 24 June 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magician007

*Here is another interview of Imran Khan*

*



*


----------



## Jzaib

Now check the heavy mandate of PMLN

NA118 vote recount: No record of 50k votes, 25k unverified, NADRA presents report http://goo.gl/mIzDZd 

@WishLivePak @Leader @cheekybird @pkuser2k12 @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

Jzaib said:


> Now check the heavy mandate of PMLN
> 
> NA118 vote recount: No record of 50k votes, 25k unverified, NADRA presents report http://goo.gl/mIzDZd
> 
> @WishLivePak @Leader @cheekybird @pkuser2k12 @Jazzbot


dude what the heck is your problem? come out of the potato skin'
i made a thread about it. NADRA concedes ballot stuffing in NA-118 constituency

typical pti dillusionist. You say one good thing about pmln, you become their slave. Say one bad thing about pti, you don't deserve to live and get bombared with absolute lies and rubbish.


----------



## pkuser2k12

Jzaib said:


> Now check the heavy mandate of PMLN
> 
> NA118 vote recount: No record of 50k votes, 25k unverified, NADRA presents report http://goo.gl/mIzDZd
> 
> @WishLivePak @Leader @cheekybird @pkuser2k12 @Jazzbot




InshAllah 14 august ko Pakistan ki goray say azadi aur Nawz government say Pakistan ki azadi manaen gay @ Islamabad long march

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

pkuser2k12 said:


> InshAllah 14 august ko Pakistan ki goray say azadi aur Nawz government say Pakistan ki azadi manaen gay @ Islamabad long march


uumm jo garjte hain wo braste nahi, 14th Aug phir garjen ge


----------



## Leader

pkuser2k12 said:


> InshAllah 14 august ko Pakistan ki goray say azadi aur Nawz government say Pakistan ki azadi manaen gay @ Islamabad long march



inshallah, we should go prepared for adverse situation.. with mission to get rid of this corrupt elite, atleast half of this lot deserves to be kicked out of Pakistan or thrown in jails to rot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152578974728383





true leaders !

The Soldier on duty was taking pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

A "generous" donation by a billionaire....



Leader said:


>


----------



## SBD-3

Dunya News: PESHAWAR: Pakistan first mobile court stopped working.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Leader said:


>


Leader - According to Orya Maqbool Jan...There are two popular opinions within PTI. One is following Sharia and the other is becoming westernized (allow alcohol, skirts etc). Is that true? Imran Khan should always remember - It was NOT his 14 years struggle that brought him
To the forefronts. Why not after 15 years? It was God's pump. You think God will like when you don't follow Islamic teachings? Not the pump of western brigade. They were still in other parties. I hope Orya Maqbool misunderstood this all. What's your take?


----------



## FaujHistorian

saad445566 said:


> Leader - According to Orya Maqbool Jan...There are two popular opinions within PTI. One is following Sharia and the other is becoming westernized (allow alcohol, skirts etc). Is that true? Imran Khan should always remember - It was NOT his 14 years struggle that brought him
> To the forefronts. Why not after 15 years? It was God's pump. You think God will like when you don't follow Islamic teachings? Not the pump of western brigade. They were still in other parties. I hope Orya Maqbool misunderstood this all. What's your take?



Let's keep God out of this discussion. enough of Talibani talk. 

We need to make Pakistan a larger version of Dubai.

Let's figure out how?

So that our young people don't have to get disrespected while trying to get into gulf. 

And simply work within Pakistan while earning good and decent living. 

Hope you understand.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

FaujHistorian said:


> Let's keep God out of this discussion. enough of Talibani talk.
> 
> We need to make Pakistan a larger version of Dubai.
> 
> Let's figure out how?
> 
> So that our young people don't have to get disrespected while trying to get into gulf.
> 
> And simply work within Pakistan while earning good and decent living.
> 
> Hope you understand.




Great idea. I completely agree with you. In fact, I regret not having a conversation with you in my entire life. What a pity.

So what I will do now...Is go 800 years back or so during the Dark Age of Europe. Tell them that they should not only translate the books in English but also start wearing Burqa and Hijab.

Our youth can't build our country. The foundations of education and religious teachings.

Our ancestors and religious figures that did both were stupid and naive.

I have completely understood.

If you had little common sense in you - How long west is ruling Africa? What is the END RESULT? Still poverty!

Even if you make Pakistan a larger version of Dubai - Meaning you start competing in culture. But what about education? Why can't you make yourself a larger version of German industrial base? Will that come by beers? Skirts? I guess not. 

Anyways - Salute to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

saad445566 said:


> .....Why can't you make yourself a larger version of German industrial base? Will that come by beers? Skirts? .



Dubai example was based on geographical and social proximity. 

But German example is great too. 

How about we keep our discussion away from milky white legs (skirts) or what someone drinks (beer vs. coke vs. rooh Afza)

And instead focus on German work ethic and frugality?


Agreed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

FaujHistorian said:


> Dubai example was based on geographical and social proximity.
> 
> But German example is great too.
> 
> How about we keep our discussion away from milky white legs (skirts) or what someone drinks (beer vs. coke vs. rooh Afza)
> 
> And instead focus on German work ethic and frugality?
> 
> 
> Agreed?




Yeah that is the key to succeed. Learn the work ethics from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

saad445566 said:


> Leader - According to Orya Maqbool Jan...There are two popular opinions within PTI. One is following Sharia and the other is becoming westernized (allow alcohol, skirts etc). Is that true? Imran Khan should always remember - It was NOT his 14 years struggle that brought him
> To the forefronts. Why not after 15 years? It was God's pump. You think God will like when you don't follow Islamic teachings? Not the pump of western brigade. They were still in other parties. I hope Orya Maqbool misunderstood this all. What's your take?



No thats a lie. 

PTI is a Pakistani nationalist party with idea of bringing justice..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> A "generous" donation by a billionaire....




At least there is a donation, how about billionaire Sharif family? What generous donation they've made out of their own pocket? Zilch?


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> *At least there is a donation*, how about billionaire Sharif family? What generous donation they've made out of their own pocket? Zilch?


Look at his income which runs into billions. Even Malik Riaz has put more money for IDPs...
Openheartedness: Malik Riaz says ready to assist 100,000 IDPs – The Express Tribune



Leader said:


> No thats a lie.
> 
> PTI is a Pakistani nationalist party with idea of bringing justice..


hahaha its quickly become Pukhtoon National Party...


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Look at his income which runs into billions. Even Malik Riaz has put more money for IDPs...
> Openheartedness: Malik Riaz says ready to assist 100,000 IDPs – The Express Tribune




Dodged second half of my post, because it raised a question at your masters, Sharif family??  
Stop talking about others, if you can't talk about your masters..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Dodged second half of my post, because it raised a question at your masters, Sharif family??
> Stop talking about others, if you can't talk about your masters..


PM donates his first year's salary to a school in Sindh
He as PM is ensuring every bit of resource for IDPs (1 BIllion already allocated, more pledged). CM Punjab has also allocated 500 Million for IDPs. But do let me know if their incomes match that of Jahangir Tareen's. His companies are benefiting in mining tenders, his NGO is driving money out of KPK. At least something worth of his status should have been much appropriate, Ayena unko dikhaya to bura maan gay. Imran khan was only there for photo ops. He could have at least started a donation drive for IDPs.


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> PM donates his first year's salary to a school in Sindh
> He as PM is ensuring every bit of resource for IDPs. CM Punjab has also allocated 500 Million for IDPs. But do let me know if their incomes match that of Jahangir Tareen's.




Don't bullshit me, we are talking about helping IDPs here. You Sir, is the one who said Jahangir Tareen's donation for IDPs is insufficient considering he's a billionaire. On the other hand, your masters (also billionaire) haven't donated a penny for IDPs from their own pocket.CM punjab didn't allocated 500 millions for IDP from his own pocket.

Accept the fact and move on. Lets talk about more of it when someone from Sharif family will donation something for IDPs from his own pocket. At least, then we'll be able to compare donations of two billionaires and see the generosity about which you seem most curious.


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Don't bullshit me, we are talking about helping IDPs here. You Sir, is the one who said Jahangir Tareen's donation for IDPs is insufficient considering he's a billionaire. On the other hand, your masters (also billionaire) haven't donated a penny for IDPs from their own pocket.
> 
> Accept the fact and move on. Lets talk about more of it when someone from Sharif family will donation something for IDPs from his own pocket. At least, then we'll be able to compare donations of two billionaires and see the generosity about which you seem most curious.


I asked you one thing, are their incomes comparable to that of Jahangir tareen's? I don't want your famous words of mouth....some solid documents. Jahangir ears around 800 million + in a year....I can produce his income records if you want me to do the comparison.
You're always "Bullshitted" on facing the truth....never mind.


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> I asked you one thing, are their incomes comparable to that of Jahangir tareen's? I don't want your famous words of mouth....some solid documents. Jahangir ears around 800 million + in a year....I can produce his income records if you want me to do the comparison.
> You're always "Bullshitted" on facing the truth....never mind.




Again fooling around real argument. You want to compare Showbaz and Noora's official salaries as CM/PM/MPA/MNA with non-political salary of Jahangir Tareen? Why don't you compare their govt salaries with each other and non-political incomes with each other and then see who donated what? Guess you won't. All you want is to save your masters, even if you have to prove that moon is orange in color.

The fact of the matter is, my 7 years old nephew who has donated 500 Rs for IDPs from his pocket money, has donated more than any Sharif family member in his personal capacity. Get over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Again fooling around real argument. You want to compare Showbaz and Noora's official salaries as CM/PM/MPA/MNA with non-political salary of Jahangir Tareen? Why don't you compare their govt salaries with each other and non-political incomes with each other and then see who donated what? Guess you won't. All you want is to save your masters, even if you have to prove that moon is orange in color.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, *my 7 years old nephew who has donated 500 Rs* for IDPs from his pocket money, has donated more than any Sharif family member in his personal capacity. Get over it.


Bhai meray I am talking about *Income * not salaries....Compare their *Incomes * with that of Jahangir Tareen. All i am saying is that if your 7 year old nephew can find heart to donate 500, Jahangir Tareen should have a bigger heart to go beyond that....


----------



## Crypto



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Bhai meray I am talking about *Income * not salaries....Compare their *Incomes * with that of Jahangir Tareen. All i am saying is that if your 7 year old nephew can find heart to donate 500, Jahangir Tareen should have a bigger heart to go beyond that....




Yar I don't know what you are trying to argue here. This 10 lac donation is what JT disclosed in public, who know what he might have contributed privately. The thing is, he donated something instead of keeping mum, just appreciate and move on. Whether is sufficient or not is not an issue here, we aren't doing a race to donate more..


----------



## Leader

Crypto said:


>



a fair indication !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem




----------



## batmannow

Tameem said:


>


Keep watching, cause its comming real!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panther 57

batmannow said:


> Keep watching, cause its comming real!


and who is the president


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Danish saleem

UNDP denies the Imran's Allegations.

UNDP contradicts Imranâs rigging allegations


----------



## SBD-3

Tumhain Yaad ho kay na Yaad ho....


----------



## Bratva

hasnain0099 said:


> Tumhain Yaad ho kay na Yaad ho....














kabhi hum bhi tum bhi the aashna, tumhen yaad ho ke na yaad ho

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## batmannow

Panther 57 said:


> and who is the president


Sir, do you want to open all the cards now


----------



## SBD-3

Bratva said:


> kabhi hum bhi tum bhi the aashna, tumhen yaad ho ke na yaad ho


Agar tumhain bhee yaad hay aur phir bhee iskay sath godh main beth jao to ab kaya kahain


----------



## Leader

Join the mighty khan if you are in london.

limited seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magician007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

KPK CM Khattak's interview:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

IK Foundation (IKF) distributing food in bannu IDPs camp.






Only taliban khan speaks about Israel's barbarism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panther 57

magician007 said:


> View attachment 37345


This is hallmark of all our leaders in Pakistan they do not move without bullet proof Pajeros, guards and fanfare. In UK they are happy travelling 2nd class. Why dont they develop Pakistan in such a way that they feel pride in travelling second class within Pakistan @Secur @Aeronaut @BATMAN @batmannow @RASHID MEHMOOD @Azlan Haider


----------



## magician007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/485137779353853952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/485135115836612609


----------



## Pksecurity

اگر کسی جنونی نے لائیو شو میں ارسلان افتخارکو تھپڑ ماردیا تو اس پر بحث کا فائدہ۔ وڈیو کا لنک دو بھائی لوگو تاکہ اچھی طرح دیکھ کر مذمت کریں

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Anokha Ladla...Khelan ko mangay chand.


----------



## FaujHistorian

No election fraud in Sindh
No fraud in Balochistan
No fraud in KPK

BIG fraud in Punjab. 

utrun khan has gone bonkers.


----------



## SBD-3

FaujHistorian said:


> No election fraud in Sindh
> No fraud in Balochistan
> No fraud in KPK
> 
> BIG fraud in Punjab.
> 
> utrun khan has gone bonkers.


Because nobody voted for them in Sindh and Balochistan.....Koe aik adha vote milta to dhandli ka mantar chalta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Panther 57 said:


> This is hallmark of all our leaders in Pakistan they do not move without bullet proof Pajeros, guards and fanfare. In UK they are happy travelling 2nd class. Why dont they develop Pakistan in such a way that they feel pride in travelling second class within Pakistan @Secur @Aeronaut @BATMAN @batmannow @RASHID MEHMOOD @Azlan Haider


Pakistan is been made hunting & looting ground by these, dynastical politicians , who still arent are able , educated or honest to make pakistan , as a progressive country?
Thats why, I allways opted against any of politics & its rulling over pakistan?
With said that, lets see how far these politicians are willing to refine the governing system which is croupted to its core?
Now they have the chance , as PTI & other politival groups are trying to reform the system? 
For evry one ?
But if not , drums will be beating , for the last time , heavy boots rolling in ?



FaujHistorian said:


> No election fraud in Sindh
> No fraud in Balochistan
> No fraud in KPK
> 
> BIG fraud in Punjab.
> 
> utrun khan has gone bonkers.


Sory to intrup sir?
Who said there wasnt any, fraud in KPK, SINDH, OR BALUCHISTAN?
Who has won there , 60% of the same old faces?
Right now mullana desil, is in worries what if his boxes got open?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

batmannow said:


> Pakistan is been made hunting & looting ground by these, dynastical politicians , who still arent are able , educated or honest to make pakistan , as a progressive country?
> Thats why, I allways opted against any of politics & its rulling over pakistan?
> With said that, lets see how far these politicians are willing to refine the governing system which is croupted to its core?
> Now they have the chance , as PTI & other politival groups are trying to reform the system?
> For evry one ?
> But if not , drums will be beating , for the last time , heavy boots rolling in ?



Not to derail the PTI love train. 

Altaf Mota chor and his Murda wa Qatil Movement is not dynastic. Yet they looted Karachi as if there is no end. 

So let's keep these romantic notions out of politics.


----------



## batmannow

FaujHistorian said:


> Not to derail the PTI love train.
> 
> Altaf Mota chor and his Murda wa Qatil Movement is not dynastic. Yet they looted Karachi as if there is no end.
> 
> So let's keep these romantic notions out of politics.


Not a single crouption case was ever filled against, what you call *Murda wa Qatil Movement , why ?
They may be getting money from other illegal means , but never been innthe courts ?
I guss, even in sindh, still wadera shahi is so strong that, most the times , MQM keeps defending its self , its existance ?
Now , its been pti & PAT in punjab?
Problem is , all those against the dynastical rulling mafia, hasnt has the experinces required to form a single agenda alliance , to over throw this croupted system?*


----------



## Jazzbot

FaujHistorian said:


> No election fraud in Sindh
> No fraud in Balochistan
> No fraud in KPK
> 
> BIG fraud in Punjab.
> 
> utrun khan has gone bonkers.




Seriously, where do you pull this stuff from? Keep this kind of stuff to Stupid and Funny thread. 

Go check news after 11th May, there was a lot of hue and cry over rigging in those provinces too, not from PTI but from PPP, PMLN, JUI, ANP, MQM and God knows from how many other parties. But eventually they all kept mum on it after a little time, because they know they've done rigging themselves in one place or another. Aik doosre k kaanay hain ye sab..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panther 57

FaujHistorian said:


> Altaf Mota chor and his Murda wa Qatil Movement is not dynastic. Yet they looted Karachi as if there is no end.


It is not dynastic it is platonic LOL. All rogues together collecting bhatta.


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152258904654527

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

at annual SKMCH and RC fund raiser. raised 70 million rs in Lahore last friday

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

Another trophy for PTI...




@Jazzbot Something for your claim about polio free Peshawar


----------



## FaujHistorian

hasnain0099 said:


> Another trophy for PTI...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jazzbot Something for your claim about polio free Peshawar





To be fair, Any gov in KPK would have failed to contain polio. 

Heck we have polio cases in Karachi too where MQM and PPP are the gov. 


I know PITians love to throw stink bombs, but on the issue of Polio, I hesitate to blame PTI. 

p.s. I know you are trying to refute PITans. But on national issues, I'd try to avoid such accusations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

FaujHistorian said:


> To be fair, Any gov in KPK would have failed to contain polio.
> 
> Heck we have polio cases in Karachi too where MQM and PPP are the gov.
> 
> 
> I know PITians love to throw stink bombs, but on the issue of Polio, I hesitate to blame PTI.
> 
> p.s. I know you are trying to refute PITans. But on national issues, I'd try to avoid such accusations.


Probably if you would have read the bottom comment, The guy made claims many times that Peshawar was at least free of polio....This was something i got today....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

More turbulence ahead for PTI in KPK


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Another trophy for PTI...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jazzbot Something for your claim about polio free Peshawar





 

That wasn't my claim, it was claimed by WHO themselves. Polio virus in KP is a mess which parties who ruled KPK in past 2 decades (PPP+PMLN+JUIF+ANP) have created by criminally neglecting this virus and doing nothing to stop it. For the first time in KP history, a govt is trying day and night to fight this decease. Show some humanity and appreciate this positive change instead of scoring some brownie points. 

This virus, that your party and other political mafias have created in past 2 decades, cannot be removed over night. It will take a lot of years to completely up root it from KPK. FATA is another factor in this, unless people in FATA will be vaccinated for polio completely, or should be banned from entering KPK, nothing is gonna change.



hasnain0099 said:


> More turbulence ahead for PTI in KPK





ANP, JUIF and PPP can do whatever they want. We don't give a flying fock about these corrupt criminals who have ruined KPK completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

hasnain0099 said:


> More turbulence ahead for PTI in KPK




While I utterly dislike childish politics of IK

I really like KPK CM. He comes across as sincere and calm with very few sprinkling of ethnic or partisan tone. May be we finally have a "go-getter" compared to or even perhaps better than Shahbaz. 

Yes CM Khattak has to defend the political drama of IK,

But I'd love to see him complete his 5 years of term. 

And it is quite possible that I'd support Khattack as our next PM in 2018. 

So I beg all the drma queens like Immi and Qadri to let the system work. If KPK improves even by few degrees, it will be a huge plus for the whole country. 


Peace



Jazzbot said:


> :
> ANP, JUIF and PPP can do whatever they want. We don't give a flying fock about these corrupt criminals who have ruined KPK completely.



IK childish politics is hurting PTI gov in KPK. 

we all should not take this lightly. KPK gov is like a child learning to crawl and walk and thus very vulnerable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Two different statements by two different people


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>


*Case against MPA’s sons for ‘violence’*
By The Newspaper's Correspondent
Updated about 11 hours ago




File photo
*NAROWAL: The police on Tuesday registered a case against two sons of Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz MPA Ghiasuddin for abusing Shakargarh Assistant Commissioner Umrah Khan.

Muhammad Zaid, son of the MPA, allegedly forced a contractor to stop work of repair and construction of sewage drains in Shakargarh city.

The construction company complained about the incident to Assistant Commissioner Umrah Khan who asked Zaid not to interfere in the project.

Zaid started abusing and roughing up the assistant commissioner who reported the matter to the district coordination officer.

The officer claimed the MPA’s sons Zaid and Mohyuddin later attacked him when he was inspecting a Ramazan Bazaar.

The police registered a case against both the suspects under sections 506-B and 186 of Pakistan Penal Code.*

_Published in Dawn, July 9th, 2014_
*Nooracracy murdabad!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

@hasnain0099 gone nuts completely?  Post KPK related news in Imran Khan thread in sheer desperation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> @hasnain0099 gone nuts completely?  Post KPK related news in Imran Khan thread in sheer desperation?


I guess PTI is ruling KPK or is it Bani gala?


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> I guess PTI is ruling KPK or is it Bani gala?



There is a thread dedicated for KPK specifically, if you recall using your frozen mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> There is a thread dedicated for KPK specifically, if you recall using your frozen mind.


Thats in economy and development section....Such a.....


----------



## Jzaib

KARACHI- Former chief minister and central leader of the PML-N Mumtaz Bhutto may join the PTI along with his supporters after clandestine contacts.


Sources said the PTI cashed in on differences of Mumtaz Bhutto with the PML-N leadership and established contacts with him. The sources said several senior PTI leaders made contacts with Mumtaz Bhutto and his aides.


According to sources, the PTI chief has tasked the party vice chairman Shah Mehmood Qureshi to hold further talks with Mumtaz Bhutto and take the negotiations process forward. Imran Khan is also expected to hold a meeting with Mumtaz Bhutto in Karachi where Mumtaz Bhutto is expected to announce joining of the PTI along with his colleagues.


The sources said Mumtaz Bhutto's elder son and PM's adviser Amir Bakhsh Bhutto will be made PTI president in Sindh. Mumtaz Bhutto will be given a free hand for the party's re-organisation in Sindh.



hasnain0099 said:


> Thats in economy and development section....Such a.....


ur obession with imran khan . do u have a crush on him ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> ur obession with imran khan . do u have a crush on him ???


Not a pathan meray bhai....


----------



## Jzaib

u seem to obsessed with him .. spending all time on this thread .. i though u had a fancy job in some bank .. i guess u told me u work in MCB.. now i think u work in some media cell near riawand 


hasnain0099 said:


> Not a pathan meray bhai....


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> u seem to obsessed with him .. spending all time on this thread .. i though u had a fancy job in some bank .. *i guess u told me u work in MCB*.. now i think u work in some media cell near riawand


I never told you where I work


----------



## Jzaib

Maulana Tariq Jameel Met Imran Khan And He Suggested The Name Of Azaadi March

@Jazzbot @mr420 @Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Mubarak ho PTI walon ko Bhutto jesa babarkat
Nam PTJI mein shamil hone ka khatra hai:omg:


----------



## gangsta_rap

hasnain0099 said:


> Not a pathan meray bhai....



here we go again, a PMLN sympathizer bringing up his racist tendencies out to the surface again.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## SBD-3

GIANTsasquatch said:


> here we go again, a PMLN sympathizer bringing up his racist tendencies out to the surface again.
> 
> Why am I not surprised?


You don't have to, but you did get the signal straight, which means you know the context  Btw do have a look at the post to which i replied.....


----------



## Jzaib

why do i imagine u blushing even ever i take the name of imran khan .. be honest .. arent u blushing right now???


hasnain0099 said:


> You don't have to, but you did get the signal straight, which means you know the context  Btw do have a look at the post to which i replied.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Jzaib said:


> why do i imagine u blushing even ever i take the name of imran khan .. be honest .. arent u blushing right now???


Naa chadein , mund key rakh!
Enoo tey mien hi wehkhan gaa!
Batmannow special appearnce against , all of noora league!


----------



## karakoram

Here in kpk now we can hint the slightest change of imran khan specially in peshawar and more deeply in police of kpk. Btw i am fan of shehbaz shariff and pml-n supporter but i am sharing the truth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


> Probably if you would have read the bottom comment, The guy made claims many times that Peshawar was at least free of polio....This was something i got today....




Lahore at high polio risk | Pakistan Today


Something I got today.


----------



## SBD-3

Jazzbot said:


> Lahore at high polio risk | Pakistan Today
> 
> 
> Something I got today.


High risk means it is at the risk and such things call for proactive measures.


> Out of the total 11 samples drawn from the province, nine were tested positive in Lahore alone this year, the report said, even though the health department had launched five drives in Lahore to immunize the children against the crippling disease


Punjab Government is already running its polio drive despite no case has surfaced....






TTP still collecting bhattas with impunity from Peshawar. Something which needs to be checked seriously by KPK police.


----------



## magician007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karakoram

hasnain0099 said:


> High risk means it is at the risk and such things call for proactive measures.
> 
> Punjab Government is already running its polio drive despite no case has surfaced....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTP still collecting bhattas with impunity from Peshawar. Something which needs to be checked seriously by KPK police.


Brother it seems like a old bhatta chit coz hakeem ulah mehsud dies long time a go and i am resident of peshawar and i am running my car showroom business very smoothly and neither i nor any of our fellow receive any chit. Rest God know's the best

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

hasnain0099 said:


>




Now that's bullshit.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


>


 sunna ha PPP AND MQM is joining government ... Any news on it?


----------



## SBD-3

Jzaib said:


> sunna ha PPP AND MQM is joining government ... Any news on it?


There was a buzz about MQM when NS was visiting Karachi but apparently didn't materialize....


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> There was a buzz about MQM when NS was visiting Karachi but apparently didn't materialize....


Is there any opposition in KPK, all we got is bunch of idiots looking for cash?


----------



## magician007




----------



## Jzaib

hasnain0099 said:


> There was a buzz about MQM when NS was visiting Karachi but apparently didn't materialize....


i hope they don't join them .. your responsibility with be much more defending all them .. i think they will soon join in soon ..


----------



## Jazzbot

*PTI's Palestine solidarity rally. *






















@FaujHistorian Supporters of Yahoodi agent are protesting against Yahoodi terrorism in Palestine..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

Jazzbot said:


> *PTI's Palestine solidarity rally. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @FaujHistorian Supporters of Yahoodi agent are protesting against Yahoodi terrorism in Palestine..




And Israelis are shaking in their boots

Because Imran-Imran, and Qadri-Qadri are taking out a jaloos. hahahahah

Tomorrow you will come here and tell me Abdullah-Abdullah have taken out a philastani jaloos too. hahahah. 

Oh bhai Ghareeb ka ghussah apnay pay he utarta hai. 

And IK is truly aqal ka Gharib (sorry to say).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

@Jazzbot you know who you have to find  did you find him??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

*..........freedom !,,..*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

*Nawaz was elected as PM, not absolute monarch'*
By Dawn.com
Updated 17 minutes ago




Former president Asif Ali Zardari. — File photo
ISLAMABAD: Former president Asif Ali Zardari announced his support for Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) chief Imran Khan's demand for recounting of votes in four constituencies, saying that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif should not have any fears regarding a recount if there was no rigging during elections last year.

In a statement issued by the Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP)'s media wing, the party's co-chairman said that if needed, a recount may be carried out in 40 constituencies instead of four. He added that people had elected Nawaz Sharif as the prime minister of the country and not as an absolute monarch. He also criticised Nawaz's interference in other provinces.

The former president expressed surprise and dismay over the government's delay in vote recount for four constituencies in Lahore. "The heavens would not fall if the demand was accepted," the statement issued by spokesperson Senator Farhatullah quoted him as saying. 
Zardari slams govt over IDPs issue, urges it to seek world help

Recounting of votes in constituencies where there are complaints and demands should be carried out whether such constituencies are in Punjab or Sindh or elsewhere, the former president was quoted as saying.


Have a mandate to take Pakistan out of crises: PM Nawaz

He said that the PPP has accepted the poll results for the sake of democracy and the democratic process but it cannot abandon the people who are undergoing unimaginable hardships compounded by load shedding and water shortages in the sweltering heat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot

FaujHistorian said:


> And Israelis are shaking in their boots
> 
> Because Imran-Imran, and Qadri-Qadri are taking out a jaloos. hahahahah
> 
> Tomorrow you will come here and tell me Abdullah-Abdullah have taken out a philastani jaloos too. hahahah.
> 
> Oh bhai Ghareeb ka ghussah apnay pay he utarta hai.
> 
> And IK is truly aqal ka Gharib (sorry to say).




You missed the point of that post.. Only by several miles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalidr

FaujHistorian said:


> And Israelis are shaking in their boots
> 
> Because Imran-Imran, and Qadri-Qadri are taking out a jaloos. hahahahah
> 
> Tomorrow you will come here and tell me Abdullah-Abdullah have taken out a philastani jaloos too. hahahah.
> 
> Oh bhai Ghareeb ka ghussah apnay pay he utarta hai.
> 
> And IK is truly aqal ka Gharib (sorry to say).




And people like you will remain hopeless,


----------



## FaujHistorian

Jazzbot said:


> You missed the point of that post.. Only by several miles.



Jazz bhai,

Miles???????????????


Aap bhi exaggerate kurtay hain Imran-Imran or Abudullah-Abdullah ki terah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

FaujHistorian said:


> Jazz bhai,
> 
> Miles???????????????
> 
> 
> Aap bhi exaggerate kurtay hain Imran-Imran or Abudullah-Abdullah ki terah.




Now you can call me Jazzbot-Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Jazzbot said:


> Now you can call me Jazzbot-Jazzbot





hahahah

good one.



batmannow said:


> *Nawaz was elected as PM, not absolute monarch'*
> By Dawn.com
> Updated 17 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former president Asif Ali Zardari. — File photo
> ISLAMABAD: Former president Asif Ali Zardari announced his support for Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) chief Imran Khan's demand for recounting of votes in four constituencies, saying that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif should not have any fears regarding a recount if there was no rigging during elections last year.
> 
> In a statement issued by the Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP)'s media wing, the party's co-chairman said that if needed, a recount may be carried out in 40 constituencies instead of four. He added that people had elected Nawaz Sharif as the prime minister of the country and not as an absolute monarch. He also criticised Nawaz's interference in other provinces.
> 
> The former president expressed surprise and dismay over the government's delay in vote recount for four constituencies in Lahore. "The heavens would not fall if the demand was accepted," the statement issued by spokesperson Senator Farhatullah quoted him as saying.
> Zardari slams govt over IDPs issue, urges it to seek world help
> 
> Recounting of votes in constituencies where there are complaints and demands should be carried out whether such constituencies are in Punjab or Sindh or elsewhere, the former president was quoted as saying.
> 
> 
> Have a mandate to take Pakistan out of crises: PM Nawaz
> 
> He said that the PPP has accepted the poll results for the sake of democracy and the democratic process but it cannot abandon the people who are undergoing unimaginable hardships compounded by load shedding and water shortages in the sweltering heat.





He is trying to keep PPP relevant at national level. That's all. 

No danger to PML-N from this statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Marshmallow

hasnain0099 said:


>


for fundraising....anything objectionable about it? ...and he bought his ticket from his pocket i guess!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/490137725438156800
the only time he get to spend with his boys... God bless, he sacrificed his personal life for Pakistan and its future !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

with Sultan of swing !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152632688558383





and the final speech as bradford university chancellor... sir Imran Khan... pride of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

@Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tameem

Hates off to Poor IK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

Another Gem




Even if its Tareen Alone eating in Ramzan............shamefull


----------



## Leader

Imran khan at world economic forum in Delhi. #ImranKhanTheLegend 

Imran Khan; Nation's pride

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/489907890421903362

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Boxer Aamir Khan with Pride of Pakistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/489907890421903362


Look it her, beyond immigration this lady is remarkable!
Beautiful, sexy, bold , true, helping!
I mean after this, she should be declared as an icon of freedom!
In pakistan, at least!



Leader said:


> with Sultan of swing !


Dashing young niazi khans!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

Exactly......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

Now #PMLN trying to get stay order from Sharif Court of Pakistan against #AzadiMarch , petition filed in lahore branch registry. #*PTI*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib




----------



## rockstar08

Did IK gives any Statement over GAZA conflict ?


----------



## Leader

rockstar08 said:


> Did IK gives any Statement over GAZA conflict ?



Yes on number of occasions.. at airport, press release and at london fund raiser.


----------



## rockstar08

Leader said:


> Yes on number of occasions.. at airport, press release and at london fund raiser.



what his stand will be when he will become PM ??


----------



## Leader

rockstar08 said:


> what his stand will be when he will become PM ??



Imran's stance is same as set by Jinnah... the stance on Palestine issue cannot be changed by anyone...it was, it is and it will always be that israel is an illegal occupation of Palestine and that it must end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Leader said:


> Imran's stance is same as set by Jinnah... the stance on Palestine issue cannot be changed by anyone...it was, it is and it will always be that *israel is an illegal occupation of Palestine and that it must end*.



any bright idea to do so ?? any tsunami for Palestine peoples too ? military involvement ? or just words like others ??


----------



## Jzaib

rockstar08 said:


> what his stand will be when he will become PM ??


----------



## Jango

Tameem said:


> Hates off to Poor IK



That charity money goes to Shaukat Khanum or IKF, not Imran Khan's own pocket.

He is rich enough from endorsements and his playing career that he can afford a Bentley..

Pakistani qaum ko yehi cheez lay doobay gi.


----------



## rockstar08

Jzaib said:


>



thats it ?? bhai mazammat tu Altaf bhai bhi ker lete hai .. aur IK se zaida achi wali .. what else ? does he have any vision as PM of Pakistan ? i mean Future


----------



## Jzaib

rockstar08 said:


> thats it ?? bhai mazammat tu Altaf bhai bhi ker lete hai .. aur IK se zaida achi wali .. what else ? does he have any vision as PM of Pakistan ? i mean Future


he spoke his heart out .. and we know he means it ..atlaf bhie change his statement every other day .. he say things people want to hear ....


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>







_*Noora-cracy murd a bad!
GulluButt-cracy murd a bad! *_


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Jzaib said:


> he spoke his heart out .. and we know he means it ..atlaf bhie change his statement every other day .. he say things people want to hear ....



yaar dont think i am comparing Altaf with IK . 
i like and respect IK more , but he also change his many statements in past , recent as well


----------



## batmannow

rockstar08 said:


> yaar dont think i am comparing Altaf with IK .
> i like and respect IK more , but he also change his many statements in past , recent as well


It's called politics, it's not IK born out of skies, as the situation changes , statements gets changed by the reactions?
For god sake he is not an angel!
He is just a man trying hard to give back , what was taken away from pakistanis?


----------



## rockstar08

batmannow said:


> It's called politics, it's not IK born out of skies, as the situation changes , statements gets changed by the reactions?
> For god sake he is not an angel!
> He is just a man trying hard to give back , what was taken away from pakistanis?



when did i say that ? but the thing i am not satisfied with his pro taliban thoughts , and the way he try to in directly demoralize the army .. i hate him .. plus i diagree with him on shooting drones , this might send us back to stone age .. and making USA enemy will make wholes west our enemies ...


----------



## Jzaib

rockstar08 said:


> yaar dont think i am comparing Altaf with IK .
> i like and respect IK more , but he also change his many statements in past , recent as well


yaar well u see new developments and change ur plan ... i see nothng wrong with that ... dnt fall for geo news propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

rockstar08 said:


> when did i say that ? but the thing i am not satisfied with his pro taliban thoughts , and the way he try to in directly demoralize the army .. i hate him .. plus i diagree with him on shooting drones , this might send us back to stone age .. and making USA enemy will make wholes west our enemies ...


There are number of issues, which we may not agree with any one, & it's our right to be like that, I respect your opinions, but we should try to bring the issues of common interstes? 
Are you ready to give NOORA GOVT, 5 MORE YEARS of Noora racy rule on pakistan?
That the point is?
Plz chose, what's best! 
I can count on you!


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Muslim salvation is in forming an alliance.

Islamic unity is the only solution.


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


>


*Roznama-JohotI Dunya? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Chairman Imran Khan again condemned the Israeli aggression against Palestinians in Gaza (July 22, 2014)

*Chairman Imran Khan again condemned the Israeli aggression against Palestinians in Gaza (July 22, 2014)*

Chairman PTI, Imran Khan, today again condemned the Israeli aggression against Palestinians in Gaza which has led to over 500 innocent people including children being massacred and thousands more injured.

Imran Khan said it was absolutely shameful how Israel is allowed to transgress all international laws and violate basic human rights enshrined in the UN Charter and the powerful of the world allow it to do so.

Khan said never was the principle of self defence as enshrined in Chapter VII Article 51 of the UN Charter so abused as it has been by Israel which has indulged in state terrorism against the people of Gaza. Nor is this the first time Israel has abused this principle. The ICJ Advisory Opinion on the Israeli Wall had also found Israel guilty of abusing the principle of self defence.

Khan also strongly criticised the leaders of Muslim states who's silence he said was as inexplicable as it was inexcusable. Egypt's refusal to allow medical assistance to go in to Gaza and to prevent the fleeing Palestinians from entering into the safety of its borders shows the moral bankruptcy of the Arab leadership today. The Pakistan government's apologetic approach is equally damning. Muslims are being prosecuted across the globe from Palestine to Myanmar and Muslim leaders remain silent spectators or actual abettors.

Khan said the US and European democracies' leaders have also exposed their hypocrisy and duality of standards by trying to defend Israel's massacre of the Palestinians in Gaza. He added that he was full of admiration for the public in these countries who had and are continuing to protest in their thousands against Israel's brutality.

Chairman Imran Khan said it is time for the people of the world to unite and force their governments to stand up against violations of human rights and oppression. It is imperative that the UN, if it is to reclaim even an iota of credibility, act immediately to stop the massacre going on in Gaza. The Secretary General has the power to intervene and take action. It is shameful that he is not prepared to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


>



What's stopping Mr. Khan from doing these things on his own initiative within KPK?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

VCheng said:


> What's stopping Mr. Khan from doing these things on his own initiative within KPK?



should do, agree.... but probably the effect will emerge if we form a joint policy in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Jzaib said:


> yaar well u see new developments and change ur plan ... i see nothng wrong with that ... dnt fall for geo news propaganda



dude , i never see geo , i hate geo more than mubashir lucqman ... this is my own observation



batmannow said:


> There are number of issues, which we may not agree with any one, & it's our right to be like that, I respect your opinions, but we should try to bring the issues of common interstes?
> Are you ready to give NOORA GOVT, 5 MORE YEARS of Noora racy rule on pakistan?
> That the point is?
> Plz chose, what's best!
> I can count on you!



well to be honest , i would like IK to be PM. but all i am scared of his so hating thoughts against MQMers . i will admit that mqm has criminal elements but many of them are good and well educated person , if IK becomes PM he might start a operation against them and all we have to bear is the blood shed in streets of karachi .. IK should try to find a political situation of Karachi ,, because karachi has many criminal elements including TTP , other band organizations , BLA , religious parties , ANP , JI , Jiye Sindh , and etc ...
and i would also like to hear imran policy for Urdu speaking peoples . and what he has to say about them ... i want our leaders not merge all urdu speaking peoples with mqm or political parties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Interesting statement, now the sifarshis will not be issued tickets....So there was something fishy in the distribution of tickets the first time.....


----------



## PurpleButcher

IK should ban jewish products in KPK atleast officially. It will surely have a domino effect. Make a list of companies and ban the distribution of these products.


----------



## Jzaib

PurpleButcher said:


> IK should ban jewish products in KPK atleast officially. It will surely have a domino effect. Make a list of companies and ban the distribution of these products.


messing with government/geo/TTp/Judiciary/TTP/US ... its not the right time to pick more wars .. last tym PMLN supported USA instead of PTI NATO supply blockade


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3

PurpleButcher said:


> IK should ban jewish products in KPK atleast officially. It will surely have a domino effect. Make a list of companies and ban the distribution of these products.


How many in KPK have the money to buy these Jewish products? The people who are always asking for tax exemptions.


----------



## Leader

PTI slams Israel’s Gaza aggression


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

rockstar08 said:


> dude , i never see geo , i hate geo more than mubashir lucqman ... this is my own observation
> 
> 
> 
> well to be honest , i would like IK to be PM. but all i am scared of his so hating thoughts against MQMers . i will admit that mqm has criminal elements but many of them are good and well educated person , if IK becomes PM he might start a operation against them and all we have to bear is the blood shed in streets of karachi .. IK should try to find a political situation of Karachi ,, because karachi has many criminal elements including TTP , other band organizations , BLA , religious parties , ANP , JI , Jiye Sindh , and etc ...
> and i would also like to hear imran policy for Urdu speaking peoples . and what he has to say about them ... i want our leaders not merge all urdu speaking peoples with mqm or political parties


I think, in living in the fear in karachi, your good thoughts been just became limited towards operation or not operation?
What you may not know, is IK is modern educated man, he is far more great listener then these thugs, called Nawab Noora -sharif & ASIF GhadarI!
You have tested them again & again, what you , karachi people's, even MQM is getting now?
I think, it's too early to think that, IMRAN will be against MQM political, & will initiate any power tactics?
But for the criminals, we all as pakistanis should become United, & kick these criminals out of pakistan?
Don't be a negative thinker, & all ways remember that, when crops became ready to cut, no one just throw it, out in the deep waters?
I , think a good political deal between MQM & PTI could be reached in sindh?
There are number of areas, in which both can support each others!
Being a urdu speaker is never was a crime!
IK & my mother's were urdu speakers migrated khans! 
& our fathers were NIAZI khans!
So don't, think wrong that, IK is a Hitler & urdu speakers are jew! Ok
He knows pretty well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=327188377444977





Asad umar about 14th August rally..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

batmannow said:


> I think, in living in the fear in karachi, your good thoughts been just became limited towards operation or not operation?
> What you may not know, is IK is modern educated man, he is far more great listener then these thugs, called Nawab Noora -sharif & ASIF GhadarI!
> You have tested them again & again, what you , karachi people's, even MQM is getting now?
> I think, it's too early to think that, IMRAN will be against MQM political, & will initiate any power tactics?
> But for the criminals, we all as pakistanis should become United, & kick these criminals out of pakistan?
> Don't be a negative thinker, & all ways remember that, when crops became ready to cut, no one just throw it, out in the deep waters?
> I , think a good political deal between MQM & PTI could be reached in sindh?
> There are number of areas, in which both can support each others!
> Being a urdu speaker is never was a crime!
> IK & my mother's were urdu speakers migrated khans!
> & our fathers were NIAZI khans!
> So don't, think wrong that, IK is a Hitler & urdu speakers are jew! Ok
> He knows pretty well!



yeah i agree and i am never been in favor of giving chance for PPPP and PMLN . 
i can not comment of IK and his policies because IK has a long journey to make . 
i will never support the criminal element and policies of MQM aka , forcefully taking fitra , closing shops , gathering "khaalen on eid , bhatta khori and etc ... 
but what i know that their are many things which is good in MQM , like respect for womens in their jalsa , and well organized peoples, doesnt matter this is because of fear or something else ..
being a urdu speaker was a crime back than , and even few years ago , my brother was once told by a JI worker that " killing a muhajir is similar like killing a kutta " i will never forget that , my brother has to leave his university because of dhamkiyan from Pathans , and JI workers just because he was urdu speaker but does not associated with MQM , he got no back up ...
i will say dont forget the time where in karachi urdu speaking peoples were shot on street after watching and identification of their ID' cards ....
if you treat every one as Pakistan , dont discriminate , i will support any leader .. this muhajir urdu speaking things must be finished ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

rockstar08 said:


> yeah i agree and i am never been in favor of giving chance for PPPP and PMLN .
> i can not comment of IK and his policies because IK has a long journey to make .
> i will never support the criminal element and policies of MQM aka , forcefully taking fitra , closing shops , gathering "khaalen on eid , bhatta khori and etc ...
> but what i know that their are many things which is good in MQM , like respect for womens in their jalsa , and well organized peoples, doesnt matter this is because of fear or something else ..
> being a urdu speaker was a crime back than , and even few years ago , my brother was once told by a JI worker that " killing a muhajir is similar like killing a kutta " i will never forget that , my brother has to leave his university because of dhamkiyan from Pathans , and JI workers just because he was urdu speaker but does not associated with MQM , he got no back up ...
> i will say dont forget the time where in karachi urdu speaking peoples were shot on street after watching and identification of their ID' cards ....
> if you treat every one as Pakistan , dont discriminate , i will support any leader .. this muhajir urdu speaking things must be finished ,


Man you need to make your mind, MQM or PPP or PMLN and just forget about 
PTJI, we as karachiets did our best to get rid


----------



## rockstar08

KURUMAYA said:


> Man you need to make your mind, MQM or PPP or PMLN and just forget about
> PTJI, we as karachiets did our best to get rid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

If I type are ( I mean Arre ) you feel difference?


----------



## batmannow

Excuse me, baby!
What you think out of few cities of sindh , MQM stands where?
They have to find a partner political to have their works done ?
They have tried , ppp & pmln decades what, they got ?
Decide your self ? & be fair?
I mean nothing , they can get ever from those 2?
Why not to bring or test the next big thing , PTI.


----------



## Crypto

hasnain0099 said:


> How many in KPK have the money to buy these Jewish products? The people who are always asking for tax exemptions.



Many of these are used by your average Joe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

PTI Karachi is organizing a Protest to show solidarity with the people of Gaza
.
Venue: Do Talwar, Clifton.
Time: 10pm
Date: 24th July 2014

It is important to realize the aspirations of the Palestinian people in Gaza. They deserve our solidarity, respect and reverence. They deserve justice. It is the duty of every person to contribute to break the unprecedented siege and bringing the criminals behind this atrocity to justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Old picture:







@Leader guess the person at right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SekrutYakhni

I really hope ISI has decided to expose all the corrupt people across the board.


----------



## batmannow

saad445566 said:


> I really hope ISI has decided to expose all the corrupt people across the board.


Thats not their job!


----------



## Marshmallow

@Leader @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

* Chairman Imran Khan having Eid lunch with the IDP's in Bannu*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gangsta_rap

Why is batmannow semi-sympathetic to PTI?

lolz what a lota


----------



## batmannow

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Why is batmannow semi-sympathetic to PTI?
> 
> lolz what a lota


Semi-sympathetic!
I, never has any favourites in Pakistani Politics! 
I only support issues, in that cause PTI is right with the issue of fraud in elections, rule of LOTA, s (crouptors) over pakistan?
My way, of thinking is the same , what is been explained by PTI?
I am going to support , even a devil if it, helps my country!
But PTI is a party of innocent pakistanis fighting the basic rights of all Pakistani, s !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khalidr

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Why is batmannow semi-sympathetic to PTI?
> 
> lolz what a lota



he have sense of right and wrong, he is strong critics of PTI but on the other hand he do appreciate right actions and moves of PTI, well it doesn't mean you don't have brain and other don't. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

@Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## batmannow

Khalidr said:


> he have sense of right and wrong, he is strong critics of PTI but on the other hand he do appreciate right actions and moves of PTI, well it doesn't mean you don't have brain and other don't. lol


Thats the biggest problem in pakistan, that people's just put themselves like slaves to the politicians?
They agree on everything their leader says, & they disagree what ever he rejects?
But for me, issues are important, & we as a nation should think like that, I never thought IMRAN or PTI as angels, but they are right, on most of the issues?

So what I should do, keep criticising the right ones, no I am not that moran!
I will support, PTI on their right full demands for the pakistanis !
Any how, for me it's pakistan frist, all the times!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

@Jazzbot @Aeronaut @Akheilos @A.Rafay @pkuser2k12 @Fahad Khan 2 @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chak Bamu

*Ten truths about electoral rigging*
By Zahid F. Ebrahim
Published: August 4, 2014



The writer is an advocate of the Supreme Court and can be reached on Twitter @zfebrahim

The PTI and PML-N are unable to resolve their political differences. Therefore on August 14, Islamabad is bracing for a clash, which will test Pakistan’s democracy. Imran Khan, who will lead the Azadi march from Lahore to Islamabad, calls it a “decisive battle”. The tempo for the long march has been built on a series of rallies in Punjab where the PTI has repeatedly hammered home its case against electoral rigging. These arguments have mostly been taken at face value. Let’s see how they fare in the light of facts put together by FAFEN, an independent election monitoring NGO.

1) Election tribunals have failed to decide cases — Around 410 election petitions were filed by losing candidates before the 14 election tribunals established across the country. As of last month, 292 petitions, i.e., 73 per cent of all cases, have already been decided by election tribunals. This is unprecedented when compared with the disposal rate of election tribunals in previous elections.

2) Judges of election tribunals were appointed under a faulty process by a biased Election Commission of Pakistan — In previous elections, high court judges were burdened with the responsibility to decide petitions after completing their usual day’s work. Now, election tribunals are manned by retired judges, whose only work is to decide election cases. The ECP did not appoint these judges. Each of the election tribunal judges were proposed by the respective chief justices of the provincial high courts.

3) Election tribunals are purposely going slow — It is correct that election tribunals were not able to meet the 120-day deadline to decide cases. One reason for the delay is the attitude of many losing candidates. Take for example the case of petition number 344 of 2013, Usman Dar vs Khawaja Asif. In its decision, the tribunal wrote: “The way the petitioner avoided to enter the witness box and disregarded the directions of this tribunal on the pretext of business tour abroad, provides a basis to infer that he was/is no more interested in the matter. Costs of adjournments to the tune of Rs30,000/- have not been paid by the petitioner till date. It appears that after filing the election petition, the petitioner lost interest in the election dispute and then attempted to prolong the trial … the petitioner failed to prove the allegations … (and) the election petition is found to be without any merit and is accordingly dismissed … .”

4) If election tribunals decided the PTI’s cases, the PML-N government would collapse — The PTI candidates filed a total of 58 petitions challenging National and provincial assembly elections in various constituencies. Of these, 39 petitions, i.e., 70 per cent have already been decided by the election tribunals. Unfortunately for the PTI, none of the 39 cases were successful. Now, only 19 PTI petitions remain to be decided. Even if each of these is decided in the PTI’s favour, it will not dent the overall election result.

5) Election tribunals are favouring the PML-N — Thus far, 10 elected parliamentarians of the PML-N have been unseated by the election tribunals. This is the highest number of decisions against any political party. Judgments in only two petitions have gone against PTI candidates. Independent candidates are the biggest winners thus far with eight cases in their favour, followed by the PPP at six.

6) If the government has nothing to hide, then why is it refusing to open the cases of four seats demanded by the PTI — The election results on the four National Assembly seats, i.e., NA-110, NA-122, NA-125 and NA-154 have already been opened and are subjects of judicial inquiry by the election tribunals, which are the only forum for opening disputed results of any election. The government has no role to play here.

7) Unprecedented rigging on four seats — NA-110 was one of the four seats cited for election rigging. According to FAFEN, the number of electoral violations in NA-110 is zero. Compare this with NA-1, where Imran Khan won the election. The electoral violations here are listed as 58 by FAFEN. The point is not that the NA-1 result was manipulated simply because FAFEN listed these violations. The point is that there were approximately 90,000 polling stations across the country. Electoral law violations in some of these, deplorable as they may be, do not make these a rigged parliament.

8) The PML-N rigged elections to defeat the PTI’s Jahangir Tareen — NA-154 is another one of the four seats. Here, the PML-N is blamed for stealing Tareen’s victory. But it is interesting to note that the PML-N candidate here also lost the election. The winner was an independent candidate, Mohammad Siddik Baloch. If the PML-N wanted to rig this seat, why would its candidate come a distant third?

9) Even the PPP supports the demand to reopen result of four constituencies — The PPP is happy that the PTI is focusing attention solely on Punjab. The PPP lost a large number of safe seats in Punjab. Although this has happened before, this time, the loss threatens its very existence in Punjab. In the famous four constituencies, the PPP received an abysmal one per cent, 1.6 per cent, 2.9 per cent and five per cent of total votes cast and its candidates lost even their security deposits. Therefore, how can the PPP resist the opportunity to help de-legitimise the election results in these constituencies?

10) The PTI exhausted all forums provided by law before coming on the streets — The Representation of Peoples Act provides that the forum to contest election results is the election tribunals. Around 73 per cent of all cases have already been decided by them. Anyone aggrieved by their decisions can file an appeal in the Supreme Court as mandated by law. Rule of law is not just an empty slogan to be raised in public rallies and television talk shows. It is the foundation which we must abide by if we are to build a modern and stable Pakistan.

_Published in The Express Tribune, August 4th, 2014._
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can any PTI stalwart answer these?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

thats a cute gesture. may Allah swt give this boy health and long life.


----------



## SBD-3

Peaceful Civilian said:


> * Chairman Imran Khan having Eid lunch with the IDP's in Bannu*


Never knew IDPs key camp main Murghi, Biyani aur Mutton milta hay! I can also see a rosted Lamb as well.


----------



## Leader

Overwhelming moment with Daniyal who is going to India for heart surgery & wanted to meet me. He made his parents vote PTI. May Allah grant Daniyal a speedy recovery. My prayers go with him and his family.

@levina @Ravi Nair do make daniyal 100% fit..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


> Another trophy for PTI...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jazzbot Something for your claim about polio free Peshawar


salute to you virus in peshawer and no case reported in peshawer because they have done the work there


----------



## SBD-3

We will bring 200 Billion Dollars from Swiss Banks ....Pakki hue daigain khanay key shaukeen


----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


> We will bring 200 Billion Dollars from Swiss Banks ....Pakki hue daigain khanay key shaukeen


you will hate this because huge part in that 200 billion dollar is off your corrupt leader nawaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Zarvan said:


> you will hate this because huge part in that 200 billion dollar is off your corrupt leader nawaz


Oh tape walay baba, Government has already started negotiations with Swiss authorities about the proceedure of bringing back money in swiss accounts. But tumhari tape abhi tak kahin aur he phansi hue hay.


----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


> Oh tape walay baba, Government has already started negotiations with Swiss authorities about the proceedure of bringing back money in swiss accounts. But tumhari tape abhi tak kahin aur he phansi hue hay.


O really I know how much money they would bring


----------



## Leader

Rebuttal to Zahid Ibrahim's 10 Myths about Elections

Rebuttal to Zahid Ibrahim's 10 Myths about Elections

Rebuttal to Zahid Ibrahim's 10 Myths about Elections


----------



## Leader

Leader said:


> Overwhelming moment with Daniyal who is going to India for heart surgery & wanted to meet me. He made his parents vote PTI. May Allah grant Daniyal a speedy recovery. My prayers go with him and his family.
> 
> @levina @Ravi Nair do make daniyal 100% fit..




sorry guys, Daniyal just passed away... really left me speechless and sad.. 

May God be merciful on him and give him special place in janat..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3

Zarvan said:


> O really I know how much money they would bring


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> Never knew IDPs key camp main Murghi, Biyani aur Mutton milta hay! I can also see a rosted Lamb as well.


Just wish, that noora , s shahi kitchen be serving them?


----------



## Leader




----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> Overwhelming moment with Daniyal who is going to India for heart surgery & wanted to meet me. He made his parents vote PTI. May Allah grant Daniyal a speedy recovery. My prayers go with him and his family.
> 
> @levina @Ravi Nair do make daniyal 100% fit..


Ohh I just read about Daniyal's death on FB.


RIP kid!


Somehow I did not get any alert for this post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> Ohh I just read about Daniyal's death on FB.
> 
> 
> RIP kid!
> 
> 
> Somehow I did not get any alert for this post.



the kid was due to arrive in India for surgery... but somehow today he just passed away

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> the kid was due to arrive in India for surgery... but somehow today he just passed away


Sad!

Was it his last wish to meet IK??


----------



## SBD-3

PTI at sixes and sevens....


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> Sad!
> 
> Was it his last wish to meet IK??



Yes, it was his last wish before going for surgery in India, today I was listening to Imran khan interview @ Insaf Radio (web based) and Imran's voice trembled as he spoke about danyial and passing away the next day..


----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Yesterday,




Today




U-Turns now at daily frequency


----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


> Yesterday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U-Turns now at daily frequency


genius stop being ignorant resignations are subimitted by NA guys


----------



## SBD-3

Zarvan said:


> genius stop being ignorant resignations are subimitted by NA guys


Tape sain, re-read the second news. I know your English has problems, but never knew your Urdu stood right there with it. When Imran khan would say resign, PTI will have to resign from both KPK as well as NA. Otherwise it would be seen nothing less than hypocrisy.


----------



## batmannow

hasnain0099 said:


> Tape sain, re-read the second news. I know your English has problems, but never knew your Urdu stood right there with it. When Imran khan would say resign, PTI will have to resign from both KPK as well as NA. Otherwise it would be seen nothing less than hypocrisy.


So now you hAve became the spokes person of IMRAN KHAN, well come to Azadi March!


----------



## Leader

Constitutional Rights and Responsibilities of the PTI March.

Constitutional Rights and Responsibilities of the PTI March.

Constitutional Rights and Responsibilities of the PTI March.

Constitutional Rights and Responsibilities of the PTI March.


So Bhai called Mullah
Mullah called Diesel 
Diesel called Shar 
Shar rang up Zar --
Kaptaan say lagta hae Der 


Source: PTI's Azadi March 14th August 2014 l Updates and debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

@Fulcrum15 lala if I am here to read urdu news, why I should be here and not on siasat. pk instead? maintain some pdf standard..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Leader said:


> @Fulcrum15 lala if I am here to read urdu news, why I should be here and not on siasat. pk instead? maintain some pdf standard..


 Ayena unko dikhaya to bura maan gay....


----------



## Zarvan

hasnain0099 said:


> Ayena unko dikhaya to bura maan gay....


your reatard leaders are about to repeat model town incident


----------



## Devil Soul

@Leader ....... What this???? FAKE NEWS??
@Tameem @hasnain0099


----------



## Jango

Devil Soul said:


> @Leader ....... What this???? FAKE NEWS??
> @Tameem @hasnain0099



And how did "Royal News" get this news?

BTW, yesterday I saw Khwaja Asif saying that ISI built up PTI and all that stuff.

pathetic to see a Defence Minister making those kind of statements.


----------



## Devil Soul

Fulcrum15 said:


> And how did "Royal News" get this news?
> 
> BTW, yesterday I saw Khwaja Asif saying that ISI built up PTI and all that stuff.
> 
> pathetic to see a Defence Minister making those kind of statements.



and now PTI is accusing Ex COA Kiyani for rigging.....


----------



## Jango

Devil Soul said:


> and now PTI is accusing Ex COA Kiyani for rigging.....



Source?


----------



## Devil Soul

Fulcrum15 said:


> Source?


*"Gen Kayani was also Involved in Election Rigging" Fayaz ul Hassan Chohan Central Dy. Secretary Information*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=938543882826115

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Devil Soul said:


> @Leader ....... What this???? FAKE NEWS??
> @Tameem @hasnain0099








your daily urdu lies news paper nai baat claims that Pasha is back in Pakistan, he is the master mind behind all this.. and he had a meeting with Imran khan for hours..

thats why @Fulcrum15 I was saying urdu stuff should be off the board, besides I am comfortable with English and english should be the mode of communication, otherwise PDF will become Siasat. pk @WebMaster


----------



## Jango

Aik to yeh media walay aik baat par razi hi nhn hotay.

Now Shuja Pasha is working for CIA rather than UAE intel agency?

And how the heck can Pasha plan all of this when he isn't in control of any sort of power at all? He has no influence now...

Agr Pasha kisi kay ghar gaya hota to puri dunya ko pata chal jata...this isn't a small thing.


----------



## syedali73

Fulcrum15 said:


> Aik to yeh media walay aik baat par razi hi nhn hotay.
> 
> Now Shuja Pasha is working for CIA rather than UAE intel agency?
> 
> And how the heck can Pasha plan all of this when he isn't in control of any sort of power at all? He has no influence now...
> 
> Agr Pasha kisi kay ghar gaya hota to puri dunya ko pata chal jata...this isn't a small thing.


Jaundiced journalism.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Fulcrum15 said:


> Aik to yeh media walay aik baat par razi hi nhn hotay.
> 
> Now Shuja Pasha is working for CIA rather than UAE intel agency?
> 
> And how the heck can Pasha plan all of this when he isn't in control of any sort of power at all? He has no influence now...
> 
> Agr Pasha kisi kay ghar gaya hota to puri dunya ko pata chal jata...this isn't a small thing.


PMLN was crying before election and blaming Shujah Pasha for supporting PTI, and they even said Vote for PTI means vote for zardari but guess what happened??? Who is ruling Pakistan? Who is ally of PPPP?
PML N is king of liars, and expert for illusion. They have long history.


----------



## Leader

Fulcrum15 said:


> Aik to yeh media walay aik baat par razi hi nhn hotay.
> 
> Now Shuja Pasha is working for CIA rather than UAE intel agency?
> 
> And how the heck can Pasha plan all of this when he isn't in control of any sort of power at all? He has no influence now...
> 
> Agr Pasha kisi kay ghar gaya hota to puri dunya ko pata chal jata...this isn't a small thing.



that is why for the sake of pdf not turning into siasat. pk, let there be some limit to urdu news sharing, atleast jang, express be standard, rest give thara standard news.. @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152343069679527





"Jadoun Aana e Khan Imran, Vasna e Pakistan" a Punjabi Song made by Jafar, a security guard who spent all his salary to make this song exclusively for Azadi March and Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

woah... Fighter Khan ! @Jazzbot @Aeronaut @Marshmallow @pkuser2k12 @Fahad Khan 2 @Fulcrum15 @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

so whose going to the Azadi March?


----------



## Zafeer Ali

MM_Haider said:


> Now a days lots of gossip and polls are circulating on Internet, especially on Facebook that Imran Khan would be the next Prime Minister of Pakistan. I, myself, am a fan of Mr. Imran Khan for his philanthropist works, leadership in cricket, social works. As far as his politics is concerned I am his fan because of the dirty politics and corruption of previous and current leaders.
> But personally I feel that it is near to impossible for Imran Khan to become the next Prime Minister of Pakistan. Pakistan&#8217;s politics is so cruel that it can let at least fifteen people die because of a statement against a leader of a party and even then life goes on. It is survival of the fittest - fittest in the field of dirty politics, floor crossings, horse trading, blood sheds, murders, strikes and street power, seasoned politicians. Fortunately or unfortunately, Mr. Imran Khan lacks in all the pre-requisites of Pakistani politics.
> I really don&#8217;t think IK will be the next PM and if it happens, I am really scared about Pakistan&#8217;s future as economy, foreign policy, control over intelligence agencies and street power needs experience which IK doesn&#8217;t have under his belt. From where he will bring the cabinet? Will he again start &#8216;jor tor ki siasat&#8217;? Then where is politics on principles?





Leader said:


>


----------



## SBD-3

Imran bhai Paati hue kurti key sath ifthetah kartay huay


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=813115978730824





one hell of a brilliant advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Leader said:


> @Jazzbot you know who you have to find  did you find him??









Founder of Pakistan, saying Eid prayer as an ordinary man in some row, not taking the front row..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814373495271739

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

The reality


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/500480584234201089


----------



## SBD-3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/500494633479045121


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

I dont know about #CivilDisobedience but i can clearly see #PTIDisobedience within party. Total confusion every quarters of #*PTI* camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

He shouldn't have done so many 'lines' .... idiot! He had the momentum with him until this blunder of speech and the interview to Samaa channel earlier. I guess this is him accepting defeat to his ego, as he has pretty much no choice but to accept the establishment brokered deal that was put in front of him before he reached Islamabad on 15th. Qadri on the other hand is playing along very well.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

AsianUnion said:


> I dont know about #CivilDisobedience


*CIVIL Disobedience in Georgia- How it worked and led to success??*
Here is report
http://www.usip.org/sites/default/files/resources/sr167.pdf


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Real Democracy does not needs containers to stop general public 







Fear of government

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

very good move by imran khan .. im so proud of his decision . If the law and parliment couldnt give us justice . we should resign. It will turn out to be a good move

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Salute to all PTI MNAs who without any hesitation wrote down their resignations in their own handwritting.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## batmannow

SBD-3 said:


>


But non of them are having 70 dishes luanch?


----------



## AsianLion

*Imran Khan's WEDDING: Funny*


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

And while Khattak does the firefighting


----------



## Norwegian

All Nooras and Status quo champions can do is to start by denying this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crypto

SBD-3 said:


>


Any more news on this piece?


----------



## SBD-3

Crypto said:


> Any more news on this piece?


----------



## Crypto

SBD-3 said:


>


Please post the source as well.


----------



## SBD-3

Crypto said:


> Please post the source as well.


right click and press "Copy Image URL"

One more 




http://www.naibaat.com.pk/ePaper/peshawar/29-08-2014/Detail/p1_17.jpg



Peaceful Civilian said:


>


Dunya News: PESHAWAR: Pakistan first mobile court stopped working.


----------



## Norwegian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/505341452616884224

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Peaceful Civilian said:


>



Nooras cannot face the people who elected him. LOLZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=341250509372097

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Gulzar khan nay PTI ko apna "Istifa" dedeya 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/505694599201828864


----------



## WishLivePak

Geo News - Dailymotion


----------



## shayanjameel08

siyasat.pk/geo-news-live.php


----------



## asad71

The movement that IK-TUQ had created appearing to slip out of their control. They do not have diehard indoctrinated cadre. The gathering is mostly of riffraff. In 1971 when Sheikh lost control of the movement he had created, infiltration took place leading to the 1971 War. IK-TUQ should rein in, and PMLN should give them space to withdraw with honor.


----------



## Luftwaffe

asad71 said:


> The movement that IK-TUQ had created appearing to slip out of their control. They do not have diehard indoctrinated cadre. The gathering is mostly of riffraff. In 1971 when Sheikh lost control of the movement he had created, infiltration took place leading to the 1971 War. IK-TUQ should rein in, and PMLN should give them space to withdraw with honor.



Different situations over the top Gov is accusing, blaming and insulting Pak Army in current situation.


----------



## Crypto




----------



## Leader

This is Imran Khan's speech @ Muridke back from 1996, I repeat its from 1996. He starts with the same words he starts his speeches today 'iyaka nabodo wa iyaka nasta'een'. He says he will rid the system of corruption and provide justice for the people.

The man has stayed true to his words for 18 years. People say this march is an over reaction or that it is disproportionate. I urge them to consider that Imran Khan has struggled for 18 years and even today he is only fighting for the principals he promised to his voters and to those who became part of this movement.

Ladies and Gents, this march is not an exaggerated reaction, it is simply a man who refuses to bow down to pressure and wants desperately to provide justice to this nation. May Allah help Khan in his objectives, long live Pakistan!






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=839955179380237









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152404260659527

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Strike X

@Leader 

Brilliant videos, thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Crypto said:


> View attachment 46618


True but asking why Sheikh Rasheed is there make sense.


----------



## Chronos

Emmie said:


> True but asking why Sheikh Rasheed is there make sense.



you are alive 

hope you get through this


----------



## Emmie

Ravi Nair said:


> you are alive
> 
> hope you get through this



Pretty much alive, all limbs intact. 

Hopefully tension will diffuse by impending evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Emmie said:


> Pretty much alive, all limbs intact.
> 
> Hopefully tension will diffuse by impending evening.



hopefully you will stay alive, you are my favorite mod here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

@Leader thanx man really emotional stuff...just very frustrating that Pakistanis are not taking a leap of faith and losing a opportunity to make use of this great man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strike X

*TEDxKarachi 2011 - Imran Khan - Never Give up on Your Dreams*

*



*


----------



## VCheng

mri1024 2 said:


> @Leader thanx man really emotional stuff...just very frustrating that Pakistanis are not taking a leap of faith and losing a opportunity to make use of this great man



May be the people see him as a Pied Piper who will leap them off a cliff?


----------



## Leader

mri1024 2 said:


> @Leader thanx man really emotional stuff...just very frustrating that Pakistanis are not taking a leap of faith and losing a opportunity to make use of this great man


yes that is very unfortunate of us.


----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> May be the people see him as a Pied Piper who will leap them off a cliff?



the blind who are told their whole life that there is no bridge, and fail to take a leap of faith when led to freedom, will remain slaves.. pity, no?


----------



## RazPaK

Leader said:


> the blind who are told their whole life that there is no bridge, and fail to take a leap of faith when led to freedom, will remain slaves.. pity, no?



Okha na ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jackhunter

Leader said:


> the blind who are told their whole life that there is no bridge, and fail to take a leap of faith when led to freedom, will remain slaves.. pity, no?


It take to be a real man to be standing In the fire for the freedom of the others!
cowards cant do that!
can you feel me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> the blind who are told their whole life that there is no bridge, and fail to take a leap of faith when led to freedom, will remain slaves.. pity, no?



The leaders have wings to fly away after that leap, while the people who leap with them fall to the bottom. It is either slavery or death for them.


----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The leaders have wings to fly away after that leap, while the people who leap with them fall to the bottom. It is either slavery or death for them.



Leader builds that bridge who blind cannot see, if they fail, all go down, mostly like the leader as he leads from the front. yes slave minded live on, safely, as their masters continue to feed food to their dogs and them.


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> Leader builds that bridge who blind cannot see, if they fail, all go down, mostly like the leader as he leads from the front. yes slave minded live on, safely, as their masters continue to feed food to their dogs and them.



So you still think IK is building bridges with his antics these days?


----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So you still think IK is building bridges with his antics these days?



luckily Im not blind nor slave, I can see & take leap of faith


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> luckily Im not blind nor slave, I can see & take leap of faith



I will help pick you back up when you hit the bottom after such a leap.


----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I will help pick you back up when you hit the bottom after such a leap.



you will die waiting for that day


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> you will die waiting for that day



Nope. The dharna will wrap up in a few days and your jump will have crash landed.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Nope. The dharna will wrap up in a few days and your jump will have crash landed.



And it still wont be accepted. Somewhere, Asghar Khan is sitting quietly enjoying biscuits with a resigned smile on his face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Nope. The dharna will wrap up in a few days and your jump will have crash landed.



it has already achieved its purpose.. oh dear oh dear blindness


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> it has already achieved its purpose.. oh dear oh dear blindness



And what purpose did the dharna _actually _achieve? Reforms? Resignations? New elections? Something else?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> And what purpose did the dharna _actually _achieve? Reforms? Resignations? New elections? Something else?



Even the Kargil war had better results in achieving purpose.


----------



## Leader

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> And what purpose did the dharna _actually _achieve? Reforms? Resignations? New elections? Something else?



oh glad you recognized, this is the first step to cure blindness. by the way joint session, making nawaz visit National Assembly are just byproducts.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Even the Kargil war had better results in achieving purpose.



Ouch! that must hurt some people, you blunt bad man! 



Leader said:


> oh glad you recognized, this is the first step to cure blindness. by the way joint session, making nawaz visit National Assembly are just byproducts.



Clutching at non-existent straws, now we are, definitely.


----------



## Leader

Message for Pakistani irrespective of your support for Imran Khan or PTI

In 2007, I was at Lahore airport queuing for my turn at check-in and a person stepped in over taking 10 passengers in line, he had reference (Sifarish), I saw people around me saying nothing and thinking "He is powerful, we will have to wait a little longer". I stood up and said "Sir please go back in line, everyone here is waiting for their turn". Instead of replying to me or anyone in line he told the staff to continue working on his boarding cards. A 70 year old lady suddenly shouted and said, "This young man just told you to go back in line, Can't you hear that ?" Surprisingly for me, everyone in line stood up and spoke against injustice. That man eventually had to go back in line like every other Pakistani. I saw the smiles on the faces and shine in the eyes of everyone there, they were happy to beat the so-called powerful. We have it in us, we just need to start believing in ourselves, we have to have the firm faith that Allah Almighty is the only power we should be afraid of and stand against the injustice, Allah gives us strength to fight for it. Until we do that we can never succeed as a nation.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Ouch! that must hurt some people, you blunt bad man!
> 
> 
> 
> Clutching at non-existent straws, now we are, definitely.



like I said blindness

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=841304732578615


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=345661512264330

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jackhunter

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=345661512264330


Sir 
Can you update the situation !
is PTI going back, I mean backing off from dharna.


----------



## Leader

jackhunter said:


> Sir
> Can you update the situation !
> is PTI going back, I mean backing off from dharna.



Last night I checked, negotiations were at initial stage, it might take a few days..


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=345879712242510





Imran Khan's vision for Pakistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abdullah0001

Immi is done , finish , kaput , finito , khalaas so might as well close this thread too . For generations to come his political career will be taught as an example of what not do n how not to act as a politician n ultimately how not eat your feet


----------



## VCheng

Leader said:


> In 2007, I was at Lahore airport queuing for my turn at check-in and a person stepped in over taking 10 passengers in line, he had reference (Sifarish), I saw people around me saying nothing and thinking "He is powerful, we will have to wait a little longer". I stood up and said "Sir please go back in line, everyone here is waiting for their turn". Instead of replying to me or anyone in line he told the staff to continue working on his boarding cards. A 70 year old lady suddenly shouted and said, "This young man just told you to go back in line, Can't you hear that ?" Surprisingly for me, everyone in line stood up and spoke against injustice. That man eventually had to go back in line like every other Pakistani. I saw the smiles on the faces and shine in the eyes of everyone there, they were happy to beat the so-called powerful. We have it in us, we just need to start believing in ourselves, we have to have the firm faith that Allah Almighty is the only power we should be afraid of and stand against the injustice, Allah gives us strength to fight for it. Until we do that we can never succeed as a nation.



Good story.

And then, people like you watch the Army do the same thing in the Constitutional sense and go straight to the head of the queues and take authority and privileges for itself illegally, and choose to keep quiet against that injustice that affects millions upon millions for decades and decades. Like you correctly said, "Until we do that we can never succeed as a nation".


----------



## jackhunter

Leader said:


> Last night I checked, negotiations were at initial stage, it might take a few days..


But not a single word from Imran khan that he is calling off protest yet?


----------



## jericho

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=345879712242510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan's vision for Pakistan !



Awesome video, this guy genuinely wants good future for Pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> and take authority and privileges for itself illegally


LOL. In your diffused mind, power grab is only done to take authority and privileges above the masses. That's not what true democracy means.



jackhunter said:


> But not a single word from Imran khan that he is calling off protest yet?


Won't be called off until Noora resigns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifkhan12

Captain on the attack again, few more hooks like that and Nawaz will be retired, lol.


----------



## jackhunter

Saifkhan12 said:


> Captain on the attack again, few more hooks like that and Nawaz will be retired, lol.


Wrong are the peoples who thinks IMRAN KHAN will back off, he was a great cricketer , a master one!
He will fight again again, till his opponent submit or give in.


----------



## FaujHistorian

jackhunter said:


> Wrong are the peoples who thinks IMRAN KHAN will back off, he was a great cricketer , a master one!
> He will fight again again, till his opponent submit or give in.



Depends on Umpire. 

IK hoped to get a favorable decision in August. Not going to happen even in Sept.


----------



## jackhunter

FaujHistorian said:


> Depends on Umpire.
> 
> IK hoped to get a favorable decision in August. Not going to happen even in Sept.


If Its like that then no one knows the next hour in pakistan?


----------



## Dubious




----------



## sur

Imran Khan & PTI Featured in Nickelback's 'Edge of A Revolution'
Check the clips at *1:13,,, 2:55 --&-- 3:36 marks* of the video.
It's a Canadian rock band.


*Turn your volume high *




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152411767324527





-
-
-

*غیر آئینی گانا بھی آگیا*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=746669802066888




-
-
-





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152758272723383

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifkhan12

Massive crowd today so the fight is still on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

to the people of Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203957896443147


----------



## Dubious

very touching video towards the end is the msg for those questioning where he gets the money there is 1 of the sources for those who support him from abroad:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=559036037536469





Jub aap faisalah ker lain gay kay aap ko change cha hiyea....
@Leader @Jazzbot @TankMan @Norwegian @Ahmad1996 @metalfalcon @Jay12345 @B06 @Hyperion 

@Syed.Ali.Haider yeh hai soch ki taqat

P/S: hate that music in the end...man the headache

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## VCheng

Akheilos said:


> very touching video towards the end is the msg for those questioning where he gets the money there is 1 of the sources for those who support him from abroad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=559036037536469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jub aap faisalah ker lain gay kay aap ko change cha hiyea....
> @Leader @Jazzbot @TankMan @Norwegian @Ahmad1996 @metalfalcon @Jay12345 @B06
> 
> @Syed.Ali.Haider yeh hai soch ki taqat
> 
> P/S: hate that music in the end...man the headache



How old is this video? PTI's election was financed in a large part by expats, but that funding stream dwindled down after audit issues were raised by some. I do not what happened after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Akheilos said:


> very touching video towards the end is the msg for those questioning where he gets the money there is 1 of the sources for those who support him from abroad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=559036037536469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jub aap faisalah ker lain gay kay aap ko change cha hiyea....
> @Leader @Jazzbot @TankMan @Norwegian @Ahmad1996 @metalfalcon @Jay12345 @B06 @Hyperion
> 
> @Syed.Ali.Haider yeh hai soch ki taqat
> 
> P/S: hate that music in the end...man the headache



I have a dream; Revolution that I believe in !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> How old is this video? PTI's election was financed in a large part by expats, but that funding stream dwindled down after audit issues were raised by some. I do not what happened after that.


Its 2013 video...Even I am not sure what happened after that audit...



Leader said:


> I have a dream; Revolution that I believe in !


I hate you too 

@WebMaster @Horus @Manticore @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Fulcrum15 @blain2 @T-Faz @Adios Amigo @Oscar please merge this thread with I have a dream; Revolution that I believe in !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Akheilos said:


> Its 2013 video...Even I am not sure what happened after that audit...



I suspect that severe problems were not resolved. May be somebody else knows better and will clarify what happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Akheilos said:


> Its 2013 video...Even I am not sure what happened after that audit...
> 
> 
> I hate you too
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus @Manticore @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Fulcrum15 @blain2 @T-Faz @Adios Amigo @Oscar please merge this thread with I have a dream; Revolution that I believe in !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Commitment of imran khan!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=592792017405567

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

Akheilos said:


> Jub aap faisalah ker lain gay kay aap ko change cha hiyea....


@Syed.Ali.Haider isnt that what you were discussing? 

More people who want change...IK is only one...well ....


----------



## Hemlock Khalid

any news about end of dharnas?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Hemlock Khalid said:


> any news about end of dharnas?


Continue till justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Akheilos said:


> @Syed.Ali.Haider isnt that what you were discussing?
> 
> More people who want change...IK is only one...well ....



Yes. When there are enough people who want change, it will happen. Not before.


----------



## Hemlock Khalid

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Continue till justice.


and if PM doesn't resign, which seems quite likely, then?


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifkhan12

“I want to share with you that the PTI candidate has won the Dera Ismail Khan by-polls despite the united front of opposition parties in the province,” a beaming Mr Khan told his supporters.

Another seat won, munafiq Fazl won't be happy today.



Peaceful Civilian said:


> Commitment of imran khan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=592792017405567



Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Edevelop




----------



## HRK

Moeed Pirzada | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## Armstrong

Leader said:


>



@Jazzbot - Apnaa Khan tou baraa fit nikalaa !  

I thought he only used to jog....yeh tou pooraa Gullu Butt material nikalaa ! 



HRK said:


> View attachment 48446
> 
> Moeed Pirzada | Facebook



Do you follow Moeed Pirzada ?  

I used to watch his show almost religiously but that new format involving Fawad Chaudhry hasn't impressed me much !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

HRK said:


> View attachment 48446
> 
> Moeed Pirzada | Facebook



India, Amreeka, Israel (IAI) against IK?

hahahahahaha


Please add gods, angels, and hoors too. 


Why it is that we must drag I-A-I into every damn thing?

Toilet broken? must be I-A-I
load shedding? must be I-A-I
constipation for Mullah Qadri? must be I-A-I
IK container leaking? must be I-A-I


Please bhai logo. please come down back on earth.


----------



## HRK

FaujHistorian said:


> India, Amreeka, Israel (IAI) against IK?
> 
> hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Please add gods, angels, and hoors too.
> 
> 
> Why it is that we must drag I-A-I into every damn thing?
> 
> Toilet broken? must be I-A-I
> load shedding? must be I-A-I
> constipation for Mullah Qadri? must be I-A-I
> IK container leaking? must be I-A-I
> 
> 
> Please bhai logo. please come down back on earth.



is there any 'content' in your sweeping statement which should be responded .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152769825328383





Chairman PTI Imran Khan doing exercise today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saifkhan12

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152769825328383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chairman PTI Imran Khan doing exercise today



He still runs like a 20 year old, great physique and stamina.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

Saifkhan12 said:


> He still runs like a 20 year old, great physique and stamina.


For good leadership, a man must do more than just running. 

Or we still support brawn vs. brain.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jzaib

Post a link here. 



SBD-3 said:


>


----------



## SBD-3

Dil ke baat zuban pay aa he gaye...
\

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/510517911941689344


Jzaib said:


> Post a link here.


http://www.naibaat.com.pk/ePaper/peshawar/07-09-2014/Detail/p1_13.jpg


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

[video]


----------



## Saifkhan12

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> [video]



I would rather watch Zee news than Geo, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Saifkhan12 said:


> I would rather watch Zee news than Geo, lol.



funny thing is that is not even Imran Khan's constituency. he retained Pindi's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=350250608472087

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

A possible reason why Imran is Jelous from Mir Shakeel.


----------



## SBD-3

PTI going for privatization? Hey to ulti ganga beh gaye


----------



## SBD-3

View attachment 1b6581cdc24a0afe232723431ceeccdf.gif


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Flood Relief activities by PTI Youth continue. Three Insaf Kitchens opened in Muzzafargarh serving 3500+ people now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

KPK government fails to spend money allocated for wheat procurement, again.





Another Bongi from Jahil....
"I will not leave the country until the all of the debt is paid off". Pata nahi Oxford main konsi economics parhta raha hay yeh bonga.


----------



## Leader

I know that this will not bring their son Imran back, but Imran khan nay us PTI worker kay walid say hath jor ker mafi mangi...

his mother told Imran Khan that we named our son after you..

totally devastating, I have seen Imran Khan being emotionally shattered before that was at the death of Dildar Perviaz Bhatti.. that scene was repeated today when he went to condole in multan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Green Arrow

I am more interested in PTI's Larkana jalsa. If PTI manages to put up an impressive show in Larkana, then it will be a big blow to PPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=360443590786122





Imran Khan visit the houses of the victims of Multan Incident and offered the condolence . Mother of the victim kissed Imran Khan's forehead and hugged him



Green Arrow said:


> I am more interested in PTI's Larkana jalsa. If PTI manages to put up an impressive show in Larkana, then it will be a big blow to PPP.



the way Zardari is feeling the heat and has moved PPP, surely they are afraid.

and Yes Inshallah it will be a massive success.. and even if not, PTI should work hard to get Sindhi vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Arrow

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=360443590786122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan visit the houses of the victims of Multan Incident and offered the condolence . Mother of the victim kissed Imran Khan's forehead and hugged him
> 
> 
> 
> the way Zardari is feeling the heat and has moved PPP, surely they are afraid.
> 
> and Yes Inshallah it will be a massive success.. and even if not, PTI should work hard to get Sindhi vote.



PTI show that too in PPP heart will be good to see and in Baluchistan too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

*2.5 million saying commence.

Another MASSIVE pump on the way.

Get ready!

Imran Khan has to do 2 Jalsas in rural Sindh. 

The first will be good but no a HUUGE jalsa.

The second will be HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE jalsa.

God has sent two dedicated Angels to take care. Hearts and minds of the rural Sindh and Baloch will change now.

The two Angels will be seen by few.

My job is finishing very soon. Its been 5 years now. 
*
*Another country is going to be my second responsibility. *


----------



## Saifkhan12

saad445566 said:


> *2.5 million saying commence.
> 
> Another MASSIVE pump on the way.
> 
> Get ready!
> 
> Imran Khan has to do 2 Jalsas in rural Sindh.
> 
> The first will be good but no a HUUGE jalsa.
> 
> The second will be HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE jalsa.
> 
> God has sent two dedicated Angels to take care. Hearts and minds of the rural Sindh and Baloch will change now.
> 
> The two Angels will be seen by few.
> 
> My job is finishing very soon. Its been 5 years now.
> *
> *Another country is going to be my second responsibility. *



You sound like someone who has been smoking something very heavy today, get some help dude.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Saifkhan12 said:


> You sound like someone who has been smoking something very heavy today, get some help dude.



Smokang desi sigar broder. 

U give us sum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jericho

"Allah ne Insan ke Haath mein Sirf Niyyat Aur Koshish di hai, Kamyabi Woh deta hai" Chairman Imran Khan.

Which other leader in Pak currently speaks like this guy? A person with class and dignity unlike NS. I like how he pointed out that oil prices have come down Rs 15 per liter in the international market but government only reduced it by Rs 3, I have no idea why any sane person can support NS over this guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

w ww.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152795836714903




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152795836714903




.
.
.






.
.
.

Modi looks like IK's servant:
-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=360443590786122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan visit the houses of the victims of Multan Incident and offered the condolence . Mother of the victim kissed Imran Khan's forehead and hugged him
> 
> 
> 
> the way Zardari is feeling the heat and has moved PPP, surely they are afraid.
> 
> and Yes Inshallah it will be a massive success.. and even if not, PTI should work hard to get Sindhi vote.


All the dam thing happen because a dam political pupet went of the hook, I mean JH?
what PTI has done against him, & his cheap politics? Nothing?
since tbe beginning, JH should be countered well , should have be given the answer in his own language?
till now, PTI is just quite or just trying to be noble against this traitor?
all this horrible incident happened because this traitor went running to SHABAZ SHARIF, s lap to get his pice later?
do something about it, leader!
in pakistani politics noblity is a crime, you can be a noble but be that when you are in govt , running the affairs cause thats only where its needed then?
above that, this system will eat you alive!



SBD-3 said:


> KPK government fails to spend money allocated for wheat procurement, again.
> View attachment 89879
> 
> 
> Another Bongi from Jahil....
> "I will not leave the country until the all of the debt is paid off". Pata nahi Oxford main konsi economics parhta raha hay yeh bonga.
> View attachment 89880


His speach was in context of our travler of the year PM , who lives abroad more then his country spending the tax payers money, on his unnecessary travel s?
so all of your, BONGI comming out of noora , s mindset is another bad tries, he keeps getting from the E-MILLS of maryam nawaz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

I know Imran for 40 years. Javed Miandad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=365428343624045


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## khawaja07

*PPP was ready to support PTI if PTI removes accountability demand , Imran Khan clearly said NO :- Dr.Shahid Masood *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jojokhan

Imran khan is a very best leader in pakistan..
Is ko b ab darna khatm karna chaheye q k ab log thak gaye hen r ab koch aaram ho jaye ab ham mill k nezam theek karny ki dowa he kar sakten he bas ab doowa srif r koch nahi bs 
Lay k rahengy aaaazadi 
ban k rahey ga naya Pakistan INSHALLAHOTALA..............


Naya Pakistan INSHALLAHOTALA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Western Countries excel in Humanitarian Welfare, Justice and Education System and Pakistani's are best in their Faith in Allah and the Strong Family System. We need to combine the best of the two to excel beyond.

Faith in Allah is a very strong power. A hospital like SKMH can not be run on public donations in Europe, but it is fully functional in Pakistan. In Europe the government runs such institutes. We need to have both, a governmental system and Faith in Allah. This Faith in Allah, also saves us from depression which is a major problem in the West.

We have a Very Strong Family System, which is extremely good. Family system has collapsed in West as they have spread fahashi in the name of liberalism.

Though west excels in Education, Justice and Humanitarian System, which are a MUST for any developed country. We Must develop these Systems.

Source: PTI's Azadi March 14th August 2014 l Updates and debate. | Page 355

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

next level  @Jazzbot @Akheilos @Marshmallow @A.Rafay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syedali73

Leader said:


>



Was this baby born in Dharna? Imran should name him "Dharna Khan".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> next level  @Jazzbot @Akheilos @Marshmallow @A.Rafay


haha funny!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

boys with the father

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jericho

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=884116131630808





From a total of 117 polling stations:
1) Not a single ballot paper was found in 10 polling stations!
2) In 15 polling stations NO Counter Foils were found!
3) In 60 polling stations of PP147, there was not a single vote of PP147, rather votes of NA122 were found from it !!!
4) In 6 polling stations, 3240 out of 4726 votes were bogus!
5) In 1 polling station, vote bag had only garbage!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

Sonami is changed into Nelofar.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Dubious

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=616657408451809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

SBD-3 said:


> View attachment 141979


As if using profane language against women is very civilized. Shame on these JUI(F) fake moulvis. The scum of the earth if you ask me.


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Leader said:


> View attachment 142697



Leader 

Looks like IK has lost weight !!!! Correct ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Dil Pakistan said:


> Looks like IK has lost weight !!!! Correct ?


Good thing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Dil Pakistan said:


> Leader
> 
> Looks like IK has lost weight !!!! Correct ?



Yeah it seems constantly remaining in the battle field is stressful..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Shahzeb Khanzada asks Imran Khan if he is a fighter or just "Ziddi"?

listen to Khan's reply...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

SBD-3 said:


> Oh no no no we understand that PTI is a political laundry, everyone who enters the party, becomes as clean as whistle
> 
> 1- I call them youthiyas
> 2- How much of PTI's own leadership is home grown? PTI is no better than the status quo it claims to fight against.
> 
> Least filth? Its full of filth, from top to bottom, filled with incompetents and nincompoops.
> 
> 
> Oh you figured it at the end of the post. Bravo!





SBD-3 said:


> Oh no no no we understand that PTI is a political laundry, everyone who enters the party, becomes as clean as whistle
> 
> 
> 1- I call them youthiyas
> 2- How much of PTI's own leadership is home grown? PTI is no better than the status quo it claims to fight against.
> 
> Least filth? Its full of filth, from top to bottom, filled with incompetents and nincompoops.
> 
> Oh you figured it at the end of the post. Bravo!



Let me start from the laundry point
> Yes i do agree that a fair amount of PTI leaders have had backgrounds in other parties such as filthy PML-N, such as filthy PPP and such as filthy JUI-F (azam swati).
> And in my eyes these individuals are still at the same level of shit as "all of PMLN, all of PPP and other status quo parties"
>But then you also have pure PTI leaders who started their careers from PTI and they are pure. I am unable to name a single noora,jiyala, matwala who isnt corrupt. If you can name me one N league member who is not corrupt, i will be more than happy to listen. If you ask me the same question regarding PTI, i can name a lot. Here lies the difference and that is why i used the term relative in my post.

2> ok thanx for call us youthias. 

3>PTI's leadership has significant amount which is homegrown. But yes some people like smq and others shouldnt have such significant role. yet its "relatively" homegrown, uncorrupt and mature.

4> Least filth. Incompetents. good. would you care to explain the incompetency of PTI in say KPK. Yes there are faults, yes as we say in urdu ,"doodh ki nehrain behna" is not the scene but the direction seems right and if they continue , after 5 years i am sure it will be the most efficiently governed province of Pakistan. Be it education/health/law and order/anti corruption/land record system and others significant improvement can be seen. 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Norwegian said:


> Good thing!



Little bit - yes; ..too much - No


----------



## Leader

@levina look whose that on the left  @Akheilos @Marshmallow @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Leader said:


> @levina look whose that on the left  @Akheilos @Marshmallow @Jazzbot


IK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Akheilos said:


> IK?



nae. imran ahmad khan niazi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> @levina look whose that on the left  @Akheilos @Marshmallow @Jazzbot


Ohhoo read the instruction at top in RED..it says dont use img tags as it increases bandwidth costs. 
Who's that cute kid towards the extreme left???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

PurpleButcher said:


> Let me start from the laundry point
> > Yes i do agree that a fair amount of PTI leaders have had backgrounds in other parties such as filthy PML-N, such as filthy PPP and such as filthy JUI-F (azam swati).
> > And in my eyes these individuals are still at the same level of shit as "all of PMLN, all of PPP and other status quo parties"
> >But then you also have pure PTI leaders who started their careers from PTI and they are pure. I am unable to name a single noora,jiyala, matwala who isnt corrupt. If you can name me one N league member who is not corrupt, i will be more than happy to listen. If you ask me the same question regarding PTI, i can name a lot. Here lies the difference and that is why i used the term relative in my post.
> 
> 2> ok thanx for call us youthias.
> 
> 3>PTI's leadership has significant amount which is homegrown. But yes some people like smq and others shouldnt have such significant role. yet its "relatively" homegrown, uncorrupt and mature.
> 
> 4> Least filth. Incompetents. good. would you care to explain the incompetency of PTI in say KPK. Yes there are faults, yes as we say in urdu ,"doodh ki nehrain behna" is not the scene but the direction seems right and if they continue , after 5 years i am sure it will be the most efficiently governed province of Pakistan. Be it education/health/law and order/anti corruption/land record system and others significant improvement can be seen.
> 
> Regards




If you do it, 100% corruption it is
If I do it, call it Hujj Umra it is

that's the slogan of Sh Rasheed, Ch of Gujrat, and Qureshi. 

Imran is just a sock puppet. Watch the hands that move this puppet. Then you will know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kugga

FaujHistorian said:


> If you do it, 100% corruption it is
> If I do it, call it Hujj Umra it is
> 
> that's the slogan of Sh Rasheed, Ch of Gujrat, and Qureshi.
> 
> Imran is just a sock puppet. Watch the hands that move this puppet. Then you will know.


hahahahaha    you are too funny . . . mean barey mazakiye hain ap    hahahhaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> Ohhoo read the instruction at top in RED..it says dont use img tags as it increases bandwidth costs.
> Who's that cute kid towards the extreme left???



oh come on, why you acting like a Bengan...  its Imran Ahmad Khan Niazi. isnt it obvious that I posted in IK thread..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> oh come on, why you acting like a Bengan...  its Imran Ahmad Khan Niazi. isnt it obvious that I posted in IK thread..


I recognised that handsome face long back 
But I luv teasing you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> I recognised that handsome face long back
> But I luv teasing you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

For our Norwegian folks
http://www.express.com.pk/images/NP_PEW/20141106/Sub_Images/1102511176-1.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Tribute to Imran Khan by Muhammad Rayyan (7 years old)

Iyyaka Na'budu wa iyyaka nasta'een

My name is Muhammad Rayyan. I live in London. I am in year 2. When my teacher asked me to do project on "My Hero" I took a second to decide that my hero is Imran Khan.

He loves pakistan more than anything in this world... That's why he is my hero... I am so proud to tell about Imran Khan in my school.

My mama says she casted her first ever vote for Mr.Sulehria (PTI candidate from Rawalpindi) in 2002.

She says if Imran Khan wins next elections n becomes prime minister than we will go back to our country .....We all love Imran Khan n his efforts that he is doing for Pakistan.


----------



## Leader




----------



## SBD-3

Imran's new Bongi...Zardari and Nawaz jointly hold 200-300 Billion USD abroad 




This man doesn't need anybody else to make a fool out of him....


----------



## SBD-3

For Norwegians
http://e.jang.com.pk/11-08-2014/karachi/images/1827.gif


----------



## Leader

افراد کے ہاتھوں میں ہے اقوام کی تقدیر
ہر فرد ہے ملت کے مقدر کا ستارہ!

اقبال

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Leader said:


> View attachment 148348
> 
> 
> 
> افراد کے ہاتھوں میں ہے اقوام کی تقدیر
> ہر فرد ہے ملت کے مقدر کا ستارہ!
> 
> اقبال




@Leader 

In a way this is an amazing picture. 

This guy used to walk in the company of Kings to be, prince and princess. And now in the dusty streets of his country to follow his dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Dil Pakistan said:


> @Leader
> 
> In a way this is an amazing picture.
> 
> This guy used to walk in the company of Kings to be, prince and princess. And now in the dusty streets of his country to follow his dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Leader said:


> View attachment 148433



This is a really beautiful one.....I love the smile on his face

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152906268718383


----------



## SBD-3

Suna hy container wala bachaa phir ro raha hy. Elite class tax nahi deti. To Baba tumhari majority following bhee to issi elite burger class ma hy


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## anees ahmer

i think pti is going to make a big impact in pakistani politics


----------



## batmannow

anees ahmer said:


> i think pti is going to make a big impact in pakistani politics


It already has made it dont you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

This is called financial honesty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

[Chairman Imran Khan's letter to TV Channels to facilitate Sign Language]

Dear Sir/Madam, 
An estimated nine million people in Pakistan have some form of hearing loss. A significant fraction of these are profoundly deaf which means that they are not able to hear anything despite hearing aids. It is difficult for the deaf and mute to be a part of society as their handicap prevents regular interaction with people, lack of awareness of their surroundings, and further social isolation.

I would like to request your channel to have a sign language interpreter (sitting beside the newscaster, or in a separate small window) in your 7 PM news program. This would cover a reachable population that is otherwise out of the social loop.

Yours sincerely, 
Imran Khan


Source: Imran Khan writes letters to TV channels !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

Leader said:


> [Chairman Imran Khan's letter to TV Channels to facilitate Sign Language]
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> An estimated nine million people in Pakistan have some form of hearing loss. A significant fraction of these are profoundly deaf which means that they are not able to hear anything despite hearing aids. It is difficult for the deaf and mute to be a part of society as their handicap prevents regular interaction with people, lack of awareness of their surroundings, and further social isolation.
> 
> I would like to request your channel to have a sign language interpreter (sitting beside the newscaster, or in a separate small window) in your 7 PM news program. This would cover a reachable population that is otherwise out of the social loop.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> Imran Khan
> 
> 
> Source: Imran Khan writes letters to TV channels !




naah. 

most of his staunch followers are summun bukmun. 

He wants those guyys to learn siggn language so IK could deliver his conspiracy theories in sign language. 


Seriously. 

Good initiative.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

Imran Khan is in cornered tiger mood !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

Another bongi 




He means, SCP,ECP,MI,COAS,US,UK,Israel etc etc.....


----------



## Norwegian

SBD-3 said:


> Another bongi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He means, SCP,ECP,MI,COAS,US,UK,Israel etc etc.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Gauss

Imran Khan is the knight who will slay the double-headed monster (PMLN & PPP) that threatens the very existence of Pakistan. Godspeed to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=952261658122090





@Leader @Norwegian @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Akheilos said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=952261658122090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Leader @Norwegian @Jazzbot



mmmhahahahahaha.... what a great talented bacha !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Leader said:


> mmmhahahahahaha.... what a great talented bacha !!


Billo Rani ki tou khoob li! 

And karant wala dance move ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Akheilos said:


> Billo Rani ki tou khoob li!
> 
> And karant wala dance move ...



aho... and skinny honay ka yehi faida hai...banda asay dance ker sakta hai


----------



## SBD-3

Yeh josh, yeh junoon


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

so true !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=377684189062062





the fight between evil (nawaz/zardari/patwari) vs good (Imran Khan /PTI/Insafians)


----------



## Leader

one of the founding members of PTI. #RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SekrutYakhni

Leader said:


> aho... and skinny honay ka yehi faida hai...banda asay dance ker sakta hai



Whats up with the marriage rumors?


----------



## Jzaib

see the passion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Jzaib said:


> see the passion



WOW !


----------



## Dil Pakistan

*Tweet from Dr Arif Alvi today:*

ECP on 10 Aug 14: No extra ballot papers printed 

ECP on 28 Nov 14: 8 lac printed 

ECP on 1 Dec 14: 93 lac printed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

saad445566 said:


> Whats up with the marriage rumors?



yar from all that I heard, Reham Khan made friends with Khan's sisters and somehow they asked Khan if he wanted to marry her? he refused the proposal... this I think is nearest to the truth.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

SBD-3 said:


> Yeh josh, yeh junoon
> View attachment 155784


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Dil Pakistan

Leader said:


> yar from all that I heard, Reham Khan made friends with Khan's sisters and somehow they asked Khan if he wanted to marry her? he refused the proposal... this I think is nearest to the truth.



He better not marry Reham Khan.......because I want her 

She is too hot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Dil Pakistan said:


> He better not marry Reham Khan.......because I want her
> 
> She is too hot



lol... you may not be the only one after her


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Leader said:


> yar from all that I heard, Reham Khan made friends with Khan's sisters and somehow they asked Khan if he wanted to marry her? he refused the proposal... this I think is nearest to the truth.



Nice. Judging from her body language...she is just being emotional. Not compatable with Khan...

Her past shows....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Kaptaan Times

Kaptaan Times

Kaptaan Times

thats cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Kaptaan Times

Kaptaan Times

Kaptaan Times

thats cool.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Saifkhan12

*Pervez Khattak* @PervezKhattakCM · Nov 21
I am asked one question by opposition that what have we done in KP?. An independent group answered it http://bit.ly/NayaKPKdocumentary…


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## Irfan Baloch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aamerjamal

Ro imran Ro..


----------



## Jzaib

aamerjamal said:


> Ro imran Ro..


lol. troller gulaam


----------



## mave




----------



## Leader

Tiger Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

pre-14th august... pti burger party
post 14th august.. they cant remain here for more than a week
pre karachi jalsa... they have no support
post karachi jalsa... they do have support but is it at a national level ?
post larkana and other jalsa... they do have nationwide support but pti lacks in street power
post faislabad lockdown... ???

PTI has matured and organized a lot in the past 4 months ... i remember a video on youtube in which a pti supporter was saying k if they beat us how can we come out!!! few years ago and wow now look at their brave faces and resolve ... well done pti well done IK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aamerjamal

Jzaib said:


> lol. troller gulaam


so that makes you Troller IK's Poti ... lol


----------



## khawaja07

PurpleButcher said:


> pre-14th august... pti burger party
> post 14th august.. they cant remain here for more than a week
> pre karachi jalsa... they have no support
> post karachi jalsa... they do have support but is it at a national level ?
> post larkana and other jalsa... they do have nationwide support but pti lacks in street power
> post faislabad lockdown... ???
> 
> PTI has matured and organized a lot in the past 4 months ... i remember a video on youtube in which a pti supporter was saying k if they beat us how can we come out!!! few years ago and wow now look at their brave faces and resolve ... well done pti well done IK



*Voila!*


----------



## Menace2Society

Imran just committed political suicide.

Rudderless, complete and utterly rudderless in this entire debacle.

Zaid Hamid said 6 months ago Imran had go into this to go the whole way otherwise it will be failure and he is right.

Even at APC he had the opportunity to assert himself and propose action against TTP like raiding Lal Masjid, madrassahs across the country. This would be real steps and show him as a leader. At least he would have ended the dharana with a position of strength.

In reality he went into civil unrest without knowing the end game. The Peshawar massacre gave him the opportunity for a way out.

He thinks he has not last face with anyone but my God you have proved yourself to be a on Billawal level politics with this useless exercise of massaging your ego by thousands inconveniencing themselves to make a difference only to find they are being lead to a dead end.

There are no clear leadership options in Pak apart from Asad Umar.

Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## khawaja07

Menace2Society said:


> Imran just committed political suicide.
> 
> Rudderless, complete and utterly rudderless in this entire debacle.
> 
> Zaid Hamid said 6 months ago Imran had go into this to go the whole way otherwise it will be failure and he is right.
> 
> Even at APC he had the opportunity to assert himself and propose action against TTP like raiding Lal Masjid, madrassahs across the country. This would be real steps and show him as a leader. At least he would have ended the dharana with a position of strength.
> 
> In reality he went into civil unrest without knowing the end game. The Peshawar massacre gave him the opportunity for a way out.
> 
> He thinks he has not last face with anyone but my God you have proved yourself to be a on Billawal level politics with this useless exercise of massaging your ego by thousands inconveniencing themselves to make a difference only to find they are being lead to a dead end.
> 
> There are no clear leadership options in Pak apart from Asad Umar.
> 
> Damned if you do, damned if you don't.



 Zaid Hamid the best commentator...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## root

Good way to exit Imran khan failed i will not support him again.Now he should go back to UK and enjoy their strip club.Totally disappointed by Imran Khan.


----------



## khawaja07

root said:


> Good way to exit Imran khan failed i will not support him again.Now he should go back to UK and enjoy their strip club.Totally disappointed by Imran Khan.



If you think with a rational mind, it was this tussle between IK and NS which gave terrorists the *time* to plan and survey the area for weeks..army intelligence also suffered due to the political war..IK did a great national gesture and trust me he *will* come back to the streets if govt. doesn't act. He is not TuQ...this time no one will be able to blame IK for his *means* to demand what he's been doing these past months..IF you wanna still go home disappointed then be my guest but for me it was a necessary thing to do..due to this horrid incident, it's shown to us that terrorism for now is a bigger problem then electoral reforms..He's won many hearts and support from Pakistanis and i have no doubt that he will come back If needed with even a more bigger force than before..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545565749583290368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

Totally agree with you bro, even if I was in Imran's shoes I would have done the same, The Peshawar massacre was too much to bear, but I hope Imran still does not have any soft corner for these Talib basturds, there is no good or bad Taliban, its high time FATA is integrated into mainstream society with the rest of Pakistan, but before that can happen, kill all the terrorists and their sympathizer's and that means Fazal Rehman and Lal masjid cleric who are preaching hate on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jem and Khan on ummrah. an old rare pic. @Jazzbot @Akheilos @Norwegian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

@Leader where are you these day brother? I see you around rarely. How's life going?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> @Leader where are you these day brother? I see you around rarely. How's life going?



didnt feel like.. everything is fine.. will be regular again.. thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> didnt feel like.. everything is fine.. will be regular again.. thanks




Kind of same here, posting very less at pdf recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## @nline

Long Live Imran Khan & Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

PTI's MNA gulzar khan attended the parliamentary session:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=954858784556542









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152701330149527











@Jazzbot @levina @Akheilos @Ravi Nair I am so happy for both of them..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Do the PTI and Imran Khan support the idea of military courts in Pakkstan ?


----------



## Chronos

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=954858784556542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152701330149527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182683
> 
> 
> @Jazzbot @levina @Akheilos @Ravi Nair I am so happy for both of them..
> 
> View attachment 182684
> View attachment 182685
> 
> 
> View attachment 182698



Lucky bastard....


I mean best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Ulla said:


> Do the PTI and Imran Khan support the idea of military courts in Pakkstan ?




Yes, had couple of legal reservations as most of other political parties, but PTI supported the military courts in APC to curb terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=954858784556542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152701330149527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182683
> 
> 
> @Jazzbot @levina @Akheilos @Ravi Nair I am so happy for both of them..
> 
> View attachment 182684
> View attachment 182685
> 
> 
> View attachment 182698



Does she even look 41??  
And mom of 3 kids???  

They make a good pair. 

Where were you?? Yesterday I saw a member with your DP and i thot u changed ur name. And i replied back to his post on a thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> Does she even look 41??
> And mom of 3 kids???
> 
> They make a good pair.
> 
> Where were you?? Yesterday I saw a member with your DP and i thot u changed ur name. And i replied back to his post on a thread.



yup, her boy is 21 years old. hope they will have some more babies 

..since job rotation took me to field work, I dont find time to use computer, and I also kinda lost appetite for posting..

lol..your bad.. no, I wont change my dp name.

hope all is well on your end..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> yup, her boy is 21 years old. hope they will have some more babies
> 
> ..since job rotation took me to field work, I dont find time to use computer, and I also kinda lost appetite for posting..
> 
> lol..your bad.. no, I wont change my dp name.
> 
> hope all is well on your end..


21yr old son?? 

I just fainted. 


Everything's fine here, how about you??


----------



## Jazzbot

levina said:


> 21yr old son??
> 
> I just fainted.
> 
> 
> Everything's fine here, how about you??




She first married at the age of 19.


----------



## Levina

Jazzbot said:


> She first married at the age of 19.


Okay so she had her 1st baby when she was 20. Lol.
IK looks fine with a female 20yrs his junior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Jazzbot said:


>


& thats wrong bowing into stupid preasure by stupid media?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Jzaib said:


> lol only someone supporting black hippo ca make such relevence



a brown buffoon?


----------



## Jzaib

W.11 said:


> a brown buffoon?


na black hippo.


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Imran demands treason case against ex-CJ

* Imran demands treason case against ex-CJ *
PTI chief says giving time to govt but warns of returning to agitation








*ISLAMABAD* – Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan on Saturday predicted general elections might be held this year if the proposed judicial commission into poll rigging takes up the cases pending in election tribunals.


Imran while talking to journalist took an exception to the government, former chief justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry and Supreme Court former judge Khalilur Rehman Ramday for alleged fraud in the 2013 election. “We will prove that Iftikhar Chaudhry and Ramday controlled returning officers,” the PTI chief said.


He said that the former chief justice committed treason against democracy and should be tried under Article 6 of the constitution. Imran once again ruled out the possibility of the PTI’s return to National and provincial assemblies and warned that any member who violates party policy will be ousted from the PTI.


“We will go to assemblies if the judicial commission declares the election legitimate,” Imran said, adding that the probe commission would not be able to do anything if it is established on the basis of the Pakistan Muslim League-N (PML-N) draft. He said that the PML-N was scared of the judicial commission.


Imran said that his party was giving time to the government after the Peshawar tragedy and warned that it should not remain in any misgiving as they would restart the protest against rigging in elections if the judicial commission is not formed as they have the street power.


The PTI chief said that if the PML-N was certain that there was no rigging, it should agree to the draft of terms of reference for the judicial commission. He said that the PTI would present the two drafts before the nation and people would themselves come to the conclusion that the PML-N should accept the PTI draft if its hands were clean.


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Conqueror said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Post and share everything related to PTI, Imran Khan's political carrier, campaigns and events coming ahead.
> 
> *Website:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf
> *Facebook:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf [Offical page] | Facebook
> *Twitter:* PTI - Twitter
> *YouTube:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf - YouTube
> 
> "All our national life stooges of the past and present colonial masters have led us. Their contribution has been merely to mortgage our children's future and short change our dignity by making compromises under the guise of the much-abused supreme national interest."
> 
> Our Ideology
> 
> As a nation we cannot progress as long as our economy depends on handouts from international lenders and donors. The policies of international lenders have strangulated the capacity of the ordinary citizen to live a life of dignity. We must strive for self-reliance. The goal of self-reliance does not in any way imply that we isolate ourselves from the global economy. It only shows our conviction that by restoring the trust of the people in public institutions we can harness their potential and mobilize them for a better tomorrow.
> 
> We offer a new and credible leadership that is committed to restoring Pakistan's political and economic sovereignty by building a new bond of trust between the government and the people. Only through the active participation of the people can we collectively mobilize our human and material resources to forge ahead on the road to a confident and self-reliant nation.
> 
> We are committed to political stability through credible democracy, transparency in government and accountability of leadership. We believe in federalism and functional autonomy to the provinces.
> 
> We strive a moderate society that banishes hatred and religious bigotry. We are focused on addressing the root causes of religious extremism, which are injustice, poverty, unemployment, and illiteracy while Islam and the Two-Nation Theory remain the bedrock of Pakistan's foundations, religious dogma must not be used to whip up passions to create fear in society. On the contrary, a truly Islamic society advocates tolerance, moderation and freedom to practice the religion of one's choice without fear. Sectarianism is a curse that must be eliminated from society.
> 
> Our family values bind society. We must preserve and strengthen them, as they are our strengths for the future. Despite the grinding poverty and injustice, it is the structure of the family that keeps the social fabric intact. Mere passing laws do not change ground realities that force parents to send their children to work. We cannot ignore the present dismal of the children in terms of their right to healthcare, nutrition, and education. Our mothers need to be healthy and educated to properly nurture our young.
> 
> An Islamic Society must care for its senior citizens who are most vulnerable. They need special attention and care as not only are they vulnerable, but also most valuable and yet most neglected part of society.
> 
> Pakistan is a great experiment in nurturing and sustaining political unity among diverse people based on common ideology. Despite the common strands of national unity, we have rich and diverse cultures, including those of the religious minorities. Cultural and ethnic diversity doesn't bring discord but makes our society rich and tolerant. We must nurture and allow every opportunity for this diversity of culture and traditions to flourish.
> 
> Our Mission
> 
> To establish a just society based on humane values while continuously upholding the self-esteem of the nation. The PTI will restore the sovereign and inalienable right of the people to choose political and economic options in accordance with our social, cultural, and religious values. We are broad-based movement for change whose mission is to create a free society based on justice. We know that national renewal is only possible if people are truly free.
> 
> Our leadership approaches the people with sincerity and a sense of history and we pledge to commitment to:
> 
> Freedom from Political, Economic and Mental Slavery - A self reliant modern Islamic Republic
> Freedom from Injustice - Inexpensive and quick dispensation of justice
> Freedom from Poverty - 50 percent increase in per capita income in 5 years
> Freedom from Unemployment - Two million new jobs every year
> Freedom from Homelessness - 2.0 lac new housing units every year and complete ownership right to millions living in Katchi Abadis
> Freedom from Illiteracy - Full literacy in 5 years
> Freedom to Generate Wealth
> Freedom from Fear - Complete Freedom of thought and expression
> Freedom for Women - Free education up to Matric for girls from poor households.
> Equal right for minorities - no religious discrimination
> 
> Hope a better Pakistan - JOIN US:
> 
> Member Registration


Can anyone tell when is the next Dharna as i heard? or is the Dharna going to occur?


----------



## Jzaib

Osama Ali1996 said:


> Can anyone tell when is the next Dharna as i heard? or is the Dharna going to occur?


no dharna planned for now. waiting for government response on judicial commission


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## sampeeter

Imran Khan demands voting rights for overseas Pakistanis
Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chief Imran Khan on Monday said overseas Pakistanis should be given the right to vote in next general elections, Express News reported.
Imran met Chief Election Commissioner (CEC) Justice (retd) Sardar Raza to share his grievances related to the May 2013 elections.The PTI chief also asked the electoral body to introduce biometric system and minimise the possibility of rigging in the future.
Imran said two taskforces should be constituted to materialise these demands, which he later took to his Twitter account as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sampeeter

hi SBD-3
Please post something that we can also enjoy and understand.


----------



## SBD-3

Candidates start lobbying for Senate Tickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Please don't post pictures of dead bodies. Especially little children! @W.11


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=988630431179377





wow... a great documentary on the most loved son of Pakistan, Sir Imran Khan !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=988630431179377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow... a great documentary on the most loved son of Pakistan, Sir Imran Khan !!



There is another very interesting documentary on IK, I think the BBC did it last year. I will try to dog t out I can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Edit Video | Tune.pk

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aayaaha

He is only can still fight for Pakistan


----------



## Leader

RescueRanger said:


> Edit Video | Tune.pk
> 
> Enjoy!



cannot view?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

RescueRanger said:


> Edit Video | Tune.pk
> 
> Enjoy!


nothing there


----------



## PTI.KPK

PTI the great.


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

RescueRanger said:


>


Yes another great photo shot for publicity, like always but will it going save to innocents from bloody TTP? No


----------



## Rusty

batmannow said:


> Yes another great photo shot for publicity, like always but will it going save to innocents from bloody TTP? No


so what do you want him to do?
get a gun and personally hunt down all TTP?

TTP was made in 15 years, it cannot be solved in 15 days.


----------



## batmannow

Rusty said:


> so what do you want him to do?
> get a gun and personally hunt down all TTP?
> 
> TTP was made in 15 years, it cannot be solved in 15 days.


Wow, is Obama playing cowboy games with, Alqeada terrorists?
Or did srilankans played guitars with LTTE?
No I dont want him to be come Rambo, but at least come up with a pressconfrence, openly Manning & condeming TTP?
Is that so hard?


----------



## Rusty

batmannow said:


> Wow, is Obama playing cowboy games with, Alqeada terrorists?
> Or did srilankans played guitars with LTTE?
> No I dont want him to be come Rambo, but at least come up with a pressconfrence, openly Manning & condeming TTP?
> Is that so hard?



Wow you are retarded. 
PTI's police is now the best police force in the country, they are fighting all crimes including terrorism and here you are getting your menstrual blood all over the place because IK didn't do a press conference? So in your mind, giving a press conference is more important than a functional police force?


----------



## Jzaib




----------



## PakCan

Even if this is just a publicity stunt, he is going through a metal detector, sending a message to his party at least. No one is above the law. We has a nation have a long way to go to change our VIP mentality.


----------



## Zohaib Irfan

Im ran Khan is a U-Turn master.. Its Confirmed now


----------



## Gazi

Jzaib said:


>


This goes to




Moment


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader




----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

How Imran Khan curbed Horse trading in KPK Senate elections ??? Watch Video

*



*
*How Imran Khan curbed Horse trading in KPK Senate elections*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153220931123383

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Okay good, so what his stance on Taliban now? Does he still supporting Talibans and bring to Karachi? If yes, no one will vote him nor pay attention to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Time to clean Karachi of all parasites not only MQM.We are on the right track.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

It could be better if he had exposed his allies JI in kpk govt , how they helped TTp terrorists breaking the jails in kpk .
Even with the major down fall of the TTp. Kpk can't be seen as TTp free. Province ?
Imrans problem is that he can't stop reacting on the things which he shouldn't be reacting ?


----------



## rockstar08

WAJsal said:


> Time to clean Karachi of all parasites not only MQM.We are on the right track.



no no just MQM , leave PAC , Liyari gangs , Afghanis , Street criminals , Bangali mobile snatchers , Robbers , PPPP thugs , Religious organizations , TTP and other 


On the serious note , clean Karachi , and i will be the most happiest guy in Karachi , cause i know my life effected a lot since PPPP govt take charge .... i miss those days when i hangout with my friends without any fear ... wish those days will come back ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

rockstar08 said:


> no no just MQM , leave PAC , Liyari gangs , Afghanis , Street criminals , Bangali mobile snatchers , Robbers , PPPP thugs , Religious organizations , TTP and other
> 
> 
> On the serious note , clean Karachi , and i will be the most happiest guy in Karachi , cause i know my life effected a lot since PPPP govt take charge .... i miss those days when i hangout with my friends without any fear ... wish those days will come back ..



Bangali mobile snatchers??? tujhe kahan mil gaye?? 
Yakenen NIPA hoga


----------



## rockstar08

dexter said:


> Bangali mobile snatchers??? tujhe kahan mil gaye??
> Yakenen NIPA hoga



hahahha han , not exactly NIPA , but the streets in block 5 , mera pehla mobile waheen snatch hua tha, when i was in 1st years college ... haram khor ne pair se 1 inch ke fasle pe shoot kiya tha , mai ne kalma pardh lia tha hahah phir shayed rehm a gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

rockstar08 said:


> hahahha han , not exactly NIPA , but the streets in block 5 , mera pehla mobile waheen snatch hua tha, when i was in 1st years college ... haram khor ne pair se 1 inch ke fasle pe shoot kiya tha , mai ne kalma pardh lia tha hahah phir shayed rehm a gaya



Alhamdulilah im one of 40% of those Karachites jinka mobile abhi tak nahi china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

dexter said:


> Alhamdulilah im one of 40% of those Karachites jinka mobile abhi tak nahi china



lucky bastard 
ary yaar mera 3 bar cheena hai 
har baar salaay address pouchne ke liye rokte hai , aur loot lete hai , ab tu koi bhi address pouchta hai tu apka bhai , Usain bolt se bhi bhaagta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MI_Intel786

Who Will Play The Role Of Naseerullah Babar In Karachi To Get Rid Of Political Parties With Militant Wings? Be It MQM, PPP, ANP, MQM.AFAQ.


----------



## dexter

rockstar08 said:


> lucky bastard
> ary yaar mera 3 bar cheena hai
> har baar salaay address pouchne ke liye rokte hai , aur loot lete hai , ab tu koi bhi address pouchta hai tu apka bhai , Usain bolt se bhi bhaagta hai



Agar raste mein koi double pe bike wale rokte hen toh aapke bhai ki full phat jati hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

dexter said:


> Agar raste mein koi double pe bike wale rokte hen toh aapke bhai ki full phat jati hai



aby yaar kia karen , ab tu adaat se hi mujh ko ese lootne mai ........ hay hayyyyyyyyyyyyy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

buss mu kai fire karwa lu khan sb sai ......


----------



## tarrar

Pak Army & Intel Agencies want to do it but corrupt politicians are obstacle in the way of achieving complete PEACE.


----------



## batmannow

MI_Intel786 said:


> Who Will Play The Role Of Naseerullah Babar In Karachi To Get Rid Of Political Parties With Militant Wings? Be It MQM, PPP, ANP, MQM.AFAQ.


Wrong example !
& not needed in 2015, the best solution is already in action which is only those criminals terrorists who really has done the damage all over Pakistan should be hunted down aressted & being given fast justice .
It not matters from where they are , colour , language , race its all not important ?
The current leadership of pak army doesn't belives in political victimization .


----------



## Musafir117

Bhai ne IK ki dum pe sahi paon rakha hua hai IK mein kuch gerait baqi ho tou Sab kuch chor char apni akloti beti ki fikar kare


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

Sir Imran Khan visiting Bannu IDPs.







meeting elders of NW in Bannu IDPs.






Mrs Khan also accompanied him. <3


----------



## Patriots

Arif Alvi is planning to watch Fifty Shades of Grey


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580102815093108736
He should not watch it with family members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

SekrutYakhni said:


> Imran Khan is such a BS BS BS BS
> 
> Momen aik surakh say do bar nahi dasa jata
> 
> How many times he said that when asked about Tind Pehalwan???
> 
> Immi K is another chor!




Please tell us how is Imran Khan a 'chor'? After saying something so ridiculous without providing evidence, please don't expect to be taken seriously.


----------



## Icewolf

Rusty said:


> so what do you want him to do?
> get a gun and personally hunt down all TTP?
> 
> TTP was made in 15 years, it cannot be solved in 15 days.



But Imran Khan said 90 days remember


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

Mamu banaya aap nay


----------



## Leader

Imran Khan (official) today in Mardan at the Brigade Command office. #PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

@Jazzbot thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Jzaib said:


> @Jazzbot thank you



Good to see you back. Honestly, I did nothing because I was too busy since I got your message and was away from PDF meanwhile. Anyways, good to have you back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Will Imran Khan Participate in joint session of Parliament on April 6 to debate Yemen conflict ?


----------



## Musafir117

Saifullah Sani said:


> Will Imran Khan Participate in joint session of Parliament on April 6 to debate Yemen conflict ?


Jo bacha thha wo lutane ke liye ae ga? ae ga coz he have nothing left to save


----------



## Leader

Saifullah Sani said:


> Will Imran Khan Participate in joint session of Parliament on April 6 to debate Yemen conflict ?



PTI should send a rep and make it stance clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

No better place but here to show the Zinda Lashen of NA246:wink:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117




----------



## Musafir117




----------



## Musafir117

Dekh leen?


----------



## NaMaloom

Moderators, please take notice of this MQM picture spamming of this thread by KURUMAYA.


----------



## Musafir117

NaMaloom said:


> Moderators, please take notice of this MQM picture spamming of this thread by KURUMAYA.


Hosla rakh Bhai hosla


----------



## NaMaloom

KURUMAYA said:


> Hosla rakh Bhai hosla




Its about rules. If you want to post those pictures, there are enough NA-246 threads on this forum. You don't need to spam this thread with such pictures.


----------



## Patriots

NaMaloom said:


> Moderators, please take notice of this MQM picture spamming of this thread by KURUMAYA.




Kon c picture......???


----------



## Musafir117

NaMaloom said:


> Its about rules. If you want to post those pictures, there are enough NA-246 threads on this forum. You don't need to spam this thread with such pictures.


Dude calm down and spare sometime to watch other political desks of parties where your trolls brothers of PTI post hundreds images. And why it's count in spams? A political activity photos which related to PTI as well. Chill dude


----------



## NaMaloom

KURUMAYA said:


> Dude calm down and spare sometime to watch other political desks of parties where your trolls brothers of PTI post hundreds images. And why it's count in spams? A political activity photos which related to PTI as well. Chill dude




So you are saying two wrongs makes a right? If people start jumping off a cliff, you will too? Doing the same thing makes you no better than them, whoever they are.


----------



## Musafir117

NaMaloom said:


> So you are saying two wrongs makes a right? If people start jumping off a cliff, you will too? Doing the same thing makes you no better than them, whoever they are.


Genius read my all post again, let me explain you in simple words " it's normal to posts and images in opponent political parties desk " Ek tou app PTI wale bohat be hosla ho, now stop crying like a little kid and stop quoting me.


----------



## NaMaloom

KURUMAYA said:


> Genius read my all post again, let me explain you in simple words " it's normal to posts and images in opponent political parties desk " Ek tou app PTI wale bohat be hosla ho, now stop crying like a little kid and stop quoting me.




Maybe you should read FORUM rules, its not my fault if you don't have 'hosla' to read the forum rules and realize what you are doing is wrong and against the rules. But its ok, we cannot expect MQM folks to follow rules, when they do not even follow the rule of law on Karachi's streets. And before you continue your rant, I am an Urdu speaking from Karachi, and I have no sympathy for MQM until it changes its modus operandi and becomes democratic. Hijacking Urdu speaking people's political voice is MQM's biggest sin. NOT IN MY NAME. MQM thugs do not represent me.


----------



## Rusty

Icewolf said:


> But Imran Khan said 90 days remember


90 days of what?
Is your brain unable to store more than 5 words at a time?

He said 90 days to end upper lever corruption. 
Stop being a pathetic troll and for once do something useful in your life.


----------



## Musafir117

NaMaloom said:


> Maybe you should read FORUM rules, its not my fault if you don't have 'hosla' to read the forum rules and realize what you are doing is wrong and against the rules. But its ok, we cannot expect MQM folks to follow rules, when they do not even follow the rule of law on Karachi's streets. And before you continue your rant, I am an Urdu speaking from Karachi, and I have no sympathy for MQM until it changes its modus operandi and becomes democratic. Hijacking Urdu speaking people's political voice is MQM's biggest sin. NOT IN MY NAME. MQM thugs do not represent me.


Three words for your jazbati speech. 
Ro Imran Ro


----------



## Jzaib

KURUMAYA said:


> Three words for your jazbati speech.
> Ro Imran Ro


well crying is better then burning poeple alive


----------



## March

Jzaib said:


> well crying is better then burning poeple alive


And burning people alive is better than threatening to burn the entire nation, like your favourite Sheikh Rasheed threatened to do.


----------



## Icewolf

Rusty said:


> 90 days of what?
> Is your brain unable to store more than 5 words at a time?
> 
> He said 90 days to end upper lever corruption.
> Stop being a pathetic troll and for once do something useful in your life.



Haha, funny personal insults.
He literally said 90 days to end basically every problem for Pakistan.
Imran Khan is a clown, and his followers are half bitten retards.


----------



## March

Icewolf said:


> Haha, funny personal insults.
> He literally said 90 days to end basically every problem for Pakistan.
> Imran Khan is a clown, and his followers are half bitten retards.


You know, even if we were to assume that Imran Khan was referring to upper class corruption; even then he failed. Upper class corruption still exists in KPK and has not been eradicated.



Rusty said:


> 90 days of what?
> Is your brain unable to store more than 5 words at a time?
> 
> He said 90 days to end upper lever corruption.
> Stop being a pathetic troll and for once do something useful in your life.


5 words for him... 3 words for you

"Dhandli Dhandli Dhandli"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Icewolf said:


> Haha, funny personal insults.
> He literally said 90 days to end basically every problem for Pakistan.
> Imran Khan is a clown, and his followers are half bitten retards.




Where are your Noora League bullet trains that were supposed to make Pakistan into Paris? lmao! Patwaris and Jiyalas, lying to the people of Pakistan since 1947 and they think they have some moral high ground to lift a finger on Imran Khan.



KURUMAYA said:


> Three words for your jazbati speech.
> Ro Imran Ro




Thats what happens when patwaris run out of arguments. Lets see you run your mouth after NA-122 sh*t hits the ceiling after tribunal ruling and on the other hand, Altaf Hussain either gets arrested in London or dies due to his deteriorating health and drinking problems.


----------



## March

NaMaloom said:


> Where are your Noora League bullet trains that were supposed to make Pakistan into Paris? lmao! Patwaris and Jiyalas, lying to the people of Pakistan since 1947 and they think they have some moral high ground to lift a finger on Imran Khan.


Please learn a thing or two about Pakistan's history. PML (N) was formed in 1985 not 1947, therefore not only is your argument baseless but it is also pointless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

RexImperio said:


> Please learn a thing or two about Pakistan's history. PML (N) was formed in 1985 not 1947, therefore not only is your argument baseless but it is also pointless.




I know history very well, thanks. I said 'patwaris' and 'jiyalas'. Those two have existed in one form or another since 1947. Your assumption that my comment was restricted to PML(N) as opposed to the old feudal political order and you getting all defensive goes to show where your guilt lies.

Not to forget the fact that when PML(N) members defected from it to form PML(Q), they claimed themselves that they were the true heirs of the Muslim League that won Pakistan from the British - later these same guys went back to PML(N). This makes your post an intellectually dishonest one.


----------



## March

NaMaloom said:


> I know history very well, thanks. I said 'patwaris' and 'jiyalas'. Those two have existed in one form or another since 1947. Your assumption that my comment was restricted to PML(N) as opposed to the old feudal political order and you getting all defensive goes to show where your guilt lies.
> 
> Not to forget the fact that when PML(N) members defected from it to form PML(Q), they claimed themselves that they were the true heirs of the Muslim League that won Pakistan from the British - later these same guys went back to PML(N). This makes your post an intellectually dishonest one.


Given the mentality of an average PTI supporter, PML (N) and PPP have always been blamed for apparently ruling over the country since 1947. I have debated with numerous PTI supporters before, and they have almost always used this line in their argument. Therefore, I naturally assumed that you too were referring to PML (N) and PPP. 

Moving on, PML (N) and PML (Q) are not the 'true' heirs of the original PML. Whether they claim to be the true heirs or not, its quite obvious that they are not. That makes your second paragraph of little use in your attempt in whatever you're doing. 

In any case, PML (Q) have always been a political party hungry for power, a political party that has always joined sides with whoever comes into power. People like them are called "Beghairat". From 1997 - 1999, they were allied with PML (N). From 1999 - 2007, they were allied with General Musharraf. From 2007 - 2013, they were allied with PPP. When PML (N) won the elections in 2013, and refused to join hands with PML (Q); who did PML (Q) then support? PTI. So please, don't blame PML (N). Chaudry Shujaat and Chaudry Pervaiz were famously known to have backed PTI and supported the Azadi March.


----------



## NaMaloom

RexImperio said:


> In any case, PML (Q) have always been a political party hungry for power, a political party that has always joined sides with whoever comes into power. People like them are called "Beghairat". From 1997 - 1999, they were allied with PML (N). From 1999 - 2007, they were allied with General Musharraf. From 2007 - 2013, they were allied with PPP. When PML (N) won the elections in 2013, and refused to join hands with PML (Q); who did PML (Q) then support? PTI. So please, don't blame PML (N). Chaudry Shujaat and Chaudry Pervaiz were famously known to have backed PTI and supported the Azadi March.




Errr, please don't mislead people. Before 2001, this PML(Q) did not exist because all its members were die hard PML(N) guys - many of whom have now gone back to PML(N) to their real master. Blaming PML(Q) for siding with Musharraf once it was formed by members who left PML(N) is disingenuous since they did exactly what Nawaz Sharif did by signing his agreement with Musharraf to fly off to his Saudi dreamland - which is, political survival. Some folks choose to go to jails, die for their cause - others choose to survive via banishment or clinging to new power brokers.

As for 'Beyghairat', I'll leave that up to those in Pakistan who are 'ba shaooor' enough to know what kinda guy signs an agreement with a dictator to fly off to a distant country to chill and then later does 'muk muka' with Zardari who gives 'Guard of Honor' to that same dictator. The so-called 'friendly opposition' game. In my book, that is the biggest 'beyghairati'. 

Meanwhile the farcical 'trial' of Musharraf goes on now, when in fact, everyone knows he will neither be hanged nor sentenced for anything. This is just political showmanship on Nawaz Sharif's part. Musharraf, on the other hand is chillin like a villain as we say here in the West. 

At His Villa, Pakistan's Musharraf Awaits Trial And Holds Court : Parallels : NPR


----------



## March

NaMaloom said:


> Errr, please don't mislead people. Before 2001, this PML(Q) did not exist because all its members were die hard PML(N) guys - many of whom have now gone back to PML(N) to their real master. Blaming PML(Q) for siding with Musharraf once it was formed by members who left PML(N) is disingenuous since they did exactly what Nawaz Sharif did by signing his agreement with Musharraf to fly off to his Saudi dreamland - which is, political survival. Some folks choose to go to jails, die for their cause - others choose to survive via banishment or clinging to new power brokers.
> 
> As for 'Beyghairat', I'll leave that up to those in Pakistan who are 'ba shaooor' enough to know what kinda guy signs an agreement with a dictator to fly off to a distant country to chill and then later does 'muk muka' with Zardari who gives 'Guard of Honor' to that same dictator. The so-called 'friendly opposition' game. In my book, that is the biggest 'beyghairati'.
> 
> Meanwhile the farcical 'trial' of Musharraf goes on now, when in fact, everyone knows he will neither be hanged nor sentenced for anything. This is just political showmanship on Nawaz Sharif's part. Musharraf, on the other hand is chillin like a villain as we say here in the West.
> 
> At His Villa, Pakistan's Musharraf Awaits Trial And Holds Court : Parallels : NPR


Political survival does not necessarily mean that one should cling to every single political party that comes into power. As for you suggesting that they were 'diehard PML (N) guys', if it had been so; they would've preferred sticking to PML (N) under Javaid Hashmi or later on, Shahbaz Sharif. Moreover, what 'deal' are you even referring to? Saudi Arabia and the United States applied pressure upon Musharraf, and hea greed to exile Nawaz Sharif in return for monetary payment. Many nations issued mercy appeals when Zulfikar Ali Bhutto was being executed. Had he been exiled instead, would you say that he signed a deal with Zia ul Haq too? Did Imran Khan also sign a deal with Musharraf when Imran Khan was released from jail? So please, don't make things up. 

First of all, signing agreements with dictators should be no problem. You see, politics is a game of tactics and agreements. It involves giving something and gaining something in written. Therefore, agreements between political figures is normal. Of course, criticism is bound to follow. 

Finally, Musharraf most likely would've been punished for his crimes had not PTIs Azadi March severely weakened the government. Right now, it is the military who have the real power.


----------



## Rusty

Icewolf said:


> Haha, funny personal insults.
> He literally said 90 days to end basically every problem for Pakistan.
> Imran Khan is a clown, and his followers are half bitten retards.



Show me
Show me where he said he will solve all of Pakistan's problems in 90 days

of course nothing like that exists so you will squirm and post something retarded that has nothing to do with anything.

Retards like you are good at that kind of shit.



RexImperio said:


> You know, even if we were to assume that Imran Khan was referring to upper class corruption; even then he failed. Upper class corruption still exists in KPK and has not been eradicated.
> 
> 
> 5 words for him... 3 words for you
> 
> "Dhandli Dhandli Dhandli"



Again, show me. Where have high level PTI officials been caught with corruption
This is why Pakistan is the laughing stock of the world, you people are so good at making fantasies in your head and expecting everyone to believe you. 

hey retard, I have been on this forum since 2011, find even 1 time I have mention the word "Dhandli"


----------



## March

Rusty said:


> Show me
> Show me where he said he will solve all of Pakistan's problems in 90 days
> 
> of course nothing like that exists so you will squirm and post something retarded that has nothing to do with anything.
> 
> Retards like you are good at that kind of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, show me. Where have high level PTI officials been caught with corruption
> This is why Pakistan is the laughing stock of the world, you people are so good at making fantasies in your head and expecting everyone to believe you.
> 
> hey retard, I have been on this forum since 2011, find even 1 time I have mention the word "Dhandli"


Imran Khan promising an end to corruption and terrorism here. I'll go and link the YouTube video as well if this doesn't satisfy your ignorant mind. 

PTI will end corruption in 19 days, terrorism in 90 days: Imran Khan

PTI KPK President and Speaker of KPK Assembly, Asad Qaiser corruption scandal here. 





Now stop bitching about dhandli, and keep that vulgar mouth of yours shut.


----------



## NaMaloom

RexImperio said:


> Political survival does not necessarily mean that one should cling to every single political party that comes into power. As for you suggesting that they were 'diehard PML (N) guys', if it had been so; they would've preferred sticking to PML (N) under Javaid Hashmi or later on, Shahbaz Sharif. Moreover, what 'deal' are you even referring to? Saudi Arabia and the United States applied pressure upon Musharraf, and hea greed to exile Nawaz Sharif in return for monetary payment. Many nations issued mercy appeals when Zulfikar Ali Bhutto was being executed. Had he been exiled instead, would you say that he signed a deal with Zia ul Haq too? Did Imran Khan also sign a deal with Musharraf when Imran Khan was released from jail? So please, don't make things up.




Again, that is your opinion. Political survival can mean different things to different people. If Nawaz Sharif was so against those who left PML(N) to form PML(Q); he would not have brought many of them back to PML(N) in 2013/14. Surely Nawaz Sharif had no problem with such 'beyghairats' like you seem to have. Bottomline is, Nawaz Sharif signed a deal with Musharraf and escaped to Saudi Arabia to live a life of luxury instead of making sacrifice for his cause. Let us also not forget the NRO. This is what rubs salt into the wounds of all jiyalas and patwaris ==> the fact that Imran Khan never signed any NRO because he never had any black money to hide, nor other crimes. Also worth mentioning is the All Parties Democratic Movement (APDM) under which PML(N) first stated it would not contest 2008 elections under a dictator and then later on, did exactly that.



> First of all, signing agreements with dictators should be no problem. You see, politics is a game of tactics and agreements. It involves giving something and gaining something in written. Therefore, agreements between political figures is normal. Of course, criticism is bound to follow.
> 
> Finally, Musharraf most likely would've been punished for his crimes had not PTIs Azadi March severely weakened the government. Right now, it is the military who have the real power.




Funny now you suddenly became pragmatic when it comes to signing agreements with dictators; but were quick to label PML(Q) folks as 'beyghairat' for leaving PML(N) to side with Musharraf (a sort of agreement / political understanding as well). Either you agree both PML(Q) and Nawaz Sharif are equally 'beyghairat' or equally pragmatic political actors. You cannot call someone else 'beyghairat' but when your own guy does the same, you begin preaching 'political pragmatism'.

As for Musharraf trial, yeah sure blame PTI for that too as is a custom of N-League politicians and supporters to blame PTI for everything. Military has always had the power, PTI's Azadi March did not affect that. There is a reason why Nawaz Sharif does not even have a Foreign Minister because he knows he gets dictation from the Military about Pakistan's foreign policy from day one.


----------



## Musafir117

Jzaib said:


> well crying is better then burning poeple alive


Prove that!


----------



## NaMaloom

RexImperio said:


> Imran Khan promising an end to corruption and terrorism here. I'll go and link the YouTube video as well if this doesn't satisfy your ignorant mind.
> 
> PTI will end corruption in 19 days, terrorism in 90 days: Imran Khan
> 
> PTI KPK President and Speaker of KPK Assembly, Asad Qaiser corruption scandal here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now stop bitching about dhandli, and keep that vulgar mouth of yours shut.




Worry about your BULLET TRAIN... leave corruption and terrorism to Imran Khan to deal with. You talk as if Punjab isn't infested with terrorists, many of whom PML(N) has links with. A simple stroll around Jhang is enough to shame PML(N).

Atleast Difah-e-Pakistan terrorists haven't shown up in Peshawar to do jalsa like they do openly in Islamabad and Lahore making a mockery of Nawaz Sharif and his government.. terrorists like Hafiz Saeed, Ludhianvi, Fazlur Rehman Khalil, etc. From Jamat-ud-Dawa to Sipah-e-Sahaba to Ahle Sunnat Wal Juma'at. You name it, and most likely that terrorist organization has its roots in Punjab.







Khwaja Saad Rafique admitting beyghairatly that his 'bullet train' claims were just empty lies he told people to get votes.



KURUMAYA said:


> Prove that!




Rangers’ report blames MQM for Baldia factory fire - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

You are welcome to get the full Joint Investigation Team report from the authorities. MQM has been incriminated in the Baldia Town factory fire. It was torched by MQM thugs.

And if you have 'hosla', you can try watching this with a hand on your heart

Khara Sach 9th Feb. 2015


----------



## March

NaMaloom said:


> Again, that is your opinion. Political survival can mean different things to different people. If Nawaz Sharif was so against those who left PML(N) to form PML(Q); he would not have brought many of them back to PML(N) in 2013/14. Surely Nawaz Sharif had no problem with such 'beyghairats' like you seem to have. Bottomline is, Nawaz Sharif signed a deal with Musharraf and escaped to Saudi Arabia to live a life of luxury instead of making sacrifice for his cause. Let us also not forget the NRO. This is what rubs salt into the wounds of all jiyalas and patwaris ==> the fact that Imran Khan never signed any NRO because he never had any black money to hide, nor other crimes. Also worth mentioning is the All Parties Democratic Movement (APDM) under which PML(N) first stated it would not contest 2008 elections under a dictator and then later on, did exactly that.


In response to your first statement, I'd agree that PML (N) did accept back many people who had abandoned the party. However, they most likely had legitimate reasons to abandon PML (N). In any case, like I mentioned that politics is a game of tactics and strategies. It is also possible that PML (N) accepted back many from PML (Q) in order to weaken the latter. Moving on, even Musharraf admitted that Nawaz Sharif was going to be hanged had not King Fahd intervened; therefore I see no problem in Nawaz Sharif signing an agreement with a dictator to save his own life. You must also keep in mind that Musharraf was a rather 'popular dictator' early on which made agreements signed with him no big deal. As for NRO, I'll openly state that Nawaz Sharif may have taken part in corruption. Btw, stop calling me "jiyalas and patwaris" lol. I don't even like PML (N) but to have an argument with someone from PTI, I am forced to support PML (N). Moving on, whilst PML (N) did participate in the elections, they withdrew within a week. I could use the same argument by saying that if Imran Khan knew that rigging had taken place, he should have never accepted the results.



NaMaloom said:


> Funny now you suddenly became pragmatic when it comes to signing agreements with dictators; but were quick to label PML(Q) folks as 'beyghairat' for leaving PML(N) to side with Musharraf (a sort of agreement / political understanding as well). Either you agree both PML(Q) and Nawaz Sharif are equally 'beyghairat' or equally pragmatic political actors. You cannot call someone else 'beyghairat' but when your own guy does the same, you begin preaching 'political pragmatism'.


Signing agreements is one thing and becoming allied with one is another thing. Personally, I have no idea what 'muk muka' is even supposed to mean so let's move into the next part which is that from 1997 - 2013, members of PML (Q) [who still are in the party] allied with very single political party that came into power. Be it PML (N), PML (Q) itself or PPP.



NaMaloom said:


> As for Musharraf trial, yeah sure blame PTI for that too as is a custom of N-League politicians and supporters to blame PTI for everything. Military has always had the power, PTI's Azadi March did not affect that. There is a reason why Nawaz Sharif does not even have a Foreign Minister because he knows he gets dictation from the Military about Pakistan's foreign policy from day one.


I'll admit that the military has always had power, however they need a valid _casus belli. _The military can only hope to control a civilian government by threatening a coup d'état. However, if the civilian government is widely supported, it makes any military coup d'état impossible. The same was the case for PML (N). In the history of Pakistan and India, PM Nawaz Sharifs visit to the inauguration of PM Narendra Modi was the first of its kind. But after the Azadi March, popularity of PML (N) has drastically decreased whilst that of the military has surged. We're in a position where the military could just take over for any minor reason and no one would complain. That's why Nawaz and Modi don't even send each other mangoes and saris now (LMAO), and that is the reason why we have military courts.



NaMaloom said:


> Worry about your BULLET TRAIN... leave corruption and terrorism to Imran Khan to deal with. You talk as if Punjab isn't infested with terrorists, many of whom PML(N) has links with. A simple stroll around Jhang is enough to shame PML(N).
> 
> Atleast Difah-e-Pakistan terrorists haven't shown up in Peshawar to do jalsa like they do openly in Islamabad and Lahore making a mockery of Nawaz Sharif and his government.. terrorists like Hafiz Saeed, Ludhianvi, Fazlur Rehman Khalil, etc. From Jamat-ud-Dawa to Sipah-e-Sahaba to Ahle Sunnat Wal Juma'at. You name it, and most likely that terrorist organization has its roots in Punjab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khwaja Saad Rafique admitting beyghairatly that his 'bullet train' claims were just empty lies he told people to get votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers’ report blames MQM for Baldia factory fire - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> You are welcome to get the full Joint Investigation Team report from the authorities. MQM has been incriminated in the Baldia Town factory fire. It was torched by MQM thugs.
> 
> And if you have 'hosla', you can try watching this with a hand on your heart
> 
> Khara Sach 9th Feb. 2015


To be honest, people make up pretty bizarre lies during election campaigns. I'll help you out... Shahbaz Sharif promised to drag Zardari on Pakistans roads.


----------



## Musafir117

NaMaloom said:


> Worry about your BULLET TRAIN... leave corruption and terrorism to Imran Khan to deal with. You talk as if Punjab isn't infested with terrorists, many of whom PML(N) has links with. A simple stroll around Jhang is enough to shame PML(N).
> 
> Atleast Difah-e-Pakistan terrorists haven't shown up in Peshawar to do jalsa like they do openly in Islamabad and Lahore making a mockery of Nawaz Sharif and his government.. terrorists like Hafiz Saeed, Ludhianvi, Fazlur Rehman Khalil, etc. From Jamat-ud-Dawa to Sipah-e-Sahaba to Ahle Sunnat Wal Juma'at. You name it, and most likely that terrorist organization has its roots in Punjab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khwaja Saad Rafique admitting beyghairatly that his 'bullet train' claims were just empty lies he told people to get votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers’ report blames MQM for Baldia factory fire - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> You are welcome to get the full Joint Investigation Team report from the authorities. MQM has been incriminated in the Baldia Town factory fire. It was torched by MQM thugs.
> 
> And if you have 'hosla', you can try watching this with a hand on your heart
> 
> Khara Sach 9th Feb. 2015


Khara such is like mine Khara xyz don't quote that lifafa man, and that JIT report went in dust bin as court dismissed it. Do you in touch with this incident or just wake up?


----------



## NaMaloom

RexImperio said:


> In response to your first statement, I'd agree that PML (N) did accept back many people who had abandoned the party. However, they most likely had legitimate reasons to abandon PML (N). In any case, like I mentioned that politics is a game of tactics and strategies. It is also possible that PML (N) accepted back many from PML (Q) in order to weaken the latter. Moving on, even Musharraf admitted that Nawaz Sharif was going to be hanged had not King Fahd intervened; therefore I see no problem in Nawaz Sharif signing an agreement with a dictator to save his own life. You must also keep in mind that Musharraf was a rather 'popular dictator' early on which made agreements signed with him no big deal. As for NRO, I'll openly state that Nawaz Sharif may have taken part in corruption. Btw, stop calling me "jiyalas and patwaris" lol. I don't even like PML (N) but to have an argument with someone from PTI, I am forced to support PML (N). Moving on, whilst PML (N) did participate in the elections, they withdrew within a week. I could use the same argument by saying that if Imran Khan knew that rigging had taken place, he should have never accepted the results.
> 
> Signing agreements is one thing and becoming allied with one is another thing. Personally, I have no idea what 'muk muka' is even supposed to mean so let's move into the next part which is that from 1997 - 2013, members of PML (Q) [who still are in the party] allied with very single political party that came into power. Be it PML (N), PML (Q) itself or PPP.




That only makes it worse. It's bad enough that Nawaz Sharif didn't think his life was worth sacrificing for the nation and flew away to a life of luxury in Saudi Arabia by signing an agreement with a dictator - but it gets worse because he signed an agreement with the guy who was about to hang him and yet, now, Musharraf is enjoying life without any fear of jail time or execution under the government of the same guy whom he almost hanged.

C'mon bruh, don't say 'Nawaz Sharif _may _have taken part in corruption'. He did, its a fact. Not a matter of opinion or speculation. When you make such statements, it goes to show you are being disingenuous and then you make it worse by saying that you 'appear' to support PML(N) in arguments with PTI supporters just for the thrill of it.

And then you are muddling the discussion by discussing Musharraf and PML(N)'s withdrawal one week after 2008 elections in the same breath. We know that PML(N) did not resign from the federal parliament regarding Musharraf; nor was it over 'dhandli', it resigned because of disagreement over the judiciary with PPP. We also know that PML(N) continued its rule in Punjab despite all this. So PML(N) has been ruling Punjab continuously for almost seven+ yrs now.

'muk muka' can be translated as meaning 'reconciliation' in a negative way. Thats why PPP and PML(N) kept playing friendly match between them all these years since Charter of Democracy. I still do not see why you are stuck with PML(Q) since MQM does the same thing, clinging to any party in power and no one in PML(N) or PPP has a problem with that.



> I'll admit that the military has always had power, however they need a valid _casus belli. _The military can only hope to control a civilian government by threatening a coup d'état. However, if the civilian government is widely supported, it makes any military coup d'état impossible. The same was the case for PML (N). In the history of Pakistan and India, PM Nawaz Sharifs visit to the inauguration of PM Narendra Modi was the first of its kind. But after the Azadi March, popularity of PML (N) has drastically decreased whilst that of the military has surged. We're in a position where the military could just take over for any minor reason and no one would complain. That's why Nawaz and Modi don't even send each other mangoes and saris now (LMAO), and that is the reason why we have military courts.
> 
> To be honest, people make up pretty bizarre lies during election campaigns. I'll help you out... Shahbaz Sharif promised to drag Zardari on Pakistans roads.




Why would military threaten a coup? They had more reasons to launch a coup when PPP was in power but they did not. Popularity of PML(N) was bound to decrease, PTI's Azadi March only added momentum to it, not necessarily create it. The people of Pakistan are not blind when their Prime Minister goes to enemy country and takes his sons and family members who all then meet Indian businessmen off the record to do their own business not the business of the Pakistani state. That is why Nawaz Sharif's visit to India was denounced by everyone, especially his terrorist friends from Punjab's militant groups and the religious political parties that harbor them.

PTI exposed that,

Mazari proves Sharifs are lying about business with India | Pakistan Today

If you think Modi is a friend of Pakistan, you are sadly mistaken.



KURUMAYA said:


> Khara such is like mine Khara xyz don't quote that lifafa man, and that JIT report went in dust bin as court dismissed it. Do you in touch with this incident or just wake up?




Court dismissed JIT report? Are you sure? Who is sleeping now? I have yet to see anything relating to the JIT report being dismissed by the court. Provide evidence for your claims or realize that you have a similar problem like Altaf Hussain of blabbering nonsense. Khara Sach is 'namak' on your 'zakhm' because you do not have hosla to challenge anything that Mubashir Lucman presents with hard evidence just like he showed video of CCTV cameras inside Nine Zero exposing MQM hiding terrorists inside its headquarters. First MQM leaders came on TV channels and said Rangers destroyed CCTV cameras at Nine Zero and so there was no video footage; then Luqman shut them up and exposed their lies.

I know you have no 'hosla'..

Names of ‘MQM men’ blamed in Baldia fire JIT report placed on ECL - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

MQM has challenged the JIT report in court but it has NOT been dismissed. Quit lying my friend. No one will take you seriously if you profusely lie about everything here.

Trial court will make decision on Baldia Town JIT report: SHC | PAKISTAN - geo.tv

MQM and its thugs can keep jumping up and down over Mubashir Luqman but he's a soldier of God and continues to present hard evidence against MQM every time he does a show on MQM. That guy is a one man army against MQM and has made MQM 'nanga' literally. 

According to United States Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) MQM is classified as a terrorist organization, according to Canadian Courts, MQM is a terrorist organization. You think Mubashir Luqman runs USCIS or Canadian Courts? You're not fooling anyone bro.


----------



## Musafir117

NaMaloom said:


> That only makes it worse. It's bad enough that Nawaz Sharif didn't think his life was worth sacrificing for the nation and flew away to a life of luxury in Saudi Arabia by signing an agreement with a dictator - but it gets worse because he signed an agreement with the guy who was about to hang him and yet, now, Musharraf is enjoying life without any fear of jail time or execution under the government of the same guy whom he almost hanged.
> 
> C'mon bruh, don't say 'Nawaz Sharif _may _have taken part in corruption'. He did, its a fact. Not a matter of opinion or speculation. When you make such statements, it goes to show you are being disingenuous and then you make it worse by saying that you 'appear' to support PML(N) in arguments with PTI supporters just for the thrill of it.
> 
> And then you are muddling the discussion by discussing Musharraf and PML(N)'s withdrawal one week after 2008 elections in the same breath. We know that PML(N) did not resign from the federal parliament regarding Musharraf; nor was it over 'dhandli', it resigned because of disagreement over the judiciary with PPP. We also know that PML(N) continued its rule in Punjab despite all this. So PML(N) has been ruling Punjab continuously for almost seven+ yrs now.
> 
> 'muk muka' can be translated as meaning 'reconciliation' in a negative way. Thats why PPP and PML(N) kept playing friendly match between them all these years since Charter of Democracy. I still do not see why you are stuck with PML(Q) since MQM does the same thing, clinging to any party in power and no one in PML(N) or PPP has a problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would military threaten a coup? They had more reasons to launch a coup when PPP was in power but they did not. Popularity of PML(N) was bound to decrease, PTI's Azadi March only added momentum to it, not necessarily create it. The people of Pakistan are not blind when their Prime Minister goes to enemy country and takes his sons and family members who all then meet Indian businessmen off the record to do their own business not the business of the Pakistani state. That is why Nawaz Sharif's visit to India was denounced by everyone, especially his terrorist friends from Punjab's militant groups and the religious political parties that harbor them.
> 
> PTI exposed that,
> 
> Mazari proves Sharifs are lying about business with India | Pakistan Today
> 
> If you think Modi is a friend of Pakistan, you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court dismissed JIT report? Are you sure? Who is sleeping now? I have yet to see anything relating to the JIT report being dismissed by the court. Provide evidence for your claims or realize that you have a similar problem like Altaf Hussain of blabbering nonsense. Khara Sach is 'namak' on your 'zakhm' because you do not have hosla to challenge anything that Mubashir Lucman presents with hard evidence just like he showed video of CCTV cameras inside Nine Zero exposing MQM hiding terrorists inside its headquarters. First MQM leaders came on TV channels and said Rangers destroyed CCTV cameras at Nine Zero and so there was no video footage; then Luqman shut them up and exposed their lies.
> 
> I know you have no 'hosla'..
> 
> Names of ‘MQM men’ blamed in Baldia fire JIT report placed on ECL - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> MQM has challenged the JIT report in court but it has NOT been dismissed. Quit lying my friend. No one will take you seriously if you profusely lie about everything here.
> 
> Trial court will make decision on Baldia Town JIT report: SHC | PAKISTAN - geo.tv
> 
> MQM and its thugs can keep jumping up and down over Mubashir Luqman but he's a soldier of God and continues to present hard evidence against MQM every time he does a show on MQM. That guy is a one man army against MQM and has made MQM 'nanga' literally.
> 
> According to United States Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) MQM is classified as a terrorist organization, according to Canadian Courts, MQM is a terrorist organization. You think Mubashir Luqman runs USCIS or Canadian Courts? You're not fooling anyone bro.


The claims you bring up are discussed dozens of time with hundred pages, that's why I said you just wake up now? or you want me to engage again on a nonsense debate? 
As your leader you all ptians are proved Lier and master in Bohtan Trashi making stupid allegations and bring foolish conspires. 
Baldia factory fire: Local court issues non-bailable arrest warrant against IO - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
Prosecutor in Baldia factory fire case steps down - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
New JIT formed to reinvestigate Baldia town factory fire case | The News Tribe
Here is your home work, read all above link carefully and stop spread lies like your stupid leader and also hold your horn till a court verdict. REPEAT don't spread lies. 
About your USA and Canada, in both countries MQM are most active and running their offices without any problems. The things you quote are far away from actual events and it's proved that ptians are masters in spreading lies LIKE your leader. 
Pakistan is labeled a Terrorist sponsor country by USA, so you think really we are? 
You ptians are worst to engage in a debate coz you are all brain less and act like a low level breath taker creatures on earth. Now stop quoting me with a debate dozens time already discussed.


----------



## Rusty

RexImperio said:


> Imran Khan promising an end to corruption and terrorism here. I'll go and link the YouTube video as well if this doesn't satisfy your ignorant mind.
> 
> PTI will end corruption in 19 days, terrorism in 90 days: Imran Khan
> 
> PTI KPK President and Speaker of KPK Assembly, Asad Qaiser corruption scandal here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now stop bitching about dhandli, and keep that vulgar mouth of yours shut.


thats it?
did you have to waste your remaining brain cells finding it?

once again, it shows how retarded you people are, first you people said that he claimed he will solve ALL of Pakistan's problem within in 90 days, and when asked for proof you got a video of some random document from a channel that everyone knows is being paid by noonie toons. 

I would say try harder but I know that this the best you will ever do in your life. 

and again, find me one time I said dhandli!
You cant so you act like a little bitch and run away. 

Finally, it's amazing that you are defending an illegal act of vote rigging. In any real domacracy, just an allegation would cause people to be fired. But in Joke-istan, proven rigging is no big deal to people like you and people should not fight against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

4th April Jinnah Ground 
Zinda lashen phir jama ho gaenn
Imran Khan Sahib Sharm karo Sharm.


----------



## Musafir117




----------



## Musafir117

Zinda lashon ne patakhe bhi phodd
Dale


----------



## March

Rusty said:


> thats it?
> did you have to waste your remaining brain cells finding it?
> 
> once again, it shows how retarded you people are, first you people said that he claimed he will solve ALL of Pakistan's problem within in 90 days, and when asked for proof you got a video of some random document from a channel that everyone knows is being paid by noonie toons.
> 
> I would say try harder but I know that this the best you will ever do in your life.
> 
> and again, find me one time I said dhandli!
> You cant so you act like a little bitch and run away.
> 
> Finally, it's amazing that you are defending an illegal act of vote rigging. In any real domacracy, just an allegation would cause people to be fired. But in Joke-istan, proven rigging is no big deal to people like you and people should not fight against it.


First of all, I never stated that he would solve all of Pakistans problems. That statement came from IceWolf. But in any case, has Imran Khan ended corruption in 19, and terrorism in 90 days? NO

Moving on, a document is a document. If you're going to make up pathetic excuses to avoid the fact the PTIs KPK President got caught in a corruption scandal, well that's your own problem.

Finally, I never defended voting rigging. It's quite obvious that rigging has taken however, the problem is that Imran Khan has no evidence. At courts, he is unable to come with any evidence and instead says "Baksay khol do, waha say subooth niklay ga". And yes, you're right._ In any real *domacracy*, just an allegation would cause people to be fired._ Too bad, we're a democracy not a domacracy.

If you really think you can do something, go get up and stand for your rights instead of being an ignorant twat and sitting your *** all day.


----------



## NaMaloom

KURUMAYA said:


> The claims you bring up are discussed dozens of time with hundred pages, that's why I said you just wake up now? or you want me to engage again on a nonsense debate?
> As your leader you all ptians are proved Lier and master in Bohtan Trashi making stupid allegations and bring foolish conspires.
> Baldia factory fire: Local court issues non-bailable arrest warrant against IO - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> Prosecutor in Baldia factory fire case steps down - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> New JIT formed to reinvestigate Baldia town factory fire case | The News Tribe
> Here is your home work, read all above link carefully and stop spread lies like your stupid leader and also hold your horn till a court verdict. REPEAT don't spread lies.
> About your USA and Canada, in both countries MQM are most active and running their offices without any problems. The things you quote are far away from actual events and it's proved that ptians are masters in spreading lies LIKE your leader.
> Pakistan is labeled a Terrorist sponsor country by USA, so you think really we are?
> You ptians are worst to engage in a debate coz you are all brain less and act like a low level breath taker creatures on earth. Now stop quoting me with a debate dozens time already discussed.




All the links you provided do NOT say that the JIT report has been dismissed by the courts. They just talk about the prosecutor resigning, etc. Thats NOT the same as the court throwing out the JIT report. The JIT report is perfectly valid as evident by the fact that all those MQM folks named in the report are named in the ECL.

Now grow up and provide some hard evidence. Looks like you need to do your homework properly before pointing fingers at others.

This is what MQM thugs do, when they have no serious arguments, they start cursing and abusing & name calling like highschool kids. Do us all a favor bro, grow up! Talk about real brain less folks who blindly follow a guy who is under investigation in the United Kingdom for murder and money laundering charges sitting outside the country for 23yrs hiding like a rat. 

Even a dictator like Musharraf has more b*lls to come back to Pakistan and face charges against him but Altaf bhai, kya kehna.. guy without b*lls hiding like a coward overseas.


----------



## Jzaib

It is intreSting to see how mqm, PPP and pmln fans are united against pti . @Leader @Jazzbot @Norwegian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Jzaib said:


> It is intreSting to see how mqm, PPP and pmln fans are united against pti . @Leader @Jazzbot @Norwegian


Wrong! They are not They cursing PTI YES, it's time to pay back:wink:


----------



## NaMaloom

Jzaib said:


> It is intreSting to see how mqm, PPP and pmln fans are united against PTI . @Leader @Jazzbot @Norwegian




Yes, that is what happens when someone challenges the status quo. The game of old school politics of the '80s that PPP, PMLN, MQM are engaged in, is becoming obsolete. These people have no new ideas and they do not want to allow new ideas, new leadership, new politics to emerge because that would mean loss of big money for these parties. They make their money and build their power on the broken backs of every day Pakistanis through their jiyalas, patwaris and street thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

KURUMAYA said:


> Wrong! They are not They cursing PTI YES, it's time to pay back:wink:



i think pay back suits MQM this time after ranger operation, those idiots killed lot of people and now its there pay back time, your Altaf already lost his two legs, Dramay baz moti larki..



KURUMAYA said:


> 4th April Jinnah Ground
> Zinda lashen phir jama ho gaenn
> Imran Khan Sahib Sharm karo Sharm.
> View attachment 211824
> 
> View attachment 211825



lol, yes zinda lashain ya phir Dari hoi lashain.. think again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

question about reham khan or khan ka youn jhum jhum jana...


----------



## khawaja07

*Lethal strategy of PTI in presenting evidence of rigging to the Judicial Commission..*






Looking good if true

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

13 reasons why Pakistan loves Reham - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Leader




----------



## khawaja07

*KPK government decides to take back government vehicles from officials *


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## SBD-3

khawaja07 said:


> *KPK government decides to take back government vehicles from officials *











In lieu of public car, Govt officers to be given 60K-105K. Changing the head of expenses......


----------



## ajpirzada

SBD-3 said:


> In lieu of public car, Govt officers to be given 60K-105K. Changing the head of expenses......



i was in planning commission and did all the quantitative analysis for the monetization of cars at the Federal Level. Its worth the effort (atleast on paper), since officers abuse their powers and tend to use more than one car. Therefore, in principle, monetization saves a lot of money.

But im not very proud of it now. Its implementation was horrible at the federal level. Officers purchased the government cars at the depreciated value rather than the market value. Moreover, they are still using the cars one way or the other. I wonder if the government saved anything at all or not. One major drawback was that there was little political ownership. It was purely a technocratic exercise with no political stakes at all.

Im not too optimistic for KPK, given my own experience at the Federal level. The only thing which makes me hopeful is that in KPK it is the political leadership which is heading the implementation of this process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Hum choor nahi Wapda Choor hay! (Vitamin)


----------



## Jzaib

KURUMAYA said:


> Wrong! They are not They cursing PTI YES, it's time to pay back:wink:


they have . all trends against PTI is joint effort of PMLN media cell, mqm and PPP. u can check that on internet


----------



## ghazi52

*Local governments will liberate people of K-P*
*: Imran Khan*

Published: May 5, 2015


*PESHAWAR: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chairman Imran Khan said on Tuesday that the local government system will liberate the people of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P), as they will be able to take decisions for themselves.*

“People will be able to build local infrastructure with the help of the leaders they elect,” said Imran while addressing a rally in Besham town of K-P on Tuesday.

He said funds meant for the masses will go to their local representatives, whereas MPAs and MNAs will only take part in the legislation process.

“The focus will be on education, and the youth will be given easy loans,” said the PTI chief.

Giving an example of democracies in the West, Imran said, “No one runs after elected representatives to get their work done; they themselves are empowered.”

He said European democracies have proper political systems in place. “Pakistan lags behind because we have a different justice systems for the rich and the poor,” Imran said.

“We will change the status quo once we gain a sweeping victory in the local body elections.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader




----------



## Leader

Imran Khan's thoughts on a new generation glued to their video games and mobile phones; as more and more children become dependent on gadgets, Kaptaan reflects back! Good lessons to be learnt here; a focus on being outdoors and playing sports should be an important part of any child's development!


@Jazzbot @Akheilos @levina 









Imran Khan's thoughts on a new generation glued to their video games and mobile phones; as more and more children become dependent on gadgets, Kaptaan reflects back! Good lessons to be learnt here; a focus on being outdoors and playing sports should be an important part of any child's development!


@Jazzbot @Akheilos @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Leader said:


> Imran Khan's thoughts on a new generation glued to their video games and mobile phones; as more and more children become dependent on gadgets, Kaptaan reflects back! Good lessons to be learnt here; a focus on being outdoors and playing sports should be an important part of any child's development!
> 
> 
> @Jazzbot @Akheilos @levina


 Cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

@Leader he's damn right about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> Imran Khan's thoughts on a new generation glued to their video games and mobile phones; as more and more children become dependent on gadgets, Kaptaan reflects back! Good lessons to be learnt here; a focus on being outdoors and playing sports should be an important part of any child's development!
> 
> 
> @Jazzbot @Akheilos @levina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan's thoughts on a new generation glued to their video games and mobile phones; as more and more children become dependent on gadgets, Kaptaan reflects back! Good lessons to be learnt here; a focus on being outdoors and playing sports should be an important part of any child's development!
> 
> 
> @Jazzbot @Akheilos @levina


This is so true!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> @Leader he's damn right about this.





levina said:


> This is so true!!!





Akheilos said:


> Cool!



Im sure that he iss pissed off at his own kids and step kids playing PS and games all the time...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> Im sure that he iss pissed off at his own kids and step kids playing PS and games all the time...


Oh yeah! 
I forgot that now he has some Tweens as his step kids.  
But his wife very beautiful, and doesn't look her age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Imran ke pichey Ek hi taqat hai aur wo hai "Firon e hazir "


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> Oh yeah!
> I forgot that now he has some Tweens as his step kids.
> But his wife very beautiful, and doesn't look her age.








she says after everyday morning exercise, Imran brings her a flower...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

IrbiS said:


>



A very unusual and interesting interview


----------



## ghazi52

*Diary of Reham Khan*





It’s another lovely day in the life of Reham Khan, sunny with no chance of rain. Temperatures were rising a few days ago but are expected to cool down now that the election is over. The day’s forecast is pleasant, although, considering what Imran had for breakfast, warm winds are expected at around noon.

What can I say about my marriage that hasn’t already been retweeted hundreds of times? Ever since Imran made it public, it’s either been #SelfieWithBhabi or #RehamTheEvil. His female fan base has been sending me hate messages for two months now. I wonder if this is what it was like for Jemima, or was it the other way around and British men sent hate mail to Imran?

Our heady affair started when he saw me on television interviewing a politician. “Who is this incredible moron?” he asked of the politician. “That’s you, sir,” his security detail told him. “And who is this beautiful woman? I must meet her. Can we arrange another interview?”

The rest as they say is history. At first, he’d told me this dharna would last a couple of weeks and when he’d be prime minister, we would get married. Then, he told me it might last a month and he wasn’t sure if he would be prime minister when we got married. Then, he asked me if he could sell our engagement ring as the dharna had gone on for two months and somebody had to pay for all that awful music being played.

We knew when we announced our marriage that people would be shocked: after all, I was a successful television anchor marrying a washed-up cricketer. We expected public scrutiny but maybe not making the 9 o’clock news by eating a kulfi.

Life as Mrs Khan can be tough. He wakes me up early in the mornings while he’s practising the day’s speech in front of the mirror. He sometimes gets stuck on three-syllable words and needs my help. I tell him he should keep it simple, things he can easily pronounce like _oye_ and _dhandli_. Then, we go downstairs and there’s already 50 people waiting to talk to him – who I have to listen to – while he runs around the house without his shirt.

For lunch, we decide the party’s policy. His children usually come up to him to ask for help with homework and then he comes to me to ask for help with that homework. Over evening tea, we discard what we had decided about party policy and, by dinner, we have a new party policy ready to be discarded later. He often sits and pretends to read under lamplight but I know he’s not really reading as he never turns a page and is often holding the book upside down — it’s adorable.

He needs lots of love and support from his family. The other day, we sat down and held hands while he repeated, “I will not say anything stupid today”. But then, he went and said he’s half Muhajir. Oh well, you can’t win them all.

The best thing about this marriage is that we never have arguments: to have an argument, you need someone to listen to what you’re saying long enough to become offended. Imran doesn’t listen to anyone else.

When he’s watching a cricket match, he does not want to be disturbed. He often says, “If I were the captain of Australia right now, this is what I’d do”, then the captain of Australia does something completely different and wins the match. He was upset the other day that China’s president didn’t come to meet us at Bani Gala. He’d even ordered Kim Mun and was going to tell the president how he was also half Chinese. He also explained to me yesterday how, even though MQM had won the NA-246 election, they had actually lost the NA-246 election — because they weren’t as inspirational.

Imran is inspirational. You see, he’s very good at waving to people; he says it’s just like setting a field. I asked him yesterday, “What idiot writes your speeches? I can do a better job.” He shrugged his shoulders and said he writes them himself. I told him he should let me take care of these things; I’m trained in public speaking and know how to handle myself in front of cameras.


----------



## ghazi52

..........
*Rangers will not be able to stabilise Karachi for long: Imran Khan*







*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf chief Imran Khan said on Thursday that an apolitical police force is the solution to the Karachi situation and not the deployment of rangers.*

“The whole country is devastated by the Safora incident. People are as devastated as they were by the APS tragedy,” Imran said.

The PTI chief said decisions were made at the all party conference that measures will be taken against terrorists but the situation has not changed. PTI even reluctantly agreed to the ‘Army courts’ decision, he added.

“The rangers will not be able to stabilise Karachi for long,” Imran said.

“The police force needs to be properly inducted. In KPK the police are inducted via NTS whereas in Sindh, police is inducted via bribes.”

Speaking about the judicial commission, the PTI chief revealed that an open trial is being conducted by the judicial commission.

“PML-N did not expect PTI to have any evidence but after witnessing their preparation they were taken aback. They are not even guilty that they called Mahmood Anwar a liar.”


----------



## Leader

The Iranian Ambassador called on Chairman @ImranKhanPTI this afternoon and invited him to visit Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Reham Khan full interview
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader

(Imran Khan Exclusive Interview with... - Imran Khan (official) | Facebook

Khan Vs Khan interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

at SKMCH Peshawar !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

answer this if u can


----------



## mingle

Saifullah Sani said:


> answer this if u can


It should go through kp and blauchistan thats make sence not through punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Saifullah Sani said:


> answer this if u can



he is right, if again Ganjas do discrimination against Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan, and in effect hurt Pakistan, by changing the route to punjab, it wll only increase hatred for punjabis in other provinces, who are kept out of plan.

besides the route should be go through centre of Pakistan, so that Pakistan benefits from it, not just punjab.

and see this even pmln is forced to accept what s right Govt unveils CPEC route

kabhi damag b use ker liya karo apna, awane bas lakerr kay fakeer he na banay raha karo.. #PakistanFirst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Speaking alongside the wonderful @RehamKhan1 at the Woman Leadership Summit last week. #Honoured #WLSP


man Hadiqa Kiyani is just ...


----------



## ghazi52

Man praising PTI gov't for providing better health facilities in KPK Hospital
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rehan Khan Show - 31st May 2015
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

I sincerely hope that IK make KPK an exemplary Province for other provincial Govts to follow...I still think among the current lot of Politicians he is a better option IF not the best...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Chilas, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Here comes another Chawal from "the man"


----------



## Leader

King Khan in Naltar Valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............
................
*The Reham Khan Show (Samina Baig is First Pakistani Woman to Scale Mount Everest along her brother *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Finally a step in right direction, after long wait..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Jazzbot said:


> Finally a step in right direction, after long wait..



LONG awaited decision. There is big *?*-mark in front of SMQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PTI chief meets heatwave victims at Karachi's Jinnah Hospital*






PHOTO: MOHAMMAD AZEEM/EXPRESS






*KARACHI: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chief Imran Khan arrived at Karachi’s Jinnah Hospital on Thursday to meet victims of the heatwave, Express News reported.*

Imran was greeted at the hospital by a throng of supporters, while the emergency gate was closed off after he went inside to meet the patients.


Imran was accompanied by several other PTI leaders, including Arif Alvi and Imran Ismail.

“We didn’t ask anyone to close the emergency gates,” PTI leader Imran Ismail said when asked to comment on the indiscriminate gate closure.

Imran also inaugurated a PTI heatstroke camp at the hospital.

Speaking to the media after visiting the hospital, the PTI chief expressed disappointment with the Sindh government and said that its failure is “evident”.

“What is the Sindh government doing? The rising death toll reflects the failure of the Sindh government,” he said.

The PTI chief said that there were more people from the public helping out at the hospital as opposed to officials from the government.

“Issues cannot be resolved without good govern,” he said.







Further, Imran appealed to the public and said not to vote for any party whose money is invested abroad.

“Nawaz spends a lot of money on metro advertisements, which is not even his. In Karachi, I saw Bahria Town’s advertisements and I know Malik Riaz spent his own money to advertise as opposed to someone else’s,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......Imran Khan press conference at Jinnah Hospital Karachi : 25th June 2015.... . . .
.
.



 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.... . . . 
. 
Gorgeous and elegant Mrs. Reham Imran Khan




.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................Imran Khan's Latest Blasting Reply to Najam Sethi On 35 Punctures.............
..
.



.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Behroz

Your Icon and your ideology, Hmmm doesn't suit


----------



## kakajee

Behroz said:


> Your Icon and your ideology, Hmmm doesn't suit


stop hero worshipping ik ......think!


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Leader




----------



## @nline



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

[ Imran Khan's rare photo with Nawab Sallahuddin Abbasi at Sadiq Garh Palace, Bahawalpur. ]


----------



## Leader

IK's views on Islam in the West - Imran Khan (official) | Facebook

Chairman Imran Khan on Islam's image in the west and what weaknesses we must overcome to restore it


----------



## ghazi52

..................Imran Khan in Sachi Baat - 20th July 2015......
....




......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Lets see if Imran khan succeeds in next election at national level, i personally like pathans . good brave, clear hearted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

........................
Aik Din Geo Ke Saath 
Imran Khan Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf in fresh episode of Aik Din Geo Ke Saath 
..............
......



......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.......Advice to Imran Khan.
..
.


----------



## ghazi52

......................Advice.............
...
..



.


----------



## gangsta_rap

SekrutYakhni said:


> Imran Khan is UMUL BEWAKOOF.
> 
> I have not seen a person like him in my entire life. He is such an arse.
> 
> Farty B****




Get lost if you don't have anything to offer in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

SekrutYakhni said:


> If Imran Bewakoof doesn't get rid of Jahanghir Tareen Harami.
> 
> Ik will be considered another Harami.
> 
> Before saying me anything: We pumped the dikhead to where he is. Otherwise he'd still have a 10 people party.
> 
> He deserves going back.though.


there is no other Harami like u cuunnt .



GIANTsasquatch said:


> Get lost if you don't have anything to offer in this thread.


This is same ASOL on sissat .pk cunnt


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=881497175251218





faith is good but yeh koe ache harqat nae the..

@Jazzbot @Akheilos when opponents see this, they see a potential opportunity in it...

see the first video..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=881497175251218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faith is good but yeh koe ache harqat nae the..
> 
> @Jazzbot @Akheilos when opponents see this, they see a potential opportunity in it...
> 
> see the first video..


error dikhara hai?


----------



## Leader

Akheilos said:


> error dikhara hai?



mere to chal rahe ha..


----------



## Erroroverload

SekrutYakhni said:


> If Imran Bewakoof doesn't get rid of Jahanghir Tareen Harami.
> 
> Ik will be considered another Harami.
> 
> Before saying me anything: We pumped the dikhead to where he is. Otherwise he'd still have a 10 people party.
> 
> He deserves going back.though.



Is there any bigger Harami than your true Leader Prime Minister NS
whos samdhee says i have done haramkhoree for my beloved NS.


----------



## khawaja07

*A Really good speech by Imran Khan at the National Council Meeting. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

mmmm...............................




.......................


----------



## ghazi52

...Reham Khan Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf in an exclusive interview with Saleem Safi in fresh episode of Jirga ....................
........
....



..


----------



## Jango

What's this thing b/w Saleem Safi and Asad Umar today?

@Leader, @Jazzbot?

Got it

Is banday nay to sari hadain par kar deen!

Firs that sham when the Mineral minister got arrested. Now this. I've always hated this guy with passion, and now he goes personal with Asad Umar.

Jab Fazl-ur-Rehman kay daddy ki baat ati hai tab to saray aisay muhtaram ho jatay hain....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## @nline



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

Jango said:


> What's this thing b/w Saleem Safi and Asad Umar today?
> 
> @Leader, @Jazzbot?
> 
> Got it
> 
> Is banday nay to sari hadain par kar deen!
> 
> Firs that sham when the Mineral minister got arrested. Now this. I've always hated this guy with passion, and now he goes personal with Asad Umar.
> 
> Jab Fazl-ur-Rehman kay daddy ki baat ati hai tab to saray aisay muhtaram ho jatay hain....



never gave any importance to him. he is a plain liar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

This new Summer school initiative looks pretty promising and interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1144603605582058





قصور کے واقعے کا جو سنُا ہے۔ ایک باپ ، ایک انسان اور ایک مسلمان ہوتے ہوئے بہت ذیادہ دکھی ہوں۔ اگر یہ رپورٹ جو اخبار میں پڑھی ہے یہ سچ ہے تو پاکستانی ہونے کے ناطے ہمارے لیے شرمندگی کا باعث ہے۔ اگر اس ملک میں ایسا ہی کرنا تھا تو پھر پاکستان بنانے کی کیا ضرورت تھی؟ پاکستان پہلا ملک تھا جو اسلام کے نام پر بنا تھا۔ یہاں تو عدل و انصاف کی بنیاد رکھی جانی تھی۔ لوگوں نے صادق و امین بننا تھا۔ جیسے سنا ہے کہ پولیس اور سیاستدان سب اس میں ملوث ہیں۔ میں انتظار کر رہا ہوں کہ حتمی خبر آئے کہ کیا یہ صیح ہے؟ اگر یہ خبر صیح ہوئی تو جو جو لوگ اس میں ملوث ہیں اُن کو جب تک سزا نہیں ہو گی ہم اُن کو چھوڑیں گے نہیں ۔ کل اسمبلی میں اس ایشو کو اُٹھائیں گے اور سب ذمہ داروں کو سزا دلوانے تک چین سے نہیں بٹھیں گے۔ چیرمین عمران خان


----------



## ghazi52

.................................



.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

لعنت ايسی سياست پر جو دشمن ملک بھارت سے مل کر کی جاے۔ اور 69 سال پاکستان ميں رہ کر مہاجر کے نام پر رونا رويا جاے، ليکن ليڈر صاحب کب کے برطانوی شہريت حاصل کر چکے ہوں۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

playing cricket with sons at nathiya gali tdkp rest house

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Leader said:


> playing cricket with sons at nathiya gali tdkp rest house


Now compare that with Ganja playing cricket with girls of Norway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Norwegian said:


> Now compare that with Ganja playing cricket with girls of Norway



err... I rather not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Leader said:


> err... I rather not.


U C, IK is a man, Ganja is what can we say...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

PTI lost Haripur seat by a huge margin to PML(N). Any comments?


----------



## Jango

syedali73 said:


> PTI lost Haripur seat by a huge margin to PML(N). Any comments?



What sort of a comment are you looking for?


----------



## Leader




----------



## syedali73

Jango said:


> What sort of a comment are you looking for?


An analysis from PTIans as to why PTI lost this seat with big margin. Every victory and loss are analyzed so the positive results could be reproduced and undesirable results could be avoided from happening again. I asked that because PTIans were quiet over the issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................



...................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aamerjamal

mumtazkhan525 said:


> I Love Imran Khan


Nice way to market your website is it even allowed?
can mods looks into this guy's DP
@Oscar


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................................




................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................
*Imran Khan Ne Apna Wada Pura Kiya*
.............................................

...



....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Sir Imran Khan's unseen world !

Sir Imran Khan's unseen world !

Sir Imran Khan's unseen world !


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................

New KPK Traffic Wardens Police Fine Over 1200 VIPs Over 2 Weeks (September 5, 2015)

For KP Updates Like & Keep Visting: www.facebook.com/PTIKPOFFICIAL

The rapid response squad's special contingent of new traffic wardens have proven to be successful on road against the VIP movement in Peshawar. Over a 2 week period at least 1200 VIPs were fined..........


----------



## Diwan Rayan Tahir

If anyone can please update recent progress on power sector and tree plantation please. I know there are 356 dams proposed.. how many of them are actually being worked upon right now and what are the expected completion dates... any news on 1 billion tree plantation.. regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................



.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Diwan Rayan Tahir said:


> If anyone can please update recent progress on power sector and tree plantation please. I know there are 356 dams proposed.. how many of them are actually being worked upon right now and what are the expected completion dates... any news on 1 billion tree plantation.. regards.



please look at the thread below, we post random news there, not in an organized manner.

Naya KPK | News & Updates on the development in KPK. | Page 266

there is progress, its slow but still on right direction..






after hafizababd kisaan convention.. totally exhausted... you may disagree on issue, but not the fact that he is the only one reaching out to masses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................



............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Campaigning in NA 154..Unbelievable passion*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644918587220561920


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*PPP gundagardi in Sindh RO's not allowing PTI to complete nominations*



​










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644950044550955008




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644938784115585024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

man this is love, look at the happiness of that man..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Jabran

Good Thread For PTI Lovers


----------



## Knight Rider

*PPP Punjab leader Miyaan Ikhlaq Guddu joins PTI*

*LAHORE: Senior leader of Pakistan People’s Party (PPP) Punjab wing Miyaan Ikhlaq Guddu on Sunday joined Pakistan Tehrik-e-Insaf, TheNewsTribe.com reported.

Miyaan ikhlaq met Aleem Khan and PTI’s Punjab president Chaudhary Srawar on Sunday and announced to join hands with Imran Khan in his struggle to make Naya Pakistan.

On the occasion, Chaudhary Sarwar said, inclusion of Miyaan Ikhlaq in PTI will strengthen the PTI’s position in Punjab.

http://www.thenewstribe.com/2015/09/27/ppp-punjab-leader-miyaan-ikhlaq-guddu-joins-pti/
*


----------



## Zaneesh852

Isn't this guy supposed to be a neutral guy (Speaker kpk assembly)? And more importantly shouldn't he be doing legislation rather than using development funds? even the curtain carries the politics


----------



## AsianLion

Height of Imran Khan's obession with Lahore Election Imran Khan (@ImranKhanTPI) | Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653165153123500033
look at Imran Khann twitter handle now...lol


----------



## as1mz

So recent allegations by PTI regarding transfer of votes have been declared Null and Void by the ECP. What are your thoughts on those?

Allegations from PTI Declared Null and Void by ECP | Today in Pakistan


----------



## Wanderlust

AsianUnion said:


> Height of Imran Khan's obession with Lahore Election
> look at Imran Khann twitter handle now...lol



Its fake.


----------



## mughaljee

*ﻋﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺁﭖ ﮐﮯ ﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﻧﮩﯿﮟ*.
-----------------------------------------
میں ﺳﻨﺪﮪ ﺍﻭﺭ ﭘﻨﺠﺎﺏ ﮐﯽ ﻏﯿﻮﺭ،ﺑﮩﺎﺩﺭ، ﺧﻮﺩﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻭﺭ ﺳﻤﺠﮭﺪﺍﺭ ﻋﻮﺍﻡ ﮐﻮ ﺩﻝ ﮐﯽ ﮔﮩﺮﺍﺋﯿﻮﮞ ﺳﮯ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﮎ ﺩﯾﺘﺎ ﮨﻮﮞ ...
ﮐﮧ ﺍﻧﮩﻮﮞ ﻧﮯ ﺑﻠﺪﯾﺎﺗﯽ ﺍﻟﯿﮑﺸﻦ ﻣﯿﮟ ﭘﯿﭙﻠﺰ ﭘﺎﺭﭨﯽ ﺍﻭﺭ ﻧﻮﻥ ﻟﯿﮓ ﮐﻮ ﮐﺎﻣﯿﺎﺏ ﮐﺮﺍﮐﮯ ﺟﺲ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻧﺪﯾﺸﯽ، ﻋﺎﻗﺒﺖ ﺍﻧﺪﯾﺸﯽ ﺍﻭﺭ
ﺑﺎﻟﻎ ﻧﻈﺮﯼ ﮐﺎ ﺛﺒﻮﺕ ﺩﯾﺎ ﮨﮯ ... ﻭﮦ ﯾﻘﯿﻨﺎ " ﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﺗﻌﺮﯾﻒ ﮨﮯ .
ﯾﻘﯿﻨﺎً ﺍﻥ ﭘﺎﺭﭨﯿﻮﮞ ﻧﮯ ﭘﭽﮭﻠﮯ ﺗﯿﺲ ﺳﺎﻝ ﻣﯿﮟ ﭘﺎﮐﺴﺘﺎﻧﯽ ﻋﻮﺍﻡ ﮐﯽ ﺟﻮ ﺗﻘﺪﯾﺮ ﺑﺪﻟﯽ ﮨﮯ ﻭﮦ ﮐﺴﯽ ﺳﮯ ﮈﮬﮑﯽ ﭼﮭﭙﯽ ﺗﻮ ﮨﮯ ﻧﮩﯿﮟ .
ﯾﮩﺎﮞ ﺗﮏ ﮐﮧ ﻧﻮﺍﺯ ﺷﺮﯾﻒ ﺍﻭﺭ ﺯﺭﺩﺍﺭﯼ ﻧﮯ ﺍﭘﻨﮯ ﺟﮕﺮ ﮔﻮﺷﻮﮞ
ﮐﻮ ﺑﮭﻮﮐﺎ ﺭﮐﮭﺎ ﮨﮯ ﻣﮕﺮ ﺍﺱ ﻣﻠﮏ ﮐﮯ ﻏﺮﯾﺒﻮﮞ ﮐﺎ ﭘﯿﭧ ﺑﮭﺮﺍ ....
ﺧﻮﺩ ﮐﮯ ﺑﭽﻮﮞ ﮐﻮ ﮔﭩﺮ ﮐﺎ ﭘﺎﻧﯽ ﭘﻼﯾﺎ
ﻟﯿﮑﻦ ﭼﻮﻟﺴﺘﺎﻥ ﺍﻭﺭ ﺗﮭﺮ ﮐﮯ ﺑﭽﻮﮞ ﮐﻮ ﻓﺮﺍﻧﺲ ﺳﮯ
ﺍﺳﭙﯿﺸﻞ ﻣﻨﺮﻝ ﻭﺍﭨﺮ ﺳﭙﻼﺋﯽ ﮐﯿﺎ ....
ﺧﻮﺩ ﺟﮭﻮﻧﭙﮍﯾﻮﮞ ﺍﻭﺭ ﺳﮍﮐﻮﮞ ﭘﮧ ﺭﮨﮯ ﻣﮕﺮ ﻣﻌﺼﻮﻡ ﻋﻮﺍﻡ ﮐﻮ
ﺭﺍﺋﯿﻮﻧﮉ ﺍﻭﺭ ﻧﻮﺍﺏ ﺷﺎﮦ ﮐﮯ ﻣﺤﻠﻮﮞ ﻣﯿﮟ ﺭﮐﮭﺎ .....
ﺑﯿﭽﺎﺭﯼ ﻣﺮﯾﻢ ﺍﻭﺭ ﺑﺨﺘﺎﻭﺭ ﺗﻮ ﮐﺎﻧﭻ ﮐﯽ ﭼﻮﮌﯾﻮﮞ ﮐﻮ ﺗﺮﺳﺘﯽ ﺭﮨﯿﮟ
ﻣﮕﺮ ﻏﺮﯾﺒﻮﮞ ﮐﯽ ﺑﯿﭩﯿﻮﮞ ﮐﻮ ﮬﯿﺮﮮ ﺟﻮﺍﮨﺮﺍﺕ ﺳﮯ ﻻﺩ ﺩﯾﺎ ....
ﺧﻮﺩ ﺳﺎﺋﯿﮑﻞ ﭘﺮ ﮔﮭﻮﻣﺘﮯ ﺭﮨﮯ ﻣﮕﺮ ﻏﺮﯾﺐ ﺍﻭﺭ ﻣﺴﮑﯿﻦ ﻟﻮﮔﻮﮞ ﮐﻮ ﻣﺮﺳﯿﮉﯾﺰ ﺍﻭﺭ ﻟﯿﻨﮉ ﮐﺮﻭﺯﺭ ﮐﯽ ﺳﯿﺮ ﮐﺮﻭﺍﺋﯽ ....
ﺑﻠﮑﮧ ﺳﺎﺋﯿﮟ ﻗﺎﺋﻢ ﻭ ﺩﺍﺋﻢ ﻋﻠﯽ ﺷﺎﮦ ﮐﻮ ﺗﻮ ﯾﮩﺎﮞ ﺗﮏ ﻓﮑﺮ ﻻﺣﻖ ﺗﮭﯽ ﮐﮧ ﺩﺭﯾﺎﺋﮯ ﺳﻨﺪﮪ ﮐﮯ ﮐﻨﺎﺭﮮ ﺍﮔﺮ ﮐﻮﺋﯽ ﮐﺘﺎ ﺑﮭﯽ ﮐﭽﯽ ﺷﺮﺍﺏ ﭘﺌﮯ ﺑﻐﯿﺮ ﻣﺮ ﮔﯿﺎ ﺗﻮ ﻣﯿﮟ ﺁﺧﺮﺕ
ﻣﯿﮟ ﺍﭘﻨﮯ ﺭﺏ ﮐﻮ ﮐﯿﺎ ﻣﻨﮧ ﺩﮐﮭﺎﺅﮞ ﮔﺎ ...
ﺍﺳﯽ ﻃﺮﺡ ﭘﻨﺠﺎﺏ ﻣﯿﮟ ﺟﻮ ﺧﺎﺩﻡ ﺍﺩﻧﯽٰ ﻭ ﺍﻋﻠﯽٰ ﻧﮯ ﮔﺎﺅﮞ ﮔﺎﺅﮞ ، ﮔﻠﯽ ﮔﻠﯽ ﺩﻭﺩﮪ ﺍﻭﺭ ﺷﮩﺪ ﮐﯽ ﻧﮩﺮﯾﮟ ﺑﮩﺎﺋﯿﮟ .... ﻭﮦ ﮐﺴﯽ ﺳﮯ ﭘﻮﺷﯿﺪﮦ ﻧﮩﯿﮟ .. ﺑﻠﮑﮧ ﯾﮩﺎﮞ ﺗﮏ ﺳﻨﺎ ﮨﮯ ﮐﮧ ﺟﻨﻮﺑﯽ ﭘﻨﺠﺎﺏ ﮐﮯ ﻟﻮﮒ ﺗﻮ ﺍﺏ ﻧﮩﺎﺗﮯ ﺑﮭﯽ ﺩﻭﺩﮪ ﺳﮯ ﮨﯽ ﮨﯿﮟ ...
ﻣﯿﮟ ﺳﻨﺪﮪ ﺍﻭﺭ ﭘﻨﺠﺎﺏ ﮐﮯ ﻟﻮﮔﻮﮞ ﮐﻮ ﺩﻋﺎ ﺩﯾﺘﺎ ﮨﻮﮞ ﮐﮧ
ﺁﭖ ﭘﯿﭙﻠﺰ ﭘﺎﺭﭨﯽ ﺍﻭﺭ ﻧﻮﮞ ﻟﯿﮓ ﮐﮯ ﺯﯾﺮ _ ﺳﺎﯾﺎ ﮨﻤﯿﺸﮧ ﮨﻤﯿﺸﮧ ﯾﻮﮞ ﮨﯽ ﺗﺮﻗﯽ ﻭ ﺧﻮﺷﺤﺎﻟﯽ ﮐﯽ ﻣﻨﺰﻟﯿﮟ ﻃﮯ ﮐﺮﺗﮯ ﺭﮨﯿﮟ ...
ﺍﻟﻠﮧ ﮐﺮﮮ ﮐﮧ ﻋﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺟﯿﺴﺎ ﻟﯿﮉﺭ ﮐﺒﮭﯽ ﺑﻬﯽ ﺁﭖ ﮐﻮ ﻧﺼﯿﺐ ﻧﮧ ﮨﻮ
ﻭﺍﻗﻌﯽ ﻋﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺁﭖ ﮐﮯ ﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﻧﮩﯿﮟ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaneesh852

mughaljee said:


> *ﻋﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺁﭖ ﮐﮯ ﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﻧﮩﯿﮟ*.
> -----------------------------------------
> میں ﺳﻨﺪﮪ ﺍﻭﺭ ﭘﻨﺠﺎﺏ ﮐﯽ ﻏﯿﻮﺭ،ﺑﮩﺎﺩﺭ، ﺧﻮﺩﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻭﺭ ﺳﻤﺠﮭﺪﺍﺭ ﻋﻮﺍﻡ ﮐﻮ ﺩﻝ ﮐﯽ ﮔﮩﺮﺍﺋﯿﻮﮞ ﺳﮯ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﮎ ﺩﯾﺘﺎ ﮨﻮﮞ ...
> ﮐﮧ ﺍﻧﮩﻮﮞ ﻧﮯ ﺑﻠﺪﯾﺎﺗﯽ ﺍﻟﯿﮑﺸﻦ ﻣﯿﮟ ﭘﯿﭙﻠﺰ ﭘﺎﺭﭨﯽ ﺍﻭﺭ ﻧﻮﻥ ﻟﯿﮓ ﮐﻮ ﮐﺎﻣﯿﺎﺏ ﮐﺮﺍﮐﮯ ﺟﺲ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻧﺪﯾﺸﯽ، ﻋﺎﻗﺒﺖ ﺍﻧﺪﯾﺸﯽ ﺍﻭﺭ
> ﺑﺎﻟﻎ ﻧﻈﺮﯼ ﮐﺎ ﺛﺒﻮﺕ ﺩﯾﺎ ﮨﮯ ... ﻭﮦ ﯾﻘﯿﻨﺎ " ﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﺗﻌﺮﯾﻒ ﮨﮯ .
> ﯾﻘﯿﻨﺎً ﺍﻥ ﭘﺎﺭﭨﯿﻮﮞ ﻧﮯ ﭘﭽﮭﻠﮯ ﺗﯿﺲ ﺳﺎﻝ ﻣﯿﮟ ﭘﺎﮐﺴﺘﺎﻧﯽ ﻋﻮﺍﻡ ﮐﯽ ﺟﻮ ﺗﻘﺪﯾﺮ ﺑﺪﻟﯽ ﮨﮯ ﻭﮦ ﮐﺴﯽ ﺳﮯ ﮈﮬﮑﯽ ﭼﮭﭙﯽ ﺗﻮ ﮨﮯ ﻧﮩﯿﮟ .
> ﯾﮩﺎﮞ ﺗﮏ ﮐﮧ ﻧﻮﺍﺯ ﺷﺮﯾﻒ ﺍﻭﺭ ﺯﺭﺩﺍﺭﯼ ﻧﮯ ﺍﭘﻨﮯ ﺟﮕﺮ ﮔﻮﺷﻮﮞ
> ﮐﻮ ﺑﮭﻮﮐﺎ ﺭﮐﮭﺎ ﮨﮯ ﻣﮕﺮ ﺍﺱ ﻣﻠﮏ ﮐﮯ ﻏﺮﯾﺒﻮﮞ ﮐﺎ ﭘﯿﭧ ﺑﮭﺮﺍ ....
> ﺧﻮﺩ ﮐﮯ ﺑﭽﻮﮞ ﮐﻮ ﮔﭩﺮ ﮐﺎ ﭘﺎﻧﯽ ﭘﻼﯾﺎ
> ﻟﯿﮑﻦ ﭼﻮﻟﺴﺘﺎﻥ ﺍﻭﺭ ﺗﮭﺮ ﮐﮯ ﺑﭽﻮﮞ ﮐﻮ ﻓﺮﺍﻧﺲ ﺳﮯ
> ﺍﺳﭙﯿﺸﻞ ﻣﻨﺮﻝ ﻭﺍﭨﺮ ﺳﭙﻼﺋﯽ ﮐﯿﺎ ....
> ﺧﻮﺩ ﺟﮭﻮﻧﭙﮍﯾﻮﮞ ﺍﻭﺭ ﺳﮍﮐﻮﮞ ﭘﮧ ﺭﮨﮯ ﻣﮕﺮ ﻣﻌﺼﻮﻡ ﻋﻮﺍﻡ ﮐﻮ
> ﺭﺍﺋﯿﻮﻧﮉ ﺍﻭﺭ ﻧﻮﺍﺏ ﺷﺎﮦ ﮐﮯ ﻣﺤﻠﻮﮞ ﻣﯿﮟ ﺭﮐﮭﺎ .....
> ﺑﯿﭽﺎﺭﯼ ﻣﺮﯾﻢ ﺍﻭﺭ ﺑﺨﺘﺎﻭﺭ ﺗﻮ ﮐﺎﻧﭻ ﮐﯽ ﭼﻮﮌﯾﻮﮞ ﮐﻮ ﺗﺮﺳﺘﯽ ﺭﮨﯿﮟ
> ﻣﮕﺮ ﻏﺮﯾﺒﻮﮞ ﮐﯽ ﺑﯿﭩﯿﻮﮞ ﮐﻮ ﮬﯿﺮﮮ ﺟﻮﺍﮨﺮﺍﺕ ﺳﮯ ﻻﺩ ﺩﯾﺎ ....
> ﺧﻮﺩ ﺳﺎﺋﯿﮑﻞ ﭘﺮ ﮔﮭﻮﻣﺘﮯ ﺭﮨﮯ ﻣﮕﺮ ﻏﺮﯾﺐ ﺍﻭﺭ ﻣﺴﮑﯿﻦ ﻟﻮﮔﻮﮞ ﮐﻮ ﻣﺮﺳﯿﮉﯾﺰ ﺍﻭﺭ ﻟﯿﻨﮉ ﮐﺮﻭﺯﺭ ﮐﯽ ﺳﯿﺮ ﮐﺮﻭﺍﺋﯽ ....
> ﺑﻠﮑﮧ ﺳﺎﺋﯿﮟ ﻗﺎﺋﻢ ﻭ ﺩﺍﺋﻢ ﻋﻠﯽ ﺷﺎﮦ ﮐﻮ ﺗﻮ ﯾﮩﺎﮞ ﺗﮏ ﻓﮑﺮ ﻻﺣﻖ ﺗﮭﯽ ﮐﮧ ﺩﺭﯾﺎﺋﮯ ﺳﻨﺪﮪ ﮐﮯ ﮐﻨﺎﺭﮮ ﺍﮔﺮ ﮐﻮﺋﯽ ﮐﺘﺎ ﺑﮭﯽ ﮐﭽﯽ ﺷﺮﺍﺏ ﭘﺌﮯ ﺑﻐﯿﺮ ﻣﺮ ﮔﯿﺎ ﺗﻮ ﻣﯿﮟ ﺁﺧﺮﺕ
> ﻣﯿﮟ ﺍﭘﻨﮯ ﺭﺏ ﮐﻮ ﮐﯿﺎ ﻣﻨﮧ ﺩﮐﮭﺎﺅﮞ ﮔﺎ ...
> ﺍﺳﯽ ﻃﺮﺡ ﭘﻨﺠﺎﺏ ﻣﯿﮟ ﺟﻮ ﺧﺎﺩﻡ ﺍﺩﻧﯽٰ ﻭ ﺍﻋﻠﯽٰ ﻧﮯ ﮔﺎﺅﮞ ﮔﺎﺅﮞ ، ﮔﻠﯽ ﮔﻠﯽ ﺩﻭﺩﮪ ﺍﻭﺭ ﺷﮩﺪ ﮐﯽ ﻧﮩﺮﯾﮟ ﺑﮩﺎﺋﯿﮟ .... ﻭﮦ ﮐﺴﯽ ﺳﮯ ﭘﻮﺷﯿﺪﮦ ﻧﮩﯿﮟ .. ﺑﻠﮑﮧ ﯾﮩﺎﮞ ﺗﮏ ﺳﻨﺎ ﮨﮯ ﮐﮧ ﺟﻨﻮﺑﯽ ﭘﻨﺠﺎﺏ ﮐﮯ ﻟﻮﮒ ﺗﻮ ﺍﺏ ﻧﮩﺎﺗﮯ ﺑﮭﯽ ﺩﻭﺩﮪ ﺳﮯ ﮨﯽ ﮨﯿﮟ ...
> ﻣﯿﮟ ﺳﻨﺪﮪ ﺍﻭﺭ ﭘﻨﺠﺎﺏ ﮐﮯ ﻟﻮﮔﻮﮞ ﮐﻮ ﺩﻋﺎ ﺩﯾﺘﺎ ﮨﻮﮞ ﮐﮧ
> ﺁﭖ ﭘﯿﭙﻠﺰ ﭘﺎﺭﭨﯽ ﺍﻭﺭ ﻧﻮﮞ ﻟﯿﮓ ﮐﮯ ﺯﯾﺮ _ ﺳﺎﯾﺎ ﮨﻤﯿﺸﮧ ﮨﻤﯿﺸﮧ ﯾﻮﮞ ﮨﯽ ﺗﺮﻗﯽ ﻭ ﺧﻮﺷﺤﺎﻟﯽ ﮐﯽ ﻣﻨﺰﻟﯿﮟ ﻃﮯ ﮐﺮﺗﮯ ﺭﮨﯿﮟ ...
> ﺍﻟﻠﮧ ﮐﺮﮮ ﮐﮧ ﻋﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺟﯿﺴﺎ ﻟﯿﮉﺭ ﮐﺒﮭﯽ ﺑﻬﯽ ﺁﭖ ﮐﻮ ﻧﺼﯿﺐ ﻧﮧ ﮨﻮ
> ﻭﺍﻗﻌﯽ ﻋﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺁﭖ ﮐﮯ ﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﻧﮩﯿﮟ


Aamin


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................................



Farooq • 
if we do a failure of Nawaz Sharif in power, the list will go till 100 points. If we do one for Zardari, maybe 1000 points

Sitting in KHI or Lahore, this intellectual is so fast to say KPK has failed. To know the results for KPK, wait till 2018 elections. PTI will win double the seats in KPK

As always the double standard intellectuals remain confused on who is right and wrong in Pakistan
...


----------



## Sara Malik

I I PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Sara Malik said:


> I I PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................................



..


----------



## Dubious

Climate change in Paris | ePaper | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

@Conqueror Why are using India flag as your avatar?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Imran Khan having a cup of tea at a local dhaba in Lodhran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

how shameful. coming from a person who support someone who use public money to advertise his daughter lunch in politics.



Zaneesh852 said:


> Isn't this guy supposed to be a neutral guy (Speaker kpk assembly)? And more importantly shouldn't he be doing legislation rather than using development funds? even the curtain carries the politics


----------



## Zaneesh852

Jzaib said:


> how shameful. coming from a person who support someone who use public money to advertise his daughter lunch in politics.


hahahaha, PTI be like #Besarpairkibakwas


----------



## Jazzbot

Zaneesh852 said:


> hahahaha, PTI be like #Besarpairkibakwas




Now that you've earned your today's daily wage after bashing PTI, go sleep tight and enjoy maryam safdar in your dreams.


----------



## Zaneesh852

Jazzbot said:


> Now that you've earned your today's daily wage after bashing PTI, go sleep tight and enjoy maryam safdar in your dreams.


Come on. Sour losers everywhere deserve such treatement. All country ex-Peshawar has trolled PTI but hey who's got the brains to understand a thing.#MentosKhaoAqalBarhao


----------



## Jzaib

Zaneesh852 said:


> hahahaha, PTI be like #Besarpairkibakwas


i had made a good point. u have the problem with someone coming to inauguration .but shameless u have no problem with public funds spend on advertisement of mariyum nawaz sharif .


----------



## Zaneesh852

Jazzbot said:


> Now that you've earned your today's daily wage after bashing PTI, go sleep tight and enjoy maryam safdar in your dreams.


----------



## Jazzbot

Zaneesh852 said:


>





Again 2 cents successfully earned today for trolling PTI, go home now & sleep tight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaneesh852

Jazzbot said:


> Again 2 cents successfully earned today for trolling PTI, go home now & sleep tight.


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................




.....


----------



## ghazi52

...................
*Imran Khan in Tonight With Moeed Pirzada - 29th January 2016*
.




...


----------



## friendly_troll96

*sarak film k hero ki latest bongi:*


----------



## ghazi52

..........................





.......


----------



## Zaneesh852




----------



## Zaneesh852




----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertycall

pkuser2k12 said:


>



No doubt in the Punjab, any requests for information will be met with the response: 'it was destroyed in a mysterious fire'.


----------



## ghazi52

......................................
.*Imran Khan will be inspecting the Facilities provided at "Zamung Kor" in Peshawar*

Zamung Kor houses 1000 Street Children, it provides them Education, Health and Shelter.
























.......


----------



## Dil Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


> ......................................
> .*Imran Khan will be inspecting the Facilities provided at "Zamung Kor" in Peshawar*
> 
> Zamung Kor houses 1000 Street Children, it provides them Education, Health and Shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......



Great Man ....... A Great Man indeed .....we are lucky to have him


----------



## ghazi52

......................







......


----------



## ghazi52

................





..


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................




...........


----------



## ghazi52

..................................
*Sharif brothers buying politicians, claims Imran*

Imran Khan waves to the crowd before his address at Jalapu Peerwala in Multan ahead of by-elections in the constituency. 

MULTAN: The wildlife reserve of Changa Manga has become a hub for corrupt politicians who sell their loyalties for huge sums and benefits, said Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf Chairman Imran Khan on Sunday.

“Politicians are being auctioned in Changa Manga,” he told a public gathering at Jalalpur Peerwala in Multan ahead of by-elections in NA-153.

“The Sharif brothers are buying consciences of politicians. These sold out politicians will never stand up for the public,” the PTI chief thundered, challenging the government-backed contestant in the constituency.

Imran said that politicians who cannot keep their integrity intact would never serve people with honesty and fair play. “The opportunist politicians could only serve their personal interests…they are money making machines…their aim is not serving the masses but to make money by hook or by crook,” Imran said asserting, “Time has come to defeat corrupt rulers.”

The PTI chief blamed the top leaders of PML-N of the worst form of horse trading. Imran cited the example of Qasim Noon the PML-N candidate for NA-153. When Noon was in PPP, he came to Shah Mahmood Qureshi for party ticket but he switched sides again and now he is in PML-N.

“Politicians are being purchased with the money taken from public exchequer,” Imran said.

He raised questions over the economic viability of the Multan Metro Bus project and its transparency.

He said the government is busy in extravagant spending when people are in the grip of poverty and unemployment. “Such level of unemployment was never witnessed in the history of Pakistan,” said Imran.

Inflation and unemployment have snatched bread and butter from the people, he added. In such stark economic circumstances, the government is committing the financial murder of farmers.

The farmers are passing through terrible times, he said pointing towards the rock bottom prices of rice, potatoes, sugarcane and cotton.

Growers are suffering because of the wrong policies of the government. The return on agricultural output has plunged but the cost of farm input has soared. “Farmers, tell me, has the urea and other fertiliser ever cost so much?” he said reminding that 100 per cent tax has been levied on diesel which runs tube wells and tractors.

......


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## risingsinga

Oh now I realise why he is so popular in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

risingsinga said:


> Oh now I realise why he is so popular in Pakistan.


Why?


----------



## risingsinga

Norwegian said:


> Why?


He mixes with common people and children

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
*Imran Khan Speech In PTI Jalsa Islamabad – 24th April 2016*
.


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

There should be capital punishment in our country


----------



## ghazi52

Ghazi Tarbela

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Syed mohammad said:


> There should be capital punishment in our country


For what ?dont u think pak does not have capital punishment ?or u dont know what it means ?


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

mingle said:


> For what ?dont u think pak does not have capital punishment ?or u dont know what it means ?



Do you know what capital punishment is ???
Its the cutting off the hands of the thiefs cutting the heads of the murders and corrupt how on earth does Pakistan have capital punishment ?? Please explain


----------



## Danish saleem

now want to see when Imran khan ask resignation of Jhangir tareen from PTI.??


----------



## ghazi52

Imran khan with Live With Dr Shahid Masood – 27th April 2016


----------



## mingle

Syed mohammad said:


> Do you know what capital punishment is ???
> Its the cutting off the hands of the thiefs cutting the heads of the murders and corrupt how on earth does Pakistan have capital punishment ?? Please explain


Each country has its own capital punishment these r Saudi version .


----------



## The Sword Of Allah

mingle said:


> Each country has its own capital punishment these r Saudi version .





mingle said:


> Each country has its own capital punishment these r Saudi version .



The desired level of capoeira punishment in Pakistan should be saudi version as it refers to the quran


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan Speech In PTI Jalsa Peshawar – 9th May 2016*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan with Nawab Falahudin Abbasi at Sadiq-Garh Palace, Dera Nawab Sahhab in 1990

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1977

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

what captain will about apology of Afzal khan??


http://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/340430-Afzal-Khan-apologises-from-Riaz-Kiyani-over-allega

Afzal khan apologize for his whole allegations of rigging during Dharna in Written.


----------



## Jzaib

Danish saleem said:


> what captain will about apology of Afzal khan??
> 
> 
> http://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/340430-Afzal-Khan-apologises-from-Riaz-Kiyani-over-allega
> 
> Afzal khan apologize for his whole allegations of rigging during Dharna in Written.


why would he apologize? r u noon leagues are brain dead? and like everytime PMLN murder people and force victim to take this statement back. like PMLN did with nadra chief.

it is no surprise this can be done


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

800 KW micro hydro in Baroghil near completion. 45 new micro hydro plants to become operational in Chitral end 2016





_


----------



## pkuser2k12

*KP releases Rs7 billion for local bodies*​


Bureau Report — Published about 18 hours ago



PESHAWAR: *The provincial finance department has released an amount of Rs7.204 billion to the three tiers of the local government, including district, tehsil/town and village/neighborhood councils, to carry out development schemes. *

A statement issued here said *the amount had been immediately transferred to the accounts of the concerned councils.*

The finance department, through three separate notifications issued here on Friday, released a major *chunk of Rs2.783 billion to the village and neighborhood councils, and Rs2.210 billion each to the district and tehsil/town administrations, respectively.*

The statement said* the finance department released the grants to the local government for the  first quarter of the financial year, starting on July 1, under the Provincial Finance Commission without any discrimination.*

It clarified that even political or administrative problems did not delay release of the funds to ensure that development process continued unhampered.

Meanwhile, Provincial Finance Minister Muzaffar Said praised his department for timely release of development funds to the district, tehsil and village/neighborhood councils.


*Published in Dawn, July 2nd, 2016*


http://www.dawn.com/news/1268628


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Watch..........................


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khans & Sons vacation in Shigar Valley GB























































_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Sadia Saeed

graphican said:


> How's that gona happen???
> 
> I don't think all the objectives are indeed achievable in 5 years time and PTI must refrain from bragging and over-stating facts.


Imran Khan is a Great Leader


----------



## Menace2Society

If Pakistan get a person like Imran Khan in charge, trade volume would go through the roof for sure but his policies on security are a question mark.

I would like to hear more about his thoughts on security challenges and solutions rather than a bureaucratic face lift of the police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Mazar-e-Quaid 2016

*




_


----------



## ghazi52

*KP education reforms produce outstanding results*


*





PESHAWAR: The education reforms of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Government in Khyber Pakhtukhwa (KP) has received worldwide appreciation and proved it a millstone initiative for coming political parties in the province.

The Wilson Center's Asia Programme published "Pakistan's Education Crisis: under the name of the Real Story." The report based on dozens of interviews with officials, teachers communities and experts across the province and then tally it with official record of the education department.

The Wilson Center's Asia Programme is mindful of the serious nature of Pakistan's education crisis and the troubling implications which poses for the country over the last 11 years.

According to the report despite the fact that the education reforms programme in the KP is much younger than the other province of the country but it has been accelerated with outstanding results by the current political government. The initiative as it started in earnest with the PTI government in 2013.

However, it is to mention here that KP's education programme is primarily supported by Department for Internati-onal Development (DFID) in collaboration with expert consultants and the government has so far refused to accept World Bank loans.

The reports say that the positive indicator that brought the KP's programme more efficient and competitive with other province because it is from very beginning based on intensive monitoring and data-driven from the government schools in the province.

According to official of KP education department, relatively the idea of reforms in education through vigilant eye upon school staff attendance, buildings and monthly performance both students and teachers came with the inception of the PTI Government in the province.

"The government started the proper monitoring of government schools in March 2014 and today, a field force of five hundred monitors visits over 90 per cent of schools every month and uploads the data in a central database" the official claimed.



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*PTI Chairman Imran Khan Media Talk - 28th August 2016*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AsianLion

*PTI Lahore President Waleed Iqbal's Special Message:*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Braith

PTI jalsa in Karachi was a failure . it was "jalsi"


----------



## mingle

Braith said:


> PTI jalsa in Karachi was a failure . it was "jalsi"


It was good jalsa Nashter Park is small place .


----------



## Stroker

mingle said:


> It was good jalsa Nashter Park is small place .



Then why didnt PTI chose some larger place .


----------



## Zibago




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*KP GOVT SPENDING RS3B ON PROMOTION OF AGRICULTURE*

*The sources said the government is giving subsidy to farmers for installation of solar tube-well. *







The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government is spending three billion rupees on the promotion of agriculture in province. 

Official sources told radio Pakistan Peshawar correspondent that twenty seven thousand metric tons of certified wheat seed will be provided to farmers to enhance wheat production. 

They will also be provided free fertilizer and pesticides.

The sources said the government is giving subsidy to farmers for installation of solar tube-well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Life Care Hospital Hayatabad Peshawar*

14 storey with 4 basements . 
Covered area = 200,000 sft.


----------



## ghazi52

*Provincial forensic lab to cost over Rs2 billion*

PESHAWAR: The provincial government will establish a forensic science laboratory to help police obtain scientific evidence and conclude investigations on scientific lines as part of its collaboration with United Nations Development Programme.

“It will cost Rs2.5billion. The PC-1 has been under-discussion for approval at the home and tribal affairs department to have a provincial laboratory. It is aimed at producing evidence-based police reports in court so that law can take its course and the victim or innocent don’t suffer,” Ahmed Mustafa, coordinator of UNDP’s project under the Rule of Law Programme (SRL), told Dawn.

He said that it would also have a DNA laboratory with advanced technologies besides latest disciplines in forensic sciences required to come with definite evidences in the courts for prompt justice.

Mr Mustafa said that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police sent samples to Lahore and Islamabad for analysis that consumed more time. The provincial laboratory, to be established over 40-kanal, would have DNA bank to track down suspects related to crimes, he said.

*The facility will help police to investigate cases on scientific lines*
He said that the laboratory would help police to retrieve deleted data from the mobile phones and cameras. It didn’t consume any time and experts could give reports in shortest possible time, he said. “In cases of explosions and terror attacks, we can identify the matters and its origin,” he added.

The first FSL was established in Peshawar in 1976 but most of its technical staff retired or close to retiring due to which it was decided to set up three regional laboratories to fast-track police investigations at local level. So far, Peshawar receives all cases from the province’s police stations.

The second FSL in Malakand started partial operations in May with the help of 19 science graduates, selected from police department after getting training for six months in Punjab. It was part of the programme to facilitate police department in getting solid evidence and ensure justice through forensic sciences, he said.

Mr Mustafa said that it was a branch of Peshawar FSL to strengthen rule of law in militancy-hit areas with the financial assistance of international donors and countries to restore public’s confidence in justice system. Staff has been trained by experts from manufacturers of the equipments.

He said that five new posts of deputy directors, who would work as forensic supervisors, were created to head as many sections there. Currently, finger prints, firearms, documents and vehicle examination sections are working. Full-scale operation, including narcotics and chemical sections, will be started by November.

Presently, complicated cases are being sent to Peshawar.

Mr Mustafa said that UNDP had hired experts in physic and chemistry, etc, on temporary basis to setup FSL. They would be replaced by permanent staff after new appointments, he added.

He said that British High Commission, European Union and DIFD etc had supported the initiative. An amount of Rs250 million had been spent on FSL, which would receive cases in seven districts of Malaknd.

The SRL also seeks to establish 38 model police stations, rebuild bomb-hit police stations, set up training schools and facilitate lawyers to have offices and help investigators in getting concrete evidence that are not rebuttable in the court.

“A person confesses before police to avoid torture but retracts his confession before the court whereas nobody can deny scientific report, which always remains the same,” said experts. They said that courts directed police on several occasions to improve quality of investigations.


----------



## hostfanda

Go siasat go 
Come crickt chif come

Allah help those people


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## pkuser2k12

*Bilawal aur Nawaz Sharif jis terah mil ker daant nikal rahe thay, mein yeh Munafqat nahi ker sakta - Imran Khan*

*6th october,2016*



*



*


----------



## ghazi52

*N*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*(Imran Khan Exclusive Interview)*

*Live With Dr Shahid Masood – 6th October 2016






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> *(Imran Khan Exclusive Interview)*
> 
> *Live With Dr Shahid Masood – 6th October 2016*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




Got to admit Imran Khan is a person of steadfast principles. 

His claim that those who look away at Nawaz Shirif corruption because of their own vested interests are also guilty of corruption through association is a strong one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

سوال.. ن لیگ کرپٹ جماعت ہے
جواب.. عمران خان کو بولنے کی تمیز نہیں ہے..
سوال.. نواز شریف کے بیرون ملک دولت کیوں ہے
جواب.. عمران خان ہمارے لیڈر کو اوے اوے کہتا ہے
سوال.. نواز شریف نے پیسا چوری چکاری سے کیوں بنایا .
جواب.. عمران خان کو بولنے کی تمیز نہیں ہے..
سوال. . نواز شریف نے سارے عہدے اپنے رشتہ داروں کو کیوں دے رکھے ہیں..
جواب.. عمران خان سے بیوی کو سنبھالا نہیں جاتا....
سوال... نواز شریف کی اولاد کی آف شور کمپنیاں کیوں ہیں..
جواب... عمران خان کے جلسے میں ناچ گانا ہوتا ہے...
سوال.. نواز شریف ہر وہ کام کیوں کرتا ہے جس میں بھاری کمشن ہو..
جواب.. عمران خان کے جلسے میں ناچ گانا ہوتا ہے...
سوال.. نواز شریف معافی مانگ کر سعودی عرب میں کیوں گیا...
جواب.. عمران خان کے جلسے میں ناچ گانا ہوتا ہے..
سوال.. نواز شریف نے 1997 میں سپریم کورٹ پر حملہ کیوں کروایا..
جواب.... عمران خان کے جلسے میں ناچ گانا ہوتا ہے..
سوال.. نواز شریف نے سال میں ایک بھی ایسا ہسپتال کیوں نہیں بنایا جس میں ان کا علاج کیا جا سکتا..
جواب... عمران خان کے جلسے میں ناچ گانا ہوتا ہے..
سوال... نواز شریف 22000 کنال کے محل کے لیے ملازمین تعینات ہیں اور ان کی تنخواہ غریب عوام کے پیسے سے دی جاتی ہے.. ایسا کیوں ہے..
جواب.. عمران خان کے جلسے میں ناچ گانا ہوتا ہے..
سوال..()اکتا کر( تمہاری بہن جب ڈرائیور کے ساتھ بھاگ گئی اس وقت تمھاری غیرت کدھر تھی. جب عائشہ احد کا سکینڈل بنا اس وقت غیرت کدھر تھی.. جب قصور میں تمھارا ایم پی اے بچوں سے زیادتی کرتا تھا تو غیرت کہاں تھی.. جب ماڈل ٹاؤن میں واقعہ پیش آیا تب غیرت کدھر تھی..
جواب... عمران خان کے جلسے میں ناچ گانا ہوتا ہے..
پس ثابت ہوا جاہل لیگی غلام ابن غلام ہیں جن کے پاس نہ کوئی دلیل ہے نا عقل... ان کی سوچ بھی گھٹیا اور زبان بھی گھٹیا.. اور یہ وہ لوگ ہیں جو بریانی کی پلیٹ پر اپنا ووٹ، ضمیر، عزت، غیرت اور تمیز بیچ دیتے ہیں۔
@The Sandman @Moonlight @django

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoliticalStagePk

*Sugar mafia is controlled by Punjab government: Moonis Elahi !*







Narowal: The N League-PPP coalition has wrecked the country. Those conspiring with their foreign masters in a plot to compromise Pakistan’s sovereignty and sell off the country’s vital interests in exchange for dollars will soon meet their fate. This was stated by senior leader of Pakistan Muslim League, Moonis Elahi yesterday in Narowal while addressing a huge turn out of PML workers and supporters at Pakistan Muslim League Workers’ Convention. We will stand with the nation against enemy’s attempts at weakening Pakistan and together we shall frustrate all enemy conspiracies, Moonis Elahi declared.

Earlier, Moonis Elahi was accorded a very warm reception on his arrival at Narowal. Accompanying Moonis Elahi was PML Secretary General and Punjab Assembly Opposition Leader Ch. Zaheer ud din.

Moonis Elahi was received at the city entrance by President of Pakistan Muslim League, district Narowal Ch. Kizer Virk, Col (r) Abbas Chaudhry MPA, former District Nazim Narowal, Col. Jawed Kalhun, General Secretary PML Narowal Tauqir Aslam, Mukhtar Hussain Shah, Hafiz Riawan and other prominent party leaders. His carcade was escorted to the convention venue by hundreds of party supporters and PML Youth Wing workers on motorbikes and other vehicles.

Moonis Elahi was given a rousing welcome when he arrived at the venue. The speakers at the convention were unanimous in their condemnation of Punjab government’s failure in solving the problems of the people. The speakers also criticized Punjab government’s criminal indifference to the issues of Narowal rice farmers and hinted at an estimated loss of 5 billion rupees worth of rice crop only in district Narowal this year. Patronage by government and local administration to proclaimed offenders was pointed out as the biggest reason for rising crimes in the district by the speakers.

In his speech, Moonis Elahi lauded the army for supporting the people in their rejection of Kerry-Lugar Bill and blamed the ruling coalition of N League and PPP as solely responsible for the existing deplorable condition of the country.

He accused N League for willfully misguiding the nation at election time by making the false promise of bringing prices of all food items back to the 1999 position. He remarked that the government of N League in Punjab had miserably failed to keep the prices at the 2007 level let alone their bogus election promise of reviving the 1999 prices.

Moonis Elahi strongly condemned the present ruling clique for its deliberate failure in controlling the prices of flour and sugar. He pointed out that the hypocritical top leadership of N League owned major sugar mills and alleged that in cohorts with the sugar mafia N League was fully responsible for fleecing the poor.

He quoted the statement made on television by the official spokesman of Mian Nawaz saying that the daily expense of N League’s leader was Rs. 3.5 million. Moonis Elahi said that in a country where poor were getting poorer this extravagance was unforgivable.

Moonis Elahi criticized the N League government for deliberately slowing down the completion of DHQ Hospital, Narowal because this project was initiated by the former government.

Commenting on the sad plight of district Narowal’s rice growers, Moonis Elahi reminded the gathering that during Ch. Pervaiz Elahi’s government the farmers of Punjab were prospering and there was no food crisis during his five years. He said the farmers were selling rice at Rs. 1000 per maund whereas a fertilizer bag was available for Rs.500 only in Pervaiz Elahi’s time, but now it was the other way round. He pledged his complete support to the farming community and assured that the issues of district Narowal will be raised by PML in the assembly and at other forums.

In his address Moonis Elahi expressed serious concern over the pathetic law and order situation prevalent in district Narowal and held the Punjab government fully responsible for this criminal mess. He condemned the N government, local police and administration for openly patronizing criminals and for appointing proclaimed offenders and law absconders as coordinators in district Narowal. He sympathized with the unfortunate victims of various crimes in the district in recent months and urged the people to rise against injustice. He also warned Narowal police to desist from framing PML workers in false cases.

Moonis Elahi praised Narowal party workers and supporters for their unflinching trust in the party leadership despite victimization and persecution at the hands of N League government. Moonis Elahi declared that the day was fast approaching when the people responsible for destroying the province’s economy and peace in the last two years will be brought to book.


----------



## PoliticalStagePk

*Power may be available but few people will be able to afford it in future: Moonis Elahi*






The already alarming high power rates are bound to shoot up by another 30-40%.
Despite 18 hours of load shedding consumers are getting 20-30% inflated bills.

Gross mismanagement of present rulers, their ad hoc and myopic policies, acquisition of expired rental power units, acceptance of strict IMF terms, maddening increase in power tariff coupled with power outages up to 18 hours a day have put an unprecedented load on the common Pakistani.

This was stated by senior leader of Pakistan Muslim League, Moonis Elahi while talking to party workers in London yesterday. He said the way the present government was handling the existing power crisis was extremely flawed.

He stated that if the government did not revise its current power policies immediately there was every possibility that there might be electricity available in future but with very few people able to afford it. He said that the rumor was rife that the government was increasing power rates to a further 30% to 40% in the next few months.

Moonis Elahi said that at present the country was engulfed in darkness, almost 60% factories had closed down, farms were giving a desolate look and there was an acute shortage of water and electricity for domestic users. He alleged that despite 12 to 18 hours of power load shedding in the country the power companies were sending the consumers 20% to 30% inflated bills.

He blamed the present ruling clique for these ills. He pointed out at the alarming increase in unemployment, which had pushed millions into abject poverty in the last 18 months and blamed the present ruling alliance as solely responsible for this sorry state of affairs. He said the rulers were busy spending valuable public money on their personal comforts and luxuries while the daily trials and tribulations of the common man on the other hand were multiplying at an alarming rate.

He pointed out at the soaring rise in the occurrence of suicides and crimes and blamed the present government’s selfish and myopic policies as the main reason for these unfortunate trends. He declared that N league was equally responsible with coalition partner PPP in the present power crisis and in all other problems being faced by the country.

Moonis Elahi said that the current power crisis was threatening the economic foundations of Pakistan but the government instead of finding long term and sustainable solutions and remedial measures was going for ad hoc and myopic decisions and policies aiming at self aggrandizement and personal gains.

He stated that seeking IMF loans on stringent terms and acquiring used and out dated rental power units were not a solution to the problem. He blamed the ruling alliance for deliberately keeping the parliament in the dark on all steps with regard to solving the country’s energy crisis. He warned that the $ 2 billions overload of the rental power units will have a devastating effect on the national economy and it was the role of the parliament to step in and put a stop to this blatant loot and plunder.

He pointed out that only in Punjab over 30,000 industrial units had closed down due to power shortage and there was an alarming increase in public anger and protests but to no avail.

Moonis Elahi said that the government in an unplanned and short sighted manner was increasing the country’s reliance on fossil fuel for power generation whereas the long term solution to the problem was in implementing a pragmatic and aggressive hydel power policy. He strongly urged the need for construction of hydel power projects including Kalabagh dam and urged the present government to set aside its political exigencies and work with all parties to foment a national consensus for the construction of the much needed hydel power projects in the country.


----------



## SBD-3

Police reforms at their best!


----------



## Mansoon

SBD-3 said:


> Police reforms at their best!



So they take in complaints and fix them. Isn't it Tabdeeli?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

A very thoughtful article published in the News Internaional of today.

*Breakdown or crackdown*
Home / Today's Paper / Opinion / Breakdown or crackdown
By Imtiaz Alam
October 27, 2016
Print : Opinion

The deadly attack on the Police Training College, Quetta again calls for national introspection and revision of flaws in our security paradigms and systems as an angry (‘wutburger’ or enraged citizen in German) Imran Khan persists on his threat to lockdown the capital. Breakdown or crackdown is the question being asked in the capital amid national mourning over five dozen of our young police cadets.

More than the capital is at stake as the power struggle gets complicated, with the delay in either extending the tenure of the incumbent COAS or nominating the next army chief. By now the necessary consultations regarding the next army chief must have been completed and the prime minister must not delay the decision anymore to plug the main source of uncertainty and rumour-mongering. At the same time, he must reach some agreement with the opposition in parliament on the terms of reference for the accountability of all who are named in the Panama leaks.

Even though the Supreme Court has come forward as a legitimate arbitrator in the cases filed against the prime minister and some others named in the Panama leaks, Imran Khan is not inclined to take a legal course. In his illusion, or at someone’s behest, he is bent upon creating a constitutional breakdown and pushing the situation to a point where the army is forced to intervene, as used to happen in the 1990s. If that happens, even after the 18thAmendment, that will not only be a terrible reversal of the democratic process, but also place an isolated Pakistan in much more adverse perspectives in the world.

What Imran Khan will gain out of it is quite mindboggling. He is neither offering a viable revolutionary alternative, nor can he force all the governments to resign and force the dissolution of all assemblies, including his own government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, to pave the way for general elections that he cannot possibly win at this point. By creating mayhem he can, at best, get the opposition’s ToRs accepted or, at worse, become an instrument in the hands of extremist forces or some kind of an adventurer the nation can least afford.

He is building anger among the diverse angry sections of our society without any positive direction. Breaking ranks with the mainstream parliamentary parties, Khan is building a very dangerous coalition with the extremist forces who want to retrieve the space they have lost and/or derail the system they hate. This is dangerous brinkmanship that can jeopardise the whole system and benefit the undemocratic forces, outlawed groups and terrorist outfits.

Already, Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar has reversed some of the restrictions imposed on certain extremist elements and banned outfits, after the Difa-e-Pakistan Council showed its inclination to join forces with Imran Khan. Yet the banned terrorist outfits are weighing their options on how best to use the PTI’s offensive against the civilian government to attain their own objectives.

There is some kind of concurrence of positions across diverse and even conflicting elements. Behind a noble and moralist cause of accountability of the corrupt, the religious right would be able to pursue its agenda while benefiting from the ambiguous right-wing inclinations of the PTI. This will also further push the PML-N towards capitulation to ultra-right-wing forces.

Given the conflicting tendencies among the various elements of the establishment to both appease and fight violent extremists, a precarious balance of forces can tilt towards the extremist. Imran Khan, in his frenzy and impetuosity, perhaps doesn’t understand that the kind of forces he is unleashing would consummate his populism.

As opposed to this domestic scenario, Pakistan is increasingly coming under pressure from the international community, including our friends and sceptical partners, to abandon what it perceives to be a dualist stratagem of both keeping and fighting non-state actors. Despite the resoluteness of Operation Zarb-Azb, certain proxies continue to exploit the inconsistencies across the borders and bring Pakistan in conflict with its neighbours.

The war on terror in Pakistan has entered a stage where any negligence or concession to any extremist element will not help our national cause to free our land from the menace of terrorism. The terrorists are using inter-state conflicts to their advantage across tense borders.

There is a great urgency to change our erstwhile policies towards the jihadis. Either we force the Afghan Taliban to accept the ceasefire and enter into negotiations with the Afghan government or they are evicted from wherever they are in our territory. And, in return, the Afghan government and its allied forces must ensure that anti-Pakistan elements do not find any refuge or support from any element in Afghanistan, including RAW.

Similarly, we must revisit our Kashmir policy and not let militant groups defame the democratic indigenous struggle of the Kashmiris and fuel the Indo-Pak conflict that diverts Pakistan’s focus from its principal threat from terrorism. Terrorism cannot come to an end unless Afghanistan, Pakistan and India stop their proxy wars and cooperate against terrorism. And this is what the world is also demanding.

Anything can happen when a moderately right-wing government, also under pressure from the conservative establishment, comes under attack from ultra-right and populist authoritarian forces. Is the capital up for grabs? There is no choice left – it’s either a breakdown or a crackdown. 

The writer is a senior journalist.

Email: imtiaz.safma@gmail.com

Twitter: @ImtiazAlamSAFMA
https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/160206-Breakdown-or-crackdown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Despite postponement of the protest police in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) has carried out crack down on protesting nurses and arrested 15 nurses including men and women.

Nurses from whole of the province were protesting for fulfillment of their demands and brought out rally from the Lady Reading Hospital to provincial assembly building and staged sit-in hot weather conditions however as night appeared the police started crack down and arrested 15 nurses and transferred them to eastern police station.

After that nurses stage protest against the police in the Lady Reading Hospital. Nurses shouted slogans against the KP police and Imran Khan.

Nurses association said that they will also come to roads on Friday (today) and the protest will continue till fulfillment of their demands


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan Live | Jalsa In Islamabad Jalsa 2 November 2016 ......


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Peshawar, KPK Public Hospital condition in 2016 (Hayatabad Medical Complex)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameerhamza6733

nawaz sharif says "yar gupp na maar" in his latest speach watch the funny monents


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Dani_Insafian

Love Imran Khan



ameerhamza6733 said:


> nawaz sharif says "yar gupp na maar" in his latest speach watch the funny monents



Lolxxxxx Nawaz Jhoota


----------



## ghazi52

Photos of Inaugurration of Gorkin Matiltan 84 MW Hydropower Project.
















_______


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

PTI is growing day by day ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*One of the highest altitude Cricket Stadium is being constructed at Khanaspur Galiyat by PTI Government*







S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak News

*Commission Banay Ga Lekin Imran Khan Khush Nahi Hoga, what will make Imran Khan Happy? Reveals Najam Sethi*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan bashes Nawaz Sharif in Lahore







PTI Chairman Imran Khan Addressing at NUML

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fanna4paf2

hahahhaahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*9-year-old patient inaugurates Imran Khan’s cancer hospital in Karachi*







KARACHI: Pakistan Tehreek e Insaf (PTI) chief Imran Khan on Thursday attended the groundbreaking ceremony of Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital (SKMCH) in Karachi.

The ceremony was organized by The Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust organized the ground-breaking ceremony of the third Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research Centre in Defence Housing Authority (DHA) City.

A nine-year-old patient Waleed Ahmed performed the groundbreaking of the medical facility.

Speaking on the occasion Imran Khan said that cancer treatment is much expensive for poverty stricken people as 90 percent of the total population can t afford it.

He said that Shaukat Khanum is providing free treatment to 75 percent cancer patients.

The former cricket hero said that Rs36 billion has been spent on treatment of cancer patients since 1994 while there is no discrimination in the treatment of rich and poor.

Khan revealed that 25 percent of Pakistani children are subjected to malnutrition. He said injustice to the nation is cause of all miseries.


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Pak News said:


> *Commission Banay Ga Lekin Imran Khan Khush Nahi Hoga, what will make Imran Khan Happy? Reveals Najam Sethi*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dear Nagumi Sethi there wont be a commission on panama leaks now when case reaches on last legs it .


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

Watch what sheikh rasheed is saying


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=649681788553272


----------



## Aqsa Mateen

Dozens of *#PTI*&ANP workers joined #*PPP* 2day at UC KotkaJumadin #*PK71* District #*Bannu*,welcomed By Former Divisional President ShaerAzam Wazir


----------



## crictimw

any updates about PANAMA Leaks?


----------



## ghazi52

Chairman PTI Imran Khan Visits Injured at Ganga Ram Hospital Lahore (14.02.17)





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154532654724527
















Chairman Imran Khan and SG Jahangir Tareen Khan with the injured from yesterday's horrific blast in Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt proposes 17 power projects for inclusion in CPEC*

** Hires consultant for ADB-funded 300MW Hydropower Project*

*PESHAWAR:* The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Minister for Energy and Power Muhammad Atif has said that the Provincial Government has proposed 17 Projects of 2825 Mega Watt for inclusion in China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Due to zero tolerance policy on corruption, the KP Government becomes a role model for the Federal as well as other Provincial Governments and now they are following our policies which were very encouraging.

This was stated while chairing a review meeting of Energy and Power Department at Peshawar, on Tuesday.

The Minister maintained that there was conducive atmosphere for investors in all sectors and now they can invest in any field without any fear.

The Provincial Government also hired consultant for 300 Mega Watt BalakotHydel Power Project to be launched with the support of Asian Development Bank (ADB).

Similarly award of SharmaiHydel Power Project was given to joint venture of Sapphire Electric and Sino Hydro of China, he added.

The meeting beside others was also attended by the Secretary Energy and Power, Engineer Naeem Khan, CEO PEDO KP, Akbar Ayub, CEO KPOGCL Raziuddin and Chief Planning Officer, Syed Zainullah Shah.

The meeting was briefed in detail regarding ongoing, new and proposed projects of Energy and Power sector and certain decisions were taken in this respect.

The meeting was informed on progress on Jabori, Lawi, Karora, DaralKhwar and Mataltan Power Projects besides run of canal project and provision of Electricity to flood effected villages of Chitral District.

The meeting was told that 2 projects on run of canal Pilot Project would be completed by end of this month.

The meeting was further told that Soliarization of 8000 schools and 182 BHUs would be made in collaboration with ADB, while work on solarization of 6000 villages already approved.

The minister directed the authorities concerned to include 1000 mosques in the solarization projects too.

The Minister while directing the quarter concerned for accelerating work on Hydel Power Projects said that 150 out of 356 Micro Hydel Power Projects have been completed and ensure the completion of remaining projects by December 31, 2017 at all costs.

He said due to transparent policies of Pakistan Tehrik Insaf led KP Government, national as well as International investors coming to the Province for investment of billions of rupees in the province. He hoped that investment in the coming 1 and half year would reach billions of US Dollars.


----------



## ghazi52

*KP allocates ‘unprecedented’ funds for uplift projects*
*





 *

*PESHAWAR: The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf-led government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) has allocated unprecedented funds for developmental projects and has reduced the gap of communication among the different parts of the province by rebuilding new roads.

This was stated by Akbar Ayub, Adviser to the Chief Minister for communication and infrastructure here on Sunday.

He said that all the roads of the province were made free from encroachments and major squares of the main cities were reconstructed and beautified to be at par with the modern cities of the world.

All major roads including ring roads and link roads of rural and urban set up represent the picture of the provincial developmental strategy, adding that social welfare of the people was the sole motive of the PTI and all its provincial leadership was committed for development in the region.

He said that the leaders and workers of other political parties were joining the PTI on the basis of its progressive moves and schemes in each government sector.

Education, health, employment of the youth and facilitation of best roads and other communications were at the centre place in the provincial level policy of the PTI which had reached to its conclusion he added.

Akbar Ayub praised the overall infrastructure policy of the present government and called it an ecological sound development in the province for the first time.

PTI leadership to launch plan to reunite party's workforce in KP: The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf leader and president of the district Swat, Fazal-e-Hakeem hinted that the central leadership of the party would soon launch a comprehensive plan to reunite the work force of the party workers in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).

According to an official handout Fazal-e-Hakeem who is serving as a Member of the Provincial Assembly (MPA) and District Advisory Development Committee (DADC) said that the force of PTI workers in the province could not be undermined.

All parts of the province and its political region would visit the leadership of the party in the coming days all and grievances of the workers would be eradicated.

He said that all estranged workers of the PTI were precious assets of the party and all their due demands and apprehensions would be met out soon and they should avoid invitations from other parties.

All selected cabinet representatives of the various regions of the province should utilise their energy for the unification of the party workers and those who failed would be ousted from serving any position in the party he added.

On the basis of workers' involvement and activeness in the political activities PTI would once again get a simple majority in the province and the process of development would continue for another five years.
*


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Mass Transit*

*Masterplan iA *






*31 Stations*






*Elevated Section 4KM *





*Underpass*





_

*Peshawar Mass Transit*

*Typical Station Explained*















*Before *






*After*





_


----------



## PakPak

All at 1/10th the cost of Noon League's dramas.


----------



## Umaish Khan

Best of luck to PTI for its efforts in serving justice


----------



## Sana Khalid

I personally think that Imran Khan now become sick to become Prime Minister of Pakistan. Recently I have heard him statement, He really dis pointed me the way he talk about Cricket celebrities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

Sana Khalid said:


> I personally think that Imran Khan now become sick to become Prime Minister of Pakistan. Recently I have heard him statement, He really dis pointed me the way he talk about Cricket celebrities.


What cricket pathecher players has to do with politics of Pak ?i heard first time that u can become PM after critizing other pathecher players of PSL ?Patwarin BB ur at wrong place .


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP's 'billion tree tsunami' successfully surging towards its goal*






A view of a government-run tree nursery in Haripur, in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.— Thomson Reuters Foundation
One of Pakistan's greenest provinces is becoming greener still: in just a year, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has added three-quarters of a billion new trees, as part of a "tree tsunami" aimed at reversing worsening forest loss.

The success on the ground is phenomenal.

"This is not just about planting trees but about changing attitudes," said Rab Nawaz, senior director of programmes for WWF-Pakistan, which has helped audit the tree-planting effort.

The Billion Tree Tsunami, which involves adding trees both by planting and natural regeneration, is backed by Imran Khan's Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI).

It aims to turn around deforestation and increase the province's forested area by at least 2pc.

Years of tree felling have reduced Pakistan's forests to under 2pc of its land area, one of the lowest levels in the region, according to a 2015 UN Food and Agriculture Organisation report.

About 40pc of the country's remaining forests are in KP, where PTI's tree planting effort is expected to hit its billion-tree goal by the end of 2017.

*Scaling up saplings*

In preparation for the reforestation effort, the provincial government helped set up a network of tree nurseries across the province in 2016, providing loans and purchase agreements for tree saplings.

Altogether it has spent Rs11 billion ($110 million) on the effort, said Malik Amin Aslam, the chairman of the province's Green Growth Initiative.

About 13,000 government and private nurseries, in almost every district of the province, are now producing hundreds of thousands of saplings of local and imported tree varieties, including pines, walnuts and eucalyptus, Aslam told the Thomson Reuters Foundation.

The nurseries have provided about 40pc of the new trees in KP; the remaining trees have come from natural regeneration in forests now put under protection, he said.

Many small-scale nurseries, producing up to 25,000 saplings, have been set up with cash advances and a guaranteed purchase agreement from the provincial government.

Such small nurseries can earn incomes of around Rs12-15,000 a month, a sizeable income for rural villagers, said Aslam.

An estimated 500,000 green jobs have been created through the effort, some of which have gone to rural women and unemployed youth, he said.

"People have become aware that forests are KP's precious resource," he added.

Aslam said the regeneration effort is being monitored by both the provincial forest department and WWF-Pakistan, working as an auditor.

Nawaz, of WWF, said he had just returned from three days looking at 2.5 million new trees in the province. He called the restoration an amazing achievement by the government's forest department and by local communities who are paid to plant trees.

"Whether you support PTI or not, no one can deny that this is an environmental, economic and social success for other provinces to follow," he said.

*Better tech and enforcement*

The project is being monitored using modern technology. Last week Khan launched the project's website, which includes GPS coordinates of all the plantations and a live tree counter.

"This is a project for the future of Pakistan and something I keep very close to my heart. It is not only helping KP by providing a green, breathable environment and green jobs but is also building up Pakistan's much-needed defence against the high climate vulnerability that it faces," the cricketer-turned-politician told the the Thomson Reuters Foundation.

"It significantly contributes to the global efforts for sequestering carbon and mitigating climate change", Khan added.

To protect its forests, the PTI government has also enforced a complete ban on the cutting and felling of trees in reserved forests.

The government says the activities of the powerful "timber mafia" have been curtailed through dismantling more than 600 illegal sawmills and arresting more than 300 timber cutters, as well as issuing heavy fines.

"Two of our forest guards have been killed in timber encounters while many have braved injuries," Aslam said.

"All of these steps have forced the timber mafia on to the back foot and delivered a clear political message of ‘zero tolerance' to the illicit cutting of wood."

*Effort goes nationwide*

The project has been recognised by the Bonn Challenge, a global partnership aiming to restore 150 million hectares of the world's deforested and degraded lands by 2020.

The KP government – the only province to register under the Bonn Challenge, officials said – has committed to restore 380,000 hectares of forests and has already achieved nearly 80pc of that goal, Aslam said.

The Bonn challenge website estimates an economic benefit of the reforestation effort at $121m for the province, in terms of carbon sequestration, better watershed improvement and future sustainable wood supplies.

The project has proven so popular that the federal government has now begun implementing its own "Green Pakistan Programme".

The aim of the programme is to plant 100 million trees all over the country over the next five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Murad Saeed Speech In Assembly After Javed Latif Apology*


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan attends final of PTI’s cricket tournament*






ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf chairman Imran Khan on Friday witnessed final of the Insaf Super League cricket tournament.

Pictures circulating on social media websites showed a huge crowd at the closing ceremony of the ISL where the cricket turned politician delivered a speech, claiming the third edition of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) would be held under PTI government at the centre.






According to a statement issued by the PTI, Imran Khan was the chief guest on the occasion who was warmly welcomed by the crowd.

Khan drew criticism with his controversial remarks about the foreign players who attended the final of the second edition of the PSL in Lahore earlier this month.






The former cricket hero, who had earlier supported the idea of holding the final of the PSL in Pakistan, started criticizing the authorities once the Pakistan Cricket Board and the government finally decided to host the event in Punjab’s capital.

Khan called the decision as madness citing security concerns in the wake of deadly suicide bombings in Sindh, Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa last month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

IG .... KPK


----------



## ghazi52

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is coming up with Bigger Chaanga Maangas in each and every region of KP

*





Billion Tree Tsunami progress reviewed by Imran Khan in Bannu today.


Billion Tree Tsunami campaign main focus have been the Southern areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
























_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## MAJ ZARAR

Mass transit nowhere in sights....daily we get a dose of dirt on our faces because of wrecked footpaths since august though...IK should look into matters more seriously as his fate in politics depend on the love of people of sarhad for him.


----------



## Readerdefence

ghazi52 said:


> *Peshawar Mass Transit*
> 
> *Masterplan iA *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *31 Stations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elevated Section 4KM *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Underpass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *Peshawar Mass Transit*
> 
> *Typical Station Explained*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


In reconstruction picture something has to go permanently coz you can have
Three lanes on both side beside bus lane etc with the same alingnmnet 
I believe


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hafiz-Zafar

IK is certainly the last hope, considering his contributions to this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

Insha Allah 2018 elction belong to Imran Khan & Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

IK looking older with each passing day, I think the stress of politics is taking a toll on him. I'm afraid if he is unsuccessful in 2018 he will give up on politics and handover the reigns of PTI to someone like Asad Umar. Or the wolves will fight within PTI until it is no longer a political force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Live........


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## geemaryaan

Leader said:


> its not about achieving it, you have 7 million kids out there who dont go to school, if they are enrolled and start going school the task is initiated, we are already short of the enrolling all the children by 2015. in fact the way we are going we could achieve these goals by 2050.
> 
> so all in all PTI agenda is to get them to schools...
> 
> P.S. they should be careful in using absolute words, but this is what our Nation understands...


exactly when u educate these people u will see change it self and corrupt people will be recognized



@nline said:


> Insha Allah 2018 elction belong to Imran Khan & Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf.


you need to see latest musharraf statement and he said it very well 
imran khan is alone and we have big number of uneducated people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## @nline

geemaryaan said:


> exactly when u educate these people u will see change it self and corrupt people will be recognized
> 
> 
> you need to see latest musharraf statement and he said it very well
> imran khan is alone and we have big number of uneducated people


Thats why we says in punjabi:

*LOOCHEY SAAB TU UCHHEY
لُچے سب توں اُوچے
*
But we have hope for Imran Khan.


----------



## Fledgingwings

If he becomes PM then only time will tell what he can do for pakistan.


----------



## Pakistan First

*Plan has been set in motion to get Imran Khan "disqualified" from running for any public office. Next few days will be important in this regard. *


----------



## H!TchHiker

I think IK won't be allowed to become PM by establishment that continue to striking deals with NZ and Zardari


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy




----------



## TalhaMoazSarwar

Stand for Islam and Ummah you will get support or otherwise you will fail too


----------



## Well.wisher

I'm so happy he came to quetta .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TalhaMoazSarwar

We all are happy about Imran Khan Struggle..


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan enjoys a day off in Nathia Gali*







Pakistan Tehreek Insaf (PTI) chairman Imran Khan on Saturday took a day off and seemed to enjoy a walk through Nathia Gali

Photos circulating on social media showed sweating Kaptan walking down the road in lively mood along with his comrades. 

A photo shared by PTI’s official Twitter account showed Imran Khan sitting on the passenger seat of suzuki pickup and smiling for the camera.






The vehicle was apparently parked along the road when Khan and his companions took the photo.

A couple of photos shared on Twitter were captioned “That's how an awaami leader mingles with the awaam—Without any security, protocol or barricades! Earlier in Nathiagali today!”

Follow



That's how an awaami leader mingles with the awaam—Without any security, protocol or barricades! 

Earlier in Nathiagali today!

10:14 AM - 27 May 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## ghazi52

Jamaima ex wife tweets and dispels any allegation on IK being corrupt .rather she goes on and finds decade old bank documents to prove her ex husband innocent.. height of a society which produces high standards of morality..had this matter was between Reham khan and IK ..You can imagine the rotten face of this society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

*151,000 students shift from private to govt schools*
This year, a record 151,000 students have migrated from private schools of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to the Government Schools.

This number was 34,000 last year. This significant increase is testimony of reforms initiatives in government schools, some of which have never been done in the private sector.

Government schools of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have now more than 1100 interactive white boards and more than 1340 state of the Art Computer Labs.

Above all, Government schools are free and provide free books to the students. Besides other books, this year the Government distributed more than 5.3 million drawing books among the students. According to the numbers available at the KP Directorate of Elementary & Secondary Education, of total 151,610 students who migrated to government schools are 100,937 boys and 50,673 girls students.

In terms of high migration districts Haripur is leading with 16684 students followed by DI Khan 12986 and Mardan with 11,324 students which shows that education reforms are equally resulting in improvements all across the province.

The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has made tremendous efforts in the education sector which has improved parents perception about the government schools across the province.

Around 96% of parents, who have voluntarily moved their children from private schools to government schools, stated that they would send their next child to government school as well.

@Farah Sohail @Arsalan @war&peace @Verve @The Sandman @Zibago @Syed1. @Hell hound @Imad.Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Farah Sohail

PakSword said:


> *151,000 students shift from private to govt schools*
> This year, a record 151,000 students have migrated from private schools of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to the Government Schools.
> 
> This number was 34,000 last year. This significant increase is testimony of reforms initiatives in government schools, some of which have never been done in the private sector.
> 
> Government schools of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have now more than 1100 interactive white boards and more than 1340 state of the Art Computer Labs.
> 
> Above all, Government schools are free and provide free books to the students. Besides other books, this year the Government distributed more than 5.3 million drawing books among the students. According to the numbers available at the KP Directorate of Elementary & Secondary Education, of total 151,610 students who migrated to government schools are 100,937 boys and 50,673 girls students.
> 
> In terms of high migration districts Haripur is leading with 16684 students followed by DI Khan 12986 and Mardan with 11,324 students which shows that education reforms are equally resulting in improvements all across the province.
> 
> The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has made tremendous efforts in the education sector which has improved parents perception about the government schools across the province.
> 
> Around 96% of parents, who have voluntarily moved their children from private schools to government schools, stated that they would send their next child to government school as well.
> 
> @Farah Sohail @Arsalan @war&peace @Verve @The Sandman @Zibago @Syed1. @Hell hound @Imad.Khan



Zabardast


----------



## PakSword

Farah Sohail said:


> Zabardast



اب جنگلی گدھے کے گوشت سے بنے سموسوں سے سحر و افطار کرنے والوں کو اس خبر کی اہمیت کا کیا پتہ ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Excellent!!

Keep up the good work PTI. MashAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Arsalan said:


> Excellent!!
> 
> Keep up the good work PTI. MashAllah.



A patwari was saying that it is because of Ghurbat (poverty) in KP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

PakSword said:


> A patwari was saying that it is because of Ghurbat (poverty) in KP...


Dafa kro yaar!!
Gadhay han yeh tu!! 
The important thing is that all those kids are going to schools now,
The good thing is that the government schools are being prefered over expensive private ones.
THIS IS EXCELLENT.
Pakistan ka lea tu acha ha na, PMLN walay jo b kahty rahin. The truth will remain the truth. Really happy on this news. I hope the trend continues and there are more and more of kids switching to brilliantly run government schools. I hope if some students from government schools can score good positions in board exams that will be an extremely good indicator and motivator as well. Great going PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## war&peace

PakSword said:


> *151,000 students shift from private to govt schools*
> This year, a record 151,000 students have migrated from private schools of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to the Government Schools.
> 
> This number was 34,000 last year. This significant increase is testimony of reforms initiatives in government schools, some of which have never been done in the private sector.
> 
> Government schools of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have now more than 1100 interactive white boards and more than 1340 state of the Art Computer Labs.
> 
> Above all, Government schools are free and provide free books to the students. Besides other books, this year the Government distributed more than 5.3 million drawing books among the students. According to the numbers available at the KP Directorate of Elementary & Secondary Education, of total 151,610 students who migrated to government schools are 100,937 boys and 50,673 girls students.
> 
> In terms of high migration districts Haripur is leading with 16684 students followed by DI Khan 12986 and Mardan with 11,324 students which shows that education reforms are equally resulting in improvements all across the province.
> 
> The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has made tremendous efforts in the education sector which has improved parents perception about the government schools across the province.
> 
> Around 96% of parents, who have voluntarily moved their children from private schools to government schools, stated that they would send their next child to government school as well.
> 
> @Farah Sohail @Arsalan @war&peace @Verve @The Sandman @Zibago @Syed1. @Hell hound @Imad.Khan


That's unprecedented in the history of Pakistan at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Brilliant!!


Next step should be to improve the education curriculum to move away from a rote based learning and develop well-rounded and smart citizens for the future, rather than parhay likhay jahil.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

PakSword said:


> *151,000 students shift from private to govt schools*
> This year, a record 151,000 students have migrated from private schools of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to the Government Schools.
> 
> This number was 34,000 last year. This significant increase is testimony of reforms initiatives in government schools, some of which have never been done in the private sector.
> 
> Government schools of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have now more than 1100 interactive white boards and more than 1340 state of the Art Computer Labs.
> 
> Above all, Government schools are free and provide free books to the students. Besides other books, this year the Government distributed more than 5.3 million drawing books among the students. According to the numbers available at the KP Directorate of Elementary & Secondary Education, of total 151,610 students who migrated to government schools are 100,937 boys and 50,673 girls students.
> 
> In terms of high migration districts Haripur is leading with 16684 students followed by DI Khan 12986 and Mardan with 11,324 students which shows that education reforms are equally resulting in improvements all across the province.
> 
> The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has made tremendous efforts in the education sector which has improved parents perception about the government schools across the province.
> 
> Around 96% of parents, who have voluntarily moved their children from private schools to government schools, stated that they would send their next child to government school as well.
> 
> @Farah Sohail @Arsalan @war&peace @Verve @The Sandman @Zibago @Syed1. @Hell hound @Imad.Khan


^This is called "TARRAQI"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imad.Khan

PakSword said:


> *151,000 students shift from private to govt schools*
> This year, a record 151,000 students have migrated from private schools of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to the Government Schools.
> 
> This number was 34,000 last year. This significant increase is testimony of reforms initiatives in government schools, some of which have never been done in the private sector.
> 
> Government schools of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have now more than 1100 interactive white boards and more than 1340 state of the Art Computer Labs.
> 
> Above all, Government schools are free and provide free books to the students. Besides other books, this year the Government distributed more than 5.3 million drawing books among the students. According to the numbers available at the KP Directorate of Elementary & Secondary Education, of total 151,610 students who migrated to government schools are 100,937 boys and 50,673 girls students.
> 
> In terms of high migration districts Haripur is leading with 16684 students followed by DI Khan 12986 and Mardan with 11,324 students which shows that education reforms are equally resulting in improvements all across the province.
> 
> The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has made tremendous efforts in the education sector which has improved parents perception about the government schools across the province.
> 
> Around 96% of parents, who have voluntarily moved their children from private schools to government schools, stated that they would send their next child to government school as well.
> 
> @Farah Sohail @Arsalan @war&peace @Verve @The Sandman @Zibago @Syed1. @Hell hound @Imad.Khan




Good effort but for me its more important to get more out-of-school kids to go to school. Does anyone know what are the stats of out-of-school kids?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Syed1. said:


> Brilliant!!
> 
> 
> Next step should be to improve the education curriculum to move away from a rote based learning and develop well-rounded and smart citizens for the future, rather than parhay likhay jahil.


Absolutely we need people who understand science and think through reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Mardan Medical Complex Under Construction.


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan Exclusive Interview On Pak News Real Story with Dr Danish - 21st June 2017*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

Chairman Imran Khan with senior leadership of party in Islamabad.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

PTI's intra-party elections had saw a dismal voter turnout, with l*ess than 10 per cent of it's registered 2.7 million voters choosing to cast a ballot in the elections.*
*https://www.dawn.com/news/1341507/pti-announces-office-bearers-after-intra-party-elections*


----------



## Dastaan

saray pakistan ka kachra PTI main......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahzadk

I am a very disappointed PTI supporter. I think insafians need to look at party's progress independetly. Imran Khan has done an awesome job in #Panamleak but PTI himself has not put any substantiation dent against corruption in KPK. For example what is a single achievement of Ehtisab Commision? And then police..its all hype. My family worked with them and it was an awful experience. They are so timid and morally corrupt, woudn't act against VIPs.



Dastaan said:


> saray pakistan ka kachra PTI main......
> 
> View attachment 406234


Exactly..insafians have started to forgive, forgive..and forgive, the same way PMLN and PPP do.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Dastaan

*No burns centre in KP*
EditorialJuly 08, 2017

FOR a city of well over 4m people, a provincial capital no less, to not have a burns centre defies logic. That is why Almas Bibi had to be shifted to a hospital in Kharian, Punjab, from Peshawar’s Khyber Teaching Hospital where she had been admitted in a critical condition on June 26. The young woman had allegedly been doused with kerosene and set alight by her in-laws in KP’s Nowshera district. Unfortunately, she breathed her last at the burns centre in Punjab on Thursday, four days after being transferred there. On Tuesday, while Almas Bibi was still struggling for life, the Peshawar High Court with reference to her case, expressed displeasure at the lack of a specialised burns centre in the city and summoned the health secretary in this regard.

Burn injuries can occur in any setting — the result of domestic violence as in the recent instance, in accidents as in Bahawalpur last month or in bomb blasts, of which there have been unfortunately too many in Pakistan. While some state-of-the-art burns centres have been set up, there are still far too few of them. In a province like KP, where medical facilities also have to cater to patients from tribal areas, the lack of a burns centre is a glaring deficiency in its health infrastructure. To reduce the risk of complications, it is vital that burns victims receive adequate treatment that begins immediately after the injury has occurred. As the body’s largest organ, the skin keeps it protected from the various pathogens in the environment. Burn injuries can therefore result in severe, potentially fatal bacterial infection setting in, unless patients are quickly placed in properly equipped isolation wards. An individual suffering from burns may experience serious fluid loss from damage to blood vessels, preventing the heart from pumping enough blood through the body. Severe burns can also result in body heat being lost; this increases the risk of hypothermia. KP must address the issue without delay.

_Published in Dawn, July 8th, 2017_
https://www.dawn.com/news/1343960/no-burns-centre-in-kp


----------



## ghazi52

*Selfies galore as Imran Khan wanders around in Nathia Gali*









It was a selfies galore for the fans and supporters of Imran Khan as the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf chairman Imran Khan “ took a break from busy schedule and wandered without protocol”.



Surprised to see the former cricket hero and popular politician among them, tourists got out of their chairs at a roadside restaurant and came to take pictures.






Pictures and a video shared by the PTI’s Twitter account show senior PTI leader Jahangir Khan Tareen sitting next to Imran Khan and smiling for the cameras as men, women and children came running out.






Khan has been spending summer days in Nathia Gali , a mountain resort town, in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa but it has hardly kept him from targeting the ruling family which is being interrogated by the Joint Investigation Team in the Panama Papers case.


----------



## Dastaan

*Qazi Hussain Medical Complex in Nowshera....KPK*


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan Media Talk After JIT Report – 10th July 2017


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago




----------



## BATMAN

Any clue, when was this picture taken and the backgrounds of the given names:


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak inaugurated the *Upgradation of Saidu Hospital to a full-fledged 500 Bedded Hospital,* and also inaugurated the Construction work of Academic Block, Hostel, Lecture Theatres and Labs for the Saidu Medical College.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Judicial complex Charsadda under construction. Will be completed in 3-4 months time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Agreement and Award of 150 MW Sharmai Hydro Power Project between PEDO and a consortium of Sino-Hydro and Sapper.


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan Press conference. July 28, 2017


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Hamza Ali Abbasi*
3 hrs · 
our fears and bow down only to the Almighty. I learned from this living breathing example that standing on Truth & Principles are not just "Kitaabi Batein". I am thankful & privileged to know this man who has made me believe in our system again and has made me realise that we have no choice but to struggle for Truth & JUSTICE & be content on Allah's will and ALLAH's will reigns Supreme. Fight for what is Right, izzat zillat kamyaabi rizq aur maut sirf Allah ke haath mein hai. Thank you IMRAN KHAN. PAKISTAN ZINDABAD.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad.. July 30


----------



## Zibago

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zibago

__ https://www.facebook.com/




Maja a gaya


----------



## ghazi52

*What brings PTI chief to a remote town?*







Imran Khan has been a regular visitor to Pakpattan for the last two years. The visits, however, are kept private. -Photo by author

SAHIWAL: At a time when Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf faced the media onslaught after ‘startling revelations’ by its MNA Ms Ayesha Gulalai on Tuesday evening, the party chairman who skipped the all-important National Assembly session the same day, travelled all the way to Pakpattan in the dark of night.

Mr Khan has been a regular visitor to the ancient town for the last two years. The visits, however, are kept private.

Escorted by his personal guards, Khan usually visits the town at night, pays homage to saint Baba Fariduddin Ganjshakar by visiting his shrine and then stays for a few hours at the residence of his hosts who belong to influential Maneka clan with whom he is said to have a spiritual bond.





Imran Khan is seen at the shrine.— Photo by author


A source close to the Manekas told this correspondent that during these sojourns Khan Sahib also meets with his spiritual patron, Bushra Bibi, known as Ms Pinki in the area, whenever he finds himself in a difficult situation.

A respected Pir (faith healer) in Pakpattan, Ms Bushra, in her 40s, is the wife of Khawar Farid Maneka, a senior customs official in Islamabad. He is the son of Ghulam Farid Maneka, a seasoned politician and former federal minister. Ms Bushra is from the Wattoo clan, of which the Manekas are a sub-clan.

Imran Khan’s connection with the Manekas was confirmed by PTI leader Naeemul Haq last year when rumours were doing the rounds that the PTI chief had married a UK-based relative of the family on the advice of his Pir, Ms Bushra.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## MastanKhan

This woman Ayesha is really a psycho---just listen to this clip---simply amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Baki sab batein choro panama ko bahar phenko mujhay batao isko kiya ho gaya hy :-//
@PakSword @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897492339761008645

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

MastanKhan said:


> This woman Ayesha is really a psycho---just listen to this clip---simply amazing.


I think she lived her brief moment of "fame" but now she will go down into oblivion as an invalid person.



ghazi52 said:


> *What brings PTI chief to a remote town?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan has been a regular visitor to Pakpattan for the last two years. The visits, however, are kept private. -Photo by author
> 
> SAHIWAL: At a time when Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf faced the media onslaught after ‘startling revelations’ by its MNA Ms Ayesha Gulalai on Tuesday evening, the party chairman who skipped the all-important National Assembly session the same day, travelled all the way to Pakpattan in the dark of night.
> 
> Mr Khan has been a regular visitor to the ancient town for the last two years. The visits, however, are kept private.
> 
> Escorted by his personal guards, Khan usually visits the town at night, pays homage to saint Baba Fariduddin Ganjshakar by visiting his shrine and then stays for a few hours at the residence of his hosts who belong to influential Maneka clan with whom he is said to have a spiritual bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan is seen at the shrine.— Photo by author
> 
> 
> A source close to the Manekas told this correspondent that during these sojourns Khan Sahib also meets with his spiritual patron, Bushra Bibi, known as Ms Pinki in the area, whenever he finds himself in a difficult situation.
> 
> A respected Pir (faith healer) in Pakpattan, Ms Bushra, in her 40s, is the wife of Khawar Farid Maneka, a senior customs official in Islamabad. He is the son of Ghulam Farid Maneka, a seasoned politician and former federal minister. Ms Bushra is from the Wattoo clan, of which the Manekas are a sub-clan.
> 
> Imran Khan’s connection with the Manekas was confirmed by PTI leader Naeemul Haq last year when rumours were doing the rounds that the PTI chief had married a UK-based relative of the family on the advice of his Pir, Ms Bushra.


Truly, this is the influence of sufi teachings on him that he reacted to Aysha Gula Lai's crap with a very calmly demeanour. A person who pounces and pounds the strongest and most well entrenched mafia leader of the country on daily basis, he was surprisingly too soft and kind to her otherwise she could have been ripped apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan relaxing in Supat Valley.


----------



## Panther 57

Exemplary Governance in KPK........


Without prejudice, fear or favour.

My father had a dream or call it a romantic notion. 

He was in government service and used to think that on retiring from service he would return back to the village. So instead of investing in land in Peshawar , where we spent most of our childhood in Gulbahar colony, he bought land in the village.

In 1970, he bought a rather dilapidated house adjoining my grandfather's home for future needs of an extended family. Of course , his dream of going back to the village ,remained a dream. All 12 of his children now live on three different continents around the globe. 

Some days back some louts broke down the boundary wall and declared it as their Qabza. A most emotive and distressing issue when it comes to ancestral inheritance. It is not uncommon for violence to take place. With great difficulty ,I restrained my cousin and his children to not create a ruckus and a tamasha.

Having cooled them down, I started scanning my friends in bureaucracy who I could approach to send in the police to evict the Qabza group.

But then I decided to test the the Baraks of Mr Imran Khan how he has depoliticized the police and how it is more accessible to public. 
I went to this digital complaint cell and made an official complaint. This cell without too much delay responded and acknowledged receiving my complaint. 

A day later they called in the disputing parties to a police station and resolved the issue. Of course we got our property back and the Qabza group made to look like idiots.

In any other time, this would have involved tens of visits to patwarkhana, Hujras, Jirga etc.

So well done KPK police. 

Now it is not a signature visible project or a fancy flyover but a change in attitude towards public service. I hope they carry on like this.


Note:- This is first hand post and author is known to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Visited 3 different valleys for potential tourist resorts. Morra valley in Elahi & Choor in Palas Tehsil are most beautiful spots on this earth. By opening new resorts, pressure will be off existing resorts & employment opportunities will be created for local people :: Imran Khan.














































__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Dil Pakistan




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan Press Conference | 27 August 2017*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Dastaan

German Ambassador takes a stroll trough Peshawar streets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dastaan

عدلیہ پرمقدمات کابوجھ کم
قانون کی بالادستی کی ضمانت کیسے ممکن ہے؟ 
اس ضمانت کا واحد راستہ عدلیہ ہے کیونکہ عدلیہ نظام کا طاقتور بازو ہے جو جارح اور قانون شکن کا گریبان پکڑ کر اسے اس کی حدود یاد دلاتا ہے تاکہ بقیہ افراد قانون کے زیر سایہ زندگی بسر کر سکیں ‘اسی بناء عدلیہ کی طاقت اور اس کا اختیار ایک بنیادی چیز ہے تاہم یہ طاقت و اختیارات ایسے ہوں کہ اس سے عوام کا اعتماد حاصل کیا جا سکے۔ جہاں کہیں بھی عدالت ہے اور اس سے لو گ، خواہ بہت کم تعداد میں رجوع کرتے ہیں، اس عدالت کا عمل ایسا ہونا چاہئے کہ عوام کی معتمد علیہ ہو سب کو یہ یقین و اطمینان حاصل ہو جائے کہ عدلیہ کا یہ یونٹ جو یہاں موجود ہے قانون اور انصاف کے مطابق ہی فیصلہ کرتا ہے۔ اس میں کوئی دو رائے نہیں کہ ہمیشہ کچھ افراد عدلیہ سے ناراض رہتے ہیں‘قرآن کہتا ہے کہ وہ لوگ جن معاملات میں فیصلے پیغمبر سے کرواتے ہیں اگر ان میں فیصلہ ان کے حق میں ہو ں تو قبول کرتے ہیں اور اگر فیصلہ دوسرے فریق کے حق میں ہو تو اعتراض کرتے ہیں، کچھ سننے کو تیار نہیں ہوتے ‘یہ چیز ہمیشہ دیکھنے میں آتی ہے لیکن معاشرے میں اگر عدلیہ پوری سنجیدگی کے ساتھ قانون اور اپنے فرائض پر عمل کرتی ہے، کسی سے کوئی رو رعایت نہیں کرتی، قانون شکنی سے سختی سے نمٹتی ہے اور خاص طور پر اگر قانون شکن کا تعلق خود عدلیہ کے شعبے سے ہو تو اور زیادہ سختی سے پیش آتی ہے، اس عدلیہ کو دیکھ کر عوام مطمئن رہتے ہیں۔ یہ ہدف حاصل کرنا چاہئے، اس منزل تک رسائی حاصل کرنا چاہئے۔ البتہ اس کے لئے بڑی تدبیروں کی ضرورت ہے۔ سارے امور واضح اور معین ہوں، عدلیہ کے اعلیٰ عہدہ داروں کے لئے ہر لمحے کی اطلاعات حاصل کرنے کا چست و درست انتظام ہو، عدلیہ کی کارکردگی پر مکمل نظارت۔ سب سے بڑھ کر عدلیہ کی کارکردگی کا طے شدہ منصوبے اور نظام کے تحت انجام پانا ہے۔ ہر فیصلے کے کچھ حامی اور کچھ مخالف ہوتے ہیں‘ فیصلے سے ناراض افراد دو طرح کے ہوتے ہیں۔ بعض ایسے ہوتے ہیں جو کچھ سماجی اصول و ضوابط کے پابند ہوتے ہیں یعنی اگرچہ فیصلے سے ناخوش ہیں لیکن یہ نہیں کرتے کہ جج کو پھاڑ کھانے کو دوڑیں۔ بعض افراد ایسے ہوتے ہیں جو کسی اصول و ضابطے پر توجہ نہیں دیتے۔ جج جس نے شجاعت کا مظاہرہ کرتے ہوئے فیصلہ دیا ہے اور جو لائق قدردانی ہے اس پر حملہ کر دیتے ہیں اور مجرم کا دفاع کرتے ہیں جس کا جرم ثابت ہو گیا ہے۔ مجرم کا دفاع جرم ہے‘ جس مجرم کو قانون کی رو سے سزا مل چکی ہے اس کا دفاع در حقیقت قانون کو چیلنج کرنے سے عبارت ہے۔ لوگوں کو یہ بات سمجھنا چاہئے کہ جج کو آزادانہ فیصلہ کرنا ہوتا ہے، اسے کسی کے دباؤ میں نہیں آنا چاہئے۔ کسی ایک شخص کے ٹیلی فون اور حکم پر فیصلہ نہیں کیا جاتا، فیصلہ علم، دلیل اور ضمیر کی بنیاد پر کیا جاتا ہے۔ جج پر مختلف انداز سے دباؤ ڈالا جاتا ہے۔ اخبار کی سرخیوں کے ذریعے، سیاسی حربے اختیار کرکے اور منفی ماحول تیار کرکے۔ جج کو چاہئے کہ وہ ہرگز ان چیزوں سے متاثر نہ ہو، عدالتی سسٹم اور محترم جج صاحبان کو ہرگز ان افراد کے غیر منطقی حربوں کے دباؤ میں نہیں آنا چاہئے‘ جو عدلیہ کے خلاف ماحول بنا کر اپنے مقاصد پورے کرنا چاہتے ہیں۔ دوسری طرف خود ان افراد کو یہ جان لینا چاہئے کہ وہ غیر قانونی کام کے مرتکب ہو رہے ہیں۔ کچھ غیر قانونی کاموں کو ملک کے حکام ممکن ہے نظر انداز کر دیں لیکن اس صورت میں نہیں جب اسی کو وتیرہ بنا لیا جائے۔ پاکستان میں عدلیہ پرنظرڈالی جائے توہمارے معاشرے میں عدالتی نظام کچھ زیادہ متاثرکن نہیں ‘چھوٹے سے مسئلے کے لئے عدالت سے رجوع کیاجائے تواس مسئلے کے حل میں سالوں سال لگ جاتے ہیں اوریہی وجہ ہے کہ دیگراداروں کے بہترطورپرکام نہ کرنے کی بناء پرعدلیہ پرمقدمات کارش بڑھتاہی جارہا ہے جبکہ دوسری جانب ان مقدمات کے نمٹانے کی شرح انتہائی کم دکھائی دیتی ہے اورزیرالتواء مقدمات کی تعداد میں روزافزوں اضافہ ہی ہوتاجارہا ہے اوریہی وجہ ہے کہ خیبرپختونخواحکومت نے عدلیہ پرمقدمات کابوجھ کم کرنے کے لئے چھوٹے تنازعات کے مقامی سطح پر حل کے لئے تھانوں کی سطح پر مصالحتی کمیٹیاں قائم کیں تاکہ معمولی نوعیت کے اورچھوٹے تنازعات کو حل کرنے کے لئے ان کمیٹیوں سے رجوع کیاجائے اوراس طرح نہ صرف مقامی سطح پرفریقین کی مرضی کے مطابق یہ تنازعات حل ہوجاتے ہیں بلکہ عدلیہ سے رجوع کرنے کی بھی ضرورت نہیں پڑتی اوران کمیٹیوں کو قانونی تحفظ بھی فراہم کیاگیاجس کے خاطرخواہ نتائج سامنے آئے ہیں۔ خیبر پختونخوا میں صوبہ بھر میں تنازعات کے حل کی قائم کونسلوں نے پچھلے ایک سال کے دوران لوگوں کے مابین 7179 تنازعات خوش اسلوبی سے پُر امن طور پر حل کر لئے ہیں جبکہ1465 تنازعات قانونی کارہ جوئی کے لیے متعلقہ فورم کو بھیجوادیئے ہیں۔سال 2014ء میں عام لوگوں کے چھوٹے چھوٹے تنازعات کا خوش اسلوبی سے مستقل حل نکالنے کے لئے پشاور کی سطح پر کونسل قائم کی گی۔ اس کی حوصلہ افزاء کامیابیاں اور تنازعات کے حل کے اس نظام میں عوام کی بڑھتی ہوئی اعتماد کی وجہ سے بعد ازاں اس کا دائرہ پورے صوبے تک بڑھادیا گیا۔اور آج صوبے کے تمام اضلاع میں تنازعات کے حل کی کونسلیں قائم ہیں اور عوام زیادہ تعداد میں اپنے چھوٹے چھوٹے مسائل وتنازعات کے حل کے لئے ان کونسلوں سے رجوع کررہے ہیں۔ واضح رہے کہ اسٹار کرکٹر سپن باؤلر یاسر شاہ بھی صوابی میں تنازعات کے حل کی کونسل کے ممبر ہیں۔کونسل برائے تنازعات کے حل کے قیام کا نبیادی مقصد عام آدمی کوفوری اور مفت انصاف دلانا ہے اور معاشرے کے مختلف افراد کے مابین ہونے والے چھوٹے چھوٹے جھگڑوں؍تنازعات کا ایسا پُرامن حل تلاش کرنا ہے کہ سرے سے جرم ہی نہیں ہوا ہو۔ معاشرے میں امن و آشتی، باہمی ہم آہنگی اور بھائی چارے کے جذبے کو فروغ حاصل ہو اور دوسری طرف عوام بالخصو ص غریب اور بے بس لوگ تھانوں اور کچہریوں کے چکروں اور جھنجھٹ سے چھٹکارہ حاصل کرکے اپنی صلاحتیں اور وسائل مثبت اور تعمیری کاموں پر لگا کر معاشرے کو ترقی اور خوشحالی کی راہ پر گامزن کر سکتے ہیں۔ کونسل برائے تنازعات کے حل کا منشور قران وسنت کی روشنی میں تشکیل دیا گیا ہے۔ جوکہ سورۃ الحجرات کی تعلیمات یعنی ’’صلح میں بھلائی ہے‘‘ سے ماخوذ ہے۔ ان کونسلوں میں پورے صوبے میں ایک سال کے دوران 10386 تنازعات کی شکایات موصول ہوئیں جن میں سے7179 تنازعات خوش اسلوبی سے پُر امن طریقے سے حل کرلئے گئے۔ 1465تنازعات قانونی چارہ جوئی کے لئے متعلقہ فورم کوبھجوادیئے گئے جبکہ 1742 تنازعات کی شکایات پر کاروائی جاری ہے۔ ان کونسلوں نے پشاور میں 1308، مردان میں561 ،نوشہرہ میں235، چارسدہ میں251، صوابی میں 1133، کوہاٹ میں778، کرک میں301،ہنگو میں659،لکی مروت میں 224،ٹانک میں 16، سوات میں 261، بونیر میں 150 ، اپر دیر میں73،لوئر دیر 148،چترال میں 421، شانگلہ میں 40 ، تورغر 18،کوہستان میں 3، ایبٹ آباد میں 107 ، مانسہرہ میں 127بٹ گرام میں4 2، ڈی آئی خان 142اوربنوں میں199 تنازعات خوش اسلوبی سے پرامن طور پر حل کرلئے ہیں۔تنازعات کے حل کے لئے بنائی گئی کونسل کی ذمہ داریوں میں تنازعات کا پُر امن حل، حقائق جاننے کے لئے تحقیق ( انکوائری) کرنا اورکی گئی تفتیش میں بطور جیوری کام کرنا ہے۔واضح رہے کہ موجودہ صوبائی حکومت نے تنازعات کے حل کی کونسلوں کے کردار اور کارکردگی پر بھر پور اطمینان کا اظہار کیا ہے اور ان کو نسلوں کو لوگوں کو مفت اور فوری انصاف کی فراہمی کا ایک اہم ذریعہ قرار دے رہی ہے۔ صوبائی حکومت کی ہدایت پر صوبے کے کونے کونے بالخصوص دیہاتی علاقوں میں زیادہ تعداد میں اس قسم کی کونسلیں قائم کی گئی ہیں تاکہ غریب اور پسے ہوئے طبقے کو اُن کی دہلیز پر فوری انصاف کی فراہمی کو یقینی بنایا جاسکے۔ اس وقت پشاور میں دو، مردان، نوشہرہ، صوابی اور سوات میں 4،4 ، چارسدہ میں تین اور صوبے کے باقی اضلاع میں ایک ، ایک تنازعات کے حل کی کونسلیں عوام کی خدمت میں مصروف ہیں۔ ان کونسلوں پر عوام کے اعتماد اور کامیابیوں کے مدنظر تنازعات کے حل کے کونسلوں کو صوبہ بھر میں سب ڈویژنل سطح پر مرحلہ وار قائم کرنے کی حکمت عملی وضع کی جارہی ہے جو کہ عوام کو ان کی دہلیز پر ان کے چھوٹے چھوٹے مسائل حل کرنے میں سنگ میل ثابت ہوگا۔
http://www.dailyaaj.com.pk/story/42303


----------------------------------------------
education for prisoners


----------



## Dastaan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921046715729358849


----------



## Dastaan

30 October 1996




9:50 lol ye naara to go nawaz go sai bhi purana hai...pehlay puray Pakistan ki baimari ab sindh ki baimari reh gai hai. 
30 October 2011








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924934913899548678


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924936144399273984
@PakSword

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Dastaan said:


> 30 October 1996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:50 lol ye naara to go nawaz go sai bhi purana hai...pehlay puray Pakistan ki baimari ab sindh ki baimari reh gai hai.
> 30 October 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924934913899548678
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924936144399273984
> @PakSword



Post of the day!


----------



## Dastaan

KPK Government decides to merge religious seminaries with education board


----------



## Dastaan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155287005184527

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan full speech at Namal University Lahore | 10 Nov 2017*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Dastaan

ghazi52 said:


>


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan Exclusive Interview – 21st November 2017*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

*PTI Chairman Imran Khan Complete Speech at Hafizabad Jalsa - 24th November 2014*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan Exclusive - 27th November 2017*



*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan Press Conference – 29th November 2017*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

In 1987 (Zia Era) the electricity shortfall was 700 Megawatts.

30 years later in 2017 its 7000 Megawatts.

There were no private power plants in Zia era and almost all electricity was made the cheapest way by dams, as Pakistan had enough influence on India to force them not to divert Rivers flowing into Pakistan as per Indus water treaty.
Now thanks to Nawaz Sharif's business relations with India, also in Zardari era Pakistan's cases in International court on water dispute had been systematically sabotaged on purpose . Pakistan has lost all cases on water in the International court of Justice and faces water shortage in the dams as India is diverting the water. This has caused shortage of water. Pakistanis are stuck with the most expensive electricity made by private companies instead of cheaper option of Hydel electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maxpayne

ghazi52 said:


> In 1987 (Zia Era) the electricity shortfall was 700 Megawatts.
> 
> 30 years later in 2017 its 7000 Megawatts.
> 
> There were no private power plants in Zia era and almost all electricity was made the cheapest way by dams, as Pakistan had enough influence on India to force them not to divert Rivers flowing into Pakistan as per Indus water treaty.
> Now thanks to Nawaz Sharif's business relations with India, also in Zardari era Pakistan's cases in International court on water dispute had been systematically sabotaged on purpose . Pakistan has lost all cases on water in the International court of Justice and faces water shortage in the dams as India is diverting the water. This has caused shortage of water. Pakistanis are stuck with the most expensive electricity made by private companies instead of cheaper option of Hydel electricity.


Our case against India was sabotaged during mush era when his appointed member of indus water treaty from Pakistan went on Indian payroll and defected to Canada when PPP govt came. Pls do some research and correct your facts!


----------



## Signalian

IK useless dharnas cause traffic delays, its becoming a problem in all cities now.


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan's Address to Business Community in Karachi - 13th December 2017 *


*



*


----------



## Syed1.

Signalian said:


> IK useless dharnas cause traffic delays, its becoming a problem in all cities now.


It is causing a traffic delay for you in Australia???


----------



## Signalian

Syed1. said:


> It is causing a traffic delay for you in Australia???


what do you think?


----------



## Dastaan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941258925529288709







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941259482071552001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941230655362527232

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*For Noon League:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan's Power Show at Tando Muhammad Khan Jalsaa*


*



*


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Naeem Bukhari a new Superstar:





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dastaan

Rs10,000 monthly honorarium to be given to Imam of mosques: CM Khyber Pakhtunkhwa 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944211508824768512


----------



## U-571

Janbaz Rao said:


> *For Noon League:*



Imran is so sadiq and ameen that he fathered bastard children, had many girl friends and even one of his girl friend published her book on her encounter with her ex boyfriend


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

U-571 said:


> Imran is so sadiq and ameen that he fathered bastard children, had many girl friends and even one of his girl friend published her book on her encounter with her ex boyfriend


I believe being MAMOO you got to be worried about them.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sajida Ahmed Langah First Video Statement After Joining PTI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zibago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948944980730679297

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The father of Asif Ali Zardari with zia ul haq.


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## QatariPrince

...​


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ali Muhammad Khan Speech In Parliament House on Kasur Incident


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## saima naaz

Pakistan News in Urdu have many news about Imran Khan, just like


*عمران خان کو اے ٹی سی عدالت میں 15 فروری کو پیش ہونے کا حکم*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan addresses Lodhran rally despite ECP warning*


*



*


----------



## Shani Ali

Pakistan Tehreek e Insaf active political party nowadays in terms of Jalsa (Public meetings) also seems like Imran Khan is ready with their followers to attack PMLN vote Bank.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## pkuser2k12

*Imran Khan Gujrat membership drive*

*13th march 2018*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973508304994537472



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973545166446432256


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973610821124272135



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973521493924761601


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973575336112816128



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973567684200845312


----------



## Ali Tariq

pkuser2k12 said:


> *Imran Khan Gujranwala membership drive*


No doubt, aaj hamari city mein bhi kafi acha response tha, warna yahan zeyada pml(s) ke supporter rehte hain.


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Imran Khan Gujrat membership drive*

*13th march 2018*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973566145348464640



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973569708095139840



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973577232257085441



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973577931237797888



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973578542297636865



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973596144134651904


----------



## ejaz007

*PTI foreign funding case at ECP takes new turn*

Listen









ISLAMABAD: The long-continuing Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf’s foreign funding case at the Election Commission of Pakistan on Monday took a new turn, after the two nominees, including a representative from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, declined to be part of the scrutiny process of funds.

Hence, the first meeting of the scrutiny committee, formed by the Election Committee on March 12, could not be held. The committee has been asked to furnish its report in a month. The head of the committee and Director General Law of the Election Commission informed the petitioner, Akbar S Babar, and his counsel Badar Iqbal Chaudhry as well as the representatives of PTI that he has sought fresh instructions from the commission on how to proceed in the matter.

While deliberating on the process to be followed to scrutinise the PTI accounts, he explained that as per the orders of the ECP passed on March 12, a representative from each side would be present during the scrutiny of PTI accounts. He said the formation of a fresh ECP Scrutiny Committee would be decided in the next hearing of the foreign funding case scheduled for March 27, 2018.

The latest development has further delayed the foreign funding case first filed in November 2014 by the PTI founding member Akbar S Babar, alleging serious corruption and violation of relevant laws in managing the party funds. The case has been in limbo for months on one pretext or another, as PTI had repeatedly challenged the jurisdiction of ECP to scrutinize PTI accounts and the locus standi of Akbar S Babar.

The ECP twice rejected PTI objections to its jurisdiction in detailed judgments dated October 8, 2015 and again on May 8, 2017. Only last month, the IHC dismissed the latest PTI writ petition to stay proceedings in the ECP citing the Supreme Court Judgment that had categorically rejected all PTI objections to ECP scrutiny of its accounts in the foreign funding case filed against PTI.

Talking to the media after the meeting, Babar said that the matter of illegal foreign funding needed urgent attention and the ECP Scrutiny Committee should meet as early as possible to start scrutiny of PTI accounts.

He said there was overwhelming evidence of gross violation of laws in handling PTI accounts including registration of PTI in foreign countries, money received through ‘Hundi’ and deposited in the personal bank accounts of PTI employees as well PTI bank accounts concealed from the ECP.

Babar claimed he had brought fresh evidence of illegal foreign funding from the Middle East including videos of PTI leaders claiming receipt of crores of Rupees in the Middle East, money which has been concealed from the ECP.

The PTI veteran criticized PTI Chairman Imran Khan for bringing the politics of change into disrepute. He said when a party leader admits that almost half of his party’s MPAs in the KP had sold their votes and conscience during the Senate elections; he loses the moral right to lead that party.

He said the list of leadership failures of Imran Khan is long and make painful reading. He said starting with the fraudulent PTI intra party elections to auctioning of party tickets in the general elections which Imran Khan has admitted to allowing turncoats and dubious characters to join the party in leadership roles, the betrayal of the cause of change is long. He said after witnessing unprecedented double talk by PTI and Imran Khan, people are increasingly being disillusioned from politics of change.

“This trend must be addressed as Pakistan desperately needs change in leadership as well as a new ethos of principled politics. The repeated failure of Imran to act as a role model of change politics is jeopardizing hopes of change in Pakistan. He said Imran should have mercy on his party and demanded that he should resign as chairman of PTI and allow a Committee of PTI Founders and others to run the party affairs for an interim period. They should be entrusted to rejuvenate the party rank and file and purge it from rank opportunists and the corrupt. He said instead of blaming others, the time has come for Imran Khan to accept responsibility for allowing the PTI to drift from a party of change to a party of status quo.

For someone who never stops quoting Western leaders, he emphasised, Imran should resign and accept responsibility for his failure. Any western leader of any integrity would have done the same if his party members had sold their conscience to the highest bidder.

Babar said the recent Senate voting controversy, surrounding the party has further damaged the credibility of PTI as people want to know the circumstances that forced the hand of Imran Khan to vote for Asif Zardari’s candidates.

“Politics devoid of principles only helps building a chaotic society. Our drift towards greater chaos can only be stopped through principled politics. He said along with Imran the second tier leadership of PTI also cannot be absolved of blame for not standing up to Imran Khan and his imperial ways of decision making,” he maintained.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/294540-pti-foreign-funding-case-at-ecp-takes-new-turn


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Imran Khan Speech Pti Sanghar Jalsa 5 April 2018




*
*Imran Khan Speech Nawab Shah 5 April 2018*
*



*
*Imran Khan Speech Pti Nawab Shah Jalsa 5 April 2018*
*



*


----------



## Dastaan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982242322552258563


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982242036324548609


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982286315290054657


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Dastaan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982112801073197056
*PTI* *Sindh* *Campaign* 


























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982703444149628928

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Dastaan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mardan.. KPK




































*.
.*

مردان میں 37 کروڑ کی لاگت سے بننے والا بین الاقوامی معیار کا بورڈ سپورٹس کمپلیکس جوکہ محکمہ تعلیم کا اپنا منصوبہ ہے- بورڈ سپورٹس کمپلیکس تکمیل کے آخری مراحل میں داخل-
جلد عمران خان افتتاح کریں گے

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Why op has Indian flag


----------



## Dastaan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984130973045583886

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swabi University Academic and Examination Blocks. Chairman PTI Imran Khan will inaugurate on 20th April.


----------



## ghazi52

*Ayub Teaching Hospital *Abbottabad Renovated 18 Bedded MICU. Now more modernised equipments installed for the proper monitoring of critical patients to be served at their door steps...


----------



## ghazi52

*Go Nawaz Go Slogans Can Be Heard All Over The Pakistan - 13 April 2018*


----------



## ghazi52

PTI chief Imran Khan with Senate Chairperson Sadiq Sanjrani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dastaan

Ariel Footage of PTI membership campaign Daska





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155692908904527

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dastaan

*Sialkot





Wazirabad*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984794735771561985


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dastaan

*Mardan*
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1968537096795610




**



*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987285963696164864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987417399522668544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987426589863563265


----------



## Syed1.

Tameem said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987285963696164864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987417399522668544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987426589863563265




Abu jee se poocho ke onki biwi ka illaj London mein kyun horaha hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987426589863563265
How would PTI activists like to comment on this.

Don't forget the role of PTI in elections of parliamentary opposition leader.


----------



## Hareeb

Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf 
Imran Khan addressing Commonwealth All-Party Parliamentary Group during his trip to UK.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2631158633593207

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988686216525643776


Hareeb said:


> Chairman Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf
> Imran Khan addressing Commonwealth All-Party Parliamentary Group during his trip to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2631158633593207



The True Picture is here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988442950983127040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988783706709032960


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Imran khan latest 3 May 2018


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Hamdan Kazmi

there are chances that in future Govt no party can obtain 2/3 majority in parliament in that scenario it will be a huge task for PTI to fulfil their 11 point (if they acquired enough seats to become part of Makhloot govt.)


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Hamdan Kazmi said:


> there are chances that in future Govt no party can obtain 2/3 majority in parliament in that scenario it will be a huge task for PTI to fulfil their 11 point (if they acquired enough seats to become part of Makhloot govt.)



2/3 majority is ONLY needed for constitutional amendments.

With SIMPLE MAJORITY you can run a very effective government, and all the "*legislations*" and "*acts* *of* *Parliament*" can be passed without difficulty.


----------



## Hamdan Kazmi

in our country situation is quite different we have seen PPP's tenure they had simple majority. but they cannot deliver effectively. apart from other reason of corruption one reason is that different power in in govt have different stake....so if PTI wants to fully implement their 11 point they must take 2/3 majority.....


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## El Sidd

What was PTI's contribution in the recent Khatme Nabowat bill?

They took Mohammads name right out of the clause. That is like invoking the Wrath of the Serpents


----------



## Adnan sami

Signalian said:


> what do you think?



Think about what


----------



## ghazi52

*Pti Karachi Jalsa - Imran Khan Live Speech - 12th May 2018*






...........LIVE........................


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dastaan

Imran Khan's Interview in BBC Hardtalk With Zeinab Badawi on 04.06.2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran to contest election from five constituencies*

LAHORE: After holding an in-depth discussion with party’s leaders, Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) chairman Imran Khan has decided to contest general elections 2018 from as many as five constituencies.

Sources privy to development said that Imran Khan would contest elections NA-26 Bannu, NA-61 Rawalpindi, NA-95 Mianwali, NA-131 Lahore and NA-243 Karachi.

It is worth mentioning that Khan will contest election against former railways minister Khawaja Saad Rafique from NA-131.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Mr. Aussie

What soever will happen, will be good for democracy


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## graphican

IK 200% popular than Nawaz Sharif, 1600% popular than Zardardi, standing as the most popular leader in Pakistan. Express Survey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

PTI needs to upgrade its media policy.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan




----------



## El Sidd

PTI has been quite silent on many key issues but foreign policy is the most concerned one. 

Is there anyone here who can enlighten PDF crowd on what policies will PTI be pursuing if they are elected into Power. 

Thanks.


----------



## BHarwana

Imran Khan coming to Jhang today for power show.


----------



## ghazi52

*In Quetta, Imran Khan laments failure to implement NAP*








QUETTA: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chairman Imran Khan has called on civilian government, army, police and security agencies to bring security institutions on one page to deal with the scourge of terrorism.

“Terrorists are gaining momentum due to lacks in implementation of National Action Plan (NAP). We must implement NAP across the country on immediate basis,” Khan told media persons at BAP’s headquarters in Quetta.

“After APS attack, this is perhaps the biggest and deadliest attack in Pakistan. This is our enemies' agenda to postpone elections & create further havoc in Pakistan. We all must unite against it,” he said.

“There is no question of us working with those working with the corrupt and who have money laundering cases on them because it will derail us from implementation of our manifesto for change,” he said

Khan said that the biggest damage done to Pakistan has been because the authorities had never adhered to the national action plan that all parties agreed to.

“Our tribal areas and Balochistan have been ripped apart by terrorism but how many national leaders have ever stepped here? It is up to national leadership to bring people together,” he said.

“We need such a federal government that brings all provinces to one page. Any province that faces a terror attack, the PM should come and sit in that province and give leadership in times of grief”

To a question, he said that Siraj Raisani was a completely patriotic Pakistani.

“Today we stand with all of Balochistan for this huge tragedy this province and all of Pakistan is reeling from. There are outside forces and forces within Pakistan who are colliding towards this disruption to our electoral process. I am deeply saddened by this huge and irreparable loss of lives.”

“If we suspend election activities; it will mean a win for terrorism. So we have to fight back and continue forward. This upcoming election is a decisive one for Pakistan. This terrorism is to derail our stability, to create fear because enemies of Pakistan don’t want to see free and fair election.”

Khan also criticized media for ignoring the Mastung tragedy in their coverage.

“I did not see the needful media coverage of #Mastung tragedy where over 200 people have been martyred; 230 is a number that shakes an entire nation.

Earlier, he met with survivors of the blast at CMH Quetta.


----------



## litman

IK needs to be very cautious these days. foreign enemies may try to take him out in some sort of terrorist attack. with ganja landed in jail the death of IK (God forbid) will lead to complete chaos in the country. at the same time increase firing at LOC and terrorist attack like the one in mastung through isis will make the situation very volatile in pak. over the years the major assets of the enemies in pak have been slowly eliminated. ttp,bla,mqm and now pml n. in addition cpec is the real pain in as* for many countries. the enemy may go to an extreme step .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan pledges effective LG system after coming into power*





JHANG: Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf chairman Imran Khan Sunday said his party would introduce an effective and better local bodies (LB) system in the country after coming into power.

Addressing a public gathering here at Mai Heer Stadium, he said public representatives are committed to serve the masses in a democracy.

Unfortunately, in Pakistan the prime minister and chief ministers had become kings, who had wasted public wealth at their own will and that was why the people in the country in general and in Punjab in particular were facing problems like lack of quality education, potable water, health and other basic facilities, he said.

"If the people voted for the PTI to power, it will bring about qualitative as well as quantitative change in all spheres of life," he said. “We will devolve powers to local level by introducing the best LB system. It was the basic spirit of democracy that local body units should be empowered.”

The central and provincial governments should only provide funds to them so that they could resolve the people’s problems, he added.

He said earlier the fate of people in Punjab was decided in Lahore. It was due to this reason that no one paid heed to the development of Jhang district.

"PTI, after winning the election, would provide funds to the district under the new LB system and its people would launch and complete development projects of their own choice, he added.

Referring to the PTI''s manifesto, Imran said:" The party will provide shelter to the shelterless people and for this purpose we will construct five million houses across the country.

" The PTI would provide all basic amenities to the people at their doorsteps by bringing about positive changes in the police system, controlling price hike and recovering national wealth from the corrupt, he added.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AHMED85

Last time in our station PTI left with little rate, 
This time we have leading rate.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zibago

Fuk onions man




__ https://www.facebook.com/




@PakSword @BHarwana @django @RealNapster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Zibago said:


> Fuk onions man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PakSword @BHarwana @django @RealNapster



I gave my first vote to PTI in 2002.. PTI got 19 votes as far as I remember.. all my relatives made fun of me that time.. I can imagine her in that position..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Zibago said:


> Fuk onions man



I saw this man this really heart warming.



PakSword said:


> I gave my first vote to PTI in 2002.. PTI got 19 votes as far as I remember.. all my relatives made fun of me that time.. I can imagine her in that position..



When PTI first came one of my very close friend from Mianwali was a PTI worker and I use to make fun of him and now when we joined PTI he laughed his a** off at me. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

PakSword said:


> I gave my first vote to PTI in 2002.. PTI got 19 votes as far as I remember.. all my relatives made fun of me that time.. I can imagine her in that position..


When i was 15 my uncle used to make fun of me for supporting Imran Khan he used to call him paghal for criticizing everyone and going after everyone he used to say bhau ye paghal hy isi tarah bhonk bhonk mar jaye ga govt to dor ki baat mna bhi na ban paye ga ye bus media mein anchor lag jaye
Ye akela banda sirf tv par bol sakta hy likh lo aik mna ki seat bhi na miley gi isey all my cousins and relatives used to laugh at me for supporting Khan
I remember when journalist just had him on tv as a novelty item to spice up debate between pmln and ppp and often ppp and pmln goons will yell tumhari aukat kiya hy to Imran Khan


PakSword said:


> I gave my first vote to PTI in 2002.. PTI got 19 votes as far as I remember.. all my relatives made fun of me that time.. I can imagine her in that position..


Well i didnt give my first vote to pti despite being a pti supporter cuz you know NA48 was blessed with Javed Hashmi :-//
That decision i made unwillingly was the best decision ever few moths later my vote went to Asad Omar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Biggest gathering in the history of i-10
Islamabad @PakSword @BHarwana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020678975453097984
Bigger than this? @Zibago Today Bannu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Zibago said:


> Biggest gathering in the history of i-10
> Islamabad @PakSword @BHarwana


Neefay podri ki kia update hai boss?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

PakSword said:


> Neefay podri ki kia update hai boss?



He is sitting in the court. Armored van is waiting out side the court.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020678975453097984
> Bigger than this? @Zibago Today Bannu.


Fazlu ki maut tou nahi hogaee?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

PakSword said:


> Fazlu ki maut tou nahi hogaee?



Nahi zinda hai abhi lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020678975453097984
> Bigger than this? @Zibago Today Bannu.


What the haha not even close 
Maybe half of this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

BHarwana said:


> He is sitting in the court. Armored van is waiting out side the court.



Judgement kia aaye ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

RealNapster said:


> Judgement kia aaye ?


Abhi tak nahi court nay 9 baja diya hain lol.

@RealNapster judgement about to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

BHarwana said:


> Abhi tak nahi court nay 9 baja diya hain lol.
> 
> @RealNapster judgement about to come.



Thanks.


----------



## Ali Tariq

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020673205944692738

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Pre poll rigging in NA131 2 families claim excess voters registered in their family tree. They are 8 member in the house and there are 16 registered in their family tree.

NA131 is Saad Rafique vs IK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Earlier at Karak today - a sea of people all full of junoon for Insaf and Naya Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan Today Last Speech LAhore Jalsa - Election 2018 - 23 July 2018


----------



## ghazi52

*Wasim Akram urges public to vote for PTI ahead of elections in new tweet*







Pakistan’s highly lauded former cricketer Wasim Akram has turned to social media once again urging users to stand up for Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) on the day of polling.

Taking to Twitter, the international sports commentator endorsing the former cricketing legend Imran Khan had voiced his support earlier as well, and this time he can be seen asking the public to cast their votes in favour of the PTI chief as well.

“A cricketer who became a politician? Or a man who was born to serve this nation, protect our people and lead us in to our own. And one day they will say that this same man was once a phenomenal cricketer. The time is now for change, Our country Our history! #VoteForKaptaan,” stated his tweet.




Wasim Akram

✔@wasimakramlive
https://twitter.com/wasimakramlive/status/1021687937971433472

A cricketer who became a politician? Or a man who was born to serve this nation, protect our people and lead us in to our own. And one day they will say, that this same man was once a phenomenal cricketer. The time is now for change, Our country Our history! #VoteForKaptaan

5:26 AM - Jul 24, 2018


11.6K

5,067 people are talking about this

The former team captain had previously unveiled his support for the party on Twitter as well saying: “It was in your leadership skip @ImrankhanPTI that we became world champions in 1992. It is in your leadership that we can again become a great democratic country. #voteforkapatan#nayapakistan.”




Wasim Akram

✔@wasimakramlive

It was in your leadership skip @ImrankhanPTI that we became world champions in 1992. It is in your leadership that we can again become a great democratic country. #voteforkapatan#nayapakistan


Alongside Akram, Khan has garnered the support of various other distinguished names in the cricketing world as well including Waqar Younis, Yasir Hameed and Shahid Afridi as well whose daughters were seen chiming in together urging voters that Khan will be the cause of change in Pakistan.


----------



## Kabira

IMRAN'S MOLESTATION OF A GIRL SURFACED
A young girl ready to corroborate evidence against sexual assaults of Imran Khan in the court.

Can we expect to see I'm the dim 2 inch in Adiala jail soon?


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan Conference after casting vote .. Jul 25, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Now is the moment for him to quickly identity allies and enemies. Bring ironfist to enemies.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Sunny4pak

Imran Khan's First Presser after Winning Election 2018





Sorry if posted before


----------



## Zibago




----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ali Tariq




----------



## jupiter2007

What is the PTI NA seat count? After adding, PMLQ, BAP, GDA and MQM, are we close to 140?


----------



## Ali Tariq

jupiter2007 said:


> What is the PTI NA seat count? After adding, PMLQ, BAP, GDA and MQM, are we close to 140?



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/election-results-2018.569487/page-88#post-10681479

Read this post by @Shane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

Question for PTI wallas: Why wasn't Jhagra running for a NA seat? More qualified imo for Finance Minister (or some other econ related ministry since Asad Umar has FinM locked up) and his policy planning expertise is much needed at the national level.


----------



## litman

https://www.dawn.com/news/1424473/i...ecides-against-inviting-foreign-personalities
simple oath taking ceremony. IK should give strict orders that the govt officials should hold their ceremonies with simplicity. military should also change its culture of wasting of funds on their ceremonies.


----------



## VCheng

_"For now, Mr Khan, who has seldom attended parliamentary sessions and who has described the assembly as “the most boring place on earth”, *must find a sense of dedication, detail and compromise that has evaded him till now.* *He must learn to work with a political class he has only slammed. And he must gently let down his most enthusiastic supporters from the irresponsible highs he generated for them*—for instance, by promising to end corruption within 90 days. *It will require dogged strength, which he has in abundance, and humility—which, equally, he lacks.* Over to the captain."_

https://www.economist.com/asia/2018/08/04/how-will-imran-khan-govern

Over to the Captain, indeed. The world awaits his words and actions.


----------



## pzfz

The economist has gone to the dogs a long time back. And the world hardly knows or cares about IK/Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026186615088205824@django @PakSword @BHarwana

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

Zibago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026186615088205824@django @PakSword @BHarwana





Lol cha cha khatk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zibago

Naraye bhutto

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029264658488864768
@django @PakSword @RealNapster @BHarwana

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> *Naraye bhutto*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029264658488864768
> @django @PakSword @RealNapster @BHarwana


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

*Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee General Zubair Mahmood Hayat called on Prime Minister Imran Khan at PM Office today. Chairman congratulated the Prime Minister on assuming the office.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Pmln now officially is a central punjab party and Potohar belt of Punjab is the most pro pti region in Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031774455750713344
@django @PakSword @BHarwana @PaklovesTurkiye 

Pti needs to build up on that and remove omln from central punjab too without their power structure they dont really have much to sell strike whike the iron is hot

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

11 seats available and pti consolidates its numbers if elections are held again pti can get simple majority as tight seats are now out of pmln hands 
@PakSword @bhrwana 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031800046369603586

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

Zibago said:


> 11 seats available and pti consolidates its numbers if elections are held again pti can get simple majority as tight seats are now out of pmln hands
> @PakSword @bhrwana
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031800046369603586


Means mid term elections, say in a year's time are good...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> Pti needs to build up on that and remove omln from central punjab too without their power structure they dont really have much to sell strike whike the iron is hot


Once their savviest operator SS is behind bars they will be completely gone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> Pmln now officially is a central punjab party and Potohar belt of Punjab is the most pro pti region in Pakistan


 .Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

PTI has infiltrated the core of PMLN central Punjab is not of PMLN but north Punjab is of PMLN. PTI already took north. PTI made some fast choices in central Punjab but now the main pressure is gone and better decisions can be made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zibago

*وزیراعظم عمران خان کی سربراہی میں وفاقی کابینہ کااجلاس کل طلب*

 23 Aug 2018
 41 Views
FacebookTwitter





*وزیراعظم عمران خان کی سربراہی میں وفاقی کابینہ کا دوسرااجلاس کل طلب کر لیا گیا ہے ۔*

ذرائع کے مطابق اجلاس میں کئی اہم فیصلے متوقع ہیں وزیراعظم عمران خان کوملک میں سیکیورٹی انتظامات پرخصوصی بریفنگ دی جائےگی۔

وزیراعظم فوراً100روزہ پلان پرعملدرآمد کرنےکےخواہشمند ہیں۔ذرائع کا کہنا ہےکہ اجلاس میں ان اداروں کومشیربرائےپارلیمانی اموربابراعوان کےسپردکیاجائےگا،وزارت کیڈ وفاقی وزارت (کیپٹل ایڈمنسٹریشن اینڈ ڈویلپمنٹ) کےاداروں کو کابینہ ڈویژن کےماتحت کردیاجائےگا ۔

ذرائع نے مزید بتایا ہے کہ اجلاس میں ملک کی معاشی صورتحال کاجائزہ لیاجائےگا اوروزیرخزانہ اسد عمرمعاشی صورتحال پربریفنگ دیں گے۔

وزیراعظم کومنی لانڈرنگ سےمتعلق امورپربریفنگ دی جائےگی اوروزیراعظم عمران خان ملک کی لوٹی دولت واپس لانےکےاقدامات کا بھی جائزہ لیں گے ۔

واضح رہے کہ اس سے قبل وفاقی کابینہ کے پہلے اجلاس کے دوران سابق وزیراعظم نواز شریف اور ان کی صاحبزادی مریم نواز کا نام ایگزٹ کنٹرول لسٹ (ای سی ایل) میں ڈالنے کی منظوری دی گئی تھی۔


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I can add that Doggie picture I have for Fazul-lu Diesal


----------



## ghazi52

*NEW GOVT EXPECTATIONS DEMANDS OPPOSITION*


----------



## Zibago

Faisal Vawda is such a troll 
@PakSword @BHarwana
He trolled the fish out of Juif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Zibago said:


> Faisal Vawda is such a troll
> @PakSword @BHarwana
> He trolled the fish out of Juif


Saw your tweet already


----------



## Zibago

BHarwana said:


> Saw your tweet already


Oh i forgot you follow me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Bad speech by PM Imran Khan
@django @BHarwana @PakSword

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Zibago said:


> Bad speech by PM Imran Khan
> @django @BHarwana @PakSword


Already read your tweet


----------



## Zibago

BHarwana said:


> Already read your tweet


Your thought? 
I am not pleased he disowned the war in a soeech meant to honour martyrs


----------



## BHarwana

Zibago said:


> Your thought?
> I am not pleased he disowned the war in a soeech meant to honour martyrs


Bro politics are now over. It is now normal time. I don't know what he said or not it is time for him to perform. This is now groundless things. They are only for media debates.


----------



## Zibago

BHarwana said:


> Bro politics are now over. It is now normal time. I don't know what he said or not it is time for him to perform. This is now groundless things. They are only for media debates.


Disrespect is disrespect he needs to understand this
He just did a Donald Trump here


----------



## BHarwana

Zibago said:


> Disrespect is disrespect he needs to understand this
> He just did a Donald Trump here


Nope he did not the 1965 war was imposed on us we never wanted to fight that is why it is called defence day.


----------



## Zibago

BHarwana said:


> Nope he did not the 1965 war was imposed on us we never wanted to fight that is why it is called defence day.


From martyrs of 65,71,99 to WoT he disrespected them all

Sorry but disrespect cant be defended he needs to come prepared in any such occasion next time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

His supporters made sure nobody misses the scene in which Khan tries to hold back his tears. 






They have taken to all the social media platforms to post pictures of the moment, taking pride in their leader who they think understands the price the fallen heroes and their families have paid to protect the future of their nation and share their grief.


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of dams indispensable for Pakistan, says Imran Khan*

Islamabad: Prime Minister Imran Khan has asserted that construction of dams in Pakistan is vital for the future generations of Pakistan.

In his address to nation on Friday, Imran Khan applauded Chief Justice of Pakistan, Justice Mian Saqib Nisar for launching dams funds in Pakistan.

Imran Khan in a message to the nation, asked overseas Pakistanis, especially those living in European countries and the United States to contribute at least $1000 in the fund created by Chief Justice of Pakistan.

“Wherever there are overseas Pakistanis-- the ones who helped me build Shaukat Khanum and Namal university-- I am appealing to you to help us build the dams.”

The PM said “Our debt today stands at 30,000 billion. But one of our biggest issues to date is the water issue. When Pakistan was made; every Pakistani had 5600 cubic metres of water. Today that stands at only 1000 cubic metres.”

Imran Khan went on to say storage capacity of only 30 days for water is left in Pakistan; whereas the safe period for water storage is 120 days. “This is why constructing the dam for us is so important.”

He said Pakistan could face drought like situation by 2025 if dams are not constructed now.

“If we don’t make the dam, experts say that we will not have money to grow our crop.... to feed our people. We can descend into chaos. So we need to start building this dam today.

He said Prime Minister's fund for dam would be now part of Chief Justice's fund and both will be merged.


----------



## malikadnan4430

if you want to know about imran khan pti so this is best source


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister's sons Sulaiman Isa Khan and Qasim Khan have reached Islamabad on Saturday.


----------



## ghazi52

اس لڑکے نے عمران خان کی بہترین نقل کردی
ویڈیو دیکھیں






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040323177874907148

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040301976720953344


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan batting at Lord's 1987


----------



## ghazi52

خان صاحب سوچ رہے ہیں کہ میں کس قوم کو سیدھا کرنے پر لگا ہوا ہوں۔ 

See Translation






Khan is thinking that I am going to make a nation straight.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043028415014559745


----------



## pkuser2k12

*United for corruption Alliance*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043747366355066880


----------



## Trailer23

Now this is a video I recently edited out of a *India Today* show titled '_News Today_'. Its a 3min vid where the host is grilling the BJP Party of what Pakistan has to do with the _Rafale deal_ and that playing the _'Pakistan' card_ is desperate sign prior to each Election.


----------



## Badar Ghalib Sheikh

https://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/459874-PML-N-Mashhood-opens-Pandora-box-claims-deal-struck

LAHORE (Dunya News) – Rana Mashhood Ahmad Khan on Tuesday opened a new Pandora’s box as he claimed that Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N) has sorted out matters with establishment.

He made these remarks in an interview with a private news channel.

Mashhood added that Hamza Shehbaz would be PML-N’s candidate for Punjab Chief Minister (CM).

He said, “I’m not talking about any deal. Establishment has always accepted Shehbaz Sharif”.

“Matters aren’t going as planned. If things continue to run in the same fashion, then PML-N will form govt in Punjab in the next two months”, stated Mashhood. 

Mashhood was all praise for former Punjab CM and incumbent PML-N president Shehbaz Sharif. He said, “Shehbaz Sharif has played key role in resolving the matters”.


----------



## Zibago

Kon hein ye log? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048149562463019009@django @PakSword @Mentee @RealNapster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Happy birthday PM Imran!*







It’s time for the entire nation to rejoice with Prime Minister Imran Khan as he is celebrating his 66th birthday today (Friday).

Born on October 5, 1952, Imran Khan rose to fame as a cricketer and is regarded world-over as the greatest cricketer to emerge from Pakistan.

On the other hand, Imran’s political stint started in 1996 when he founded his party Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI).

He ran for the seat of National Assembly of Pakistan in Pakistani general election, 1997 as a candidate of PTI from two constituencies - NA-53, Mianwali and NA-94, Lahore - but was unsuccessful and lost both the seats to candidates of PML (N). In 2013, he formed a government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, and led his party in the opposition in Punjab and Sindh.

However, in 2018 Imran-led PTI won the maximum number of seats in the national and provincial assemblies with the Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP) announcing that it has won a total of 116 of the 270 seats contested.

He thus ascended the seat as the Prime Minister of Pakistan.

As he turns 66 years old today, PM Imran has been felicitated by Pakistan Cricket Board and International Cricket Council who have sent special wishes the captain’s way:

View image on Twitter





ICC

✔@ICC
https://twitter.com/ICC/status/1048129414293151745

A Pakistan legend, one of the greatest all-rounders of all time and an inspiration for fast bowlers everywhere! Happy birthday to 1992 @cricketworldcup winning captain @ImranKhanPTI





4:35 AM - Oct 5, 2018

https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1048129414293151745







PCB Official

✔@TheRealPCB
https://twitter.com/TheRealPCB/status/1048086087627943936

Total of 88 Tests.
3807 runs and 362 wickets.
175 ODIs
3709 runs and 182 wickets.
Third leading wicket-taker for Pakistan in Tests.
A match-winning all rounder.
A @cricketworldcup winning captain.
And our Prime Minister
Happy Birthday @ImranKhanPTI!

1:42 AM - Oct 5, 2018

https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1048086087627943936

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Zibago said:


> Kon hein ye log?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048149562463019009@django @PakSword @Mentee @RealNapster


Champooos


----------



## RealNapster

Zibago said:


> Kon hein ye log?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048149562463019009@django @PakSword @Mentee @RealNapster




A breed called “chuchoory”


----------



## Mentee

Zibago said:


> Kon hein ye log?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048149562463019009@django @PakSword @Mentee @RealNapster


10 ropay ly k Mr Bajaj kehnay valay?


----------



## ghazi52

QUETTA


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran extends birthday wishes to his teacher Geoffrey Douglas*







*ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Sunday posted a photograph on his Facebook account with his teacher Major Geoffrey Douglas, wishing him a very happy 101st birthday.*

Major Geoffrey Douglas Langlands, who turned 101 on Sunday (October 21, 2018), was honoured by Imran Khan for his remarkable services to the country. 

Major Geoffrey Douglas Langlands birthday is celebrated at Aitchison College every year, where a number of his former colleagues, academics, and students attend the event.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Zibago

Haha love u Vawda 
https://pink.parhlo.com/faisal-and-...u7fBPbAiACKNvlZBJBxJkoTVsJ1xv4q2wPIX3w_j3oUU8

@django @PakSword @BHarwana @Imad.Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## jupiter2007

Can someone list all the propagandas against Imran Khan since he entered politics?

Imran Khan marriage to Reham Khan and Divorce, also Gulalai accusation of sexual harassment and Reham Khan book.


----------



## BHarwana

Update: Imran Khan will be going to China tomorrow. Many agreements will be signed the. Number of people in the delegation have also been increased.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057617648291340289


----------



## Salza

Imran khan address yet again means he is building up momentum for his upcoming trip to China. Or he is sacking federal minister Swati over the IJP mess ?


----------



## polanski

Love Imran Khan. Thanks for this one. I hope Pakistani understands and respect the people from diverse background.
Thanks for releasing Asia Bibi.


----------



## ghazi52

All rumors were put to rest after PM Imran Khan visited China. 1. China agreed to help Pakistan, a package is under discussion. 2. The visit set direction for next 5 years, agreed to hold 8th JCC of CPEC in a month. 3.China agreed to import more & FTA will be upgraded.


----------



## ghazi52

Shelter home project..............





__ https://www.facebook.com/





Prime Minister Imran Khan arrived in Lahore on Saturday to lay the foundation stone for a shelter project in the city — the first of five in Lahore.

These will be followed by shelters in other cities across the country, the premier shared on Twitter.








Imran Khan

✔@ImranKhanPTI

Today I laid the foundation for 1st of 5 shelters for the homeless in Lahore & one in Pindi to be followed by shelters in other cities. We are committed to building a social net for our poor citizens so everyone has a shelter over his/her head & access to health & education


29.5K
6:10 AM - Nov 10, 2018


"We are committed to building a social net for our poor citizens so everyone has a shelter over his/her head and access to health and education."

Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar accompanied the premier at the launching ceremony for the shelter house.

"Today, we are taking the first step for the welfare of the people," said PM Khan while speaking to the guests and media at the event.

The premier added that now that the country has come out of the crisis of repayment of loans, all efforts will be put in for initiating public-welfare projects.

He praised CM Buzdar for his work so far in the province. "I told him [CM Buzdar] once and he himself went and saw all the sites [for the shelter] and selected them. Work on the building has also started."

"Usman Buzdar was chosen as the Chief Minister of Punjab so that the marginalised areas of southern Punjab could be brought at par with the developed areas."

PM Khan announced that in seven to ten days, the government would launch its project for the alleviation of poverty, which would be "unlike any other in Pakistan".

He added that the package would be a coordinated effort of all organisations working towards the alleviation of poverty under one umbrella.

"We have said that we will present our full performance to the country in 100 days [since forming government]; the most important part of that is this poverty alleviation package."






PM Khan lays foundation stone of shelter house in Lahore on Saturday. ─ 

According to _Radio Pakistan_, the shelter building will be based upon a "state of the art" design with simplicity in order to improve its utility, besides availability of separate facilities to ensure best usage of the place.

It will also include construction of multi-purpose halls for imparting training and holding of public awareness programmes on vital social objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran Khan deposits precious watch gifted by Saudi Crown Prince*







ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan deposited a precious wrist watch gifted to him by the Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad Bin Salman to the Toshakhana.

The wrist watch, reportedly a Chopard, priced more than sixteen million, was gifted to the prime minister by the Saudi Crown Prince during a recent visit to the Kingdom.

According to a report on Imran Khan official Facebook page, the premier could have retained this precious gift by paying 10% of the price but he preferred not to.

A necklace donated by the Turkish First Lady to the flood victims in 2010 triggered controversy when the then PM Yousuf Raza Gilani kept it with himself and returned to the authorities after an inquiry.

The monetary limits upto which the gifts can be retained by the recipients are as follows:-


Gifts upto a value of Rs. 10,000/-(Rupees ten thousand only) may be retained free of cost by the recipient subject to the provision of these rules.

Gifts valued above Rs. 10,000/- may be allowed to be retained by the recipient on payment of 20% of the value exceeding the basic exemption of Rs.10,000/-.

 Gifts valued at Rs. 1.0 million or more shall not be retained by the recipient, except the President and the Head of the Government. However the recipient of gift comprising distinct articles but gifted in a single transaction having collective value of Rs. 1.0 million or more shall have an option to retain any article(s) upto the collective value of less than Rs. 1.0 million only subject to the condition that part of an article will not be allowed to be taken. This exemption shall however not be available in case of antiques and gifts of intrinsic historical value.

Different gift articles given by a single dignitary to a functionary at one occasion will be treated as single gift for the purpose of valuation.

The maximum monetary limit to be allowed for retention of gifts in one calendar year for any functionary other than the President or the Prime Minister should not exceed Rupees 2.5 million. However the gifts having value in excess of the limit of Rupees 2.5 million can be retained by the recipient on payment of 65% of the assessed value of the gifts.

The recipient should collect the gifts after payment of retention price within four months failing which it will become the property of the Toshakhana and will be disposed of as per Toshakhana Rules.


----------



## ghazi52

Sheikh Mohammad bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and the Prime Minister of UAE shakes hands with Prime Minister Imran Khan at Zabeel Palace, Dubai. — Photo courtesy His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum's Twitter








Prime Minister Imran Khan meets Sheikh Mohammad bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and the Prime Minister of UAE at Zabeel Palace, Dubai. — Photo courtesy His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum's Twitter


----------



## BHarwana

Prime Minister Imran Khan has reached Kuala Lumpur Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan & Malaysian PM Mahathir Mohamad reaffirm the commitment to strengthen bilateral partnership. Also Malaysian PM accepted the invitation of PM Imran Khan to visit Pakistan in March 2019


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran Khan Today Speech in Islamabad – 23rd November 2018


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's Prime Minister Imran Khan and Railways minister Sheikh Rasheed Inaugurate 4 new trains which include Sindh Express, Shah Abdul Latif Bhittai Express, Faisalabad Express and Rehman Baba Express. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Prime Minister Imran Khan and Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited North Waziristan. Key federal / provincial ministers, Governor KP and Chief Minister KP accompanied PM.


----------



## ghazi52

PM appreciated people of erstwhile FATA/ KP for courageously facing challenging & difficult times of terrorism. He hailed achievements of Pak Army, other security forces & intel agencies for their successful ops against terrorists. “A new Pakistan is in the making”, PM.(3 of 3).
























5:58 AM - 26 Nov 2018





















223 replies1,571 retweets4,763 likes


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran Khan Talk With Indian Journalist – 30th November 2018







*


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Excellent


----------



## saiyan0321

were you guys ever aware of this. I was researching around and found this news article of 1996 about shaukat khanum bombing during Benazir bhutto. I know musharraf trie to arrest imran but had no idea about benazir and her ban on shaukat khanum fund raising. I was very young back then so dont know much about it. How were the imran-pak govt relations back then?

About the Archive
This is a digitized version of an article from The Times’s print archive, before the start of online publication in 1996. To preserve these articles as they originally appeared, The Times does not alter, edit or update them.

Occasionally the digitization process introduces transcription errors or other problems. Please send reports of such problems to archive_feedback@nytimes.com.

A bomb exploded in Pakistan's only cancer hospital today, killing at least 6 people, wounding more than 30 and adding a grim twist to a personal and political feud that many Pakistanis say could have a profound impact on the country's future.

The bomb detonated in the city of Lahore at the Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Center, opened 16 months ago and dedicated to the memory of the mother of Pakistan's former cricket captain, Imran Khan. Mr. Khan, 43, has said in recent days that he is on the verge of starting a political movement to topple Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto, who was a fellow student with Mr. Khan at Oxford University 20 years ago.

The blast occurred shortly after noon today, a normal working day in Pakistan, when about 150 patients and relatives were gathered at the sprawling hospital complex. A correspondent for the BBC who reached the scene said the explosion left dead and wounded lying in pools of blood, with one outer wall of the hospital blown away. Hospital officials said that the dead included 2 children who were patients and that 10 of the wounded were in critical condition.

The incident came amid intensifying political violence in Pakistan. Mr. Khan, who gained widespread popularity among Pakistan's 130 million people when his team won cricket's world championship for the first time in 1992, has been sharply critical of the country's feuding political class, which he has described as "a culture of corruption and injustice."

Many of his criticisms have been aimed particularly at Prime Minister Bhutto, who Mr. Khan has accused of leading a Government obsessed with political vendettas and self-enrichment. Ms. Bhutto has responded by targeting Mr. Khan with income tax investigations, a ban on fund-raising events for the cancer hospital in schools and other Government-run institutions, and a blackout on reports about the hospital on the state-run broadcasting network.

Continue reading the main story

Advertisement

Continue reading the main story
After the explosion today, the 42-year-old Ms. Bhutto made her first visit to the hospital, calling the blast "a deplorable attack" and hinting that it might have been the work of loyalists of Pakistan's main opposition leader, Nawaz Sharif. Mr. Sharif, who has tried and failed to recruit Mr. Khan as an ally, denied the allegation.

Mr. Khan, who reached the hospital from his home in Lahore shortly after the attack, declined to say who he thought might have set the bomb. But he said the blast would not deter him from his political plans. "I want to tell those who want to scare me that neither will I be scared, nor will I turn back," he said. "I will move forward with greater determination."

Mr. Khan has stirred controversy in Pakistan for what his critics call hypocrisy. He has described the country's political elite as "brown Sahibs" -- meaning that their attitudes and life styles, in a Muslim country, mimicked those of the British rulers of colonial India. Opponents responded that Mr. Khan, during his cricket career, was one of the most photographed "playboys" of London's West End.

Last summer, Mr. Khan stunned many Pakistanis by marrying Jemima Goldsmith, now 22, who is the daughter of James Goldsmith, an Anglo-French business tycoon. After Muslim ceremonies in Paris and a civil wedding in London, Mrs. Khan, who adopted the Muslim name Haiqa and converted to Islam, made a home with Mr. Khan in Lahore.

But criticism of Mr. Khan seems to have made little impact. The $22 million needed to build the cancer hospital was raised in part on a tour in which Mr. Khan walked through Pakistan's slums and villages, accepting donations of a few rupees.

When Mr. Khan showed a visitor around the hospital two weeks ago, patients and relatives, some of whom had traveled hundreds of miles to the hospital, greeted him with cries of "Long Live the Great Khan!" A 28-year-old woman named Farzana, mother of a five-year-old boy undergoing chemotherapy for lymphoma, said she was illiterate and had never voted, but would if Mr. Khan were a candidate. "He might be our next Prime Minister," she said. "We all adore him."

https://www.nytimes.com/1996/04/15/...in-pakistan-political-feud-is-heating-up.html


Apparently the bombing missed imran. 

This highlights how messed up Pakistan politics is and has been. 

@Zibago @Arsalan @Indus Pakistan @Irfan Baloch @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

saiyan0321 said:


> were you guys ever aware of this. I was researching around and found this news article of 1996 about shaukat khanum bombing during Benazir bhutto. I know musharraf trie to arrest imran but had no idea about benazir and her ban on shaukat khanum fund raising. I was very young back then so dont know much about it. How were the imran-pak govt relations back then?
> 
> About the Archive
> This is a digitized version of an article from The Times’s print archive, before the start of online publication in 1996. To preserve these articles as they originally appeared, The Times does not alter, edit or update them.
> 
> Occasionally the digitization process introduces transcription errors or other problems. Please send reports of such problems to archive_feedback@nytimes.com.
> 
> A bomb exploded in Pakistan's only cancer hospital today, killing at least 6 people, wounding more than 30 and adding a grim twist to a personal and political feud that many Pakistanis say could have a profound impact on the country's future.
> 
> The bomb detonated in the city of Lahore at the Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Center, opened 16 months ago and dedicated to the memory of the mother of Pakistan's former cricket captain, Imran Khan. Mr. Khan, 43, has said in recent days that he is on the verge of starting a political movement to topple Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto, who was a fellow student with Mr. Khan at Oxford University 20 years ago.
> 
> The blast occurred shortly after noon today, a normal working day in Pakistan, when about 150 patients and relatives were gathered at the sprawling hospital complex. A correspondent for the BBC who reached the scene said the explosion left dead and wounded lying in pools of blood, with one outer wall of the hospital blown away. Hospital officials said that the dead included 2 children who were patients and that 10 of the wounded were in critical condition.
> 
> The incident came amid intensifying political violence in Pakistan. Mr. Khan, who gained widespread popularity among Pakistan's 130 million people when his team won cricket's world championship for the first time in 1992, has been sharply critical of the country's feuding political class, which he has described as "a culture of corruption and injustice."
> 
> Many of his criticisms have been aimed particularly at Prime Minister Bhutto, who Mr. Khan has accused of leading a Government obsessed with political vendettas and self-enrichment. Ms. Bhutto has responded by targeting Mr. Khan with income tax investigations, a ban on fund-raising events for the cancer hospital in schools and other Government-run institutions, and a blackout on reports about the hospital on the state-run broadcasting network.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> After the explosion today, the 42-year-old Ms. Bhutto made her first visit to the hospital, calling the blast "a deplorable attack" and hinting that it might have been the work of loyalists of Pakistan's main opposition leader, Nawaz Sharif. Mr. Sharif, who has tried and failed to recruit Mr. Khan as an ally, denied the allegation.
> 
> Mr. Khan, who reached the hospital from his home in Lahore shortly after the attack, declined to say who he thought might have set the bomb. But he said the blast would not deter him from his political plans. "I want to tell those who want to scare me that neither will I be scared, nor will I turn back," he said. "I will move forward with greater determination."
> 
> Mr. Khan has stirred controversy in Pakistan for what his critics call hypocrisy. He has described the country's political elite as "brown Sahibs" -- meaning that their attitudes and life styles, in a Muslim country, mimicked those of the British rulers of colonial India. Opponents responded that Mr. Khan, during his cricket career, was one of the most photographed "playboys" of London's West End.
> 
> Last summer, Mr. Khan stunned many Pakistanis by marrying Jemima Goldsmith, now 22, who is the daughter of James Goldsmith, an Anglo-French business tycoon. After Muslim ceremonies in Paris and a civil wedding in London, Mrs. Khan, who adopted the Muslim name Haiqa and converted to Islam, made a home with Mr. Khan in Lahore.
> 
> But criticism of Mr. Khan seems to have made little impact. The $22 million needed to build the cancer hospital was raised in part on a tour in which Mr. Khan walked through Pakistan's slums and villages, accepting donations of a few rupees.
> 
> When Mr. Khan showed a visitor around the hospital two weeks ago, patients and relatives, some of whom had traveled hundreds of miles to the hospital, greeted him with cries of "Long Live the Great Khan!" A 28-year-old woman named Farzana, mother of a five-year-old boy undergoing chemotherapy for lymphoma, said she was illiterate and had never voted, but would if Mr. Khan were a candidate. "He might be our next Prime Minister," she said. "We all adore him."
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/1996/04/15/...in-pakistan-political-feud-is-heating-up.html
> 
> 
> Apparently the bombing missed imran.
> 
> This highlights how messed up Pakistan politics is and has been.
> 
> @Zibago @Arsalan @Indus Pakistan @Irfan Baloch @waz


time for a new thread


----------



## Indus Pakistan

saiyan0321 said:


> "He might be our next Prime Minister,"


Yep !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Imran Khan going to Qatar this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

IK government must pass a bill against yellow journalism. It’s important to control wrong and incomplete information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wasim Raja's wedding reception

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

PTI minister Azam Sawati resigned, while criminal cases against him are underway in Supreme Court.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Murad saeed might be made federal minister.


----------



## mingle

BATMAN said:


> PTI minister Azam Sawati resigned, while criminal cases against him are underway in Supreme Court.


What crime he committed ?? Money laundering, loot plunder?? It was a simple case say thank U to him altleast he resigned ppl don't resign here even after conviction.



ghazi52 said:


>


Aik dafa used to hogaye to every thing will be fine. Bad habits takes time to fade but they will eventually.


----------



## ghazi52

*Ball rolling for Research Varsity at PM House*









ISLAMABAD: The ministry of federal education and professional training has set the ball rolling towards the establishment of a research university at the Prime Minister's House as announced by Prime Minister Imran Khan.

According to an official in the know, the ministry, which handles the matters on education in the centre in the current post-devolution regime, made PC-1 for the establishment of the Islamabad National University over 30 acres of land and processed it for mandatory approval. There is a high likelihood of the premier laying the foundation stone for the university later this month.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Khan & Nawab
Imran Khan with Nawab Falahudin Abbasi at Sadiq-Garh Palace, Dera Nawab Sahab in 1990

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan inaugurates university at PM House*


December 21, 2018





Prime Minister Imran Khan speaks at conference in Shanghai. PHOTO:AFP

Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurated the Islamabad National University at the PM House in the federal capital on Friday.

The educational institute will be housed in the premises of the PM House and other institutes and departments of the university will be added over time in the extensive grounds of the property, Education Minister Shafqat Mehmood said during the inauguration ceremony.

Prime Minister Imran Khan, addressing the ceremony, said the purpose of establishing a university in the PM House is to signal the need for education and human development if Pakistan is to develop and progress as a nation. He added that the PTI government prioritises education and the gap between the government and the public should be lessened.

The premier also emphasised the need for higher education institutions of excellence and said funds recovered by the state through the accountability process would be channelled into developing the education.

“The overall level of education will be improved during PTI’s tenure,” said the prime minister and assured the Higher Education Commission of the government’s full support.

“Establishing the institute and the university is a fulfilment of PM Imran Khan’s commitment to turn palatial official residences into facilities for public use,” said Mehmood. He added it also reflects the government’s strong committment to the cause of education.

Mehmood said the objective of the conference is to seek the advice of its guests in assigning the task of researching development for the government to the new institution.

Foreign diplomats including the Chinese ambassador were present at the opening.

PM Imran had first announced his intention to convert the PM House into an educational institution and governor houses into public parks during his campaign trail. Following his victory in 2018 general elections, he reiterated the promise in his success speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lucky Breeze

Tery surat py nahi hum to teri saadgi py marty hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*'This is Naya Pakistan. A picture is worth more than a 1000 words': PM Imran captions Usman Buzdar's picture*










Prime Minister Imran Khan chose Usman Buzdar to lead the country's largest province after winning elections in July.

Since then, he has backed the Punjab Chief Minister despite facing criticism from media.

Khan even went on to call him "Wasim Akram Plus" in one of his speeches and expressed the hope that the man from south Punjab has all what it needs to lead the province.

One more sign of how much optimistic the premier is about his choice in Punjab and how much he trusts him to bring the change his party promised to vothers , Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday shared a picture of Usman Buzdar on Twitter and captioned it "This is Naya Pakistan. A picture is worth more than a 1000 words .

View image on Twitter





Imran Khan

✔@ImranKhanPTI

This is Naya Pakistan. A picture is worth more than a 1000 words
1:28 AM - Dec 27, 2018

In the picture, the Punjab chief minister is seen sitting with villagers on a sofa while listening to their issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lucky Breeze

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Happy New Year 2019


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

Pakistan has too many News channels and media is out of control, fixing it should be the top priority of the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Major Geoffrey Douglas Langlands at Aitchison College Lahore in 1964
(Imran Khan standing sixth from left in fourth row)







Quaid-e-Azam putting the medal round the neck of young Geoffrey Douglas Langlands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

President of Pakistan a simple man, sat with me on the stairs while having a casual & informal conversation at Governor house today.
*Imran Ismail*
‏

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

HRH Prince Fahd Bin Sultan Bin Abdul Aziz Al Saud, Governor of Tabuk called on Prime Minister Imran Khan at Prime Minister’s Office today.


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084796074433368064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084796074433368064


----------



## ghazi52

HRH Prince Fahd Bin Sultan Bin Abdul Aziz Al Saud, Governor of Tabuk called on Prime Minister Imran Khan at Prime Minister’s Office yesterday and gifted a Gold Plated Rifle to PM Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zibago

A high approval rating among the under 30 is very telling
@PakSword @RealNapster @Moonlight @Syed1. 
But whats wrong with the over 50?
The whole blasphemy debate has pissed them off the most
@Indus Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

Zibago said:


> A high approval rating among the under 30 is very telling
> @PakSword @RealNapster @Moonlight @Syed1.
> But whats wrong with the over 50?
> The whole blasphemy debate has pissed them off the most
> @Indus Pakistan



Change is permanent , still hard to accept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Sixth convocation of the Namal College *

Prime Minister Imran Khan returned to the town on Sunday to *speak his heart out on some of the topics* he is most urgently confronted with.

The occasion was the sixth convocation of the Namal College and much of his speech sought to enlighten the audience on how best to establish democracy in the county. As a consequence, both Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and Mian Nawaz Sharif were summarily assigned to the basket of suspicious items in the prime minister’s book — having been prodded on the path to power by military dictators, though with Bhutto having at least made some effort of his own as compared to Mr Sharif’s comfortable journey to the top.

The speech made what appeared to be a mandatory mention about how other countries had punished their corrupt. And as proof of how unhappy he is with the recent criticism of his handpicked Punjab chief minister of Punjab, Mr Khan profusely praised Mr Usman Buzdar, predicting his choice would emerge as the best chief executive of the province — unlike his predecessor, Shahbaz Sharif, for whom the prime minister reserved the harshest words, even stronger than his censure for the Zardari duo of the PPP.

The reasons given for Mr Buzdar’s pre-eminence were simple: he shuns protocol, is not corrupt and would not misuse his office for amassing wealth; he is cognisant of issues and is in the best position to tackle them.

This was a speech made in anger, a riposte to all kinds of criticism that has been heaped on the PTI government. But the prime minister’s words were not suited to the occasion. They would have been more appropriate for a jalsa, perhaps even a heated exchange in parliament. It did nonetheless capture the combative mood that the government is in at the moment and provided further insight into how Mr Khan wants to set the pace and direction for his idea of a safe, lasting and efficient democracy that can deliver to the people at large.

There was never any shortage of evidence about the fighting qualities of the person behind the prime minister. He has been congratulating us about the raw material that we are blessed with. But, instead of heaping opprobrium on rival politicians and defending his own, perhaps his next speech should be more to the point about the ways in which we can use these resources at our disposal.


----------



## ghazi52

'Don't set making money as your life goal,' PM Khan advises graduating students at Namal College..


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## El Sidd

Invite Yogi before elections in India.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090849562653126656


----------



## ghazi52

1996

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

once we're done with stupid memes and pics, I'd like to ask a pertinent question: What is IK/PTI doing for the upcoming provincial elections in FATA? Or is he going to be stupid again and have a 'seat adjustment' with ptm and other assorted communists?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The Prime Minister was warmly received by Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi, upon arrival at Royal Air wing Dubai, UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

There is a bagawat within PTI, unclean PTI MNAs and ministers don’t want ihtesab. Some are already working with PPP and PMLN to topple IK government. They will start with Punjab government. If things get any worse, IK might dissolve assembly.


----------



## Zibago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096997670500093952Why is central Punjab such a hard rock to crack?
I mean my nanka is Sialkot but i still dont understand it
@Arsalan @Moonlight @Sher Shah Awan


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Zibago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096997670500093952Why is central Punjab such a hard rock to crack?
> I mean my nanka is Sialkot but i still dont understand it
> @Arsalan @Moonlight @Sher Shah Awan




Only Allah can give these people Hidaayat


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Pakistani E

Zibago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096997670500093952Why is central Punjab such a hard rock to crack?
> I mean my nanka is Sialkot but i still dont understand it
> @Arsalan @Moonlight @Sher Shah Awan



Pata nahi yar. I also have distant relations in Okara. All noonies to the core, and interestingly, very sectarian.


----------



## Zibago

Sher Shah Awan said:


> Pata nahi yar. I also have distant relations in Okara. All noonies to the core, and interestingly, very sectarian.


Okara to waisey docaiton key liye mashoor hy so understandable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Zibago said:


> Okara to waisey docaiton key liye mashoor hy so understandable



Cattle breeders by day, dacoits by night. Proper Pakistani Superheroes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Sher Shah Awan said:


> Cattle breeders by day, dacoits by night. Proper Pakistani Superheroes.


With the most crude accent 
It's impossible to sound sophisticated in that accent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Zibago said:


> With the most crude accent
> It's impossible to sound sophisticated in that accent



Hahah, now I'm going to have to get one of them to say "sophisticated".


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098645010977824768


----------



## AHMED85

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=240306096924987





[emoji848]


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Prime Minister Imran Khan at PM Office. 
Security situation was discussed during the meeting.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

People from all walks of life in Bajaur tribal district have lauded Prime Minister Imran Khan for announcing numerous uplift projects and schemes for the region during his visit to the district yesterday.

Talking to Radio Pakistan’s Bajaur correspondent, tribal elders, political and social activists and local lawmakers have termed the Prime Minister's visit to the district a historic and successful.

They said the Prime Minister's visit and address to a public gathering have won the heart of local inhabitants.


----------



## ghazi52

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/447757-pti-releases-first-patriotic-rap-song-on-pakistan-day


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AMG_12

ghazi52 said:


>


Do we have a separate thread for President of Pakistan? if not, we need one since now we have a working president. @Dubious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Game.Invade said:


> Do we have a separate thread for President of Pakistan? if not, we need one since now we have a working president. @Dubious


Dont really see him much in news to be honest!
But when he does come in, he gets his own threads...


----------



## ghazi52

Coming in your town..............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran announces Rs162 billion package for Karachi*







KARACHI: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Saturday announced Rs162 billion package for Karachi, stressing the need for a chalking out a master- plan for nation's commercial hub.

The prime minister said as many as 18 projects would be undertaken under Karachi package including 10 for transport.

"A master-plan is required to solve the problems facing Karachi," the premier said at a press briefing.

Prime minister Khan also underscored the need for vertical development in order to stop expansion of the city which he said become an obstacle in providing basic amenities. 

He said the government would also construction of high-rise buildings in the city to restrain the expansion. 

"Karachi seems like a concrete slab," he said and urged the Sindh government to preserve green areas in the city.

"There is a need to stop Karachi from further expansion," he said, adding that his government would hammer out a master-plan. 

Talking about water shortage, he said no campaign was launched in the Karachi to save water. He said big water reservoir could be built by saving water.

He said Karachi's development was vital for the development of the entire country . 

The prime minister said the Sindh government was responsible for looking after the city.

The prime minister also inaugurated Bagh Ibn-e-Qasim and lauded Karachi Mayor Waseem Akhtar for launching the project.

The Prime Minister, who is on a two-day visit to the metropolis, will also hold important meeting regarding development projects in the city.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Windjammer said:


>



I have loved this photo.

It clearly shows a great relationship between IK and Army. A great omen for Pakistan.


----------



## El Sidd

Conqueror said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Post and share everything related to PTI, Imran Khan's political carrier, campaigns and events coming ahead.
> 
> *Website:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf
> *Facebook:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf [Offical page] | Facebook
> *Twitter:* PTI - Twitter
> *YouTube:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf - YouTube
> 
> "All our national life stooges of the past and present colonial masters have led us. Their contribution has been merely to mortgage our children's future and short change our dignity by making compromises under the guise of the much-abused supreme national interest."
> 
> Our Ideology
> 
> As a nation we cannot progress as long as our economy depends on handouts from international lenders and donors. The policies of international lenders have strangulated the capacity of the ordinary citizen to live a life of dignity. We must strive for self-reliance. The goal of self-reliance does not in any way imply that we isolate ourselves from the global economy. It only shows our conviction that by restoring the trust of the people in public institutions we can harness their potential and mobilize them for a better tomorrow.
> 
> We offer a new and credible leadership that is committed to restoring Pakistan's political and economic sovereignty by building a new bond of trust between the government and the people. Only through the active participation of the people can we collectively mobilize our human and material resources to forge ahead on the road to a confident and self-reliant nation.
> 
> We are committed to political stability through credible democracy, transparency in government and accountability of leadership. We believe in federalism and functional autonomy to the provinces.
> 
> We strive a moderate society that banishes hatred and religious bigotry. We are focused on addressing the root causes of religious extremism, which are injustice, poverty, unemployment, and illiteracy while Islam and the Two-Nation Theory remain the bedrock of Pakistan's foundations, religious dogma must not be used to whip up passions to create fear in society. On the contrary, a truly Islamic society advocates tolerance, moderation and freedom to practice the religion of one's choice without fear. Sectarianism is a curse that must be eliminated from society.
> 
> Our family values bind society. We must preserve and strengthen them, as they are our strengths for the future. Despite the grinding poverty and injustice, it is the structure of the family that keeps the social fabric intact. Mere passing laws do not change ground realities that force parents to send their children to work. We cannot ignore the present dismal of the children in terms of their right to healthcare, nutrition, and education. Our mothers need to be healthy and educated to properly nurture our young.
> 
> An Islamic Society must care for its senior citizens who are most vulnerable. They need special attention and care as not only are they vulnerable, but also most valuable and yet most neglected part of society.
> 
> Pakistan is a great experiment in nurturing and sustaining political unity among diverse people based on common ideology. Despite the common strands of national unity, we have rich and diverse cultures, including those of the religious minorities. Cultural and ethnic diversity doesn't bring discord but makes our society rich and tolerant. We must nurture and allow every opportunity for this diversity of culture and traditions to flourish.
> 
> Our Mission
> 
> To establish a just society based on humane values while continuously upholding the self-esteem of the nation. The PTI will restore the sovereign and inalienable right of the people to choose political and economic options in accordance with our social, cultural, and religious values. We are broad-based movement for change whose mission is to create a free society based on justice. We know that national renewal is only possible if people are truly free.
> 
> Our leadership approaches the people with sincerity and a sense of history and we pledge to commitment to:
> 
> Freedom from Political, Economic and Mental Slavery - A self reliant modern Islamic Republic
> Freedom from Injustice - Inexpensive and quick dispensation of justice
> Freedom from Poverty - 50 percent increase in per capita income in 5 years
> Freedom from Unemployment - Two million new jobs every year
> Freedom from Homelessness - 2.0 lac new housing units every year and complete ownership right to millions living in Katchi Abadis
> Freedom from Illiteracy - Full literacy in 5 years
> Freedom to Generate Wealth
> Freedom from Fear - Complete Freedom of thought and expression
> Freedom for Women - Free education up to Matric for girls from poor households.
> Equal right for minorities - no religious discrimination
> 
> Hope a better Pakistan - JOIN US:
> 
> Member Registration



Funniest thing i have ever read on this website. You have conquered 'Humor'


----------



## ghazi52

Shortly after, Tareen via Twitter took a swipe at Qureshi, saying: "There is only one man in my life whom I consider my leader and to whom I am answerable. His name is Imran Khan."




Jahangir Khan Tareen

✔@JahangirKTareen

There's only one man in my life whom I consider my leader & to whom I'm answerable. His name is Imran Khan. I've stood by his side through thick and thin and will continue to do so till my last breath, IA. What others may say for their own strange reasons does not concern me .

6:13 AM - Apr 1, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

3,585 people are talking about this

"I have stood by his side through thick and thin and will continue to do so till my last breath, _IA_. What others may say for their own strange reasons does not concern me," he added, without naming Qureshi.

PTI leader and cabinet member Faisal Vawda lent support to Tareen, saying that he sits in official meetings on the insistence of cabinet members, including himself.

"He has selflessly done a lot for the party, we respect him as a senior colleague and learn from his expertise. Nobody in the party can dictate us, the prime minister is our leader and we take instructions from him only," he added.




Faisal Vawda@FaisalVawdaPTI
JKT sits in official meetings on the insistence of cabinet members including myself.He has selflessly done a lot for the party,we respect him as a senior colleague & learn from his expertise.Nobody in the party can DICTATE us, PM is our leader & we take instructions from him only.


3,430
7:07 AM - Apr 1, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Khan listed 9th famous leader on Twitter *
April 4, 2019


Prime Minister Imran Khan becomes the 9th famed leader on microblogging website Twitter.

According to the numbers and stats all over the world in politics, history, science, technology, the spectator index on Twitter has issued the list of world’s most renowned leaders in which PM Imran Khan with 9.4 million followers and has easily come number 9th on the list.

Many users did take to Twitter to comment on the list and state that Barrack Obama should be number 1 as he has 105 million followers but keeping in mind that he is not a current leader or is not serving in capacity of any government is why he has been kept off that list.


----------



## jupiter2007

It’s do or die for PTI. Pakistan need major drastic changes to fix the things. President and PM, both will have to use their power to bring require constitutional changes to send all corruption and money laundering cases to special military court, make NAB more powerful and restructuring FBR or introduce brand new tax collections system 1000 times better than FBR.


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan ka Inqalbi Billion Tree Tsunami Ana Wali Naslo Ko Sehat Mand Mahool Fariham Karya Gaa*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


>



Here's the tax payers money being spent on King for nothing.

Title of this thread should be ''U Turn desk'' or ''Rupee devaluation desk'' ''Stock exchange crash desk'' etc.





__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## iLION12345_1

Where were you when Mamnoon and Nawaz got this same treatment? Or when they wasted billions making metro busses while not providing medicines to the common man or when they went on useless foreign trips. Yes imran does the same, he goes on trips.. But if you’ve read the news lately, they still have saved millions in austerity measures. Imran does a lot. But he doesn’t show it. He doesn’t do shit that the country doesn’t need either. What is this show of hypocrisy. 
I’ll give you the best example on ground. Which sadly the media doesn’t show since he cut their useless budget in much needed austerity measures. Medicines of folic acid, whine weren’t even available in Nawaz’s era because the common man couldn’t afford or reach them, because the government didn’t provide them. Guess how it’s been since imran came? Free. It is the cheapest medicine in the world yet the most important. And Nawaz declares it unnecessary.
Oh and lastly. That carriage and horses and maintained by the Mona Remount Depot Of the military and are part of military ceremonies. The government doesn’t control them. Thanks. 
I’ve been skeptical of all the political parties. I didn’t vote for any. But hypocrisy is hypocrisy in whatever form. I could give more examples. But what’s the point. 


BATMAN said:


> Here's the tax payers money being spent on King for nothing.
> 
> Title of this thread should be ''U Turn desk'' or ''Rupee devaluation desk'' ''Stock exchange crash desk'' etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

iLION12345_1 said:


> Where were you when Mamnoon and Nawaz got this same treatment? Or when they wasted billions making metro busses while not providing medicines to the common man or when they went on useless foreign trips. Yes imran does the same, he goes on trips.. But if you’ve read the news lately, they still have saved millions in austerity measures. Imran does a lot. But he doesn’t show it. He doesn’t do shit that the country doesn’t need either. What is this show of hypocrisy.
> I’ll give you the best example on ground. Which sadly the media doesn’t show since he cut their useless budget in much needed austerity measures. Medicines of folic acid, whine weren’t even available in Nawaz’s era because the common man couldn’t afford or reach them, because the government didn’t provide them. Guess how it’s been since imran came? Free. It is the cheapest medicine in the world yet the most important. And Nawaz declares it unnecessary.
> Oh and lastly. That carriage and horses and maintained by the Mona Remount Depot Of the military and are part of military ceremonies. The government doesn’t control them. Thanks.
> I’ve been skeptical of all the political parties. I didn’t vote for any. But hypocrisy is hypocrisy in whatever form. I could give more examples. But what’s the point.



What are you blabbering?

Wese PTI voter se bara dheit dunia me peda nahi howa.

Begairti ki bhi koi intiha hoti he.... for heaven's sake stop defending someone, who is raping Pakistan economy on minutely basis.
100 arab ki jangla bus... mazak he BC. Tum ko koi puchne wala nahi!

Judiciary is openly returning favor back to Imran Khan for his efforts of restoring Ifitkhar choodary. Legally IK can be disqualified on basis of one U turn.
Musharraf took U turn on his personal travel plans, and he was disqualified.
BC yahoodi agent ki Pakistan me value dekho aur eik EX Ghazi ke value deko!
What example are we setting here?

As far Nawaz is concerned, Imran Khan forged alliance with Nawaz and BB in London against Musharraf regime.

Now again Nawaz Sharif is released, after all the hard work of JIT at the backdrop of Panama leaks. All the hard work of Sheikh Rashid is watered down.
Zardari is not even arrested despite abundance of evidence, do i need to blame all of interior ministry or only the minister........?


----------



## ghazi52

Three in one..


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> Three in one..



PTI should do bit more than this.
100 arab jangla bus is a fact and should be probed as well.
Law shall treat all equally.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## iLION12345_1

BATMAN said:


> What are you blabbering?
> 
> Wese PTI voter se bara dheit dunia me peda nahi howa.
> 
> Begairti ki bhi koi intiha hoti he.... for heaven's sake stop defending someone, who is raping Pakistan economy on minutely basis.
> 100 arab ki jangla bus... mazak he BC. Tum ko koi puchne wala nahi!
> 
> Judiciary is openly returning favor back to Imran Khan for his efforts of restoring Ifitkhar choodary. Legally IK can be disqualified on basis of one U turn.
> Musharraf took U turn on his personal travel plans, and he was disqualified.
> BC yahoodi agent ki Pakistan me value dekho aur eik EX Ghazi ke value deko!
> What example are we setting here?
> 
> As far Nawaz is concerned, Imran Khan forged alliance with Nawaz and BB in London against Musharraf regime.
> 
> Now again Nawaz Sharif is released, after all the hard work of JIT at the backdrop of Panama leaks. All the hard work of Sheikh Rashid is watered down.
> Zardari is not even arrested despite abundance of evidence, do i need to blame all of interior ministry or only the minister........?


Again the same useless stuff I’ve read in the past years. If you had taken the time to read my post. Or knew how to read without jumping to keyboard warrior tactics, you’d have seen that;
1. I didn’t vote for any party, that includes PTI.
2. I was calling out hypocrisy and not political jabs which won’t effect any party since they’re on a Defence forum that none of them will ever read.
That being said. This post had the same amount of hypocrisy.
I mentioned an on ground fact which I’ve seen with my own eyes. I think free medicines> free WiFi and and a metro bus.Why were these schemes continued by PTI if they’re useless? Maybe because millions had already been pumped into them and it’d be an even bigger waste to stop it? Maybe that’d make them look like absolute anti-Pakistani idiots? Because that’s just how Pakistani people are, they’ll hate both options when they’re picked. Sadly.
And just to make it clear, I still don’t think PTI has done enough at all. Not even close, they’ve done nothing big yet that makes them stand out from the rest of the parties. But something is better than nothing. And I unlike blind “youthias” and “patwaris” I see that his circumstances weren’t favorable enough to do most of what we want him to.
Zardari needs to go to jail.
Nawaz needs to stay in jail.
If Imran khan has Legally done something wrong than he needs to go to jail. In fact some of his ministers definitely need to go there. 
As for Musharraf, I don’t usually like to comment on him because I’m unsure how I feel about him. But I think he was good up until the end where things went south, he did a lot more for this economy than a lot of people. His legal issues are a web of understood things. Not understood things, conspiracy theories and the usual Pakistani legal system sprinkled in.
As for the “yahoodi agent” and “U turn this and U turn that” crap. Please mate, take a break and read your own post and tell me how serious and sane that sounds. It only made me laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


>



Good job, finally the evidence in PTI hands. Now PTI shall arrest them all.


----------



## BATMAN

iLION12345_1 said:


> Again the same useless stuff I’ve read in the past years. If you had taken the time to read my post. Or knew how to read without jumping to keyboard warrior tactics, you’d have seen that;
> 1. I didn’t vote for any party, that includes PTI.
> 2. I was calling out hypocrisy and not political jabs which won’t effect any party since they’re on a Defence forum that none of them will ever read.
> That being said. This post had the same amount of hypocrisy.
> I mentioned an on ground fact which I’ve seen with my own eyes. I think free medicines> free WiFi and and a metro bus.Why were these schemes continued by PTI if they’re useless? Maybe because millions had already been pumped into them and it’d be an even bigger waste to stop it? Maybe that’d make them look like absolute anti-Pakistani idiots? Because that’s just how Pakistani people are, they’ll hate both options when they’re picked. Sadly.
> And just to make it clear, I still don’t think PTI has done enough at all. Not even close, they’ve done nothing big yet that makes them stand out from the rest of the parties. But something is better than nothing. And I unlike blind “youthias” and “patwaris” I see that his circumstances weren’t favorable enough to do most of what we want him to.
> Zardari needs to go to jail.
> Nawaz needs to stay in jail.
> If Imran khan has Legally done something wrong than he needs to go to jail. In fact some of his ministers definitely need to go there.
> As for Musharraf, I don’t usually like to comment on him because I’m unsure how I feel about him. But I think he was good up until the end where things went south, he did a lot more for this economy than a lot of people. His legal issues are a web of understood things. Not understood things, conspiracy theories and the usual Pakistani legal system sprinkled in.
> As for the “yahoodi agent” and “U turn this and U turn that” crap. Please mate, take a break and read your own post and tell me how serious and sane that sounds. It only made me laugh.



When IK and Zardari can't be trialed on basis of article 62/63, than trialing anyone else does not set any good example of Insaf, especially when Insaf party is planning to dissolve article 62/63 with support of Zardari. How clever of both.

We always criticized Nawaz for behaving like King, but the new one behaves like Pharo but it's all acceptable.
Remember the example of SSP Gondal, he was insulted by an ordinary barati of Imran Khan. 
Today Gondal is out of police service and culprit IG is serving IK's clean buddy Zardari.

Austarity my foot:
How is public benefited from austerity?
Have you not seen IK using helicopter to commute between bani gala and PM house? Have you not seen IK using Maybach?
besides, austerity govt. is making records of waste on projects, running under their charge:
https://www.dawn.com/news/1473563

On Hypocracy, i have posted plenty of examples in videos above.... those are not complied by me.

On Jewism, do you remember IK taking oath? followed by taking guard of (dis)honor? Can IK tell what religion his children follow? this includes his step children and unclaimed ones as well.

IK is a security risk, specially when one review his team.
There are plenty of retired smart and patriotic generals, why didn't he choose one for the post of President? or interior ministry! He's surely upto something, he's been advised from out side.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## jupiter2007

IK government must do something about media.
1) stop the fake news by handing over heavy fines to the channels
2) if the news channels don’t stop after 3 times, PEMRA should ask channel to stop airing that show and channel doesn’t stop, it should Bebe banned for 30 days.
3) stop issuing license to new news channels.
4) Government should add More entertainment and sports channels.


----------



## iLION12345_1

BATMAN said:


> When IK and Zardari can't be trialed on basis of article 62/63, than trialing anyone else does not set any good example of Insaf, especially when Insaf party is planning to dissolve article 62/63 with support of Zardari. How clever of both.
> 
> We always criticized Nawaz for behaving like King, but the new one behaves like Pharo but it's all acceptable.
> Remember the example of SSP Gondal, he was insulted by an ordinary barati of Imran Khan.
> Today Gondal is out of police service and culprit IG is serving IK's clean buddy Zardari.
> 
> Austarity my foot:
> How is public benefited from austerity?
> Have you not seen IK using helicopter to commute between bani gala and PM house? Have you not seen IK using Maybach?
> besides, austerity govt. is making records of waste on projects, running under their charge:
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1473563
> 
> On Hypocracy, i have posted plenty of examples in videos above.... those are not complied by me.
> 
> On Jewism, do you remember IK taking oath? followed by taking guard of (dis)honor? Can IK tell what religion his children follow? this includes his step children and unclaimed ones as well.
> 
> IK is a security risk, specially when one review his team.
> There are plenty of retired smart and patriotic generals, why didn't he choose one for the post of President? or interior ministry! He's surely upto something, he's been advised from out side.


Since that message was much more composed, I finally understand your point and I say those are all completely viable. But that’s all what we’ve been crying about for ages. Just under a different suit. I don’t go into conspiracies and politics that deep to comment further, but I can see where you’re coming from. A person like me just sees what’s on ground until I absolutely Have to find out what something is about so I don’t make a wrong decision.
There’s a lot of things PTI is doing wrong or has to do wrong because many times being right gets you killed in Pakistan. But like I mentioned earlier. Same demon in a different suit from all the previous governments then. Maybe in 5 years time they’ll turn out to be slightly better? Maybe they won’t. What difference does it make by speaking here I guess. Unless we’re given a proper platform. All we can do is not let our voices get suppressed and hope for the best. Sorry if I got a little heated earlier.


----------



## El Sidd

Your political party is 'this' close to being declared a national security issue due to incompetency facing bankruptcy and war.


----------



## fisher1

jupiter2007 said:


> IK government must do something about media.
> 1) stop the fake news by handing over heavy fines to the channels
> 2) if the news channels don’t stop after 3 times, PEMRA should ask channel to stop airing that show and channel doesn’t stop, it should Bebe banned for 30 days.
> 3) stop issuing license to new news channels.
> 4) Government should add More entertainment and sports channels.



You would've been happy in Italy in Mussolini era


----------



## El Sidd

I lol you !!


----------



## Moonlight

@PakSword what the hell just happened? Resignation from Asad Umar is the decision no sane supporter gonna defend. 
8 months are nothing when the task is to fix economy that was on ventilator for last 30 years. 
Ugh’ this speaks of poor decision making skills & that can ge very damaging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Tariq

Moonlight said:


> @PakSword what the hell just happened? Resignation from Asad Umar is the decision no sane supporter gonna defend.
> 8 months are nothing when the task is to fix economy that was on ventilator for last 30 years.
> Ugh’ this speaks of poor decision making skills & that can ge very damaging.


It shows the end of current gov and our hopes. Buzdar is the winner...


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Moonlight said:


> @PakSword what the hell just happened? Resignation from Asad Umar is the decision no sane supporter gonna defend.
> 8 months are nothing when the task is to fix economy that was on ventilator for last 30 years.
> Ugh’ this speaks of poor decision making skills & that can ge very damaging.



Well this was way beyond disappointing.....



Ali Tariq said:


> It shows the end of current gov and our hopes. Buzdar is the winner...


I would comment if i wasn't so dumbfounded by what just happened....


----------



## Moonlight

Ali Tariq said:


> It shows the end of current gov and our hopes. Buzdar is the winner...



I never liked this Buzdar guy & all most everyone opposed this decision of PM. But he is still in his office. and Asad Umar is one of the reason I support PTI. 
Bus chawal mar de h



M.AsfandYar said:


> Well this was way beyond disappointing.....
> 
> 
> I would comment if i wasn't so dumbfounded by what just happened....



It was the worst decision so far & no on was with him in his press conference


----------



## PakSword

Moonlight said:


> @PakSword what the hell just happened? Resignation from Asad Umar is the decision no sane supporter gonna defend.
> 8 months are nothing when the task is to fix economy that was on ventilator for last 30 years.
> Ugh’ this speaks of poor decision making skills & that can ge very damaging.


Remember I wrote a hypothetical story the other day? I was busy in a fraud investigation otherwise I would have opened a separate thread... This was expected.. and this is expected from the whole cabinet... unless we find crude oil...


----------



## Moonlight

PakSword said:


> Remember I wrote a hypothetical story the other day? I was busy in a fraud investigation otherwise I would have opened a separate thread... This was expected.. and this is expected from the whole cabinet... unless we find crude oil...



I do remember & it was the first thing I thought about. 

PTI needs to stop taking media so serious & if they continue making decisions based on media discussions, I fear for the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Moonlight said:


> I do remember & it was the first thing I thought about.
> 
> PTI needs to stop taking media so serious & if they continue making decisions based on media discussions, I fear for the future.


We should fear for our future even if media is quiet.. situation is so bad that I fear country will announce bankruptcy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

PakSword said:


> Remember I wrote a hypothetical story the other day? I was busy in a fraud investigation otherwise I would have opened a separate thread... This was expected.. and this is expected from the whole cabinet... unless we find crude oil...


I kind of agree with you , rumours were IK may resign with whole cabinet ( because of IMF conditions and no hope) ….. Last hope is that oil drilling …. If no oil their we may say Govt going home in August (These rumours were talk of the town 2 weak ago)


----------



## PakSword

CHACHA"G" said:


> I kind of agree with you , rumours were IK may resign with whole cabinet ( because of IMF conditions and no hope) ….. Last hope is that oil drilling …. If no oil their we may say Govt going home in August (These rumours were talk of the town 2 weak ago)


There is no hope to be honest... Pakistan has already collapsed. All the stories we used to hear that Pakistan will collapse one day are now turning out to be true.

If someone says that still there is a room, he is living in a fools Paradise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

PakSword said:


> There is no hope to be honest... Pakistan has already collapsed. All the stories we used to hear that Pakistan will collapse one day are now turning out to be true.
> 
> If someone says that still there is a room, he is living in a fools Paradise



chal nikal !!



PakSword said:


> There is no hope to be honest... Pakistan has already collapsed. All the stories we used to hear that Pakistan will collapse one day are now turning out to be true.
> 
> If someone says that still there is a room, he is living in a fools Paradise



balke ye wala chal nikal


----------



## PakSword

Retired Troll said:


> nikal !!


Meri nazar main announcing bankruptcy is collapsing.. baqi dancers ka standard Thora aur higher hota hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

PakSword said:


> Meri nazar main announcing bankruptcy is collapsing.. baqi dancers ka standard Thora aur higher hota hoga



BS !!

we will declare bankruptcy.
We will declare that its because of dealing in interest and we will move forward.

rotay raho


----------



## PakSword

Retired Troll said:


> BS !!
> 
> we will declare bankruptcy.
> We will declare that its because of dealing in interest and we will move forward.
> 
> rotay raho


Declaring bankruptcy is another term for collapsing dancer chacha


----------



## El Sidd

PakSword said:


> Declaring bankruptcy is another term for collapsing dancer chacha



ye ap jese numbers se khelne walon ki game hai.. aap munshi hain aap apna kaam karen.. apko mana to nahi kia? bas ye jo apki dili khwahish hai kay collapse hogaya pakistan ye dil ke andar rakhen chupa kar


----------



## PakSword

Retired Troll said:


> ye ap jese numbers se khelne walon ki game hai.. aap munshi hain aap apna kaam karen.. apko mana to nahi kia? bas ye jo apki dili khwahish hai kay collapse hogaya pakistan ye dil ke andar rakhen chupa kar


Kisi mulk ko bankruptcy ka mashwara Dene wale dancers kehtay hain ke bankruptcy aur collapse main farq hai...


----------



## El Sidd

PakSword said:


> Kisi mulk ko bankruptcy ka mashwara Dene wale dancers kehtay hain ke bankruptcy aur collapse main farq hai...



government bankrupt hogi mulk nahi uncle


----------



## PakSword

Retired Troll said:


> government bankrupt hogi mulk nahi uncle


Lollll sahi baat hai


----------



## El Sidd

PakSword said:


> Lollll sahi baat hai



government apna kharcha nikalne kay liye imf jati hai..apka or mera nahi


----------



## PakSword

Retired Troll said:


> government apna kharcha nikalne kay liye imf jati hai..apka or mera nahi


Sahi baat hai


----------



## El Sidd

PakSword said:


> Sahi baat hai



bari baat hai kay 4 posts kiye hain or koi galiyaan dene nahi aya kapre phaarte hue hahahaha

sadme me lag rahe hain sab haha


----------



## PakSword

Retired Troll said:


> bari baat hai kay 4 posts kiye hain or koi galiyaan dene nahi aya kapre phaarte hue hahahaha
> 
> sadme me lag rahe hain sab haha


Sir main ne tou aap ko kabhi gali nahi di..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

PakSword said:


> Sir main ne tou aap ko kabhi gali nahi di..



arey sir apka ahsaan kese bhol sakta hon phir me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Retired Troll said:


> arey sir apka ahsaan kese bhol sakta hon phir me



Nasha toot raha h?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Moonlight said:


> Nasha toot raha h?



apka toot gaya to hamara bhi toot hi jaega bibi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

@PakSword Fawad Ch resigned too. WTH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Moonlight said:


> @PakSword Fawad Ch resigned too. WTH


I told you..... remember my story.. shop can't be run when you don't have inventory and mother of the children is with the thief children..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Moonlight said:


> @PakSword Fawad Ch resigned too. WTH



Only to be expected, since governing is a far more difficult job than campaigning, as PMIK is finding out. He still has time to figure it all out, I am sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

VCheng said:


> Only to be expected, since governing is a far more difficult job than campaigning, as PMIK is finding out. He still has time to figure it all out, I am sure.



I second it.


----------



## Ali Tariq

Moonlight said:


> @PakSword Fawad Ch resigned too. WTH


Has been given new portfolio of Science and Technology.


----------



## Moonlight

Ali Tariq said:


> Has been given new portfolio of Science and Technology.



But he was perfect for his previous job, IMO.


----------



## Ali Tariq

Moonlight said:


> But he was perfect for his previous job, IMO.


Nah, he made some big blunders, he's a big mouth like Fayyaz ul Hassan Chohan.

Here are some new appointments.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/brig...ister-of-interior.614409/page-2#post-11383565


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Ali Tariq said:


> Nah, he made some big blunders, he's a big mouth like Fayyaz ul Hassan Chohan.
> 
> Here are some new appointments.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/brig...ister-of-interior.614409/page-2#post-11383565


Hope Niazi resigns too


----------



## Ali Tariq

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Hope Niazi resigns too


Ha Ha Ha, chal be.....


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


>



What is this?


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120585145428455424
Interesting comment by PM IK.


----------



## VCheng

maithil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120585145428455424
> Interesting comment by PM IK.



Is PMIK the Ayatollah in this scenario, or do we import one from Paris?


----------



## maithil

VCheng said:


> Is PMIK the Ayatollah in this scenario, or do we import one from Paris?



How about Canada ?


----------



## VCheng

maithil said:


> How about Canada ?



That might work as well.


----------



## jupiter2007

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Hope Niazi resigns too



Then what? You want BiloRani with Rainbow flag to be your next PM? what about Moulana Fazulur Rahman? Is there any other option after Niazi?
There are only 2 options, either work with IK until next election or wait for “Mere aziz hum watno”. Government comes and go. Riyasat is more important and Army will not tolerate any political turmoil. Pakistan army already has a plan to protect the riyasat.


----------



## ghazi52

Projects announced by Imran Khan in Waziristan


• Interest free loans started for tribal youth
• Sehat Insaf cards for everyone
• 100 kilometers roads
• Sports Complex
• Colleges for boys and girls 
• Filling of doctors posts
• Compensation for damaged homes & businesses


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## jupiter2007

IK has his work cut out for him, US sanctions, bad economy and corrupt opposition trying to destroy Pakistan.
It’s again becoming like a single polar world. We immediately need to improve our foreign relationship with Russia and central Asian countries.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

When we were kids in the 60s they used to teach as "As you sow so shall you reap". Allah does have strange ways of exposing the wicked. If i was Imran i would repent to God and start controlling my tongue immediately before its too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Atta Ullah Esa Khelvi Emotional Performance Of 'Banega Naya Pakistan' -- 1 May 2019``






`


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D5zatvsWsAAhZNN.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D5z9eVDXsAA47XT.jpg:large

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fisher1

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1441276949347988

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Respect4Respect01

well he is a just a human being after all.

here is an interesting article, do read it if you have some free time man.

*Why your brain just can't remember that word*
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17263-why-your-brain-just-cant-remember-that-word/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

DeadSparrow said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1441276949347988



No big deal, I have even seen my professor who is white Canadian pronouncing the word wrong many times.


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125078358277132289
Karma is a Bitch indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shahbaz baig

Ok, it's not a concern of the nation. Highly irrelevant news.


----------



## Wa Muhammada

DeadSparrow said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1441276949347988



Khatam un Nabayeen 
Roohaniyat 

Allah ta’ala exposes all liars


----------



## SQ8

The perennial lickers would rather have a minister of interior who cant even recite the Kalima.. but people prefer to work on their ethnic loyalties..


----------



## ziaulislam

Tameem said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125078358277132289
> Karma is a Bitch indeed.


really you are comparing linguistic and presenting skills of imran khan and nawaz shrif..there isnt even a comparison


----------



## Tameem

ziaulislam said:


> really you are comparing linguistic and presenting skills of imran khan and nawaz shrif..there isnt even a comparison



What Comparison?
Being an opposition leader without any responsibility pressures or
being a PM with huge stakes under him.
This is the comparison time, Nawaz Sharif turns out better player here to coup with pressure with better nerves...….over your oblivion donkey raja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maithil

DeadSparrow said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1441276949347988



rahuniat, ruhuniyaat, ruhaniyaat... 

He will make this a "Super-science" .



Tameem said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125078358277132289
> Karma is a Bitch indeed.



She is becoming active again. Pakistan desperately needs a strong voice in opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>



visionary !!

Pakistan needs to vote for IK. He would bring change to the masses and relieve us from tyranny. 

I wish he was PM of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Retired Troll said:


> visionary !!
> 
> Pakistan needs to vote for IK. He would bring change to the masses and relieve us from tyranny.
> 
> I wish he was PM of Pakistan.


----------



## El Sidd

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


>



but what can the public do? they elected you for this? you want people to lynch them or something but if they do then who gets the loot?

stop confusing the public. they angry.


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> but what can the public do? they elected you for this? you want people to lynch them or something but if they do then who gets the loot?
> 
> stop confusing the public. they angry.



Things are improving, PIA stopped losing money, Railway made profit and profits should double once freight trains started running, also exports are slowly increasing. 

China and Japan are willing to move production line with technology transfer to Pakistan. We will boost our automotive industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> Things are improving, PIA stopped losing money, Railway made profit and profits should double once freight trains started running, also exports are slowly increasing.
> 
> China and Japan are willing to move production line with technology transfer to Pakistan. We will boost our automotive industry.



and none of this has anything to do with PTI or Imran Khan. He is just reaping the rewards of Armed Forces struggle in this hybrid war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## El Sidd

You are the best PM of the world. IMF likes you, Modi likes you, Iran likes you and even Hasina likes you.

So much winning


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AHMED85

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2323508561258351


----------



## El Sidd

You are the best PM in the world.


----------



## ghazi52

Reforms being introduced in tribal districts: PM

May 18, 2019







Prime Minister Imran Khan has reiterated that tribal culture, traditions and way of living will remain preserved even after merger with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Addressing elders of now merged FATA districts in Peshawar on Saturday, he said before war on terror the system of tribal areas was working smoothly and people would get justice. He said the new system will work in parallel with the old system.

Imran Khan said alternate dispute resolution system worked well in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa during the last five years and it will also be implemented in merged tribal districts.

He said the local government system is also close to the older system that worked in tribal areas for a long time. He said every village will be provided funds and people will be empowered at the grass root level. 

The Prime Minister said with the increased number of seats, the people of tribal areas will get more representation in both federal and provincial governments.

He said the tribal people have given huge sacrifices for the peace in motherland and all their issues will be resolved.

The Prime Minister appreciated the role of tribal elders and leaders and said they preserved peace in their areas.

In his address Prime Minister said seats for tribal districts in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly have been enhanced so that the tribal people could have a strong representation at federal and provincial level.

Imran Khan said merger of former FATA in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was a challenging job but we have to make it success with the cooperation and consultation of tribal people.

The Prime Minister lauded the sacrifices of the tribal people in the war against terror.

He said they have suffered a lot due to terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

ghazi52 said:


> Reforms being introduced in tribal districts: PM
> 
> May 18, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Imran Khan has reiterated that tribal culture, traditions and way of living will remain preserved even after merger with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> Addressing elders of now merged FATA districts in Peshawar on Saturday, he said before war on terror the system of tribal areas was working smoothly and people would get justice. He said the new system will work in parallel with the old system.
> 
> Imran Khan said alternate dispute resolution system worked well in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa during the last five years and it will also be implemented in merged tribal districts.
> 
> He said the local government system is also close to the older system that worked in tribal areas for a long time. He said every village will be provided funds and people will be empowered at the grass root level.
> 
> The Prime Minister said with the increased number of seats, the people of tribal areas will get more representation in both federal and provincial governments.
> 
> He said the tribal people have given huge sacrifices for the peace in motherland and all their issues will be resolved.
> 
> The Prime Minister appreciated the role of tribal elders and leaders and said they preserved peace in their areas.
> 
> In his address Prime Minister said seats for tribal districts in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly have been enhanced so that the tribal people could have a strong representation at federal and provincial level.
> 
> Imran Khan said merger of former FATA in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was a challenging job but we have to make it success with the cooperation and consultation of tribal people.
> 
> The Prime Minister lauded the sacrifices of the tribal people in the war against terror.
> 
> He said they have suffered a lot due to terrorism.



What is the PMs opinion about having multiple system of justice in the country?

Shouldn't basic human rights like justice, education and opportunity not be the same for every citizen?


----------



## Armchair

ghazi52 said:


> Reforms being introduced in tribal districts: PM
> 
> May 18, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Imran Khan has reiterated that tribal culture, traditions and way of living will remain preserved even after merger with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> Addressing elders of now merged FATA districts in Peshawar on Saturday, he said before war on terror the system of tribal areas was working smoothly and people would get justice. He said the new system will work in parallel with the old system.
> 
> Imran Khan said alternate dispute resolution system worked well in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa during the last five years and it will also be implemented in merged tribal districts.
> 
> He said the local government system is also close to the older system that worked in tribal areas for a long time. He said every village will be provided funds and people will be empowered at the grass root level.
> 
> The Prime Minister said with the increased number of seats, the people of tribal areas will get more representation in both federal and provincial governments.
> 
> He said the tribal people have given huge sacrifices for the peace in motherland and all their issues will be resolved.
> 
> The Prime Minister appreciated the role of tribal elders and leaders and said they preserved peace in their areas.
> 
> In his address Prime Minister said seats for tribal districts in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly have been enhanced so that the tribal people could have a strong representation at federal and provincial level.
> 
> Imran Khan said merger of former FATA in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was a challenging job but we have to make it success with the cooperation and consultation of tribal people.
> 
> The Prime Minister lauded the sacrifices of the tribal people in the war against terror.
> 
> He said they have suffered a lot due to terrorism.



Excellent. The tribal areas have been neglected for too long. IK and PTI saved the day for them from the sad days when they used to face US drone attacks. Alhamdulillah, now they can live in peace and prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> visionary !!
> 
> Pakistan needs to vote for IK. He would bring change to the masses and relieve us from tyranny.
> 
> I wish he was PM of Pakistan.



Pick a statement from someone from 10 years ago and read it now, it might not make sense.
Ik wasn’t in power when he made those statements and he was talking about a rulers (Nawaz) who were and still unfaithful to Pakistan. Nawaz and family only concerned Is how to do corruption and launder money from Pakistan.

Pakistan is going through a worst economic crisis and we all know the reason for it.
IK doesn’t have magic wand or Tree that grows money and fix f^up of last 70 years.

Pakistan is bankrupt due to corruption, money laundering, massive loans taken by PPP and PMLN and policies of previous governments.

Pakistan has survived last 10 months because of the help from China, Saudi Arabia and UAE. This credit goes to IK for reaching out to friendly countries otherwise we would have been in worse situation.



Retired Troll said:


> and none of this has anything to do with PTI or Imran Khan. He is just reaping the rewards of Armed Forces struggle in this hybrid war.



Either way we are heading in the right direction even though I feel that current government should privatize, PSM, PIA and Railway.


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> Pick a statement from someone from 10 years ago and read it now, it might not make sense.
> Ik wasn’t in power when he made those statements and he was talking about a rulers (Nawaz) who were and still unfaithful to Pakistan. Nawaz and family only concerned Is how to do corruption and launder money from Pakistan.
> 
> Pakistan is going through a worst economic crisis and we all know the reason for it.
> IK doesn’t have magic wand or Tree that grows money and fix f^up of last 70 years.
> 
> Pakistan is bankrupt due to corruption, money laundering, massive loans taken by PPP and PMLN and policies of previous governments.
> 
> Pakistan has survived last 10 months because of the help from China, Saudi Arabia and UAE. This credit goes to IK for reaching out to friendly countries otherwise we would have been in worse situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way we are heading in the right direction even though I feel that current government should privatize, PSM, PIA and Railway.



PIA PSM PR will not be sold. So keep on planning however you want.

Just want to say. Time is running out for Imran Khan. Soon the Nations glorious resolve against terror and tyranny will be too much for him.


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> PIA PSM PR will not be sold. So keep on planning however you want.
> 
> Just want to say. Time is running out for Imran Khan. Soon the Nations glorious resolve against terror and tyranny will be too much for him.



System is infected with corruption and only solution is a harsh 25 years of MarshalLaw Plus plan to remove the infection.


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> System is infected with corruption and only solution is a harsh 25 years of MarshalLaw Plus plan to remove the infection.



Why 25? Any particular reason


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> Why 25? Any particular reason



Very good question...
_*“It will take 25 years to trains a new generation of political leaders with skill, knowledge and democratic values to participate in political arena so they can be change-makers within their own political parties.”
In 25 years *_All the current useless politicians will be in their grave or too old to have any political influence.


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> Very good question...
> _*“It will take 25 years to trains a new generation of political leaders with skill, knowledge and democratic values to participate in political arena so they can be change-makers within their own political parties.”
> In 25 years *_All the current useless politicians will be in their grave or too old to have any political influence.
> 
> View attachment 561386



10 years can achieve that with modern tools.


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> 10 years can achieve that with modern tools.



I disagree, I am double in your age and triple in life experience. 15 years are also not enough.

What modern tools?


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> I disagree, I am double in your age and triple in life experience. 15 years are also not enough.



10 should be enough. Try and manage it in 10.


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> 10 should be enough. Try and manage it in 10.



System is infected, how are you going to treat it? 
Apply these 4 rules in political scenario.

1) clean (7 years)
2) wash (6 years) 
3) disinfect (6 years) 
4) drying (6 years)
Total 25 years


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> System is infected, how are you going to treat it?
> Apply these 4 rules in political scenario.
> 
> 1) clean (7 years)
> 2) wash (6 years)
> 3) disinfect (6 years)
> 4) drying (6 years)
> Total 25 years



Clear 7 years. Clean means you have washed, disinfected and dried already.

So instead of 25. You by your own admission will only be given 7 now.


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> Clear 7 years. Clean means you have washed, disinfected and dried already.
> 
> So instead of 25. You by your own admission will only be given 7 now.



What is toilet paper for? Clean?
Then wash???


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> What is toilet paper for? Clean?
> Then wash???



the concept of clean involves all the steps you mentioned.


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> the concept of clean involves all the steps you mentioned.


 Sir, your are missing the point. 1st step is pre-cleaning to remove unwanted stuff before washing. Think Of it as stain remove....


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> Sir, your are missing the point. 1st step is pre-cleaning to remove unwanted stuff before washing.



if you remove the unwanted stuff you are already clean then? you are missing the point that continued martial law for 25 years is only going to create problems and not solutions.

the current government is only interested in rolling out amnesty schemes for economic terrorists for some petty tax. criminal in nature but since a demagogue populist PM is at the helm with a team of corrupt technocrat, no one can do anything.


----------



## jupiter2007

My question is about Presidential Ordinance.
How Presidential ordinance can help temp fix some issues Pakistan currently facing?


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> My question is about Presidential Ordinance.
> How Presidential ordinance can help temp fix some issues Pakistan currently facing?



President do not have such powers i believe.


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> President do not have such powers i believe.



I believe Arif Alvi has the power to make some changes by invoking article 89 of the constitution but those change will be limited to only 18 months.


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> I believe Arif Alvi has the power to make some changes but those change will be limited to only 18 months.



18 - 24 months may restructure ECP, NAB and other institutions which should have military discipline drilled unto them.


----------



## jupiter2007

Retired Troll said:


> 18 - 24 months may restructure ECP, NAB and other institutions which should have military discipline drilled unto them.



I am wondering if he can pass the law to give death penalty for those convicted for corruption.


----------



## El Sidd

jupiter2007 said:


> I am wondering if he can pass the law to give death penalty for those convicted for corruption.



If these cases are presented in the Federal Shariah Court citing human rights, Yes.
otherwise, very very hard.


----------



## antonius123

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D5zatvsWsAAhZNN.jpg:large
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D5z9eVDXsAA47XT.jpg:large







ghazi52 said:


> Atta Ullah Esa Khelvi Emotional Performance Of 'Banega Naya Pakistan' -- 1 May 2019``
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `



AqwQqqQW!


----------



## ghazi52

A Rare Childhood Photo of Cricketer-turned-politician Imran Khan with Parents and Sisters


----------



## Sal12

Imran Khan doesn't have the intelligence, capability and ability to lead the nation. He is too naive and turned out to be a big disappointment. He is only good in making big announcements.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AHMED85

Big Thug Can't Return Pakistan Money 

Yes Donkey King along with Microcephaly General can't return looted Pakistani money from Nawaz, Zardari. 

"A bench of thieve can not arrest another bench of thieve"


----------



## insight-out

AHMED85 said:


> Big Thug Can't Return Pakistan Money
> 
> Yes Donkey King along with Microcephaly General can't return looted Pakistani money from Nawaz, Zardari.
> 
> "A bench of thieve can not arrest another bench of thieve"



Big thug, donkey king, microcephaly general, thieves...if you make your point without all the name calling, you will be taken more seriously.


----------



## AHMED85

insight-out said:


> Big thug, donkey king, microcephaly general, thieves...if you make your point without all the name calling, you will be taken more seriously.


[emoji23] 
I want Pakistan money [emoji383]

Don't try to Derail


----------



## AHMED85

insight-out said:


> Big thug, donkey king, microcephaly general, thieves...if you make your point without all the name calling, you will be taken more seriously.


I am not a shoe polisher. Ok. Never. No chance. Now get lost.


----------



## AHMED85

Nawaz Sharif & his team , Zardari & his team. 


Imran Khan along with COAS never could recovered country money. Because they own corrupt, & when they will complete this task, I shall labeled their loyalty. 

Case is adjourned.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139196754946080771


----------



## AHMED85

یہ کیا ڈرامہ ھے 


https://m.facebook.com/groups/100277767139857?view=permalink&id=635183666982595


----------



## AHMED85

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2445274345524937


----------



## El Sidd

It is my sincere suggestion that parliament be dissolved before it becomes protector of corruption in its official capacity and plunge the country into anarchy and chaos. 

There is no glory in amnesty schemes(NRO). 

Heed and you shall survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Your own have abandoned you. Your closest aides have put a price on you. All you have now is to cling to power like those before you. 

So shall you rise and so shall you fall !!


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan eating food with assembly members in parliament cafeteria


----------



## El Sidd

ghazi52 said:


> Prime Minister Imran Khan eating food with assembly members in parliament cafeteria




hath se khana sunnat hai ameer ul youthiyeen Kahn Saab


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan Complete Speech Today | 3 July 2019


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

And the moment that everyone has been waiting for is here; Prime Minister Khan lands in US for a 3-day official visit upon POTUS Donald Trump ‘s invitation Foreign Minister Qureshi who is already in US receives PM Khan On way to Pakistan House now





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## El Sidd

Upon the request of my mother i will support you for a short period. Do not get used to it.


----------



## Jial

Retired Troll said:


> Upon the request of my mother i will support you for a short period. Do not get used to it.


Badhazmi alert


----------



## El Sidd

Jial said:


> Badhazmi alert



bohat bara kitaabi lecture mila kal mujhe....along the lines of '' Sharam nahi aati ek imaandar musalman ke khilaaf khare hote ho jab wo luteron ke khilaaf khara hai akela ''.


----------



## B.K.N

Retired Troll said:


> bohat bara kitaabi lecture mila kal mujhe....along the lines of '' Sharam nahi aati ek imaandar musalman ke khilaaf khare hote ho jab wo luteron ke khilaaf khara hai akela ''.



Yeh lecture kis na Diya hai aap ko


----------



## Jial

Retired Troll said:


> bohat bara kitaabi lecture mila kal mujhe....along the lines of '' Sharam nahi aati ek imaandar musalman ke khilaaf khare hote ho jab wo luteron ke khilaaf khara hai akela ''.


so aj say ap thoray dinu kay liye inqalbi hay, soch lay ek bar ju agaya dubara kandhon par wapis ata hay.


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Yeh lecture kis na Diya hai aap ko



Walida muhtarma ney.



Jial said:


> so aj say ap thoray dinu kay liye inqalbi hay, soch lay ek bar ju agaya dubara kandhon par wapis ati hay.



awein ek pareshan aadmi ko inquilaabi bana rahe ho...


----------



## B.K.N

Retired Troll said:


> Walida muhtarma ney.



Matlab aap ka sab family members PTI supporters Hain aik aap hi nazariyati banay phirtay hain


----------



## Jial

Retired Troll said:


> Walida muhtarma ney.
> 
> 
> 
> awein ek pareshan aadmi ko inquilaabi bana rahe ho...


Khair hu kia preshani lahaq hay paiyaan nu.


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Matlab aap ka sab family members PTI supporters Hain aik aap hi nazariyati banay phirtay hain


ji. 


Jial said:


> Khair hu kia preshani lahaq hay paiyaan nu.


allah ka karam. pareshani hai ke agle do hafte pro hukomat kese rahon


----------



## Jial

Retired Troll said:


> ji.
> 
> Allah ka karam. pareshani hai ke agle do hafte pro hukomat kese rahon


Atta Ullah esvi sun lay, pro bhi hu jaye gay aur mehbooba ka ghar kis pahari par hay wo bhi identify hu jaye ga.


----------



## El Sidd

Jial said:


> Atta Ullah esvi sun lay, pro bhi hu jaye gay aur mehbooba ka ghar kis pahari par hay wo bhi identify hu jaye ga.



kesi kesi qurbaaniyan deni parti hai ajkal lol


----------



## Jial

Retired Troll said:


> kesi kesi qurbaaniyan deni parti hai ajkal lol


Khatron kay khilari hay ap tu, u can do it.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

ghazi52 said:


>




Hi,

That is the best one---. Find some more young man---. Put them all in one place---.

Thank you.

Hi,

Listen at 40:48---about KASHMIR--- @Mangus Ortus Novem @Khafee @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran took to Twitter saying, “I want to thank President Trump for his warm & gracious hospitality, his understanding of Pakistan's point of view & his wonderful way of putting our entire delegation at ease. Appreciate the President taking out time to show us the historic White House private quarters.”




Imran Khan

✔@ImranKhanPTI

1. I want to thank President Trump for his warm & gracious hospitality, his understanding of Pakistan's point of view & his wonderful way of putting our entire delegation at ease. Appreciate the President taking out time to show us the historic White House private quarters.

13.3K
8:25 AM - Jul 23, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

4,823 people are talking about this
Khan went on to say “I want to assure President Trump Pakistan will do everything within its power to facilitate the Afghan peace process. The world owes it to the long-suffering Afghan people to bring about peace after 4 decades of conflict.”




Imran Khan

✔@ImranKhanPTI

2. I want to assure President Trump Pakistan will do everything within its power to facilitate the Afghan peace process. The world owes it to the long-suffering Afghan people to bring about peace after 4 decades of conflict.

10.4K
8:26 AM - Jul 23, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

3,669 people are talking about this

Imran Khan was surprised by the reaction of India to President Trump's offer of mediation to bring Pakistan and India to dialogue table for resolving Kashmir conflict which has held subcontinent hostage for 70 years.

“Generations of Kashmiris have suffered & are suffering daily and need conflict resolution,” he added.

The Prime Minister also thanked the Pakistani-American community for showing up in such large numbers at Capital One Arena in DC to show support and welcome on first visit to the USA as PM of Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Secretary Pompeo calls on PM Imran Khan in Washington DC*

July 23, 2019







US Secretary of State Michael Richard Pompeo called on Prime Minister Imran Khan at Pakistan House in Washington DC today (Tuesday).

Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi, Foreign Secretary Sohail Mehmood and Pakistan's Ambassador to the US Dr Asad Majeed Khan were also present during the meeting.


----------



## MastanKhan

__ https://www.facebook.com/






Amazing amazing amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stay at Doha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Last year geobar


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Enjoy the video


----------



## El Sidd

How is your fascism going in Pakistan?


----------



## El Sidd

Retired Troll said:


> How is your fascism going in Pakistan?



There is no PPP political desk. Its safe to assume this thread doubles up for PPP as well. Would be justice though


----------



## Longhorn

Retired Troll said:


> bohat bara kitaabi lecture mila kal mujhe....along the lines of '' Sharam nahi aati ek imaandar musalman ke khilaaf khare hote ho jab wo luteron ke khilaaf khara hai akela ''.


Aap ki walida mohtarma bahut danishmand ma'aloom hoti hai. 
Yeh quote har Pakistani ko parhna chahiye aur samajna chahiye.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Must be a rough day for you. 

More than half the day is gone and no threads posted along the lines of 

'' Khan ne Maidaan Jeet liya ''

'' Kaptaan ne dabang news suna di ''

'' Kaptaan ne ghareebon ke liye bari khabar suna di ''

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Release the people of your bondage. You have tried enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

So you handed Kashmir on a plate to India? 

Did it make you rich? Did it bring you more fans? Did it bring you glory? Did it bring you Noble Peace Award?

You will go to bed tonight with the screams of the Kashmiris ringing loud in your ears and no amount of drug can help you get relief in that regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Niazi is a coward. Today it has been proved


----------



## El Sidd

I can offer you a Position as mascot of PCB.

Interested?


----------



## Zibago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159773583830409228Better than anything mqm could ever say @PakSword @Farah Sohail @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

@PakSword PTI thinks you are Bhayya from India as Tweet handle of PTI troll suggests. 

how does it feel for you to be Stereotyped as Indian in Pakistan given all the bhayya jokes aimed at it. 

People who call you Bhokay Nangay are PTI alliance.


----------



## PakSword

Retired Troll said:


> @PakSword PTI thinks you are Bhayya from India as Tweet handle of PTI troll suggests.
> 
> how does it feel for you to be Stereotyped as Indian in Pakistan given all the bhayya jokes aimed at it.
> 
> People who call you Bhokay Nangay are PTI alliance.


Lolll


----------



## El Sidd

So you will not resign willingly? 

I guess i take this as your final answer. 

Goodluck when you meet your destiny. I shall be there with all my Glory watching as it all crumbles down around you.


----------



## sohail.ishaque

AFter listening to Imran Khan's speech i seriously hope that India attacks Pakistan and take some major chunk like lahore, sialkot etc and then PM gives a speech on the National TV saying that he'll go to the UNO.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

sohail.ishaque said:


> AFter listening to Imran Khan's speech i seriously hope that India attacks Pakistan and take some major chunk like lahore, sialkot etc and then PM gives a speech on the National TV saying that he'll go to the UNO.


What you recommend????


----------



## sohail.ishaque

mingle said:


> What you recommend????


Well imho i think we should do some air raid in IOK. Take control of some peaks like Kargil etc where we can cut their supply line just like 1999. Not only that we need a way in and out which can then be used to provide food and weaponry to the freedom fighters.


----------



## mingle

sohail.ishaque said:


> Well imho i think we should do some air raid in IOK. Take control of some peaks like Kargil etc where we can cut their supply line just like 1999. Not only that we need a way in and out which can then be used to provide food and weaponry to the freedom fighters.


You can't go like this in real world


----------



## sohail.ishaque

mingle said:


> You can't go like this in real world


Why not ?


----------



## mingle

sohail.ishaque said:


> Why not ?


War is always lost option not the first. You need to exhaust all diplomatic norms and means then go for war If Pak wants to invade india or IOK without anything we will be alone in world and nobody will help US like 99 Kargil.This issue will not go in one day its here since 47 fighting without brain is fools death. Govt policy is simple staright and working. Pak should not walk into trap of war that all India wants.


----------



## ghazi52

China’s Central Military Commission Vice-Chairman General Xu Qiliang here on Tuesday called on Prime Minister Imran Khan at his office in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nation will stand by Kashmiris unless they secure freedom from Indian occupation: PM

August 30, 2019






Prime Minister Imran Khan has said the Pakistani nation will be standing by their Kashmiri brethren unless they secure freedom from the Indian occupation. 

Addressing the main ceremony in Islamabad today (Friday) to express solidarity with Kashmiris, he said we share the grief and pain of the people of occupied Kashmir and fully stand by them. 

The Prime Minister said the message from Pakistan is loud and clear that Pakistani nation will continue struggle for freedom of occupied Kashmir.

Imran Khan warned that India will be given a befitting response if it attempts to launch any misadventure in Azad Jammu and Kashmir.

He said there are reports that India may resort to an operation in Azad Kashmir to divert international attention from inhuman situation in Occupied Kashmir. He said Pakistan Army is fully prepared to thwart any external aggression.

He, however, said that the world should realize that clash between two nuclear armed countries might result into loss to the whole world. He said he has already told the world leaders of the repercussions of this conflict, if they do not play their due role in resolving the Kashmir situation.

The Prime Minister said during his address at the UN General Assembly, he will expose the true face of India. He said in his diplomatic campaign after the illegal steps taken by India on 5th of this month, he apprised all the important world leaders of the appalling situation in Occupied Kashmir.

Imran Khan said another campaign will be started soon with the message to lift curfew from Occupied Kashmir. He said during the campaign, important international figures and celebrities will be involved to raise the issue of human plight and tragedy in Occupied Kashmir at all international forums.

The Prime Minister regretted that response of the international community is muted when Muslims face persecution. He urged the world to break its silence and stop India from its brutalities against Kashmiris.

Imran Khan vowed that he, being the ambassador of Kashmir, will fight the case of Kashmir at every intentional forum. He said his article published in New York Times today gives a glimpse to the world about the brutal environment the Kashmiris are facing. The Prime Minister said he also described in detail in his article the RSS ideology dominating India. The Prime Minister warned that if this ideology is not stopped, it will resonate the environment of Nazi Germany that resulted into World War II in which around 60 million people were killed.

Imran Khan said it is important to understand the type of government in India that has unleashed a wave of barbarity on Kashmiris. He said the incumbent Indian government is staunch follower of the ideology and philosophy of RSS. The RSS was established in 1925 with the idea of superiority of Hindus and hatred against Muslims. Its roots are based on revulsion and fanaticism. He said the manifesto of RSS was either to expel Muslims from India or to turn them into second class citizens. And the latter is being witnessed in Occupied Jammu and Kashmir today.

He said even the moderate people in India are facing the consequences of this ideology. This ideology has negated the secular philosophy of Indian political stalwarts like Nehru and Gandhi. He said even Gandhi was killed by an RSS fanatic.

Mentioning plight of the Kashmiris, the Prime Minister said around eight million Kashmiris have been under curfew for the last four weeks with total communication blockade and shortage of food and medicines.

Radio Pakistan Islamabad correspondent Amanullah Sipra reports that the ceremony began with playing of national anthem of Pakistan and the anthem of Azad Kashmir.

Ministers, MNAs, officials, public servants, students of schools, colleges and universities and people from various walks of life participated in the ceremony, waving both Pakistani and Kashmiri flags. The participants raised slogans of Long Live Pakistan and Kashmir Will Become Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Fawadqasim1

sohail.ishaque said:


> Well imho i think we should do some air raid in IOK. Take control of some peaks like Kargil etc where we can cut their supply line just like 1999. Not only that we need a way in and out which can then be used to provide food and weaponry to the freedom fighters.


What an easy and convenient plan 
We have been wasting our time no?


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Fawadqasim1 said:


> What an easy and convenient plan
> We have been wasting our time no?


Yes, It is difficult if you don't have the balls.


----------



## Fawadqasim1

sohail.ishaque said:


> Yes, It is difficult if you don't have the balls.


You have them Bismillāh agar border ka Pata naheen hay Tau main hazir


----------



## El Sidd

if i take what is mine, what would be left for you?


----------



## ghazi52

,


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran’s sons ready to follow father’s footsteps into cricket?*






Cricket hero-turned politician Imran Khan has a history of successes from sports to politics. The former winning captain of Pakistan's only World cup title has a great impact on the nation with his cricketing knowledge.

PM Imran’s spirit and love for the game seems to be transformed in his sons Sulaiman Khan and Qasim Khan who were recently spotted in cricket gear at a ground in England, attracting the attention of cricket lovers.






Jemima Goldsmith, the first wife of PM Imran, posted pictures of her sons playing ball on a warm and sunny day on her Insta stories.




Imran Khan

✔@ImranKhanPTI
https://twitter.com/ImranKhanPTI/status/490137725438156800

Watching the test match at Lords. The only time I have had to spend with my boys.





2,507
10:15 AM - Jul 18, 2014
Twitter Ads info and privacy

1,579 people are talking about this




Sulaiman’s love for cricket was first witnessed during the last World Cup when he was among others present at the Lord’s cricket stadium to watch the Pakistan vs South Africa match. And his recent appearance in a proper cricket kit at a ground has added to the curiosity of cricket lovers as if he’s going to follow his father’s footprints to achieve the excellence in the game.






The time would answer whether Prime Minister Imran Khan’s sons have really made up their minds to follow their father into cricket.


----------



## El Sidd

Do 100 pushups for Kashmir please. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

_Imran Khan is fed-up with his cabinet, bureaucracy and ready to dissolve assembly but establishment want him to wait. Catch22 situation, establishment want to give NRO to Sharif and Zardari but IK won't approve it, he said they can do plea bargain by accepting their crimes and pay and leave. Establishment can't remove IK because there is no other option and keeping him also not helping resolve the problem._


----------



## Syed1.

jupiter2007 said:


> _Imran Khan is fed-up with his cabinet, bureaucracy and ready to dissolve assembly but establishment want him to wait. Catch22 situation, establishment want to give NRO to Sharif and Zardari but IK won't approve it, he said they can do plea bargain by accepting their crimes and pay and leave. Establishment can't remove IK because there is no other option and keeping him also not helping resolve the problem._


And you know this how?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

jupiter2007 said:


> Imran Khan is fed-up with his cabinet,


Khota karahi ka Kamal hai 
Agar PMLN government talal jaisay gadhon ka sath chal sakti hai to PTI minister to unsay million times better jain


----------



## jupiter2007

Syed1. said:


> And you know this how?



My sourceses.


----------



## Syed1.

jupiter2007 said:


> My sourceses.


Yes we totally believe you


----------



## El Sidd

You wont be allowed to Run.

Dont you for 1 second Think you can run away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sep, 2019


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Badshakhan

Best of Luck


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## El Sidd

So they will public your links with BJP and you Think you will Escape accountability?

I wonder when the mirror stops speaking, will you be fairest of them all


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## jupiter2007

Why are we not discussing the reform proposed in Punjab police by PUnjab government?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Happy Birthday Imran Khan
Pakistan cricket team celebrates Imran Khan’s birthday in the dressing room.


----------



## BATMAN

Sharam magar tum ko nahi ati.
Another glimpse of donkey kingdom.




__ https://www.facebook.com/





PTI profiting from issuing gun hunting permissions of endangered birds.




__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/














__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## BATMAN

Retired Troll said:


> So they will public your links with BJP and you Think you will Escape accountability?
> 
> I wonder when the mirror stops speaking, will you be fairest of them all



Latest:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

BATMAN said:


> Latest:



As per transparency international Pakistan ranking in 2018 was 117/180

https://www.transparency.org/cpi2018






2017 Pakistan was still 117 position


----------



## El Sidd

BATMAN said:


> Latest:



People are suffering needlessly due to glorification of one man !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jial

Retired Troll said:


> People are suffering needlessly due to glorification of one man !!


 Dont worry, he will open new transit trades for his people in afghanistan.


----------



## El Sidd

Jial said:


> Dont worry, he will open new transit trades for his people in afghanistan.



is your love affair with exotic handsome prime minister over?


----------



## Jial

Retired Troll said:


> is your love affair with exotic handsome prime minister over?


Uday vich love karan liye hay ki


----------



## El Sidd

Jial said:


> Uday vich love karan liye hay ki



where are the Imrani Defence Squad? Forum looks dead what happened lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jial

Retired Troll said:


> where are the Imrani Defence Squad? Forum looks dead what happened lol


 They must be compiling book on imran khan kay 101 fawaid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Jial said:


> They must be compiling book on imran khan kay 101 fawaid.



is it true if you say his name at 13 past 13 a smokeless handsome figure tries to puncture your car?


----------



## Jial

Retired Troll said:


> is it true if you say his name at 13 past 13 a smokeless handsome figure tries to puncture your car?


 
Now u r making me to fear the effect of badmouthing imran achakzai pashteen.


----------



## El Sidd

Jial said:


> Now u r making me to fear the effect of badmouthing imran achakzai pashteen.



Can you do 100 push ups?


----------



## Jial

Retired Troll said:


> Can you do 100 push ups?



Yes in my dreams, i can do infinite.


----------



## El Sidd

Jial said:


> Yes in my dreams, i can do infinite.



Atleast you do have something..Mr Khan only has wishes


----------



## Jial

Retired Troll said:


> Atleast you do have something..Mr Khan only has wishes



He can take 100 u turns if not pushups.


----------



## BATMAN

Imad.Khan said:


> As per transparency international Pakistan ranking in 2018 was 117/180
> 
> https://www.transparency.org/cpi2018
> 
> View attachment 583184
> 
> 
> 2017 Pakistan was still 117 position
> 
> View attachment 583185



Bro... the bribe rates have increased 4x ever since Imran Khan & co. took over.
Poor people are urged to eat one bread by non other than regime!
Every day we hear of a new loan! Who's going to pay loans, which IK took for his personal glorification? While situation of civil administration has turned from bad to worst.
Just go out in street and witness the disaster.


----------



## Imad.Khan

BATMAN said:


> Bro... the bribe rates have increased 4x ever since Imran Khan & co. took over.
> Poor people are urged to eat one bread by non other than regime!



I can't comment on the bribes because i am not in the country but i know one thing that Pakistanis are a greedy bunch and prefer easy money over hardwork and this bribe culture has always existed. 

As for the poor people i do get that its really hard on them and alot more needs to be done to ease the hardship



BATMAN said:


> Every day we hear of a new loan! Who's going to pay loans, which IK took for his personal glorification? While situation of civil administration has turned from bad to worst.
> Just go out in street and witness the disaster.



Don't go on hearsay, what is a fact that majority of the loans were taken in the previous govt tenures and the new loan taken is to save the country from defaulting not for any glorification. 

As for the disaster on the streets, let me get opinion from other people living in Pakistan 

@Zibago @Imran Khan @The Accountant @RIWWIR @Jango @Dubious @Kabira @LeGenD @fitpOsitive @Shane @PakSword @AZ1 @Riz @The Eagle 

Guys please inform us on the situation in Pakistan, is it as bad as what @BATMAN is saying?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Imad.Khan said:


> Guys please inform us on the situation in Pakistan, is it as bad as what @BATMAN is saying?



If you don't know about Pakistan, than don't go around explaining the loan history of Pakistan.
And how come the personal opinion of your team is better than mine?
Last but not least read my post again.


----------



## Imad.Khan

BATMAN said:


> If you don't know about Pakistan, than don't go around explaining the loan history of Pakistan.
> And how come the personal opinion of your team is better than mine?
> Last but not least read my post again.



As i said i am not aware of the current situation on the street, where did i say i don't know about Pakistan and why are you getting riled up if i want to take 2nd opinion? Do you want me to just take your word without confirmation? As for the loans, these are pretty well documented so i am fully entitled to correct them when i see misinformation being spread either deliberately or accidentally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Imad.Khan said:


> As i said i am not aware of the current situation on the street, where did i say i don't know about Pakistan and why are you getting riled up if i want to take 2nd opinion? Do you want me to just take your word without confirmation? As for the loans, these are pretty well documented so i am fully entitled to correct them when i see misinformation being spread either deliberately or accidentally.



Dude how IK screwed up Pakistan's finances can be a separate discussion, where i would love to detail.
You called your buddies, they will tell you in street people are praising for IK.
Otherwise, you would go through some current affair news.


----------



## AZ1

Imad.Khan said:


> I can't comment on the bribes because i am not in the country but i know one thing that Pakistanis are a greedy bunch and prefer easy money over hardwork and this bribe culture has always existed.
> 
> As for the poor people i do get that its really hard on them and alot more needs to be done to ease the hardship
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go on hearsay, what is a fact that majority of the loans were taken in the previous govt tenures and the new loan taken is to save the country from defaulting not for any glorification.
> 
> As for the disaster on the streets, let me get opinion from other people living in Pakistan
> 
> @Zibago @Imran Khan @The Accountant @RIWWIR @Jango @Dubious @Kabira @LeGenD @fitpOsitive @Shane @PakSword @AZ1 @Riz @The Eagle
> 
> Guys please inform us on the situation in Pakistan, is it as bad as what @BATMAN is saying?



Price has been increased on everything to return the loans with interest which nawaz sharif took it after 2013 but for BATMAN things were good in PMLN era and Nawaz sharif was doing wonders for the country by taking huge loans and left country with $28 billion deficit while in zardari time it was just $4 billion. Now time has come to return the loans with interest and nawaz sharif is gone so yes nawaz sharif was good in taking huge loans and imran khan is bad for fixing nawaz sharif's doing while becoming in power for 1st time.

Bribe is always there i don't know where he got this 4x time for taking bribe and in what? May be a person doing wrong thing and to hide those thing giving bribe 4x time to other that is the only logic i could think off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Imad.Khan said:


> I can't comment on the bribes because i am not in the country but i know one thing that Pakistanis are a greedy bunch and prefer easy money over hardwork and this bribe culture has always existed.
> 
> As for the poor people i do get that its really hard on them and alot more needs to be done to ease the hardship
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go on hearsay, what is a fact that majority of the loans were taken in the previous govt tenures and the new loan taken is to save the country from defaulting not for any glorification.
> 
> As for the disaster on the streets, let me get opinion from other people living in Pakistan
> 
> @Zibago @Imran Khan @The Accountant @RIWWIR @Jango @Dubious @Kabira @LeGenD @fitpOsitive @Shane @PakSword @AZ1 @Riz @The Eagle
> 
> Guys please inform us on the situation in Pakistan, is it as bad as what @BATMAN is saying?


Not really that guy just hates Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imad.Khan

BATMAN said:


> Dude how IK screwed up Pakistan's finances can be a separate discussion, where i would love to detail.
> You called your buddies, they will tell you in street people are praising for IK.
> Otherwise, you would go through some current affair news.



well i did look up the news and apart from JUIF wanting to do a dharna, can't find any news that says that its a disaster or that people are out against him. Just to be on the safe side i called up my relatives in Swabi and they told me that inflation has gone up and as for the corruption and bribery they said that in KPK its actually gone down but not sure about the rest of the the country. 

I didn't tag anyone that doesn't live in Pakistan, so i don't understand why you upset about it?


----------



## fitpOsitive

Imad.Khan said:


> I can't comment on the bribes because i am not in the country but i know one thing that Pakistanis are a greedy bunch and prefer easy money over hardwork and this bribe culture has always existed.
> 
> As for the poor people i do get that its really hard on them and alot more needs to be done to ease the hardship
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go on hearsay, what is a fact that majority of the loans were taken in the previous govt tenures and the new loan taken is to save the country from defaulting not for any glorification.
> 
> As for the disaster on the streets, let me get opinion from other people living in Pakistan
> 
> @Zibago @Imran Khan @The Accountant @RIWWIR @Jango @Dubious @Kabira @LeGenD @fitpOsitive @Shane @PakSword @AZ1 @Riz @The Eagle
> 
> Guys please inform us on the situation in Pakistan, is it as bad as what @BATMAN is saying?


Whoever will try to create new provinces will be doomed. From Gilani we learned this lesson. Things on ground were never good, and so are still, as people themselves are responsible for all chaos in Pakistan. I heard from someone in April this year that Imran Khan regime will be thrown away in December 2019, and that time I replied : No! Imrans govt seems very strong. So based on this info you yourself can analyse what is happening in country. The background players have always worked against countrie's interests and they will continue to do that, anyway.
So the question is: how to track these guys?
Here is my solution: all bureaucrats who have banglows in posh areas of Pindi and Islamabad, or those bureaucrats who have any of their family members settled in either USA or Europe(nationals not on job visa) and all they need is a sponsorship to scape Pakistan after hunting in Pakistan. Dual nationals should be expelled immediately. 
Post these bureaucrats to remote areas from Islamabab like Landikotal, Karachi, Quetta, Mithi etc etc with an order that they will not be able to return till next ten years through parliamentary order.

BTW, the guys who are involved in bhatta collection in Pakistan, specifically the ones who are involved in harrasing those businessmen who besides all hurdles still are doing their businesses in Pakistan, should be killed straight away, anyway. They are useless rather harmful to Pakistan in nutshell. Fazlu has a big such network, BTW. In fact MQM learned bhatta collection from Jamiat. It is PSA(Punjabi Student Association) who has a very strong such network in Punjab.
So I made my point dead clear.


----------



## Dubious

Imad.Khan said:


> I can't comment on the bribes because i am not in the country but i know one thing that Pakistanis are a greedy bunch and prefer easy money over hardwork and this bribe culture has always existed.
> 
> As for the poor people i do get that its really hard on them and alot more needs to be done to ease the hardship
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go on hearsay, what is a fact that majority of the loans were taken in the previous govt tenures and the new loan taken is to save the country from defaulting not for any glorification.
> 
> As for the disaster on the streets, let me get opinion from other people living in Pakistan
> 
> @Zibago @Imran Khan @The Accountant @RIWWIR @Jango @Dubious @Kabira @LeGenD @fitpOsitive @Shane @PakSword @AZ1 @Riz @The Eagle
> 
> Guys please inform us on the situation in Pakistan, is it as bad as what @BATMAN is saying?


What disaster? 

The only disaster I see is bad driving which I doubt you can blame on the government. ...

I think people need to take some responsibilities too...

Sure I agree that fines need to be increased go curb these animals....like in every other country and those taking rishwat need to be curbed ...


----------



## Ravenheer

I dont think Imran Khan is the savior. He is like the Tom Cruise of Pakistan. What does he understands of politics and the deep state?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Few things never change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## mingle

BATMAN said:


>


Better than Altaf Hussain and Mush treatment at 12 May


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186686239329701889


----------



## El Sidd

The decaying rotten white elephant of an incompetent government against will of the Lord. 

You deal in Riba, backstab your friends, ridicule the jihad and oppress the poor. You lose


----------



## El Sidd

#GoBackHomeNiazi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

pkuser2k12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186686239329701889



What a misleading propaganda by media team of Imran Khan.
May be they shall also list the projects constructed by the previous govt., and how those projects are now contributing to the economy and more projects will be inaugurated and those will contribute more.
Next govt. will tell, stories of what Iran Khan borrowed and where did he wasted those loans.


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191808314373480456


----------



## El Sidd

go to war if you want to save your political career.

sometimes the most bitterest of enemies give the best advices. we have ideological differences we cannot resolve but if you choose to go to war it may save you from the wrath of mine.

convey this message to Khan of Taunsa


----------



## El Sidd

The Sun has refused to shine upon you for 2 consecutive days now. 

I hope you are coping well Nemesis.


----------



## maverick1977

Retired Troll said:


> #GoBackHomeNiazi



GotoJailLotaron


----------



## El Sidd

maverick1977 said:


> GotoJailLotaron



Finally a live one today !!

So why did the government allow Mr. Sharif to go and why has the government not till date opened any of the mega projects of the previous government for accountability? 

Why only CPEC related projects were stalled on the premise of accountability and even then nothing happened?

IMF much !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

*


'Courts do not fear criticism': IHC dismisses contempt petition against PM Imran.





*







__ https://www.facebook.com/






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199366291733254152


----------



## El Sidd

If they bring you in chains to me will it be considered as a fulfillment of the signs of the end of days(rulers of sindh and hind bound by chains)?


----------



## ejaz007

Jems of PTI


----------



## BATMAN

https://jang.com.pk/news/707242-akbar-s-babar-media-talk
*پی ٹی آئی فارن فنڈنگ کیس کی اسکروٹنی روکنا چاہتی ہے، اکبر ایس بابر*


----------



## ejaz007

Jems of PTI


----------



## ghazi52

*Digitising Pakistan crucial for the youth, says PM Imran*

ISLAMABAD: Digitising Pakistan is crucial for the youth as the country as exciting times are ahead of the country, said Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday during the inauguration ceremony of the 'Digital Pakistan' campaign.

‘Digital Pakistan’ campaign is a part of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government’s digitisation programme aimed at introducing the latest technologies for public welfare.The ceremony was held at the Prime Minister's Office in Islamabad.

"The world has been taking great strides in digitisation. However, Pakistan has been lagging behind," said the prime minister. "Unfortunately Pakistan has lagged behind due to corruption."

He said that through such measures as the digitisation programme, Pakistan would make use of its youth population which was one of the biggest in the world.

"Women can also secure jobs through digitisation. It helps in curbing corruption and is crucial for accountability," he said.

The prime minister said that corruption always began from the top and now that a government that did not tolerate it was in place, Pakistan will see better days.

"When I took over the reins as prime minister, there was hardly any department which was not in loss," he said. "I wanted to divert my energies towards other areas but as prime minister I was forced to focus only on the current account deficit. Now, the economy has stabilised," he added.

Prime Minister Imran said that when he was elected prime minister, he said in his first speech 'Ghabrana Nahi Hai'.

"Many people panicked after that speech," he said, as the audience laughed. "Now I am telling you not to panic because we are headed in the right direction."

The prime minister said that international agencies were appreciating Pakistan's fiscal and economic policies.

The Digital Pakistan campaign was executed by the Ministry of Information and Technology (MoIT). The MoIT was tasked with digitising all correspondence between government offices.

The IT ministry had been told to complete the task within three months.

In September, senior PTI leader Jahangir Tareen had announced that the government had engaged a senior former Google executive to help revamp its payment system and set into motion the digitisation initiative from PMO.

He said that the government had persuaded the Google executive, who was in Singapore, to lead the project from Pakistan, after a lot of effort and headhunting.

“She is leaving Google. In fact, she has left it and she is moving to Pakistan and will lead the digitisation initiative from PMO,” Tareen had said.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202896421529280512
Looking at the clothes these Arabs are wearing, they would be cursing IK in their hearts.


----------



## ghazi52

Skipper Imran Khan & Wasim Bari at Nottingham after ODI between Pakistan & England in 1982


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

*Now Days Condition 





*


----------



## BATMAN

More recent history of IK from era of digital:


----------



## El Sidd

Retired Troll said:


> go to war if you want to save your political career.
> 
> sometimes the most bitterest of enemies give the best advices. we have ideological differences we cannot resolve but if you choose to go to war it may save you from the wrath of mine.
> 
> convey this message to Khan of Taunsa



You have exhausted all options for a merciful retreat from politics. 

Whatever happens to you is now between you and your supporters.

I wash my hands off your blood. I am innocent


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## pkuser2k12

*Anti corruption Punjab recovered 100 billion rupees just in a year*
*
*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216277977434087424


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> Skipper Imran Khan & Wasim Bari at Nottingham after ODI between Pakistan & England in 1982



How is it related to the politics and rulership of Imran Khan?

This is insult of Riyasat Medina:





__ https://www.facebook.com/







ghazi52 said:


>



I have never seen a single policy to cur corruption, or stop state sponsored money laundering to Iran and UK.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


>



Interview is not going to help Pakistan!
Where are the policies and ground work aligned with those policies.
Example, what policy Imran Khan and ministers have devised to curb money laundering?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## BATMAN




----------



## ghazi52

Whose 'performance' was better?





18%

Danish; "Mere Pas Tum Ho"







82%

Bao G;"Mjhay kyon Nikala"


This poll ends in 5 days


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## jupiter2007

How can IK control different mafias in Punjab causing price hike on basic commodities? PTI ministers are also involved with these mafias.


----------



## El Sidd

OMG !!

17 days and no one praised you. no one posted handsome pictures of your conquests. 

let me do it before you get angry and ban pdf under new social media 'reforms'.

You are very handsome administrator. So cute. So worthy of the votes. Everyone supports you. Everyone loves you. They are ready to sacrifice their grandchildren for you.


----------



## El Sidd

Imran Bhai aaj konse khuwaab ki tabeer ka hukum sunayenge?

Koi drawna khuwab to nahi aya? 

sab aman hai 
awam ba kafan hai 

hukumraan dabang hai
mahkoom qarzay tale dafan hai

@HRK apko urdu shairy pasand hai isliye apke liye ye achanak rubayi mulahaiza hai


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Aaj reverse swing karayega sab ko faisal mosque end se.

khuaab me kashti bhawwar me swing horahi thi.

ajka perhezi rang maroon hai

aala chikna hazrat Niazi


----------



## blueazure

ghazi52 said:


>




o bhai jaan , taliban fought USA for 18 years , only then it came to table


----------



## El Sidd

Did you tell Fuwwad Chowdary to rile up the Mullahs so you can reign supreme in age of confusion?


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Another promise delivered.


----------



## Cash GK

ahmedlatif said:


> Another promise delivered.
> View attachment 614382


Dont you think. It is early for your littke brain to predict something bigger then your capacity


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Cash GK said:


> Dont you think. It is early for your littke brain to predict something bigger then your capacity



Any achievement by ur leader ? even they dont know how to give extension to Army Chief. 
(whole drama we watched) 

Some time truth is stranger than fiction. Still ur PM saying lockdown is not good bcz of 25% poverty, so he want to compromise whole 100% population bcz of this stupid arugment which he explained in last 5 meting (2 time address to the nation and 3 time media talk) Same manjan repetition again n again, yeah he graduate from oxford thats why he dont want to listen, and buzdar grt Cheif minister of punjab 
hmmm grt leader yes only u can understand him, he is really beyond far away from normal thinking people like me, and you are the only one who can understand him.


----------



## El Sidd

Half of your Bakht want to shoot offenders of lockdown while the half want business as usual.

Half of your Bakht want trade and peace with India and the other half want war.

Half of your Bakht are ethnic supremacist while the other half are hardline Muslims.

Half of your Bakht want foreign policies straight out of Expansionism while other half want a well built fort.

Half of your Bakht are farmers while the other half are hunters and gatherers. 

Half of your Bakht are Urban Jungle Dwellers while the other half are Nomadic herders. 

Whatever you will do. There is no right no wrong. Just make a decision and stick with it. I told you before they will stick with till the end it is ingrained in them to follow like that. But i also told you there is a thin line between mortal and immortal when it comes with them. They won't hesitate in what they know best.

If you cannot Act, then you should not speak.


----------



## Cash GK

ahmedlatif said:


> Any achievement by ur leader ? even they dont know how to give extension to Army Chief.
> (whole drama we watched)
> 
> Some time truth is stranger than fiction. Still ur PM saying lockdown is not good bcz of 25% poverty, so he want to compromise whole 100% population bcz of this stupid arugment which he explained in last 5 meting (2 time address to the nation and 3 time media talk) Same manjan repetition again n again, yeah he graduate from oxford thats why he dont want to listen, and buzdar grt Cheif minister of punjab
> hmmm grt leader yes only u can understand him, he is really beyond far away from normal thinking people like me, and you are the only one who can understand him.


What are your achievements?.so you comparing yourself to Ik.. man has done enough for Pakistan then you n your 7 generations even can not think of achieving..dont burn your flity A.....


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Cash GK said:


> What are your achievements?.so you comparing yourself to Ik.. man has done enough for Pakistan then you n your 7 generations even can not think of achieving..dont burn your flity A.....



HAHhahahahhahahahah i think you got mad, u r not able to understand my argument, you just doing here mouth firing with no logic,
Have a life boy soap and stay safe


----------



## Cash GK

ahmedlatif said:


> HAHhahahahhahahahah i think you got mad, u r not able to understand my argument, you just doing here mouth firing with no logic,
> Have a life boy soap and stay safe
> View attachment 619798


Your Achievements?? Suraj par tokana chor doo...watch out yourself


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Cash GK said:


> Your Achievements?? Suraj par tokana chor doo...watch out yourself



Bro r u fine ?? what r u asking ?? 


Your achievements ??
Suraj par tokana chor do ?? 
Watch out yourself ??

dont put to much pressure on u r brain it will blast


----------



## Cash GK

ahmedlatif said:


> Bro r u fine ?? what r u asking ??
> 
> 
> Your achievements ??
> Suraj par tokana chor do ??
> Watch out yourself ??
> 
> dont put to much pressure on u r brain it will blast


Mr zero is showing himself hero n trying to prof ik wrong...it is like man who never went to school n try to teach a doctor about medicine


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Cash GK said:


> Mr zero is showing himself hero n trying to prof ik wrong...it is like man who never went to school n try to teach a doctor about medicine



you act like Eisenstein here, get some fresh air. 
IK is more worst then other puppet .


----------



## Cash GK

ahmedlatif said:


> you act like Eisenstein here, get some fresh air.
> IK is more worst then other puppet .


Mr zero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Cash GK said:


> Mr zero


----------



## El Sidd

Will you run away to London?


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## El Sidd

When are you ordering your own arrest?


----------



## El Sidd

sorry for ignoring you. been busy. i hope that peerni dream about the cat does not come true.


----------



## El Sidd

Charsi


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

*Karachi Lions (By the People of KHI for people of KHI) *

*راشن کی تقسیم*




__ https://www.facebook.com/





No Need Tiger Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

El Sidd said:


> Charsi


Apki tareef nahi poochi kisi ne

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Maybe there is hope for Karachi @PakSword @Syed1. 
https://arynews.tv/en/govt-changes-nfc-award-18th-amendment-sources/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Zibago said:


> Maybe there is hope for Karachi @PakSword @Syed1.
> https://arynews.tv/en/govt-changes-nfc-award-18th-amendment-sources/


Great news let's see when it happens, but I have serious doubts. Any amendment would need 2/3 majority and that won't happen until PML-N is onboard and they will demand serious concessions in the accountability process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

ahmedlatif said:


> you act like Eisenstein here, get some fresh air.
> IK is more worst then other puppet .


Who were other puppets name few??



Syed1. said:


> Great news let's see when it happens, but I have serious doubts. Any amendment would need 2/3 majority and that won't happen until PML-N is onboard and they will demand serious concessions in the accountability process.


18th amendment was all about loot khasoot its about time to amend it for good.



Syed1. said:


> Apki tareef nahi poochi kisi ne


Abb inke pass post kernay ko Kuch nahi reh gaya abb now they start taking to themselves helpless souls


----------



## El Sidd

Don't tell Jameel but lol what a corrupt government


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

mingle said:


> Who were other puppets name few??



A to Z 
u will get the list from this source


----------



## mingle

ahmedlatif said:


> A to Z
> u will get the list from this source


Now I have to listen whole show??? I wana listen from you?? Tell me the names don't cut and paste someones opinion.How you will define a puppet??what will be criteria???


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

mingle said:


> Now I have to listen whole show??? I wana listen from you?? Tell me the names don't cut and paste someones opinion.How you will define a puppet??what will be criteria???



hahahahahahahah  
Mr.Ijaz ahmed is not giving opinion, he is giving their version what happen in past and how he did political engineering.


----------



## El Sidd

ahmedlatif said:


> hahahahahahahah
> Mr.Ijaz ahmed is not giving opinion, he is giving their version what happen in past and how he did political engineering.



what does the overseer satrap Shah means when he says " wo tauba nahi karte "

Who is playing God in the country?


----------



## mingle

ahmedlatif said:


> hahahahahahahah
> Mr.Ijaz ahmed is not giving opinion, he is giving their version what happen in past and how he did political engineering.


That's his version or opinion I wana know urs don't tell me Tom Dick & Harry story??


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## El Sidd

Eid Mubarak Niazi.

Sorry i was busy. Kesa hai larke? Suna qareebi rishtedaro ke sath eid manayi gayi. 

Ajkal awaam teri tareef nahi kar rahi. Kuch youtuber ko lifafay eidi dedo


----------



## maithil

Once die hard supporters are now laughing...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272546910268805123


----------



## IMMORTAL584

Imran Khan needs to do much more good for Pakistan.


----------



## maithil

Minister selected purely on merit..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274410894555054082


----------



## El Sidd

did you just say from your own mouth that there is no other choice but you?

are you ok?


----------



## ghazi52

Interesting watch.


----------



## ejaz007

*PTI’s Haleem Adil Sheikh under investigation: NAB*
Share:










https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/inp
*INP*

4:27 PM | July 11, 2020




The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) on Saturday said it had started a test against Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf (PTI) pioneer Haleem Adil Sheikh for illicitly offering government land.

The bureau, in its letter to the delegate commissioner Malir, has asked for all records relating to the offering of 253 sections of land of government arrive wrongfully beside points of interest of his farmhouse and other documents.

Agreeing to the letter, an anti-corruption office had as of now conducted an request against the PTI MPA

The letter assist said an anti-corruption unit has as of now completed an request against the PTI pioneer which the Bureau has too asked. DC Malir has been coordinated to yield the records by July 27.

Moreover, Catch sources said Sheikh had utilized the government arrive for commercial purposes.

The reports asked by the Bureau incorporate possession title/documents of Nation Chalet Cultivate Houses Extend, Deh Kharkaro, possession title/documents of Palm Town Resorts Extend and any other data significant to the subject matter.

https://nation.com.pk/11-Jul-2020/pti-s-haleem-adil-sheikh-under-investigation-nab


----------



## Dr. Strangelove




----------



## Tameem




----------



## Syed1.

Tameem said:


>


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284755576195612672


----------



## maithil

Sarakti jaye hain rukh se naqaab aahista aahista..



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284741454292824065


----------



## ejaz007

*Asset details of SAPMs, advisers released*










Asset details of SAPMs, advisers released



ISLAMABAD: Minister for Information Shibli Faraz Saturday said that asset details of all the special assistants and advisers to Prime Minister Imran Khan are now available for public viewing. He said that the details have been shared on the Cabinet Division website as instructed by the prime minister.

Four out of 15 special assistants to the prime minister (SAPMs), are dual nationality holders, while three have foreign residencies. Those who have dual nationalities included Zulfikar Bukhari, British citizenship; Shehzad Syed Qasim, US citizenship; Nadeem Babar, US citizenship; and Tania Aidrus, Canadian nationality and Singapore resident. The three SAPMs who have foreign residency included Nadeem Afzal Chan, Canadian permanent residency; Moeed Yousaf, US residency; and Shahbaz Gill, US green card holder.

Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Poverty Alleviation and Social Safety Sania Nishtar does not have a dual nationality, according to the documents. Nishtar, along with her husband, have a total bank balance of Rs14.8 million. The only car, a Honda Civic (2014) is in the name of Nishtar's husband. Nishtar owns jewellery worth Rs500,000 and has inherited property of 9.6 marlas in Peshawar.

Nadeem Babar is Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Petroleum Division with the status of Minister of State. He owns assets worth Rs2.184 billion, including multiple properties in Pakistan and foreign destinations. Babar has stakes in over two dozen companies based out of Pakistan. He also has US nationality.

Muhammad Usman Dar is Special Assistant Prime Minister on Youth Affairs. Dar owns assets worth Rs60 million.

Lt Gen (retd) Asim Saleem Bajwa is Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Information and Broadcasting, in an honorary capacity. His immovable property is worth Rs151.433 million. Shares worth Rs3,100,000 have been bought in his wife's name. The documents have listed one car, the Toyota ZX 2016, worth Rs3 million. Two bank accounts in Islamabad have Rs291,000 and Rs1,239, respectively. Lt Gen Bajwa also has a foreign bank account in Rawalpindi containing $4,149.

Tania Aidrus is Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Digital Pakistan. Aidrus has four immovable properties held outside Pakistan — two in the US and one each in the UK and Singapore — which when converted to Pakistani rupees, have a value of Rs452.69 million. The properties in Singapore and US are under mortgage. The premier's aide has no property within Pakistan. She has an investment in a venture capital worth Rs12.51 million and has declared remittances from foreign account to Pakistan worth $95,790.

Aidrus has a bank balance in various accounts both in Pakistan and abroad worth Rs34.39 million, whereas her husband has cash in bank worth Rs9.29 million in foreign accounts. She owns a car, Toyota Fortuner, and jewellery worth Rs5 million, the documents revealed. She has nationalities of Canada and Singapore.

Mohammad Shehzad Arbab: Mohammad Shehzad Arbab is Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Establishment with the status of Federal Minister. Shahzad Akbar owns assets worth above Rs50 million.

SAPM on Overseas Pakistanis Zulfikar Bukhari has properties worth millions of rupees in London. His father gave him two pieces of land as gift in 2006 and 2007, while he was also gifted 1,210 kanals and 91 kanals land. He also inherited plots in Islamabad from his maternal relatives.

SAPM on Political Communication Shahbaz Gill owns assets worth Rs150 million.

SAPM on Health Dr Zafar Mirza owns assets worth Rs57 million. He also owns a house worth Rs20 million and plots worth Rs30 million. His wife owns jewellery worth Rs2 million.

SAPM on Power Division Shehzad Qasim owns three plots worth Rs6 million in Lahore, while he owns plots worth Rs3.5 million in Gwadar. In addition, he owns a total of six properties in the United States and the United Arab Emirates. He has Rs40 million in cash in various banks.

SAPM on Capital Development Authority Ali Nawaz Awan owns properties worth Rs37.1 million in Islamabad, while he also owns immovable property worth Rs13.1 million.

Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh who is an Adviser on Finance and Revenue with the status of Federal Minister, has agricultural land worth Rs20 million and his wife has a house in Dubai worth Rs130 million. He has transferred $36,000 (roughly Rs6 million) from a foreign account to a bank account here in Pakistan.

Dr Shaikh has a total bank balance of Rs135 million in both Pakistani and foreign accounts. According to the documents, he has a Mercedes E-Class worth Rs5 million.

Adviser to PM on industries Abdul Razak Daud’s assets are worth Rs1.75 billion, while Malik Amin Aslam’s assets are worth Rs1.44 million. 

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/688602-asset-details-of-sapms-advisers-released

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

maithil said:


> Sarakti jaye hain rukh se naqaab aahista aahista..
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284741454292824065



*oh man they all earn money from outside pakistan, In Past, they were never be part of any govt **cabinet** or minister.*
*So whats wrong with it if they have money ???? *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maithil

Seems to have some implications for national security as well..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284833784601468930
But then all this might just be storm in teacup. Pure politics.


----------



## Patriot forever

maithil said:


> Seems to have some implications for national security as well..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284833784601468930
> But then all this might just be storm in teacup. Pure politics.


Moeed Yusuf is one of the best minds and asset we have when it comes to international lobbying. Our foreign policy is spot on, many people don't understand that foreign policy workings are very intricate, e.g. the inclusion of BLA in international terrorist organization.
Our foreign policy failed miserably in the past because we never leveraged these kinds of people to our benefit, instead left the field open to traitors like Hussain haqani to tarnish our image un opposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Patriot forever said:


> Moeed Yusuf is one of the best minds and asset we have when it comes to international lobbying. Our foreign policy is spot on, many people don't understand that foreign policy workings are very intricate, e.g. the inclusion of BLA in international terrorist organization.
> Our foreign policy failed miserably in the past because we never leveraged these kinds of people to our benefit, instead left the field open to traitors like Hussain haqani to tarnish our image un opposed.



Bhai ne kehdiya security threat nahi to bas nahi.

Aakhir kaiynaat ek wahid sadiq ameen launda sirf Pakistan ke pass hai


----------



## Patriot forever

El Sidd said:


> Bhai ne kehdiya security threat nahi to bas nahi.
> 
> Aakhir kaiynaat ek wahid sadiq ameen launda sirf Pakistan ke pass hai



Actually I think Nadeem Babar should be investigated, conflict of interest is a bigger problem. People like Moeed Yusuf and Sania Idrees are reputable people who have done nothing but promote positive image of Pakistan. Research about these people before coming to a conclusion.
My point was we need good lobbyist/diplomats if we want our message/view point to be heard. We were severely lacking in this regard with babus just enjoying perks. Learn from India.
I don't know if your bias will allow you to see but we have greatly improved our image, and now a days no ear is paid to Indian tantrums of labelling us as a terrorist country, on the contrary India's image is tarnished and Pakistan's foreign policy and PM IK has a role in it.


----------



## El Sidd

Patriot forever said:


> Actually I think Nadeem Babar should be investigated, conflict of interest is a bigger problem. People like Moeed Yusuf and Sania Idrees are reputable people who have done nothing but promote positive image of Pakistan. Research about these people before coming to a conclusion.
> My point was we need good lobbyist/diplomats if we want our message/view point to be heard. We were severely lacking in this regard with babus just enjoying perks. Learn from India.



If we learned from India, PTi would never have existed.


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284882596661469185


----------



## Patriot forever

maithil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284882596661469185



There is a difference between iqama and a green card. Green card/PR doesn't require active employment where as Iqama does.

2nd our law is different for elected and non elected persons. For example multiple high level bureaucrats hold dual nationality and foreign PR. Advisors are just juiced up bureaucrats. They do not have a say in legislation.

This should clarify common misconception regarding the law. Zulfi bukhari appointment was already challenges in supreme court for dual nationality.


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284893810716221440


----------



## ejaz007

*Aamir Liaquat's resignation 'rejected' by PM Imran*






Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday rejected the resignation of his party’s MNA from Karachi Aamir Liaquat Husain and stated that he was “proud” that the TV show host was part of the ruling Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI).

Husain shared on Twitter, that in his “long” meeting the prime minister rejected his “four-page” long resignation. He added that he spoke to the PM with an open heart and lauded him for raising his voice for the problems regarding Karachi.


“You are an asset for Tehreek-e-Insaf, there is no need to leave anything,” Husain quoted PM Imran in a series of tweets. He added that the party needed him and would make Pakistan a welfare state and that he “respected the lawmaker for raising his voice for Karachi”.

The TV host turned politician shared that the Prime Minister told him that he was aware of the problems that he mentioned and that Karachi was the “most important city” for him.

Earlier in the day, Hussain had announced on Twitter that he was heading to Prime Minister House to submit his resignation to PM Imran Khan.


“I am heading to Prime Minister House to present my resignation to Prime Minister of Pakistan Mr Imran Khan,” the lawmaker tweeted from Karachi.

Last week, Hussain had tweeted that he had requested time from Prime Minister Imran Khan and would submit his resignation to him in that meeting as he felt “helpless” as an MNA from Karachi.

“I admit that I am a helpless MNA from Karachi,” Hussain had said, adding that he was unable to provide electricity to the citizens of his city.


“I cannot see the people of Karachi, especially my constituents, suffer and cannot see them face the lies of [K-Electric CEO] Monis Alvi,” the MNA said.

The port city has been facing prolonged and frequent power outages since the start of the summer, which has brought with it hot and humid weather and a surge in electricity demand. The outages had turned worse after the city was hit by moonsoon rains.

KE CEO Moonis Alvi had also apologised to the people of Karachi while noting that the city had been witnessing unusual load-shedding.

The reason of the load-shedding, according to the KE chief, was a high demand of 3,560 megawatts (MW) when the power utility, he said, had a peak generation capacity of only 3,200 MWs.


https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/6...to-pm-house-to-submit-resignation-to-pm-imran


----------



## maithil

Some positive development..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289610309393506304


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295786715286822912


----------



## jupiter2007

bubble123 said:


> The only chance IK has if he is able to convince the urban middle class aka the silent majority to get out on the election day and vote for him especially youth.
> 
> Unfortunately IK presently is not trying to do this instead wasting his time on darhnays and other useless stuff.



Political parties win election if they have the support of establishment. Sometimes establishment play games and bring someone else in power. PSP/Mustafa Kamal got played by establishment. He was supposed to get at least 12 seats from Sindh but establishment made a deal with MQM.


----------



## El Sidd

Hello Nichla Tabqa PM Niazi, 

When are you visiting your gods in the EU?


----------



## El Sidd

El Sidd said:


> PM Niazi


Give your soul to me
For eternity
Release your life
To begin another time with her
End your grief with me
There's another way
Release your life
Take your place inside the fire with her


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Youthi What's going on ..!!

   



















*Another U-Turn *


----------



## Crimson Blue

Former US treasury secretary (finance minister), Lawrence 'Larry' Summers tells CNBC on October 19, 2020: US would have saved $10 trillion if it handled COVID-19 'as well as Pakistan'


----------



## ejaz007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2705395529727051

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Did you finalize the vaccine policy with your wife? People need to know.


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Bikes aur mobiles py street crimes ruktay nai, ab ye naya tamasha... Is show ka director kon hai bc ! 
ROADS HAI NHI KARACHI MAI harkaty dekho






KHI PEOPLE

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

*My Captaaaan Team made wonderful Lahore Grt Achievement *





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3635315426554383


----------



## El Sidd

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> Bikes aur mobiles py street crimes ruktay nai, ab ye naya tamasha... Is show ka director kon hai bc !
> ROADS HAI NHI KARACHI MAI harkaty dekho
> 
> View attachment 699208
> 
> 
> KHI PEOPLE
> View attachment 699209



It's all milk and honey now


----------



## ejaz007

Khan Sahib be Parchi par Agai


----------



## Patriot forever

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> Bikes aur mobiles py street crimes ruktay nai, ab ye naya tamasha... Is show ka director kon hai bc !
> ROADS HAI NHI KARACHI MAI harkaty dekho
> 
> View attachment 699208
> 
> 
> KHI PEOPLE
> View attachment 699209



It's PPP government in Sindh. Wrong thread.


ejaz007 said:


> View attachment 719789
> 
> 
> Khan Sahib be Parchi par Agai



It's a mask bro. Zoom in.







Bugz mai satya gye hain idiots. Remember the time when we had an Indian stooge? 











Painful images aren't they?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZ1

ejaz007 said:


> View attachment 719789
> 
> 
> Khan Sahib be Parchi par Agai


its a mask.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

AZ1 said:


> its a mask.


Got it. My bad.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=594802540914441


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380771289435111425


----------



## Patriot forever

maithil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380771289435111425



The guy has personal issues with PM IK. He went to him multiple times with personal requests but was not entertained.

I have seen you take a very keen interest in Pakistan politics particularly anti IK and pro others which is very odd for an Indian, any particular reason for it?


----------



## jupiter2007

Imran Khan is going to dissovle assembly because Establishment is screatly supporting PPP and not allowing PTI to pass tought laws to catch and jail corrupt mafia. 

Indirectly, establishment and Judical system is supporting corrupt maifa and putting hindrance in IK's way. 

What will happend if assemblies are dissolve? What options are there?

In my humble opinion, only option is MarshallawPLus plan to fix all pending issues.



jupiter2007 said:


> First of all, I am from Karachi. I am the one who proposed Marshal Law plus plan because I don’t believe that current democracy system in Pakistan can fix the problems riyasat is facing.....but I’m hoping that New governments can proof me wrong.
> 
> 2nd, Accountability has to be across the board. Why KPK NAB was not active? Why IK stop NAB KPK to take action against Khattak? Gulalai mentioned about Khattak’s corruption few times. Also some media channels dig up some stuff on him...how he gave contracts to certain companies. These hidden corruption cases will surface sooner or later but his corruption compare to PPP and PMLN is like a pinch of salt.
> 
> Let NAB and FIA get active and you will see how many politicians from many political parties including PTI will be in jail.





jupiter2007 said:


> If that happened...and if these corrupt mafia try to compromise on Nuclear, they will be history. Establishment will bring marshalLaw+ plan for next 30 years. dark and strick MarshalLaw to clean up all systems, Judiciary, Bureaucracy, POlitical system,government system police, civil agencies, economic system, cleanup media, complete elimination of corruption from society, etc.





jupiter2007 said:


> System is infected with corruption and only solution is a harsh 25 years of MarshalLaw Plus plan to remove the infection.





jupiter2007 said:


> Please please disqualify him. We want 25 years of harsh MarshalLaw plus plan.
> 
> Special Military court for corrupt mafia including politicians, judges, lawyers and bureaucrats.





jupiter2007 said:


> Only marshal law with Patriot act and military court can fix most of the problems. 100% digitalization, harsher punishment for corruption and money laundering. Corruption and money laundering cases go directly to military court so they can be resolved in one month. No more provinces, Division based government with governor or divisional administrator and local body system.





jupiter2007 said:


> Get this in your head...
> 1) IK will never resign even if everyone leaves him.
> 2) Opposition cannot
> Overthrow this government.
> 3) Moulana can’t do anything but to embarrass himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it does not come to that level.
> 
> if IK failed for any reason, only other option for Pakistan will be Marshal Laws because civilian government will be willing to compromise on Nuclear assets. I hope and pray that IK government does good for people of Pakistan and bring peace in sub-continent.
> 
> If these corrupt mafia try to cause problems by restoring to protect and violence, army will be called. We have too many external problems and army will not tolerate internal problems. Army will have no choice but to come in to stabilize the country.
> 
> Riasat is auto correcting itself. Either we can make this democracy work for us or 30 years of hard Marshal law that will hang all the criminals and corrupt mafia. Choice is yours..
> If Marshal Laws doesn’t come, I want it to come for 30 years and it should be MarshalLawPlus plan.
> Whole system needs revamping, political, Judicial, social, economical.
> Whole corrupt mafia needs to be in Jail using special Corruption corrupt with right judges. Military court setup for economic terrorism and Anti-state element in society. New setup should resolve cases in weeks instead of years. Decentralization of power to union council level.
> Political system: Custom build for Pakistan, no more parliamentarian system for Pakistan. Provide basic needs of people, clean water, food, shelter, sanitation, education, electricity and security.


All cases against corrupt mafia can only be resolved in Military Court.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=920527648518578


----------



## ghazi52

On the road, seems preparing for election.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## El Sidd

AZ1 said:


> its a mask.


Will the sadiq ameen supporters cut his hand off when it is established that the current regime employed weapon of mass corruption?


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister 
@ImranKhanPTI
at Aqdam e Aaliya, while he's in Madina to pay respect at Roza E Rasoolﷺ 







.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 732208



What's the point?


ghazi52 said:


> Prime Minister
> @ImranKhanPTI
> at Aqdam e Aaliya, while he's in Madina to pay respect at Roza E Rasoolﷺ
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 742194
> 
> .
> 
> 
> View attachment 742195



cost paid by the poor nation!


ghazi52 said:


> On the road, seems preparing for election.
> 
> View attachment 739604



or perhaps preparing for an early iftar!


----------



## ghazi52

“Rivers do not drink their own water; trees do not eat their own fruit; the sun does not shine on itself and flowers do not spread their fragrance for themselves. Living for others is a rule of nature. We are all born to help each other. No matter how difficult it is.
Life is good when you are happy; but much better when others are happy because of you.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

New World Order 
By Fakir S. Ayazuddin 

Today Imran Khan stands tall as the only Pakistani on the world stage, at a time when his honesty and strength of character are desperately needed. 

The situation facing the world is indeed dangerous. The fall of Kabul is imminent, and will be replaced by a fiercely independent Taliban government. 

The Americans who are notoriously bad losers, but at least, would never like to be seen as one, are seeking positions from which they can strike the nascent Afghan government to ensure that the Afghans do not stray from US policy if they try.

China, and now Russia are all the new block in the region who jointly own their own sphere of influence. China, a nation ready to give the economic leadership necessary to the region.

The US will not accept this challenge to its formation of the world order.

Hugo Chavez who had the temerity to challenge the US governance was singled out to be made an example of. 

Even though he was popularly elected and the Venezuelan people had the highest per capita income because of their huge oil wealth. 

The US destroyed the Venezuelan economy and brought about a classic riches to rags end to the Venezuelan experiment in democracy. 

Afghanistan has emerged as the victor in a bitter 18 year war and the US has been forced to sign a humiliating peace treaty with the Taliban in Qatar. 

The Americans cannot resist the temptation to keep a careful watch on a victorious Taliban who have not struggled 16 years to be poodle lackey of someone they have just defeated.

The Russians and Chinese are already in the arena, with an established presence and will stop US attempts at forming new air bases.

Enter Pakistan a country that has long been the stooge of the Americans and has been used for the last fifty years as their vassal state. 

Now the US has requested Pakistan for bases from which they can keep an eye and a gun aimed at the nascent Afghans. 

Imran Khan has refused as this would be against his policy of independent actions.

The Indians are too far away, and the Afghans would consider bases or overflights a threat to their newly found peace. 

Pakistan is mindful of this fact and will never attempt such a folly. 

The US will then pressure Imran Khan failing which they will call upon Zardari and the abscondee Nawaz Sharif, who will be given a makeover as the new heroes and true bearers of the torch of democracy. 

Condolezza Rice can be brought back from retirement into issuing a new NRO which has been the desire of Zardari and Nawaz all along. 

The US does not care about the cost to the people of Pakistan. All the billions that have been stolen will now be given a safe exit from their cases and pending jail sentences. 

The Americans should realise that their propping up Zardari and Nawaz Sharif will unleash a huge anti US wave throughout Pakistan for generations to come. 

The US in their enthusiasm to destabilise Pakistan do not realise the disruption it will create and the ripple effect in India, a country facing its own factional divisive challenges. 

These challenges are too close to the surface and Modi is too short sighted to see them. 

These are indeed interesting times and we are lucky we have Imran Khan as a leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

شرابی کبابی وزیر کم روٹیاں کھانے کی تلقین کرنے لگا 
 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=846371752714344


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Guess who"

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hello naughty people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474703077961711621


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477662984507998211

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478424118349467653


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Today, Prime Minister Imran Khan meets President Xi Jinping....................


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

10th Feb 1985 ; Death anniversary Shaukat Khanum..

May Almighty Allah rest her soul in peace may Almighty Allah give her highest place in heaven Ameen


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

While Indians & Indian Media are busy in doing propaganda about Imran Khan canceling the visit to Russia PM Imran Khan departs from his hotel to hold a tete a tete followed by a luncheon & delegation level meet at the Kremlin with Russian President Vladimir Putin....


----------



## ghazi52

Addressing at Mandi Bahaddin.
8:55 AM · Feb 18, 2022


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

......

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497592701793218560


----------



## ghazi52

...




........

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

He is real tiger, all the so-called democratic forces are against him...................

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....
*Construction work at Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust Cancer Hospital Karachi. *

It will be opened for patients at the end of next year. It will be bigger than SKMT Peshawar and Lahore. 





............

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Zibago

It aint over till its over


----------



## maithil

Khatarnak..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502237408628285443


----------



## FuturePAF

maithil said:


> Khatarnak..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502237408628285443


“Told” and “asked” carry different connotations, and I would hope he is more more careful in the words his chooses. But having said that, he doesn’t sugar coat what’s going on, so his is honest with the people.


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502244012153090051


----------



## ghazi52

..
J-10C induction.






......


----------



## ghazi52

--




---..----.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504081277137440770--,--___

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great image how lucky Pakistan have been in mist of sewage (Pakistan's politics) we got honest man who lead us for 4 years with distinction

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Great image how lucky Pakistan have been in mist of sewage (Pakistan's politics) we got honest man who lead us for 4 years with distinction



🥺🥺🥺🥺🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Kompromat

US led coup is winning in Pakistan. 

$1m per person, in cash is distributed to politicians, bureaucrats and several other type stake holders by US embassy through its local agents. 

It will be the cheapest regime change operation in CIA's history. Khan's Govt will face implosion in the shape of internal double agents and pressure from orbital forces. 

As of now, Khan will be overthrown by 31st March.

Gatekeepers are fast asleep or don't care about civil unrest to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

Horus said:


> US led coup is winning in Pakistan.
> 
> $1m per person, in cash is distributed to politicians, bureaucrats and several other type stake holders by US embassy through its local agents.
> 
> It will be the cheapest regime change operation in CIA's history. Khan's Govt will face implosion in the shape of internal double agents and pressure from orbital forces.
> 
> As of now, Khan will be overthrown by 31st March.
> 
> Gatekeepers are fast asleep or don't care about civil unrest to follow.











Former head of Pakistan's Special Forces Warns of US/Western sponsored Regime Change Conspiracy against Imran Khan


Former head of Pakistan's Special Forces Warns of Regime Change Conspiracy against Imran Khan. Attached tweet with background of absolutely not to this day; one can connect dots easily. It wouldn't be first time for foreign influencers to use that democratic wand for a Regime change. In-fact...



defence.pk





A few days back you wrote...,
"Pakistani institutions are aware and awake".

Why change of opinion now? Pindi changed its decision? Or they themselves are involved? (most likely). Are we going back to that vicious circle of PPP/PMLN govts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........





.............


----------



## ghazi52

:;:;





'''''


----------



## A1Kaid

If the report of several PTI ministers may vote against IK is true then it is looking bad for IK in terms of votes. He will have to win those 12-24 folks back and maintain army backing to complete his final year of his first term as PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

------




-----------


----------



## ghazi52

>>>>>>





>>>>>>>


----------



## 帅的一匹

Horus said:


> US led coup is winning in Pakistan.
> 
> $1m per person, in cash is distributed to politicians, bureaucrats and several other type stake holders by US embassy through its local agents.
> 
> It will be the cheapest regime change operation in CIA's history. Khan's Govt will face implosion in the shape of internal double agents and pressure from orbital forces.
> 
> As of now, Khan will be overthrown by 31st March.
> 
> Gatekeepers are fast asleep or don't care about civil unrest to follow.


That’s when democracy fails.


----------



## ghazi52

Live speech at Dargahi......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Watching Jalsa by Imran Khan , listening to my Country's PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52

....





....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=274518998201911




.,.'';;


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,




.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Watching Jalsa by Imran Khan , listening to my Country's PM





Clutch said:


>



*Support PTV News .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I tune into Radio Pakistan , Youtube feed once in while certainly has older PTV vibes
It does not have the scary background music playing all time

Much of news is read in a very neutral style

Hope they eliminate all the unnecessary background music



Associated Press of Pakistan
Pakistan Television
Pakistan Radio

Rest is just foreign Tools

CNN
BBC
Twitter
Facebook
Various Private Channels Running in Pakistan with Offices in UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.;'-




.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,




.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,,.,.,.,.,




.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,





.,.,.,


----------



## Solidify

Opposition will get Punished severely by Article 6
watch & sub


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,





.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,





.,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solidify

Check this Video


Opposition will get Punished severely by Article 6


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,




,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,




.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Leader is here......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,





.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,





.,.,.,.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

/,./,




-/-/-/-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

<><><><>




<><><><><<><>


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,.






د. محمد الهاشمي الحامدي

@MALHACHIMI
·
20h

Dear brother 
@ImranKhanPTI
: whatever happens, we know you are the opposite to corrupt politicians, a beacon of hope, & we will never forget your beautiful, noble & moving defence of our beloved prophet ﷺ in the UN. May Allah grant you his companionship in paradise.






,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.




,.,.,..,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,.
With common person





,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurated Pakistan Emergency Helpline 911-PEHEL in Islamabad on Thursday to provide immediate relief to the people in emergent situation.






,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,




.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## Solidify

New Govt coming will Give Up Nukes !!
watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,






.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

We will come back !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musafir117

Ye page kafi “ FaizYab “ ho chuka hai ab next ka intezar hai “ yab “ hone ke liye


----------



## -=virus=-

time to move out the old furniture


----------



## Ali_Baba

ghazi52 said:


> We will come back !!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 832628



And hopefully a bit smarter and less naive... and in the interim - look after his personal security as people will want to "take him out" permanently now so that he cannot return..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4543845775721653




.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,




.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,




.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crimson Blue



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.




,.,,,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.




,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,




.,.,.,


----------



## Khalidr

Solidify said:


> New Govt coming will Give Up Nukes !!
> watch



more like Ukraine.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,





.,.,.,


----------



## Solidify

Khalidr said:


> more like Ukraine.


Let's pray that that never happens, otherwise .......!@#$%%^&***bomb


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=949812739014992




.,


----------



## Crimson Blue

Imran khan is asking for donation from overseas Pakistanis in a twitter message. It seems current Jalsas expenses needs to be covered. PTI has set up a new website for it at *****



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515018297024024576

Who is going to donate? This is time to put your money where your mouth is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




,.,.,..


----------



## Azadkashmir




----------



## ghazi52

Coming to Peshawar........April 13 , 2022...





,.,.,.


----------



## Marcus-Aurelius

Crimson Blue said:


> Imran khan is asking for donation from overseas Pakistanis in a twitter message. It seems current Jalsas expenses needs to be covered. PTI has set up a new website for it at www.namanzoor.com
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515018297024024576
> 
> Who is going to donate? This is time to put your money where your mouth is.



Have already donated brother and will continue to donate as much as I can. It appears that the donation website was overloaded due to excessive requests, the awaam is eager to help in any way they can. If we don't act now, we are complicit.


----------



## jupiter2007

After massive Karachi Jalsa by PTI, some MQM members are hinting to join PTI party.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515787009230454786,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.




,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/7086207628048747781
.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## pak1234

Interesting


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,,.









Imported Hakoomat Na Manzoor SONG 2022 , PTI NEW SONG 2022 , امپورٹڈ حکومت نامنظور


Imported Hakoomat Na Manzoor SONG 2022 , PTI NEW SONG 2022 , امپورٹڈ حکومت نامنظور




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
If the rain of freedom falls from the sky, the slaves will come out with umbrellas,

اگر آسمان سے آزادی کی بارش ہوجائے تو غلامی پسند لوگ چھتریاں لیکر نکلیں گے، 
(سقراط)​


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517026548997574657


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519733105803898881

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

this is symping desk not a political desk


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

May Allah Protect the honest people of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521143585172865025


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521858641116160000


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

Today....


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522558309873889280


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518705017934557186

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523115664407515137


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
خوش قسمت بچہ جو جلسے میں عمران خان سے ملنے کے لیے رؤ رہا تھا خان صاحب نے ملاقات کے لیے بلا لیا ۔
خان صاحب نے بچے کی قمیض پر آٹوگراف دیا ۔
۔ آج اس بچے کی قمیض اور شہباز شریف کے کپڑے نیلام کروا کر دیکھ لیں پٹواریوں کو ان کے لیڈر کی اوقات 
معلوم ہو جائیگی​Lucky child who was crying to meet Imran Khan in the meeting, 
Khan Sahib called for the meeting. 
Khan Sahib gave autograph on the child's shirt. 
Get this child's shirt and Shahbaz Sharif's clothes auctioned today. Patwaris will know the times of their leader.
https://twitter.com/Saif90353659/status/1524843160157007872/photo/1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
What a great person he is, everyone is crazy about him...


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,






Where Imran: Family, Educated, Graceful, Attractive, City of Horizons, Worldwide Welfare Work, World Renowned Statesman, Personal Ceremonies from the British Royal Family, and Friends from Bill Gates to Mick Jagger.






And where is the semi-literate Hamza Shahbaz of Gawalmandi.


----------



## Crimson Blue

This is real cool montage of recent events. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528023384180899841


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
عمران خان کے والدین اللّٰہ انکے درجات بلند فرمائے اور جنت الفردوس میں اعلیٰ مقام عطا فرمائے آمین ثمہ آمین​





1:29 PM · May 24, 2022


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.


----------



## fatman17

Highlights of the key achievements by PTI-led Government.


Loans repaid by PTI govt in 22 months: RS 5000 Billion Amount borrowed from State Bank in 22 months: NIL Panagahs established by PTI govt in 22 months: 200+ Rs 2 Billion allocated to transform PM house into a university. Effective diplomacy saved Pakistan from paying $1.2bn penalty in Karkey...




www.insaf.pk





This safar was truncated when it was beginning to take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Highlights of the key achievements by PTI-led Government.
> 
> 
> Loans repaid by PTI govt in 22 months: RS 5000 Billion Amount borrowed from State Bank in 22 months: NIL Panagahs established by PTI govt in 22 months: 200+ Rs 2 Billion allocated to transform PM house into a university. Effective diplomacy saved Pakistan from paying $1.2bn penalty in Karkey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insaf.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This safar was truncated when it was beginning to take off.


In pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.


----------



## fatman17

IK interview


----------



## Sayfullah

fatman17 said:


> In pictures








Stats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmood-ur-Rehman

Conqueror said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Post and share everything related to PTI, Imran Khan's political carrier, campaigns and events coming ahead.
> 
> *Website:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf
> *Facebook:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-insaf [Offical page] | Facebook
> *Twitter:* PTI - Twitter
> *YouTube:* Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf - YouTube
> 
> "All our national life stooges of the past and present colonial masters have led us. Their contribution has been merely to mortgage our children's future and short change our dignity by making compromises under the guise of the much-abused supreme national interest."
> 
> Our Ideology
> 
> As a nation we cannot progress as long as our economy depends on handouts from international lenders and donors. The policies of international lenders have strangulated the capacity of the ordinary citizen to live a life of dignity. We must strive for self-reliance. The goal of self-reliance does not in any way imply that we isolate ourselves from the global economy. It only shows our conviction that by restoring the trust of the people in public institutions we can harness their potential and mobilize them for a better tomorrow.
> 
> We offer a new and credible leadership that is committed to restoring Pakistan's political and economic sovereignty by building a new bond of trust between the government and the people. Only through the active participation of the people can we collectively mobilize our human and material resources to forge ahead on the road to a confident and self-reliant nation.
> 
> We are committed to political stability through credible democracy, transparency in government and accountability of leadership. We believe in federalism and functional autonomy to the provinces.
> 
> We strive a moderate society that banishes hatred and religious bigotry. We are focused on addressing the root causes of religious extremism, which are injustice, poverty, unemployment, and illiteracy while Islam and the Two-Nation Theory remain the bedrock of Pakistan's foundations, religious dogma must not be used to whip up passions to create fear in society. On the contrary, a truly Islamic society advocates tolerance, moderation and freedom to practice the religion of one's choice without fear. Sectarianism is a curse that must be eliminated from society.
> 
> Our family values bind society. We must preserve and strengthen them, as they are our strengths for the future. Despite the grinding poverty and injustice, it is the structure of the family that keeps the social fabric intact. Mere passing laws do not change ground realities that force parents to send their children to work. We cannot ignore the present dismal of the children in terms of their right to healthcare, nutrition, and education. Our mothers need to be healthy and educated to properly nurture our young.
> 
> An Islamic Society must care for its senior citizens who are most vulnerable. They need special attention and care as not only are they vulnerable, but also most valuable and yet most neglected part of society.
> 
> Pakistan is a great experiment in nurturing and sustaining political unity among diverse people based on common ideology. Despite the common strands of national unity, we have rich and diverse cultures, including those of the religious minorities. Cultural and ethnic diversity doesn't bring discord but makes our society rich and tolerant. We must nurture and allow every opportunity for this diversity of culture and traditions to flourish.
> 
> Our Mission
> 
> To establish a just society based on humane values while continuously upholding the self-esteem of the nation. The PTI will restore the sovereign and inalienable right of the people to choose political and economic options in accordance with our social, cultural, and religious values. We are broad-based movement for change whose mission is to create a free society based on justice. We know that national renewal is only possible if people are truly free.
> 
> Our leadership approaches the people with sincerity and a sense of history and we pledge to commitment to:
> 
> Freedom from Political, Economic and Mental Slavery - A self reliant modern Islamic Republic
> Freedom from Injustice - Inexpensive and quick dispensation of justice
> Freedom from Poverty - 50 percent increase in per capita income in 5 years
> Freedom from Unemployment - Two million new jobs every year
> Freedom from Homelessness - 2.0 lac new housing units every year and complete ownership right to millions living in Katchi Abadis
> Freedom from Illiteracy - Full literacy in 5 years
> Freedom to Generate Wealth
> Freedom from Fear - Complete Freedom of thought and expression
> Freedom for Women - Free education up to Matric for girls from poor households.
> Equal right for minorities - no religious discrimination
> 
> Hope a better Pakistan - JOIN US:
> 
> Member Registration


Not possible in the presence of East India company.


----------



## fatman17

IK on Economic Survey of Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Maryam Safdar can't copy this ,because She can't wear this....


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
تو نے میری قوم کا بیڑا اٹھایا، اللہ تجھے کامیاب کرے-​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Search him out and learn from this fourteen yrs old guy about bravery and sacrifice for standing for his nation against slavery...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Olympus81

Ye political desk kum, fashion magazine zyada lag raha hai.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

Olympus81 said:


> Ye political desk kum, fashion magazine zyada lag raha hai.


Okay!!
Today,,,

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Axte

Why did President Alvi replace Governor Punjab with N-League member? He gave up a lot of leverage that PTI had.


----------



## ghazi52

Axte said:


> Why did President Alvi replace Governor Punjab with N-League member? He gave up a lot of leverage that PTI had.


Showbaz gave the name, President can not do anything, after 15 days governor nominated will be automatically there. It is the power of PM.


----------



## fatman17

What an inspirational piece of writing by the Gen.👏❤️

Posted by Gen Salauddin Tirmazi ( Ex- Federal Minister PML-N ) on another forum… about Mr Imran Khan. 

It no longer matters what we think of him. It is not important anymore whether we regard him as corrupt or innocent, view him as efficient or incapable, place him on a high moral pedestal or at par with his opponents. What many of us do not realise is that his fall was orchestrated, his rise was ordianed. His ouster was managed by a few, his comeback is destined by the majority. His fall from grace may have been planned by humans, his rise to glory is destined by divinity. He has already reached a place where our opinions carry no weight since now, only Allah's decision matters.
What a great drama unfolding right before our eyes
Historical times
This day will be part of our history
Remembered for long
One brave man rose to change the fate of 220 million people
One against all. Politicians of various ilks
Joined together by greed. And greed alone
People had accepted their condition as a given, unchangeable
Their future generations condemned to crawl like insects against mafia that had eaten into the vitals of the nation
Till one man and one man alone told them that was not their destiny
They were meant for something better
He showed them how
Practically
By standing in front of them, , handsome and beautiful
A sublime figure larger than life
Too good to be true
Sacrificing a life of great luxury
His beautiful family, his gorgeous wife his country of adoption
To land amidst a Miserable country on the verge of collapse
He gave them a vision, hope, dream
He told them to realize their true worth
He told them not to crawl when they could fly
He told them they were endowed by the Almighty with wings
He led from the front
Rode the caravan fearlessly
Debunking all fear and possible instantaneous death
This is stuff of legends unfolding now in sight of the whole world
By submitting to the vision cognitively, emotionally even if not behaviorally
For I wish I could be as brave as MY LEADER

Bravo Imran Khan, Bravo All Pakistanis 🇵🇰🙏

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## fatman17

ATTENTION!!!

KINDLY SPREAD THIS AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE SO A COMMON MAN OF THIS COUNTRY WOULD KNOW WHAT IK HAS DELIVERED TO US IN 3 YEARS, AND WHAT COULD HAVE BEEN DONE IF HE HAD CONTINUED FOR OTHER YEARS TO COME.

Written by Mubashir Hassan 
Credit should be given where it lies.

What Imran khan did after coming in Govt despite everyone in system against him (50+ things what I remember & could jot down)

1. Promised to strike back India if it attacks Pak - Next day 2 Indian jets were down & Abhinandan here

2. Ensured no Drone attack in his tenure against 400 drone attacks in PPP & PMLN 

3. Started 3 big dams against 41 rental plants of PPP & PMLN

4. Raised Exports to 38Billion US Dollars in 3 years which were stuck to 21 Billion USD in last 10 years of PPP & PMLN

5. Fought Islamophobia (hate speech’s against Prophet and targeting Muslims for Hijab and beard) at UN and every forum & got it recognized by UN, showing his extreme Love for Prophet and Islam 

6. Labelled Modi as Hitler and BJP as Nazi party at UN Address to World Presidents, where no one else even uttered a word when even Kalbhoshan was arrested 

7. Got Rikodiq 11 Billion USD penalty removed and turned into 9 Billion USD investment by same company 

8. Got PIA operational loss to zero

9. Huge turnout in Construction industry with more than 6000 big projects started providing 8 Lac new jobs, even when Corona was at peak 

10. Textile sector matches exports (20 Billion USD) from 9-11 Billion USD 

11. Billion tress Tsunami (2 billion already planted) when trees were wiped out and forest ministry was most expensive ministry on sale and no one ever thought of Climate change turning Pakistan into desert with rising temperatures, funny thing it was (now Pakistan Presiding member of World Environment & Climate Change Body) 

12. Bumper crops production, wheat, sugar, cotton, rice which were diminished earlier 

13. 2x new big canals after 50 yr and work at full swing 

14. J-10 Fighter to PAF after 1983 no fighter inducted except JF-17 

15. Compelled Banks to provide lowest mortgage for house (billions already given to poor)

16. Record production of Cars, tractors, motorcycles 

17. Countrywide Medical /health insurance to every poor family 

18. 150 x Shelter /food to poor (Panahgah) when he saw a photo of poor family sleeping in winter on footpath

19. Single National curriculum System in entire country against 10%(A levels and English schools elite) ruling the entire country 

20. Online Citizen portal giving common citizen to nab the corrupt system of Administration
(Over 4.5 Million people linked with system & satisfied). 

21. Called out Trump on tweet after Trump blamed Pakistan for terrorism ... compelled him to invite Imran Khan as state guest in USA

22. Address to 40,000 Pakistanis Jalsa in USA to show the strength of Pakistan in America.

23. Ended US war in Afghanistan and throwing all anti Pakistan elements out of Afghanistan 

24. Got 3 Billion USD through Roshan Digital accounts from overseas Pakistan 

25. Increased Foreign remittances to 31 Billion US Dollars from 19 Billion US Dollars 

26. Said “Absolutely Not” to big powers where everyone lied flat on only one telephone call 

27. Controlled Corona & evaded lockdown despite all pressure, compelled WHO / UN to say 
“Learn from Pakistan” 

28. Visited Russia and was honored with 3 hours meeting despite starting of war the same day 

29. Tackled Stunted growth of Pakistani children

30. Started multiple tourism projects /jobs and Discover Pakistan Channel & Skardu International Airport 

31. Pakistan Unemployment lowest in entire region 

32. New HD PTV Channel News 

33. Pakistani cricket at its best after Ramez Raja became PCB Chairman

34. No buying of News channels and Anchors like PMLN 

35. IT (computers software) sector at its peak with over 2 Billion USD exports (100 % Jump) & over 5 Lacs new jobs & free lancers 

36. Over 1,50,000 new companies registered (10 times more than previous Govts) 

37. Multiple new Universities & Rehmat Ul Almeen Authority 

38. All major cases against Women solved & criminals arrested and given death sentence (Sialkot Motorway, Islamabad Noor Muqadam, Usman Mirza E-11 videos) 

39. Relations with Iran, China, Russia, KSA all equal unlike previous grouping 

40. Never lived in PM house unlike previous who not only lived in PM house but made their own houses as Camp houses to bear expenses at state expense 

41. No lavish foreign tours and traveling on local PIA Flights or PAF small plane unlike special Boeing with hundreds of family members and anchors on state expense 

42. Merged poor FATA with KP, so that no one dares to attack a region know as lawless tribal area on Pak-Afghan border 

43. Won 2 Additional Govts in GB & AJK to prove its party of all Pakistani nation unlike PMLN of Punjab & PPP of poor rural Sindh 

44. Got First National Security Policy of Pakistan 

45. Made a Doctor President of Pakistan instead of Mr 10 percent 

46. No corruption case against him. Tax collection at its peak (Rs 6000 Billion). 

47. Told truth to entire Pakistan that yes we had a PIA Crash as many pilots had fake licesnse, though we had to suffer but Alhumdulilah no crash since then 

48. Gave Ehsas programme (over 100 programmes) to eliminate poverty and called as 4th best programme in world by World Bank 

49. Loan of over Rs 30-50 Billion given to youth (Kamyab Jawan) instead of laptops for publicity

50. First time mobile phones production in Pakistan, now over 70% mobiles produced in Pakistan. Electric bikes factories and computer processors also started 

51. Severe action against smuggling, controlling now 50 % smuggling by fencing of borders. New Industry at r ise in every field including tryes factory inaugurated yesterday (only which had 3 Billion Dollars smuggling)
THIS DOCUMENT IS BEING FORWARDED AS RECEIVED. DOCUMENT PRODUCED BY A SENIOR EX-ARMY OFFICER.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557360219914633216


----------



## lyns



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam




----------



## fatman17

The High Table
By Fakir S. Ayazuddin 

The most visible compliment has been paid to our Imran Khan by Vladimir Putin, the most powerful individual on the planet. 

He has complimented Imran and went on to say that he had become such an admirer that when he(Imran) returned to power he would himself visit Pakistan and offer all the economic and military benefits that Pakistan could wish for. 

This personal admiration from some one as ruthless and as powerful is without parallel. This is happening while Imran is being strapped down by the Lilliputians. 

The stature of Imran has grown manifold, and we can only hope that no crazed follower of the Sharifs makes a stupid move against the Khan. 

Sanaullah has gone on Umra to plead forgiveness. After Putin and President Xi, Imran need not fear any earthling. Imran must continue on his path as God is guiding him. 

Imran must not falter now. The world leaders are already taking note. The imported government of Shahbaz has been spurned by the persons he approached amd is becoming a source of embarrassment wherever he goes. 

Not unlike the beggar who on approach causes the drivers to roll up their windows. Shameful for the dignity of our nation. We may not be rich but the quality of our leadership is certainly cringeworthy. 

Imran Khan can now walk centre stage and be welcomed as an equal. His persona is already recognised and has made Pakistan proud. 

He is at the forefront and other leaders look up to him. He is a giant among a group of other leaders who are waiting for him to take his place at the high table. There is a seat reserved for him. 

We the people must follow his footsteps and accord the dignity and honour worthy of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

BBC News..









Imran Khan: Supporters show solidarity with ex-Pakistan PM


Supporters of the former prime minister are camped outside his home in a show of solidarity with him.



www.bbc.com


----------



## ghazi52

Today's jalsa at Haripur, KPK....
During heavy rain he kept delivering speech,,


----------



## fatman17

IK goes internationally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563098977414701057


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563533680664268802


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565386774767357952


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

How can we check if the 500 crore claim is true or not ?


----------



## fatman17

Peshawar jalsa analysis


----------



## fatman17

Peshawar jalsa analysis


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568569088892444672


----------



## fatman17

50 Up


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

l;l;l;


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
A very happy 70th birthday to the Former Prime Minister of Pakistan, Imran Khan (Hilal-e-Imtiaz).
The former PM navigated Pakistan successfully through military conflicts, the COVID pandemic, balance of payments crises, new strategic/diplomatic partnerships and a growing GDP.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579125713961353216


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581006516902952961


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581935262694637569


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582777728108879878


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583435974830194690


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586300347785818113


----------



## Fasbre2

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582777728108879878


@Fool and do you think you are going to be any more handsome when you are at his age.. laanat on you and those who make fun of an aged person… you lot think you are going to be young looking all your life…
Double Laanat for also celebrating Halloween, a kuffar tradition…
@fool you really are scraping the gutter with your pathetic posts now…
Go run along to the play ground and play with your marbles, or play with your gulli and danda.. whatever puts a smile to your face…


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587796916225581057


----------



## fatman17

Incredible interview by A-Cdr Nosey Haider SJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17




----------



## sur

Fake account alert
now that blue tick is just $8 away

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601997715289817090


----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607959941335351302
بھوکا شودا نمک حرام


----------



## CivilianSupremacy

Tameem said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607959941335351302
> بھوکا شودا نمک حرام



اپنے مخالف کے کسی اچھے عمل کو تسلیم صرف ایک سچا اور ایماندار لیڈر ہی کر سکتا ہے.


----------



## Crimson Blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609286585849155584


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan in Action to stop Political Engineering by Establishment||Secret Election cells formed...​


----------

